# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum Frhjahr 2010

## Coxy-Baby

So das Herbstphysikum ist vorbei, das Frhjahrsphysikum 2010 kann kommen.
Also Frisch, Fromm, Frhlich, Frei ans Eingemachte damit es im Frhjahr 2010 klappt.
Hier darf diskutiert, gelstert, geweint werden (am besten in der Reihenfolge)

Viel Spa





PS:Hoffe, der Thread Physikum 2010 wird bald eroeffnet!  *rumnerv* , habe ich hiermit
erffnet, htteste aber auch selbst machen knnen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Danke!!!!! :*

So, wer ist denn nun alles mit dabei im Mrz???

----------


## Strodti

Ich habs mal festgepinnt. Ihr seid jetzt dran...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh mann! Das macht mir Angst! Eieiei!
Ich bin jedenfalls mit dabei!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Juchuh! 

Angst - oder sagen wir mal Respekt - ist auf jeden Fall da, aber auch Freude, dass bald das Ende der Vorklinik da ist! *ganz fest Augen schliess und hoff*

Werde heute Situs wiederholen (fr eine Klausur) und mir nachher mal die Medilearnhefte besorgen...... :Big Grin:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Habt ihr es gut ... ich darf noch 2 Semester mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen VK Fchern verbringen :keks:

----------


## CFT-20

ja wie jetzt??
sind doch noch semesterferien!

bin dann aber auch dabei, so in nem halben jahr.  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... oh wie schn, dass hier noch Alles schlft! Irgendwie beruhigend!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Warum Medizin studieren:

weil man gestern mit dem Merkel-Krperchen die 500000-Eurofrage geknackt haette!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Jo, lppische Frage  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ernieundbert123

bin auch dabei - ist dann bei mir nach dem 5. Sem.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Warum Medizin studieren:
> 
> weil man gestern mit dem Merkel-Krperchen die 500000-Eurofrage geknackt haette!




Genau DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht. Es kam schon fter vor, dass in diesem Bereich Fragen aus der Medizin dran kamen!

----------


## abi07

Oh, oh, oh - ist es schon soweit? Ich wei noch, wie ich vor drei Jahren oder so diese Physikumsthreads gesehen und gedacht habe, dass es bei mir da noch soooo lange hin ist...und jetzt? Naja, bisschen Zeit ist ja noch. Erstmal noch drei wunderschne Ferienwochen genieen. 

Und @alle, die gerade im schnen W weilen: Die Trauben sind reif und schmecken wunderbar wie immer.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ui, gut zu wissen...  :Grinnnss!:  Dann werd ich mich auch mal auf den Weg in die Weinberge machen..

----------


## bonescrusher

bin auch mit dabei ... nach einem Urlaubssemester ... Let's rock!  :Smilie:

----------


## spazz

...muss ja zugeben, dass ich letztens mal nach dem Thread gesucht habe. Weil noch keiner da war, konnte ich die Tatsache, dass ich mit dabei sei werde im Mrz, auch gleich wieder verdrngen. Jetzt hilft also nix mehr, es wird kommen!
Habe heute auch gleich mal die mediscript-CD gekauft: das ist ja furchtbar, was die da alles so fragen!!! Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannn!!!

----------


## tortet

Jepp.... besonders die Embryologiefragen haben es in sich, wie ich finde....

Andererseits...... Ende Mrz haben wir endlich die Vorklinik hinter uns! 
Dann wird alles besser!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, Embryo find ich auch hart- deswegen hab ich mich auch intentensiver mit Embryo beschftigt. Ist ganz nett, wenn man endlich mal checkt woher was kommt... ich muss mir das auch immer alles bildlich vorstellen... 
Ich find die Makro Fragen so heftig. Das ist schon sehr detailliert, was die wissen wollen. Vor allem so viel Topographie....  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Ihr habt da alle schon so viel Ahnung davon, was schwer ist, was fr Fragen kommen...ich hab mich noch nicht mit irgendwelchen Fragen beschftigt, deswegen kann ich mich auch noch nicht verrckt machen... :hmmm...:

----------


## CFT-20

richtig so, abi!

deswegen guck ich hier auch erst wieder rein, sobald ich anfang.  :Grinnnss!: 

und auerdem:
muss noch 2 referate fr physio machen und hab ma kei bock drauf. aber das gehrt wohl eher in den vorklinikfrust thread  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Hast du wohl gleich die ersten beiden? Oder ist das wieder die - natrlich uerst lbliche - "Was-du-heute-kannst-besorgen"-Mentalitt? 
Ich hab Thema 4 und 7, also noch gengend Zeit... :bhh:

----------


## expecting

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

Ich bin dann wohl auch dran im Mrz ...  ::-oopss: 
Vorrausgesetzt, ich besteh Physio. Ich bin jetzt im 5. Semester und hab noch das gesamte Physio-Praktikum inkl. Klausur vor mir. Habs nicht regulr mitmachen knnen, weil ich im 1. Semester durch Physik gefallen bin  :Blush: 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht nur mit Physio beschftigt sein werde, sondern auch whrend des Semesters genug Zeit hab, die anderen Fcher zu wiederholen. Da ist nmlich teilweise echt kaum was hngengeblieben  :Nixweiss:   und ich war eh nie so die Top-Studentin, hab die meisten Klausuren ziemlich knapp bestanden.  ::-oopss: 


Hehe, das mit den Merkel-Krperchen hab ich auch gesehen, und sogar beim SMS-Gewinnspiel mitgemacht  :Grinnnss!:   nur 44% der Teilnehmer hatten die Frage richtig beantwortet.

----------


## abi07

Wie bld muss man sein, wenn man das Geld frs SMS-Gewinnspiel ausgibt und sich nicht vorher im Internet versichert, richtig zu liegen??? :Keks:

----------


## bremer

> Wie bld muss man sein, wenn man das Geld frs SMS-Gewinnspiel ausgibt(...)


Der erste Teil reicht schon. (No offence, expecting  :Friedenstaube:  )

----------


## expecting

> Wie bld muss man sein, wenn man das Geld frs SMS-Gewinnspiel ausgibt und sich nicht vorher im Internet versichert, richtig zu liegen???


Eben, das hat mich auch gewundert!





> Der erste Teil reicht schon. (No offence, expecting  )


 :bhh: 
Das klingt jetzt nach fauler Ausrede, aber ich hab das fr meine Mutter gemacht, von ihrem Handy aus (sie kann gar keine SMS schreiben ...). War das erste Mal seit langer Zeit, dass wir WWM gesehen haben, wegen Jubilum und so, und sie war so begeistert ber die Tatsache, dass ich studiumbedingt die Antwort wusste, dass sie beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen wollte  :Grinnnss!: 



Ich war gestern Nacht irgendwie voll bermotiviert und hab angefangen, das erste Medilearn Skript Biologie zu lesen (Zytologie), und hab die entsprechenden Fragen bei Mediscript dann gleich gekreuzt, sind ein paar ber 100. Beim ersten Durchgang 80%, beim zweiten 97% (ja ich bin bld  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   ).
Der Motivationsschub ist aber irgendwie schon wieder vorbei, denn auf Genetik hab ich heut abend berhaupt keine Lust.

----------


## tortet

So, noch eine Woche bis zur Klausur.... hab heute den Rest Kopf/Hals fertigbekommen und dann den Hauptteil des Nachmittags mit Risen verbracht.... was fllt denen ein, ausgerechnet jetzt den Gothic-Nachfolger rauszubringen......  :Woow:  (spielt hier bestimmt niemand, oder? dafr sind Mediziner viel zu seris....)

----------


## abi07

> Das klingt jetzt nach fauler Ausrede, aber ich hab das fr meine Mutter gemacht, von ihrem Handy aus (sie kann gar keine SMS schreiben ...). War das erste Mal seit langer Zeit, dass wir WWM gesehen haben, wegen Jubilum und so, und sie war so begeistert ber die Tatsache, dass ich studiumbedingt die Antwort wusste, dass sie beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen wollte


Hey, du musst dich hier doch nicht ernsthaft rechtfertigen!





> Ich war gestern Nacht irgendwie voll bermotiviert und hab angefangen, das erste Medilearn Skript Biologie zu lesen (Zytologie), und hab die entsprechenden Fragen bei Mediscript dann gleich gekreuzt, sind ein paar ber 100. Beim ersten Durchgang 80%, beim zweiten 97% (ja ich bin bld    ).
> Der Motivationsschub ist aber irgendwie schon wieder vorbei, denn auf Genetik hab ich heut abend berhaupt keine Lust.


Respekt!  :Top: 
Ich kann mich zu gar nichts motivieren - aber im Moment bin ich auch krank... :Nixweiss:

----------


## CFT-20

hm.. ich muss doch nochmal hier reinschreiben   :bhh: 

@abi: 
hab die beiden referate an den ersten beiden terminen, deswegen hatte ich schon angefangen. seit meinem letzten post hat sich aber in dem punkt auch nix mehr getan. hatte einfach keinen bock.

an alle wrzburger:
wann ist eigentlich die mndliche? vor oder nach dem schriftlichen?
wisst ihr da vielleicht bescheid?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@CFT- Mndliche sind zwischen 19.2. und 3.3....  :Keks: 
Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass erst die Schriftlichen sind... aber ein Gutes hats- wir sind dannn direkt am 12.3. fertisch.... juhuu.. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## CFT-20

gut zu wissen, danke.

ich finds eigentlich garnicht soooo superschlimm, da ich dann bis zur mndlichen hauptschlich die drei groen fcher (und psycho wahrscheinlich auch schon) bis zum erbrechen lernen werde. wenn dann noch zeit ist, kann ich mir ja die skripte fr die kleinen fcher anschauen (und direkt nachm P wieder vergessen)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ah, echt gut zu wissen. Ich dachte, das htten sie letztes Semester gendert und es wre aber jetzt immer danach...naja, haben wir wenigstens doch noch Ferien. Und den schlimmeren Teil (meine persnliche Meinung) zuerst weg...

----------


## Tanita

So, jetzt nach dem Urlaub, gesell ich mich auch mal wieder dazu.
Dann mal auf ein Neues ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Tut mir echt leid, dass du den Mist nochmal machen musst...aber diesmal klappt es bestimmt! Hast du jetzt vor, was an deiner Vorbereitung zu verndern? Irgendwelche Tipps fr "Neueinsteiger"?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Majulek

Hallo an alle!
Bin im Mrz auch mit von der Partie und stelle mich der Herausforderung Physikum.  :was ist das...?: 
Muss zwar nicht wie Tanita den ganzen Kram nochmal machen, aber ein Extra-Semester ist es schon, durch den einen kleinen Punkt, der mir in der Physio-SS-Klausur gefehlt hatte. 

Htte das ganze lieber doch schon hinter mir, denn man vergisst so furchtbar schnell und viel ber die Ferien und jetzt noch einmal alles (fast) von vorn lernen, was man eigentlich schon wusste...immerhin sehe ich es auch als Pluspunkt an, dass bei uns auch erst zum Mndlichen angetreten werden muss. Das Schlimmste sollte immer zuerst weg.  :bhh: 

Seid ihr eigentlich schon am Vorbereiten und Lernen, also direkt jetzt frs Physikum und nicht fr andere bevorstehende Klausuren oder Testate? Wre ja mal interessant zu wissen wie frh man zum Frjahr-Physikum so anfngt.
Liebe Gre, Majulek  ::-winky:

----------


## spazz

Mir kann die Warteschleife auch noch blhen: muss nchste Woche in Allgemeiner Anatomie und Histo in die Nachklausur. Besonderes Feature unserer Anatomen: wir machen das mal auf Physikums-Niveau. Ist nur zu unserem Besten...  :peng: 
Falls Allgemeine Anatomie nicht klappt, kann ich erst im Sommer 2010 antreten. Andererseits, so schlimm wre das auch wieder nicht - ich msste dann keine Veranstaltungen mehr besuchen und knnte ein Semester nur lernen. 

Ob "man" anfangen sollte mit Lernen ist mal wieder eine schwere Frage. Ich persnlich bin eine so was von unstrebsame Studentin, dass ich sicherheitshalber am 1. September angefangen habe mit kreuzen etc.
"Richtige" Medizinstudenten (so Lerntiere...) knnen nach Umfrage in hheren Semestern auch im November oder so anfangen - also Ruhe bewahren!!! :Party:

----------


## tortet

> Muss zwar nicht wie Tanita den ganzen Kram nochmal machen, aber ein Extra-Semester ist es schon, durch den einen kleinen Punkt, der mir in der Physio-SS-Klausur gefehlt hatte. 
> 
>  Seid ihr eigentlich schon am Vorbereiten und Lernen, also direkt jetzt frs Physikum und nicht fr andere bevorstehende Klausuren oder Testate? Wre ja mal interessant zu wissen wie frh man zum Frjahr-Physikum so anfngt.


Och, das ist ja rgerlich wegen eines Punktes.... wre es da nicht theoretisch mglich gewesen,  eine mndliche Prfung oder sowas zu machen? 

Habe mit dem Lernen Anfang September begonnen -  jetzt steht erstmal noch eine kleine aber wichtige Klausur zwischen mir und dem Makroskopieschein..... Hoffe sehr, dass es am Dienstag klappt, sonst wird das nix mit Physikum im Frhjahr.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

edit: hupsi..das war ja der falsche thread..tut mir wirklich leid (: ich wnsche noch ein frhliches lernen

----------


## Majulek

Dann wnsche ich euch Beiden natrlich ganz viel Erfolg fr nchste Woche, damit es dann auch im Mrz mit dem Physikum klappt.  :Grinnnss!: 
Zum Glck bin ich schon mit allem anderen Sachen durch, nur noch die Physio-Wiederholklausur wartet dann Mitte November auf mich, damit ich meinen letzten Schein abholen kann. Konnte da im Juli leider auch nichts mehr regeln, da sind die Physiologen ganz strikt bei uns. Nicht einmal nach dem Durchfallen darf man sich hier die Klausuren anschauen.  :Hh?: 

Versuche auch die Ruhe zu bewahren und mich zum Lernen zu motivieren, da mir der Druck einfach fehlt und ich immer so vieles nebenher mache. 
Hoffe einfach, dass ich durch das jetzige Wiederholen schon einmal die vegetative Physiologie so gut wie abhaken kann, sodass ich danach noch fast 4 Monate fr die Sinnesphysiologie + Muskel (wo ich dann auch als HIWI-Tutor arbeiten werde), Biochemie und Anatomie habe. Nebenbei noch Psycho, Chemie, Bio und etwas  Physik erarbeiten  hoffe, dass es zeitlich irgendwie passt.  ::-oopss: 
Lg, Majulek

----------


## Tanita

> Hast du jetzt vor, was an deiner Vorbereitung zu verndern? Irgendwelche Tipps fr "Neueinsteiger"?


Also  ganz allgemein kann ich sagen, dass ich jetzt vorher anfangen will als letztes Mal, wobei ich irgendwie ohne Druck und Panik nicht gescheit lernen kann...Also ich hatte letztes Mal zwar auch drei Monate vorher angefangen, aber wirklich effektiv was gemerkt hatte ich mir glaub ich nur, was ich in den letzten 6 Wochen gemacht hab. Jetzt seh ich halt zu, dass Mitte Oktober wieder einsteige. Dann sinds noch 5 Monate. Wenn ich glck hab, kommt dann die Panik vielleicht wenns noch  Monate sind *gg*

Aber wirkliche Tipps hab ich leider nicht, denn sonst msst ichs ja nicht nochmal machen ;)

----------


## tortet

@Maju: Ganz schn hart bei Euch... bei uns darf man fast jede Klausur einsehen (bis auf Integrierte) und bisher wurden meist ein oder zwei Fragen infolgedessen nicht gewertet. Schade, dass Eure Physiologen da so wenig mit sich reden lassen.

@Tanita: nicht mal einen ganz kleinen Tipp? Mit welchen Bchern bist Du gut klargekommen und wovon kannst Du uns definitiv abraten? Und was das Lampenfieber angeht, beim Visualisieren der Prfungssituation schlottern mir jetzt schon die Knie....

@spazz: Du studierst nicht zufllig auch in MS? Das mit dem Physikumsniveau kenne ich doch irgendwo her.... Ich wnsche Dir viel Erfolg in Deinen beiden Klausuren! Wann schreibst Du die denn? (frs Daumendrcken)

Danke fr die guten Wnsche, ein wenig Glck kann ich echt gut brauchen..... Ich hoffe, ich gehre nicht wieder zu den 70%, die durch die Klausur fallen  :Oh nee...:  Mir ist jetzt schon schlecht.....

----------


## Tanita

> @Tanita: nicht mal einen ganz kleinen Tipp? Mit welchen Bchern bist Du gut klargekommen und wovon kannst Du uns definitiv abraten? Und was das Lampenfieber angeht, beim Visualisieren der Prfungssituation schlottern mir jetzt schon die Knie....



Ok, also ich probiers mal.
Aber beachten, dass bei Bchern ja jeder eigene Prferenzen hat.

Also ich find die Mediskriptenreihe fr die Nebenfcher und fr Biochemie super. Fr Physiologie auch teilweise, aber da war ich nicht so berzeugt davon, wie bei BC.
Und fr Anatomie fand ichs glaub ich ein bisschen zu knapp gehalten. Da hab ich nebenher immer noch in der Dualen Reihe gelernt. Htte auch ganz gut geklappt, wenn mir gegen Ende nicht die Zeit davongerannt wre.

Also schriftlichen hat mich Anatomie da reingeritten. Einfach weil ich da zeitlich nicht ganz durchgekommen bin.
Ich hatte zwar den Medi-learn-Kurs gemacht, und der war wirklich super, aber nach einmal gehrt haben setzt sich das alles dann halt doch nicht so richtig.

Das war so das, was ich frs schriftliche gemacht hatte.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frs Mndliche hab ich hauptschlich die Prfungsprotokolle durchgearbeitet. Ich hab zwar festgestellt, dass die Prfer trotdem irgendwie (fast) alle Themengebiete abdecken, aber es ist dann doch leichter, wenn man sich an konkrete Fragen aus Altprotokollen halten kann ;)
Bei Anatomie hab ich mit der Dualen Reihe gelernt, Biochemie mit den Mediskripten und Physiologie mit "Physiologie - Frage und Antwort".
Letzteres wre glaube ich auch ausreichend gewesen, wenn ich das mal richtig gekonnt htte, aber da hat die Prferin treffsicher gerade die beiden Themen rauszupicken die ich nur mal so schnell berflogen hatte und gar nicht mehr konnte.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wegen Lampenfieber:
Also beim Schriftlichen hatte ich kaum welches. Wei nicht, aber in schriftlichen Prfungen bin ich immer automatisch total ruhig, ganz egal wie ich meine Chancen einschtze.
Mndlich ist das bei mir anders. Da steh ich mir oft selbst im Weg, weil ich, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin oder Panik kriege, kein Wort mehr rausbringe.
Dabei sollte man sich glaub ich eher zwingen zu reden, egal was. Weil nichts sagen ist ja genauso falsch wie was zu sagen was nicht richtig ist, aber bei zweiterem besteht wenigstens die Chance, dass es doch noch richtig wird ;)

----------


## tortet

> Also beim Schriftlichen hatte ich kaum welches. Wei nicht, aber in schriftlichen Prfungen bin ich immer automatisch total ruhig, ganz egal wie ich meine Chancen einschtze.


Vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort.

Beneidenswert, dass Du im Schriftlichen so die Ruhe bewahren kannst..... also das Hauptproblem sehe ich bei mir darin, sich die ganzen 4 Stunden lang konzentrieren zu muessen. Glaube nicht, dass ich das hinkriege..... Jedenfalls kommt es mir bei den Altfragen oft so vor, dass nur durch Nuancen die Antwort falsch oder richtig wird.... Und ich neige sowieso dazu, bei nervigen Anatomiefragen falsch zu raten..... :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  

Das mit der Mndlichen sehe ich genauso ... . Aber die Mndliche ist ja noch weit, weit weg.... ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

> Vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort.
> Und ich neige sowieso dazu, bei nervigen Anatomiefragen falsch zu raten.....


Genau das war mein Problem *gg*
Ich hab einfach kein Rateglck. Entweder wei ich die Antwort oder sie ist falsch (80% der Flle) und bei mir hilft es auch nix zu sagen...so normal htte ich A geraten, also kann das schonmal nicht richtig sein, nehm ich halt D -> Das ist dann mit Garantie nmlich genauso falsch^^

----------


## tortet

Jepp, geht mir auch immer so...... und A war dann meistens richtig  :Wand: 

Wird ein Problem werden...... wie schafft man es, die ganzen vier Stunden nicht mit den Gedanken abzuschweifen? Ich finde kreuzen irgendwie anstrengend......  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Nilani

Ich hatte davor auch extrem Angst, vor allem, weil ich wg. nem Eisenmangel eh Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten hatte und beim kreuzen am PC auch genau merkte, wann die Konzentration nachlie, aber letzten Endes war es nicht wirklich schlimm. Medi-Learn empfiehlt ja an bestimmten Stellen Pausen, die Fragen hab ich mir gleich am Anfang markiert und wirklich Heft zugemacht, durchgeatmet, zwischendurch mal aufs Klo und dann weitermachen.

----------


## Tanita

> wie schafft man es, die ganzen vier Stunden nicht mit den Gedanken abzuschweifen? Ich finde kreuzen irgendwie anstrengend......


Immer mal wieder Pausen machen...sich die gegenberliegende Wand angucken, essen...aufs Klo gehn.
Das bringt Abwechslung *gg*

----------


## Majulek

@ tortet:
Welche Anatomie-Klausur steht dir denn noch bevor? Neuro etwa? 
Aufe jeden Fall viel Glck und Erfolg hierfr.

Und das mit dem Pausen machen beim Schriftlichen ist wirklich wichtig! Wrde mir auch die ntzlichen Markierungen bei den Fragen machen, die Medi-Learn vorschlgt, sodass man in etwa wei, dass man sich jetzt eine Pause verdient hat.  ::-dance: 
Das macht den Kopf wieder frei und soweit ich meinen Freunden Glauben schenken darf, die jetzt auch alles hinter sich gebracht haben...in Zeitnot gert man wohl nicht. Fast alle waren nach sptestens 2 1/2 Stunden fertig, an beiden Tagen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber bevor ich ans Physikum denke, muss noch erst die Physio erfolgreich beendet werden!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Lynyia

So, ich geselle mich jetzt auch mal dazu.Bei mir ist es leider auch der 2 Versuch.
Beim 1 Versuch war die Zeit eindeutig gegen mich, ich musste noch Histo wiederholen ( 3 Versuch) und danach blieben bis zum Schriftlichen nur noch 27 Tage.
Mndlich hat mich dann meine Prfungsangst rausgekickt. Totales Blackout in BC und damit war ich raus  :Frown: 

Diesmal wird hoffentlich alles besser, schon allein deshalb, weil ich nicht diesen schrecklichen Zeitdruck habe.

----------


## tortet

> @ tortet:
> Welche Anatomie-Klausur steht dir denn noch bevor? Neuro etwa? 
> Aufe jeden Fall viel Glck und Erfolg hierfr.


Dankeschn. Wenn es Neuro wre, wre das ok..... irgendwie komme ich damit gut klar und es macht auch Spass..... Aber ich schreibe leider eine Makroskopieklausur. Naja, am Dienstag habe ichs hinter mir.... :dumdiddeldum...:  so oder so.... bin gespannt, ob die Durchfallrate diesmal wieder bei 70% liegt....

Ich wnsche Dir viel Glck und Erfolg fr Physio! *Daumen drck* Wann hast Du die Prfung?




> Fast alle waren nach sptestens 2 1/2 Stunden fertig, an beiden Tagen.


Das lt ja hoffen..... Habe gehrt, dass man seine Prfungsfragen anschliessend mitnehmen darf, wenn man bis zum Schlu wartet, ist das richtig?

----------


## Majulek

@ tortet:
Eine Makro-Klausur? Das hatten hier wird nicht. Das luft bei uns alles mndlich ab...Testate ber Testate. Die einzige Klausur, die wie schriftlich in Anatomie hatten, war halt Neuro und das natrlich nur neben den Testaten. 
Habe meine Physio-Klausur in genau 5 Wochen. Zwar habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit, aber auch furchtbare Angst, dass ich die Stoffmenge dann doch nicht so gut bewltigen kann wie ich mchte. Ein Kopfproblem also... :Oh nee...: 

Und wenn man bis zum Schluss wartet und nicht vorzeitig abgibt, darf man wirklich die Physikums-Heftchen mitnehmen. Das ist finde ich schon sehr nett, vor allem, da ich dadurch schon einmal gut profitieren konnte. Es hat was, wenn man liebe und hilfsbereite Freunde hat.  :Top: 

Ich finde es auch sehr positiv, dass man jetzt mehr Zeit zur Vorbereitung hat, jedoch sind die Chancen auch so hoch, dass man diese einfach nicht richtig nutzt. Also heit es, den inneren Schweinehund schn im Schach zu halten. In dem Sinne: zurck zur Niere!  :hmmm...: 
Lg, Majulek

----------


## tortet

> Eine Makro-Klausur? Das hatten hier wird nicht. Das luft bei uns alles mndlich ab...Testate ber Testate. Die einzige Klausur, die wie schriftlich in Anatomie hatten, war halt Neuro und das natrlich nur neben den Testaten. 
> Habe meine Physio-Klausur in genau 5 Wochen. Zwar habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit, aber auch furchtbare Angst, dass ich die Stoffmenge dann doch nicht so gut bewltigen kann wie ich mchte. Ein Kopfproblem also...
> Lg, Majulek


Du kriegst das ganz bestimmt hin! Und dann kmpfen wir hier im Forum eben gemeinsam gegen den Schweinehund  :hmmm...: 

Naja, die Makroklausur ist eine Neuerung..... Im 1. Semester schreiben wir eine Eingangsklausur, wobei die Embryologie dort eine grosse Rolle spielt, dann folgen ganz normal die 4 Prpkurstestate im 2. und im 3. seit neuestem  eine Klausur, die den Stoff des Prpkurses zusammenfasst. Dafr gibt es keine Neuroklausur mehr, sondern ein Neurotestat.... Hat sich alles ein wenig gendert.

Deine Physioklausur, umfasst diese denn den Gesamtstoff oder nur ein Teilgebiet? 

LG
die Torte

----------


## Majulek

Schon spannend zu hren wie unterschiedlich alles sein kann. Was kommt denn bei dir am Dienstag, so themenbezogen dran?
Hier in Lbeck gibt es auer der Neuroanatomie-Klausur zu Beginn des 3. Semesters berhaupt keine weiteren Klausuren mehr, sondern ca. 30 mndliche Testate in den 2 1/3 Semestern, in denen hier die makroskopische Anatomie stattfindet. Die Embryologie wird dann immer nur angeschnitten, weshalb das zu den schlechtesten Teilthemen des Physikums gehrt. Naja.  ::-oopss: 
Und danke fr die lieben Worte, denke dass zusammen immer alles leichter ist, so als Physikumsleidensgenossen.  ::-dance: 

Und zur Physioklausur muss ich nur die vegetative Physiologie lernen, sprich: Herz (Herzmechanik und Druckpuls, EKG), Kreislauf, Atmung, Blut, Niere und Sure-Basen-Haushalt. Eigentlich sehr interessante Themen, aber einige sind doch sehr undankbar zu lernen und in den Klausuren wollen die auch immer den ungewhnlichsten Fitzelkram wissen. Da kann man sich auch nie an die Altklausuren oder sogar die schwarze Reihe halten.  :Aufgepasst!: 
Aber aufgeben gibt es nicht und ich habe auch noch Zeit, das beruhigt. Auerdem habe ich heute zumindest einiges aus meinem persnlichen Hassthema Niere geschafft.

----------


## Nilani

> Das lt ja hoffen..... Habe gehrt, dass man seine Prfungsfragen anschliessend mitnehmen darf, wenn man bis zum Schlu wartet, ist das richtig?


Ne halbe Stunde vor Schlu durfte man bei uns den Raum nicht mehr verlassen. Wer vorher fertig war, musste sein Aufgabenheft vorn abgeben und konnte es nach dem regulrem Ende wieder abholen und mitnehmen.

----------


## abi07

Bei uns ist Embryo nur ein Wahlfach...es kann aber theoretisch jeder in die VL gehen.

Bei uns liegen im ungnstigsten Fall nur 2 Wochen zwischen Semesterende und Mndlicher...und wenn man eine spte Mndliche hat, dann sind es evtl. nur 7 Tage bis zur Schriftlichen... :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Juchuh! Jetzt wird dieses Semester erstmalig ein Repetitorium angeboten.... es wird von der Fakultt gesponsort und ist extrem gnstig. Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Platz....

@Abi: Ihr fangt mit der mndlichen Prfung an? Das finde ich ganz schn stressig.... 

@majulek: 30 Testate, ist ja heftig...... Das macht quasi jede Woche ein Testat, ist das richtig? Wie gross ist dann der Stoffumfang?

Was die Klausur angeht:
Nichts besonderes, Situs eben, Bewegungsapparat und Kopf-Hals. Auch hier muss man mit Embryologiefragen rechnen, auch mal was Histologisches war dabei (obwohl wir noch keine Histo bis dahin hatten). Die Klausur soll auch das Physikum ein wenig simulieren.... Letzes Mal habe ich nur gekreuzt, aber leider hat es ganz knapp nicht gereicht.  :Nixweiss:  

Ich stehe mit den Hand- und Fumuskeln sowie dem Geschlechtsapparat auf Kriegsfu..... kann mir nie merken, welche Gefe/Nerven was versorgen - von den Lymphabflssen ganz zu schweigen.... Und sobald ich Embryonen hre, fllt bei mir die Klappe..... :Grinnnss!:  

Ich finde es super, dass man das Physikum-Fragenheft nach der Prfung mitnehmen darf. Wrde mich wahnsinnig machen, 4 Wochen auf das Ergebnis warten zu mssen..... ::-angel: 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  So, heute ist K-H-Wiederholung.... Bis spter.....

----------


## Majulek

@ tortet:
Ein Repetitorium in der Anatomie hatten wir im Juni auch. Fnf ganze Tage, jeweils 10 Stunden pro Tag, nur Makro, Histo, Neuro und Embyro...es war super anstrengend, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Hoffe, dass es bei euch ebenso gut wird.  :hmmm...: 

Und es stimmt wir wurden jede Woche geprft, dafr hatte man jede Woche den Testatstress, aber die Themen wurden in kleinere Hppchen aufgeteilt. Zum Beispiel zu Anfang des 2. Semesters wurde zuerst der Brustsitus in drei Teilen durchgenommen. Dann wurde in der ersten Woche die Lunge mit Pleura und Bronchien, die Woche darauf kam das Herz mit den groen Gefen und in der dritten Woche wurden dann Mediastinum, Zwerchfell und obere Thoraxapertur durchgenommen. 
Die ersten beiden waren Eingangstestate vor dem Prppen und in der letzten Woche jedes "groen Themas" wurde zu den neuen Inhalten ebenfalls der Stoff aus den zwei vorherigen Wochen abgefragt, das sogenannte "Regionentestat". Das wir so oft testiert wurde, ging es immer ziemlich ins Detailwissen und natrlich ganz viel Klinik und Embyro (obwohl wir das in den Vorlesungen gerade mal nur erwhnt hatten).  :Nixweiss: 

@abi07:
Im Frhjahr-Physikum wird hier auch zuerst das Mndliche abgehandelt. Viel Zeit zwischen den beiden Teilen bleibt da auch nicht, wenn der mndliche Teil voraussichlich vom 25.02. - 05.03. stattfindet. Meine Hoffnung durch diese Reihenfolge ist ja, dass Anatomie, Biochemie und Physiologie schon so richtig sitzen und in den letzten Tagen dann nicht mehr wiederholt werden mssen.

----------


## tortet

Heute endlich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis..... das Thema sitzt noch (bei Anatomie habe ich immer das Gefhl, zu sehr aufs Kurzzeitgedchtnis zu lernen......) :Love: 

@Majulek: Ansich finde ich die Idee nicht schlecht, jede Woche das Wissen zu berprfen. Ich glaube, dass Eure Art der Didaktik Vorteile hat, der Stoff kann sich einfach besser setzen und Verstndnisprobleme werden sofort ausgerumt......
Wir haben 4 Testate: passiver und aktiver Bewegungsapparat, Situs und Kopf-Hals. Ich hatte oft irgendwann im Semester den Faden verloren :Blush: , hab dem Stoff etwas hinterhergehechelt und manches erst kurz vor dem Testat aufgeholt und kapiert.......

Ich glaube, bei uns findet das mndliche ca. 1,5-2 Wochen nach dem schriftlichen statt. Wir knnen vorher Prfungsprotokolle einsehen und werden vorbereitet. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es ziemlich schwer sein wird, den kompletten Stoff dieser drei recht umfangreichen Fcher gleichzeitig abrufbar zu haben. Das kenne ich bisher so nicht und es macht mir ein wenig Sorge..... :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

Gerade ein wenig gekreuzt..... (KH und Bewapp).

Ergebnis trotz Lernerei nur 65% Knnte  :kotzen: 


2. Kreuzergebnis noch schlimmer als das erste......! Kriege grad Panik!
 :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## mausito

hallo, auch ich bin beim nchsten physikum dabei. kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich gute skripte im web finde und zwar bzgl. der integrierten seminare ? die werden im mndlichen immer wichtiger, aber unser selbst zusammengestellter stoff ist ziemlich mager. danke fr eure hilfe..........

----------


## Sugar_angel

Bin dann auch dabei  :Smilie: 

mein letzter versuch...beim ersten hat mich die krankheit rausgehauen (komplett 3 monate vor dem physikum wegen immunschwche krank gewesen) und beim zweiten waren es ein paar pnktchen...obwohl ich das gefhl hatte dass es wesentlich besser gelaufen ist  :Frown: 

naja diesesmal wird mit medi learn skripten gelernt ^^ bin gerade bei anatomie bei und die skripte machen echt fun...viel besser als zum letzten examen...bin gespannt wie es luft  :Smilie: 

achja: zum glck nur noch die schriftliche ^^
drckt mir mal die daumen....den letzten versuch sollte ich nicht versemmeln

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Dat wird schon sugar angel! Nur schriftlich ist doch sehr schn, um nicht zu sagen optimal(,wie ich finde).

----------


## epeline

also ich fand schriftlich schwerer.
aber angstmig geb ich dir recht. da ist schriftlich wirklich angenehmer

----------


## Sugar_angel

also angst oder aufregung hab ich beim schriftlichen auch nicht.....oder besser gesagt berhaupt nicht.

mein verlobter hat mich bisher immer hingebracht und wieder abgeholt und ich war die ruhe in person  :Smilie:  aufgeregt war ich dann erst zu hause beim eintippen der lsungen hier bei medi learn  :Grinnnss!: 

hoffen wir einfach dass ich diesesmal auch ein bisschen glck dazu bekomme...ein pechstrhne kann doch wohl kaum 2 jahre anhalten oder?
*aufholzklopf*

----------


## tortet

Hier ist es ja wieder ganz ruhig geworden......

Welches Fach lernt Ihr zuerst? Habt Ihr schon begonnen?

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Definiere "begonnen"...ich hab mir nen groben Lernplan gemacht. Nachdem wir zuerst Mndliches haben, werde ich erstmal nur die drei groen Fcher lernen und vielleicht, wenn neben Referaten und anderen Scherzen noch Zeit ist, ein bisschen Psycho anschauen. Den Rest mach ich dann erst nach dem Mndlichen. 
Nachdem wir dieses Semester noch Neuro und Physio II haben und somit nur in BC komplett durch sind, fange ich wohl mit BC an. Danach dann Anatomie und zum Schluss Physio, das ich dann ja zur Hlfte eh fr die Klausur Ende Januar knnen muss. 

Und bei euch anderen?

----------


## tortet

Naja.... das war eigentlich nur eine vorsichtige Frage, ob Ihr so allmhlich anfangt.... 

Ich denke da genau wie Du und finde, dass es mehr Sinn macht, die grossen Fcher erstmal zu "berschauen", also halt schonmal in die Themen reinzugehen.
Ich mchte mit Anatomie beginnen, weil ich dort fr mich am meisten Schwierigkeiten sehe - finde auch, das kann man garnicht oft genug wiederholen.  :Meine Meinung:  

Chemie und Physik mache ich mal zwischendurch, wenn ich Bock draufhabe.... :Grinnnss!: , aber sicher nicht zu Anfang, wie es der Lernplan empfiehlt.

----------


## abi07

Ja, ich hab heute noch mein letztes Spiel hier, fahre dann morgen wieder nach W, wo ich erstmal den ganzen Tag mit putzen, einrumen etc. beschftigt sein werde. bermorgen fngt dann das Semester wieder an und dann wohl auch das Lernen bei mir. Freu mich jetzt schon... ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

> Definiere "begonnen"...


*lach* Oh, ich liebe dich allein fr diese 2 Worte.


So, ich hab jetzt beschlossen mit Physio die tage anzufangen. Aber hauptschlich deshalb weil ein Freund am Mittwoch Physioklausur schreibt und ich gegen Ende nochmal das Zeug mit ihm durchgehen soll und ich hab schon wieder si viel vergessen.

----------


## snail23

Hola...
Stelle mir gerade einen Lernbersichtsplan zusammen, aber frage mich ehrlich gesagt, wie ich Neuro lernen :dumdiddeldum...: 
Trepel scheint mir zu viel oder doch Kurzlehrbuch von Ulfig, aber ist auch nicht gerade vom Aufwand her weniger.
Das Kapitel in der Dualen Reihe scheint recht bersichtlich zu sein.
Was meint ihr?

Ansonsten noch ein schnes we :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also, ich hab mit Anatomie begonnen, vor allem erstmal eine Grundbersicht fr Embryo versucht zu bekommen und Bewegungsapparat gemacht.. also nicht komplett, versteht sich. Einen Lernplan habe ich auch erstellt, mal sehen ob ich den durchziehen kann. Aber ich sag mir, es sind nur ein paar Monate Hardcore, das muss doch zu schaffen sein... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Zum Thema Neuro bin ich auch unschlssig. Hab den Trepel, aber der ist echt zu umfangreich. Die duale Reihe gefllt mir in dem Bereich auch nicht- finde die komischen Nervenverlaufs-Grafiken komisch... Werd wohl am Ende doch irgendwie beim Trepel landen... ::-oopss:  frchte ich... 

Jetzt muss ich endlich mal mein Physio-Referat fertig machen...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

So, bin jetzt wieder zurck in W - und sitze im Chaos. Werde jetzt erstmal fertig auspacken, einrumen, putzen und dann noch schn den letzten Ferienabend genieen. Morgen geht es dann mit BC los...

----------


## Colourful

> Morgen geht es dann mit BC los...


Und immer schn daran denken; "Pain is temporary. Quitting lasts forever." 
 :bhh:

----------


## Sugar_angel

Lernplan vor einem Monat erstellt und seit letzten montag beim Lernen. Musste warten bis ich nach meiner OP wieder genesen war  :Smilie: 

Wochenende immer frei und morgen gehts weiter.
Erstes fach was ich lerne ist ana...hab mich jetzt durch die komplette embryologie durchgeschlagen und durch zns teil 1  :Smilie: 

morgen gehts weiter

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, gerade 55 Fragen Ana gekreuzt. 1 h gebraucht und 89% sind hinten rausgekommen..  ::-dance:  Das is doch schonmal was....
Und morgen gehts los... bin schon gespannt auf das Semester. Unsere Seminare klingen vielversprechend... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Welche hast du denn? Ich hab heut Abend BC (also Tumorzeugs) und am Mittwoch Physio. 

Praktikumsheft abgeholt - jetzt muss ich mich erstmal um meinen Schrottkarren von Fahrrad kmmern, dann wird gekocht und dann irgendwann mal gelernt... :Keks: 

@Colourful: Alles klar!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- hab heute Abend auch BC (Tumor...) und in Physio hab ich Endokrino am Do...
Mein Referat ist gleich das allererste bermorgen... bin ganz froh drum... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Wann hast du Deine?
Man sieht sich gleich.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Der Thread ist tot... :Grinnnss!: 

Erste Woche vom (hoffentlich) letzten Vorklinik-Semester vorbei - und wie war es bei euch so? Habt ihr schon alle angefangen zu lernen?

----------


## tortet

Stimmt: ruhig ists hier.....  :Grinnnss!: 


Hab jetzt mit Biochemie angefangen und komme nur langsam vorwrts.....
Hoffe, der Knoten platzt noch. Wenn man nur 2 Tage pro Woche Zeit hat, frs Physikum zu lernen, ist das grosse Sch...... Arbeit nervt! GRRRRRR :Blush:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: 2 Tage sind wirklich ein bisschen wenig...aber solange du nicht den Anspruch hast, eine supertolle Note zu bekommen, wird es schon gehen. Sind ja noch ein paar Monate. 
Was arbeitest du denn? 

Hab auch mit BC angefangen, bin aber noch nicht wirklich gut vorangekommen. Naja, morgen setze ich mich trotzdem 6 Stunden in den Zug, um 90 Minuten Fuball zu spielen - sind mit dem morgigen Gegner punktgleich und knnen bei einem Sieg vorbeiziehen...besondere Umstnde erfordern besondere Manahmen und ich knnte den Gedabken nicht ertragen, meine Mannschaft bei einem so wichtigen Spiel im Stich zu lassen... ::-oopss:

----------


## Nilani

> @tortet: 2 Tage sind wirklich ein bisschen wenig...aber solange du nicht den Anspruch hast, eine supertolle Note zu bekommen, wird es schon gehen. Sind ja noch ein paar Monate. 
> Was arbeitest du denn?


hm, hallo??? Es sind noch 5 Monate Zeit, wie kannst du da jetzt schon sagen, wenn man nur 2 Tage pro Woche lernt, sollte man sich keine Hoffnung auf ne supertolle Note machen?? Bichen Aufregung schn und gut, aber man kann es auch ein bichen bertreiben  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Okay, zugegeben, hab noch kein Physikum gemacht, also kann ich es eigentlich nicht wissen. Aber es hrt sich halt nicht so viel an, wenn man so berlegt. Und dass es noch 5 Monate bis zum Schriftlichen sind, hab ich auch nicht bedacht...ich wei ja auch nicht, ob tortet noch Klausuren, Referate etc. hat...

Also, falls es falsch rbergekommen ist: Wollte dich nicht demotivieren, tortet!

----------


## tortet

@abi: Ist schon ok... Du hast ja vollkommen recht, ich denke im Augenblick fast tglich darber nach, den Job zu canceln - es wrde halt vieles leichter machen, nach dem Physikum kann ich mir ja wieder was Neues suchen. 

Wie war das Fuballspiel? :Party:  Habt Ihr gewonnen?

@nilani: hast immer noch nicht verraten, wie Du die Klinik findest... :Grinnnss!: 

Habe heute einen tollen Tag in der Neuro verbracht.... (Hospitation) - das Fach ist einfach superinteressant! :Love:

----------


## Tanita

@Tortet:
Und wie wrs mit im Februar erst Job canceln? Dann httest jetzt halt die nchsten 3 Monate noch halt nur 2 Tage pro Woche, wo du richtig lernen kannst (und dann halt auch wirklich n bisschen was tun musst) und kannst dann aber 6 Wochen vorher nochmal richtig Gas geben?

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Okay, alles klar - dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Das Spiel ging leider 2:1 verloren. Es lief super, nur vor dem Tor war der Wurm drin. Die Gegner hatten genau 2 Chancen, die sie genutzt haben und wir haben halt von unseren 15 nur die eine verwertet... :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

::-winky:  Ist zwar schade, dass die anderen soviel Glck hatten, aber 2:1 ist doch ok.... ich hoffe, Du bist nicht zu sehr enttuscht?  

@Tanita: Februar wre echt zu knapp, das sind ja effektiv nur 4 Wochen und 2 Wochen Wiederholung.... 

Der Punkt ist, da ich einfach auchmal zwischendurch eine Ruhepause brauche. Und die habe ich seit April letzten Jahres nicht gehabt, die ganzen Urlaubstage sind fr die Testate und Klausuren und vor allem das KPP draufgegangen. 

Derzeit habe ich einfach nicht den Kopf fr den Job, mache mir im Bro dauernd Vorwrfe, dass ich nicht lerne, bin unkonzentriert ect.

----------


## Nilani

@abi: sorry, wenn ich da bichen krass rberkam, aber es kommt halt noch drauf an, was man sonst so an Uni-Veranstaltungen habt. Meist seid ihr ja, zumindest die meisten, noch recht gut im Stoff, habt also nebenher noch VL, Kurse usw, die schonmal aufs Physikum vorbereiten und die man ja auch noch beachten muss. Wenn man dann nebenher noch 2h pro Tag lernt, ist das doch ok. Spter sollte man natrlich schon anziehen, aber das schaffen viele ja auch erst in den letzten paar Wochen, wenn richtig Druck hinter ist. Das gleiche ist bei Tortet mit dem arbeiten nebenher. Ich htte es gern gecancelt, brauchte aber halt das Geld zum berleben, da ich das Studium komplett selbst finanziere. 

Selbst in den 3 Wochen vor der mndlichen hab ich noch 4 Tage pro Woche gearbeitet. Das einzig gute daran war, dass ich mit ner "LMAA-Stimmung" zur prfung ging. Nachdem so viele, die ich gut kenne schon Wochen vorher mit der Lerngruppe stundenlang in der Bib ausharrten und die Sachen durchsprachen, mit ner 4 rausgingen oder sogar durchfielen, war ich davon berzeugt, nicht den Hauch einer Chance zu haben, vor allem bei meiner Prferkombi. Ich hing total durch, hab max. 2h abends noch rangehngt und hab im Prinzip erst Sa. (Di/Mi war P.) mit BC angefangen. Ich war insgesamt 5h im Prpsaal, 2h mikroskopieren und das wars, weil die ffnungszeiten mit meinen Arbeitszeiten kollidierten. 
Allerdings sieht halt meine Note auch entsprechend aus (was mir egal ist, hauptsache bestanden  :Keks: ). Also wenn du kannst, wrd ich es zumindest deutlich einschrnken. Bin heilfroh, dass ich ab sofort nen Studienkredit hab und somit meine Arbeitszeiten drastisch reduzieren bzw. 1 Job kndigen kann.

Klinik ist soweit ganz ok, halt seeeeehr vorlesungslastig (Mo 5 VL, Mi 4). Dafr nur 5 Pflichtveranstaltungen oder so. Klopfkurs hab ich erst ab der 8. Woche. Auf alle Flle hab ich jetzt gerade bichen mehr Freizeit. Trotzdem ist es toll, alles ist besser als Vorklinik. Auerdem ist es mchtig chillig, da wir im Dez. 1 Teilklausur schreiben, der Rest hebt sich seine Prfungen (leider) bis Mrz auf, wo dann wieder innerhalb von 2 Wo. alle Klausuren durchgezogen werden. Und man sieht endlich, wozu man diesen Mist in sich reingeprgelt hat. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, also strengt euch an  :Top:  (Brownie hat schon viel tollere Kurse, die sind mehr praxisbezogen, was bei uns leider noch fehlt)

----------


## tortet

@Nilani: Das klingt bel.... Wie hast Du das blo geschafft? Ich komme ja schon mit meinen 2-3 Tagen kaum klar.
Das mit dem Kredit ist so eine zweischneidige Sache, gut ist aber, dass Du endlich zeitmig entlastet wirst. Hierzu Glckwunsch.

Schn, da dir die Klinik soviel Spass macht. Hrt sich alles sehr gut an, was Du berichtest. Habe persnlich nix gegen mehr Vorlesungen und weniger Seminare  ::-angel: 
Bei uns startet das klinische Semester u. a. mit (nochmal) MIBI und klinischer Chemie. Hrt sich alles noch sehr vorklinisch an..... 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...: Komme irgendwie nicht weiter heute.... fr 7 Seiten BC 4 Stunden.... :Wand:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Komme irgendwie nicht weiter heute.... fr 7 Seiten BC 4 Stunden....


Hihi, das kenn ich... schlimm manchmal... :Meine Meinung: 

Bn gerade mit Hftmuskeln fertig geworden...und jetzt mach ich dann gleich Kniegelenk... Irgendwie geht es aber heut auch zh, was wohl an den Muskeln liegt... Hab dann doch lieber Gefe und Nerven und Anastomosen... :Love:

----------


## Nilani

Naja, lieber mach ich jetzt Schulden, als weiterhin am Hungertuch zu nagen und mit max. 70  pro Monat ber die Runden zu kommen. Will ja keine eigene Praxis haben, also was soll's. Auerdem liegen die paar Pflichtkurse ziemlich blde, so dass ich meinen bisherigen Hauptjob einfach nicht mehr schaffen wrde. Und wie ich das Physikum bestanden hab, wei ich auch nicht so genau ... irgendwann muss man halt auch mal bichen Glck haben  ::-oopss: 

Bei klin. Chemie wurde uns in der 1. VL gesagt: Denken Sie sich das "Chemie" gaaaaaanz klein und das "klinisch" gaaaanz gro  :Grinnnss!:  und das klappt auch super, von Chemie war da bisher nix zu spren, ist halt Labormedizin und die machen das echt cool   :Top: 

MiBi: mh, auch ganz anders, als in der Vorklinik. Hier darf man jetzt die Erreger samt Steckbrief auswendig lernen. Nicht jedermanns Sache und ich hab noch nicht angefangen, aber ich kann die Namen nicht mal aussprechen und 10 Sorten Staphylokokken oder Streptokokken dann am Ende wirklich auseinanderzuhalten?!  ::-oopss: 

Das einzige, wo jetzt mal BC vorgekramt wurde, war in Pharma. Da fangen sie beim Urschleim an, u.a. halt die ganze Signaltransduktion. Zumindest wei ich den Mist noch .... spter lernt man nur noch die Medikamente auswendig.

Achja, mit wenigen Seiten in vielen Stunden ... kenn ich, aber irgendwie gehts dann doch weiter. Schn durchhalten  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Tja, WE vorbei und gemacht hab ich nicht wirklich was - Sa Fuball und gestern ging irgendwie auch nichts...

----------


## expecting

Werden bei euch eigentlich auch kostenlose Physikumstutoriate angeboten?

Ich war jetzt schon 3 mal da (Physio Herz, Chemie allgemein, BC Kohlehydrate), und ich fand es wirklich gut. Werd da wohl ziemlich oft vorbeischauen und mir was erzhlen lassen. Zusammen mit den Handouts hilft mir das glaub ich wirklich.


Idealerweise kreuzt man das entsprechende Thema danach dann wohl zu Hause. Dazu bin ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht gekommen, wird dann bald mal fllig ...

----------


## abi07

Physikumstutorien? Nicht das ich wsste...
Aber hrt sich doch gut an. Wenn dir das so viel bringt, dann nimm das doch mit...

Mittagspause mit meinem Lieblingsessen... :Love:  :Top:

----------


## Majulek

Bei uns gibt es solche Tutorien auch nicht. Nur die Anatomie bietet am Ende des 4.Semesters ein Repetitorium ber die gesamten Makro-, Histo- und Neurostoff an. Natrlich in einer gekrzten Fassung.  :bhh: 

Und das mit dem Wenig schaffen, kommt mir leider auch nur zu bekannt vor. Das letzte Wochenende war jetzt berhaupt nicht produktiv, trotz der Extra-Stunde von gestern und Internet-Abstinenz.  ::-oopss: 
Dafr habe ich irgendwie tausend andere Sachen um die Ohren und die Motivation fr Physio geht einfach immer wieder flten, wenn ich hre was die jetzt fr spannende Sachen in der Klinik machen. Das htte ich auch viel lieber anstatt mich mit Altbekanntem rumzuschlagen...  :was ist das...?: 

Na ja, Pause gemacht und jetzt geht's weiter. Hoffentlich ist das um Physio-Bangen dann bald auch vorbei und dann ist der vorletzte Schein geschafft.

@tortet:
Nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch zu deinem bestandenen Schein!

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wirst sehen, bald hast Du Physio auch erfolgreich hinter Dich gebracht.

Wie laufen diese Tutorien genau ab?

Wir haben eine Art Anatomierepetitorium, in dem wir mit unserem MARS sitzen und ber Physikumsfragen abstimmen. Ausserdem gibt es in diesem Semester erstmals ein Repetitorium fr 250,00 EUR.

Gibt aber auch Unis, die einem einen Medilearnkurs finanzieren, hab ich mir sagen lassen.... :Party:  Da wr ich sofort dabei.

----------


## abi07

Muss mich korrigieren: Es gibt Tutorien fr Physio und BC. Sind aber ziemlich praktikums-/klausurorientiert, glaube ich. Ich war aber letztes Semester, als alle wegen der Klausuren hingegangen sind, nicht dort, deswegen kann ich nichts drber sagen. Ich wei nur, dass es in Physio nach Praktikumsthemen gegliedert ist.

----------


## expecting

Okay, dann bin ich ja umso froher, dass das bei uns angeboten wird. Das luft hier so ab, dass wir insgesamt 8 Tutoren haben. Jeder von ihnen bietet einmal pro Woche einen 3-stndigen Kurs an. Wenn man zu jedem gehen wrde, htte man also 24 Stunden Tutoriat pro Woche  ::-stud: 

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Themenplan, manche bieten zum Beispiel gar kein Anatomie an, und konzentrieren sich dafr auf BC und Physio, andere umgekehrt. 
Wen es interessiert, hier kann man sich die Liste der Tutoren anschauen, und wenn man auf die einzelnen Namen klickt, sieht man die angebotenen Themen. http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/stud...hys/index.html


Das ganze ist halt absolut physikumsbezogen und es wird versucht, nur das wichtigste vom wichtigsten rberzubringen, und das dafr auch wirklich verstndlich. Find ich ne super Sache, hab jetzt das Gefhl, das erste Mal so wirklich einen Durchblick im Kohlehydratstoffwechsel zu haben.
Fr Vorlesungen war ich nie der Typ, bin da paarmal hin und nie wieder, das hat mir einfach nichts gebracht. Viel zu detailiert und einschlfernd  :was ist das...?: 


So, jetzt muss ich bald schon ins Bett, morgen um 04:45 aufstehen wegen Physio-Praktikum   :Oh nee...: 
Vorher noch irgendwie Nernst-Gleichung und Membranpotenzial in den Kopf hauen. Die Muskelphysio hab ich mittlerweile ja ganz gut drauf, nur die Nerven nerven mich  :Blush:

----------


## tortet

Danke fr den Link, das klingt nach einer Supersache. Vielleicht liesse sich das an unserer Fakultt auch einfhren. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Also, ich mag Nerven.... :Blush:

----------


## Majulek

Das hrt sich ja nach einer richtig guten Sache an und theoretisch ist es sogar mglich fast alle Tutorien zu besuchen, so lange man das Thema nicht schon beim vorherigen Mal wo anders gehrt hatte. Ich glaube bei so einem Angebot wrde ich auch eher dahin gehen und viele unntzige Vorlesungen dafr ausfallen lassen.  :bhh: 
Hach, das hrts ich so verlockend an...schade, dass es das nicht hier bei uns gibt (ich besuche, wie es scheint, die falsche Uni  :hmmm...: ). Auch fr die bestehende Klausur wren so 3 Stunden-Zusammenfassungen von Niere, Herz und Co. bestimmt sehr hilfreich.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## tortet

Heute klappts ganz gut..... (naja, konnte wegen Job gestern nix machen).

BC-Stoffwechselkreislufe soweit einmal durch, mache jetzt mit Leber und Galle fertig.... :Da schau ich mal nach ...: , jetzt gibts zur Belohnung ne Runde Sport und ein Notfallseminar.

----------


## abi07

Hab Blut (BC) fertig gelernt und gekreuzt. Lief ganz gut, aber eigentlich wollte ich schon viel weiter sein... :Traurig: 
Naja, aber das ist wohl immer so. Ich hab noch nie im Leben auch nur einen einzigen Lernplan einhalten knnen. Hat also Tradition... :peng:

----------


## tortet

Mit Traditionen soll man ja bekanntlich nicht brechen  :Grinnnss!: . Was solls, das holst Du wieder auf.

Wenn Du Blut schonmal hast, ist das doch super, finde das Thema nicht so lernkompatibel  :hmmm...: 

Morgen mal wieder bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten.... da wirds bestimmt nix mehr mit Lernen. :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

So, ich war jetzt mal in so einem BC-Tutorium zum Thema Enzymkinetik. War ganz okay, aber hat mir jetzt keine neuen Erkenntnisse gebracht, sondern mich nur in dem besttigt, was ich dachte: Das Thema ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Im Prinzip kann man mit der Michaelis-Menten-Gleichung die meisten Fragen beantworten, wenn man noch wei, was sich bei welcher Hemmung wie verndert. 

Morgen erstmal Physio-Seminar und integriertes Physio-Seminar und dann ist quasi schon wieder Wochenende. Ich fahr jedenfalls nochmal nach Hause - ich knnte am Samstag eh nicht hier sitzen und lernen, wenn ich wei, dass meine Mannschaft spielt...boah, ich freue mich schon wieder sooooooo sehr. Fuball ist einfach der allerbeste Sport, den es gibt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey, also die Seminare sind doch echt fast alle fr den Mlleimer, oder? 2 Stunden lang rumsitzen und sich berieseln lassen ist schlimmer als Vorlesung. Jetzt mach ich eben kurz weiter mit Ana ( :Love: ) und dann Physio-Praktikum... :Keks:  Ist auch extrem sinnfrei  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Vollkommen deiner Meinung. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber das integrierte BC-Seminar. Mag auch an den Referaten gelegen haben, aber das war fr mich nur eine Aufzhlung von Begriffen, die ich nicht kannte und wahrscheinlich auch nie kennen werde...

----------


## Majulek

Da ich das hier von den Wrzburgern schon mehrmals gelesen habe: was versteht man den eigentlich unter einem "integriertem" Physiologie- oder Biochemie-Seminar?  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin gerade sehr unentschlossen was eine Sache angeht: wollte dieses Semester eigentlich dazu nutzen um in den Physio-Praktika den Tutorjob zu bernehmen. Heute habe ich aber erfahren, dass nur noch "peripher Nerv" und "glatter Muskel" frei wren - die unbeliebten Themen quasi.
Die Theorie an sich habe ich ja ganz gut drauf und die Versuche wren auch leicht erklrt, aber bei beiden Praktika haben wir Lebendprparate, das heit ich msste gleich mehrere Frsche tten und dann den N.ischadicus bzw. das Darm- Aorta- und Uterusprparat herstellen. Knapp zehn Frsche oder so msste ich dann ihr Leben nehmen und irgendwie habe ich da einen Skrupell vor.  :Oh nee...: 

Bin ja generell gegen Tierversuche. Angucken und so geht auch noch in Ordnung, aber das ich sie jetzt selbst umbringen muss...wei nicht ob das ein guter Grund ist den Job nicht zu machen?!  :Nixweiss: 

Wieso muss eigentlich alles so kompliziert sein?  :Wand:

----------


## expecting

@ Majulek: ich kann nur fr mich sprechen, aber ich wrd das auf keinen Fall tun! Ich finds ehrlich gesagt total krass, dass sowas in Deutschland im Medizinstudium mancherorts wohl noch gemacht wird. Ich wrd da glaub ich auch als einfache Praktikums-Teilnehmerin Aufstand machen, aber ich bin bei sowas auch leicht radikal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## thinker

Also in Kln wird das auch gemacht....und ich wei, dass eine Biostudentin, eine Freundin, in Bremen laufend irgendwelche Kleintiere wie Ratten o.. zerteilt...

----------


## Majulek

Soweit ich wei, ist das aber auch der einzige Fall indem wir Studenten dann auch mit solchen Prparaten in Berhrung kommen. Die orginalen Nerven- und Muskelprparate gehren ja auch nur zu einem Teil des Versuches, denn genau dieselben Expririmente werden auch am Computersimulator durchgefhrt. 
Weshalb man das also machen muss (die PC-Ergenisse sind sowieso immer zufrieden stellender), weil ich nicht.  :Nixweiss: 
Im 3. Semester ist es mir nicht so richtig klar geworden. Klar hatte unsere damalige Tutorin erzhlt, dass das Prparat "frisch" sei, aber das sie dann am Vormittag vorbei alles "vorbereiten" musste, daran hab ich nicht gedacht.

Bin im Moment total unentschieden. Auf der einen Seite wrde ich den Job total gerne machen, aber ich will die Frsche nicht tten und bearbeiten mssen. Vielleicht gehre ich damit wie auch expecting zur Minderheit, die so denkt. Schlielich wurde es letztes Jahr auch fr uns gemacht.  :Keks: 

Wenn das blo jemand anders fr mich machen knnte (ist aber leider ausgeschlossen, denn es gehrt zum Job), dann knnte ich auch damit leben die Thematik an diesen Prparaten zu erklren. Aber wie die Sachen so liegen, wird das wohl leider nichts. Schade!  :Traurig:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hier in Wrzburg hatten wir auch Ratten zum sezieren im Biopraktikum und ich fand es eigentlich ganz gut. Verstehe auch nicht weswegen allgemein um Tierversuche so ein Geschrei gemacht wird. Ich meine, schn ist es natrlich nicht, aber sollte man lieber Versuche am Menschen machen? Denn irgendwo mssen Medikamente und Co ja versucht werden. Es sei denn man betreibt Wald-und-Wiesen-Medizin...

----------


## McDbel

unsere Ratten waren noch warm, als wir sie zerlegen durften  :Oh nee...: 
war aber dennoch ne Erfahrung....muss ich aber auch nich noch mal haben

----------


## Majulek

Klar wei ich, dass wenn ich ein Medikament einnehme oder irgendeine Creme benutze, dass dafr hchstwahrscheinlich irgendwelche Tiere dafr leiden mussten. Da ist so und man nichts daran ndern.  :was ist das...?: 

Und am Sezieren an sich htte ich an sich auch nichts, wenn das Tier schon tot wre, da es ja dem Wissen dient. Aber dass ich dann doch diejenige sein soll, die den Frschen mit einer Schere den Kopf abschneiden muss...  :Oh nee...: 
Vielleicht lsst der Professor ja doch noch mit sich reden und jemand aus dem Institut vollzieht dann den eigentlichen "Ttungsakt", den Rest knnte ich dann wohl auch bernehmen, wenn es sein muss. Aber gerne wrde ich es auf keinen Fall machen, denn morgens hpfen sie noch glcklich ber die Wiesen und nachmittags zucken nur noch ihre Muskeln. Aber da gehre ich wohl zu den Sensibleren, viele meiner Kommilitonen htten da auch weniger Skrupel.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## abi07

Schwieriges Thema, aber solche Sachen lassen sich halt nicht vermeiden. Aber ich kann verstehen, dass du das nicht unbedingt selber machen willst...
Ist eben eine Kopfsache. Gemacht wird es schlielich so oder so... :Nixweiss: 

Hab die letzten Tage gar nichts gemacht...und jetzt bers WE bin ich wieder daheim wegen Fuball - diesmal muss dann aber wenigstens ein Sieg her!!!  :Top: 
Und ich war gestern schon leicht eiferschtig, weil der Rest meiner Mannschaft sich in Augsburg das Lnderspiel anschauen konnte...ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass ich an dem Tag hier bin und hab deswegen keine Karte bestellt... :grrrr....:

----------


## tortet

Mal echt wieder erfolgreich heute.....

satte 9 Seiten Biochemie geschafft..... wenn das so weitergeht in dem Tempo kann ich 2020 das Physikum machen..... ;-(

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Kopf hoch - es wird immer wieder schlechte Tage geben, Tage, an denen nichts geht. Ich hab gestern auch nichts fr die Uni gemacht, aber dafr eines der besten Spiele der 14 Jahre, die ich die Sache jetzt mache. Und mein wahrscheinlich schnstes Tor berhaupt zum 2:1 Sieg! Bin einfach nur happy!!! :Top:  :Love:  ::-dance:

----------


## Majulek

Kann mich abi07 da nur anschlieen: mach dich nicht selbst fertig tortet! 
Mal gibt es gute und dann wieder schlechte bzw. unproduktivere Lerntage. Habe vorallem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich freitags und samstags generell weniger hinbekomme, liegt wohl am Wochenendgefhl oder so.  :bhh: 

Bin die letzten Tage auch nicht so weit gekommen wie ich es eigentlich vorhatte und heute werde ich auch nur wenig schaffen knnen, da meine Familie vorbeikommt um den Geburtstag meiner Mutter zu feiern. Aber dafr wird es ab Montag dann besser, jedenfalls hoffe ich es.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

@abi07: Glckwunsch zum Tor und zum Sieg!

----------


## abi07

@Majulek: Danke!

Bin jetzt wieder zurck in W - werde erstmal auspacken, ein bisschen sauber machen, dann joggen gehen, vielleicht noch ein bisschen was lernen und dann jemanden vom Bahnhof abholen fahren...also mal wieder ein total produktiver Tag!  :hmmm...: 

Aber ich bin einfach noch sooooo glcklich ber das Spiel gestern, dass mich nicht mal die Erkenntnis, dass ich meinem Lernplan jetzt eine volle Woche hinterherhinke, aus der Fassung bringen kann...
Und trotz allem hab ich schon wieder dieses starke Bedrfnis, nchsten Samstag wieder die 6 Stunden Fahrt auf mich zu nehmen - das letzte Heimspiel vor der Winterpause... :Woow:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ui, heute erstes Mal Hirnkurs gehabt... war super!  :Love: 
@Wrzis- wen habt ihr so? Bin bei Frau Prof. A.... sehr genial...
"Und jetzt alle im Chor - M-E-T-E-N-C-E-P-H-A-L-O-N... damit ihr es alle mal gesagt habt..."  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin bei G. - wie du ja sicher von Sabrina weit. "Dunne Arderien nicht gut fr Chirn!"

Fand's ziemlich langweilig, weil er nur gelabert hat...im Endeffekt haben wir 10 Minuten prpariert. Naja, vielleicht wird es nchstes Mal besser. 

Er meinte brigens: "Manche Dozenten kontrollieren ja die Zeichnungen sehr genau, z.B. Prof. A. - die ist da ganz schlimm...ich bin aber auch nicht so milde wie ich aussehe!"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Haha.. sehr witzig...  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Der G. ist ja lustig...
Ja, die A. ist schon etwas resolut, hab ich den Eindruck... :Woow: 
Aber wird schon.. so lernt man es wenigstens...
Jetzt gleich prppen... :Love:

----------


## tortet

@abi Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Sieg! 

@majulek: Ich hoffe, Du hattest eine schne Familienfeier! 

Und vielen Dank Euch Beiden frs Mut zusprechen! *freu*

Weiss jetzt auch, warum das Lernen nicht klappt - hab mir ne hbsche Tonsillitis eingefangen..... :Nixweiss:   Kopf aus Watte.... ich gnn mir heute mal ne Auszeit vom Lernen.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Gute Besserung! Manchmal luft auch wirklich alles schief - bei mir heute auch. Totale Katastrophe. Aber nimm dir ruhig deine Auszeit - hat doch keinen Sinn, wenn du krank lernst, sowieso nichts davon hast und dich dann noch schlechter erholst...

----------


## tortet

Lazy day heute aufm Sofa mit der DVD-Maschine  :dumdiddeldum...:  und morgen gottseidank nicht arbeiten (hab immernoch Watte im Schdel).

Will aber morgen ernsthaft mit Physio starten. (Doping ist alles :Da schau ich mal nach ...: )

Bisher in der Bilanz Ana (Situs + Bewegungsapparat+ KopfHals) und die Hlfte der Biochemie wiederholt (hauptschlich Stoffwechselwege). 

@abi: Oje, welche Katastrophe ist Dir denn zugestossen?

----------


## abi07

@Tortet: Oh, da bist du aber schon weit, oder tusche ich mich? Hrt sich so an als httest du zwei der drei "Groen" schon zur Hlfte erledigt...

War ne Verkettung vieler blder Sachen, die in der Bilanz zu einem kaputten Fahrrad, zwei versauten Kleidungsstcken und einigen weiteren zu Bruch gegangenen Kleinigkeiten gefhrt hat...auerdem haben mir sowohl Physikumspanische und als auch Physikumsvollchecker und einige weitere Dinge den letzten Nerv geraubt...

War heute im BC-Tutorium und habe festgestellt, dass ich vom bereits Gelernten Stoff vielleicht noch 1/4 kann...das ist so frustrierend...

Dafr habe ich mich vorher mit einer Bekannten von frher getroffen, die auch hier studiert und die ich seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen hatte...

EDIT: Das hier bessert hebt meine Stimmung dafr: 

Scorerliste: 

Name/Tore/Vorlagen/Punkte

ich              	4	5	13
A	                        4	1	9
B	                        3	0	6
C	                        1	1	3
D	                        0	2	2
E	                        1	0	2
F	                        0	1	1
G	                        0	1	1

----------


## celine111

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und werde auch Physikum im Frhjahr machen.

Ich habe mal ne Frage an euch. Was denkt ihr ber die Schweinegrippe Impfung, v.a. kurz vor dem Physikum um nicht in der Vorbereitungszeit evtl zu erkranken.

----------


## melba_

hey, ich bin auch im mrz dabei!

ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, mich gegen die schweinegrippe impfen zu lassen. zwar wre es wirklich sehr ungnstig, whrend der heien vorbereitungsphase krank zu werden, aber es kann halt immer was dazwischen kommen und ein paar tage puffer fr unvorhergesehenes wrde ich von vornherein einplanen. mein freund hatte die schweinegrippe schon und ich habe mich nicht angesteckt, obwohl ich mich um ihn gekmmert habe, deswegen bin ich da nicht besonders ngstlich.

----------


## Majulek

@ tortet: Von mir auch gute Besserung! Erhole dich gut, denke du kannst es dir leisten, da es scheint, dass du doch schon eine Menge geschafft hast.  :Grinnnss!: 

@ celine 111 und melba_: Willkommen! ^^

Und das mit dem Pech haben, kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Zwar ist es eine vollkommen andere Sache, aber mir der heutigen Anmeldung zum Physikum ist es erst einmal nichts geworden. 
Der nette Herr vom LPA aus Kiel, denn in Lbeck gibt es keinen eigenstndigen Bearbeiter dafr, wollte sich nicht zu uns "runter" begeben, da sich fr den heutigen Tag zu wenig Leute anmelden wollten - da wollen wohl alle erst Ende November hin und sehr kurzfristig (also erst heute Morgen, nachdem man 2 Stunden gewartet hat) wurden dann alle Termine abgesagt. 
So lange ich noch einen Platz abbekomme ist mir alles Recht...nur htte ich gerne diese Sache schon heute hinter mich gebracht und die Zeit eher frs Physio lernen genutzt.  :bhh: 

Hier in der Uni-Klinik wird auch schon gegen die Schweinegrippe geimpft, aber zuerst ist nur das Personal dran, das vorallem mit infizierten Personen Kontakt hat und da ich nun noch gar nicht in der Klinik bin, werde ich mich dort noch nicht impfen knnen. 
Auerdem habe ich hier auch noch keinen Hausarzt, also wird die Sache vorerst noch nicht in Betracht gezogen...

----------


## tortet

> War ne Verkettung vieler blder Sachen, die in der Bilanz zu einem kaputten Fahrrad, zwei versauten Kleidungsstcken und einigen weiteren zu Bruch gegangenen Kleinigkeiten gefhrt hat.


Oha... hoffentlich nicht auch noch kaputte Knochen oder Krperteile dabei? Das hrt sich bel an.... Bekommst Du wenigstens das Fahrrad versicherungstechnisch ersetzt?
Gratuliere zum Torschtzenknig! :Grinnnss!:  Welche Position spielst Du eigentlich?

Mache im Augenblick vor allem die Medilearn-Skripte (oder das Kurzlehrbuch und ein wenig den Taschenatlas Physio). Mehr habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft. Und mit dem Behalten ist das auch so eine Sache..... 

@majulek: Kannst Du einen Teil nicht einfach schonmal per Einschreiben losschicken? Muss man persnlich mit dem Sachbearbeiter sprechen? Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Bescheinigungen fr das Wahlfach ect...., fllt die das Dekanat aus?

Wegen der Impfung gegen Schweinegrippe - wrde ich davon abhngig machen, wie oft man generell Infekte bekommt. Abi braucht die Impfung wahrscheinlich nicht, bei soviel Sport.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: 
Nee, so schlimm ist das mit dem Fahrrad nicht, aber es muss eben repariert werden, was halt auch wieder Zeit und Rennerei kostet und einfach nervt. Und nein, Knochen waren zum Glck nicht dabei.  :Grinnnss!: 
Mittlerweile alles wieder Lot, nur ein bisschen chaotisch...

Und gratulieren darfst du mir wenn dann erst am Ende der Saison - okay, die Hinrunde ist zwar jetzt vorbei, aber die Rckrunde gibt es schlielich auch noch!  :hmmm...: 
Ich spiele im zentralen Mittelfeld. Eigentlich ja ein trauriges Zeugnis fr unser Strmer... ::-oopss: 

h, naja, soviel Sport ist es auch wieder nicht - hier in W kann ich leider nur einmal die Woche zum Training, weil ich heute Abend Seminar habe. Und zum Training nach Hause zu meiner Mannschaft geht ja unter der Woche schlecht...also eben einmal Training, einmal Spiel und hin und wieder joggen...

So, jetzt werde ich mich wieder auf das Immunsystem strzen - und hoffentlich endlich besiegen!

----------


## tortet

Dann bist Du halt Hinrundentorschtzenking ::-winky: 

Und dachte schon, es wre eine dumme Frage, war eigentlich fast sicher, dass Du Strmer oder Libero bist.....

Momentan beneide ich Dich um das Immunsystem - Niere ist nicht so meins.... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

Glaub ich dir gerne - mit Niere hatte ich das Vergngen (zumindest physiologisch) noch nicht. Habe aber jetzt schon nen Horror davor (kommt erst noch im Praktikum), weil ich das ganze funktionelle Zeug daran schon bei Histo grausam fand.

Konnte Immunsystem nur leider noch nicht weiter vorantreiben (Mittagstief), werde aber jetzt nochmal 1,5 Stunden was tun. Dann integriertes Physio-Seminar bis 20.00, 20.30 Uhr sollte ich dann wieder hier sein. Dann muss es eben noch weiter gehen!

----------


## Sugar_angel

man, geht es euch manchmal auch so?
Ich hab einen festen Lernplan, mit gengen freiraum und auch freizeit (da ich ja nicht mehr zur Uni muss) und dennoch fang ich nach und nach damit an, tage einfach mal nichts zu machen....da ich keinerlei Lust habe....

ich hock dann 4 stunden vor einem skript und les mir die gleiche seite immer und immer wieder durch ohne das auch nur was hngenbleibt  :Frown: 

wo bekomm ich denn am besten motivation her
ist immerhin mein letzter versuch, kann doch nicht jetzt schon scheitern *heul*

----------


## abi07

@Sugar_angel: Mir geht es genauso - deswegen bin ich dir wahrscheinlich gerade gar keine groe Hilfe. Aber wenn du merkst, dass du nur liest und berhaupt nichts aufnimmst, lieber aufstehen, spazieren oder joggen gehen und zumindest den Mll rausbringen oder so was...vielleicht geht es dann ja besser weiter...

Ich sitze gerade an meinem Physio-Referat (Leptin und so ein Zeug) und komme nicht voran. Lust drauf hab ich auch nicht und Zeit sowieso eigentlich nicht. Wollte Molekulabio anfangen und bis Sonntag Abend fertig haben - aber morgen kann ich ja nichts tun, weil ich beim Fuball bin. Bleiben heute und Sonntag - parallel muss aber das Referat auch bis So Abend fertig sein... :Nixweiss: 

Ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittagspause.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sugar_angel

doch es hilft mir in dem sinne, dass ich wei das ich nicht alleine bin  :Big Grin: 

beim letzten mal habe ich jeden tag durchgelernt und mich unter druck gesetzt und war im endeffekt nur noch krank, weil ich mich psychisch fertig gemacht habe.

diesesmal versuche ich ruhig zu bleiben. wenn ich mal nicht lernen, dann mach ich sport oder spiel mal was, meistens kommt danach die motivation alleine zurck  :Smilie: 

und diese woche bin ich dann endlich mit anatomie fertig. Hab zwar das gefhl vieles wieder vergessen zu haben.
Aber ich denke, wenn ich es im februar noch mal wiederhole wird es da sein  :Smilie:  kann ja nicht alles verschwinden.

dir viel erfolg bei deinem referat. ich hasse referate aber hab sie meistens ganz gut hinbekommen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Uaaaa... bin gerade bei den kurzen Handmuskeln... :Keks:  Wie soll man die sich nur auf Dauer merken knnen... berhaupt frage ich mich wie man smtliche Details wissen soll.... allein der Latissimus Dorsi hat 7 Ursprnge...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Hand ist ganz bse!  :Grinnnss!:  Muss man sich das berhaupt auf Dauer merken? Ich merke mir nur grob die Innervation, das wars dann auch.

@sugar: Damit bist Du echt nicht alleine..... im Gegenteil, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die "Aufschieberitis" eher normal ist. Wenn jemand eine Strategie entdeckt, wie man dem entgegenwirken kann, her damit!  :Top:

----------


## horsedoc

Ich wollt nur mal ein kleinen Motivationsschub dalassen:
*TSCHAKKA; IHR SCHAFFT DAS!!!*
...und in der Klinik wirds echt besser!  :Top:

----------


## Sugar_angel

@tortet:
ganz mein vorgehen  :Smilie: 
da ich nicht mehr in die mdl muss merk ich mir gerade mal inervation und funktion...und ausfallerscheinungen...quasi die lieblingsthemen im physikum der rest kann mir mal gestohlen bleiben ^^

"aufschieberitis" ist gut, das werd ich mir merken ^.^
hab nur noch keinen plan ob ich diesesmal irgendwas weltbewegend anderes mache als die letzten beiden male....kann mir immerhin immer noch nicht genau zusammenreimen warum ich durchgefallen bin...aber naja ^^"

----------


## abi07

@horsedoc: Danke!!! Knnen wir echt gut gebrauchen...

Hab mein Physio-Referat noch immer nicht fertig, am Mo ist Physiopraktikum mit Thema Atmung, fr das ich mir noch nicht mal was durchgelesen habe und eigentlich wollte ich nebenbei Molekularbio bis heute Abend schaffen - h, ja, ich hab jetzt 3 von den 49 Seiten aus dem KLB... :Keks: 

Ich versuche das heute alles ein bisschen im Wechsel zu machen - vielleicht wird mir dann weniger langweilig...

----------


## tortet

Danke Horsi!  :Love: 

Hab derzeit zu nix Lust.... will es heute aber mal mit Hormonen probieren....
2 Tage nix getan, ausser schonmal einen kleinen Blick auf das Referatthema geworfen (Leberzirrhose).....

----------


## abi07

Hab mir den Tag in wunderschne Einheiten aufgebaut, insgesamt 12. Die erste habe ich jetzt hinter mir... :Keks:  
Aber immerhin. Jetzt kommt eine Einheit Physio-Referat...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- das mit den Einheiten ist total s... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab brigens am Mi dasselbe Referat zu machen wie du, hab aber noch gar nicht angefangen damit. Naja, werd mich jetzt erstmal auf die Wiederholung der Unterarm-und Handmuskeln und der Arterien der oberen Extremitt strzen..  :Keks:  und dann Plexus brachialis machen... Spter dann Referat.
Sag mal- wie lang wird das denn bei dir ungefhr? Mir kommt das Thema irgendwie so "klein" vor... wei nicht ob ich da 20 Minuten zusammenbekomme...
Einen netten Sonntag euch allen  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: S? Ja, das vielleicht auch... :hmmm...: 
Ja, ist schon ein kleines Thema, aber wir mssen zum Glck nur 10 Minuten machen - damit mehr Zeit fr Diskussionen bleibt...du kennst ja unseren Superforscher.  :Keks: 
Ich hab jetzt den Teil zum Leptin und zur Adipositas fertig. Ich wollte es halt bis heut Abend schaffen, weil wir da das Gesamtreferat (mit der Gruppe) besprechen wollen. 

Bilanz: Einheit 1 (10 Seiten BC) und Einheit 2 (Adipositas frs Referat) sind erledigt, es folgt Einheit 3 (7 Seiten Atmung). Dann folgt erstmal die Mittagspause, denke ich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das mit deinen Seitenangaben ist ja die Hrte... ich brauch manchmal fr 10 Seiten einen ganzen Tag...  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Geht mir auch so, fr die paar Seiten Niere hab ich 6 Stunden gebraucht.....
Das gleicht sich bei anderen Themen wieder aus..... (*sich selbst Mut zured*)

So, ich muss mich jetzt mal zum Kreuzen zwingen, schiebe das immer vor mir her..... fllt Euch das auch so schwer, Euch aufs Kreuzen zu konzentrieren? :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja. Zwischendurch wandert mein Mauszeiger immer wieder unerklrlicherweise auf die Worte "Spider Solitr" - vielleicht sollte ich das mal checken lassen oder mir eine neue Maus kaufen... :hmmm...: 

@Miss: 10 Seiten ML-Skript - und davon musst du schon 1 Seite Eingangsgeplnkel und 2 Seiten "Das bringt Punkte" abziehen...

Im Moment bin ich total produktiv - ich berlege, wohin der ab 15. Mrz fllige Urlaub gehen soll!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

hm.
es geht voran:
in bc inner DR 32 seiten geschafft
anatomie arterien und plexus der unteren extremitt wiederholt (fr morgige demonstration)

morgen ist der ganze tag verplant:
neuroseminar
demonstration im prpsaal
prpkurs
biochemieseminar

vielleicht find ich ja zwischendurch 'n stndchen, dann knnt ich mich aufs physiopraktikum vorbereiten  :Grinnnss!:  8[  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Ja. Zwischendurch wandert mein Mauszeiger immer wieder unerklrlicherweise auf die Worte "Spider Solitr" - vielleicht sollte ich das mal checken lassen oder mir eine neue Maus kaufen...
> Im Moment bin ich total produktiv - ich berlege, wohin der ab 15. Mrz fllige Urlaub gehen soll!


 :Top: Stimmt, das muss an der Maus liegen...... :Grinnnss!: 

Ich berlege auch schon, wo es hingehen soll, hlt ja bei Laune... :Party: 
Schade, dass die mndlichen  Prfungen so spt sind, wrde gern auch ab dem 15. wegfahren knnen :Hh?:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, irgendeinen Vorteil muss man ja haben, wenn man zuerst Mndliches hat... :hmmm...: 
Das Gute daran ist (neben den lngeren Ferien), dass ich ganz genau wei, an welchem Tag es zu Ende sein wird...und dieser Gedanke ist so verdammt gut!  :Grinnnss!: 

@CFT: Da warst du aber ganz schn produktiv - das hast du aber nicht alles heute gemacht, oder? 

Ich hab nach meinen ersten 3 "Einheiten" leider gar nichts mehr gemacht...jedenfalls nichts fr die Uni... :Blush: 

Hab morgen einen hnlich vollen Tag wie CFT: Neuroseminar, Physiopraktikum, Biochemie-Seminar...und dann gibt es morgen Abend ja eigentlich das "Mauerfall-Spezial" am Bahnhof...mhm...

----------


## Linn

Ich war heut auch schon enigermaen produktiv; Genetik habe ich zu 2/3 fertig (gelernt).

Bei mir ist's brigens sptestens am 1. April  :bhh:  vorbei.  :dagegen: 
Aber ich plane auch schon fleiig meinen Urlaub.  ::-bee:

----------


## risingsun

sry falscher thread xD

----------


## Linn

> morgen keine pflichtveranstaltungen.. genausowenig wie heute ;P


Geht mir genauso.  :bhh: 

(Deswegen ist's ja so schwierig in die Ptte zu kommen...)

----------


## tortet

Mal wieder einen Tag mit Geldverdienen verplempert.....  :Blush: 

Noch knapp 4 Wochen..... :Party: 

Morgen ersma ausschlafen....und jetzt als Betthupferl ein wenig Sure-Base-Physiologie..... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

Der grte Teil des langen, langen Tages war fr den A**** - Physiopaktikum und BC grottig wie immer. Nur integriertes Ana-Seminar heute Morgen war richtig gut - hat ein Neurochirurg gemacht. Der Typ war irgendwie cool...
"Also wenn Sie die Carotis dabei kaputt machen, sagen Sie ganz schnell Ihrem Ansthesisten, dass er drauf drcken soll, sagen laut "Schei*e" und atmen tief durch - dann haben Sie ungefhr 6 Minuten, um den Schaden zu reparieren."

Muss jetzt noch mein Referat weitermachen und ein bisschen BC. Ich hasse Montag...

----------


## CFT-20

@abi:
naja. hab schon gestern des geschafft.  :P

heut warn laanger tag, is aber gott auch rumgegangen.
neuroana war i.o.
prpdemo und prppn waren top, aber ziemlich langwierig
biochemie war schon nich uninteressant, jedoch auch nicht wirklich was neues.

jetz leg ich mich fein aufs bett und entspanne. morgen ist auch nochn tag, ganz gewiss.  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

Du hast ernsthaft an einem Tag 32 Seiten DR und zustzlich noch Ana gelernt??? Dein Hirn mcht ich haben!

----------


## CFT-20

ne, ich behalts fr mich.  :bhh: 

aber muss zugeben, dass es in dr so'n kram wie glykolyse etc. war, wovon ich doch noch einiges relativ gut im gedchtnis behalten hatte.

heute sind physio (herzkreislauf) und bc wieder dran und zwischendurch wartet der zahnarzt auf mich  :dagegen:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Sag blo, du gehst auch in die Zahnklinik? Wenn ja, dann haben die wohl heute ihren Praxistag - ich kenn da nmlich auch jemanden... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> @CFT: Sag blo, du gehst auch in die Zahnklinik? Wenn ja, dann haben die wohl heute ihren Praxistag - ich kenn da nmlich auch jemanden...


Jede Zahnklinik hat ihre Notaufnahme und neben dem Studentenkurs fhren die Zahnrzte auch "normale" Behandlungen durch, die in einer Praxis anfallen. Allerdings dauerts in der Praxis nicht so lange.  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@hennesy: Ja, keine Sorge, das wei ich - aber der, den ich kenne, hat sich fr die Studis freiwillig zur Verfgung gestellt und wurde gestern angerufen, ob er heute kommen kann - und ich dachte, dass es vielleicht bei CFT genauso ist... :hmmm...: 

So, jetzt muss ich endlich mal was arbeiten!

----------


## hennessy

> @hennesy: Ja, keine Sorge, das wei ich - aber der, den ich kenne, hat sich fr die Studis freiwillig zur Verfgung gestellt und wurde gestern angerufen, ob er heute kommen kann - und ich dachte, dass es vielleicht bei CFT genauso ist...
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich endlich mal was arbeiten!


o.k. das wre natrlich hchst lblich, denn die Studis suchen manchmal hnderingend nach Patienten. Die Behandlung dauert zwar vergleichsweise lange, aber als Patient kann man davon ausgehen, dass alles tip-top durchgefhrt wird. Denn fr eine ganz normale Fllung braucht der Studi beispielsweise ca. 4 - 5 Testate. Erst, wenn ein Zwischenschritt erfolgreich testiert wurde, darf der Studi weitermachen. Und alles unter Aufsicht von erfahrenen Zahnrzten. 
Also treibt bitte ein bisschen Werbung fr die Studentenbehandlung!  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Alles klar!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss: Hast du schon was zu "Serotonin/Dopamin beim Essantrieb" gemacht?

----------


## tortet

Kann Dir da leider nicht viel weiterhelfen  :Blush:  aber hab mal gegoogelt.....

http://stanford.wellsphere.com/drug-...-primer/305216

ist vielleicht ein Anfang, sonst mal PubMed probieren?

Ansonsten weiss ich nur, dass Substanzen wie SSRI belkeit als NW haben..... und dass man Serotoninantagonisten als Antiemetika einsetzt (Ondansentron=Zofran z. B.) :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, hab gestern noch das Referat fertig gemacht- bis 2 Uhr nachts..  :Keks: 
Also zu Serotonin/Dopamin hab ich erstmal die Funktionen allgemein erklrt und dass sie beide asppetithemmend sind und populr "Glckshormone" sind.. dann hab ich genaueres zum dopaminergen Belohnungssystem gemacht.. wo es ist, wie es funktioniert, dass bei bergewichtigen hufig eine Gen-Variation vorliegt (Taq1A1-Allel), die dazu fhrt, dass weniger Dopamin-Rezeptoren vorhanden sind....usw...und dann die berleitung zur Suchtentstehung. Naja, allzu viel hab ich nicht gefunden.. werd aber wohl doch 20 Minuten brauchen... :Grinnnss!: 
Jedenfalls bin ich ganz happy, dass ich gestern endlich mal meinen Tagesplan erfllt habe... mal sehen wie es heute luft. 
ERfolgreichen Tag euch allen! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Danke frs Raussuchen! Ich werde das gleich mal durchgehen...

@Miss: siehe PM!

Ich bin heute irgendwie nicht zu vernnftiger Arbeit fhig. Fhle mich total schlapp - vielleicht kriege ich eine Erkltung...wre aber nicht so toll. Morgen geht's nach Hause, am Samstag ist das letzte Spiel vor der Winerpause und eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche ja auch unimig noch irgendwas schaffen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Linn

> Ich bin heute irgendwie nicht zu vernnftiger Arbeit fhig. Fhle mich total schlapp - vielleicht kriege ich eine Erkltung...wre aber nicht so toll.


Geht mir genauso und Kopfschmerzen habe ich auch noch.  :grrrr....:  
Ich hoffe, nach dem Sport geht's mir besser...

----------


## abi07

So Referat Nr. 1 ist abgehakt. Ich sollte mir morgens beim Aufwachen fter was wnschen - heute war es, dass unser Seminarleiter und mein absoluter "Lieblingsdozent" doch einfach irgendwie wieder bei einem verdammt wichtigen Vortrag o.. sein soll - und oh Wunder: er war tatschlich nicht da!  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt werde ich erstmal die Wohnung putzen und einen Kuchen backen - damit der Serotoninspiegel schn hoch bleibt... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- hrt sich gut an! :Grinnnss!: 
 Bei mir isses schon das 2. Referat, das ich abhaken kann... juhuu ::-dance: 
Muss jetz dann zum Physio Praktikum....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ACP

aaaah ich kenne eure Namen alle noch aus den Bewerbungsthreads in denen wir so viel gehofft und gejammert haben... und jetzt stehen wir kurz vor dem Physikum. leute wo ist die Zeit geblieben???
Also knnt ihr euch denken ich bin auch dabei  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Herzlichen Glckwunsch, dass Du das Referat jetzt hinter Dir hast.

@ACP: Willkommen im Club  :hmmm...: ! In 5 Monaten haben wir es geschafft!

So, fahre heute ausnahmsweise mal zur Uni.... :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin jetzt zu Hause (Sa letztes Spiel!) und hab - man hre und staune - bis 10.00 Uhr geschlafen. Wahnsinnszeit fr mich, muss ich sagen. Irgendwie bin ich also nicht so ganz auf dem Damm...am Dienstag schon bis 8.00 Uhr geschlafen und dann nach dem Frhstck gleich nochmal bis mittags hingelegt, heute das. Naja, so lange ich Samstag spielen kann, ist mir der Rest relativ egal... :Blush: 

Naja, mit Lernen wird es fr den Vormittag jetzt eher nichts mehr, hab gleich noch nen Friseurtermin. Dann Mittagessen, Mittagspause, Joggen und schon ist es Abend - naja, da kann man nichts ndern. Wird schon trotzdem alles irgendwie klappen. 

@ACP: Willkommen im Club der toten Lerner...h...motivierten Lerner, meinte ich.  ::-oopss: 

EDIT: Wie lernt ihr Anatomie? Also ich meine nicht, wie ihr es euch merkt o.., sondern von der Vorgehensweise her...Histo immer nebenher oder getrennt? Bei BC ist es einfach, da mache ich halt die Kapitel im KLB und kreuze dann das entsprechende Zeug bei Examen online. Aber bei Anatomie ist die Einteilung da nur sehr grob: 
Allgemeine Embryologie 
Allgemeine Anatomie, Gewebelehre und Histogenese 
Obere Extremitt 
Untere Extremitt 
Kopf und Hals 
Leibeswand 
Brusteingeweide 
Bauch- und Beckeneingeweide 
Zentralnervensystem
Sehorgan 
Hr- und Gleichgewichtsorgan 
Haut- und Hautanhangsgebild

Tja, da bin ich jetzt irgendwie ratlos, wie ich genau vorgehen soll...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Tja, also die Anatomie ist so ein Ding. Ich hab es bisher so gemacht, dass ich Histo und Embryo als getrennte Fcher gesehen habe und in Makro habe ich mit Bewegunsgapparat angefangen (inkl. Diaphragma und Beckenboden) und mach dann Kopf, Hals, Brust, dann Bauch-und Becken und Neuroana und Sinnesorgane getrennt....
Mal sehen... man muss halt immer viel Wiederholungszeit einplanen...merke ich.. :Keks: 
Jedenfalls fange ich jetzt an mit Biochemie.. und freu mich drauf... :Love:

----------


## abi07

Du freust dich auf BC? Na dann viel Spa...ich freue mich eher auf Ana...Physio ist im Moment eher so mein Hassfach. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass wir ja erst einen Teil hatten und ich insgesamt nicht viel Durchblick bisher habe. 

Wenn du das so getrennt machst, wie ist es dann mit dem Kreuzen? Oder kreuzt du mit der Schwarzen Reihe, wo man sich das anders einteilen kann? Ich wollte halt eigentlich echt immer parallel kreuzen, deswegen finde ich das jetzt so schwierig...

----------


## tortet

BC rockt!!! :Top: 

@abi: Hmmm, ich denke, ausnahmsweise mal bis zehn zu schlafen schadet nicht  :Grinnnss!: . 

Was die Einteilung der Anatomie angeht, mache ich es genauso wie Du beschrieben hast und halte mich da einfach an den Plan von ML. Was Histo angeht, bringst Du mich da auf eine Idee...... Vielleicht macht es wirklich mehr Sinn, Histo parallel zu lernen und nicht getrennt.....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich kreuze erstmal mit der schwarzen Reihe, die bis 2007 geht und mach dann die letzten 3 Physika kurz vorher auf Prfungsniveau...

----------


## abi07

Also, was der GK alles so zu "Allgemeine Anatomie, Gewebelehre und Histogenese " zhlt...da gehrt wohl schon die fast die gesamte Histo dazu. Jedenfalls auch sowas wie Immunsystem und Thymus und Milz usw. auch...nee, das lerne ich doch dann lieber spter bei den Organen mit...bleibt das Kreuzproblem bei Examen Online. Naja, dann werd ich halt trotzdem so lernen, wie ich das jetzt meine, das Zeug einfach kreuzen und keine Gedanken drber machen, wenn ich schlechte Ergebnisse hab. Kann ja nicht schaden, auch das noch nicht gelernte Zeug mitzukreuzen und halt spter, wenn es gelernt ist, nochmal. Ist zwar ein bisschen bld, muss aber jetzt eben gehen, weil ich mir das Geld fr die SR sparen will...

----------


## CFT-20

hm..... >_>

morgen wieder ne marathondemonstration, thema: plexus b. und rest.
ich guck mirs nochma bissi an.

----------


## tortet

Wieviel kreuzt Ihr so? Schaffe momentan nicht mehr als 50 Fragen tglich, eher weniger......

Und schon wieder alles vergessen, was letzte Woche mhsam gelernt. ::-oopss:  

Egal, hab heute keine Lust mehr  ::-dance:

----------


## glasengel

hallo liebe mitstreiter  :Smilie: 

nun rckt mein 2. versuch nher und ich merke langsam, dass die nervositt meinerseits und die meines umfelds wchst. im august hatte ich das pech schon eine woche nach der schriftlichen an meinem geburstag in die mndliche zu kommen... meine gruppe war insgesamt nicht so stark, wir sind alle drei durchgefallen. naja, schnee von gestern ;)

gibt es hier vielleicht noch jemanden der "nur" in die mndliche muss??

ich bin unsicher, wann ich anfangen soll zu lernen, in welcher intensitt und reihenfolge. beim lernen frs schrifltliche konnte man sich immerhin an seinen mc fragen festhalten, jetzt gestaltet sich das alles etwas im luftleeren raum.

ich habe jetzt nen groben plan (dank medilearn) und werde wohl am 1.12 anfangen.... hoffe, das reicht  ::-oopss: 

liebe gre!

----------


## abi07

Hast du jetzt vorher noch irgendwas Wichtiges, das dich vom Anfangen abhlt? Wenn nicht, wrde ich an deiner Stelle eher jetzt anfangen und lieber weniger pro Tag bzw. mit mehr Pausen zwischendruch lernen. Oder eben am Ende mehr Zeit zum Wiederholen nehmen...

----------


## Nilani

Ich wrd auch langsam anfangen, in erste Themen reinzulesen, vorzugsweise in die, die dir vielleicht nicht so lagen. Jetzt hast du noch genug Zeit, Sachen nochmal genauer durchzuarbeiten.

Wann erfahrt ihr denn die Prfer? Ansonsten wrd ich mich mit Kurzlehrbchern und den Frage/Antwort-Reihen vorbereiten, denn in der Regel reicht ein solides Grundwissen, um zu bestehen. Zustzlich wrde ich auf alle Flle per schwarzem Brett nen Lernpartner suchen oder nen Freund, dem man den ganzen Mist erzhlen kann. Im mndlichen ist es wichtig, halbwegs selbstsicher rberzukommen, sich gut zu prsentieren und  viel zu erzhlen. 
Wenn ich was gelesen hab, dachte ich immer: "ok, das geht schon, kriegste hin". Hab ich dann versucht, es laut zu erklren, kam ich schon ins Stocken. Also unbedingt das laute Reden ben, zu verschiedenenen Themen bestimmte Reihenfolge einstudieren (bei Ana z.B. super mglich).

----------


## horsedoc

Wollte nur nen kleinen Tipp dalassen: Anatomie war das Fach das ich am meisten unterschtzt hatte, v.a. die Makro-wenn der Histo-Kurs an der Uni einigermaen gut war mu man dafr kaum was machen. 
Aber die IMPP-Fragen zu makroskop. Anat. sind noch tzender als der Rest und es ist einfach elend viel Faktenwissen.
Zu Bio: war diesen Herbst gefhlt ein vllig andere Schwerpunkt-keine enzige Frage zu Bakterien oder Pilzen, dafr Zellbio/Apoptose das es knallt! (Ich sach nur "sonic hedgehog"  :Grinnnss!: )
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## Muriel

sie muss doch nur noch mndlich machen, horsi  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## horsedoc

oh, der Tipp war frs schriftliche gedacht-bezog sich auf ein paar Beitrge vorher, sry fr die Verwirrung!

----------


## Linn

> Wieviel kreuzt Ihr so? Schaffe momentan nicht mehr als 50 Fragen tglich, eher weniger......


Ich kreuze noch nicht so viel, wollte damit erst im Januar richtig anfangen. Im Moment kreuze ich also pro Woche vielleicht 100/150 Fragen. Das Problem ist einfach, irgendwann kann ich die Antworten auswendig und das bringt's ja dann auch nicht.




> Und schon wieder alles vergessen, was letzte Woche mhsam gelernt.


Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Ich glaube, das geht allen so. Mir auf jeden Fall auch.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## glasengel

ich hatte mich im herbst auch mit einem lernpartner zusammengetan, aber eine woche war einfach zu knapp... jetzt habe ich das problem, dass die leute in meinem umfeld bestanden haben oder schriftlich und mndlich machen mssen und sich natrlich jetzt aufs kreuzen konzentrieren... 
aber ich habe schon ein, zwei leute angeschrieben und nachgefragt, alleine kann ich mich nicht aufs mndliche vorbereiten  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

mit kurzlehrbchern und frage/antwort? echt? oh, ich wre jetzt genau in die andere richtung gegangen. also htte mir die duale reihe ausgeliehen und die durchgearbeitet. meine prfer kritisierten damals, dass ich zwar zu jedem thema etwas sagen kann, aber schlagwrter ohne den zusammenhang zu erkennen wrde eben nicht reichen (das bezog sich auf alle drei fcher). also muss ich wohl bei den grundlagen anfangen... meine motivation sinkt ...

ich danke fr die anworten! habe mein histobuch dabei und vielleicht schaue ich da ja sogar vor dem 1.12 rein ;)

lg

----------


## *Kathrin*

Hab auch mal eine Frage und zwar wisst ihr, bis wann man sich bis zum Physikum angemeldet haben muss? Hatte irgendwas in Erinnerung bis Januar oder so, aber bei uns nimmt das LPA jetzt schon die Anmeldungen entgegen und das verunsichert mich total  :grrrr....:  .
Danke schn fr eure Hilfe  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## tortet

10. Januar ist Stichtag.....

Aber mich wrde auch interessieren, ob man vielleicht schon was losschicken kann.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

> mit kurzlehrbchern und frage/antwort? echt? oh, ich wre jetzt genau in die andere richtung gegangen. also htte mir die duale reihe ausgeliehen und die durchgearbeitet. meine prfer kritisierten damals, dass ich zwar zu jedem thema etwas sagen kann, aber schlagwrter ohne den zusammenhang zu erkennen wrde eben nicht reichen (das bezog sich auf alle drei fcher). also muss ich wohl bei den grundlagen anfangen... meine motivation sinkt ...
> 
> ich danke fr die anworten! habe mein histobuch dabei und vielleicht schaue ich da ja sogar vor dem 1.12 rein ;)
> 
> lg


Naja, aber gerade die Grundlagen stehn doch in den Kurzlehrbchern. Die sollte man auch drauf haben und nicht nur einzelne Schlagwrter dazu. Details, die dann in den groen Bchern stehn, sind die, die fr 1 oder 2 bentigt werden.

Duale Reihe BC? Ich find die gut, hab aber schon die ganzen Semester ber mit gearbeitet. Kann man aber auch gut zum wiederholen nehmen. Wie gesagt, noch ist genug Zeit.

Ansonsten hab ich dicke Bcher nur fr Physio benutzt, weil der Prfer mehrfach betont hat, dass er groes Lehrbuchwissen abprft (und letzten Endes auch getan hat), aber dank Altprotokollen wei man dann, an welcher Stelle man tiefer gehn sollte.

Offenbar hats ja bei dir nicht nur an den Grundlagen gehapert, sondern dass du die nicht richtig anwenden konntest, oder? Zumindest hab ich das so rausgelesen. Bei uns hat man halt auf Grundlagen viel Wert gelegt, aber wenn man zu allem was erzhlen konnte, hats in der Regel gereicht (einer unserer Prfer meinte auch, lieber zu jedem die Hlfte erzhlen, als zu einem gar nix; ein anderer meinte, eine Lcke sei nicht so schlimm, man sollte nur nicht mehr haben  :Nixweiss: ). Letzten Endes hat bei uns jeder pro Fach 3 Themen bekommen, zu denen man mglichst die Grundlagen erzhlen knnen sollte (was fr ein Deutsch  ::-oopss: ).

Achja, wie gesagt, notfalls schwarzes Brett in der Bib. Vielleicht sitzt noch jmd. einsam und verlassen im Zimmer und sucht jmd., vor allem auch Ortswechsler bleiben da manchmal auf der Strecke. Bichen Zeit ist ja noch, wenn du ab Jan. mit jmd. zusammen direkt fr die mndliche bst, sollte das reichen  :Top:

----------


## jay86

also ich muss auch leider "nur" das mndliche im frhjahr nochmal machen und bin auch etwas planlos,was das lernen angeht,hatte mir vorgenommen,diesmal richtig intensiv mit dicken lehrbchern vorzubereiten,hatte aber gleich eingesehen,dass ich mich gut in gewissen themen verzetteln kann....:/ hab jetzt vor,wie ich es im sommer gemacht hatte,wieder erst die ganzen medilearn hefte durchzuackern (auer histo,da auf jeden den lllmann rauch) mit frage und antwort....dann mal schauen.iwie hab ich auch das gefhl,dass die ganzen kurzlehrbcher vl etw zu kurz geraten sind!?was meint ihr?

ps:wei jemand,ob man auf jeden fall beim 2.versuch andere prfer bekommt bzw. man die selben ablehnen knnte (haben leider nicht so viele prfer...)

----------


## tortet

Keine Ambitionen heute.... :peng: 

 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

Ich auch nicht. Aber ich werde heute noch was tun. Ganz bestimmt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## groovinroovin

Hey Leute, da von euch ja sicherlich Einige mit der Mediscript-Cd arbeiten, hat ja sicher auch jemand Ahnung davon.
Ist es mglich im bungsmodus nach GK1 mehr als nur ein Fach auszuwhlen? 
Ich wrde z.B. gerne Stoffwechsel in Biochemie und Atmung in Physio gleichzeitig kreuzen, geht das?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, melde mich auch mal an diesem grauen Samstag. Eben in Biochemie Thermodynamik und Reaktionskinetik gemacht und Enzyme angefangen... Jetzt erstmal einkaufen und dann noch 2 h Phsyio...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CFT-20

nur, um euch zu rgern:
heut erfolgreich 182 fragen in BC gekreuzt.  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

jetz gehts noch zum training und dann party all night long  ::-dance:

----------


## Nilani

> Hey Leute, da von euch ja sicherlich Einige mit der Mediscript-Cd arbeiten, hat ja sicher auch jemand Ahnung davon.
> Ist es mglich im bungsmodus nach GK1 mehr als nur ein Fach auszuwhlen? 
> Ich wrde z.B. gerne Stoffwechsel in Biochemie und Atmung in Physio gleichzeitig kreuzen, geht das?


also ich hab damals keine Mglichkeit gefunden und fand das ziemlich doof. Vielleicht wei ja noch einer von den anderen ne Lsung  :Nixweiss: 






> also ich muss auch leider "nur" das mndliche im frhjahr nochmal machen und bin auch etwas planlos,was das lernen angeht,hatte mir vorgenommen,diesmal richtig intensiv mit dicken lehrbchern vorzubereiten,hatte aber gleich eingesehen,dass ich mich gut in gewissen themen verzetteln kann....:/ hab jetzt vor,wie ich es im sommer gemacht hatte,wieder erst die ganzen medilearn hefte durchzuackern (auer histo,da auf jeden den lllmann rauch) mit frage und antwort....dann mal schauen.iwie hab ich auch das gefhl,dass die ganzen kurzlehrbcher vl etw zu kurz geraten sind!?was meint ihr?
> 
> ps:wei jemand,ob man auf jeden fall beim 2.versuch andere prfer bekommt bzw. man die selben ablehnen knnte (haben leider nicht so viele prfer...)


auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber lieber die Basics draufhaben, die im Kurzlehrbuch stehen und die halbwegs verstanden haben, als irgendwelche fitzige Details zu wissen, ohne dass man die Grundlagen dazu drauf hat. Ist meine Meinung, mit der ich echt gut gefahren bin (hab im mndlichen wirklich keine Glanzleistung gebracht)

Was die Prfer angeht: Man kann sie nicht ablehnen, es sei denn, man hat sehr gute Grnde, die man schriftlich beim LPA einreichen kann. Insgesamt isses so, dass man Prfer auch durchaus wiederbekommen kann. Bei uns achtet LPA bichen drauf, dass man nicht die gleichen kriegt, mglich isses aber. Dann hat man aber wohl die Mglichkeit, beim 3. Versuch andere Prfer "einzufordern".

----------


## abi07

Kreuze leider nicht mit Mediscript...

@jay u.a.: Ich wrde an eurer Stelle von klein nach gro gehen und erstmal die Basics mit Kurzlehrbchern, Medilearn-Heften etc. richtig gut lernen - danach knnt ihr dann wichtige und oft geprfte Themen und solche, die ihr nicht so gut knnt, ja noch mit dickeren Bchern vertiefen. Aber wichtig sind doch erstmal die Basics. Und Zeit genug ist ja noch, wenn man jetzt anfngt.

Ich hab heute auch nichts gemacht - hatte ja mein letztes Spiel vor der Winterpause. Und wir haben uns super in die Pause verabschiedet - 2:1 Sieg!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@groovi: .....finde ich auch recht schade, wrde gern genau wie Du die Biochemie- und Physiothemen gemeinsam kreuzen, die ich schon gelernt habe. Aber ich glaube, das geht nur mit dem Korbmodus, viel zu umstndlich und aufwendig  :grrrr....: ......

@abi: das ist ein feines Ergebnis fr die Winterpause, gratuliere!

Ich denke auch, wenn die Basics sitzen, kann man hinterher immer noch mit den dicken Schwarten vertiefen (sofern dann noch Zeit bleibt). Hatte zuerst Ambitionen, mit dem grossen Lffler und Silbernagel zu lernen, mache das jetzt aber nur kapitelweise, wenn das Thema in den Skripten und im Kurzlehrbuch allzu knapp abgehandelt wird.....(bei Hormonen z. B.) Mal sehen, was spter berhaupt noch hngenbleibt. :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Danke!  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin gerade sehr genervt, weil ich heute noch so viel machen will/muss: Hirnkurs vorbereiten, Physio-Praktikum vorbereiten, Biochemie lernen, Anatomie lernen, kochen, pachen, wieder nach Wrzburg fahren, auspacken... :kotzen:

----------


## Linn

Wie bereitet ihr euch eigentlich auf die "kleinen" Fcher vor?
(Und jetzt sagt bitte nicht: gar nicht!)


Im schlimmsten Fall ist meine mndliche Prfung brigens 3 Tage nach der schriftlichen.  :dagegen:

----------


## Linn

Histo --> Zhne =  :Hh?: 
(Ich kriege das nicht in den Kopf...)

----------


## tortet

hm.... :Blush:  *garnicht* (duck) - jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht. Das ist mehr was fr die Endphase, finde ich, also frhestens Ende Januar.

Will erst die grossen Fcher einmal durchhaben.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

sooo, mal wieder ein Wochenende rum, an dem mein Lernplan nicht funktioniert hat. Ich liebe es...  :Keks: 
Naja, dafr Bewegungsapparat fast fertig und Biochemie angefangen...

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Du lernst immer zwei Fcher parallel, oder? Ich knnte das irgendwie nicht...hab am WE auch nichts gemacht, aber das war mir schon vorher klar. Aber das war ja jetzt das letzte Spiel vor dem Physikum - jetzt kann es also richtig mit Lernen losgehen!  :hmmm...: 

@Linn: Erstmal gar nicht, weil bei uns Mndliches vor dem Schriftlichen ist. Danach kreuzen und evtl. ML-Skripte.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, also das ist eigentlich mein Plan, jeden Tag 2 Fcher zu machen.. bisher hat es aber nicht funktioniert...  :Keks: 
Naja, heute erstmal WOhnung aufrumen und dann etwas Anatomie... :Party:

----------


## abi07

Aufrumen ist immer gut... :hmmm...: 
Ich muss jetzt noch bisschen Physio machen - hab jetzt dann Praktikum. Und abends halt noch BC... :Keks:

----------


## Linn

Danke fr eure Antworten.  :Grinnnss!: 

@abi07: Puh. Wenn's so 3-4 Wochen getrennt ist, htte ich die mndliche glaube ich auch lieber vor der schriftlichen. Wenn's nher aneinander ist, wei ich nicht.  :Blush: 

Ich hatte heute brigens vor Genetik zu lernen, ratet mal wie weit ich gekommen bin bis jetzt... :peng:

----------


## Tanita

Ich kmpf mich grade durch die Physik...nur Mediscript einmal durchgelesen und jetzt kreuzen. Ich hasse es.
Physik ist einfach ... *emprt* ich finde nicht mal Worte dafr.  :kotzen: 

Danach kommt Physio. Das mag ich ein bisschen mehr. Wir werden zwar nie best friends, aber wir knnen kooperieren, wenns sein muss.

*ist jetzt beim 2. Mal mit den Fchern auf du und du* :Woow:

----------


## tortet

Gestern beim Medilearn-Seminar gewesen.

Ich glaube, ich mache alles falsch..... :Grinnnss!:  Ich mag nicht kreuzen!!!
(jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht) Irgendwann..... vielleicht.....

@Tanita: Durchhalten, alles geht einmal vorbei.... Wer braucht schon Physik, Chemie ist doch viel besser!   :Grinnnss!: 

Sind bei Euch eigentlich auch alle (schweine)vergrippt? Bei uns fallen stndig Vorlesungen aus.....

----------


## Tanita

Ich glaube Tbingen ist zu alternativ angehaucht um an die Schweinegrippe zu glauben ;)

Nee, keine Ahnung, da ich nicht anne Uni geh, weil ich ja nirgends hinmuss, hab ich jetzt noch nix von mitgekriegt. Aber die aus meinem Exsemester haben nix von Ausfllen erzhlt.

Bin mit Physik durch. Morgen gehts dann mit Physio weiter, mache aber nur die Mediscripthefte durch. Es sei denn, ich msst was total abgefahrenes nachschlagen. Hab mal 12 Tage dafr eingeplant also 2 Tage pro Heft. Wenn ich das mit Anatomie, BC und Psycho auch so durchziehe, dann bin im Januar einmal durch und kann anfangen zu wiederholen. :Party: 

Also WENN ich den plan durchziehen kann....immer dieser blde innere Schweinehund. :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ich wei bei uns auch von keinen Ausfllen...und das, obwohl es Bayern ist... ::-oopss: 

@Tanita: Hrt sich gut an! Ich wnschte, bei mir wrde es auch so gut laufen...aber wie du schon sagst: der bse Schweinehund...

Auerdem bin ich heute in einer komischen Stimmung. Kennt ihr das, wenn man was eigentlich schon lnger wei und dann wacht man eines Morgens auf und es trifft einen pltzlich mit voller Wucht? Bei mir war das heute die Tatsache, dass ich jetzt bis zum verdammten Physikum kein einziges Spiel mehr machen werde. Ich habe zwar jetzt mehr Zeit, weil ich nicht mehr jedes Wochenende 6 Stunden durch die Gegend gondeln muss, aber ich glaube, ich steh diese Lernerei nicht ohne Fuball durch...das macht mich gerade richtig fertig... :Traurig:

----------


## Tanita

LOL "so gut" ist gut. 
Physik waren ja jetzt auch nur 400 Fragen oder so, woran ich dann ne Woche oder so sa, weil ich nie Bock hatte und es auerdem schlecht lief.  ::-oopss: 

@Abi
Und das mit der Stimmung kenn ich. 
Ich htt mich eigentlich voll gern nochmal mit Freunden ausm Ruhrpott getroffen, die ich wegen teurer Bahntickets und Entfernung eh nur 2mal im Jahr sehe, wenn's hochkommt.
Aber ich trau mich vorm Physikum jetzt nicht mehr gleich ein paar Tage wegzufahren und Einladen ist auch doof, weil dann sind die ja auch gleich mehr als 2,3 Tage hier und da kann ich sie ja auch nicht allein in Tbingen rumspringen lassen und sagen: "Ja, hey, beschftigt euch mal bitte fr 3 Stunden, ich muss mal eben n bissel lernen".
Und irgendwie isses deprimierend, dass ich von denen jetzt keinen vor Mrz/April mehr seh.
Das ist mir auch letztens erst klar geworden, weil ich vorher immer gedacht hab, dass ich das mit denen dann halt vor Weihnachten noch irgenwie gebacken krieg.
 *hmpf*

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Ich kann das so gut verstehen - meine Freunde wollen in den Weihnachtsferien zusammen wegfahren - und ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht mit... :grrrr....:  
Ich war jetzt beim Schwimmen - das hat gut getan. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt hier in W auch bald das Hallentraining von meinem "Trainingsverein" anluft, damit ich wenigstens noch ein bisschen kicken kann...
Und zu Weihnachtsfeier vom Fuball zu Hause in 2 Wochen fahr ich auf alle Flle...

Tja, dafr hab ich heut wenig geschafft. Aber dann muss ich das eben morgen aufholen. Das Sporteln war mir heute wichtiger.

----------


## Tanita

Mein Tag war heute irgendwie gut. Ich hab sogar das durchgezogen, was ich mir vorgenommen hab.
Ich glaube das hatte jetzt echt Premiere. Obwohl ich verschlafen hab und 2 Stunden spter aufgestanden bin, als geplant. Also zu Mittag dann  ::-oopss: 


Machen die das Hallentraining vom Wetter abhngig?
Ich glaub, dann musst nicht mehr so arg lange warten. So langsam wirds dann ungemtlich drauen glaub ich.
Oh und Weihnachtsfeier, da muss ich auch mal meine Cousine anrufen und fragen, wann eigentlich die Turner die Feier haben, da will ich nmlich auch hin.

----------


## abi07

Nee, das ist nicht vom Wetter abhngig, sondern eher von der Halle, denke ich mal. Aber ich wei es nicht so genau...bei meinem Heimatverein ist es so, dass das normale Training nahtlos ins Hallentraining bergeht. Und das normale Training geht eben immer bis zur Winterpause, die jetzt angefangen hat, zumindest bei uns. 

Und Glckwunsch zum erfolgreichen Lerntag - ich hab es, glaube ich, auch noch nie geschafft, mein vorgegebenes Tagespensum zu schaffen...muss ein tolles Gefhl sein... :hmmm...:

----------


## Tanita

*lach* Ja, heut gings mir gut damit. Mal sehen wies morgen ist. Oder wann der Schweinehund wieder erwacht.

----------


## spazz

Oh Mann, auf was habe ich mich da nur eingelassen...

Ich bin ja echt gut gestartet mit der Lernerei, aber seit ein-zwei Wochen liege ich nur rum und mache im Prinzip NIX!  :schnarch...: 
Und dann noch mein schwankendes Gemt: mal galube ich fest daran, das ganze zu schaffen, dann bin ich wieder sicher: es ist unmglich! Kennt ihr das?!

Ab wann wrdet ihr sagen, beginnt so die echte hardcore-Lernphase? Ich hre so von lteren Semestern immer: nach Weihnachten reicht. Hm.

Manchmal mchte ich zurck in dern Kindergarten!!!

----------


## netfinder

Wenn du jetzt mit dem Hardcore-Lernen anfaengst, biste bald viel zu fertig, um das bis zum fiesikum durchzuhalten. 
Lerne normal jetzt und heb dir deine Energien fuer spter auf; noch muss man ja nicht hudeln und auf Weggehen und ausseruniversitaere aktivitaeten verzichten...

----------


## tortet

Aaaargh, kann nicht schlafen, was ist denn heute n8 los..... ::-oopss: 

@spazz: Das mit den Selbstzweifeln kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Mach Dich bloss nicht verrckt, weil Du jetzt mal 2 Wochen Lernpause eingelegt hast. Viele haben noch nicht mal angefangen zu lernen, insofern liegen wir doch gut in der Zeit. 

@abi: Wieso, wo besteht denn der Zusammenhang zwischen den Bayern und der Schweinegrippe?  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hoffe, ich bin Ende nchster Woche mit den Physioskripten einmal durch und mit dem ersten BC-Durchgang fertig. Mchte Weihnachten gern ein paar Tage wegfahren und Kraft tanken fr die Hardcorephase...

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Naja, in Bayern und NRW gabs halt die meisten Flle. Ist ja auch logisch. Aber man knnte natrlich auch von der Namensgebung ausgehend argumentieren...SCHWEINEgrippe...h, ja, bin selber Bayer. ::-oopss: 

Hab heut noch kaum was gemacht - noch nicht mal den Stoff von gestern. Fhl mich irgendwie krnklich und bin nur am Rumdsen...

----------


## ACP

Irgendwie seid ihr alle schon beim Wiederholen oder vertehe ich das falsch??
Ich find nur selten Zeit dazu... Muss jetzt erstmal meine Psychoklausur weghaben und dann Biochemie. Was habt ihr noch fr Klausuren vor euch?

----------


## abi07

@ACP: Wiederholen? Von wegen... :peng: 
Ich hab im Januar noch eine Physio-Klausur, brauch da aber nicht mehr zu viele Punkte zum Bestehen (zhlt mit der 1. Klausur zusammen). Ansonsten halt noch drei Referate. 

Hab jetzt meinen Lernplan komplett berarbeitet (nachdem ich eh dauernd hinterherhinke) und dabei festgestellt, dass ich gerade so fertig werde und nicht wirklich Zeit zum Wiederholen habe...und gerade, weil wir ja das Mndliche zuerst haben, ist das wohl eher schlecht... :grrrr....:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, nun is die Woche schon wieder fast rum- das gibts doch nicht! Wo ist nur die Zeit hin? Nicht dran zu denken, was ich diese Woche alles nicht geschafft habe... aber stattdessen hab ich wieder eine Menge vergessen!  :Keks:  Manchmal frag ich mich wie berhaupt je einer das Physikum bestehen konnte,.. HIlfe! :Nixweiss: 

@abi- Geht mir tglich so mit meinem Lernplan... das nervt tierisch!  :Meine Meinung: 
Hab zum Glck nur noch 2 Referate.. eins am Mo (Seminar BC)
 und ein kurzes ohne PowerPoint in Neuroana...
Allerdings habe ich mich heute bereit erklrt Vortrge im Sono-Kurs zu machen... arggghhh,,. Wie bld kann man sein?? :Keks:

----------


## Tanita

> ... aber stattdessen hab ich wieder eine Menge vergessen!  Manchmal frag ich mich wie berhaupt je einer das Physikum bestehen konnte,.. HIlfe!


hm ja, ich hab die Tage schon berlegt mal nachzufragen, obs euch auch so geht, dass ihr die Sachen die ihr grade gelernt habt auch fast sofort wieder lscht. Das hat sich hiermit erledigt.
Und es beruhigt ihrgendwie, auch wenn ich's selbst genauso endstressig finde, dieses Gefhl irgendwie nix mehr zu wissen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen allerseits,
bei mir steht heute Makro auf dem Plan und dann will ich mit Histo anfangen...
Einen guten Lerntag euch allen! :Party:

----------


## Tanita

Danke, dir auch.

Oh Gooott *genervt*
Ich bin erst um 5 heute morgen eingeschlafen und jetzt bin ich total kaputt. Irgendwann gegen halb 4 oder hab ich dann angefangen noch das von Physio zu lesen, was ich heute morgen machen wollt. Dafr hab ich jetzt erstmal bis 12 gepennt, jetzt hab ich bis 2 Pause und muss mich endlich mal entgammeln, dann wird ein bisschen gekreuzt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hach, eben untere Extremitt gekreuzt. 81 Fragen in einer Stunde. Lief gut, allerdings musste ich echt lachen. Bei einer Frage hab ich erstmal "Was trifft zu" statt "Was trifft nicht zu gelesen" und dann die einzig nichtzutreffende Antwort fr mich als zutreffend angekreuzt, was dann auch noch richtig war...  :Keks:  Ei, wie schn...  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ist doch toll, wenn sich die Fehler so aufheben... :hmmm...: 

Ich hab heute endlich mal wieder diszipliniert gelernt und Arterien, Venen und Lymphsystem der OE und das Allgemeine zum Plexus brachialis gemacht. Jetzt gibt's erstmal Mittagessen, dann geh ich einkaufen und danach kommen dann noch die einzelnen infraklavikulren ste...

----------


## tortet

::-bee:  Ihr Fleibienen!  ::-bee: 

Hey, die Sonne scheint und das Wetter schreit nach einem Waldlauf oder einer Radtour!

Ich bin heute mal faul.... :Party:

----------


## abi07

Ich mach jetzt ne "Radtour" zum Lidl...sind zwar nur ein paar hundert Meter, aber der Berg bei der Rckfahrt ist schwerbeladen trotzdem nicht nett... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

@abi: also, das habe ich irgendwie anders gemeint.... :Grinnnss!: 

Mal wieder geht ein Wochenende zuende und ich hab nix geschafft, ausser den ganzen Tag mit dem Referat zu verbringen. Hmpf... (Warum bietet man das auch freiwillig an.... :Wand: )

Gleich gehts zum Sport, danach morgen ganzen Tag arbeiten.

----------


## ACP

ok dann bin ich etwas beruhigter- dachte schon  :Aufgepasst!: 
Hab nmlich auch nicht wirklich Ahnung wie ich alles unterbekommen soll...  :Nixweiss: 

Habt ihr denn dann dieses Semester noch Anatomie? weil ihr alle so schn fleissig am lernen seid. bei mir ist das schon wieder zwei Semester her und ich habe riesige Lcken =(

----------


## abi07

@ACP: In Wrzburg hat man im 4. noch die ganzen integrierten Seminare (Physio, BC und Ana=Hirnkurs), ansonsten den zweiten Teil vom Physio-Praktikum inklusive Klausur und Physio-Seminar. 

Ich hab heute mal gar nichts gemacht - hab mich dazu nach nur zwei Stunden Nachtschlaf nicht so in der Lage gefhlt... :hmmm...: 
Dafr gestern endlich die Obere Ex fertig gelernt und gekreuzt. Bin stolz auf mich... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, Referat ist fertig und sitzt.... bin froh wenn die Referate endlich rum sind.
Heute Biochemie gelernt- Grundlagen der Kohelnhydrate... dabei gleich etwas Chemie wiederholt... 
@abi- die Ana Fragen sind schon recht happig, oder? Frag mich wie man sich in jedem Bereich diese ganzen Details merken soll... :Keks: 
Jetzt noch kurz etwas BC und nochmal Referat durchgehen.. dann leg ich mich hin....

----------


## spazz

> Habt ihr denn dann dieses Semester noch Anatomie? weil ihr alle so schn fleissig am lernen seid. bei mir ist das schon wieder zwei Semester her und ich habe riesige Lcken =(


Zum Glck haben wir Anatomie hinter uns, drfen uns nur noch mit Integrierten Seminaren, Physio und in meinem Fall mit BC beschftigen. Ach: und ne hbsche Hasuarbeit in Psycho (die spinnen...Hausarbeit! Studier ich Germanistik oder was?!!!).
Ansonsten: habe ich mir heute die Mhe gemacht, einen individuellen Lernplan auszutfteln, die von medi-learn und DocCheck sind mir zu allgemein. Ich habe ja auch noch Termine und Veranstaltungen zu beachten. Jedenfalls habe ich mir vorgenommen, jetzt morgens immer pnktlich um 8 am Schreibtisch in der Bib zu sitzen... Ich muss ins Bett!!! Sch..... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, ich fand die Fragen nicht so toll...und das, obwohl ich nur bis einschlielich Herbst 2006 gekreuzt habe. Die letzten sechs Examen will ich dann irgendwann insgesamt durchmachen...

Naja, heute erstmal wieder Kliniktag im Neuroseminar - hoffentlich wird es genauso gut wie letztes Mal! Was den Tag auerdem entscheidend verbessert: heute kein Physio-Praktikum! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

O.o Abi, ich dachte schon, ICH wre heute mal krass frh wach.
Btw. unfreiwillig ohne Wecker, aber wenn ich jetzt schonmal aufgestanden bin und nix zu tun hab, dann kann ich auch was schaffen.

----------


## tortet

> Ansonsten: habe ich mir heute die Mhe gemacht, einen individuellen Lernplan auszutfteln, die von medi-learn und DocCheck sind mir zu allgemein. Ich habe ja auch noch Termine und Veranstaltungen zu beachten. Jedenfalls habe ich mir vorgenommen, jetzt morgens immer pnktlich um 8 am Schreibtisch in der Bib zu sitzen... Ich muss ins Bett!!! Sch.....


Dann halte ich morgens mal nach Dir Ausschau  :Grinnnss!: ... Brauchst Du noch das BC-Seminar und das Praktikum? Oder "nur" Seminar und Klausur?

Es wird schon alles klappen (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  :hmmm...: ).

----------


## Linn

Ich frage es mal hier, weil es ja ganz speziell an die anderen Physikumskandidaten geht:
Lasst ihr euch gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen?

Sorry, falls das hier schonmal gefragt wurde!  :Blush:

----------


## thinker

hmm?? 
Ich verstehe die Verbindung zum Physikum nicht....^^

----------


## Tanita

Die Verbindung zum Physikum ist wahrscheinlich, dass es kacke wre, nicht zur Prfung zu knnen, weil man Schweingrippe hat.


Ich lass mich nicht impfen.

----------


## abi07

:Meine Meinung:  Ich auch nicht. 

So, der lange Montag ist mal wieder vorbei - heute zum Glck ohne Physio-Praktikum. Ich glaub, ich mach heut nichts mehr... :Blush:

----------


## melba_

Ich lass mich auch nicht impfen. Gegen die saisonale Grippe bin ich allerdings geimpft, das hat sich zufllig ergeben und kann meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden. 

Lerntechnisch sieht es bei mir im Moment schlecht aus, wollte mit Psycho anfangen, aber die Motivation hlt sich noch stark in Grenzen. Aber morgen...!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linn

> Die Verbindung zum Physikum ist wahrscheinlich, dass es kacke wre, nicht zur Prfung zu knnen, weil man Schweingrippe hat.


Genauso meinte ich das.
Also lasst ihr euch nicht impfen. Ich berlege nmlich noch, bin recht schnell erkltet und muss im Januar 2 Klausuren schreiben und dann eben's Physikum und wollte in der Zeit eher nicht krank werden...





> aber die Motivation hlt sich noch stark in Grenzen


War sie denn je vorhanden?  :hmmm...:  
Ich geh' meine dann mal suchen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich lass mich wohl impfen... vielleicht heute noch. Hatte schon Bedenken wegen der Nebenwirkungen, zumindest, weil man immer Horrorgeschichten hrt. Ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht leisten eine Woche flach zu liegen und brigens kenne ich eine Frau in meinem Alter, die dieses Jahr an einer unerkannten Myokarditis, ausgelst durch eine verschleppte Grippe, gestorben ist...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hatte schon Bedenken wegen der Nebenwirkungen


schaut doch mal bei „ Schweinegrippeimpfung 2“ , so schlimm sind die Nebenwirkungen wirklich nicht - einige haben in der ersten Nacht nach der Impfung etwas Schttelfrost, aber das war es dann auch schon und das Physikum nicht mitschreiben zu knnen, wenn man Pech hat und es erwischt einen, das wr schon richtig doof auf diese unntige Art ein ganzes Semester zu verlieren und nicht mit den Kommilitonen zusammen in die Klinik ziehen zu knnen

----------


## abi07

Ich bleibe dabei - der gre Teil davon ist Panikmache. Ich bin auch nicht gegen die "normale" Grippe geimpft, weil ich auch das fr berflssig halte. Krank kann man immer werden - wenn es genau in den paar Prfungstagen passiert, wre das natrlich groes Pech, aber da gibt es unzhlige Krankheiten, die einen da treffen knnten...
Ich vertraue einfach darauf, dass es bei mir wie immer luft und ich erst NACH den Prfungen krank werde.

----------


## abi07

So still hier heute...

Ich war vorhin im Physio-Praktikum und heute morgen sogar mal in der Neuro-VL - der Wahnsinn, oder? Ich, extra fr eine VL das Haus verlassen...das kommt nicht alle Tage vor. 

Und ich bin schwer am berlegen, ob ich mich nicht im Fitnessstudio anmelden soll. Das Hallentraining (Fuball) hier in W kollidiert nmlich mit dem Tutorium und meinen neuen Schwimmgewohnheiten...und joggen traue ich mich im Moment nicht, weil es zu meinen bevorzugten Sportzeiten (morgens und sptnachmittags) immer schon/noch stockdunkel ist und ich da nicht unbedingt einsame Feldwege laufen will...nur einmal die Woche Sport geht aber berhaupt nicht - da wrde ich in der Rckrunde ganz schn alt aussehen. Und 17 Euro im Monat kann ich mir gerade noch leisten - ich glaub, ich mach das... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

17 Euro sind gnstig.....
Unisport kostet auch schon 15.

Gestern im Fitnessstudio gewesen (10er Karte gegnnt) - ist doch ein deutlicher Unterschied im Vergleich zu den Unikursen (vielleicht liegts ja auch am Kurs, mal sehen).

----------


## Linn

> Ich lass mich wohl impfen... Hatte schon Bedenken wegen der Nebenwirkungen, zumindest, weil man immer Horrorgeschichten hrt...*Ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht leisten eine Woche flach zu liegen*...


Kann ich alles so unterschreiben, habe mich nach langem Hin und Her dann auch dafr entschieden. Ich werde mich nchste Woche impfen lassen, mein Hausarzt ist selber geimpft und hat's mir empfohlen. Die Klausuren haben jetzt auch einfach Prioritt (und ich hab' absolut kein Bock in der Klausur- oder Physikumsphase dann flach zu liegen).
Mein Wort zum Mittwoch.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena*

Hallo! Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu wort..bin auch im Frhjahr dran mit dem Physikum und gerade dabei mir einen Lernplan zu erstellen. Habt ihr euch auch schon einen gemacht? Wie viele Stunden am Tag Lernt ihr so, um mit dem Stoff dann im mrz durch zu sein?

----------


## pottmed

Naja, Vorlagen gbe es ja genug, die Frage ist wohl eher wo Du mit deinem persnlichen Wissensstand bist....

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Ich wrde sagen, die Anzahl der Stunden ist nicht entscheidend - ich hab z.B. tagelang fr die Obere Extremitt gebraucht, whrend mein Freund sie in einem Tag gelernt hat. Wie gut es dann sitzt, ist halt die andere Frage... :bhh: 
Ich lern so, wie es gerade reinpasst - man hat ja schlielich auch noch Uni, Sport, Freunde, eine zu putzende Wohnung usw. 
Ich wrde also an deiner Stelle die Themen fr jede Woche/Tag festlegen und dann versuchen, das zu schaffen - am besten viel Puffer einbauen!

@tortet: Naja, McFit eben!  :Grinnnss!:  Das Gute ist, dass man dann in jedes der Studios in D, sterreich, der Schweiz und Spanien gehen kann - praktisch, wenn man viel unterwegs ist. Der grte Vorteil sind natrlich die ffnungszeiten: 24 Stunden, 365 Tage. Ich mach jetzt gleich nen Termin frs Probetraining...

Und jetzt noch ein bisschen Untere Extremitt, bevor es zum Physio-Seminar geht...

----------


## tortet

> Hallo! Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu wort..bin auch im Frhjahr dran mit dem Physikum und gerade dabei mir einen Lernplan zu erstellen. Habt ihr euch auch schon einen gemacht? Wie viele Stunden am Tag Lernt ihr so, um mit dem Stoff dann im mrz durch zu sein?


Das schon, ich benutze das Dingen aber nur zum Abhaken. Die Lernzeiten, die da angegeben sind, entsprechen irgendwie nie meinem Zeitbedarf. Manche Themen schafft man, wie abi schon schreibt, eben nach persnlicher Vorliebe schneller oder langsamer. Derzeit lerne ich an drei Tagen der Woche, versuche immer 2-3 Themen im ML-Skript zu schaffen.

----------


## Elena*

Danke fr die Tipps. Ich habe mir mal den Lernplan von ML angeschaut, der ist aber ganz schn knapp kalkuliert. Ich brauche fr die einzelnen Themen lnger als 1-2 Tage.

----------


## abi07

Ja, finde ich auch - wenn ihr mich fragt, ist ein Tag fr Obere Ex und ein Tag fr Untere Ex einfach nur ein Witz. Den mchte ich mal sehen, der das schafft und es danach auch wirklich kann! :Nixweiss: 

Ich bin heute zu gar nichts gekommen. Aber morgen wird wieder voll durchgestartet. Heute war einfach ein grauenvoller Tag. 

Aber: Ich habe mich endlich auch zum bsen P angemeldet.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, nachdem ich gestern gar nichts gemacht habe und heut auch fast nichts muss es morgen wieder weitergehen. 
Hab mich brigens doch nicht impfen lassen. Mein Doc hat drigend vor diesen Impfungen gewarnt und meinte er und seine Kollegen lieen sich auch nicht impfen... also dann eben nicht.. lieber Grippe als Guillain-Barre  :Meine Meinung: 
@abi- ein Tag fr eine Extremitt??? Kann nicht glaube, dass das wirklich langfristig sitzen kann...wenn doch mach ich was falsch... ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ich wei, ich finde das auch unschaffbar. Aber steht schwarz auf wei im ML-Lernplan. Der, den es im Knodt mit dem Kalender zusammen gibt. Odre alternativ hier zum Runterladen. Schau rein - da sind noch so einige Sachen, ber die ich den Kopf schtteln muss...

----------


## hennessy

> ...n - da sind noch so einige Sachen, ber die ich den Kopf schtteln muss...


mchtest Du diese Sachen zur Diskussion stellen? Vielleicht kann man Abhilfe schaffen. ::-winky:

----------


## CFT-20

also mit nem normalen bchle ist das wirklich nicht zu schaffen. da muss ich dir recht geben. aber ich denke eher, dass dieser plan davon ausgeht, dass du die skripte nutzt, sodass die wesentlichen schwerpunkte abgedeckt sind. und zum bestehen reichts ja anscheinend ganz gut, mit ein bisschen glck...

hab heut frh BC gemacht, wobei das thema in der DR einfach nur schlecht geschrieben ist (gentechnik,...). nu gehts gleich weiter mit ana, hirnnerven und evtl noch bissi schnittbilder :>

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Naja, meiner Meinung nach ist der gesamte Plan viel zu knapp bemessen. Aber das ist wohl individuell unterschiedlich...aber ich wei echt nicht, ob es jemand schafft, die Extremitten in jeweils einem Tag zu lernen, nebenher noch ein anderes Fach zu wiederholen und das Ganze dann auch noch zu kreuzen...dabei wird eine angemessene Lernzeit pro Tag empfohlen...irgendwie lsst sich das nicht vereinbaren. Und es sind noch sehr viele weitere Themen, fr die die genannte Zeit einfach zu kurz ist - selbst wenn man nur die ML-Skripte benutzt und kreuzt. In der Zeit reicht es gerade fr ein einmaliges Durchlesen, aber sicherlich nicht fr genaues Lesen/Lernen. Zumindest bei mir...aber wahrscheinlich bin ich dazu einfach zu langsam... ::-oopss: 
Ansonsten ist der Plan gut zur Orientierung - nur sollte man ihn sich zu einem frheren Zeitpunkt genau angeschaut und evtl. ausprobiert haben, ob er fr einen selbst realistisch ist. Wenn man sich nmlich darauf verlsst und es dann nicht klappt, hat man ein Problem...

EDIT: Auerdem ist der Plan sehr sark auf das Schriftliche ausgerichtet. Es betrifft zwar nur einen kleinen Teil der Physikumskandidaten, aber einige haben eben doch die Mndliche zuerst. Okay, man sollte allerdings auch von jedem erwarten knnen, den Plan an den eigenen Bedarf anzupassen.

----------


## spazz

...habe heute meinen Antrag fr das liebe LPA abgeholt. Habt ihr gewusst, dass man da einen Text von Hand (!) abschreiben (!!) muss und schwrt, ein braves Mdchen zu sein im Prfungsraum?! Zum Piepen: "Ich unterwerfe mich..." - pffff  :peng:   :Love:   ::-angel: 
Isch bin ja da eherrr dominaaaant.

----------


## Tanita

Wie bitte?
Ich musste noch nie was von Hand abschreiben^^

----------


## abi07

Ich hab mich am Mittwoch angemeldet und musste auch nur Sachen ankreuzen und einzelne Worte hinschreiben...

So, nachdem ich die letzten Tage gar nichts gemacht habe und lieber aus dem Gedchtnis streichen wrde, starte ich heute wieder durch. Die UE steht auf dem Lernplan - mal schauen, wie weit ich komme. Immerhin hab ich es ja schon geschafft, an den Tagen Mo-Do das Hftgelenk zu lernen (ohne Leitungsbahnen) - wahnsinnig viel also. Fehlen ja nur noch Knie, Fu und smtliche Muskeln und Leitungsbahnen... ::-oopss: 
Naja, musste wohl auch mal sein, diese "Pause". Jetzt geht es auf alle Flle wieder richtig los...

----------


## tortet

> ...habe heute meinen Antrag fr das liebe LPA abgeholt. Habt ihr gewusst, dass man da einen Text von Hand (!) abschreiben (!!) muss und schwrt, ein braves Mdchen zu sein im Prfungsraum?! Zum Piepen: "Ich unterwerfe mich..." - pffff   
> Isch bin ja da eherrr dominaaaant.


 :peng:  Jo, dieser Text hat schon fast was von einem Testament..... :Woow: 

Heute ist diese Vorbesprechung frs Repetitorium. Bin mal gespannt....
Versuchst Du, in den Kurs zu kommen?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Willkommen im Club. Hab die ganze Woche noch nichts gemacht.. auer Ulna und Radius wiederholt... also auch waaaahnsinnig viel...  ::-oopss: 
Naja, manchmal gibt es eben Wichtigeres... Gestern Abend waren wir mit der Prpgruppe weg und ich kam um 4 Uhr heute morgen heim.. dementsprechend verkatert war ich auch heute im Prpkurs... eieiei.. naja, ab morgen gehts wieder richtig weiter...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## tortet

Sitze gerade am Schreibtisch und kmpfe mit dem Schlaf....

Muskelspindeln sind so laaangweilig!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :schnarch...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :schnarch...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :schnarch...: 

Wnsche Euch allen ein schnes WE!

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Danke, wnsch ich dir auch!

Hab jetzt bei der UE alles bis auf die Unterschenkel- und Fumuskeln und den Plexus sacralis. Ist zwar noch einiges, aber immerhin sind alle Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke, die Oberschenkelmuskeln, Arterien, Venen, Lymphsystem und der Plexus lumbalis schon weg... :Top: 

Jetzt erstmal Mittagspause, dann wieder lernen und dann Probetraining im Fitnessstudio! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Schnen ersten Advent allerseits!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich lass es heute ruhig angehen - UE ist endlich fertig und will nur noch gekreuzt werden, die Hirnnerven reizen im Moment wenig... :hmmm...: 

Fitnessstudio war toll - ich geh heut wieder hin und mach meinen Vertrag. Blo ist man auch da nicht vor Kommilitonen sicher - gell, CFT?  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Whoops, stimmt ja.... ::-oopss:  

Dir ebenfalls einen schnen ersten Advent.

Hab heute mit Sensorik und Muskulatur die Physio fertig bekommen....
Jetzt wird gechillt  :Micro: 

Ich wnsche Dir viel Spass beim sporteln!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Gestern endlich mit Bewegungsapparat fertig geworden und auch alles fertig gekreuzt. Nun bin ich beim Hals... Faszienrume und sowas sind schon was Nettes...  :Keks: 
Wie oft wiederholt ihr eigentlich die Themen? Denn ich befrchte ich msste eigentlich jetzt schon wieder beim Bewegungsapparat von vorne anfangen mit wiederholen...
Einen schnen ersten Advent auch von mir.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wenke81

ich wrde ein themengebiet komplett fertig lernen. dann so 1-3 tage spter kreuzen. 

wenn ihr zu frh kreuzt, dann ist das wissen noch zu frisch. am besten erstmal setzen lassen, dann kreuzen und ggf nochmal wunde stellen wiederholen. 

mir hats viel geholfen, kreise oder nervenverlufe zu zeichnen. immer und immer wieder, 10, 15 mal . glucosekreislufe und co . 

ebenso mit dem plexus. immer aufgezeichnet was sich wohin mit wem verbindet und aus welchem segment. 

so prgte es sich bei mir zumindest am besten ein. bei uns wurden diese zyklen selbst in der mndlichen abgefragt und wir mussten formeln und kreise aufzeichnen. 

viel glck  ! 

ich wei , es ist schwer, aber wer echt am ball bleibt, wird belohnt. und spter braucht ihr viel davon wirklich !

----------


## tortet

> Wie oft wiederholt ihr eigentlich die Themen? Denn ich befrchte ich msste eigentlich jetzt schon wieder beim Bewegungsapparat von vorne anfangen mit wiederholen...
> Einen schnen ersten Advent auch von mir..


Habe Karteikarten und eigene Aufzeichnungen, die ich mir jetzt regelmssig anschauen werde, nachdem ich die grossen Fcher fast durchhabe. Regelmig = so oft, bis es sitzt (und das kann bei mir dauern  ::-oopss: ) Aber das mit dem Bewegungsapparat ist echt ein Phnomen - der sa bei mir zur Klausur auch noch, jetzt schon wieder fast alles vergessen.

Ich bin allerdings ein Kreuzmuffel und bewundere Euch, dass Ihr bereits mit dem Kreuzen begonnen habt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das ist ja die Hrte, dass du die groen Fcher schon durchhast...  :peng: 
Wann hast du denn mit Lernen begonnen? Ist ja krass...
Ich kreuze meist etwa eine Woche nach dem ich das Thema gelernt habe... war bisher auch ganz erfolgreich... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

Laut ML soll man ja direkt am selben Abend oder nchsten Tag die Themen kreuzen...hab ich bisher auch so gemacht. Zumindest gibt es einem ein gutes Gefhl. Klar, das muss dann alles nochmal gekreuzt werden, wenn ein bisschen Zeit vergangen ist. Aber ich sehe das Kreuzen quasi als Teil des Erstlernens und deswegen wird es auch am selben Tag noch gemacht. Muss jetzt z.B. noch 25 Fragen UE kreuzen, dann hab ich das Thema und geh zum Sport!  :Top:

----------


## tortet

> Wann hast du denn mit Lernen begonnen? Ist ja krass...


Vor 6 Wochen etwa, nach der Makroskopieklausur... und dann eben drei Tage pro Woche im Schnitt. 

Ich will ja um Weihnachten rum ein bischen chillen und wegfahren, bevor der Stress losgeht.... :Grinnnss!: 

So, morgen gehts mal wieder arbeiten.... :schnarch...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das ist echt bewundernswert, dass du in 6 Wochen den ganzen Stoff geschafft hast-... ich brauch schon fr den Bewegungsapparat 4 Wochen... :Keks: 
So, heute mach ich eine Pharynxdemo fr die Prppis... muss das nochmal eben durchgehen,..

----------


## tortet

Naja Lernen und Behalten sind ja leider 2 Dinge..... :Grinnnss!: 

Aber zumindest hat unsere Makroskopieklausur dafr gesorgt, dass der Stoff verhltnismssig gut sitzt (hab ja auch 2 Anlufe gebraucht  ::-oopss: ) 

So, war heut wieder arbeiten und daher garnix geschafft..... 
Morgen fahr ich mal zum Amt und lasse mir die Zeugnisse beglaubigen. :Party:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Wow, nicht schlecht - in 6 Wochen wrde ich nicht so viel zustande kriegen...

Ich hasse Montage. Jeden Montag regnet es und jeden Montag muss ich mir eine neue Kiste pfel kaufen (ja, ich wei, ich bin ein Apfel-Junkie  :hmmm...: ), was dazu fhrt, dass ich den Bus nehmen muss, was wiederum dazu fhrt, dass ich von 7.30 Uhr bis 20.30 Uhr pausenlos unterwegs bin. Dementsprechend auch meine Mahlzeiten heute: frs Frhstck eine Knusperstange vom Bcker im Laufen, Mittagessen schnell 2 Scheiben Brot auf dem Weg zum nchsten Bus und abends wieder was vom Bcker im gefhlt 500. Bus des Tages. Jetzt zu Hause, geduscht und vllig erledigt. Fazit: Ich hasse Montage!!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

Busfahren ist doof... :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Vorschlag: pflanz Dir einen Apfelbaum  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Habe den Antrag fertig und frage mich gerade Folgendes:

wird die quivalenzbescheinung so wie sie ist mit den Unterlagen eingereicht?
Dann entspricht sie nmlich in meinem Falle nicht der ueren Form.

Kennt sich da jemand aus?

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Oh Gott, keine Ahnung. Einfach mal beim LPA anrufen und fragen? Erscheint mir als einfachste und sicherste Lsung. 

Und, wie luft es bei euch so? Bei mir war gestern der abslute Misttag. Hab den Vormittag vertrdelt, dann aufgerumt, gekocht und gegessen und lag dann den ganzen Tag bis abends im Bett. Einfach nur so. Nichts gelernt, aber auch sonst nichts gemacht - das ist irgendwie frustrierend. Und dann war ich noch abends im BC-Tutotium, wo mir mal wieder sanft vor Augen gefhrt wurde, dass die Kurzlehrbcher die Fragen im Mndlichen nicht abdecken. Schn.  :kotzen: 
Alles Mist im Moment. Ich mag nicht mehr.

----------


## tortet

Ach was, das bekommst Du schon hin. Jetzt nur nicht den Kopf hngen lassen!

Was empfehlen die denn in den Tutorien anstelle der Kurzlehrbcher? Kommt man vielleicht mit dem kleinen Lffler hin?

Habe gestern mit einem sehr netten Sachbearbeiter gesprochen. Fr die quivalenzbescheinigungen brauchts halt einen Extraantrag auf Anerkennung. Gottseidank hab ich die ganzen Scheine noch aufbewahrt. Insgesamt war es dann frher nachmittag, als der Antrag endlich fertig war.... Geschafft habe ich diese Woche also auch noch kein bischen.

----------


## hennessy

hey, jetzt macht mal nicht die Pferde scheu. Ihr habt noch mehrere Monate bis zum P und wenn Ihr dafr auch nur einigermaen kontinuierlich lernt, dann rockt Ihr das auch.

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Ja, es sind noch 2,5 Monate bis zum Mndlichen. Eigentlich hab ich auch - zumindest bisher - keine Panik oder sonstiges. Das eigentliche Problem ist ja auch nicht wirklich das Physikum selbst, sondern mehr die ganzen anderen Sachen, die mich davon abhalten, mich auf das Lernen zu konzentrieren. Das war jetzt schon der 2. Tag diese Woche, den ich komplett mit Grbeln verbracht habe. Wenn ich statt Lernen was Sinnvolles machen wrde (Sport, Hobbies, Ferunde) wre das okay, aber so... :Nixweiss: 
Naja, ich hoffe, die Woche geht besser weiter...

----------


## hennessy

> @hennessy: Ja, es sind noch 2,5 Monate bis zum Mndlichen. Eigentlich hab ich auch - zumindest bisher - keine Panik oder sonstiges. Das eigentliche Problem ist ja auch nicht wirklich das Physikum selbst, sondern mehr die ganzen anderen Sachen, die mich davon abhalten, mich auf das Lernen zu konzentrieren. Das war jetzt schon der 2. Tag diese Woche, den ich komplett mit Grbeln verbracht habe. Wenn ich statt Lernen was Sinnvolles machen wrde (Sport, Hobbies, Ferunde) wre das okay, aber so...
> Naja, ich hoffe, die Woche geht besser weiter...


hast Du Dir schon nen Plan gemacht? Das hat mir sowohl in Humanmedizin, als auch in Zahnmedizin sehr geholfen. Wichtig dabei ist auch das miteinbeziehen von Lernpausen / Sport / etc.  So ein richtiger Stundenplan halt, wie in der Schule. Mit absoluter Anwesenheitspflicht und deutlichen Sanktionen bei Nichteinhalten. Aber auch mit Belohnungen, wenn z.B. eine Woche lang konsequent entsprechend dem Plan gelebt wurde.
Was auch noch extrem hilft: Lerngruppen

Alles Gute Euch Allen!

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Ja, ich bin jemand, der ohne Plan kein Buch aufschlagen kann. Hab also bereits einen Plan, aber leider schaffe ich es nur selten, ihn einzuhalten und muss ihn dann dauernd umschreiben. Ich wei, ich sollte realistischer planen, aber wenn nun mal nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Tagen zur Verfgung steht, kann ich mir ja keine zustzlichen backen...und ja, Pausen, Sport und hnliches sind eingeplant. Natrlich auch die Univeranstaltungen vom 4. Semester. Das ist ja genau mein Problem: Frher konnte ich mich dann schon zum Lernen bewegen, weil ich genau wusste, dass der Plan nur aufgeht, wenn ich ihn konsequent durchziehe. Aber in den letzten Tagen funktioniert das einfach nicht mehr, ich sitze da und denke, dass ich jetzt lernen muss, mache es aber nicht. Ich hoffe, ich kriege das bald in den Griff...

----------


## tortet

> hey, jetzt macht mal nicht die Pferde scheu. Ihr habt noch mehrere Monate bis zum P und wenn Ihr dafr auch nur einigermaen kontinuierlich lernt, dann rockt Ihr das auch.


Lieb, dass Du mal nach uns schaust und uns Auszeiten verordnest.  :Grinnnss!:  

Habe Deinen Rat heute befolgt, das tolle Wetter genossen, einen kleinen Ausflug gemacht, Weihnachtsgeschenke und Schuhe gekauft...... :Grinnnss!: 

@abi: wenn der Zeitplan nicht auf den Tag genau passt, ist das doch nicht schlimm, wenn man sich mal ein paar Tage nicht aufs Lernen konzentrieren kann, ist das vllig ok, finde ich! Du wirst das schaffen!

----------


## abi07

Danke fr den Zuspruch @toret und hennessy! Mir gehts jetzt auch schon wieder besser. War gestern nach dem Physio-Seminar noch schn im Fitnessstudio und hatte auch sonst noch nen schnen Abend. Und dann natrlich heute bis halb 8 geschlafen...muss auch mal sein!  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt rume ich hier erstmal ein bisschen auf und dann strze ich mich mit frischem Mut wieder in Kopf&Hals... ::-winky:

----------


## Tanita

Ich beneidet ja euren Schlaf-wach-Rhythmus etwas, zumindest Abis auf jeden Fall...
Ich lag heute Nacht so etwa bis 2, halb 3 wach, dann war ich so genervt, dass ich erst recht wach war und dann hab ich bis halb 5 gelesen.
Dafr bin ich dann allerdings auch entsprechend spt aufgestanden. Das ist doch kacke.  :kotzen: 

Aber ansonsten bin ich dafr heute Nacht ganz gut mit Embryologie lesen durchgekommen. Irgendwelche Vorteile muss ein verkorkster Schlafrhythmus ja auch haben  ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

Wollte heute nachmittag frisch ans Werk gehen und BC vorbereiten, stattdessen den ganzen Nachmittag verpennt!  :Blush: 

Ist Mnster eigentlich die einzige Uni, an der man 2 Wahlfcher machen muss? Wrde mich mal interessieren.... (mein erstes war ein ethisches Thema und ein ziemlicher Reinfall - ungefhr so interessant wie 12 h Testbild gucken :hmmm...: )

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bei uns brauchte man nur 1 VK-Wahlfach, mehr passt ja auch nicht aufs Physikumszeugnis  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns auch nur ein Wahlfach - ist auch offiziell so vorgegeben, glaube ich. 

So, war beim Nierentutorium. Naja...die Turorin war etwas seltsam. Aber gut, wenigstens hat man ein paar Sachen jetzt schon mal gehrt. Ich hab das zugehrige Praktikum aber erst im Januar...

----------


## abi07

Von wegen guter Schlafrhythmus - bin gestern nachmittag beim Lernen eingeschlafen, habe heute morgen "verschlafen" und bin bereits heute vormittag wieder beim Lernen eingeschlafen. Irgendwas will mir mein Krper sagen... :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Hmpf..... die Welt ist ungerecht....  :Grinnnss!: 

Auch in NRW schreibt das LPA nur ein Wahlfach vor, wir mssen hier  trotzdem 2 durchziehen.

Die klinischen Wahlfcher finde ich brigens sehr interessant und wrde hier auch gern mehr als notwendig ausprobieren....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh man, nu is die Woche schon wieder um und der Tag war echt megascheisse... Hatte nur Prpkurs und sonst gar nix geschafft... Und der Kurs lief auch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit- hatte schon wieder das Gefhl als wte ich vieles nicht mehr... Und neues hab ich heut auch nicht geschafft...  :dagegen:  Kopfweh hab ich nun auch noch.... ARghh.,., :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen und einen schnen Samstag Euch allen!

@abi: Schlafen ist doch was Schnes  :Top: 

@Miss-V.: ich wnsche Dir gute Besserung und ein entspanntes Wochenende.
               Bringt doch nix, mit Kopfweh zu lernen.

Heutige Herausforderung: mein Freund sitzt mit der E-Gitarre nebenan  :Nixweiss:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :Wand:  ("braaaaaiiiinfreeeeeezee!")  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

War gestern noch im Fitnessstudio und hab mal wieder CFT gesehen - er aber mich nicht, weil er immer so in seinem MP3-Player vertieft ist beim Reinkommen... :hmmm...: 

Und heute mal wieder lang geschlafen - das ist echt was Schnes @tortet!  :Grinnnss!: 
Weniger schn ist, wenn man mit Bombenkopfweh aufwacht - Miss, geht's bei dir besser? Nach zwei Tassen Kaffee und einem ausgedehnten Frhstck lsst es bei mir langsam nach...

So, heute steht Atemsystem und mein Physio-Referat auf dem Plan. Los geht's!

EDIT: Deutschland gegen Australien - oh weh, wie ich es hasse, wenn zwei Mannschaften gegeneinander spielen, die ich gewinnen sehen will!!! :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten morgen allerseits,
eben aufgestanden... dabei wollte ich schon vor 2 Stunden angefangen haben zu lernen. Ei! :Keks:  Nun ja, muss auch mal meine Bude in Ordnung bringen heute. Ein wenig Anatomie muss aber heut gehen... 
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tanita

Oh, ich bin auch grad bei Anatomie.
Und ich wollt heute auch viel frher aufstehen, aber wurd dann doch auch 11.
Wr ich mal ab 8 wachgeblieben als ich's Altpapier rausgestellt hab.^^

----------


## abi07

Hab heute gar keine Lust und komme nicht voran. Physio-Referat ist bld und Anatomie ist genauso bld. Ich will lieber ins Kino oder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt oder zum Sport oder...ach naja, halt alles auer Lernen. Mal sehen, womit ich mich ablenken kann... :hmmm...: 

@Miss: Am Mo ist BC am ZIM, oder? Wenigstens mal etwas - da ist der Heimweg gleich soooo viel krzer... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Hab heute gar keine Lust und komme nicht voran. Physio-Referat ist bld und Anatomie ist genauso bld. Ich will lieber ins Kino oder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt oder zum Sport oder...ach naja, halt alles auer Lernen. Mal sehen, womit ich mich ablenken kann...
> 
> @Miss: Am Mo ist BC am ZIM, oder? Wenigstens mal etwas - da ist der Heimweg gleich soooo viel krzer...


ich glaub, Du brauchst mal einen Tritt in den allerwertesten. *aushol*  :Grinnnss!: 

wie kann ich Dich motivieren?
Vielleicht mit der berlegung, dass Du *jetzt* das Fundament fr Dein spteres Mediziner-Leben legst. Je besser Du Dich in Physiologie, BC und Anatomie auskennst, umso leichter wirst Du es in der Klinik haben. Patho-Physiologie, Patho-BC, Innere, Pharmakologie etc. etc. Also setz Dich auf Deine 4 Buchstaben und leg Dein Fundament. Du wirst spter an dieses posting denken (entweder positiv oder negativ, je nachdem, wie Du jetzt reagierst).  :hmmm...:  Mach hinne!

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Danke!  :Grinnnss!:  Hab das zwar erst jetzt gelesen und mich schon wieder ziemlich gefangen (lernmotivationsmig), aber ich behalte das im Hinterkopf, wenn die nchste Null-Bock-Phase kommt! 

Hab mir dann gestern tatschlich erstmal einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang gegnnt (Wrzburg von oben bei Nacht sieht toll aus!  :Love: ) und war dann im Kino - "Die Ppstin". Ich fand den Film klasse, hab allerdings vorher das Buch NICHT gelesen. Heute ging es dann mit dem Lernen irgendwie wieder viel besser weiter... :Top:

----------


## tortet

So, heute in D-Dorf gewesen und den Antrag abgeworfen....

Jetzt gibt es kein Zurck mehr  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ganz stimmt das zwar nicht, aber es ist besser, wenn man sich das so sagt... ::-oopss: 

Gestern mal wieder zwischen den tausend Univeranstaltungen nichts geschafft. Wie immer montags. Einzige Neuerung: es hat mal nicht montags geregnet.  ::-winky: 

Trotzdem, morgen hab ich Physio-Referat und bisher erst einen Satz auf dem Blatt. Das kann ja heiter werden. Thema ist Pathophysiologie der Mukoviszidose und Zliakie. 
Problem ist nur, dass ich eigentlich heute auch noch was lernen, ins Tutorium und zum Sport gehen wollte... :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen!

Dann drcke ich Dir mal die Daumen fr das Referat morgen! :Top: 
Vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem mit dem Sport (schaffst Du bestimmt!)

Wir haben am Donnerstag KaKu-Prfung mit Visite, bin mal gespannt (Anamnese mit Untersuchung) und freue mich drauf. 

Ich hoffe natrlich, dass die Unterlagen komplett sind und auch so akzeptiert werden, es wre wirklich rgerlich, nicht zur Prfung zugelassen zu werden.... ::-oopss: 

EDIT: Geht schon los... jetzt fehlt eine Unterlage, von der ich sicher war, sie mit eingereicht zu haben

----------


## CFT-20

hm.... wie's aussieht bin ich nchste woche mit biochemie einmal durch. bis zum P musses aber auf jeden fall noch einmal wiederholt werden, da das vergessen schon lngst wieder eingesetzt hat.
heut schau ich mir noch die in BC gelernten Themen (Blut, Leber, Niere) im lllmann-rauch an, damit ich auch histomig so langsam einsteige. 

ansonsten freue ich mich auf weihnachten und silvester... viel gutes leckeres essen und nochmal ne richtig groe fete veranstalten. die zeit geht ja relativ fix um, was ich sehr gut finde, da dieses rumgelese und vergesse und gelerne in absehbarer zukunft, nach dem P, erstmal zurckgefahren werden kann. 

euch nochn schnen tag  :Top:

----------


## melba_

guten morgen liebe mitstreiter,

bei mir geht es immer noch schleppend voran und vor allem der gedanke daran, in der mndlichen alles parat haben zu mssen, beunruhigt mich ziemlich.
jetzt ist auch noch mein freund beleidigt, weil ich vor april keine zeit habe, mit ihm in den urlaub zu fahren. "wenn du wirklich wolltest.... bla"  :Nixweiss: 

na dann, einen hoffentlich erfolgreichen lerntag uns allen!

----------


## Linn

> So, heute in D-Dorf gewesen und den Antrag abgeworfen....Ich hoffe natrlich, dass die Unterlagen komplett sind und auch so akzeptiert werden, es wre wirklich rgerlich, nicht zur Prfung zugelassen zu werden....


/Me too.

----------


## Linn

> hm.... wie's aussieht bin ich nchste woche mit biochemie einmal durch.


Ich hoffe, dass ich bis Ende dieses Jahres ( :Grinnnss!: ) einmal komplett durch bin mit BC und Histo. Das wre schon mal echt klasse. Und ab Anfang/Mitte Januar dann Makro Ana, Neuro und Physio anfangen bzw. wiederholen....





> bei mir geht es immer noch *schleppend* voran und vor allem der gedanke daran, in der mndlichen alles parat haben zu mssen, *beunruhigt mich ziemlich*.


Geht mir komplett auch so!





> na dann, einen hoffentlich erfolgreichen lerntag uns allen!


Und da schliee ich mich glatt an!

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank, Dir auch viel Erfolg.

Sag ihm doch, er soll Dich nach dem bsen P mit einer kleinen Reise berraschen! Dann habt Ihr beide etwas, auf das Ihr Euch freuen drft.

Habe vor kurzem erfahren, dass das Mndliche bei uns theoretisch auch 2 Wochen vor dem Schriftlichen stattfinden kann. Kommt wohl selten vor, aber so schlecht fnde ich das garnicht, jedenfalls besser als 2 Tage danach.

Werde heute (wenn ich nicht wieder den ganzen Tag rumsurfe :peng: ) mit BC fertig. Ab morgen gehts dann ans Kreuzen :kotzen:  und an die kleinen Fcher.

----------


## abi07

Die kleinen Fcher mache ich komplett erst nach dem Mndlichen. Okay, wenn man Pech (oder Glck, je nach Vorliebe) hat, ist es nur eine Woche zw. Mndlichem und Schriftlichem. Aber das reicht wohl fr Chemie, Bio und Physik. Psycho werde ich mir hoffentlich vorher schon ein bisschen anschauen knnen...

Boah, ich bin ko. Komme grad aus dem Fitnessstudio...gestern war ich tatschlich auch noch dort, was aber zu Lasten meines Referats ging, das ich dann gestern Nacht/heute Morgen fertig machen musste - Ergebnis: nur 2 Stunden Schlaf...jetzt also Mittagessen, Schlafen, Physio und dann Feierabendgestaltung... :Grinnnss!:  Mit Lernen fang ich halt morgen wieder an.

----------


## Nilani

> guten morgen liebe mitstreiter,
> 
> bei mir geht es immer noch schleppend voran und vor allem der gedanke daran, in der mndlichen alles parat haben zu mssen, beunruhigt mich ziemlich.
> jetzt ist auch noch mein freund beleidigt, weil ich vor april keine zeit habe, mit ihm in den urlaub zu fahren. "wenn du wirklich wolltest.... bla" 
> 
> na dann, einen hoffentlich erfolgreichen lerntag uns allen!


Naja, aber ganz ehrlich ... so ne kleine Reise, vielleicht frn verlngertes WE, macht nochmal ordentlich den Kopf frei. Mssen ja keine 2 Wochen sein , aber es sind noch ber 3 Monate bis zum P. Bei uns sind manche in den 5 Wochen zw. schriftlich und mndlich noch ne Woche weggefahren. Sowas hatte ich zwar nicht drauf, aber Weihnachten oder Anfang Jan. nochmal paar Tage abspannen ... wrd mich mir berlegen.

Ansonsten wnsch ich euch weiter viel Elan und mehr Motivation, als ich derzeit hab (morgen Klausur und ich hab so 3/4 des Stoffs berhaupt mal angeguckt, Vormittag verpennt, dann durchs Netz gesurft, heut abend Sport ... blder Mist  ::-oopss: )

----------


## Lizard

So..... hab heute auch die Anmeldung zum Physikum weggeschickt. :Top: 

Weiter gehts mit Situs und Thorax  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Dienstag nichts gelernt wegen Physio-Referat, Mittwoch nichts gelernt wegen Schlafnachholbedarf und Kursen, heute bisher nichts gelernt wegen Zugfahrerei und jetzt muss ich mein BC-Referat machen - und mich dafr zuerst mal durch 20 Seiten Wissenschaftsenglisch qulen.  :kotzen:

----------


## tortet

Heute ist lernfreier Tag.  :Party: 

Ab heute nur noch 2 Semesterwochenstunden, Rest frei  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## glasengel

hallo  ::-winky: 
ich bin auch noch dabei, wenn ich auch die ganze zeit mitlese und es aus solidarittsgrnden super finde, dass sich momentan in vielen deutschen stdten arme leidgeprfte medizinstudenten durch einen riesigen berg von wissen arbeiten!
habe wirklich ende november "wieder" angefangen zu lernen und bin bis dato auch genau im lernplan. aber es sind ja noch drei monate... da kann noch viel schief gehen. berraschenderweise macht mir das lernen bisher sogar spa, endlich verstehe ich mal die zusammenhnge (die grundlagen rocken's) und es macht die ganze zeit "pling pling pling[hier ist ein smilie mit einer leuchtenen glhbrine ber seinem kopf^^]. jetzt habe ich wahrscheinlich auch jemanden gefunden, der mit mir die sachen durchspricht, es geht bergauf!
aber wie gesagt, das schlimmste (fr mich ist das defintiv anatomie) kommt noch im februar... 
weiterhin viel durchhaltevermgen euch allen!

----------


## tortet

Juchuh, ein Anatomie-Leidensgenosse  :Grinnnss!: , wie lernst Du dieses grauenhafte Fach? *grusel*

War heute sporteln und mache heute abend erstmal nix mehr.

Morgen dann ein wenig Psycho lesen, mal sehen.

----------


## abi07

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig. Hab gestern bis 3.00 Uhr nachts meine BC-Quelle durchgearbeitet, hab aber jetzt gerade mal 3/4 davon durch, obwohl ich den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht habe. Ich mag nicht mehr. Das ist einfach so beschissen...und eigentlich sollte ich dem Typ heute noch meine Prsentation schicken. Von wegen. Hab noch nicht mal damit angefangen, weil ich ja erst die furchtbare Quelle durcharbeiten muss. Und dann hab ich noch festgestellt, dass ich aus diesem blden PDF-Dokument nicht mal die Bilder rauskopieren kann - wei da jemand einen Trick??? Ich knnte nur noch kotzen.  :kotzen: 

EDIT (2 h spter): Vergiss es. Ich schaff das einfach nicht. Ich sitze jetzt seit gestern Abend + fast die ganze Nacht an dem Referat und komme nicht voran. Gelernt hab ich frs P seit Sonntag nichts mehr und muss damit irgendwie 5 Tage aufholen. Klar, alles kein Problem. Langsam glaub ich echt, ich sollte es lassen.

----------


## MissGarfield83

@abi : Bildschirmphoto mit der Druck - Taste

----------


## pottmed

> Ich werde noch wahnsinnig. Hab gestern bis 3.00 Uhr nachts meine BC-Quelle durchgearbeitet, hab aber jetzt gerade mal 3/4 davon durch, obwohl ich den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht habe. Ich mag nicht mehr. Das ist einfach so beschissen...und eigentlich sollte ich dem Typ heute noch meine Prsentation schicken. Von wegen. Hab noch nicht mal damit angefangen, weil ich ja erst die furchtbare Quelle durcharbeiten muss. Und dann hab ich noch festgestellt, dass ich aus diesem blden PDF-Dokument nicht mal die Bilder rauskopieren kann - wei da jemand einen Trick??? Ich knnte nur noch kotzen. 
> 
> EDIT (2 h spter): Vergiss es. Ich schaff das einfach nicht. Ich sitze jetzt seit gestern Abend + fast die ganze Nacht an dem Referat und komme nicht voran. Gelernt hab ich frs P seit Sonntag nichts mehr und muss damit irgendwie 5 Tage aufholen. Klar, alles kein Problem. Langsam glaub ich echt, ich sollte es lassen.



Mac oder Windows ? 

Bei Mac geht ausschneiden aus PDFs super mit Vorschau  :Top:

----------


## Muriel

Die Frage hier soll auf keinen Fall doof klingen oder Euch unterstellen, Ihr machtet Euch verrckt. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Fangen bei Euch alle jetzt schon an, fr das Physikum, das irgendwann in drei Monaten ist, zu lernen? Zu meiner Zeit (ok, ist schon ein bisschen her, Physikum Herbst 01) war das die absolute Ausnahme, dass mal jemand so frh was machte. Ich hatte zwischen letzter Klausur und dem schriftlichen Teil knappe vier Wochen Zeit, da habe ich angefangen fr das P zu lernen. Klar, man hat ja beim Lernen fr die anderen Klausuren immer schon mal in der SR rumgekreutzt, aber die eigentliche Vorbereitung hat sich auf 4-5 Wochen beschrnkt, und das war allgemein so blich. Ist das alles so viel anders/schwerer geworden? 
Wie auch immer, Ihr packt das schon!

----------


## abi07

@Muriel: Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, lernen bei uns schon alle, sogar die etwas...mhm, naja, Fauleren...aber bei uns ist auch das Mndliche schon im Februar, vielleicht liegt es ja daran. 

@pottmed: Windows. 

@Garfield: Ah, okay, hab's kapiert, vielen Dank!!!  :Top:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Nun lass Dich bitte nicht von einem Referat aus der Ruhe bringen. 
Klappt es jetzt mit der Bildschirmkopie? Und setze Dich bitte nicht wegen der "fehlenden" 5 Tage unter Druck, Muriel hat Recht, wir haben doch recht frh angefangen mit dem Lernen, gerade um ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch mal eine Woche Pause machen zu knnen.

Wann hltst Du das Referat? zum Daumen drcken :Top: 

@ Muriel: Bei uns sind die meisten auch schon dabei, sehr viele haben auch schon mit dem Kreuzen begonnen.

So, noch 1 Woche, dann sind Weihnachtsferien! Fahrt Ihr weg, habt Ihr Plne? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, danke, hab mich schon wieder beruhigt - war aber auch wirklich ein groer Mist...die Prsentation ist jetzt fertig, muss mir halt noch berlegen, was ich zu den einzelnen Folien dazusage. Das Referat ist am Montag Abend - aber es ist ja im Grunde nicht wirklich wichtig, deswegen ist jetzt das Schlimmste geschafft. 

Naja, ich finde das wegen der Woche schon bld, weil ich irgendwie ziemlich langsam lerne und eigentlich auch die ganze Zeit bis zum Mndlichen verplanen musste. Deswegen fehlt mir der Puffer - ich wei, dass das schlecht ist, aber es ging nicht anders...irgendwie muss ich das wieder reinholen...fragt sich nur, wie...

Ich wei noch nicht genau, wie meine Ferien aussehen werden. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Weihnachten zu Hause sein, aber vermutlich nicht die ganzen Ferien, weil mein Bruder mit der ganzen Familie zu Besuch kommt und dann das Lernen fr 2 Wochen komplett flach fllt ("*Abi*, gehst du mit uns Fuballspielen???"  :hmmm...: ) ...
Silvester wollten ein paar Freunde und ich bei einem anderen Freund in Dresden verbringen, weil der schon am 2.1. wieder Uni hat. 

Ich wnsche euch allen ein erholsames - oder wahlweise auch produktives - Wochenende!

----------


## tortet

Einen schnen Sonntagmorgen Euch allen!

@abi: dann drcke ich Dir morgen abend mal die Daumen. Welches Thema hast Du Dir denn ausgesucht?
Das mit dem langsam Lernen kann ich zwar nicht beurteilen, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass Du vermutlich effizienter bist, als Du Dich selbst einschtzt. Und so ein wenig Fussballspielen zwischendurch ntzt sicherlich auch der Lernmotivation.... :Grinnnss!:  Es ist schliesslich Weihnachten.

Heute: Psycho Teil II  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ausgesucht ist gut...es wurde nach Alphabet eingeteilt. Mein Thema ist "Telomere und zellulre Seneszenz". Aber leider reicht das, was so in den BC-Lehrbchern steht, natrlich nicht...es musste schon dieses englische Buch als Quelle sein... :Keks: 
Aber wenigstens hatte der Seminarleiter an meiner PPP nichts auszusetzen - das hat er mir gestern noch auf meine Mail geantwortet. 

Naja, mal schauen - ich wei noch nicht, wie das mit den Ferien wird. Kommt auch drauf an, wer sonst so in W sein wird - dort alleine ist es natrlich nicht so toll...

Ich hab jetzt meinen Lernplan berarbeitet. Ist zwar jetzt bis oben hin vollgestopft, aber dafr hab ich die Sachen noch einigermaen untergekriegt. Mal schauen, ob ich den so durchhalte... :Nixweiss: 

So, jetzt noch ein bisschen lernen, Mittagessen und dann geht's zurck in die (leider nicht von Schnee bedeckten) Weinberge...voll bld, hier ist alles wunderschn wei und ich muss weg... :grrrr....:

----------


## abi07

So, bin wieder in Wrzburg und nun auch endlich mit meinem Referat fertig. Wird schon...

Leider ist wohl beim Transport die Kante von meinem Laptop eingedrckt worden...ich kann mir eigentlich nicht richtig erklren, wie das passiert sein knnte. Zum Glck funktioniert noch alles, aber es sieht unschn aus und ich hab Angst, dass das Ding irgendwann schlapp macht... :peng:

----------


## tortet

Oha, das mit dem Laptop hrt sich ja nicht so gut an. Ich hoffe, es ist heute abend alles gut gelaufen? Lsst sich der Schleppi reparieren?

Bin heut mit Psychsoz fertig geworden. Zur Strafe hab ich jetzt Kopfweh... :dagegen:

----------


## CFT-20

haha. hab auch kopfweh. aber vom glhwein  :bhh: 
jedenfalls wars ein schner abend..

und heute:
anatomie und bissi bc neurotransmitter
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

Mhm, keine Ahnung, was mit dem Laptop wird...

Referat war okay. Wie immer irgendwelche bescheuerten Fragen von bescheuerte Leuten, die nicht mal der Dozent beantworten konnte. Nicht Neues also. 

War gestern schon wieder so spt - ich bin gespannt, ob ich es irgendwann mal wieder schaffe, vor 2.00 Uhr im Bett zu sein. Seit 1,5 Wochen jedenfalls nicht mehr... :schnarch...: 
Deswegen hab ich den Vormittag verschlafen. Soweit so gut. Also heit es mal wieder: Lernlan berholen...

----------


## tortet

*Grummel* grad Psycho gekreuzt.... die Fragen sind so ein Schw.....sinn!!!
(aufreg) :grrrr....: 

Verschwendet vorher bloss nicht Zeit auf Skripte oder das Kurzlehrbuch oder hnliches, bringt absolut nix.... hier hilft wohl nur kreuzen.  :Nixweiss:  Mir kommen die Antworten auf die Fragen teilweise sehr willkrlich vor und sie widersprechen irgendwie stndig der Logik....  :Meine Meinung: Gibt es hier jemanden, der mit Psych gut klargekommen ist und irgendwie Tipps hat???? :Nixweiss: 

Edit: @abi: Gratuliere zum durchgestandenen Referat. Das Thema klang seeeehr trocken... Mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, dass Du neben dem Lernplan das Schlafen vergisst.....

----------


## Tanita

> *Grummel* grad Psycho gekreuzt.... die Fragen sind so ein Schw.....sinn!!!
> (aufreg)
> 
> Verschwendet vorher bloss nicht Zeit auf Skripte oder das Kurzlehrbuch oder hnliches, bringt absolut nix.... hier hilft wohl nur kreuzen.  Mir kommen die Antworten auf die Fragen teilweise sehr willkrlich vor und sie widersprechen irgendwie stndig der Logik.... Gibt es hier jemanden, der mit Psych gut klargekommen ist und irgendwie Tipps hat????


Also ich find Psycho geil, das ist ungelogen eines der wenigen Vorklinikfcher, bei denen ich Spa dran hab es zu lernen.
Und ich fand eigentlich schon, dass es ganz sinnvoll ist, sich die Medilearnscripte zu Gemte zu fhren. Ich wei nicht, so ganz aus dem Bauch raus, kreuz ich bei Psycho meist zwischen 50 und 60%, nach den Skripten dann so 80%.
Ich hab hier noch n anderes Kurzlehrbuch rumliegen von Buser, aber das find ich ehrlich gesagt auch totaler Mist, zumindest fand ichs da drin einfach total langweilig.
Was ich auch ganz gern mach, ist ein bisschen in "Psychologie" von Zimbardo zu blttern (dickes lehrbuch), das liest sich einfach ganz nett.
AAAABER: Das mach ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur, weil ich da eh Spa dran hab.

Schtze das hat dir jetzt nicht so viel weitergeholfen  :was ist das...?:   :Blush:

----------


## Linn

@abi07: Mach' dir nichts draus. Ich muss meinen Lernplan auch stndig neu machen, weil es absolut nicht so luft, wie ich es gerne htte... :kotzen:

----------


## tortet

> Schtze das hat dir jetzt nicht so viel weitergeholfen


Whoops, sry, habe mich falsch ausgedrckt..... Ich finde Psycho - genau wie Du - spannend und habe aus eben dem Grunde auch das Kurzlehrbuch durchgeschmkert.

Meine (mittlerweile ein wenig abgeflaute) Frustration bezog sich auf die Art der Fragenstellung. Habe mit 03/96 begonnen und fand die Fragen stellenweise sehr uneindeutig gestellt und auch die Antworten eher verwirrend. Beim zweiten Durchgang (08/02) waren die Fragen dann schon klarer gestellt, Kreuzergebnis auch deutlich besser. Die ganze Sache kommt mir trotzdem manchmal wie ein Glcksspiel vor.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tanita

Ich schau mir das mal im Laufe des Nachmittags noch an. Fr heute war eh geplant: Psycho I lesen und dann noch kreuzen.

----------


## Tanita

Ok, ich hab jetzt auch mal 1996 gekreuzt und ich muss zugeben, da sind schon ein paar echt verwirrende drin.
Und was ich halt nervig finde, sind die extrem vielen wo's um mehrfachantworten geht also dieses "1 und 2", "3 und 5", "keines ist richtig", was es ja inzwischen nicht mehr gibt. Aber sonst geht's schon, denk ich.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ach, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen - ich hab, wie gesagt, den ganzen Vormittag geschlafen... :hmmm...: 
Heute Nachmittag war ich beim Einkaufen (Geschenke!) und vorhin dann noch beim Sport. Hrt sich nach einem wahnsinnig anstrengenden Lerntag an, oder???  :bhh: 

Ich hab mir Psycho noch nicht angeschaut. Werde ich aber irgendwann mal machen, wenn mir das andere Zeug zum Hals raushngt...

----------


## glasengel

Hallle  :Smilie: 

Also ich fand Psycho damals auch ganz schn. Endlich mal etwas ohne Formeln ;) Und das war auch das einzige Fach wo mir die Medilearnhefte auch wirklich etwas gebracht haben. Im Herbstphysikum kamen auch einige Altfragen in Psycho dran, da lohnt sich das gute Kreuzen wirklich! Wei allerdings nicht, ob es viel Sinn macht die uralten Mehrfachnennungsfragen, die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt, zu kreuzen.

Bin immer noch mit Physio dran und merke, dass ich den Kram von vor 2 Wochen schon nicht mehr so perfekt kann. Wenn ich bei einem Fach schon anfange zu vergessen, wie soll das erst mit den anderen beiden werden?? Sooo viel Zeit zum stndigen Wiederholen hat man ja dann doch nicht! *grummel*

@ tortet: Habe noch keine ultimative Lernmethode fr Anatomie, nur ganz viel Sorge^^ Erst kommt ja noch Biochemie laut Lernplan -> das Schlimmste bis zum Schluss ;) Ich denke, ich werde ein kostenpflichtiges Repi extra fr Anatomie machen (nicht von medilearn) und mir ganz oft Modelle ausleihen und so viel wie mglich mit Menschen mit Ahnung sprechen, vielleicht frbt das ab ;)

habt ihr euch eigentlich alle den lernplan von medilearn stricken lassen? wundere mich, dass einige bei Anatomie sind, wo medilearn klassischerweise physio -> biochemie-> anatomie reihenfolge einhlt. oder seid ihr extrem schnell? 

lg und eine gute nacht!

----------


## Tanita

Nee, der Medilearn-Lernplan ist glaub ich nix fr mich. Ich brauch ne Wiederholungsrunde, daher bringts mir nicht so viel, wenn ich alles nur einmal und dann halt richtig lang und breit mir angucke.

Ich hab mir die Zeit jetzt selber eingeteilt und meine Reihenfolge ist: (Physio) - Anatomie - Psycho - Biochemie - (Physio)

(kleine Fcher nur einmal in der Wiederholungsrunde)


Aber da ich mit Physio nicht durchkam, weil ich am Anfang viel schleifen lie, hng ich den Physiorest der mir noch fehlt dann noch an Biochemie dran

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, heute Biochemie was gemacht und meinen Votrag fr den SonoKurs fertig und auch schon einmal durch. Sono ist ja ganz nett und sooo schn klinisch, aber irgendwie hab ich momentan das Gefhl, dass andere Themen relevanter wren... fr das groe bse bse P... 
Morgen is ein langer Physio Tag. Dazwischen will ich etwas OE wiederholen und abends mit Histo mal anfangen... Mal sehen wie es morgen abend aussieht... :Grinnnss!: 
Nun geh ich ins Bett!
 :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## tortet

> Ok, ich hab jetzt auch mal 1996 gekreuzt und ich muss zugeben, da sind schon ein paar echt verwirrende drin.
> Und was ich halt nervig finde, sind die extrem vielen wo's um mehrfachantworten geht also dieses "1 und 2", "3 und 5", "keines ist richtig", was es ja inzwischen nicht mehr gibt. Aber sonst geht's schon, denk ich.


Dasselbe aus meiner Sicht mit 3/01..... Ich finde, dass man ber die Richtigkeit vieler Antworten diskutieren knnte. Und die Kommentare sind leider bei diesem Fach irgendwie knapp gehalten (mein subjektives Empfinden). Irgendjemand hat mal erzhlt, wenn Fragen nicht gewertet werden, sind es meistens die MedPsych-Fragen.... :Nixweiss: 

@abi: Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt... :hmmm...: 

@glasengel: Wieso vor 2 Wochen  :Grinnnss!: , habe schon wieder vergessen, was ich letzte Woche gelesen habe.  Hoffe auch, dass sich das noch gibt.

Wegen des Lernplanes: ich fand es sinnvoll, mit dem Fach zu beginnen, das am meisten Schwierigkeiten bereitet (also Anatomie), damit nicht spter die Zeit dafr fehlt. Danach die Fcher, die "am lngsten dauern", also BC und Physio.

----------


## abi07

Ich hab mit BC angefangen, weil das so das einzige Fach war, dass wir letztes Semester schon abgeschlossen hatten. Jetzt mach ich Anatomie (hab allerdings in BC Molekularbiologie und zwischendrin ein paar Sachen ausgelassen, die ich dann noch nachschieben muss) und zum Schluss dann Physio, weil wir da im Januar noch Klausur schreiben. Psycho dann irgendwann zwischendurch und die kleinen Fcher erst nach dem Mndlichen. 

Jetzt schneit es auch in Wrzburg endlich mal!  :Top:

----------


## Inchen

hallo oh je wenn ich das hier lese kommen die bsen erinnerungen ans physikum wieder hoch ich wnsche euch allen viel durchhaltevermgen und dass ihr fit bleibt...
kann euch nur raten sich nicht mit groen schinken zu verzetteln und lieber auf thieme kurzlehrbcher zurckzugreifen die wirklich dicke ausreichend sind ...hab damit nur gelernt in allen fchern (bc ana und physio)

----------


## tortet

Da ist doch tatschlich eine milimeterdnne weisse Decke draussen.... 
war grad mit den Katzen spazieren...  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Kreuzen nervt... sry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute hab ich zum 2. Mal etwas mitgenommen aus dem Physio Praktikum.. ein Wunder! Und das, obwohl ich gar nicht vorbereitet war...n  :hmmm...: 
Auerdem heute noch etwas Makro wiederholt und eben Histo angefangen... was so wenig ist, dass man es eigentlich gar  nicht erwhnen drfte..  :Woow: 

Morgen BC, Sono-Kurs und dann Physio...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten MOrgen zusammen,
so wenig los hier irgendwie... :Grinnnss!: 
Bin heute das erste Mal seit langem frher wach und werd mich gleich ransetzen.. Anatomie.. was sonst...  :Love: 
Einen guten Lerntag!

----------


## abi07

So, bei mir haben die Ferien angefangen...wozu hat man Fehltage... :hmmm...: 

Dienstag ging mit Geschenkekaufen und Sport, Mittwoch mit vorgezogener "Weihnachtsfeierei" und Donnerstag mit Heimfahrt und Auspacken drauf - heute geht's wieder mit Lernen los, nachdem ich jetzt schon lngere Zeit nichts getan habe. Mache Verdauungssystem (Makro) und drcke mich gerade davor mit einem meiner "Lieblingsthemen" anzufangen: Zhne... :Keks: 

Naja, auerdem ist nun endlich der 2. Teil der 5. Staffel von Grey's Anatomy auf DVD drauen... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> .... und drcke mich gerade davor mit einem meiner "Lieblingsthemen" anzufangen: Zhne...
> 
> Naja, auerdem ist nun endlich der 2. Teil der 5. Staffel von Grey's Anatomy auf DVD drauen...


gibts eigentlich nen Preis fr die beste Ausrede, nicht zu lernen?  :Grinnnss!:  
Und dann noch so ein wahnsinnstolles Thema: Zhne.  :Love:

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Ja, ja, klar, super Thema - fr dich sicher...ich werde mich jetzt mal draufstrzen...mit...hm..."Begeisterung" (v.a. fr die Zahnentwicklung)...

----------


## Muriel

Dasn einzig Gute an einem Histozahnprparat war, dass man es sofort erkannt hat  :Grinnnss!:  Aber alles Weitere... Himmel, hab ich das gehasst. Aber Zhne und das ganze Drum und Dran sind bei mir ja eh klassisch sehr negativ konditioniert  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen und einen schnen Ferienbeginn Euch allen! ::-dance: 

Hm, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, als nicht-Zahni auf Zhne geprft zu werden?

Werde mich fr die nchsten 2 Wochen ein wenig aus dem Lerngeschft zurckziehen. 

Euch allen schne Feiertage!

----------


## Tanita

> Hm, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, als nicht-Zahni auf Zhne geprft zu werden?


Also bei uns relativ hoch, mein ich. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in ner mndlichen Prfung je was zu nem Zahn gefragt worden zu sein (und schriftlich gabs da meist auch nur eine oder vielleicht 2 Fragen dazu glaub ich).
Hngt ja aber oft von den Prferenzen des Prfers ab. Ich glaub, wenn einer auf Entwicklungszeug steht, dann steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit.

----------


## melba_

Ich denke in Histo kann es schon passieren, dass man die Zahnentwicklung abbekommt, aber das ist in meinen Augen ein dankbares Prparat, eben weil man es sehr gut erkennt.

Ich werde auch ein Weihnachtspuschen einlegen und danach hoffentlich ein bisschen besser vorankommen als bisher. Euch allen eine schne (Vor)Weihnachtszeit!

----------


## abi07

Ich hab meine Weihnachtspause schon vorgezogen und seit 2 Wochen praktisch kaum was gelernt.

----------


## tortet

Sogar bei uns liegt Schnee  :bhh: 

Nachher gehts noch nett auf ein Konzert. 

@Tanita: Du hast recht, ich frchte, Zhne knnten bei uns auch drankommen. Embryologie wird bei uns recht gross geschrieben. Wie laufen diese mndlichen Prfungen eigentlich ab? Wird man zu viert an einem Prparat geprft, oder bekommt jeder ein eigenes? Wird man die ganze Zeit geprft oder gibt es auch Wartephasen?

----------


## glasengel

guten abend  :Smilie: 

ich denke mal, dass die mndlichen berall hnlich ablaufen mssen wg. fairness. bei mir lief es letztes mal so: man kommt in den histosaal, bekommt zwei histoprparate, stift, zettel und 20 min. danach gehts zu dritt in die prfung. erst wird jeder zu histo befragt, dann neuroanatomie, dann allgemeine anatomie. dann physiologie (2-3 themengebiete), 5 minuten pause und ne runde biochemie (2-3 themengebiete), danach alle raus... spter notenvergabe. fertig  :kotzen: 

bin immer noch erstaunlich gut im lernplan und damit fast durch mit physio... bleibe bis zum letzten tag (23.12) in der unistadt, die bib war heute schon seeehr leer (und kalt). 
und dann gibt's ein kleines lernpuschen mit tollen geschenken, wieder zurck an den ollen schreibtisch mit biochemie und dann ein super mega silvester im klner stadion (fanta 4!!) und schwupp wieder an den schreibtisch. jaja, so macht das doch schon fast spa ;)

liebe gre und eine gute nacht

----------


## Tanita

> Wie laufen diese mndlichen Prfungen eigentlich ab? Wird man zu viert an einem Prparat geprft, oder bekommt jeder ein eigenes? Wird man die ganze Zeit geprft oder gibt es auch Wartephasen?


Also ich kann nur fr Tbingen sprechen und meistens kann das halt auch von Prfer zu Prfer variieren (und es prft ja nichtmal jeder zwangsweise an nem Histoprparat).
Ich hatte jetzt jemanden mit Histo als Steckenpferd, jeder hat ein Prparat bekommen und halt an seinem Mikro angeschaut. Nach ner kurzen Bedenkzeit wurde der erste ans "Prfungsmikroskop" gebeten und musste halt erkennen, was es ist und die einzelnen Strukturen beschreiben.
So ging das bis jeder durch war, dann hat jeder noch ne Neuroaufgabe gekriegt und musst da halt was zu aufzeichnen/sagen.
An der Leiche selber warn wir gar nicht, aber das kann ja beim nchsten Mal auch ganz andersrum sein, dass Hauptteil an der Leiche ist und fast gar nix in Histo.
Und es gibt STNDIG Wartephasen.
Unsere Prfung ging 3,5-4 Stunden und ich hatte Pro Fach 3 Wartephasen, weil ja immer nur einer dran war. Also wurde ich effektiv davon wohl so ne dreiviertel Stunde, hchstens ne Stunde geprft.


Edit: Allg. Anatomie an der Leich kam doch mal kurz dran, aber nur bei einem anderen Prfling.

----------


## jay86

hi,wei nochmal zufllig jemand,wann anmeldefrist frs physikum im frhjahr ist? :Smilie:

----------


## Tanita

10. Januar glaub ich
Nachreichfrist fr Restscheine hab ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf.

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank fr Eure Berichte - das klingt alles sehr stressig...

Kann man sich die Fragen wie beim Testat vorstellen, oder sind die allgemeiner gehalten? Wie schafft Ihr es, Euch bei der Masse an Stoff die ganzen Details zu merken? :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Genau das ist das Problem... :Nixweiss: 

Bin gerade am berlegen, ob ich nicht doch noch mal zurck nach W fahre, in den letzten Hirnkurs vor Weihnachten gehe und dort noch mal richtig lerne. Hier funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Bld ist nur, dass ich meine ganzen Sachen jetzt schon in zwei Etappen hergeschleppt habe und keine Ahnung habe, wie ich das Zeug auf einmal wieder zurckbefrdern soll...
Naja, mal schauen.

----------


## glasengel

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Bin gerade erstaunt wie unterschiedlich die Prfungen doch ablaufen! Htte ich nicht gedacht. Wir werden nie im mndlichen Physikum an der Leiche befragt, sondern an Modellen. Das geht von Querschnitten durch Unterleiber bis zu Schnittbildern des Gehirns. 




> Kann man sich die Fragen wie beim Testat vorstellen, oder sind die allgemeiner gehalten? Wie schafft Ihr es, Euch bei der Masse an Stoff die ganzen Details zu merken?


Bei mir war es so, dass die Fragen sehr allgemein und oberflchlich anfingen z.b. "Erzhlen Sie mir etwas ber den weiblichen Unterleib" oder "Was sind Bestandteile von Zellmembranen?" und dann immer tiefer und detailierter werden "Wo ziehen die Bnder des Uterus hin?" oder "Zeichnen Sie ein Phospholipid! Wie heien die Enzyme die diese schneiden und wo setzen sie an? Wo finden wir sie im Krper (Signalkaskaden)?"

Ich habe jetzt das Buch "Fragen und Antworten Physiologie" und das bereitet einen sehr gut auf dieses Frageschema vor! Kann ich nur empfehlen, um das strukturierte Antworten zu ben. Ich wei nur nicht, ob es das auch fr Anatomie und Biochemie gibt (ich hoffe es mal).

Und ich wei auch nicht, wie ich mir diese ganze Stoffmenge merken soll, vor allem alle drei Fcher an einem Tag komplett parat zu haben, stelle ich mir uerst schwierig, ja unmglich vor! Ich hoffe, ich kann kleine geistige Schubladen mit Wissen fllen und diese dann in der Prfung ffnen, aber ich denke, die werden klemmen ;) 
Ein guter Medizinstudent muss nicht intelligent sein, sondern groe Erinnerungskapazitten mitbringen...

Nicht verzweifeln, weitermachen!

lg

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ist ja doch wieder was los hier...  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab gerade Halsorgane wiederholt, dabei gleich mal die Strukturformeln fr T3 und T4 angeschaut...
Frag mich auch, wie man sich das alles merken soll... Mach jetzt meinen Votrag fr Neuroana morgen (Insel u. Seitenventrikel-..) und dann ein Spaziergang im Schnee...
@abi-Bleibe ber Weihnachten nur 4 Tage zu Hause, da ich auch schon befrchte zu nichts zu kommen..  :hmmm...:  
Einen guten Tag noch!

----------


## tortet

@glasengel: Die Schublade klemmt bei mir garantiert auch.... oder ich bringe - wie sonst immer - wahrscheinlich alles durcheinander. Hoffe sehr auf gndige Prfer - aber erstmal das schriftliche schaffen. 

Ich vermisse seit 2 Tagen unser Katerchen, der hat es irgendwie nicht nach hause geschafft  :Nixweiss:  mache mir allmhlich Sorgen.  :Traurig:  Es gibt zwar genug Scheunen, wo er unterschlpfen kann, aber die habe ich alle schon abgesucht.... Drckt mir bitte die Daumen, dass der kleine Schlingel wieder auftaucht.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Oh nein, hoffentlich taucht er unbeschadet wieder auf... Ich drck dir die Daumen!

@Miss: Ja, bin jetzt wieder zurckgefahren (der Mnchen-Nrnberg-Express war mal wieder bis zum Platzen gefllt...) und geh morgen doch noch in den Hirnkurs. Dann kann ich meinen Fehltag im Januar nehmen...auerdem sind dann noch zweimal Fitnessstudio und hoffentlich auch ein bisschen Lernen drin...

So, jetzt erhole ich mich erstmal von den Strapazen der Reise (Anatomie-Atlanten + 1000 andere Bcher schleppen macht keinen Spa!) und versuch dann noch was in den Schdel zu kriegen...

----------


## glasengel

Oh ja, da drcke ich mal einen Daumen mit, dass der Kater seinen Heimweg bald findet! Vielleicht macht er sich ja auch ein paar romantische Wintertage im Schnee mit passender Katzendame? Unser Kater bleibt auch gerne lnger weg und da er auch von Nachbarn gefttert wird treibt der Hunger ihn nicht nach hause  :hmmm...: 

Habe gerade grob angefangen mich mit Basalganglien zu beschftigen und ich bin erschrocken darber, dass sich mein Lehrbuch, Wikipedia und meine eigenen Aufzeichnungen widersprechen!!  :Nixweiss:  
Kann mir bitte jemand aus diesem Chaos helfen und mir sagen, ob:

1. die dopaminergen Fasern aus der Substantia nigra pars compacta nun das Striatum hemmen oder frdern? Dopamin soll eigentlich frdern wirken, soll aber das Stratium hemmen, da es beim Untergang der dopaminergen Fasern zu einem Morbus Parkinson kommt (Striatum gewinnt mit seiner hemmenden Eigenschaft die Oberhand)

2. Ob man das Pallidum wirklich in einen erregenden (externa/lateral) und in einen hemmenden (interna/medial) Anteil unterteilen kann? Finde bei mir auch Skizzen mit GABAnergen Fasern aus dem lateralem Pallidum!

Chaos, Hilfe, vielen Dank!

----------


## Tanita

> Hallo 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt das Buch "Fragen und Antworten Physiologie" und das bereitet einen sehr gut auf dieses Frageschema vor! Kann ich nur empfehlen, um das strukturierte Antworten zu ben. Ich wei nur nicht, ob es das auch fr Anatomie und Biochemie gibt (ich hoffe es mal).



Ja gibts, aber in Anatomie fand ichs nicht gut, ehrlich gesagt. Bei Physio hatte ich das Gefhl, dass alle Themenbereich zum Groteil schon abgedeckt sind, zumindest grob. bei Anatomie jetzt gar nicht.
Und in Biochemie muss ich zugeben, hab ich nicht reingeschaut ;)

----------


## tortet

Unser "Katerchen" ist im zeitigen Adoleszenzalter einer beidseitigen, politisch korrekten Orchiektomie zugefhrt worden  :hmmm...: . Aber in der Nachbarschaft gibt es in der Tat zahlreiche Futterstellen, verhungern wird er daher sicher nicht. Es ist schon hufiger vorgekommen, dass er mal 2-3 Tage wegbleibt - noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf. :Blush: 

Ich versuchs mal:
1. Beides. Und zwar ber D2-Rezeptoren auf den indirekten Weg (hemmend) und ber D1-Rezeptoren auf den direkten (aktivierend). 

2. So sollte es sein. Die Fasern aus dem lateralen Pallidum hemmen (also GABAerg) den ncl. subthalamicus, der wiederum das med. Pallidum aktiviert.
Der indirekte Weg ber das lat. Pallidum ist motorisch hemmend.

Die Theorie ist (laut Benninghoff), dass der inhibitorische Weg bei M. Parkinson nicht mehr von der pars compacta gehemmt wird, whrend der direkte Weg nun nicht mehr aktiviert wird. Insgesamt resultiert eine hemmende Wirkung auf den Thalamus (Rigor). 

Was den Tremor angeht, so hat man uns die Theorie prsentiert, dass die "Rythmusgenerierung" der formatio reticularis gestrt sein soll. Was meint Ihr?

Edit: habe gerade im Lehrbuch gefunden, dass auch ein dorsales u. ventrales pallidum und eine pars subcommissuralis unterschieden werden..... hoffe, das ist nicht wirklich wichtig  (es steht in einem KURZlehrbuch?!?)

----------


## tortet

Der Kleine ist wieder da  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  *freu*

Ich danke Allen frs Daumendrcken!

----------


## glasengel

Ahh, da bin ich aber froh, dass das Daumendrcken etwas gebracht hat  :Smilie:  Es ist beim Frauchen auch eindeutig wrmer und gemtlich als drauen...

Vielen Dank fr die Erklrung Tortet! Jetzt blicke ich schon etwas mehr durch (mein Lerhbuch + Unterlagen haben mir die verschiedenen Dopamin - Rezeptoren unterschlagen *grummel), aber den indirekten Weg verstehe ich leider noch nicht so ganz:
Die D2 - Rezeptoren liegen im Striatum, d.h. bei Erregung des Neurons (Substantia nigra pas compacta) mte ja die Postsynapse (= Striatum) gehemmt werden. Das fhrt aber genau zum umgekehrten Weg: also weniger Hemmung der Pars externa und damit vermehrte Hemmung des Nucleus subthalamicus und damit am Ende doch bewegungsfrdernd. Sollte ja eigentlich bewegungshemmend wirken. Verstehe ich nicht!  :Nixweiss: 

Liebe Gre

----------


## tortet

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr erleichtert und natrlich hat er sich gleich eine Kuscheleinheit abgeholt.  :Love: 

Was den indirekten Weg angeht:
Das hast Du, denke ich, vllig richtig beschrieben. Also, wenn die pars compacta aktiv ist, kommt insgesamt eine motorisch frdernde Wirkung heraus. 

In meinem Buch kann der ncl. subthalmicus zustzlich direkt aus dem Kortex aktiviert werden, was vermutlich dann wieder ein Gegenmechanismus ist. :Nixweiss:  Ganz gut dargestellt sind (im kleinen Benninghoff) die verschiedenen pathologischen Einflsse auf die Verschaltungen (S. 482). :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Tortet: Hey, das ist und bleibt der kleine Waschke - alleine schon der Doppeldeutigkeit wegen... :hmmm...: 

Freut mich auch, dass der Kater wieder da ist! Jetzt musst du ihn ein bisschen verwhnen, damit er nicht gleich wieder abhaut... :hmmm...: 

Verdammt, von diesem ganzen Neurozeug hab ich noch null Ahnung, weil ich mich auf den Hirnkurs nie richtig vorbereite und es eine Prfung ja in Wrzburg dazu auch nicht gibt...

Naja, der Tag heute war lerntechnisch gesehen mal wieder fr die Katz' - hatte Hirnkurs, dann waren wir in der Stadt und Kaffeetrinken, haben Freunde zum Zug gebracht, den Nachmittag vergammelt und vorhin dann halt noch Fitnessstudio... ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, mein Lerntag war heute auch fr den Eimer. Willkommen im Club also!  :Top: 
Menno.. hoffe, dass ich morgen noch was gebacken bekomme, muss aber noch packen und etwas Ordnung schaffen hier,.. :dagegen:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Mhm, ja, ich wei noch nicht, aber vielleicht fahre ich erst am 24. brigens gibt es jetzt ein neues Dauerspezial von der Bahn fr 19 Euro, das zwar eine Kilometerbeschrnkung hat, aber fr uns gltig wre. Wenn man also mal keine Mitfahrer und keinen Bock auf Regionalzge hat und es schon drei Tage vorher wei, spart man sich nen Euro.

----------


## tortet

So, allmhlich keine Lust mehr aufs Schneeschieben  ::-oopss: , nur noch bis morgen  :Grinnnss!: .


Mir fllt es sehr schwer, die Lernpause konsequent einzuhalten. Aber mit ein bischen Erholung klappts dann vielleicht auch besser, die letzten 2 ,5 Monate durchzuhalten. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Habe im Augenblick das Gefhl, sowieso nichts mehr in den Schdel zu kriegen.....

Wnsche Euch schne Feiertage, liebe Leidensgenossen!

----------


## abi07

Wrde auch gerne eine Pause machen, aber dann schaffe ich es nicht alles bis zum Mndlichen...

@Miss: Habe eine Mitfahrerin fr den 24. - allerdings ber Nrnberg. Falls du trotzdem mitfahren magst, kannst ja Bescheid sagen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Danke frs Angebot. Werd aber morgen frh schon fahren. Macht auch nichts, da meine Oma die Fahrkarte zahlt  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab heute und gestern nichts gelernt, auer gestern kurz die Coronararterien wiederholt und heute Vorlesung gehrt... ::-oopss: 
Wenn das so weiter geht schaff ich es nie... :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Alles klar, dann gute Heimfahrt!

----------


## abi07

Frohe Weihnachten @all!!!

----------


## glasengel

Yipii, bin seid gestern abend wieder bei meinen Liebsten und habe brav 5 Bcher mitgeschleppt. Am 27. geht' weiter mit dem Lernen, aber fr die nchsten Tage wnsche ich euch viel Erholung, besinnliche Stunden und leckere Vllerei  :Smilie: 
Frohe Weihnachten und bis bald  ::-winky:

----------


## tortet

Frohe Weihnachten Allen!

Ich wnsche Euch und Euren Lieben erholsame Feiertage!
Erholt Euch gut und geniesst die Weihnachtszeit! ::-angel:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Allen Frhlingsphysikumsopfern ein schnes Fest und viel Erholung.......
gut erholen und dann demnchst ordentlich das P rocken.

----------


## Nilani

So, Weihnachten ist vorbei, aber ich wnsch schonmal nen guten Rutsch, da ich auch gerade zu Hause bin. Ruht nochmal ein paar Tage aus, damit ihr dann im Januar richtig durchstarten knnt. 

Und nochmal zur Beruhigung: das Physikum kann man schaffen. In der Prfungssituation fallen einem Sachen ein, die schon lngst als vergraben und vergessen galten und es erstaunt immer wieder. Die Prfung selbst ist tatschlich sehr unterschiedlich, bei uns geht sie ber 2 Tage. Am 1. Tag 2 Histoprparate zeichnen und beschriften (und natrlich erkennen) und dazu ein Embryologie-Bild beschriften plus paar Fragen beantworten.
Am 2. Tag wird bei uns abwechselnd gefragt: der 1. z.B. Phyio, der n. BC, der 3. Ana, der 4. wieder von vorn Physio, dann der 1. mit BC, 2. mit Ana usw. Damit hatte man zwischendurch etwas Zeit zum abschalten, wobei mein BC-Prfer auch gern mal jmd. anderen fragte, was er/sie denn zu der Frage meint. 

Sie fangen immer mit allgemeiner Einstiegsfrage an (bei mir: Rezeptoren am peripheren NS in Physio, Glykogen in BC und Lunge in Ana). Dann bekommt man Gelegenheit, selbst was darber zu erzhlen, allgemein anfangen, dann in die Tiefe gehen. Dann stellen sie evtl. noch paar Fragen. Bei uns steht auch von Anfang an fest, dass man pro Fach 2-3 Themen bekommt. Man hat also max. 5-7 min  Zeit pro Thema und das ist wirklich nicht viel. Sooooo sehr ins Detail knnen sie da gar nicht fragen. Solides Grundwissen (KLB) reicht in den meisten Fllen zum bestehen, wichtig sind wirklich die Grundlagen, Detailwissen entscheidet dann ber die Note.  

Und selbst die als richtig bse schlimme Prfer knnen sich als nett herausstellen. Ich wurde so gewarnt, vor meiner Prferkombi, sogar empfohlen, mich krankschreiben zu lassen (alle 3 Institutschefs, davon 1 ziemlich unangenehmer BC-Prfer, der im Jahr davor verklagt wurde und fr die hchste Aussieb-Quote in unserer Uni sorgt) und es war trotzdem ne recht angenehme Prfungsatmospre und machbar (sogar mit 1, allerdings nicht ich  ::-oopss: ). Die Prfer sind tatschlich daran interessiert, einen bestehen zu lassen (und glaubt mir, ich wr in BC wohl durchgefallen, wenns ein normales Testat gewesen wr), sie helfen und geben Tipps, wenn einem nix einfllt und tun so ziemlich alles, um einen auf ne 4 zu bringen. Auch "nichts" zu sagen, ist nicht soooo schlimm, wie immer alle tun (ok, das Problem hatte ich nicht, aber ich kenn welche, die das hatten und trotzdem mit ner 3 raus sind). 

also nochmal tiiiiieeeef durchatmen, entspannen und dann auf zum Endspurt. In nem halben Jahr knnt ihr den Sommer genieen und der nchsten Generation Mut machen  :Top:

----------


## tortet

Wir geben  niemals-nie die Hoffnung auf!  :Grinnnss!: 

Vielen Dank fr die Aufmunterung und Deinen P-Bericht, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar, dass es ein Leben nach dem grossen P geben wird *hoff*.

Irgendwie kommts wieder anders, als man so plant... zur Abwechslung hat mal mein Freund dieses Jahr den Norovirus erwischt (oder irgendso ein Biest) und Weihnachten fiel deshalb groesstenteils flach. Holen wir jetzt diese Woche nach, aber an die freien Tage kann man sich ganz schn gewhnen, ich hab irgendwie keine Lust zu Lernen  :dumdiddeldum...: .

Auch Dir wnsche ich einen guten Rutsch und noch eine erholsame Ferienwoche. Allen anderen natrlich auch! :Friedenstaube:

----------


## abi07

Mhm, ja sich freinehmen ist gut...habe heute in nur einem Tag "The Surgeon" von Tess Gerritsen gelesen. Ist immer wieder total spannend, obwohl ich es schon so oft gelesen habe... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

@ Nilani
danke fr den Bericht! Das baut wirklich auf und lsst das P ein bisschen weniger bse erscheinen  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, bin auch wieder im Lande.. oder solltre ich sagen am Schreibtisch...  :bhh: 
Hab nicht viel geschafft seit Weihnachten aber immerhin ein paar unangenehme Wiederholungen, wie Embryo geschafft.... ab morgen geht es wieder richtig los..  ::-stud: 
Einen schnen Abend!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Welcome back!  :hmmm...: 
Von Embryo wei ich bisher nur, dass es existiert... :Nixweiss: 

Zweiter Tag nach Weihnachten gestern und zweites Tess Gerritsen gelesen - diesmal "Der Meister", also den Nachfolgeband. Komisch, bei sowas schaffe ich es problemlos, 400 Seiten am Tag zu lesen, bei den Lehrbchern sind 20 schon eine Hrte...

Heute will ich die mnnlichen Geschlechtsorgane lernen. Morgen dann die weiblichen...
Nur der blde Anfang vom Kapitel im kleinen Drencki nervt mich extrem - Beckenboden, Beckenrume und so ein Dreck... :kotzen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ui, dann bist du ja schon weit. Hab aber Beckenboden und Dammrume auch schon.. nur Bauchorgane nicht..  :Woow: 
Bei mir steht heute Physio und BC auf dem Plan...

----------


## abi07

Das mit "schon weit" ist relativ. Ich hab noch null Physio, Psycho, Embryo, allg. Histo/Ana, Molekularbio und kleine Fcher gemacht...und auch im kleinen Buch zwischendrin was ausgelassen...willst du dir das mit "schon weit" nochmal berlegen???  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tanita

> Komisch, bei sowas schaffe ich es problemlos, 400 Seiten am Tag zu lesen, bei den Lehrbchern sind 20 schon eine Hrte...


LOL
Genau das denk ich mir jedes Mal auch, wenn ich in 2 Stunden 100 oder mehr Seiten von irgendnem Thriller gelesen hab und ich dann den halben Tag fr lppische 30 Seiten Biochemie oder Anatomie brauche.

----------


## abi07

Oh ja...hab jetzt mit dem 3. Band der Rizzoli-Reihe angefangen ("Todsnde"). Kennt die Bcher sonst noch jemand? Ich finde sie sehr, sehr gut - und auch nach fnfmal lesen noch immer sehr spannend. 

So, gestern hab ich irgendwie nicht viel geschafft - nur Becken-Topographie (das grte Kotzthema berhaupt!) und Makro der mnnlichen Geschlechtsorgane. Heute will ich die Mikro dazu machen und auerdem weibliche Geschlechtsorgane (Makro + Mikro). Ganz schn viel. Naja, mal schauen, ob das klappt...

----------


## tortet

Hm... muss ich mal ausprobieren...

Fr mich heissts grad seichte Literatur - die Twilight Bnde im englischen Original.... kriege sogar ich mit meinem Minimalvokabular auf die Reihe  :Top: 

Ihr seid ja fleissig! Da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Becken ist bse!  :dagegen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich mag Becken..  :Love:  .. genauso wie Foramina ischiadica und sowas.. Aber dafr mag ich Organe nicht so gern...  :bhh: 
Hab heute noch nichts gemacht und schon ein schlechtes Gewissen.. arghh

----------


## abi07

Gestern war halt offensichtlich kein Lerntag - hab den ganzen Tag kein Buch aufgeschlagen. Der Vormittag ging mit Lesen und Gammeln drauf, der Nachmittag und Abend mit Telefonieren. Ist halt einfach bld, wenn man nicht mehr jeden Tag 3 Stunden mit der besten Freundin quatschen kann - da sammelt sich immer so viel an... ::-oopss: 

Jetzt mach ich erstmal Mittagspause (war grad in der Stadt und hab mir "Body Double gekauft - wie immer von Tess Gerritsen  :Grinnnss!:  ) und dann gehts an die wieblichen Geschlechtsorgane.

----------


## tortet

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Ich starte gleich mal die Kochorgie... heute gibts mexikanisch   :Party: 


 ::-dance: Feiert schn! ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, gestern hab ich kaum was gebacken bekommen und nachdem ich heute erstmal in der Notaufnahme war mit Verdacht auf Beinvenenthrombose (der sich zum Glck nicht besttigt hat...)mach ich jetzt mal ein wenig allgemeine Zellphysio fertig und dann BC Proteine... Peptidbindung und sowas...
Euch allen auch von mir einen guten Rutsch in 2010! Wir rocken das Jahr! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Tanita

> Oh ja...hab jetzt mit dem 3. Band der Rizzoli-Reihe angefangen ("Todsnde"). Kennt die Bcher sonst noch jemand? Ich finde sie sehr, sehr gut - und auch nach fnfmal lesen noch immer sehr spannend.


Ja, kenn ich. Also nicht alle, aber ein paar hab ich davon gelesen.
Ich fands auch spannend. Nur nach einer Weile hab ich dann irgendwas anderes angefangen und dann hab ich irgendwie damit aufgehrt. Jetzt nicht, weil ichs langweilig fand, aber irgendwie hab ichs dann vergessen, dass es die auch noch gibt^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Maaaaannnooo...  :Hh?: ... ich brauche sooo lang manchmal fr Mini-Themen...  :Keks:  Keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll..
Wie oft wiederholt ihr denn das schon Gelernte? Hab das Gefhl ich vergesse dauernd alles wieder... :was ist das...?:

----------


## tortet

> Wie oft wiederholt ihr denn das schon Gelernte? Hab das Gefhl ich vergesse dauernd alles wieder...


So oft, dass es schon peinlich ist.... :Blush:  Starte bermorgen wieder mit dem Lernen - Lust hab ich berhaupt keine - und werde vermutlich von vorn anfangen.  :dagegen:  

Hoffe, Ihr konntet Euch ein wenig erholen (trotz Notaufnahme ect.).
Wenn ich doch nicht so mde wre.... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## glasengel

Frohes Neues auch von mir!!

Wiederholen?? Ich bin froh, wenn ich meinen Lernplan wieder einholen kann... Ich hatte ja befrchtet, dass ich zu hause bei meinen Lieben nicht zum Lernen komme und genau das ist auch eingetreten... Bin erst wieder ab Dienstag wieder in der Unistadt (frher geht wegen Arztterminen nicht) sprich dann geht das Lernen erst wieder richtig los. Verdammt!  :Oh nee...:  habe ein bichen Angst, dass ich es nicht mehr packen werde, vor allem, da ich Physio "fertig" habe und es immer noch nicht kann, mein Gehirn ist ein Sieb!

So, gehe jetzt besser zu Bett als euch zuzuheulen. Ihr wit bestimmt genau wie sich das anfhlt...

Gute Nacht  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Es ist doch noch genug Zeit, mach Dich nicht verrckt!  :Keks: 

Mal sehen, ob ich morgen zur Uni fahre... ist mir eigentlich zu viel Schnee auf der Strasse - ist man hier oben im Flachland ja garnicht gewohnt.... ::-oopss:  Manchmal hat pendeln auch Nachteile.

----------


## abi07

Erstmal ein gutes neues Jahr euch allen! Und v.a. ein erfolgreiches!!!

@tortet: Habt ihr morgen schon wieder Uni? 
Bei uns geht's zum Glck erst am 7. offiziell wieder los und da ich nur montags und mittwochs Uni habe, geht's fr mich erst am 11. wieder los. Deswegen fahr ich jetzt doch noch mal nach Hause - erstens um Freunde zu treffen, die ich dann lang nicht mehr sehen kann und zweitens wegen eines Arzttermins...hatte bei der betriebsrztlichen Untersuchung im Oktober alle Anzeichen fr eine Eisenmangelanmie und sollte das mit dem Hausarzt abklren. Tja, hab ich bisher nicht gemacht... :Blush: ...und nachdem ich die letzten Tage grtenteils im Bett verbracht habe und kaum aus dem Schlaf hochgekommen bin, werde ich halt jetzt doch mal hingehen. Gestern im Fitnessstudio musste ich mein Training abbrechen, weil ich bei einer normalen, einfachen bung kaum noch Luft bekommen hab und mich dann erstmal hinlegen musste... ::-oopss: 

Mit Lernen sieht es deswegen auch nicht gut aus - kein Wunder, wenn man immer den ganzen Tag verschlft! Und das, obwohl ich eigentlich nie viel Schlaf gebraucht habe...aber wahrscheinlich bin ich selber schuld, weil ich in Wrzburg kaum Fleisch esse und auch sonst wahrscheinlich zu wenig Eisen zu mir nehme...

@Miss: Na, dann hoffe ich, dass es dir wieder gut geht - scheint ja grad an Wrzburg zu liegen, oder?  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@abi: ab mit Dir zum Arzt  :Grinnnss!: . Und dann flugs ein wenig Fe-II-Succinat geschluckt. :Top: 

Stimmt ja, in Bayern hats ja noch diese Zusatzfeiertage - in NRW gehts meist am 3. oder 4. wieder los. Niedersachsen ist noch schlechter dran, die haben noch 2 Feiertage weniger im Jahr.... (dumm, dass ich in Niedersachsen arbeite :peng: ).

Morgen und bermorgen findet ein Psycho-Repetitorium statt. Wollte ich mir auf jeden Fall antun, da gibts feine Tipps frs bse P.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, ja, ich geh ja morgen... :Blush: 
Stimmt, in Bayern hat man halt die meisten Feiertage...in Augsburg ist es sogar noch einer mehr...

Ich tu mal wieder zu wenig heute. Spiel die ganze Zeit mit meinem neuen alten iPod rum...

----------


## SteffiChap

> Ich tu mal wieder zu wenig heute. Spiel die ganze Zeit mit meinem neuen alten iPod rum...


Mit was man sich alles so beschftigen kann, wenn man nicht lernen mag...  :bhh:   :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@Steffi: Stimmt, ja...aber mit den Dingern kann man auch echt viel Zeit verbringen - es gibt so viele verschiedene Mglichkeiten, meine Lieder in den unterschiedlichsten Listen anzuordnen... ::-oopss: 

So, ich fahr jetzt gleich nach Hause...

----------


## tortet

@Steffi: Stimmt, zum Beispiel damit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qHVVbYG8Y :Love:

----------


## Tanita

Den Kanal hab ich abonniert XD
Ich liebe Simon's Cat

----------


## SteffiChap

Ohh ja, Simons cat ist suuuper  :Grinnnss!:   :Love:

----------


## abi07

Ja, Youtube bietet eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Ablenkungsmglichkeiten...

Hab den ersten Tag von 03/06 gekreuzt. Naja, Biochemie kannte ich die meisten Fragen schon, aber dafr hab ich die anderen Fcher des 1. Tages (Chemie, Physik, Physio) noch gar nicht gelernt. Nur auf diesen Tag bezogen htte ich trotzdem bestanden. Zwar sehr knapp, aber immerhin. Das beruhigt mich schonmal irgendwie. 

So, Arzttermin um 11.40 Uhr. Mal sehen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wie Recht ihr habt mitr Youtube... ich liiiieebe die Pumuckl-Folgen... :Love: 

@abi- wie krass, dass du schon kreuzt. Ohne Lernen wrde ich wohl jetzt haushoch durchfallen, deswegen tu ichs mir gaar nicht erst an...  :Aufgepasst!: 
Gestern hatte ich nen langen Lerntag und war danach total gefrustet und hatte das Gefhl gar nichts zu knnen. Kennt ihr das?
Nun ist es wieder besser. Bin heut frh aufgestanden, allerdings werd ich heute einen Saunatag machen und nicht allzuviel lernen...  :peng: 
Einen erfolgreichen Tag allen!

----------


## tortet

@miss: *neidisch bin* Der perfekte Tag: erst fein zum Sport, dann ne Runde schwimmen, anschliessend Sauna..... Erhol Dich gut! 

Simon`s Cat ist irgendwie eine Essenz aus unseren dreien  :Grinnnss!: . Unsere hngt auch immer mit allen vieren draussen am Fenster, wenn sie rein will (klettert das Fliegengitter hoch ::-oopss: )."Spider-cat" eben :Grinnnss!: 

So, spt aufgestanden und gleich gehts zur Uni. Mal sehen, ob ich vorher noch was schaffe

----------


## Tanita

Ich war heute im Thermalbad und eigentlich bin ich viel zu entspannt zum Lernen, aber ich muss mal langsam mit Biochemie weiterkommen.

@Miss
Ich kreuz auch immer mal wieder. Also eigentlich jeden Tag irgendwas und lern halt parallel dazu...ok, andersrum htte es eigentlich mehr Sinn. ABer es ist meist so, dass ich irgendwann mit dem richtigen Lernen ein bisschen zurckfalle und dann der Kreuzanteil grer wird^^

Oh und zum Thema Ablenkung *gg*
Ich guck zur Zeit immer "The angry videogame Nerd". Das ist so'n Typ, der lauter Videospiele durchspielt, von Atari ber NES bis SuperNintendo und dann drber ablstert ...ich glaub, wenn ich nicht lernen msste/wrde, dann htt ich sowas nie angeklickt, aber inzwischen find ichs ganz witzig

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, genau das dachte ich auch und wollte deswegen mal ausprobieren, wie weit ich ohne Lernen komme...und siehe da: eine riesen Beruhigung. Leider hat mich das nicht davor bewahrt, gestern nen Anfall von "ich melde mich wieder ab" zu kriegen (aber nicht nur so dahingesagt, sondern ich hab mich gleich mal schlau gemacht, wie das so abluft). Hatte kaum was geschafft und bin meinem Lernplan Tag hinterher. Und weiter nach hinten schieben geht nicht mehr, weil da dann leider schon Mndliches ist - vor dem ich eine riesen Angst habe. Schriftliches, okay, da wird man schon irgendwie durchkommen, aber das Mndliche...oh Gott. 
War vorhin beim Blutabnehmen und hab jetzt ausfhrlich gefrhstckt...heute wird hoffentlich ein besserer Tag.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich hab auch schon bers Abmelden nachgedacht. Wei nicht wie ich es schaffen soll. Hab nicht mal Ahnung wie ich Physio bestehen soll.. hab da noch nichts fr die Klausur gelernt... :Nixweiss: 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## hennessy

> @abi- ja, ich hab auch schon bers Abmelden nachgedacht. Wei nicht wie ich es schaffen soll. Hab nicht mal Ahnung wie ich Physio bestehen soll.. hab da noch nichts fr die Klausur gelernt...


Moooooment mal! Erst die Klausur abwarten. Und dann entscheiden. Meistens lufts besser als erwartet.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Was meint ihr wohl wieviele ernsthaft darber nachdenken sich abzumelden und es dann doch nicht machen und bestehen........

----------


## melba_

Oh Mann, bei mir geht es auch immer noch im Schneckentempo voran, wiederholt habe ich bisher gar nichts und ich kreuze zwar ganz gut, aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn ich das Thema ein paar Stunden vorher erst gelesen habe  :Oh nee...: 

Aber Abmelden kommt gar nicht in Frage, das Schriftliche schafft man schon irgendwie denke ich und frs Mndliche hoffe ich einfach mal auf humane Prfer, die jedes Jahr die gleichen Fragen stellen, haha.

----------


## tortet

Abmelden? Seid Ihr vom wilden Watz gebissen?!? :hmmm...:  :dagegen: Und dann noch ein halbes Jahr auf die Klinik warten? *kopfschttel*

Das Schriftliche wird schon klappen (*die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*), und wenn man durchs Mndliche fllt, macht man es halt nochmal. Sehe bei mir frs Mndliche auch schwarz, aber was solls, ein Versuch schadet doch nicht. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:Blush:  ok, ok ihr hab ja Recht. So ein Feigling bin ich nicht... aber ich bin eben schon sehr verunsichert...
Hab eben vegetatives Nervensystem gelernt.. was ganz gut ging.. Jetzt Physio. ::-stud:

----------


## syrger001

Hallo Leute,
wollte euch fragen, ob man noch wenn man ab heute anfngt zu lernen, dass man doch bestehen knnte.
mein Vorwissen in Anatomie, Psychologie ist sehr gut. in anderen nicht so gut, Physio sehr schlecht. Alle Scheine vorhanden.

Was empfehlt ihr? soll ich doch versuchen oder lieber auf Sommer verschieben?

danke im voraus und euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr!!!

----------


## melba_

Ich wrde es auf jeden Fall versuchen!

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, denke ich auch - das Schriftliche klappt irgendwie. Und die meisten Leute sind am Ende doch im Mndlichen besser als im Schriftlichen - dann hoffen wir einfach mal, dass wir in dieser Hinsicht "normal" sind. 

@Miss: Hab auch noch nichts fr Physio gemacht, aber ich denke, eine Woche reicht locker. Sind ja im Prinzip nur 4-5 Themen im Huppelsberg. Das klappt schon - und es wird eh runterkorrigiert.

----------


## tortet

> Hallo Leute,
> Was empfehlt ihr? soll ich doch versuchen oder lieber auf Sommer verschieben?


Was hast Du davon, wenn Du auf Sommer verschiebst, zumal Du ja alle Scheine vorliegen hast?

Du hast jetzt noch 10 Wochen zum Lernen, das sollte doch reichen, gerade wenn Anatomie bei Dir bereits sitzt.

Also schnell anmelden! :Top:

----------


## syrger001

> Was hast Du davon, wenn Du auf Sommer verschiebst, zumal Du ja alle Scheine vorliegen hast?
> 
> Du hast jetzt noch 10 Wochen zum Lernen, das sollte doch reichen, gerade wenn Anatomie bei Dir bereits sitzt.
> 
> Also schnell anmelden!


Vieeeeeeeeeelen Dank fr deine Antwort, ja ich werde es versuchen, 
Wenn ich bestehen wrde, dann habe ich es dir zu verdanken  ::-angel:

----------


## tortet

Wieso wrde?  ::-angel: Das wirst Du schon hinkriegen!  :Top:  

Welches LPA ist fr Euch zustndig? Ich denke, dass es Sinn macht, die Unterlagen so kurzfristig persnlich einzureichen.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey-.. bis eben gelernt... sophagus-Engstellen und US....usw... nochmal Herzprojektion wiederholt und ein paar Kopfgefe und heut nachmittag VNS fertig und Paraganglien....und Kopfganglien.. Uaaa... mir raucht der Kopf...
Nun leg ich mich hin... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## tortet

Hnge gerade durch und kann mich zu nix motivieren.... :grrrr....: 
Wie soll man sich das bloss alles merken??? Komme mir so dumm vor...

----------


## Nilani

> Hallo Leute,
> wollte euch fragen, ob man noch wenn man ab heute anfngt zu lernen, dass man doch bestehen knnte.
> mein Vorwissen in Anatomie, Psychologie ist sehr gut. in anderen nicht so gut, Physio sehr schlecht. Alle Scheine vorhanden.
> 
> Was empfehlt ihr? soll ich doch versuchen oder lieber auf Sommer verschieben?
> 
> danke im voraus und euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr!!!


Hallo???? Natrlich hinsetzen, lernen und antreten. Auf keinen Fall verschieben. Und wehe von euch anderen kommt noch jemand auf diesen bsen Gedanken bzw. gibt ihm mehr als 20 sec Zeit, sich auszubreiten  :Hh?:  :bhh: 

Du hast noch mehr als genug Zeit. Versuch immer, parallel mit zu kreuzen. Wir haben damals bis Anfang Juli noch Klausuren geschrieben und hatten 6 Wochen Zeit, manche noch weniger. Es ist durchaus machbar und ich wrde es auf keinen Fall nach hinten verschieben. Da machst du auch blo nicht viel und fngst dann 3 Monate vor Prfungstermin wieder mit der gleichen Situation an.

Tortet: ich hatte auch Panik vor der mndlichen .... war der totale Horror, vor allem, nachdem ich dann meine  Prfer gelesen hab, aber wenn man erstmal dort ist, gehts pltzlich und hinterher fragt man sich (meistens zumindest), warum man sich so sehr damit gestresst hat. Aber dafr ist es halt ein Staatsexamen ... ihr packt das schon  :Top: 
Dass Motivation auf der Strecke bleibt, ist normal und das Gefhl, nichts zu wissen, sowieso ... das wird auch eher schlimmer, als besser bis zum Tag X. Aber was auch schlimmer wird, ist der Druck ... je nher der Termin rckt, umso mehr klebt man doch an den Bchern ;) 

Abi: Hoffe, du kriegst bald deine Eisentbl. Dann wirds auch mit der Konzentration wieder bichen besser  :Keks: 

Achja .... ich wnsch euch allen ein gesundes und vor allem erfolgreiches Jahr 2010

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Puuuu. schon wieder erst so spt fertig... Das Studium macht mich alle... hab so viel kreuz und quer gelernt heut, dass ich vllig im Eimer bin nun.. :Keks: 
Morgen gehts wieder los mit Prppen....juchee...eigentlich bruchte ich die Zeit fr was anderes...

----------


## tortet

> Tortet: ich hatte auch Panik vor der mndlichen .... war der totale Horror, vor allem, nachdem ich dann meine  Prfer gelesen hab, aber wenn man erstmal dort ist, gehts pltzlich und hinterher fragt man sich (meistens zumindest), warum man sich so sehr damit gestresst hat. Aber dafr ist es halt ein Staatsexamen ... ihr packt das schon 
> Dass Motivation auf der Strecke bleibt, ist normal und das Gefhl, nichts zu wissen, sowieso ... das wird auch eher schlimmer, als besser bis zum Tag X. Aber was auch schlimmer wird, ist der Druck ... je nher der Termin rckt, umso mehr klebt man doch an den Bchern ;)


Vielen Dank fr den Zuspruch... bin im Augenblick nicht gerade gut drauf, weil ich feststelle, was ich schon wieder alles vergessen habe und mag mich im Augenblick nicht mal mit meinen Lieblingsfchern beschftigen.

Es ist einfach deprimierend, wie wenig so von einem Thema hngenbleibt :Hh?:  . Und beim Kreuzen stelle ich fest, dass ich wider besseren Wissens stndig Flchtigkeitsfehler mache, was mich rund 20% der Punkte kostet.
Keine Ahnung, wie das weitergehen soll....

----------


## melba_

> [...] bin im Augenblick nicht gerade gut drauf, weil ich feststelle, was ich schon wieder alles vergessen habe [...]
> 
> Es ist einfach deprimierend, wie wenig so von einem Thema hngenbleibt . Und beim Kreuzen stelle ich fest, dass ich wider besseren Wissens stndig Flchtigkeitsfehler mache [...]


geht mir echt GENAU so. eigentlich msste man alles regelmig wiederholen, das berfordert mich und meinen zeitplan vllig. es fllt mir im moment sehr schwer, optimistisch zu bleiben. vor allem, wenn ich an die mndliche prfung denke, da ich leider zu allem berfluss auch noch dazu neige, mich in mndlichen prfungen schlechter als ntig zu verkaufen. grrrr.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hach Leute, es ist soooo extrem beruhigend, dass es irgendwie allen so geht. Man hat immer das Gefhl man is der einzige Depp, der sich nichts merken kann... aber offenbar hat das alles nichts mit uns, sondern mit dieser kaum zu bewltigenden Menge an Stoff zu tun...
Ich schlafe schon ganz unruhig, da ich immer irgendwelche Arterien, Muskeln, Eryparameter o. im Kopf habe... arghhh :dagegen: 
Aber wir schaffen das schon! Auch wenn ich selbst nicht wei wie... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Gerade die Oberkrise krieg.... ich dachte ich htte BC einigermassen verstanden, Kreuzergebnisse sind zum T...! :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## Elena*

Kopf hoch! Welches Thema hast du denn gekreuzt?
Ich habe bis vorhin Physio gekreuzt, war gar nicht schlecht dafr das ich das Thema hasse und kaum verstehe..  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt reichts aber fr heute, die Kreuzerei macht mich immer so mde wei auch nicht..

----------


## tortet

3/96 und 8/99, so fr den Anfang (nur Biochemie). Der Fehler ist wahrscheinlich, dass ich hier die ML-Skripte nicht durchgearbeitet habe, sondern nur nach dem Kurzlehrbuch gegangen bin. 

 :Nixweiss:  Offenbar habe ich mir die falschen Themen angeschaut  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Danke, ich hoffe es auch - vor allem auch, dass ich nicht mehr den ganzen Tag gegen das Einschlafen ankmpfen muss...

Ich hab die letzten Tage nicht viel gemacht. Aber jetzt muss ich wieder durchstarten, sonst wird es knapp...

Ich bin grad total durch den Wind...habe heute Nacht getrumt, dass jemand mir sehr Wichtiges Krebs hat. Hab denjenigen seit Sommer nicht gesehen und bin deswegen sofort nach dem Aufstehen an den Computer, um eine Mail zu schreiben (nicht, weil ich meinem Traum vetraut habe, sondern weil ich mich einfach mal wieder melden wollte). Aber als in mein Postfach geffnet habe, war bereits eine Mail von der Person da und ich dachte: "Ah, Gedankenbertragung!"
Aber jetzt bin ich geschockt - in der Mail stand, dass derjenige Schilddrsenkrebs hat. Das hrt sich jetzt total verrckt an, aber ich hatte davon wirklich keine Ahnung...
Zum Glck scheint es keine Metastasen zu geben und es wurde in zwei OP's alles erfolgreich entfernt. Trotzdem bin ich vollkommen fertig...

----------


## tortet

Das ist schon unheimlich, da soll noch jemand behaupten, Gedankenbertragung sei Humbug.

Fhl Dich ganz doll gedrckt!

----------


## Linn

> Hnge gerade durch und kann mich zu nix motivieren....
> Wie soll man sich das bloss alles merken??? Komme mir so dumm vor...


Das ist normal,.....hoffe ich.  :Blush: 
Mir geht's nmlich genauso.

----------


## tortet

hm, mal eine Frage: inwieweit kreuzt Ihr Uralt-Physika (96-99)?

Macht es Sinn, sich diese anzuschauen oder nehmt Ihr nur die post-reformierten  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## Nilani

Ohje, Abi, ist schon manchmal gruselig, was das Leben mit einem anstellt. Gedankenbertragung scheint es doch manchmal zu geben.

Tortet: Ich wrd nicht soweit zurckgehen. Hab in der Anfangsphase (wo ich nach Themen gekreuzt hab) nur bis 2000 zurckgekreuzt. Davor ist sinnlos (und, wie du ja gemerkt hast, extrem demotivierend). Die Fragen haben sich seitdem ziemlich gendert. In der heien Phase (fcherweise) hab ich dann nur noch bis 2005. Komplette Examina hab ich nur die letzten 4 oder 5 gekreuzt (2 aufgehoben, aber ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist, wei ich nicht  :Nixweiss: )

Die Flchtigkeitsfehler kenn ich gut .... das klappt bei den meisten aber mit nem ordentlichen Adrenalinschub whrend der Prfung dann doch besser.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja blo keine uralt Physika kreuzen, ist vergeudete Zeit!!

----------


## Meuli

> Ich schlafe schon ganz unruhig, da ich immer irgendwelche Arterien, Muskeln, Eryparameter o. im Kopf habe... arghhh


*g* Ich bin dann immer abends im Bett nochmal irgendwelche Arterien, Muskeln, Eryparameter o.. in Gedanken durchgegangen (so zum Einschlafen quasi). Natrlich ist mir dann immer irgendwas nicht eingefallen, was ich dann SOFORT nachschauen musste (sonst wrs Essig gewesen mit Einschlafen), was zur Folge hatte, dass ich von jedem Fach mindestens ein Buch neben meinem Bett liegen hatte  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:   :kotzen:

----------


## tortet

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.... vielen Dank fr die Tipps Nilani und Coxy, hab heute mal BC 3/04 gekreuzt und es klappt jetzt wesentlich besser - so wird dann vielleicht doch was draus. 

Die Themen machen auch deutlich mehr Spass.  :Grinnnss!:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linn

Ich werde auch so ab ca. 2000 kreuzen. (Das sind ja immerhin 10 Jahre...)
Ab morgen werde ich mich dann (hoffentlich  ::-angel: ) richtig reinhngen.


Bin seit heute nmlich scheinfrei.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Meuli- ist ja gut zu wissen, dass es Anderen auch so geht  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab gestern nicht allzu viel geschafft, da ich fast den ganzen Tag an der Uni war.. Und jetzt muss ich dann richtig loslegen mit Physio... hab fr die Klausur immer noch nicht angefangen...und die ist in 1,5 Wochen.. :Oh nee...:

----------


## abi07

Danke fr euren Zuspruch...muss das jetzt alles irgendwie verdrngen... :Traurig: 

@Miss: 1,5 Wochen sollten doch reichen...sind ja nicht viele Themen, wenn man genauer hinschaut. Sure-Base ist eigentlich bei Atmung dabei, EKG bei Herz-Kreislauf. Und Membranphysio ist bei allem irgendwie dabei...bleiben also 3 groe Themen. Das sollte machbar sein!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja du hast schon Recht! Wird und muss irgendwie gehen.
Also ich merke schon, dass mich das ganze Lernen echt schlaucht. Hab heute zum ersten Mal richtig krass verschlafen. Wei nicht ob ich meinen Wecker berhrt habe oder ob er gar nicht ging jedenfalls bin ich Gott sei Dank noch von ner Freundin angerufen worden, sodass ich doch noch rechtzeitig beim Seminar war... :Woow: 
Nun erstmal was Essen und dann Physio...juhee

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, das haben wir gesehen, dass du nicht da warst und S. dich angerufen hat... :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab aber auch verschlafen - nur nicht ganz so krass, hatte noch 15 Minuten, bis der Bus gefahren ist. 5 Minuten braucht man zur Haltestelle, also 10 fr alles andere... ::-oopss:  
Frhstck musste dann natrlich erstmal ausfallen, weil ich erst eine Stunde nach den Eisenkapseln was essen sollte...

Fang aber heute auch mit Physio an. Am besten mit Niere, da hatte ich gestern das Praktikum dazu...H. meinte heute im Seminar, dass er es gut finden wrde, wenn die Klausur durch eine mndliche Prfung ersetzt wrde...und dass man sich den Seminarleiter aussuchen kann - ich hoffe, ihm ist bewusst, dass dann keiner mehr zu ihm will.

----------


## glasengel

*jammermodus/ein* 
das mit dem lernen luft bei mir auch eher schleppend... ich selbst schleppe mich auch mehr zur bib als das ich gehe... habe seit einer woche unglaublich starke schmerzen in der rechten hfte (und das nach der physiotherapie?!?) und auch "schon" in 2 wochen einen termin beim orthopden... super!
leider krieg ich mittlerweile auch schmerzen im lws bereich nach 2 std. sitzten, habe deswegen heute das lernen in der bib abgebrochen und liege jetzt im bett. liegen geht (leider) gut, schlafe nun stndig ein...  :was ist das...?:  
irgendwas/wer will wohl unbedingt verhindern, dass ich diese prfung schaffe und mal arzt werde. 
naja, ich mach mir mal ne wrmflasche und schlaf ne runde ber der genetik...

*jammermodus/aus*

----------


## tortet

@glasi: hoffe, Dir geht es mittlerweile etwas besser.

Habe gerade versucht, hier einen neuen Smiley einzubauen, hat aber nicht geklappt.... sry fr EDIT

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Was fr einen denn? Das wrd mich jetzt interessieren... :hmmm...: 

Hab heut Niere fr die Physio-Klausur gelernt und die themenweisen Fragen dazu (sind Examensaltfragen) gekreuzt. 70% - also auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend fr die Klausur. Brauch zum Glck nur noch 12/30...

Ansonsten hab ich gerade ber 2 Stunden mit sinnlosen Diskussionen verschwendet und bin echt sauer. Naja, das ist doch ein super Einstieg in Atmung und Sure-Basen-Haushalt... :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Es gibt so einen sssen Motz-Smiley, der wtend die Fustchen schttelt -  hier isser  :hmmm...: . 

@abi: mit wem hast Du denn diskutiert? Hattet ihr Seminar?

Bin genervt grad.... die nchsten 2 Monate berleb ich nicht... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, der wre angebracht... :hmmm...: 
Nee, war keine fachliche Diskussion, sondern telefonisch und...h, naja...eben nicht medizinisch/studiumstechnisch/was auch immer... :Blush: 

Und hey, Kopf hoch, natrlich berleben wir die nchsten zwei Monate! Ich mache mir immer noch die grten Sorgen wegen der Mndlichen und ich darf gar nicht dran denken, dass es in so etwa 5 Wochen schon soweit ist...
Aber berlebt wird trotzdem!!! :Grinnnss!:  ::-winky:

----------


## tortet

Tja, fragt sich nur in welchem Zustand....  :Hh?: 

Diese Kreuzerei geht mir sowas von auf die Nerven.... Es klappt hinten und vorne nicht. Habe immer dieselben Verstndnisprobleme und lerne einfach nicht aus den Fehlern. Wie kann man mit einer derartigen Vehemenz immer auf dieselben Fragen hereinfallen *kopfschttel*

Versuche mich gerade, durch Sport etwas abzulenken.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey... dieses EKG ist ja sowas von bescheiden... Ich check es irgendwie nicht... :Keks: 
@abi- hast du das schon gelernt? Ich find es echt zum  :kotzen: 
Glcklicherweise hacken sie bei uns wohl nicht so sehr auf den Lagetypen rum.... zumindest habe ich bisher das Gefhl... :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Oh nee...: 
Zum Kreuzen muss ich sagen, dass es bisher eigentlich immer gut lief... ich lerne eben sehr ausfhrlich und brauche saulang dafr.. naja... Kreuze auch meist abends, wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf was anderes hab...

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen zusammen! (oje, schon 10.00 Uhr  :Grinnnss!: )

Gestern zum ersten mal in die BC-ML-Skripte geschaut, beim ersten Durchgang heute das Ergebnis zum ersten Mal zufriedenstellend.
Warum mache ich mir das Leben immer selbst so kompliziert.....  :Nixweiss: 

Wieviel kreuzt Ihr eigentlich zur Zeit so? Ist es normal, dass man am Anfang nur ca. 55-60% schafft? 

@miss: EKG finde ich eigentlich ganz spannend... Habe bei doccheck einen Lagetypentrainer entdeckt, mit dem man das ben kann, nur leider luft es bei mir nicht  :hmmm...:  (was bedeutet die Endung .sitx ?) Falls Interesse besteht, schaue ich nochmal nach und poste den Link.

----------


## Tanita

@EKG
Ich check die Lagetypen nicht wirklich. Bzw. zumindest nicht nach dieser einen Ableitung.




> Wieviel kreuzt Ihr eigentlich zur Zeit so? Ist es normal, dass man am Anfang nur ca. 55-60% schafft?


Ja, ich find das ist am ANfang normal. Das geht mir meistens auch so. Und im Moment kreuz ich grade nicht so viel, weil ich so gut wie einmal durch bin (Also mit Ana, Histo, Psycho, BC und Physio)...also mir fehlen noch insgesamt 4 ML-Hefte zu lesen und noch 4 Semester Physikumsfragen, aber nur von Physio. Und ich will erstmal die Hefte fertiglesen, dann kreuz ich den Rest.

EDIT: Ich find das grad ungemein beruhigend, dein Kommentar mit den 55-60%  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

@Tanita: Dann beruhigen wir uns gerade gegenseitig  :Grinnnss!: .

Die 56% werden sich in den kommenden 2 Monaten hoffentlich noch verbessern lassen.... (immerhin waren es heute zum 1. Mal 80% *freu*)

Andere Fcher habe ich bisher noch garnicht gekreuzt, hoffe, dass die Zeit reicht.

----------


## Tanita

Glckwunsch zu den 80. Sowas hab ich meist nur in Psycho, Bio oder Chemie (aber nicht BC^^).
In den anderen Fchern krieche ich auch so bei 55-60% rum.


Und ich denke schon, dass dir die Zeit noch langt. Ich hab mir jetzt halt fr jedes Fach relativ wenig zeit genommen, weil ich halt alles nochmal wiederholen will mit den Kursskripten vom ML-Kurs dann ab bernchster Woche. Aber ich denk, wenn man alles einmal durchmacht und sich dann aber dafr mehr Zeit nimmt, dann kommt man trotzdem mit 2 Monaten noch mit dem Rest hin.

----------


## tortet

Das hoffe ich sehr....

Habe mir Anatomie fr den Schluss aufgehoben und noch keinen Blick in die ML-Skripte geworfen. Auch fr Histo hab ich noch nix getan, um es nicht zum Schluss nochmal lernen zu mssen.

In Psycho liege ich meistens zwischen 60-70% (habe hier ebenfalls noch nicht in die Skripte geschaut, erstmal nur gekreuzt), ansonsten noch keine Kreuze in anderen Fchern gesetzt.

Bin also bei weitem noch nicht so weit wie Du  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

Hehe, ja, nur fang ich jetzt demnchst dann wohl wieder von vorne an zu meckern, wenn ich merk, wie viel ich in den paar Wochen schon wieder vergessen hab.

Hab ich eigenltich schon erwhnt, dass ich, seit ich angefangen hab wieder zu lernen also November rum, enorme Fortschritte gemacht hab mit GITARRE? Irgendwas luft da falsch XD

----------


## tortet

:dumdiddeldum...:  :Love:  :dumdiddeldum...:  

Is nicht wahr.... bei mir isses das E-Piano...  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, falls ich durchfalle, grnden wir eine Band! 

Du kannst dann ja neben der Klinik mal zum jammen vorbeischauen... ::-bee:

----------


## Tanita

LOL
Guter Plan.

*berlegt neue Studivz-Gruppe zu grnden*
"Wenn mein Studium nichts wird, grnd ich ne Band"
oder
"Wenn mein Studium nichts wird, werd ich Musiker"

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Nee, nee, ich hab bisher in Physio nur Niere gemacht und heute halt mit Atmung angefangen, was ich hoffentlich heute noch fertig lernen kann. Herz-Kreislauf und EKG kommt dann erst in den nchsten Tagen. 

@Rest: Ich hab insgesamt jetzt noch nicht bermig viel gekreuzt, aber die Werte schwanken stark je nach Thema.

----------


## tortet

Rofl.... Sollten wir unbedingt grnden, wenn es die nicht schon gibt!

Und sichern uns dann gleich ein paar Prominente als Mitglieder, war nicht der Bassist von "Wir sind Helden"  Arzt?

Der Rest kann ja der Gruppe "Wenn ich durchs Physikum falle, werde ich Kabarettist" beitreten.... ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

LOL Wei nicht....
Und nee, die Band/Musikergruppe gibts noch nicht. Hab sie zumindest heute nicht gefunden^^
Aber die mit dem Kabarrettisten klingt auch nicht schlecht.

Noch 3 ML-Hefte....schaff ich morgen 150 Seiten? Bestimmt nicht....aber ich kanns mir ja mal vornehmen XD

----------


## abi07

150 Seiten an einem Tag? Ich sag jetzt besser gar nichts mehr... :Woow: 

Ich werde heute Atmung/Sure-Basen-Haushalt fertig machen (hab ich gestern natrlich nicht mehr geschafft) und dann vielleicht noch Membranen/allg. Zellphysio. Ach ja, man hat Tag fr Tag so wunderschne Aussichten...

EDIT: Richtig konzentrieren kann ich mich eh nicht, weil ich seit Tagen die australische Nationalhymne als Ohrwurm habe...

----------


## tortet

Och... vornehmen kann man sich doch viel...  :Woow:  Aber wenn Du Dir 3 vornimmst, schaffst Du auch drei, da hab ich keine Zweifel. :Top: 

@abi: Wieso gerade die Australische Nat-Hymne? Hast Du irgendetwas nach dem Physikum vor?!? ::-angel:

----------


## Tanita

Hehe, der Anreiz mit den 150 Seiten ist halt, dass ich dann durch wre und ich glaub, dann wrd ich jetzt erstmal 2 oder 3 Tage gear nix machen und die Seele kurz baumeln lassen, bevor ich mit Wiederholung anfange. *gg*

Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass es schon eins ist und ich noch auf dem Stand 0/150 bin, ist's eher unwahrscheinlich. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

Aaah, wenn ich hre, wie weit manche von euch schon sind, wird mir ganz anders. Ich bin noch nicht mal halb durch. Meine Kreuzergebnisse schwanken auch stark, aber das luft eigentlich recht gut. Ich hoffe, ich werde heute noch mit Physio fertig, damit ich meinen Plan noch irgendwie wieder einholen kann. 

Mit welchen Bchern lernt ihr eigentlich Anatomie? Das ist mein allerschlechtestes Fach und abgesehen von Histo ist wirklich nichts mehr brig geblieben. Ich hab 3 Wochen dafr eingeplant, hoffentlich reicht das.

Haltet durch, viel Erfolg!

----------


## Tanita

Locker bleiben. 
Bisher hab ich wirklich nur gelesen. Was sich zwar schon aufs Kreuzen wegen Wiedererkennungseffekt und so auswirkt, aber aktives Wissen hab ich jetzt zum Beispiel noch kaum. Mit wirklich richtig bewusst Lernen, so dass ich's auch wiedergeben kann, das betreib ich halt jetzt erst nchste Woche richtig.
Ich bin halt mehr so der Typ, der lieber erstmal alles oberflchlich macht und dann eben grade alles nochmal zum Wiederholen und Sachen entdecken, die man beim ersten Mal vielleicht berlesen hat.

Aber ich glaub da darf man sich echt nicht so mit anderern vergleichen. Jeder hat schlielich seine eigenen Lernstrategien. :Meine Meinung: 



Edit: Anatomie mach ich mit ML-Scripten und DR zum Nachschlagen.

----------


## tortet

Yuck... gerade das Kohlehydratskript gelesen  --- gruseliges Thema.... :dagegen: 

Jetzt erstmal Pause, danach gehts mit Translation und dem ganzen Gedns weiter...

@Tanita: Diese Pause kannst Du Dir sicher gnnen, bist ja schon sehr weit. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

@melba: Keine Panik, ich habe bisher zwar viel gelesen, aber eben noch garnicht (auch nicht parallel Themenweise) gekreuzt. Habe erst letzte Woche damit angefangen. 
Anatomie ist auch mein Krisenfach, werde wahrscheinlich wild durcheinander Karteikarten, Prometheus, den kleinen Drencki und die ML-Skripte konsultieren, in Panik ausbrechen, und danach nicht mehr wissen, wo ventral und dorsal ist....  :Top:  Spekuliere da auf einen netten Prfer, sonst habe ich echt schlechte Karten.

----------


## andy252

Also, Anatomie wrd ich auf keinen fall mit den ML Skripten lernen, denn die sind schlielich nur eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Physika und nach meiner Ansicht keine Zusammenfassung des Stoffes. aher kreuzt man danach auch so gut. Ich schau da berwiegend in den Sobotta + lese ebend ein bisschen dazu.

----------


## glasengel

hach, ich habe die letzten drei tage gar nichts gemacht  :Big Grin:  hatte besuch von meinem freund und es sehr genossen mal auszuschlafen und gaanz viel rumzuhngen... 
dafr muss ich jetzt wirklich mal mit biochemie reinhauen. das fach ist gar nicht soo furchtbar, aber es fllt mir sehr schwer dazu fragen zu beantworten. und bisher habe ich nur gelesen, diese woche will ich endlich mal frage - antwort spielen.
@tortet:
kohlenhydratstoffwechsel finde ich sogar noch eins der netteren themen, bei mir haperts beim fettstoffwechsel^^
@melba und alle
anatomie ist auch mein angstfach. hatte fr's letzte physikum mit sobotta und lippert gelernt, dieses mal versuche ich es mit dem prometheus. meint ihr das reicht? oder lieber noch ein extra lehrbuch? hab angst vor der dr (die ist soo dick und rosa), wrde hchstens noch ein kurzlerhbuch dazunehmen. habt ihr erfahrungen?

----------


## tortet

@glasengel: Es ist doch beruhigend, zu hren, dass auch andere Probleme mit Anatomie haben. Ich denke, wenn Du den Prometheus draufhast, weisst Du schon verdammt viel... Aber ich bin auch allen Tipps gegenber offen.

Jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr: schon der 2. Fehler im ML-Skript Biochemie 4, und dass direkt hintereinander.... Grummel.... :grrrr....:  Erst die Folsurestruktur falsch (es ist Tetrahydrofolsure), dann IMP falsch (abgebildet ist XMP), also wirklich.... :was ist das...?:  :Woow:  :Blush:

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr: schon der 2. Fehler im ML-Skript Biochemie 4, und dass direkt hintereinander.... Grummel.... Erst die Folsurestruktur falsch (es ist Tetrahydrofolsure), dann IMP falsch (abgebildet ist XMP), also wirklich....


... deshalb gucke ich, bevor ich mir ein ML-Heftchen von innen anschaue, immer hier in den Errata-Bereich, da sind diverse Fehler vermerkt, so dass man sein Heftchen aktualisieren kann. Kennst Du das schon?

@alle: So, jetzt guck ich erst mal wieder nicht hier rein, ich krieg' nmlich die Krise, wenn ich lese, wie weit Ihr schon seid. Werde morgen erst mit Physio fertig, noch kein Biochemie gemacht, kein Anatomie, also gar kein Anatomie, kein Histo, kein Embryo, nix  :grrrr....: 
Bin eine von denen, die ernsthaft berlegt, doch nicht anzutreten ...

----------


## tortet

> ... deshalb gucke ich, bevor ich mir ein ML-Heftchen von innen anschaue, immer hier in den Errata-Bereich, da sind diverse Fehler vermerkt, so dass man sein Heftchen aktualisieren kann. Kennst Du das schon?


Ups  :Woow:  offensichtlich noch nicht. Danke fr den Tipp.

Ich weiss nicht, ich finde, auch wenn man gefhlt schlechte Chancen zu haben meint, ist es doch immerhin einen Versuch wert. Man kann ja eigentlich nur gewinnen, oder was meinst Du? Abmelden wrde ich mich an Deiner Stelle wirklich nicht.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich mag nimmer und kann auch nimmer....es ist tzend!! Physio ist echt nicht Meins... :dagegen: 
Naja, jetzt dann weiter mit Niederdrucksystem..und so...Bis mir die Augen zufallen. 
Seid ihr abends nach dem Lernen auch immer so mies drauf? Hab dann immer das Gefhl ich kann gar nix...

----------


## Autolyse

> Also, Anatomie wrd ich auf keinen fall mit den ML Skripten lernen, denn die sind schlielich nur eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Physika und nach meiner Ansicht keine Zusammenfassung des Stoffes. aher kreuzt man danach auch so gut. Ich schau da berwiegend in den Sobotta + lese ebend ein bisschen dazu.


Es fllt aber schon auf, dass das IMPP seine Lieblingsthemen hat. Mein Hirnkurs hat eine total andere Schwerpunktsetzung als das IMPP, somit habe ich am Anfang(also bei den ltesten Physika begonnen) auch wenig gewusst und irgendwann auch bei Neuroanatomie >90% gehabt, einfach weil es meistens die gleichen Fakten sind(Locus coeruleus, dopaminerge Gruppen & so'n Bldsinn) und das ist sonst auch nicht anders, es gibt eben Sachverhalte, die sich gut abfragen lassen und eine grere Anzahl an solchen, die es nicht tun, entweder weil sie zu trivial sind oder fr eine wasserdichte Frage einfach zu abgefahren.

----------


## andy252

Ja, schriflich hast du da vollkommen recht. Aber  frs mndlich halte ich die ML Skripte fr unbrauchbar.

----------


## abi07

Mndlich ist es immer ein bisschen anders...aber @Andy: In W wird in Ana eh hauptschlich Histo geprft. So hrt man zumindest...

@tortet: Nee, direkt nach dem Physikum nicht, aber auf jeden Fall bald mal wieder...habe 3 Monate dort gelebt (Schleraustausch) und im Sommer kommen meine Gasteltern zu Besuch. Hab halt total viel Australienzeugs in meinem Zimmer rumhngen und rumstehen, deswegen der Ohrwurm...

@melba und Co: Ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich weit, Hlfte kommt so in etwa hin. Allerdings nur von den mndlichen Fchern - und bei uns ist die Mndliche schon ab 19. Februar. Mehr als versuchen kann man es nicht!

----------


## Autolyse

> Ja, schriflich hast du da vollkommen recht. Aber  frs mndlich halte ich die ML Skripte fr unbrauchbar.


Keine Frage, zumindest wenn's um die guten Noten geht...Rekapitulationstheorie, Torus levatorius & Co. lassen gren.

----------


## tortet

> Keine Frage, zumindest wenn's um die guten Noten geht...Rekapitulationstheorie, Torus levatorius & Co. lassen gren.


Explain pls (bin Anatomie-Dnnbrettbohrer :Nixweiss: )?

Entschuldigt die Frage, aber ist das nicht generell so, dass auch fr BC und Physio die Skripte arg knapp sind? Kommt mir zumindest so vor. 

@miss: Abends nicht, aber am Morgen danach.... Kommt mir dann fast vor, als ssse ich in einer Mbusschleife....

@abi: Fernweh ist schon was Schnes :Love: Obwohl, in Deinem Falle wren doch fast 4 Wochen Australien nach dem P drin? (so rein zeitlich)

----------


## Glomerulus84

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Kann mir jemand von euch beim Lsen folgender Aufgabe helfen? 

"Wie verndert sich die O2-Kapazitt beim Tauchen ohne Atemgert, aber mit einem 30cm langen Schnorchel?"

Fr hilfreiche Lsungswege wre ich dankbar.

LG,
Sarah

----------


## glasengel

@ sarah
wei ich leider nicht. beim tauchen mit schnorcheln geht es eher um die kompression des thoraxes, was zum verminderten rckstrom zum herzen fhrt. tut mir leid, aber ich bin auch kein "brain"

@ alle, die denken, sie sollten schieben
tut es nicht!! ich hatte wirklich nur einen monat fr das letzte physikum und konnte vorher nicht so wirklich viel! trotzdem habe ich das schriftliche bestanden. es kommt auf eure technik an. vieeeel kreuzen hilft vieeeel! 
wer natrlich ne supergute note braucht (uniwechsel, teilstudienplatz etc), der sollte sich das mit dem schieben vielleicht berlegen, allen anderen rate ich zum versuch! ich bin jedenfalls froh es versucht zu haben  :Smilie: 
bei mir geraten auch gerade alle ein wenig in panik und kriegen angst. es ist ganz normal, dass man sich berfordert fhlt, aber euer gehirn kann mehr als ihr momentan glaubt!

so und jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich auch ein biel wissen fr die mndliche in biochemie habe^^ wer fragt mich ab?

gute nacht!

----------


## Autolyse

> Explain pls (bin Anatomie-Dnnbrettbohrer)?
> [...]


Das waren meine beiden "Einserfragen". 'Zeigen Sie den M. levator veli palatini'(Prfungsprparat war ein Kopf im Medianschnitt) sowie Innervation und Funktion davon[Zur Erklrung: Pharynx kommt in unserem Anatomiekurs nicht vor] und 'Wie entwickeln sich die Schdelknochen und warum', da war neben der Embryologie die Rekapitulationstheorie(Haeckels biogenetische Grundregel: Die Ontogenese ist eine Rekapitulation der Phylogenese) gefragt.

----------


## tortet

Achso...  :Grinnnss!: 

Unter dem Namen Rekapitulationstheorie habe ich das noch nicht gehrt.

Und wie war so der Einstieg? Was wurde zu Beginn gefragt, habt Ihr auch drei Themen?

----------


## Tanita

Ich werde mir nie mehr irgendwas vornehmen. Immer wenn ich sowas mache, dann kann ichs voll vergessen^^

Seite 80/150
Hoffentlich werde ich bis Mittwoch dann ganz fertig (@eigenes Gehirn: Das war kein Vorsatz!!! :P)


@Tortet
Hatte auch noch nie von Rekapitulationstheorie gehrt...man lernt wohl nie aus *gg*


So, jetzt bin ich mde. Morgen hab ich Weckrufdienst (also muss mich in Wir-Stehen-gemeinsam-auf-und telefonieren-dabei-damit-auch-keiner-schummelt-und-weiterschlft-Telefonkonfi einklinken), dann steh ich wenigstens vor 11 auf  :Woow: 


Gute Nacht, Medi-learner

----------


## melba_

> "Wie verndert sich die O2-Kapazitt beim Tauchen ohne Atemgert, aber mit einem 30cm langen Schnorchel?"
> 
> Fr hilfreiche Lsungswege wre ich dankbar.


Hallo,

O2-Kapazitt ist doch 1,34ml x xg Hmoglobin, also nur abhngig vom Hb-Gehalt, der sich beim Schnorcheln nicht verndert, oder? 

Die 30 cm Schnorchel sind zustzlicher Totraum und der Druck unter Wasser ist hher, aber ndert sich die O2-Kapazitt dadurch berhaupt? Ich wrde sagen nein. Kennst du die Lsung?

----------


## abi07

Boah, hatte gestern Abend wieder ne Krise. Aber nein, abgemeldet wird nicht. 

@glasengel: Das glaube ich auch irgendwie, dass man das Schriftliche auch mit krzerer Vorbereitungszeit hinbekommen kann. Angst habe ich aber eigentlich vor allem vor dem Mndlichen...Nur noch 5 Wochen...*bibber*

Und zu Physio darf man mir grundstzlich keine Fragen stellen...jedenfalls im Moment noch nicht...

So, ich mach heute EKG/Herz.  ::-oopss: 

@tortet: Ja, zeitlich ginge es schon, aber dann htte ich das schon ein bisschen frher planen mssen und auerdem ist der Flug nicht gerade billig...und ich will unbedingt alle restlichen Fuballspiele der Saison mitspielen, wenn ich schon die Vorbereitung nicht mitmachen kann! Aber vielleicht wird es im Sommer was...da kriegt man teilweise schon Flge ab 800 Euro - das sind immerhin 500 Euro weniger als der Standardflug...

EDIT nochmal @tortet: Danke fr den Tipp mit dem Lagetypentrainer - hab den gerade ausprobiert und jetzt endlich gecheckt, wie die Sache funktioniert!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Bedanke Dich bei doccheck  :Blush: . 
Ok, 500 Euro sind ein Argument - und Fussball natrlich auch.  :Top: 

Es gibt bei uns tatschlich Einige, die fr das Schriftliche insgesamt nur 4 Wochen gelernt haben - insofern haben wir doch noch sehr viel Zeit.

@sarah: Empfehle hierzu die Lektre aus dem kleinen Silbernagel (Taschenatlas, Seite 134, "Atmung beim Tauchen"). 
  Bin derzeit nicht drin in der Materie und halte mich daher erstmal zurck...

----------


## tortet

Ich kapier Psycho nicht:  :Nixweiss: 

Warum handelt es sich bei einem Pat. mit Lungenkarzinom, der jetzt wieder hustet und dies flschlich versucht, durch einen Infekt zu erklren, um Rationalisierung???? Ich finde, dass hier endlich mal Verdrngung angekreuzt gehrt....  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :grrrr....:  Erklrt mir das mal jmd. pls?

Achso, die Frage wurde 8/2005 gestellt, falls jemand Lust hat, nachzulesen...

----------


## Tanita

Ok, ich versuchs mal. Punkt eins bei der Frage. Ausschlussverfahren....damit hat man's eigentlich schnell raus.
Aber ich schtze, du willst eine etwas bessere Erklrung *g*

Definition von Rationalisierung ist ja, dass man das eigene Handeln "rational" versucht zu erklren, obwohl das Handeln eigentlich nur eine Unterdrckung eines anderen Triebes ist. Soweit logisch?

Im Kommentar find ich "Trieb" eigentlich eine nicht so ganz geschickte Umschreibung fr den Fall. Aber Abwehrmechanismen beziehen sich ja auch auf Gefhle...also zur Unterdrckung verbotener Gefhle.


Also wie ist jetzt der Fall. Der Mensch hat eine abgeschlossene Chemo hinter sich und will sich eigentlich seines Lebens freuen.
Jetzt aber merkt er, dass er Symptome hat, die fr ein Rezidiv sprechen und msste eigentlich Angst kriegen und zu seinem Arzt gehen und sich untersuchen lassen.
Aber er will ja nicht wahrhaben, dass er wieder krank sein knnte, also unterdrckt er, die Angst und geht eben nicht zum Arzt.

Und als Erklrung fr dieses, eigentlich unvernnftige Handeln fhrt sagt er sich: Das muss an was anderem liegen, ich hab mich bestimmt erkltet.

----------


## Tanita

Oh und das mit Verdrngung seh ich jetzt erst.
Ich glaube das knnte eher so in die Richtung gehen, dass er gar nicht einmal auf die Idee kommen knnte, dass er wieder ernsthaft krank ist - also so in der Art als htte er es vergessen.

Irgendwie ist das schwer abzugrenzen :s

----------


## tortet

> Aber er will ja nicht wahrhaben, dass er wieder krank sein knnte, also unterdrckt er, die Angst und geht eben nicht zum Arzt.


Das ist der Punkt, an dem ich mit stoischer Gleichsamkeit immer wieder Verdrngung ankreuzen mchte.... Oder habe ich mich da in der Definition irgendwie verschtzt? :Blush:  Er verdrngt den Rezidiv ja und will die Zeichen nicht wahrhaben  - und die Erklrung ist aus der Sicht des Arztes eher nicht rational, wie ich finde.

Gerade 3/06 gekreuzt und es passiert mir immer wieder, dass ich, wenn 2 hnliche Aussagen zur Auswahl stehen, mich fr die falsche entscheide.
Eben gerade: ein Versandleiter muss trotz Stellenstreichungen und drohender Arbeitslosigkeit dafr sorgen, dass die Lieferungen pnktlich rausgehen.
Meiner Meinung nach trifft hier am besten A zu, also ein extremes Ungleichgewicht zwischen Anforderung und Kontrolle, weil er ja keine neuen Mitarbeiter einstellen darf. Richtig war hier mal wieder die fehlende Gratifikation (passt meiner Meinung nach hier nicht richtig, naja  :was ist das...?: )

Sry, dass ich mich hier so reinsteigere  :Blush:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

Ich hab mich noch nicht so intensiv mit Psycho beschftigt, aber ich wrde sagen:

Wenn man etwas aus seinem Bewusstsein verdrngt, wei man wirklich nichts mehr davon, das wrde bedeuten, der Patient ist sich nicht klar darber, dass er jemals Lungenkrebs hatte (kann man das verdrngen?) oder er ist sich der Mglichkeit eines erneuten Ausbruchs nicht bewusst.

Rationalisierung ist dann halt dieses Suchen nach Scheinargumenten, obwohl man eigentlich wei, dass das nicht so ganz schlssig ist.

Oder so hnlich  :bhh:

----------


## Tanita

Jain...ich glaube, er verdrngt nicht wirklich, dass es ein Rezidiv sein knnte. Ich wrd sagen, das ist ihm schon noch bewusst.
Die Aussage, der Rationalisierung ist eher ein: "Ja, ich wei schon, dass es was ernstes sein knnte, ABER ich sag dir jetzt mal, warum's gar nicht so sein kann!"
Also nach Grnden suchen wieso die Angst unbegrndet ist.


Und bei Verdrngung wsste der eigentlich gar nicht mehr, dass er in Wirklichkeit ANgst hat.

Edit: @Melba. Genau, das denk ich auch!

----------


## tortet

Hmmm, ich weiss nicht so recht... Vielleicht muss rationalisiertes Verhalten nicht unbedingt rationell sein??? 

An Psycho strt mich einfach diese Unexaktheit, ich glaube, ich mache jetzt mit BC weiter, muss heute noch ein ML-Skript schaffen (Stand: 0/46  :Grinnnss!: )

Edit: Mist, 0/75 :/

----------


## THawk

Bei Verdrngung wrde er die Symptome verdrngen, nicht die mglicherweise gefhrliche Erkrankung. Sprich, bei Verdrngung wrde er sagen, wenn er auf den Husten angesprochen wird: "Ach, ich huste doch gar nicht." oder "Ach, so ist das immer bei mir."
Bei Rationalisierung versucht man eine (andere) rationale Erklrung zu finden "Ja, ich habe mich erkltet".

----------


## Tanita

> Gerade 3/06 gekreuzt und es passiert mir immer wieder, dass ich, wenn 2 hnliche Aussagen zur Auswahl stehen, mich fr die falsche entscheide.
> Eben gerade: ein Versandleiter muss trotz Stellenstreichungen und drohender Arbeitslosigkeit dafr sorgen, dass die Lieferungen pnktlich rausgehen.
> Meiner Meinung nach trifft hier am besten A zu, also ein extremes Ungleichgewicht zwischen Anforderung und Kontrolle, weil er ja keine neuen Mitarbeiter einstellen darf. Richtig war hier mal wieder die fehlende Gratifikation (passt meiner Meinung nach hier nicht richtig, naja )
> 
> Sry, dass ich mich hier so reinsteigere



Oh bei den Sachen verkreuz ich mich auch immer! Diese Fragen hasse ich!
Gratifikationskrise ist glaub ich immer dann, wenn der Arbeitnehmer seinen Arbeitsplatz bedroht sieht und noch fr so n paar andere Sachen.
Anforderungs-Kontrollmodell ist glaub ich nur fr den Fall, dass an jemanden extrem hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden, er aber nur geringe Entscheidungsfreiheit hat in beruflichen Dingen...

----------


## tortet

Nun ist ja die Frage, ob fr den Versandleiter die drohende Arbeitslosigkeit schwerer wiegt als die gesundheitlichen Beschwerden, die er wegen mangelnder Kontrolle auf den viel zu grossen Arbeitsstress hat.... Naja, vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch zuviel hinein... ::-oopss: 

@Thawk: Deine Erklrung finde ich nachvollziehbar. 
@alle: habe es jetzt halbwegs kapiert, vielen Dank fr die Hilfe. Mal sehen, obs beim nchsten Kreuzen klappt  :Blush:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey.... ich bekomm die Krise... Physio ist soooo ********!!!!  ::-oopss:  :was ist das...?: 
Ich brauch ewig dafr... und wenn das so weiter geht schaff ich die Scheiss Klausur am Freitag nicht.. Muss noch Atmung und Niere lernen... 
@abi- Ich kenn das mit den abendlichen Krisen.. hab das beinahe tglich!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Glomerulus84

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hatte eine Frage gepostet, die bisher niemand lsen konnte und wrde Sie gerne nochmal posten. Hoffe, dass diesmal jemand eine Lsung anbieten kann.
Und wer sie nicht lsen kann, braucht es nicht extra zu schreiben  :bhh: 

*"Wie verndert sich die O2-Kapazitt beim Tauchen ohne Atemgert, aber mit einem 30cm langen Schnorchel?"*

Fr hilfreiche Lsungswege wre ich dankbar.

Liebe Gre,
Sarah

----------


## tortet

Hallo Sarah,

wir haben extra ein Fachsimpelei-Forum fr solche Fragen, wahrscheinlich ist dort die Resonanz groesser.... :bhh: 

Gehe jetzt wieder Hormone lernen :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Glomerulus84

wo ist denn dieses fachsimpelforum? 
kannst du mir einen link senden?





> Hallo Sarah,
> 
> wir haben extra ein Fachsimpelei-Forum fr solche Fragen, wahrscheinlich ist dort die Resonanz groesser....
> 
> Gehe jetzt wieder Hormone lernen

----------


## Tanita

Medi-learn Forum (ganz allgemeine bersicht ;) )
 -> allgemeine Foren
 -> Fachsimpelei

----------


## Autolyse

> Achso... 
> 
> Unter dem Namen Rekapitulationstheorie habe ich das noch nicht gehrt.
> 
> Und wie war so der Einstieg? Was wurde zu Beginn gefragt, habt Ihr auch drei Themen?


Zwei Themen. Eins Mikro und eins Makro. Mikro war Beschreiben, relevante Strukturen einstellen und denkbare Differentialdiagnosen ausschlieen und dann Embryologie. 
Makroeinstieg war frei whlbar und dann einmal Rundumschlag ums ganze Prparat mit spezieller Embryologie.

----------


## glasengel

@ autolyse
boah, die prfung ist aber sehr embryologie lastig! hatte eigentlich vor, dass ganz wegzulassen fr die mndliche... bestehen ist alles!

heute geht das stimmungsbaromter wieder etwas runter. seid ihr abends auch so genervt von allem und wollt nur eure ruhe? mir fllt selbst telefonieren total schwer... kann mich nicht mehr auf irgendwen/was konzentrieren. das mssen freunde/familie jetzt leider mittragen (zum 2.mal)  :Big Grin: 
und gleichzeitig trume ich von einem studienplatz in kiel... da hngen aber viele variablen dran u.a. diese prfung^^

und immer noch biochemie...

----------


## Lizard

Oha, wenn ich so viel Embryo lese, wird mir ganz schlecht. Das wollte ich eigentlich auch eher weglassen ;)

----------


## tortet

> @ autolyse
> boah, die prfung ist aber sehr embryologie lastig! hatte eigentlich vor, dass ganz wegzulassen fr die mndliche... bestehen ist alles!
> 
> und immer noch biochemie...


Finde ich auch... fr meinen Geschmack entschieden zuviel Embryologie.
 :Meine Meinung: Armer Autolyse...

Bin abends meist geknickt, weil ich irgendwie nicht weiterkomme - mache seit anderthalb Wochen Biochemie und es wird und wird nicht fertig...  :Nixweiss:  Heute vom ML Skript nur 20 Seiten geschafft... Hmpf

----------


## Autolyse

Embryologie ist prferspezifisch, da wir aber wussten, dass unsere Prferin Embryo fragen wrde und das es die allermeisten auch machen, wenn sie auf 1 fragen, es bleibt eben nur im Gedchtnis, aber nun gut, zitiere ich mal mein Prfungsprotokoll mit den jeweiligen Unterthemen und den zugehrigen Detailfragen ber das allgemeine hinaus:

Mikro: Pankreas
Organdiagnose
Differentialdiagnose zu Gl. parotis, Gl. submandibularis und Gl. lacrimalis
Exokrines Pankreas mit Funktion(Epithel des sersen Azinus)
Gangsystem des Pankreas mit Funktion(Zentroazinre Zellen zeigen)
Langerhansche Inseln mit endokrinen Zellen(A,B,D,PP)
-Produkte mit Funktion
-Lokalisierung der Inseln im Pankreas
-Kapillare in den Inseln zeigen
Organkapsel und Lppchengliederung
Embryologie des Pankreas
-Pankreasentwicklung
-Entwicklung der Langerhanschen Inseln als embryologische Besonderheit des Pankreas

Makro: Schdel im Medianschnitt
Sinus durae matris
-Drainagewege und -orte der einzelnen Sinus
-Funktion der Sinus
Liquorresorption
-Granulationes arachnoideae
-Virchow-Robin-Raum
Nasennebenhhlen
-Mndungen in die Nasenhhle
Hypophyse
-Funktion und Lage im knchernen Schdel
Pharynx
-Etagengliederung
-Schluckakt
-Plica salpingopharyngea und Tonsilla tubaria als Teil des Waldeyerschen Rachenrings
-Torus levatorius als sichtbare Vorwlbung des M. levator veli palatini
Embryologie
-Desmale und chondrale Entstehung
-Entwicklung des Schdels aus den Keimblttern

----------


## abi07

@Autolyse: Danke fr die Mhe, aber ich lese mir das jetzt lieber gar nicht durch - da stoe ich sonst nur auf 1000 Sachen, zu denen ich nichts wei. So wie bei jedem einzelnen Seminar/Praktikum/VL dieses Semester...

@Miss: Ich muss noch die Hlfte von Kreislauf machen, dann bin ich mit den Kapiteln im Kurzlehrbuch fr die Klausur durch. Morgen ziehe ich mir dann das Praktikumsskript rein und kreuze die paar Altklausuren. Ich seh das locker - bisher ist die Klausur immer runterkorrgiert worden. 

So, dann mach ich mal Kreislauf weiter.

----------


## tortet

@autolyse: Danke, dass Du Dir soviel Mhe gemacht hast. 
Das sind ja doch eine ganze Menge Themen, wie ausfhrlich wird denn erwartet, dass man dazu etwas erzhlen kann (vor allem Schluckakt...)?
Wie lange dauerte Dein Anatomieteil, kannst Du Dich daran noch erinnern?
Hattest Du den Eindruck, dass Du die Prfung ein stckweit steuern konntest?

Entschuldige die vielen Fragen :Blush:

----------


## abi07

So, jetzt bin ich endlich mit Kreislauf durch. Hat sich irgendwie doch noch hingezogen. Die Themenfragen dazu hab ich auch schon gekreuzt - ganz ordentlich. Ist ja ein ziemlich logisches Thema. Jetzt ist erstmal Mittagspause angesagt, dann ackere ich das Praktikumsskript durch und dann wollen noch 7 Altklausuren gekreuzt und die Kommentare dazu gelesen werden...

Und ab morgen luft dann endgltig die Hochdruckvorbereitung frs Physikum.

----------


## tortet

7 Altklausuren! Wie machst Du das? Bei mir ist sptestens nach 3en die Luft raus...

Stelle heute evtl. ML-BC fertig, bereite dann frs Repetitorium morgen noch etwas Kopf-Hals vor und muss mir Herzphysio nochmal anschauen.

Aber jetzt mach ich erstmal die Bude sauber...  :hmmm...:

----------


## glasengel

Puuh, wenn ich an anatomie denke wird mir ganz schlecht  :kotzen:  zudem ein geplantes repetitorium jetzt doch nicht stattfindet und ich angst habe mich in dem detailchaos zu verlieren... deswegen macht mir deine auflistung @autolyse mehr angst als hoffnung.
naja, ber die hlfte biochemie ist fertig, werde mich heute noch ein paarmal abfragen und morgen weiter... bis ende januar muss das durch sein!
@abi und miss: viel erfolg fr die klausur (war doch morgen?)

----------


## melba_

Hallo Mitlerner,

wnsche auch den Wrzburgern viel Erfolg fr die Klausur!
Was Autolyse da auflistet finde ich nicht soo beunruhigend, da es ja immerhin um eine 1 ging - die Gefahr wird in meiner Prfung gar nicht bestehen  :hmmm...: 
Hab heute zur Beruhigung der Nerven mit Bio angefangen und will bis Ende des Monats Biochemie nochmal auffrischen. An Anatomie will ich auch noch nicht denken, das verdirbt mir nur die Laune. Also, haut rein und haltet durch  :peng:

----------


## tortet

Mchte Euch auch  viel Erfolg wnschen!*Daumen drck*

----------


## Autolyse

> @autolyse: Danke, dass Du Dir soviel Mhe gemacht hast. 
> Das sind ja doch eine ganze Menge Themen, wie ausfhrlich wird denn erwartet, dass man dazu etwas erzhlen kann (vor allem Schluckakt...)?
> Wie lange dauerte Dein Anatomieteil, kannst Du Dich daran noch erinnern?
> Hattest Du den Eindruck, dass Du die Prfung ein stckweit steuern konntest?
> 
> Entschuldige die vielen Fragen


5 Prflinge, jeder nacheinander je 10 Minuten Mikro und nachdem der letzte fertig war das ganze von vorn mit je 10 Minuten Makro, allerdings war es, da Modellstudiengang, Anatomie allein, Physio kommt erst dieses Jahr und BC ist nur schriftlich.
Die Detailtiefe ist eigentlich prflingsabhngig, je nachdem wie man sich prsentiert, wer selbstsicher rberkommt und dem Prfer von sich aus etwas anbietet, da geht's dann schon ins Detail, wenn man sich darauf aber nicht einlsst, dann macht der Prfer mit einem einen Rundumschlag durch das Prfungsgebiet.
Schluckakt war bei mir nicht absolut detailliert hinsichtlich der Muskeln, sondern mehr funktionell, also wann beginnt der unwillkrliche Teil, welcher Muskel vermittelt Verschluss der oberen Atemwege und wie erfolgt der Verschluss der unteren Atemwege, wie erfolgt der Transport des Chymus etc.
Steuern ging zum Teil, da die erste Frage blicherweise offen gestellt wird konnte ich mir natrlich ein Gebiet aussuchen auf dem ich fit war(bei mir war's Liquorsystem und vense Drainage des Gehirns), weitere Zeit mit offensichtlichen Dingen verplempern(Hypophyse) ist allerdings abgewrgt worden und so musste ich mich dann doch mit dem Schluckakt auseinandersetzen und habe dann noch Embryologie der Schdelknochen(sogar mit allgemeiner Embryologie, die eigentlich nicht gefragt wird) vorgesetzt bekommen und den Torus levatorius. Fazit war fr mich, dass man gerade am Anfang steuern kann und die Detailtiefe, weniger jedoch hinsichtlich der Themen, es ist wohl so, dass sich der Prfer vorher nur berlegt, welche Teilgebiete des Prparats er prfen mchte, aber die Fragen vom Prfling abhngen, denn auch die Prfer, die als gnadenlos fies verschrien sind, prfen einen nicht an einem Teilgebiet tot, sondern gehen dann einfach zum nchsten weiter, die wollen einem also nichts bses ;). Richtig detailliert wird es nur, wenn man auf 1 geprft wird, der Bereich der 2 ist relativ weit, dafr reicht es blicherweise schon, wenn man ohne grere Unflle durchkommt. Es hilft sehr(vor allem den eigenen Nerven), wenn man strukturiert vortrgt, da der Prfer auch nicht scharf darauf ist einem alles aus der Nase zu ziehen, somit ist die Prfung quasi auch fr den Prfer interessanter.  :hmmm...: 
Ach so, tut euch einen Gefallen und guckt in die hoffentlich reichhaltig vorhanden Prfungsprotokolle zu eurem Prfer und fertigt selbst eins an.  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Hrt sich auf jeden Fall human an - ich bin schon froh, wenn ich irgendwie die Anatomie berlebe. Aber es gibt ja noch 2 schne Fcher  :hmmm...: )))



Heute den letzen Pflichtkurs der Vorklinik gehabt - ein schnes Gefhl! :Grinnnss!: 
Ich glaube, ich gnn mir heute mal lernfrei...

----------


## abi07

Danke frs Daumendrcken! Das war hoffentlich unsere letzte Vorklinikklausur. Noch ein paar Stunden bibbern, dann sollten die Ergebnisse da sein. Falls es nicht geklappt hast, ist am Freitag Nachklausur - dann allerdings ber den gesamten Stoff der beiden Semester. Und der Bonus aus der 1. Klausur wre dann auch weg. Nein, das darf einfach nicht passieren...

@Miss: Hast du schon gesehen? Ab 28. drfen wir Makro-/Histoprparate anschauen. Aber du als Prpassi bist da ja (zumindest bei Makro) eh absolut fit...

Oh Gott, langsam wird es echt ernst. Und das ist kein schnes Gefhl...

----------


## abi07

:Top:  :Top:  :Top:  BESTANDEN!!!  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## tortet

:Grinnnss!:  :Party: Glckwunsch Abi!!! :Party:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Jihaaaa!!! Scheinfrei!!!  ::-winky:  :peng:  :Woow: 
WIe geil! Die Klausur war ja sowas von beschissen... was denken sich diese Physiologen eigentlich?
 :Keks: 
Nun ja... die Prparate... mm, also Histo hab ich eigentlich noch gar nichts gemacht... und Biochemie bin ich auch echt hinterher... und Makro hab ich auch schon wieder sooo viel vergessen.. es ist schon frustrierden...
Aber nun freu ich mich erstmal ber die bestanden Klausur und morgen gehts ab mit Biochemie und Makro... ::-angel:

----------


## tortet

:Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Miss!!!  :Party:  :Party: 
Schliesse mich abi an, Du wirst es mit Makroskopie definitiv einfacher haben.


Werde heute mit der Physio-Wiederholung starten.  :dagegen:

----------


## glasengel

guten morgen  :Smilie: 

herzlichen glckwunsch zur scheinfreiheit! das ist schon ein nettes gefhl.. wird nur durch die drohenden physikumsprfungen berlagert. trotzdem, seid stolz auf euch und habt vertrauen in euer wissen! nicht umsonst seid ihr scheinfrei  :Smilie: 

ich verpiesel mich heute nach nrw, komme aber schon morgen wieder zurck. einfach mal ein we nicht am schreibtisch sitzen... und ich berlege, ob ich doch so einen medilearnkurs mache... sicher ist sicher?!?

wnsche euch ein erfolgreiches we!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten MOrgen!
Heut mal wieder richtig ausgeschlafen! Ja, vertrauen ins WIssen haben ist gar nicht so einfach.. ich hab da echt Probleme..wrde am liebsten stndig alles wiederholen. Muss aber jetzt die nchsten Wochen drauf verzichten sonst schaff ich das nicht...
Heute erstmal BIochemie- Glykolyse und dann Anatomie mit Kopf anfangen...
Abends will ich Physio kreuzen,.
Einen guten Tag! ::-stud:

----------


## abi07

Danke fr die Glckwnsche @tortet und glasengel!

@Miss: Naja, irgendwann werden sie auch mal draufkommen, dass die Bestehensgrenze nicht ohne Grund Semester fr Semester unter die 50%-Marke fllt...aber trotzdem haben ziemlich viele Leute nicht bestanden, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Voll bld...

Ich hab heute auch erstmal ausgeschlafen und war - passenderweise nachdem ich Leistungsphysio gelernt hatte - im Fitnessstudio. Jetzt gibt es ein versptetes Mittagessen und dann erstmal BC...

EDIT @Miss: Sag mal, wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem Anatomie-Tutorium? Du als "W.-Insiderin" weit doch bestimmt, wie das abluft... :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Doch nicht fleissig gewesen heut - komme grad von einer Hollandtour zurck... Tat echt gut, mal was ganz andres zu sehen. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Allerdings heute ausser BC fertig garnix geschafft... was solls.

Ich hoffe, Ihr konntet Euch heute ein wenig erholen!

@glasengel: Ich weiss nicht, den Kurs kannst immer noch machen, wenns im Mrz nicht klappen sollte. Ausserdem wrde ich von dem Geld lieber anschliessend dick wegfahren...  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Ich glaube eigentlich auch, dass ein Kurs die Aussichten nicht entscheidend verbessern wird. Im Prinzip wei man ja, wie und was man lernen sollte - wenn man es nicht macht, fllt man mit grerer Wahrscheinlichkeit durch. Das ist mit Kurs so und ohne. Aber ich will hier auch keine Negativwerbung machen - ich wei ja nicht, wie das genau abluft und kann deswegen eigentlich nicht mitreden. Viel Geld ist es aber schon - ich wrde das Geld behalten und nach Australien dsen!!!
 :Meine Meinung: 

So, nach einer ausgiebigen Pause jetzt noch ein bisschen was machen, dann mit bester Freundin telefonieren - und dann drfte die Nacht auch fast schon rum sein... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa... wie lang hab ich noch Zeit mich abzumelden? Ich schaff das nicht... Physio ist echt das Allerschlimmste... :Keks:  :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## horsedoc

> Boa... wie lang hab ich noch Zeit mich abzumelden? Ich schaff das nicht... Physio ist echt das Allerschlimmste...


Nix da abmelden- :grrrr....:  das wird jetzt durchgezogen-oder hast du Bock das in nem halben Jahr nochmal zu machen? Siehste!  :Grinnnss!: 

Immer dran denken: es ist noch nicht an der Zeit schreiend im Kreis zu laufen!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ich glaube, es geht uns allen so. Ich hab gestern 4 Stunden telefoniert und heute noch nichts gemacht. Ich hab mit Physio erst die paar Tage vor der Klausur angefangen, mit null Vorwissen. Embryo, Molekularbiologie, Neuro und Histo (allg.) hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht. Und das meiste von BC sicher wieder vergessen - aber vorbei ist es erst, wenn es vorbei ist. Ich hatte vorhin auch erst wieder eine Krise, hab dann aber beschlossen, nicht einfach so aufzugeben. Wir haben noch 4 Wochen und fr eine 4 wird es schon irgendwie reichen. Augen zu und durch!!! Ich hab beim Fuball immer mein "Never, never, never give up"-Shirt unter dem Trikot - genau das richtige Motto fr die nchsten Wochen... :Top:

----------


## hennessy

was unser Trainer immer gesagt hat: "Aufgeben, das macht man nur mit Briefen".
Also setzt Euch endlich mal konsequent auf Euren Hosenboden und lernt! Nichts Anderes wird von Euch erwartet. 

Was ich hier generell etwas vermisse ist eine gewisse Lernkultur. Da werden Hollandtouren unternommen, man telefoniert einen halben Tag lang, man bekommt Krisen und lsst deswegen gleich mal einen Tag lang Alles sein, man sinniert ber irgendwelche Kurse, man erfindet immer wieder neue Ausreden, um ja nicht zu lernen. 

Ihr werdet Euch in den A***** beissen, wenn Ihr deshalb wegen ein paar Punkten durchgefallen seid. Dann beginnt die ganze Sch*** wieder von vorne. Ein halbes Jahr ********. Und nur, weil Ihr keine Disziplin habt. Ich hasse dieses Wort genauso wie Ihr, aber bitte glaubt mir, es ist der Schlssel zum Erfolg. Betrachtet bitte das Lernen als Euren derzeitigen Beruf und Ihr habt eine 40-Stunden-Woche. Ihr seid professionelle Lerner. Das ist Euer Job, wenn auch derzeit noch unbezahlt. Aber spter knnt Ihr auch nicht schnell mal nach Holland fahren, weil Euch der Nachtdienst morgen nicht gefllt oder weil die Gallen-OP so elend langweilig war. Da helfen auch keine netten T-Shirts. 
Ihr habt eine Aufgabe, also setzt Euch geflligst hin und erfllt sie.

Euer Drill-Sergeant hennessy

----------


## MissGarfield83

Jawohl,Sir,Hennessy,Sir! :Grinnnss!: 

Hmm eigentlich darf ich ja noch nicht ... wo bleibt mein Physikum Herbst 2010 Thread?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, ihr habt schon Recht, vor allem du Hennessy, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich schon ziemlich diszipliniert bin, allerdings nun, 4 Wochen vor der Prfung merke, dass meine ganze Lernstrategie fr den A*** Ist und ich viel zu viel Zeit das ganze Semester ber vergeudet habe mit Kleinigkeiten, seien es Referate oder der Prpkurs, der echt, aufgrund meines Perfektionismus, sehr viel Zeit gekostet hat. Und@abi- ich wei, dass ich auch bestehen wrde,muss aber sagen, dass ich mit einer 4 nicht zufrieden bin und deswegen lieber ein halbes Jahr lnger habe um meine ganze Lernkultur zu erneuern, anstatt jetzt alles ohne Ende reinzupauken und dann alles umso schneller wieder zu vergessen. Hat mit aufgeben nichts zu tun bei mir... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tortet

So, vor Physio erstmal Physik fertiggemacht. Kreuzergebnisse solide (*freu*)...


@henessy: Ich weiss Deinen motivierenden A..-tritt ja zu schtzen... Fr mich sind allerdings solche Aktionen zwischendurch sehr wichtig, um neue Kraftreserven zu tanken. Wre sonst schon durchgedreht.  :Blush: 

So, und gleich gehts zum Sport um nach der ganzen Physik den Kopf wieder freizukriegen. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Danach Physio - Wdh.

----------


## abi07

@hennessy: Ich sehe das genauso wie tortet: Danke fr den verbalen *tritt - ich werde es mir auch zu Herzen nehmen, aber manchmal mssen solche Sachen eben sein. Am Freitag war Physioklausur und da hat man sich sowas mal verdient...und es tut so unglaublich gut, einfach mal 4 Stunden lang mit einer Nichtmedizinerin zu telefonieren... :hmmm...: 

@Miss: Okay, wenn es um die Note geht, ist es vielleicht was anderes. Das musst du natrlich selber wissen...mir geht es halt einfach nur ums Bestehen, deswegen denke ich mir, dass Schieben nichts bringt, weil ob ich nun gleich ein halbes Jahr spter antrete oder durchfalle und ebenfalls ein halbes Jahr spter antrete, ndert nicht viel an der Tatsache, dass dann die Physikumslernerei nur aufgeschoben ist...

So, ab morgen beginnt eindeutig der Endspurt - ohne Ausreden! (Recht so, hennessy???)

----------


## Strodti

Ich htt gerade belst Lust euer Physikum mit zu kreuzen. Wrd sicher eine 50% Klatsche kassieren, aber wer wei, was noch alles hngen geblieben ist.

----------


## papiertiger

> Ich htt gerade belst Lust euer Physikum mit zu kreuzen. Wrd sicher eine 50% Klatsche kassieren, aber wer wei, was noch alles hngen geblieben ist.


Das ist jetzt aber ganz schn gemein, Herr Strodti  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Nicht rgern lassen, im nachhinein scheint es immer lockerer als es tatschlich war.

----------


## Tanita

So, jetzt bin ich auch langsam wieder hier.
Nachdem ich gut 5 Tage fast nichts gemacht habe.
Tag 1: l ging aus...und ich hab gefhlt 100x mit verschiedenen Heizllieferanten zu telefonieren und mir war kalt.
Tag 2: bisschen weitergelernt, ansonsten mit Mitbewohnern und unterer Hauspartei entschieden ob lieber gnstig-l oder schneller geliefertes l....gefrohren...
Tag 3: Schnupfen
Tag 4: Schnupfen
Tag 5 Schnupfen und nochn bisschen gelernt

So und jetzt hab ich beschlossen, dass die Erkltung mich mal kann und ich sie ab jetzt ignoriere und sie vielleicht dann vor Aufmerksamkeitsverlust eingeht :P
Ansonsten fang ich morgen mit Chemie die Wiederholungsrunde an.

----------


## hennessy

[QUOTE=abi07;862951.....
So, ab morgen beginnt eindeutig der Endspurt - ohne Ausreden! (Recht so, hennessy???)[/QUOTE]

Recht so, abi!
Und wehe, ich seh Dich im Kino oder sonstwo auf der Piste. Zitat: Achmed, the dead terrorist:"*I kill you*"! Zitat Ende. 

Haut rein! Mge die Kraft mit Euch sein!

----------


## glasengel

also ehrlich... als ob ich ber die entscheidung einen kurs zu machen das lernen vergessen wrde *tssss*
ich denke nur, dass das lesen und lernen in lehrbchern mich nicht optimal auf's mndliche vorbereitet und ich deswegen gerne diesen berteuerten kurs machen wrde.
@ all: das geld ist fr's studium gedacht und darber kann ich frei verfgen. ich wrde von soviel geld niemals in den urlaub fahren, aber alles was fr's studium gut ist, kann ich ohne schlechtes gewissen "verbraten".
deswegen werde ich mich wohl gleich anmelden. und dann wieder in die bib gehen  :Big Grin: 

grle

----------


## febee

> Und wehe, ich seh Dich im Kino oder sonstwo auf der Piste. Zitat: Achmed, the dead terrorist:"*I kill you*"! Zitat Ende.


kann mir jemand dieses Zitat erklren?! 

ich frag mich wirklich warum meine uni biochemie und physio und neuro und nicht vergessen psycho in das letzte semester pack....wie bzw wann solll ich blo anatomie wiederholen?!

macht ihr psycho nur fragen und medilearn skripte?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> kann mir jemand dieses Zitat erklren?!


fters mal den Fernseher anmachen und mal nicht arte und die 3.ten gucken
sondern gepflegt Comedy Central....  :hmmm...: 

Da kommt dann: http://comedians.jokes.com/jeff-dunham

----------


## hennessy

> kann mir jemand dieses Zitat erklren?! ...


es geht um eine Handpuppe, die ein amerikanischer Bauchredner in seiner Show benutzt: Achmed, der tote Terrorist. Und dieser Achmed will eben das Publikum killen, kapiert aber offenbar nicht, dass er selbst bereits tot ist. Achmed

----------


## hennessy

Coxy war schneller. Mr. Hurricane :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, wie ihr im mndlichen aufkreuzt: Hosenanzug oder doch eher gute Hose + Bluse/gutes Oberteil oder "nur" gute Jeans + Bluse?

Ich muss mich da an euch orientieren, weil ich dann in Blde einkaufen gehen msste; nackig zur Prfung kommt ja bestimmt nicht gut an.  :Blush:   :bhh:

----------


## abi07

Achmed rockt!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hirnkurs fr heute rum, jetzt weiter Physio.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, wie ihr im mndlichen aufkreuzt: Hosenanzug oder doch eher gute Hose + Bluse/gutes Oberteil oder "nur" gute Jeans + Bluse?
> 
> Ich muss mich da an euch orientieren, weil ich dann in Blde einkaufen gehen msste; nackig zur Prfung kommt ja bestimmt nicht gut an.


Naja ich wrde sagen,das kommt darauf an wie man nackig aussieht..... Spa beiseite, Ich war im Anzug (ohne Jacke da Kittel) zur Prfung, bei den lteren Herren bei uns fhlte ich mich da sicherer, da 1-2 auch mal haben anklingen lassen, da es ja doch eine besondere Prfung sei.....

----------


## Tanita

> Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, wie ihr im mndlichen aufkreuzt: Hosenanzug oder doch eher gute Hose + Bluse/gutes Oberteil oder "nur" gute Jeans + Bluse?



Einfach "ordentlich" angezogen ;)
Alle weitere Gedanken mach ich mir dazu dann wohl erst in der Woche, wenn's mndliche ist.

----------


## Strodti

Ich wurde im Sommer geprft. Da hatte ich einfache schwarze Anzughose, blaues Hemd ohne Binder und schwarze Lederschuhe an.

----------


## Lizard

Hmmm ber so etwas habe ich gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Weshalb sollte man sich was extra feines anziehen frs mndliche ? Ich finde wenn man normal ordentlich gekleidet auftaucht,sollte das doch in Ordnung sein (?)

----------


## hennessy

Immerhin ist es der erste Teil des Staatsexamens, oder nicht? Manche Profs. sind da eher konservativ und sehen Jeans und T-Shirt nicht soo gerne.

----------


## Stromer

Es sollte schon seriser sein als die (ebenfalls) ordentliche Alltagskleidung. Hosenanzug ist - ohne Jacke. Gilt fr Mnner wie auch fr Frauen. Hemd oder Bluse als Unterschied.

----------


## Lizard

Ja sicher ist es ein Staatsexamen, aber der Sinn mag sich mir trotzdem nicht erschlieen.
Bevor  ich jedoch auf Grund "unseriser" Kleidung benachteiligt werde, unterwerfe  ich mich dem Dresscode   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## THawk

Gute Idee. Es ist besser, wenn dir der Prof. in Sandalen gegenber sitzt whrend du Anzug trgst als andersherum!

Ich hatte auch im Sommer, helle Stoffhose, Hemd, legeres Sakko, keine Krawatte. Hatte auch eher entspannte Profs. So war's passend.

----------


## Linn

Vielen, vielen Dank fr eure Antworten!!! 
Und ihr seid ja obendrein noch einer Meinung (und antwortet auch noch das, was ich hren wollte).  ::-dance: 




> Ich war im Anzug (ohne Jacke da Kittel) zur Prfung, bei den lteren Herren bei uns fhlte ich mich da sicherer, da 1-2 auch mal haben anklingen lassen, da es ja doch eine besondere Prfung sei.....





> Ich wurde im Sommer geprft. Da hatte ich einfache schwarze Anzughose, blaues Hemd ohne Binder und schwarze Lederschuhe an.





> Es sollte schon seriser sein als die (ebenfalls) ordentliche Alltagskleidung. Hosenanzug ist - ohne Jacke. Gilt fr Mnner wie auch fr Frauen. Hemd oder Bluse als Unterschied.

----------


## abi07

Ich bin vom Pech verfolgt (@hennessy: Und das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein, gelernt habe ich nmlich trotz allem!!!): 
- Schreibtischlampe hat den Geist aufgegeben (Fassung kaputt)
- Bett hat den Geist aufgegeben (und ich bin nicht mal drauf Trampolin gesprungen - das hatte ich mir fr nach dem (bestandenen) P aufgehoben  :hmmm...:  )
- ich hab schon den ganzen Nachmittag einen unertrglichen, stechenden Kopfschmerz

Und jetzt gehe ich wieder in meine Ersatzwohnung zum Lernen...

----------


## tortet

Arme vom Pech verfolgte Abi, gute Besserung!
Musst Du Dir jetzt allen Ernstes noch ein neues Bett kaufen?

War heute bedingt fleissig... was kann ich dafr, wenn sich das ML-Skript so schnell liest (*Kopf einzieh*). Dafr hab ich das Nierenkapitel mit dem Taschenatlas noch ein wenig aufgewertet, da ist das Skipt imho recht knapp ausgefallen. 

Donnerstag dann die letzte Klausur der Vorklinik...

Wisst Ihr, wie lang die Nachreichfrist geht? Wir kriegen hier Gerchten zufolge erst am 5.2. unsere Scheine...

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Nein, das nicht - ich wohne im Wohnheim und hoffe, dass der Hausmeister, zu dem ich gleich eilen werde, das wieder hinkriegt...ebenso die Schreibtischlampe...

Ich hab mir um diese Fristen irgendwie gar keine Gedanken gemacht, weil bei uns eh alles elektronisch geht und das LPA die Scheine automatisch bermittelt bekommt, sobald sie da sind. 

So, heute steht Blut und Immunsystem auf dem Plan. Hoffentlich schaffe ich was und die Hausmeistersache hlt mich nicht zu lange auf!

----------


## tortet

Das ist allerdings praktisch - wre nicht schlecht, wenn wir hier auch so ein elektronisches System einfhren wrden. 

Ich drcke Dir die Daumen, damit Du den Hausmeister auch erwischst und er Dir mglichst schnell weiterhilft.

Habe jetzt Hormone fertigwiederholt und fange gleich mit Verdauung an. Herzphysio soll heut auch noch fertig werden, da der Tag morgen fr die Klausurvorbereitung flten geht.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Jetzt habe ich ihn nach langer Zeit endlich angetroffen, aber er wei noch nicht genau, ob er es heute noch hinkriegt. Naja, aber das Wichtigste ist, dass es berhaupt gemacht wird...
Was fr eine Klausur ist das denn? Und brauchst du da viele Punkte oder ist das irgendwie gekoppelt und du hast schon vorher die halbe Miete eingefahren? 

So, mit diesen Bettscherereien habe ich jetzt den halben Tag verloren. Naja, dann muss ich eben den Rest des Tages umso effektiver lernen. Los geht's!!!

----------


## tortet

Hm, zur Not kannst ja die Matraze auf den Boden schmeissen...

Bei der Klausur handelt es sich um "Integrierte Seminare, 2. Teil"... Diesmal Fragen zu Fallot-Tetralogie, Ulkus, Alkoholabusus, Niereninsuffizienz. Hab schon ein paar Punkte und brauch nicht mehr viel  :hmmm...:  

Bin grad entsetzt, was ich schon wieder alles vergessen habe... Offenbar habe ich das Kapitel beim 1. Mal nicht sonderlich genau gelesen... :Blush: 
Jedenfalls jetzt fertig mit Verdauung und mache jetzt noch Wrme kurz fertig. Dann Pause und weiter mit Herzphysio. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Nachher Sport zur Belohnung. :Top:

----------


## abi07

Ihr schreibt intergrierte Klausuren? Immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich das an den verschiedenen Unis so luft...

Ich komme heute irgendwie nicht voran. Mag daran liegen, dass ich am Schreibtisch nicht richtig lernen kann und es mir irgendwie auch nicht gemtlich machen kann, weil ich ja nicht wei, ob der Hausmeister gleich vor der Tr steht...

Naja, weiter mir Blut und Immunsystem - eigentlich ja ein Thema, das ganz okay ist.

----------


## tortet

Stimmt - was habt Ihr denn fr IntSem-Prfungen?

Naja, dafr gibts bei uns keine Physioklausur, sondern 4 Testate (ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit ::-oopss: )

ML-Skript hilft mir bei Herz nicht so sehr weiter, das ist ja noch knapper als Niere  :grrrr....:  *hmpf* 
Egal, muss mir fr die Klausur dringend nochmal die Herzentwicklung ansehen.

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Gar keine... ::-winky: 

Die Pechstrne reit nicht ab. Jetzt ist mir in dem ganzen Chaos noch meine Brille runtergefallen - und natrlich kaputt. Irgendwie mag ich bald nicht mehr.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Kopf hoch Abi - manchmal scheint einfach alles schief zu gehen - aber mit Beharrlichkeit und dem Gefhl " Jetzt erst recht!" bersteht man auch solche Phasen und im Nachhinnein wirst du auch zu denen gehren die sagen.. "Physikum? War doch gar nicht so schlimm" ;)

----------


## abi07

Ja, danke - ich hoffe es! 

Das mit der Brille hat sich jetzt als doch nicht so schlimm erwiesen - ist schon wieder repariert. Aber wenn einem sowas schon 10 Sekunden nach dem Aufstehen passiert, hat man einfach keine Lust auf noch einen dieser Tage, an denen alles schiefgeht...aber ist ja nochmal glimpflich abgegangen. 

Ich habe beschlossen, ein paar Tage nach Hause zu fahren - ich brauche mal wieder einen Tapetenwechseln und zu Hause ist eh niemand, der mich vom Lernen abhalten wrde...und es gibt eine Badewanne!  :Top:  (Bei der Klte ein echtes Argument! Hier im Wohnheim sammelt sich ja auch bei stndlicher Lftung Wasser an den Scheiben, aber dass es dann auch noch (innen!) gefriert, ist ein Novum.)

Weiter gehts mit den letzten paar Seiten vom Immunsystem...

----------


## glasengel

ah von innen gefrorene fenster kenne ich auch sehr gut aus meiner wg! bin berrascht, dass ich heute morgen kein eis kratzen mute, sondern nur eine kleine pftze kondenswasser aufzuwischen hatte... (nicht sanierte altbauwohnung mit ganz eigenem charme^^)
ansonsten bin auch ich ziemlich angefressen. habe jetzt permanent schmerzen, leider auch im liegen, weswegen diese nacht sehr kurz war... alles nicht so schlimm, weil ich ja heute eh einen lang ersehnten (seit 2 wochen!) termin beim orthopden hatte, der aber leider auch direkt heute frh abgesagt wurde "frau doktor kommt heute nicht". ach ja? wieso? weil schon mittwoch also mitte der woche ist?  :Aufgepasst!:  also, zhne zusammenbeien und irgendwie versuchen wenig zu gehen, zu sitzten, zu stehen und zu liegen. kein problem!
und nchste woche nochmal darauf hoffen, dass "frau doktor" es genehm ist in die praxis zu kommen... ist ja immerhin das 2. mal, dass mir abgesagt wurde.

----------


## Linn

@abi07 und Glasengel: 
Sagt mal, was macht ihr beiden denn??? 
Gute Besserung, Glasengel! 
Und abi...gib' mal deine Pechstrhne an jemanden ab, der kein Physikum macht! 


Kennt ihr brigens das Gefhl, euch nicht wirklich gut einschtzen zu knnen?
Manche Themen, die ich mMn gut kann, kreuze ich eher schlecht, und andere, die ich mMn gar nicht kann, die kreuze ich dann ganz gut.  :Hh?:

----------


## tortet

Oje, oje, mchte hiermit Abi eine dicke Portion Glck rberschicken und Glasengel gute Besserung wnschen!

@abi: Ich weiss es klingt bloed, aber ich glaube, Du lsst Dich im Augenblick von dem bsen P zu sehr stressen. Sowas zieht Un(glcks)flle magisch an....  Entspann Dich ein wenig, wenn Du kannst...

@Linn: ich glaube, ich kann meine Insuffizienz momentan ganz gut einschtzen. BC und Physio kriege ich hin, auch Physik/Chemie, aber fr Anatomie sehe ich schwarz... :grrrr....:  (also frs mndliche, gekreuzt hab ich noch nicht). Gut, dass es noch Psycho gibt...

Ich hasse Embryologie! Hab ich schonmal gesagt, oder? :Woow:

----------


## Nilani

> Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, wie ihr im mndlichen aufkreuzt: Hosenanzug oder doch eher gute Hose + Bluse/gutes Oberteil oder "nur" gute Jeans + Bluse?
> 
> Ich muss mich da an euch orientieren, weil ich dann in Blde einkaufen gehen msste; nackig zur Prfung kommt ja bestimmt nicht gut an.


Mh, bei mir wars ne ordentliche schwarze Hose (Sonderangebot im C&A fr 9 €  ::-oopss: ; bin sonst auch Jeans-Turnschuh-t-Shirt-Typ) und ein normales, aber schon schickeres T-Shirt. Obenrum hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, weil wir ja im Prpsaal mit Kittel geprft werden. Ein paar ordentliche Lederschuhe hab ich auch noch im Schrank (2x im Jahr vorgekramt fr "besondere Anlsse", daher schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel). 

Kommt aber auch bichen auf die Prfer an. Ich hatte bei allen Institutschefs und von mind. 2 wute ich, sie wrden ordentlich mit Anzug und Krawatte auftauchen ... da hab ich mich doch nicht in Jeans hingetraut.

Freundin von mir hatte Jeans an, relativ zerfleddertes Glcksbringer-T-Shirt und hat trotzdem ne 2 bekommen. Geht also auch so, ich htt mich da nur nicht so wohlgefhlt, weils doch was besonderes ist 

An alle anderen: Viel Glck und viel Durchhaltevermgen die letzten Wochen und Glckwunsch an alle, die schon scheinfrei sind. Die letzte Zeit ist zwar nochmal hart, aber dafr habt ihr es bald bestanden.

Miss Verstndnis: Ich wrd mir das trotzdem berlegen mit dem schieben. Ihr habt dieses Semester so viel gemacht, davon bleibt wirklich ne Menge hngen, auch wenns im Moment nicht so aussieht. In dem halben Jahr glaubst du zwar, mehr Zeit zum lernen zu haben, dafr bist du trotzdem aus dem Stoff raus. Ne gute Note schaffen auch genug Leute, die direkt ohne schieben antreten  :Top: 

Edit: Ohje, da gibts ja gerade ne Menge Pechstrhnen. Meine Brille ist letzte Woche auch kaputtgegangen ... Lieblingsteil, so um die 10 Jahre alt und nicht reparabel *heul*. Ne neue kann ich mir nicht leisten und mit "Ersatzbrille" von vor 3 Jahren komm ich nicht so wirklich klar. Aber ihr macht das schon.

Beim Orthopdenproblem: kannste nicht einfach mal in die Uniklinik gehen? Die haben ne Ambulanz, vielleicht vorher nen Oberarzt oder so nett anfragen. Bei uns wird man da als "zuknftiger Kollege" auch mal zwischengeschoben und rangenommen, obwohl man keine berweisung o.. hat.

----------


## expecting

Ach Gott, an Kleidung frs Mndliche hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht ... und einen Hosenanzug hab ich gar nicht  :Aufgepasst!:   da werd ich wohl nochmal einkaufen gehen mssen  :Woow: 


Hab heute (also Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr, fr mich ist das heute, morgen ist erst nach dem Schlafen  :hmmm...:  ) die Physioklausur bestanden, und bin damit offiziell scheinfrei  ::-stud:   :Party:   tolles Gefhl!

Jetzt muss ich mich innerhalb der nchsten 1-2 Wochen entscheiden, ob ich im Mrz mitschreiben mchte oder nicht. Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher  :Nixweiss:   ich kann Physio jetzt so halbwegs (aber auch nicht alles, manche Themen wie vegetatives Nervensystem, Blut oder Verdauung kamen bei uns gar nicht dran), Ana 3 (Kopf / Hirn) ebenfalls, und PsychSoz eh. Das wars aber leider schon.

Reichen 6 Wochen, um den kompletten Rest zu lernen? Also die komplette BC, komplette Anatomie abgesehen vom Kopf, die komplette Histo, und dazu noch die kleinen Fcher? 
Bin mir so unsicher. Auf meiner mediscript-CD sind insgesamt 8600 Fragen, ich wrd die ja eigentlich schon alle gern mindestens einmal gekreuzt haben, bevor ich ins Physikum geh, allerdings wird das bis Mrz nie und nimmer was  :Nixweiss: 


Wie weit seid ihr denn schon? Seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem bisherigen Lernen und dem jetzigen Stand? Mach ich mir nen zu groen Kopf? :/

----------


## abi07

@expecting: Erstmal Glckwunsch zur Scheinfreiheit!!! Und wegen Schieben kann ich nur den immer wiederholten Rat weitergeben: Wenn es nur ums Bestehen geht, auf jeden Fall antreten. Wenn es um die Note geht, nochmal neu berlegen...

@glasengel: Gute Besserung!!!

Ich wei, ich sollte mich von dem Gedanken lsen, dass ich eine Pechstrne habe, sonst ziehe ich solche Sachen erstens an und zweitens berbewerte ich sie...z.B. sind ja gestern ein ganzer Haufen Zge ausgefallen - meiner leider auch, was dazu gefhrt hat, dass ich in der Pampa ber eine Stunde in der Eisesklte am Bahnsteig stehen musste, spter nochmal 25 Minuten, weil natrlich der Anschlusszug weg war. Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie so gefroren!!! Und gerade gestern hatte ich meine Handschuhe vergessen...
Das schlimmste war dann aber eigentlich, wieder in den warmen Zug zu steigen - meine Hnde haben noch Ewigkeiten spter von der pltzlich zurckkehrenden Wrme wehgetan...
Heute ist natrlich die Nase zu und der Kopf tut weh.  :Keks: 

Naja, wird schon wieder werden. Jetzt hab ich das Physio-Hormon-Kapitel fertig. Zur Abwechslung kreuze ich jetzt ein bisschen (mache ich viel zu wenig!!!) und lerne dann Sexualphysiologie und Altern.

----------


## thinker

sooo...seit langem bin ich mal wieder an der Uni und lerne ^^ 
Die Biochemie und ich unterhalten und prchtig in der letzten Stunde...Glykogensynthese und Pentosephosphatweg, sowie nochmal einen Teil Gluconeogenese als Wiederhlung haben bisher fr viel Gesprchsstoff zwischen mir und Frau Biochemie gesorgt (sowas doofes muss weiblich sein :P)!

Und jetzt mach ich eine Pause und gehe Blut spenden bzw. mich im Sekretariat fr die mndl. anmelden! Juhu! habe angst..

----------


## tortet

So, die letzte Klausur der Vorklinik ist geschrieben. :Grinnnss!:  

@expecting: Glckwunsch zur Scheinfreiheit! 6 Wochen sind lang, versuchen kostet nix.

@abi: Na, das musste ja kommen! Hoffe, Du bleibst trotzdem von einer Erkltung verschont.

@thinker: weiss garnicht, was Du hast, mit Frau Biochemie kann man sich doch prchtig unterhalten! :bhh:  Mir fllt grad auf, dass alle Fcher weiblich sind?!?

Ich kreuz jetzt noch ein bischen sinnlos rum ::-oopss:

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch !  :Party: 

Wir scheinen die einizigen Deppen zu sein die 2 Wochen vor dem Physikum die letzte Klausur schreiben (Physio). :Keks: 
Das is so knapp, dass es eine Sonderregelung mit dem LPA gibt,weil wir es nicht schaffen wrden die Scheine rechtzeitig nachzureichen ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

Scheinfrei... :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch!!! :Top:

----------


## Linn

Auch von mir Glckwunsch!!





> @Linn: ich glaube, ich kann meine Insuffizienz momentan ganz gut einschtzen. BC und Physio kriege ich hin, auch Physik/Chemie, aber fr Anatomie sehe ich schwarz... (also frs mndliche, gekreuzt hab ich noch nicht). Gut, dass es noch Psycho gibt...


Immerhin kriegst du BC UND Physio hin. Das ist immer noch mehr als ich kann. (Aber ich lerne gerade Physio und bin fast einmal durch.) Und ich lerne bis jetzt hauptschlich fr die schriftliche. (Muss aber auch fr die mndliche bald anfangen, weil die Termine bei uns einfach *** gelegt wurden, wenn man dem LPA da so glauben kann...)





> Jetzt muss ich mich innerhalb der nchsten 1-2 Wochen entscheiden, ob ich im Mrz mitschreiben mchte oder nicht. Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher   ich kann Physio jetzt so halbwegs, Ana 3 (Kopf / Hirn) ebenfalls, und PsychSoz eh. Das wars aber leider schon.


Same same but different hier: Ich kann soweit BC, Bio, Histo, Psycho (also die Fcher, die eh irgendwie zusammenhngen)...Physio und Anatomie und Neuro hingegen eher noch nicht so.





> Reichen 6 Wochen, um den kompletten Rest zu lernen? Also die komplette BC, komplette Anatomie abgesehen vom Kopf, die komplette Histo, und dazu noch die kleinen Fcher?


Geht doch den meisten so, denke ich. Ich versuche, dass es klappt. Mir geht's ohnehin erstmal ums Bestehen, alles weitere sind Wunschtrume.  :bhh: 





> Wie weit seid ihr denn schon? Seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem bisherigen Lernen und dem jetzigen Stand? Mach ich mir nen zu groen Kopf? :/


Geht so, was die Weite betrifft. Mit dem Lernen und dem Stand bin ich allerdings gar nicht zufrieden. Und einen Kopf mache ich mir eh' immer.

----------


## tortet

Danke fr Eure Glckwnsche Linn und Abi! :Grinnnss!: 

Der Tag fing gut an - schon wieder Schnee, nicht gestreut, spiegelglatt...
Was muss ich bei so einem Wetter auch unbedingt ins 15km entfernte Fitnessstudio rutschen... :Grinnnss!:  

Das mit Physio war vielleicht ein wenig voreilig - ist noch sehr verbesserungswrdig (hngt natrlich vom Thema ab). 

Will die nchsten Tage fleissig Physio wiederholen + kreuzen, danach den Endspurt mit Anatomie/Histo.

Wnsche Euch ein schnes, nicht zu kaltes WE!

----------


## Tanita

WAHHH! Ich hab grad zum zweiten Mal in Folge ber 70 % in Biochemie gekreuzt. Es geht aufwrts!

Jetzt muss ich nur gucken, dass ich am WE wieder mit dem Lernplan nachkomme, weil ich hng grade 2 Tage hinterher.
War die letzten Tage nmlich so mittelschwer magen-darm-grippig und mir war nur schlecht, darum hab ich nicht viel gemacht. 
Und diesmal hab ich dann nicht mehr so viel Luft, wenn ich mit dem Plan offiziell durch bin, dass ich mir es leisten knnte viel schleifen zu lassen.

So, jetzt bin ich aber wieder ein bisschen motivierter als noch heute Vormittag.


*geht mal nachlesen, was hier so loswar*
Oh Abi, solche Phasen kenn ich auch, wo ich denke, dass wirklich ALLES schief geht und die ganzen Welt den einen wirklich diabolischen Plan verfolgt mich zu nerven^^
Ich glaub da darf man sich nur nicht zu sehr reinsteigern, sonst wird das am ende zu so einer self-fulfilling prophecy.


Glckwunsch an alle scheinfrei gewordenen!  :Top: 


Und gute besserung an alle Kranken oder halt krank gewesenen ;)

*geht weiterkreuzen*

Ach nee halt, was ich noch sagen wollt, wenn ich schonmal so im Flow bin: Tschakka, wir schaffen das. ALLE! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Da bin ich echt voll  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: !

Aber warum bin ich so langsam? Oder bin ich gar nicht langsam und alle um mich herum sind Genies? Ich habe heute wirklich den ganzen lieben langen Tag gelernt (und mal wieder das Kreuzen vernchlssigt) und trotzdem "nur" ca. 30 Seiten im Physio-KLB geschafft. Und dann sagt mir mein Freund, dass er in 6 Stunden 50 Seiten BC gemacht hat...ich wei, man sollte sowas nicht in Seiten messen, aber verdammt nochmal - egal wie sehr ich mich bemhe, mehr als 30 Seiten sind am Tag nicht drin. Und langsam wird die Zeit echt knapp. Von BC wei ich kaum noch was, in Anatomie und Histo sind viele Dinge noch gar nicht gelernt, ebenso die Molekularbiologie. Und fr Physio brauch ich noch mindestens bis Montag - aber heute in 3 Wochen geht es doch schon los!!! Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt...
Und zum Kreuzen komme ich gar nicht. Ich wei, dass das schlecht ist, aber was soll ich machen? Ins Mndliche gehen ohne einige wichtige Themen auch nur gelesen zu haben? Wohl kaum! Oh Gott...
Naja, einen Versuch ist es trotzdem wert. Ich kreuze jetzt ein bisschen und versuche dann, wenigstens noch ein paar Seiten Physio zu schaffen...

----------


## expecting

> @expecting: Erstmal Glckwunsch zur Scheinfreiheit!!! Und wegen Schieben kann ich nur den immer wiederholten Rat weitergeben: Wenn es nur ums Bestehen geht, auf jeden Fall antreten. Wenn es um die Note geht, nochmal neu berlegen...


Danke  :Smilie: 

Tja, keine Ahnung ob es um die Note geht, das ist eigentlich gerade mein Problem. Ich mchte spter auf jeden Fall in die Pdiatrie (ja, ich wei das genau, auch wenn man das ja angeblich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht wissen kann  ::-oopss:  ... Pd. ist der einzige Grund, warum ich dieses Studium berhaupt mache), und da ist der Konkurrenzkampf ja schon ein wenig hart, frchte ich. Ich kann leider berhaupt nicht einschtzen, ob die Physikumsnote da von Relevanz ist. Wr halt sehr rgerlich, wenn ich mir durch ne 4,0 dann spter mal Stellen verbaue.

Oder auch wenn ich mich fr Doktorarbeiten in der Pdiatrie bewerbe (wie gesagt, woanders mchte ich nicht  :was ist das...?:  ), wird da nicht auch aufs Physikum geschaut? Das wre dann ja schon in den nchsten Semestern, da hab ich ja noch gar nichts anderes vorzuweisen  :was ist das...?: 

Also, ne 1 oder 2 will ich eh nicht, das wr vllig unrealistisch. Aber ne 3 wr prinzipiell schon hbscher als ne 4. Und das auch nur wegen der Pdiatrie, ansonsten wr mir der ganz Kse vllig wurst und ich wrd das angehen wie unsere smtlichen unbenoteten Vorklinik-Klausuren: hauptsache Bestehen!  :Top: 


Ich glaub, ich werd wegen dieser Sache mal im Assi-Forum hier nachfragen, auch wenn ich mich damit wahrscheinlich voll zum mmel mache ..  :Blush: 


@ Tortet: herzlichen Glckwunsch auch dir zur Scheinfreiheit!  :Party: 


@ abi: Ich finde nicht, dass du langsam bist, 30 Seiten sind doch gut. Es kommt doch auch immer aufs Thema an. Bei PsychSoz kriegt man logischerweise mehr Seiten in der selben Zeit durch als bei Biochemie oder Physio.
Ich finds immer gut, wenn man pro Tag einen bestimmten kleinen Themenkomplex lernt, also zB Geschlechtsorgane oder so, und das dann auch direkt im Anschluss kreuzt. Klappt bei mir leider meistens nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber naja ...

Wieso in 3 Wochen, habt ihr da schon Mndliche? Wann erfhrst du, welche Prfer du hast? Weil dann kannst du dir ja vielleicht Protokolle anschauen und die Themen besser eingrenzen, und auch mal Lcken wagen, wenn du weit, dass das praktisch nie gefragt wird.


Tschakka, wir schaffen das alle ... oder wie meine asiatische Freundin immer sagt: Hai-Ting!!!! (Sagt man da wohl so fr "Fighting", so als Mut-Spruch  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## abi07

@expecting: Ja, wir haben ab 19. Februar Mndliche. Und die Prfer erfahren wir erst eine Woche vorher...naja, trotzdem sollte man halt vorher alle Themen schonmal durchgemacht haben, denke ich. Von Wiederholen rede ich ja gar nicht erst - dafr bleibt eh keine Zeit mehr. Naja, wie gesagt: Einfach mal abwarten und ausprobieren. Bei mir ist die Note echt egal. 
Keine Ahnung, wie das dann so ist - aber die Grundaussage hier im Forum ist immer: "Wenn man nicht gerade eine Unikarriere oder hnlich Aufstrebendes plant, ist die Physikumsnote egal." Wie das bei der Vergabe der Doktorarbeit ist, wei ich nicht...

So, ich habe ein Physio/Physik-Examen gekreuzt und bin eigentlich mit meinen 71% fr beide zusammen ganz zufrieden. Ein bisschen entspannt habe ich auch (WWM lsst gren) und jetzt mach ich noch ein bisschen Physio vor dem  :schnarch...: .

----------


## Tanita

Meine Kapazitt ist auch auf etwa 30 Seiten pro Tag begrenzt. Daher hat der Plan mit pro Tag ein halbes Medi-Learn-Script auch ganz gut geklappt. Zumindest fast immer^^
Aber mehr geht wirklich nicht. Also so zum lesen schon, aber nicht zum wenigstens-Grundlegendes-im-Kopf-Behalten.

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen zusammen!

@abi: Also, ich finde 30 Seiten total in Ordnung. Wenn Dir jemand erzht, er wrde mehr schaffen, glaube ich nicht, dass davon viel hngenbleibt.
Das mit dem Kreuzen ist imho allerdings sehr wichtig, vielleicht kannst Du ja nach dem Lernen noch ein paar Fragen schaffen. Durchhalten - Du schaffst das schon! :Top: 

@expecting: Danke fr die Glckwnsche! Ich wusste nicht, dass die Bedingungen fr Pdiatrie so streng sind. Drcke Dir die Daumen dabei!
Hai Ting! :Grinnnss!: 

@tanita: Hoffe, dass es Dir nun besser geht und Du die bsen MD-Erreger losbist. Glckwunsch zu BC!

So, viel zu spt aufgestanden heute, los gehts mit Physio. Will heute mal die 80%-Marke knacken..... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Du hast ja die Mndliche schon, oder? Ich wei halt nicht, ob fr die Mndliche die ML-Skripte reichen wrden - in Anatomie wohl kaum, oder? Ich hoffe schon sehr, dass ich irgendwie bestehe und falls ich schon in einem Teil durchfallen muss, dann doch lieber durch das Schriftliche - darauf kann man sich irgendwie gezielter vorbereiten. Finde ich zumindest...
Aber es ist trotzdem alles furchtbar genug...

Naja, jetzt kreuze ich schnell ein bisschen und dann geht es weiter mit dem Motorik-Kapitel (Physio). Hoffentlich schaffe ich heute mein gesetztes Pensum!!!

EDIT @tortet: Na, da waren wir wohl ziemlich gleichzeitig dran... :Grinnnss!:  
Ja, er sagt auch immer, dass nichts hngen bleibt, aber wissen tut er dann doch immer alles...keine Ahnung, wie er das macht - aber es beruhigt mich, dass ihr mein Pensum als normal empfindet. Und brav, wie ich bin, kreuze ich jetzt gleich wieder ein Physio/Physik-Examen.

----------


## Tanita

@Tortet: Ja danke, geht mir besser. Denke, es ist alles berstanden.

@Abi
Nee, mndlich hab ich auch noch nicht. Ich hatte nach den schriftlichen ein paar Tage nen totalen Durchhnger irgendwie und danach noch anderthalb Wochen, wo ich nochmal richtig gelernt hatte und es hat dann wegen physio leider nicht gereicht.
In Anatomie und BC wr ich wohl durchgekommen, wie sie gesagt haben. Auch wenn ich mir da jetzt auch nix von kaufen kann.
Also ich glaube die Skripte sind ausreichen fr Physio und Biochemie, aber Anatomie hab ich auch sehr meine Zweifel, zumindest, was solche Skripte wie Bewegungsapparat angeht... ZNS fand ich wieder ganz gut- also halt ausreichend fr ne Prfung. Ich glaub, das muss man so von Heft zu Heft entscheiden.

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Oh, ach so. Mhm, schade, dass du nicht schon einen Teil weg hast - aber diesmal klappt es bestimmt bei beidem!

Hab jetzt gekreuzt (71%, ganz okay), gegessen und das Motorik-Kapitel fertig. Jetzt mach ich ne Stunde Pause und dann geht es mit Physio weiter.

----------


## THawk

Expecting:
Wegen Dr.arbeit - ich bin nie nach meiner Physikumsnote gefragt worden (und ich hatte in verschiedensten Instituten nachgefragt). Die interessiert vielleicht eher bei den experimentellen Arbeiten (Zellen, PCR etc.) wie du mit den Praktika klargekommen bist. Aber so etwas wirst du in aller Regel gefragt, das sehen die ja nicht am Physikumszeugnis. Also mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. berhaupt wrde ich mir berlegen, bei jemandem meine Diss zu beginnen, der nach so nem Quatsch fragt!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich finde 30 Seiten pro Tag eher viel und wrde mich nicht versunsichern lassen durch andere Leute, auch wenn es dein Freund ist..  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich schaffe in manchen Bereichen nicht mal 20 Seiten am Tag, z.B. Neuroanatomie oder diese ganze Kopfgeschichte... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tortet

@thawk: So etwas ist sehr beruhigend zu lesen und baut sehr auf.

Zum Thema Seiten schaffen: habe gerade 5(!) Stunden fr die Wiederholung der Atemwegsphysio gebraucht. Kopf ist eigentlich schon gut dicht, will aber heute unbedingt noch das Skript fertigbekommen und mache gleich noch Sure-Base-Haushalt. Atemphysio ist echt das schlimmste Kapitel, finde ich :Meine Meinung: 

Hoffentlich wirds danach noch was mit kreuzen. :schnarch...: 

Eben lief gerade Arizona im Fernsehen - also irgendwo muss ich hin, wenn der Bldsinn geschafft ist, auch wenn es nur 2 Wochen sind! *trum*

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Hrt sich gut an... :Love: 
Ja, ich finde Atemphysio auch am schlimmsten - wobei Motorik (hab ich heute gelernt) auch ganz dicht am Titel dran ist, v.a. wenn man Neuroana noch nicht wirklich gelernt hat...

@THawk: Echt beruhigend...

@Miss: Nein, davon direkt lass ich mich auch nicht verunsichern - eher von der Tatsache, dass ich bis zum Mndlichen nicht mal mit dem ersten Durchgang fertig werde...aber naja: Mut zur Lcke!  :hmmm...: 

Irgendwie kmpfe ich mich gerade nur so durch und komme nicht voran. Durchhnger...deswegen hab ich zur Abwechslung kurz gekreuzt (mal wieder Physio/Physik) und bin erst ein bisschen erschrocken, als ich gesehen habe, dass ich in Physik unglaubliche 0% geschafft habe! Dann hab ich aber gesehen, dass es nur drei Physikfragen waren... :hmmm...: 

Ich glaube, ich mache mich jetzt dann Richtung Frankenland auf (war ja die letzten Tage zu Hause) und kann dann morgen gemtlich ins Fitnessstudio und so...

----------


## tortet

Einen schnen Sonntag und erfolgreichen Lerntag Euch allen!

Vorhin Sure-Base fertigbekommen, jetzt gehts an das Skript 5 (mal schaun, was heute drin ist). :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Fahre morgen zu einem Kurs und bin gespannt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

Macht euch bei euren derzeitigen Kreuzergebnissen mal keine Sorgen! Ich wrde auch gerne ber 70% kreuzen, noch lieber wren mir um die 80%. Aber ich schwanke zwischen 40 und 60% je nach Thema und Fach.  :Oh nee...: 
Nja. Ich habe ja noch 5 (oder 6?) Wochen, nicht wahr...

----------


## abi07

@Linn: Eben. Das wird schon noch besser...ich mach mir auch eigentlich weniger Sorgen ums Schriftliche, sondern vielmehr ums Mndliche...

Hab gestern nicht mehr viel geschafft und heute auch noch nicht, weil ich ja gestern wieder nach W gefahren bin und heute erstmal ein bisschen die Wohnung in Ordnung gebracht habe. Ich wei, das sollte jetzt zweitrangig sein, aber in diesem Fall war es wirklich ntig...
Aber mit Physio bin ich jetzt trotzdem fast durch. Es fehlen noch die Kapitel Gehr- und Gleichgewichtssinn, Geschmackssinn und integrative Leistungen des ZNS. Dann hab ich es...fragt sich nur, wie viel davon hngen geblieben ist. Dann muss ich aber echt erstmal Anatomie und Molekularbiologie machen...

So, ich geh kreuzen. Noch nen schnen verschneiten Sonntag allerseits!  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Gerade festgestellt, dass 60% (30 von 50) durch die Nachklausur Physio gefallen sind...die mssen jetzt alle das Physikum verschieben... :grrrr....:

----------


## glasengel

hallle  :Smilie: 
so, der winter hat uns ja ganz schn stark im griff  :dagegen:  wrde mich jetzt mehr ber freie gehwege zur bib freuen.. wird wohl noch dauern.
bin mit biochemie fertig (seit ein paar tagen) und bin mit histo halb fertig. wrde mir nchste woche gerne mal prparate ansehen usw. und parallel dazu mit marko anfangen. wird alles etwas knapp, aber es wird.
ich bin echt beeindruckt wie lange ihr teilweise lernt. also so eintrge um 22h, dass man jetzt noch dieses oder jenes lesen will! wow, ich fange meistens um 10h an und bin um 19h grtze (mit pausen natrlich). 
aber egal wie, hauptsache der stoff kommt in den kopf und bleibt da  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

> Macht euch bei euren derzeitigen Kreuzergebnissen mal keine Sorgen! Ich wrde auch gerne ber 70% kreuzen, noch lieber wren mir um die 80%. Aber ich schwanke zwischen 40 und 60% je nach Thema und Fach.


Mach Du Dir auch keine Sorgen, das wird schon! :Top:  Welche Fcher hast Du denn schon gekreuzt? Wenn Du mit 40% Physik meinst oder so, was solls....

@abi: Gibt es denn keine Nachprfung? Das ist doch ein Witz, wegen sowas das P verschieben zu mssen... Normalerweise wird die Bestehensgrenze doch noch angepasst, oder wie ist das bei Euch? 

Vegetative Physio fertig, anschliessend die Sonne ausgenutzt und einen schnen Winterspaziergang unternommen.... Jetzt gehts an die Muskelphysiologie. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Linn

> @Linn: Eben. Das wird schon noch besser...ich mach mir auch eigentlich weniger Sorgen ums Schriftliche, sondern vielmehr ums Mndliche....


Ich hoffe es einfach.
Aber im Gegensatz zu dir darf ich mir wenigstens noch verbieten, ans mndliche zu denken. Du hast auf jeden Fall mein Beileid!





> Mach Du Dir auch keine Sorgen, das wird schon! Welche Fcher hast Du denn schon gekreuzt? Wenn Du mit 40% Physik meinst oder so, was solls....


BC habe ich teils schon und muss noch, aber da sieht's ganz gut aus.
Die 40% waren leider Physio und ich habe mich noch nicht an Anatomie (auer Histo)  gewagt.  ::-oopss: 
Aber ich hoffe einfach, dass es jetzt besser wird. Ich lerne halt einfach weiter. Auch wenn mein Gedchtnis im Moment eher so ist:

----------


## abi07

@Linn: Perfekt passendes Bild!!!  :Top: 
Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, das mit dem Kreuzen wird sicher besser. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch nur 40% in Physio gekreuzt...
Und manche lernen insgesamt nur 4-6 Wochen und bestehen. Es muss also mglich sein. 

@tortet: Das WAR die Nachklausur zu den Klausuren von letzter Woche und letztem Semester. Die zhlen bei uns zusammen. Bestehensgrenze waren (aus beiden Klausuren) 29 von 60 Punkten. Wer durchgefallen ist und mindestens 60% dieser 29 hatte, der durfte vorgestern Nachklausur zu den Themen beider Semester schreiben, allerdings nur 30 Fragen. Bestehensgrenze waren 15 Punkte. Die nchste Nachholmglichkeit ist erst Ende nchsten Semesters...

@glasengel: Ich habe dafr immer einen Nachmittagsdurchhnger, lerne dafr dann aber bis 10 Uhr oder so. Oder auch nicht, wenn ich zum Sport gehe...ist eben unterschiedlich.

----------


## expecting

> @expecting: Ja, wir haben ab 19. Februar Mndliche. Und die Prfer erfahren wir erst eine Woche vorher...naja, trotzdem sollte man halt vorher alle Themen schonmal durchgemacht haben, denke ich. Von Wiederholen rede ich ja gar nicht erst - dafr bleibt eh keine Zeit mehr. Naja, wie gesagt: Einfach mal abwarten und ausprobieren. Bei mir ist die Note echt egal. 
> Keine Ahnung, wie das dann so ist - aber die Grundaussage hier im Forum ist immer: "Wenn man nicht gerade eine Unikarriere oder hnlich Aufstrebendes plant, ist die Physikumsnote egal." Wie das bei der Vergabe der Doktorarbeit ist, wei ich nicht...


Ui, im Februar schon, bei uns ist die Mndliche erst irgendwann im Mrz dann. 
Ja, genau das denk ich mir auch: wenigstens alle, oder wenigstens die *wichtigen* Themen einmal durchgemacht haben wr schon echt gut  ::-oopss:   wei halt echt nicht, wie ich das noch hinbekommen soll.
Danke frs Beruhigen  :Grinnnss!: 





> Expecting:
> Wegen Dr.arbeit - ich bin nie nach meiner Physikumsnote gefragt worden (und ich hatte in verschiedensten Instituten nachgefragt). Die interessiert vielleicht eher bei den experimentellen Arbeiten (Zellen, PCR etc.) wie du mit den Praktika klargekommen bist. Aber so etwas wirst du in aller Regel gefragt, das sehen die ja nicht am Physikumszeugnis. Also mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. berhaupt wrde ich mir berlegen, bei jemandem meine Diss zu beginnen, der nach so nem Quatsch fragt!


Vielen Dank fr die Infos, dann hoff ich mal, dass das hier genauso sein wird  ::-stud: 





> Macht euch bei euren derzeitigen Kreuzergebnissen mal keine Sorgen! Ich wrde auch gerne ber 70% kreuzen, noch lieber wren mir um die 80%. Aber ich schwanke zwischen 40 und 60% je nach Thema und Fach. 
> Nja. Ich habe ja noch 5 (oder 6?) Wochen, nicht wahr...


Ich kreuz nur Themen, die ich _gerade_ frisch gelernt habe, und da dann so meistens zwischen 70 - 80 %. Dafr find ich das aber halt echt schlecht, denn wenn ich so bei frischgelernten Themen kreuze, wie wird das dann im Physikum, wenn das alles schon wieder halb vergessen ist und v.a. wenn ich bei manchen Themen gar nicht erst zum Lernen und / oder Kreuzen gekommen bin  :Nixweiss: 

Wenn ich jetzt bspw. aus dem nichts Glykoloyse oder so kreuzen wrde, htt ich wahrscheinlich 10-20%, schon bitter.





> ich bin echt beeindruckt wie lange ihr teilweise lernt. also so eintrge um 22h, dass man jetzt noch dieses oder jenes lesen will! wow, ich fange meistens um 10h an und bin um 19h grtze (mit pausen natrlich).


Naja, also bei mir zumindest ist das nicht unbedingt sehr ruhmreich, ich steh meistens erst nachmittags auf (momentan ist das echt nicht mehr feierlich, bin heute um kurz vor 18 Uhr aufgestanden  ::-oopss:   ), und hab bis jetzt noch nix gemacht. Wenn ich dann um 22 Uhr mit dem Lernen anfange, ist das das erste, was ich an dem Tag tue  :hmmm...:   heute hab ich vor, mit Physio weiterzumachen (vegetat. Nervensystem oder Hirn oder sowas), so bis 3 oder 4 vielleicht ...


Hai-Ting!

----------


## thinker

hab grad nochmal meine Punktzahl meiner letzten quivalenzprfungen (= Physikumspr.) angeguckt....bin nur ganz knapp durchgefallen...buh ^^

----------


## tortet

Moinmoin, wnsche Euch allen einen guten Lerntag!

----------


## expecting

Danke, und gleichfalls  :Grinnnss!: 


So, grad eben Physio - Hormone komplett gekreuzt auf der Mediscript CD, nachdem ich es vorher mit Medilearn gelernt hatte (und auch nur da, denn wir hatten das Thema im Physio-Praktikum gar nicht, also war es teilweise neu, teilweise aber natrlich auch aus BC oder Ana bekannt). Und ich dachte eigentlich echt, dass mir das Thema liegt und so, und kreuz 70,5%  :Nixweiss:   das ist doch echt lame, in Anbetracht der Umstnde. Naja  :Nixweiss: 


Jetzt leg ich mich schlafen, gute Nacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hey, so schlecht sind 70% nicht! Ich kreuz auch nicht wirklich mehr! Und bei ZNS hab ich unmittelbar nach dem Lernen nur 50% gekreuzt... :grrrr....: 

Hatten gerade zum letzten Mal Hirnkurs und ich fand es fruchtbar frustrierend. Denn da standen Physikumsprparate rum, weil man die ab dieser Woche anschauen kann. Ich erkenne da gar nichts! D.h., dass nochmal ein ganzer Haufen Zeit frs Anschauen draufgeht - und dabei werde ich so schon nicht fertug, wenn ich den ganzen Tag durchlerne! Naja, egal, wie ich gestern auch einer guten Freundin gesagt habe: Ich werde mein Bestes versuchen, noch so viel lernen wie mglich und dann schauen, wie es luft. Mehr kann man ja nicht machen! Wenn es nicht klappt, ist das zwar echter Mist, aber dann macht man es halt nochmal. 
Was mich nur gerade sehr nervt, sind die Leute, die keine Ahnung von gar nichts haben und denken, dass es nur noch um die Frage 1 oder 2 geht, weil ich ja schlielich in der Schule auch hauptschlich diese Noten hatte... :Keks: 
Es kotzt mich an und ich bin es mde, immer wieder Erklrungen abzugeben. Ich glaube, ich beschrnke meine Kommunikation in den nchsten Wochen auf meine Familie, meine besten Freunde und meine Leidensgenossen. 

So, genug gejammert, jetzt mache ich weiter mit Physio.

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

.. das kotzt mich auch an, wenn viele denken, ich sei ein dummi, weil ich das schriftliche Physikum die letzten zwei male nicht geschafft habe! 

Ich schaute eines verzweifelten Tages in den Himmel und betete mit den hungrigen Wlfe: O Gott.. O lieber Gott! Lass alle Menschen, die ich kenne, ihr Denken ber mich nur ein mal ndern! Lass diese Menschen fr ewig denken, ich sei ein Super-Brain!. 

Dann schaute eine kranke Dame aus dem Nachbarschaft durch das Fenster durch und schrie: Ach du Schande!

----------


## Linn

> @Linn: Perfekt passendes Bild!!! 
> Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, das mit dem Kreuzen wird sicher besser. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch nur 40% in Physio gekreuzt...
> Und manche lernen insgesamt nur 4-6 Wochen und bestehen. Es muss also mglich sein.


Jaaa, das Bild.  :Grinnnss!: 
Mehr als Lernen kann ich ja nicht, also versuche ich einfach, die IMPP-wichtigen Details rauszufiltern und die Sachen nochmal zu kreuzen...wird schon (muss ja).





> *Ich kreuz nur Themen, die ich _gerade_ frisch gelernt habe, und da dann so meistens zwischen 70 - 80 %*. Dafr find ich das aber halt echt schlecht, denn wenn ich so bei frischgelernten Themen kreuze, wie wird das dann im Physikum, wenn das alles schon wieder halb vergessen ist und v.a. wenn ich bei manchen Themen gar nicht erst zum Lernen und / oder Kreuzen gekommen bin 
> Wenn ich jetzt bspw. aus dem nichts Glykoloyse oder so kreuzen wrde, htt ich wahrscheinlich 10-20%, schon bitter.


Das ist doch trotzdem gut. Mach' dir mal nicht so 'nen Kopf!!





> Hey, so schlecht sind 70% nicht! Ich kreuz auch nicht wirklich mehr! Und bei ZNS hab ich unmittelbar nach dem Lernen nur 50% gekreuzt...


Find ich ja, dass 70% nicht schlecht sind!!!
abi, ZNS ist aber auch eh so ein Thema.... *grummelgrummelgrummel*

----------


## glasengel

Abend  :Smilie: 

Also dumm ist schonmal niemand, wenn er durch's Physikum fllt! Manche haben's unterschtzt (also waren etwas faul), andere hatten eine schlechte Organisation und sind nicht mit dem Lernen klar gekommen und andere hatten persnliche Grnde (Kind, Hausbau, Todesfall usw.) und noch 1000 andere Grnde...

So, und jetzt wieder ran an die Wurst!

----------


## abi07

Physio-Tutorium war frustrierend - ich kann die Atmung immer noch nicht! Naja, da hilft nur eines:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

Whoa, was fr ein Tag...

Nehme grad an einem Repetitorium teil und komme daher mit dem eigenen Lernplan nicht hinterher. Immerhin ist der Kurs recht effizient
(75% in Neurophysio ist ganz ok, finde ich, grad 96-08 gekreuzt :schnarch...: ).

@glasengel/verzweifelt: Sehe ich genauso. Dumm ist hier garkeiner.... (ausser meiner Wenigkeit :Grinnnss!: )

@Linn: 70% in ZNS? Alle Achtung! :Top: 

@abi: tu nicht mehr so viel... ::-angel: 

Msste dringend mal wieder einkaufen... aber wann? :hmmm...:  Dann halt mit knurrendem Magen ins Bett - gute N8... :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Und ich msste dringend zu einem Zahnarzt - aber der wrde mir nurn sagen, was ich eigentlich eh schon wei: dass meine Weisheitszhne rausmssen. Sorry, aber im Moment hab ich echt keine Zeit fr eine OP... :Keks: 

EDIT: Bin jetzt mit Physio durch und hab mich gleich mal wieder ans Kreuzen eines Examens Physio/Physik gemacht. 15 Fragen oder so fehlen noch, aber bisher nur 58% - die Werte werden von Examen zu Exmamen schlechter. Was tun?
Jetzt mach ich mich auf den Weg zu den Ana-/Histoprparaten und bleib dann gleich in der Stadt frs Tutorium heute Abend. Danach dann zum Sport...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, es ist vollbracht - ich hab meine Anmeldung zurckgezogen. Mir ist das einfach zu viel in der kurzen Zeit und ich hatte auch echt einen beschissenen Lernplan. Deshalb bin ich jetzt glcklich mit der Entscheidung und habe auch schon einen neuen Lernplan fr die nchsten 25 Wochen erarbeitet. Wnsche euch alllen viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen! Bald habt ihr es hinter euch! :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....na dann spann aber mal ordentlich ab......denn ein 25 Wochen Lernplan klingt sehr stressig  :hmmm...:

----------


## melba_

hallo ihr,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder von der lernfront. bin letzte woche umgezogen und jetzt krank, sodass ich tchtig im plan hinterherhnge, aber vielleicht lsst sich das noch irgendwie aufholen. 

@ verzweifelt: danke fr deinen beitrag, du hast mir gestern den abend gerettet  :Party: ... dieses mal klappt es hoffentlich!

und jetzt geht es im schneckentempo weiter mit der transkription, juhu.

viel erfolg euch allen und immer schn optimistisch bleiben!

----------


## tortet

@missv.: Ach, das finde ich schon schade... Jedenfalls Respekt, dass Du Dir die ganze Lernerei nochmal antun willst. Naja, werde dann im Herbst ganz krftig die Daumen drcken.

@abi: Dann gehen wir nach dem P gemeinsam zum Zahnarzt, meiner wartet auch schon sehnschtig  :hmmm...:   Nach dem Sport werden die Kreuzergebnisse bestimmt wieder besser.

Ebenfalls viel Erfolg!

Werde gleich das Kursskript aufarbeiten und dann kreuzen. Zur Belohnung gibts dann 2 h Sport heut.

Edit: der Knoten ist geplatzt - soeben 92% Herz/Kreislauf :Party:

----------


## glasengel

@ tortet wow, das sind ja traumhafte kreuzergebnisse! weiter so!  :Smilie: 

wir knnen uns zu dritt zusammentun, mein zahnarzt wartet auch auf mich... dafr war ich heute endlich beim orthopden. natrlich heute wo es a) ununterbrochen geschneit hat und b) die busse gestreikt haben. jetzt habe ich schmerzmittel und muss mich schonen (stufenbett).

und bald (bermorgen) bin ich mit histo fertig, yippi

----------


## tortet

@glasengel: dann (nochmal) gute Besserung!
                 Die Kreuzergebnisse habe ich dem Kurs zu verdanken... gehre sonst zu denen, die sich in irgendwelchen Details verzetteln und nicht unbedingt das knnen, was abgefragt wird (davon aber viel :dagegen: )

So, morgen darf endlich der letzte Schein abgeholt werden und das Pckle muss dann hbsch verschnrt sptestens Mittwoch nach Ddorf (schn, dass wir soviel Zeit dafr haben :was ist das...?: ). berlege noch, ob ich hinfahre oder es auf ein Einschreiben ankommen lasse. :grrrr....: 

*Nochmal kurz hineinschau*: wo sind denn alle? Seid Ihr vom Lernen in katatonische Starre verfallen?  :hmmm...: 
Hab heute den Kopf zu, geht nix mehr rein. Versuchsweise BC von letzter Woche gekreuzt und irgendwie kommt mir das schon fast wieder vor wie chinesisch....was man in so kurzer Zeit alles vergessen kann, ist dmonisch!

----------


## melba_

> Hab heute den Kopf zu, geht nix mehr rein. Versuchsweise BC von letzter Woche gekreuzt und irgendwie kommt mir das schon fast wieder vor wie chinesisch....was man in so kurzer Zeit alles vergessen kann, ist dmonisch!


da sagst du was wahres. mir geht es mit physio so. es ist keine 3 wochen her, dass ich jeden tag ber dem huppelsberg hing und neulich hat mich der versuch, wieder ein paar physiofragen zu kreuzen dermaen deprimiert, dass ich abgebrochen habe. wobei ich im gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier atmung noch am schlssigsten finde und da auch am besten kreuze.
biochemie luft ganz gut, zumindest frs schriftliche mache ich mir da hoffnung auf mindestens 75-80%, um meine schwchen ein bisschen auszubgeln. 
physik habe ich ganz aufgegeben, da fehlt mir einfach die entsprechende gehirnregion und ich werde wohl einfach immer den gleichen buchstaben ankreuzen.  :Nixweiss: 
anatomie schiebe ich weiterhin munter vor mir her... also alles wie gehabt.

----------


## Tanita

> *Nochmal kurz hineinschau*: wo sind denn alle? Seid Ihr vom Lernen in katatonische Starre verfallen?


Jap kann ich so besttigen....*g*
Nee, also im Ernst. Ich hab heute Vormittag und Mittag Biochemie gemacht und dann bin ich abends mit ner Freundin schwimmen gegangen und dann nochmal 2km heimgelaufen und jetzt bin ich platt^^

----------


## expecting

Arrrrgghhhss ..

Grad Physio Verdauung gekreuzt (ein Thema, das bei uns an der Uni brigens einfach mal komplett ignoriert wird, kommt weder im Praktikum noch in der Klausur dran, genauso wie Hormone oder vegetatives Nervensystem ...) und was ist? *65 %*, direkt nach Lernen UND Tutoriat heute. Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz  :Hh?:  :was ist das...?: 

Am Freitag ist der erste Tag vom Probephysikum, bin ja mal gespannt, das gibt ein Disaster. Ich hoffe schwer, dass ich wenigstens 30%, besser 40% machen werde, auch wenn ich BC, Physik und Chemie noch berhaupt nicht wiederholt habe. Noch schlechtere Ergebnisse wrden mich einfach ZU sehr frustrieren.  :Nixweiss: 





> So, es ist vollbracht - ich hab meine Anmeldung zurckgezogen. Mir ist das einfach zu viel in der kurzen Zeit und ich hatte auch echt einen beschissenen Lernplan. Deshalb bin ich jetzt glcklich mit der Entscheidung und habe auch schon einen neuen Lernplan fr die nchsten 25 Wochen erarbeitet. Wnsche euch alllen viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen! Bald habt ihr es hinter euch!


Kann ich gut verstehen, hab ich auch in Erwgung gezogen gehabt. Ich wnsch dir ganz viel Erfolg im August und dass du die gewonnene Zeit gut nutzen kannst!  :Grinnnss!:  





> wir knnen uns zu dritt zusammentun, mein zahnarzt wartet auch auf mich...


Wir sind dann schon zu viert  :Blush:   ich hab seit kurz vor Weihnachten eine minimale dunkelgraue Stelle an / unter der einen Fllung. Keine Ahnung, ob das Karies ist, wahrscheinlich schon (was sonst?), und ich wei nicht, ob ich da vor dem P noch zum Zahnarzt soll ... wr vielleicht schon besser, am Ende fngt es genau 2 Tage vorm P an weh zu tun  :Oh nee...: 
Und das, wo ich seit Jahren kein Loch mehr hatte  :Aufgepasst!: 



So, Zeit fr die Heia, hab schlafmangelbedingt schon einen leichten Tinnitus links  :schnarch...:  seit Montagmittag hab ich insgesamt 7h geschlafen, das reicht eindeutig nicht. Wenn ich die Zeit wenigstens besser gentzt htte  :was ist das...?: 

Gute Nacht  :Grinnnss!:  und euch allen viel Energie frs  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Hallo zusammen,

so, das Nachreichpaket ist auf dem Weg.

Es ist schon 16.00 Uhr und ich fange jetzt erst mit dem Lernen an - im Kurs haben wir heute meine "Lieblingsthemen" durchgenommen, das wird nochmal anstrengend heute, alles nachzuarbeiten.

@expecting: Das mit dem Probephysikum hrt sich interessant an - kann daran jeder teilnehmen? Ich finde es gut, dass man dabei seinen Status quo erfhrt und vielleicht etwas Angst vor der Prfungssituation verliert.
Ich finde brigens, dass 65% ganz okay fr ein Thema sind, das man zum ersten Mal kreuzt und das Du, wie Du schreibst, Dir auch selbst erarbeiten musstest. Lt sich in 5 Wochen schliesslich noch viel dran verbessern.

@melba: ich glaube, C ist Moment ein heisser Tipp  :hmmm...:  Bei Anatomie sind wir dann schon 2, die schieben... Ich mag einfach nicht (habs gestern versucht - Gehirn wollte aber nicht).

So, der Plan heute: Blut(gerinnung) und Niere/Wasserhaushalt kreuzen, danach noch was Histo lesen...und jetzt schon so mde :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

Ich finde Ana immer noch toll (mal von Neuro abgesehen) - war heute den ganzen Tag im Prpsaal: vormittags haben wir obere Ex und nachmittags untere Ex durchgemacht. Hatte zwar vieles vergessen, aber irgendwie hat es total Spa gemacht, mal wieder nach Muskeln und Leitungsbahnen zu fahnden... :hmmm...: 
Ich trauer halt immer noch dem Job als Prpassi nach...ich htte das echt gerne gemacht. Aber naja, so hatte ich - zumindest theoretisch - mehr Lernzeit.... ::-oopss: 

@Miss: Finde ich auch total schade, dass du nicht mit uns Physikum machst. Gepackt httest du es sicher, aber das weit du ja auch selber. Aber wenn es fr dich so besser ist, wnsche ich dir auf jeden Fall schonmal ganz, ganz viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen fr die nchsten Monate!!! Und jetzt mach erstmal Urlaub!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

So, gerade erst vom Prpsaal heimgekommen, schnell was gegessen und jetzt geht's gleich wieder zum Physio-Tutorium. Naja, morgen ist kein Tutorium, Sonntag auch nicht - da kann ich ja dann wieder lernen und kreuzen. 

@all: Jo, wir schaffen das!!! ::-winky:

----------


## glasengel

Hmm, mein Gehirn ist auch ein Sieb. Ich merke das nicht am Kreuzen (mach ich ja nicht), aber an den tollen Frage - Antwort -Bchern. Wenn ich mir die Antwort durchlese, wei ich es auch wieder, aber das bringt mir fr die Prfung ja mal nix ("das ist so und so und so"-"ja stimmt, jetzt wo Sie es sagen fllt es mir auch wieder ein!")  :Traurig: 

Dafr bin ich heute mit Histo fertig geworden (ok, Mikroskopieren mte ich noch) und fange jetzt mir allg. Anatomie an. Hilfe!

@expecting Hmm, das mit deinem Zahn klingt aber nicht so gut. Da wrde ich mir vorsichtshalber einen Termin geben lassen. Beim Zahnarzt muss man ja normalerweise nicht soo lange warten und du kannst dir ja ne schwarze Reihe mitnehmen ;)

So, ich werde dann noch das Kapitel zu Ende lesen und mich nochmal ne Runde mit Frage - Antwort frustrieren.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Danke dir! Das ist lieb! Aber wir sehen uns ja sptestens in der Klinik wieder... irgendwo.. irgendwann.. :Grinnnss!: 
Mir gehts ganz gut gerade. Heute war meine letzte Demo fr die Prppis, was auch gut war und ich hab endlich die Hirnnerven fertig bekommen... und Nasenhhle und Nebenhhlen gemacht. Jetzt dann gleich noch Mundbereich.. Zunge und sowas Nettes.. So viel also zum Thema Urlaub machen... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Tja, die guten Vorstze... stattdessen hab ich den Nachmittag verpennt... :schnarch...: 

Erst um sieben wieder aufgestanden und bis jetzt immerhin noch ein wenig gekreuzt. Momentan wieder fleissig am Vergessen, Kreuzergebnisse Tendenz stark fallend. :Hh?:  :Nixweiss: 

Wenn ich berlege, dass ich noch die ganze Anatomie lernen muss, wird mir schlecht...  :kotzen: 

@glasengel: Du kommst doch gut vorwrts. Falls Du ein Mittel gegen das Siebgehirn entdeckst, sag mir bitte Bescheid..

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Hrt sich an, als wrdest du grad mehr als ich lernen...

Ich bin frustriert - im Prpsaal Kopf/Hals angeschaut und sehr wenig erkannt bzw. berhaupt erinnert. Ich hasse diese Gebiete: Kopf/Neuro/Hals - einfach furchtbar. Von mir aus knnte der Krper gerne an den Claviculae enden...

So, jetzt Mittagspause, dann Biochemie und Ana. Morgen den ganzen Tag Ana-Tutorium...das wird was...
@Miss: Kommst du eigentlich trotzdem?

----------


## tortet

Heute mittag das  Physiorepetitorium aufgearbeitet, jetzt fast fertig mit Histoskript ML... Na also, geht doch.

@abi: Kopf-Hals finde ich ausnahmsweise spannend... und Neuroanatomie :Love: 
         Hast Du schon den Termin frs Mndliche? *ganz fest Daumen drck  und hoff, dass Du nette Prfer bekommst*

----------


## melba_

Hola amigos,

wie luft es bei euch? 

ich lese im moment psycho und wiederhole biochemie, aber es kommt mir vor, als wre alles umsonst, irgendwie habe ich das gefhl, so gut wie nichts aktiv wiedergeben zu knnen. (muss bei psycho ja aber zum glck auch nicht sein)

@ tortet: und, schon mit anatomie angefangen? (edit: aha ok, wie ich sehe schon, sehr gut!) ich werde am montag loslegen und rede mir gerade ein, dass ich bestimmt spa dran finde und dann wie abi07 hier meine positiven prpsaalerlebnisse mit euch teile. ich versuche quasi, mich selbst zu verarschen, mal gucken ob es klappt...also immer positiv rangehen, denn anatomie macht uns froh, hoho!  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

@melba: Hoffentlich fllst Du auch auf die eigene Verarsche rein  :peng:  Ist aber eine gute Idee, wie ich finde :Grinnnss!:  

Montag ist Anarepetitorium bei uns hier und morgen habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, mit dem Wiederholen anzufangen - werde mich aber erstmal mit Histo "reinrumpeln". In den Saal /mikroskopieren knnen wir noch nicht, wird erst in ca. 2 Wochen was.

Gleich gehts aber erstmal zum Sport. :Grinnnss!: 

Hai Ting!

----------


## Tanita

> Hola amigos,
> 
> wie luft es bei euch? 
> 
> ich lese im moment psycho und wiederhole biochemie, aber es kommt mir vor, als wre alles umsonst, irgendwie habe ich das gefhl, so gut wie nichts aktiv wiedergeben zu knnen. (muss bei psycho ja aber zum glck auch nicht sein)


Exactamente el mismo problema...  -.-

Naja, auer, dass ich grad noch BC und Physik les (nicht missverstehen, Physik ist natrlich nur ein Skript und ich hab jetzt auch nicht so den Anspruch es wirklich zu verstehen, aber einmal halt lesen)

----------


## expecting

Heute war Probephysikum, 1. Tag  :Grinnnss!:   wir konnten uns aussuchen, ob wir das Examen von F09 oder von H09 kreuzen wollen, ich hab das von F09 genommen, so heb ich mir H09 noch fr spter auf (konnte mir von H09 ebenfalls den Frage- und Lsungsbogen mitnehmen).


Und ich bin so stolz auf mich ... 56%  :Party: 


Bei mindestens 50% der Biochemie-Fragen hab ich nur geraten, weil ich das Fach halt berhaupt noch nicht wiederholt hab ... bzw so Sachen wie den Aminosure- oder Basenstoffwechsel oder den Glucosestoffwechsel (I know ...) hab ich einfach *berhaupt* noch nie gelernt, und gerade das kommt wohl sehr viel dran.

Chemie hab ich grtenteils ebenfalls geraten, bei Physik konnt ich zumindest so ca. die Hlfte. Alles ohne zu lernen / wiederholen  :Party: 

War lustig beim Auswerten, ich hab immer ganze Frageblcke richtig bzw. so 8/10 oder so, und dann wieder 2/10 ^^
Da sieht man halt ganz krass, welche Themen ich noch gar nicht gemacht hab.


Ja, jedenfalls, das freut mich jetzt total, weil ich den ersten Tag eh schwieriger einschtze, und wenn mir jetzt schon nur noch 4% fehlen, wo ich die BC noch berhaupt nicht wiederholt habe ... sehr schn  ::-stud: 



Ach, und ich hab mir heute mal die "Lernstrategien" von ML gekauft, war das einzige Heft, das mir noch fehlte  :hmmm...: 
Macht beim berfliegen nen guten Eindruck, wenn ich echt raten muss, werd ich mich nach deren Tipps richten  :Grinnnss!: 




@ melba und Tanita: das mit dem nicht-wiedergeben-knnen hab ich auch ... aber ich hoffe, dass sich das nur so anfhlt und dass man in der Prfungssituation unter (Nor?-)Adrenalineinfluss usw dann doch halbwegs reproduzieren kann. Hoffentlich  :Nixweiss:   momentan luft es bei mir nmlich auch stark ber diese "das hab ich schon mal irgendwie gelesen" - Wiedererkennungs-Mechanismen. 


@ tortet: ja, an dem Probephysikum kann hier jeder teilnehmen  :Grinnnss!:   waren aber heute nur ca. 10 Leute da, was aber vor allem daran liegt, dass es bei uns insgesamt nur sehr wenige sind, die jetzt das Physikum machen, halt nur Wiederholer oder Leute, denen ein Schein gefehlt hat. Und die Wiederholer kennen die alten Physika ja eh, darum bringt das das denen wahrscheinlich nix, darum waren die heute wohl nicht da.

----------


## thinker

Kein Bock auf Physikum....am Mittwoch Biochemie-Physikum.... :Keks:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, wir sehen uns morgen, werd das Repetitorium auf alle Flle mitnehmen. Denke es bringt schon was. 
Heute hab ich endlich Kopf fertig bekommen... Gaumen, Zhne, Zunge, Speicheldrsen und sowas... und Schlundbogenderivate... Geschmacksbahn...  :peng: 
Auch ein bisschen gekreuzt, was ganz gut lief.. Bin aber immer wieder erstaunt ber manche Fragen.. z.B. welcher Zahn beim Zahnwechsel zuerst erscheint... hmm.. :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: War das der untere Schneidezahn? Naja, wie auch immer, wir sehen uns in ca. 1 Stunde!  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe gestern leider nichts mehr zustande gekriegt. Lernblockade oder so...und es macht mir echt Angst, dass ihr alle schon an den kleinen Fchern dran seid...mir fehlen in BC noch ca 30 Seiten vom ersten Durchgang, in Anatomie ist es schwer zu sagen, aber Kopf/Hals/Neuro kann ich halt noch gar nicht und Sinnesorgane und lymphatische Organe auch nicht. Ebensowenig Embryo, allg. Ana und allg. Histo/Zellbio. Und den ganzen Rest hab ich erst einmal durch - von Wiederholung keine Spur. Protein und Lipide kann ich gar nicht mehr... :grrrr....: 

Naja, trotzdem werde ich es versuchen. 

@tortet: Prfungstermin habe ich noch nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass sie das Zeug gestern verschickt haben und es heute ankommt. Da erfahren wir aber erstmal den Termin - die Prfernamen gibt es dann erst genau eine Woche vor dem jeweiligen Termin (Gleichberechtigung und so)...

So, ich muss jetzt dann los zum Anatomie-Tutorium. Hoffentlich bringt es was.

----------


## melba_

guten morgen liebe sorgen!

@expecting: das ist doch ein beruhigendes ergebnis, schn!

@thinker: wie denn wo denn am mittwoch schon? und wieso nur biochemie? modellstudiengang? viel erfolg!

ich bin gerade am 1. ml-psychoskript dran und ich hatte das alles zwar ganz interessant in erinnerung, aber  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...: ! ich sehne mich nach harten fakten, haha.

----------


## tortet

Moin zusammen,

es ist gerade total schn draussen, es riecht nach Frhling, die Vgel zwitschern (hab die Mannschaft draussen grad gefttert, weil wir hier immer noch eine robuste Schneedecke haben).

@expecting: Gz zum Ergebnis! Allerdings beneide ich Dich nicht darum, dass Du die ganzen Grundlagen in BC noch machen musst. (*grusel*)

@abi+miss: Viel Spass im Kurs heute, schreibt doch mal, wie der so abluft, pls. Achso, ich stimme fr den ersten Molar(en)?!? 

@thinker: Ganz dick gedrckte Daumen dafr! Hat melba mit dem Modellstudiengang recht?

Jetzt gehts mit dem guten Vorsatz an die Histo, danach Anatomie. Ohne das Repetitorium wre ich ganz gewaltig am A..., was das Fach angeht.... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

Ja, thinker ist im Modellstudiengang. Von mir auch viel Erfolg!!!

So, der W. hat den Stoff ganz schn schnell durchgeackert, aber ich fand es ganz gut. Auerdem fand ich seine Kommentare gut, die seine Meinung ber die IMPP-Fragen sehr deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht haben...
Bld ist nur, dass das Rep schon sehr aufs Schriftliche ausgelegt ist und ich eben v.a. vor dem Mndlichen Angst habe. 

brigens haben wir heute ein Einschreiben mit der Ladung zum Schriftlichen bekommen, in dem aber stand, dass wir frs Mndliche noch ein gesondertes Schreiben kriegen. Hallo? In 13 Tagen geht es los und die verraten uns unsere Termine nicht! Und dass, obwohl wir die Termine angeblich mindestens (!) zwei Wochen vorher erfahren sollten...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also ich stimme fr einen der Dentes incisivi  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Nun ja... bei den Milchzhne erscheint zuerst der mediale Incisivus.. beim Wechsel kommt dann zuerst der erste Molare.. also hattet ihr beide Recht... :peng: 

@abi- ja fand es auch gut heute.. allerdings ziemlich anstrengend die ganzen Stunden zuzuhren..-. bin mal gespannt wies Montag wird...
Werd jetzt Kopf-Hals fertig kreuzen... ::-stud:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Du willst aber dann schon irgendwann mal Pause machen, oder? Oder lernst du jetzt einfach weiter, als wrdest du bald P schreiben? Finde ich krass...
Aber bertreib es nicht, sonst bist du bis zum Sommer so fertig, dass du noch rechtzeitig bis zum P krank wirst...
Habe gehrt, dass wohl einige Leute jetzt ein ganzes Jahr (!) warten mssen, weil sie nicht genug Punkte fr die Physio-Nachklausur hatten und deswegen erst wieder im nchsten Wintersemster antreten knnen...heftig, heftig.

----------


## tortet

> So, der W. hat den Stoff ganz schn schnell durchgeackert, aber ich fand es ganz gut. Auerdem fand ich seine Kommentare gut, die seine Meinung ber die IMPP-Fragen sehr deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht haben...
> brigens haben wir heute ein Einschreiben mit der Ladung zum Schriftlichen bekommen, in dem aber stand, dass wir frs Mndliche noch ein gesondertes Schreiben kriegen. Hallo? In 13 Tagen geht es los und die verraten uns unsere Termine nicht! Und dass, obwohl wir die Termine angeblich mindestens (!) zwei Wochen vorher erfahren sollten...


Dann wirst Du sicher den Termin bald erhalten. :Meine Meinung: 

Ich bin irgendwie noch nicht so berzeugt, dass die Ladung irgendwann kommt (LPA hat mehrfach angerufen, weil mehrere Zeugnisse sublimiert sind) - ist irgendwie alles noch so unwirklich. Klingt irgendwie neurotisch, ich wei :Nixweiss: 

Was hlt Herr W. denn von den Fragen? :Grinnnss!:  Womit habt Ihr begonnen, ist auch Histo dabei?

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ziemlich wenig: "Das hat sich irgendein krankes Hirn mal ausgedacht!"...

Programm sieht folgendermaen aus: 
- Sa: Obere/Untere Extremitt/Leibeswand
- Mo: Kopf/Hals/Sinnesorgane
- Di: Brust-/Bauch-/Beckeneingeweide 
- Mi: Neuro 
- Do: Histo/Embryo

EDIT: Ui, ui, ui - es scheint was gebracht zu haben: gerade in den 50 Bewegungsapparat-Fragen aus 4 Examina 88% gekreuzt! Allerdings hab ich auch viele Fragen wiedererkannt, die er ins Tutorium eingebaut hatte. Aber die Fakten bleiben trotzdem im Hirn, hoffe ich!

----------


## thinker

Ja ich bin im Modellstudiengang in Kln!  :hmmm...: 
Die Klausuren sind getrennt, aber haben es dennoch in sich! Und man muss alle Bereiche bestehen und Biochemie ist sogar kein Kreuzen sondern freie Antworten....aargh...also kein Raten mglich ^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, gerade Kopf-Hals gekreuzt.. die Fragen sind echt total bescheiden zum Teil... vor allem die Bildfragen.. :Keks:  Naja, hatte 85%... bin aber dennoch ber manche Fehler vergert-.. :Nixweiss: 
@abi- nein, ich mach schon mal Pause.. ..Ich meine, ich steh jetzt ja auch nicht so unter Druck, da ich noch mehr Zeit habe. Und die Zeit will ich auch nutzen... :Meine Meinung: 
Morgen gehts los mit Neuroana... :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## tortet

@abi: LOL! Das ist doch schonmal ne Ansage. :Grinnnss!:  Finde ich sehr symphatisch. Straffes Programm, allerdings... Und natrlich herzlichen Glckwunsch zu den 88%! :Top: 

@thinker: Oha, das ist allerdings heftig.... Hoffentlich msst Ihr keine Zyklen aufmalen oder so...




> Naja, hatte 85%... bin aber dennoch ber manche Fehler vergert-..


 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  Ich sag jetzt dazu nix... :hmmm...:  (aber denken darf ich doch?)

Hab heute Histo soweit fertig, dass es frs Schriftliche reicht. Solide gekreuzt
(72%, soweit zufrieden). Frs Mndliche reicht das allerdings noch lange net...

So, aber MORGEN fange ich - ganz bestimmt - mit Anatomie an  :hmmm...:  :schnarch...: 

Mache fr heut Schluss und schaue jetzt mal nach, ob das Anschreiben angekommen ist.... :Grinnnss!:  brigens ist mir erst jetzt klar geworden, warum schon Mittwoch Einsendeschluss ist, ab Donnerstag ist in Ddorf vermutlich Ausnahmezustand, hoffentlich basteln die kein Konfetti aus unseren Nachreichpaketen. :peng:   :Party:

----------


## thinker

hmm ne, aufmalen muss man die kompletten Zyklus nicht, aber knnen schon...also es wird halt natrlich nach Zwischenprodukten und Reaktionen und sowas gefragt...ziemlich doof...bh...und so Rechnungen kann ich gar nicht! 
Und am 17. ist dann Anatomie und am 19. Physio....hab fr beides noch nix gemacht...^^....bin aber durch beides letztes Mal nur seeeehr knapp durchgefallen und da hatte ich auch gar nicht gelernt...tzendes P ^^ ...am meisten Schi hab ich allerdings vor der Mndlichen, weil da Nicht-Wissen am allermeisten auffllt bzw. es viel peinlicher ist nix zu wissen ^^

----------


## abi07

> am meisten Schi hab ich allerdings vor der Mndlichen, weil da Nicht-Wissen am allermeisten auffllt bzw. es viel peinlicher ist nix zu wissen ^^


In der Hinsicht sind wir uns wohl alle einig...

@Miss: Auf Einserkurs???  :hmmm...: 

So, gestern schnen Filmabend gemacht und heute ausgeschlafen. Durfte auch mal sein nach langem Tutorium + Kreuzen. Heute geht es aber wieder voll weiter!!!

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen und einen schnen Sonntag!

... und wie wir uns da einig sind....

In BC rechnen?  :was ist das...?:  Oder sind Chemie/Physikfragen mit dabei?

Kennt Ihr das: man schreibt ein paar Dinge zu einem Thema heraus (sozusagen als Botschaft an das zuknftige Ich) und hat ein halbes Jahr spter keinen Plan mehr, was man damit eigentlich gemeint hat? :Blush: 

hm... in diesem Sinne jetzt weiter mit Anatomie :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

An Alle, die heute nicht lernen mssen: geniesst den Sonntag...
An die Anderren: viel Erfolg heute!

----------


## CFT-20

keinen bock mehr.
es wird zeit, dass die mndlichen mglichst bald anfangen, damit ich denen mein (nicht)wissen hinrotzen kann... in gut 4 wochen ist es ZUM GLCK vorbei! 

hab heut hauptschlich im atlas bisschen bilderbuchkunde betrieben sowie anatomie verdauungstrakt wiederholt. fhle mich so wie der herr hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dbDJ...eature=related
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## glasengel

Ai ai ai, anatomie liegt mir wirklich nicht! habe heute gerade mal 10 seiten geschafft, da ich stndig versucht habe irgendwelche fossas, fissuras usw. nachzuvollziehen. ich hasse hals/kopf! da fehlt mir einfach das rumliche vorstellungsvermgen und ich werde wohl in die anatomie laufen mssen und mir einen schdel ausleihen, um endlich zu verstehen wie diese fossa pterygopalatina liegt und wie da alles mogliche durchzieht.  :Hh?: 

@ tortet
oh ja, ich kann meine aufzeichnung oft nicht mehr lesen! deswegen lerne ich mittlerweile wieder aus den bchern. da steht ja fast dasselbe drinnen wie in meinen aufzeichnungen...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Die Fossa pterygopalatina ist doch eigentlich ganz schnuffig - was fies wird ist wenn du parasympathische Fasern bis zum Effektororgan ber alle Lcher verfolgen darfst weil es bei uns gerne mal geprft wird im mndlichen P. *rgz*

----------


## tortet

> keinen bock mehr.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Moin zusammen.

Habe gerade einen Durchhnger und sowas von keine Lust... Da semmelt man sich den ganzen M... ins Hirn und nix bleibt brig davon - ich kann von der Anatomie nix mehr.... Jetzt kann nur noch ein Wunder (der Kurs vielleicht?) helfen. :Traurig: 

Hoffe, bei Euch lufts besser...

----------


## melba_

Nee, ich bin auch deprimiert und hab keinen Bock mehr. Ich meine schriftlich gut und schn, aber wenn ich Pech habe, hab ich 3 Tage danach schon die mndliche Prfung und dann gute Nacht.

Tortet, was ist das denn eigentlich fr ein Kurs? Hab es wahrscheinlich berlesen. So eine Art Repetitorium? So was hab ich mal fr Biochemie gemacht und es war sehr hilfreich und hat wirklich Licht ins Dunkel gebracht, vielleicht wird es das auch bei dir tun  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

So, heute ML-Skript Anatomie 1, mal gucken wie ich damit klar komme.

----------


## Linn

Womit lernt ihr igentlich BC und Physio?

Fr die kleinen Fcher nehme ich die ML-Skripte, genauso fr Psycho. Anatomie ist so'n Mischmasch aus ML-Skripten und Prfungswissen Physikum. 
Nur BC und Physio, da stehe ich ein wenig fragend vor...

----------


## melba_

Biochemie hab ich mit den ML-Skripten gelernt, wenn mir was zu ungenau war, hab ich im kleinen Lffler nachgelesen. 

Physio hab ich mit dem Huppelsberg gelernt.

Kreuzergebnisse waren in Ordnung!

Frs Mndliche hab ich mir fr beide Fcher die Bcher aus der Frage-und-Antwort-Reihe ausgeliehen, aber noch nicht reingeguckt.

----------


## Lizard

Fr Physio und BC nehme ich jeweils die ML-Skripte und das Thieme KLB und bei Bedarf einen der dicken Schinken (eher selten).
Ich hab allerdings auch keine Ahnung wie man die 3 groen Fcher frs Mndliche am besten lernt. :Nixweiss:

----------


## edna

ich wollte hier mal auf diesem wege, allen die sich mit dem fach biochemie nicht ganz anfreunden knnen, den biochemiecrashkurs von pathik hagemann empfehlen. ich habe ziemlich lange berlegt, ob ich diesen kurs besuchen soll, aber er hat mir so unglaublich viel grabracht.  also ich kann ihm wirklich jeden nur empfehlen. gerade jetzt vorm physikum.

----------


## tortet

> Tortet, was ist das denn eigentlich fr ein Kurs? Hab es wahrscheinlich berlesen. So eine Art Repetitorium? So was hab ich mal fr Biochemie gemacht und es war sehr hilfreich und hat wirklich Licht ins Dunkel gebracht, vielleicht wird es das auch bei dir tun


Ja, dieses Rep. wird in diesem Semester bei uns erstmalig angeboten, war bisher super, aber ausgerechnet in Anatomie hakt es jetzt (und das ist das Fach, in dem ich das Rep. am dringensten brauche). Ich hab grad *PANIK*!!! :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...: 

@Linn: Physio mit dem Silbernageltaschenatlas, da sind auch die Kurven drin, die man vielleicht im mndlichen mal aufmalen muss/will :hmmm...: . BC mit Prfungswissen Physikum, Medilearnskripten und einem netten Poster an der Wand :Grinnnss!: . Mit beiden Fchern komme ich bisher (sehr) gut zurecht, aber das Repetitorium hat, was Physio angeht, nochmal gewaltig was gebracht.


EDIT: Vom Bewegungsapparat heute nur den oberen Teil geschafft. Danach ein BC/Physiophysikum gekreuzt. 
@Linn: einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja: in ca. 6 Wochen sind wir durch - lnger halten meine Nerven das auch nicht aus.

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## abi07

Langsam wird es echt unverschmt: Nchste Woche fngt das Mndliche an und wir haben immer noch keine Termine. Und das, obwohl da steht, dass man sie MINDESTENS 2 Wochen vorher bekommt. Kotz, kotz, kotz...

Ich finde es gerade sowas von besch***: Ich lerne nicht richtig frs Mndliche (Zeichnen? h...was ist das?), kreuze aber auch kaum. Ergo bereite ich mich weder auf das eine noch auf das andere gescheit vor...oh Mann, ich will endlich den verdammten Termin, sonst kann man gar nicht planen! Entweder ich habe nur noch ein paar Tage frs Mndliche oder ich habe spt Mndliches, dann aber nur ein paar Tage fr Psycho/Bio/Physik/Chemie und komplettes Kreuzen...argh...alles Mist. 

Sorry, wenn ich negative Stimmung verbreite, aber ich war heute von halb 9 bis halb 9 an der Uni und hab jetzt wegen einer Kombi aus eiskalter Luft, Schlafmangel und unregelmigem Essen und Trinken ein Bombenkopfweh.  :grrrr....: 

EDIT: Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, gab es wohl Probleme mit den BC-Scheinen und deswegen hat das LPA nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Super...und wer darf es ben???

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- hat das heute so lang gedauert? das ist ja der Hammer... :dagegen: 
Ich war nur bis 11... war mir zu konfus der liebe DD...
******** mit den Prfungsterminen... bin ich froh, dass ich erst im Sommer antrete... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

@abi: dasselbe haben wir hier mit Histo. Fr den Schein besteht verlngerte Nachreichfrist, mssten sie eigentlich bei Euch auch hinkriegen (immerhin braucht Ihr die Scheine ja nicht auf dem Postweg hinschicken).

La Dich mal fest drcken - vielleicht hilft das ein bischen gegen den Stress. Ich drcke Dir die Daumen, da Du bald weiterplanen kannst!

@miss: was schiefgehen kann, geht schief... Auch im Sommer :Grinnnss!: 

So, Zeit zum Kurs zu fahren.

----------


## sunrise1

Hi zusammen, 

hab' mal eine etwas aussergewhnliche Frage: Wie sieht's denn eigtl aus, wenn man zum Physikum einfach nicht erscheint? Kann das irgendwelche negative Konsequenzen haben?? - ausser dass man evtl nicht bestehen wird...  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Danke - leider war der heutige Tag auch nicht besser... :grrrr....: 

@Miss: Ich fand DD ganz gut - aber sei froh, dass du heute nicht da warst - es war furchtbar. Die schlechteste Vorlesung, die ich je gehrt habe und das will was heien - schlielich gab es Physik im 1. Semester...

@sunrise: Das wre so ziemlich das Dmmste, was man machen kann - ein Versuch weg, ohne dass man es wirklich versucht hat...

----------


## sayeh

... schafft man es sich in vier wochen vorzubereiten	 :Nixweiss:  musste bis vor ner woche erst mal scheinfrei werden, und merke gerade dass ich vor einem riesenberg ******** stehe  :kotzen: 

was lasst ihr denn mal so richtig schn weg beim lernen?

----------


## Tanita

> ... schafft man es sich in vier wochen vorzubereiten	 musste bis vor ner woche erst mal scheinfrei werden, und merke gerade dass ich vor einem riesenberg ******** stehe


Hm...wenn du dich reinhngst knnt das schon noch was werden. Und wenn du jetzt nicht grad ne Supernote anpeilst...
Also zumindest denk ich, dass es rein theoretisch noch drin sein msste. Gibts denn was, was du jetzt schon so kannst, dass du sagen kannst: "Das muss ich jetzt nicht nochmal lernen?"

----------


## sayeh

> Hm...wenn du dich reinhngst knnt das schon noch was werden. Und wenn du jetzt nicht grad ne Supernote anpeilst...
> Also zumindest denk ich, dass es rein theoretisch noch drin sein msste. Gibts denn was, was du jetzt schon so kannst, dass du sagen kannst: "Das muss ich jetzt nicht nochmal lernen?"



Biochemie musste ich nachschreiben vor ner woche, also das sitzt. Trotzdem habe ich das gefhl, es geht nix rein in den kopp... zumindest nicht genug fr 60% aber du meinst ich hab ne reelle chance?
das baut irgendwie auf danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Hallo Sayeh,

ich kenne jemanden in einer hnlichen Situation, der es auch in 4 Wochen geschafft hat. 
Ich wre dafr, es durchzuziehen.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Bist Du denn angemeldet?

----------


## sayeh

> Hallo Sayeh,
> 
> ich kenne jemanden in einer hnlichen Situation, der es auch in 4 Wochen geschafft hat. 
> Ich wre dafr, es durchzuziehen. Bist Du denn angemeldet?


ist dieser jemand auch in der 32. woche schwanger??  :bhh:  
danke, angemeldet bin ich. es gibt kein zurck mehr. ich ziehs durch, aber meine mediscript leistungen machen mir halt momentan nicht so den mut.
du bist auch dabei?

----------


## Tanita

Also, wenn ich vor 2 Semestern nicht die Physio-nachklausur erstmal verbaut htte und den Schein nicht erst im Semester drauf gekriegt htte, dann wren mir auch genau 4 Wochen geblieben und probiert htte ichs auf jeden Fall.
Eine Freundin musste da auch nachschreiben, hatte dann den Schein und trat zum Physikum an.

Die ist dann zwar im schriftlichen durchgefallen (ja, das klingt jetzt gleich wieder so demotivierend, aber eigentlich isses gar nicht so gemeint), aber hat dann dafr das Mndliche auf Anhieb bestanden und musste dann im letzen Semester immerhin "NUR" noch das Schriftliche wiederholen.
Von daher, auch wenn nur noch 4 WOchen bleiben, es KANN sich durchaus lohnen!

----------


## Quintessenz

leute, macht mich nicht fertig...  :Oh nee...: 
die mainzer sind alle erst seit samstag scheinfrei und das ist nicht das erste semester, wo das der fall ist, dass nur 4-5 wochen bleiben. und ich kenne auch genug, die nicht nur gerade so mit 4 bestanden haben ;)

auch wenn ich selbst in anbetracht der stoffmenge, die ich noch nicht beherrsche, nicht so ganz dran glaube im moment: positiv bleiben! haben schon genug andere hinbekommen.

----------


## Lizard

Wir sind hier erst am 18.02. bzw.zur  Nachklausur am 22.02. scheinfrei  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns sind es auch nur 4 Wochen gewesen - allerdings haben wir eben zuerst das Mndliche. 

Ich sage jetzt mal wieder das gleiche wie immer: Wenn die Note egal ist, dann auf jeden Fall probieren - vielleicht bestehst du ja zumindest einen Teil und hast es dann beim nchsten Mal schon betrchtlich einfacher! Und vielleicht klappt auch beides! Und selbst, wenn nicht, dann weit du immerhin schonmal wie das alles abluft und kannst dich dann umso gezielter und effektiver vorbereiten. Ich sehe gerade auch ziemlich wenig Chancen, bis nchste Woche (da fngt das Mndliche bei uns an!) die drei groen Fcher noch einigermaen prfungstauglich zu lernen. Aber ich versuche es trotzdem - vielleicht habe ich Glck und kriege gute Prfer und Themen, die ich ausreichend beherrsche. Und wenn nicht, dann eben beim nchsten Mal...

----------


## tortet

> ist dieser jemand auch in der 32. woche schwanger??  
> danke, angemeldet bin ich. es gibt kein zurck mehr. ich ziehs durch, aber meine mediscript leistungen machen mir halt momentan nicht so den mut.
> du bist auch dabei?


Kommst Du aus Mnster? Kennen wir uns  :bhh: ?

----------


## sayeh

> Kommst Du aus Mnster? Kennen wir uns ?


hm, mnster:ja, kennen:vielleicht? ich heiss in wirklichkeit auch sayeh, und wer bist du?  :Big Grin:  gibts so wenig schwangere?

----------


## Nilani

> Hi zusammen, 
> 
> hab' mal eine etwas aussergewhnliche Frage: Wie sieht's denn eigtl aus, wenn man zum Physikum einfach nicht erscheint? Kann das irgendwelche negative Konsequenzen haben?? - ausser dass man evtl nicht bestehen wird...


Nee, also kneifen ist nicht  :grrrr....:  :hmmm...: . Du verlierst einen Versuch und das ist doch totaler Schwachsinn. Hingehen und nicht bestehen, ok, aber dann hast du es versucht. Kenne jmd., die beim 1. Mal nicht zur mndlichen ging, beim 2. mal fiel sie durch .... total unntiger Druck, der da auf einem lastet. 
Drber nachdenken tun sicher viele, vor allem, je nher der Termin rckt, aber verschenken wrd ich persnlich nichts.


An die anderen: An vielen Unis mssen 4 Wochen reichen. Ihr habt doch die ganzen Semester ber was gemacht und steht recht gut im Stoff. Auf alle Flle viel kreuzen, Kommentare lesen und dann wird das schon. Wenn du BC nicht mehr lernen musst, kreuz es trotzdem. Das wird besser und, selbst wenn man nicht soooo viel kreuzt, schafft man mit bichen bung locker 200 Fragen am Tag (gegenber 300 oder mehr, wie manche immer behauptet haben). Glaubt mir, es ist ne Menge Wissen passiv vorhanden, was einfach durch die Frage- und Kreuztechnik noch bichen rausgekitzelt werden muss. Aber ich denke auch, dass man da mit ner guten Note bestehen kann, wenn man nicht jede Klausur im Semester gerade so knapp bestanden hat. Also auf gehts, Ar...backen zusammen und loslegen  :Keks:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> hm, mnster:ja, kennen:vielleicht? ich heiss in wirklichkeit auch sayeh, und wer bist du?  gibts so wenig schwangere?


 :hmmm...:  Jedenfalls nicht solche, die zufllig gerade in der 30-38 Woche sind...
Aber in Mnster scheint es im Augenblick recht viele Schwangere zu geben. :Grinnnss!: 

@Nilani: Du hast Recht, es wird immer besser. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ich es auf 300 Fragen am Tag bringe, aber 200 sind gut schaffbar. :Meine Meinung: 

So, heute ist Situs dran und noch ein bissl Bewegungsapparat, dazu  BC/Physiowiederholung. :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Haltet durch, wir haben es bald geschafft!

----------


## abi07

Heute Tutorium, Teil 4. Wird heute bestimmt gut, wenn ich mir anschaue, welche Dozenten das machen...

Ansonsten: Biochemie, Physio, Ana - Lcher stopfen!!!  :bhh:

----------


## sayeh

wie motiviert ihr alle seid  :Oh nee...:  oder zumindest scheint ihr so :P

heute verf...kte Physiologie: ich mach mir ne formelsammlung... hab sonst echt keinen berblick -.-

----------


## Carina2

hallo ihr alle
bin auch im maerz mit dabei... diese bloede anatomie treibt mich noch in den wahnsinn... 4 wochen mssen einfach reichen... :hmmm...:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Linn

Obwohl das Kreuzen besser wird...
Ich habe heute so einen Tiefpunkt, das geht gar nicht. 
Wenn jemand meine Motivation findet, bitte, bitte, schickt sie zu mir zurck!!

----------


## abi07

> hallo ihr alle
> bin auch im maerz mit dabei... diese bloede anatomie treibt mich noch in den wahnsinn... 4 wochen mssen einfach reichen...


Ersetze 4 durch 2 Wochen - mein Hinrichtungstermin steht fest: 24.2., also genau heute in 2 Wochen. Hilfe!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Milka81

@ abi, dann sind wir schon 2 an diesem Tag! ich mit 98% auch am 24.2!

----------


## sayeh

> Ersetze 4 durch 2 Wochen - mein Hinrichtungstermin steht fest: 24.2., also genau heute in 2 Wochen. Hilfe!


aber du fngst ja nicht erst heute an zu lernen? oder?

also vier wochen zeit zum lernen insgesamt, mehr mach ich nicht frs schriftliche  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Tanita

> Ersetze 4 durch 2 Wochen - mein Hinrichtungstermin steht fest: 24.2., also genau heute in 2 Wochen. Hilfe!


Ohjeeee, ich schwanke zwischen Mitleid und Neid.
Mitleid, weil schon in 2 Woche, Neid, weil du dann aber das Mndliche auch schon rum hast.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du das packst  :Smilie: 
Tschakka! Ich drck dann am 24. die Daumen.

----------


## melba_

na siehst du abi, dann hast du doch noch rechtzeitig bescheid bekommen. bist du zufrieden mit deinen prfern?

ich bin in den letzten tagen total lahm und mache zwar jeden tag etwas, aber echt wenig. msste in anatomie mal dringend einen zahn zulegen und physio wiederholen, aber gute zeiteinteilung und disziplin waren noch nie meine strken.

----------


## Linn

Boah abi.
So schnell also. Hm. Ich drcke dir die Daumen und denke, dass du's schon schaffen wirst und ein bisschen Neid schwingt mit, weil du's dann wenigstens hinter dir hast.
Ich knnte aber etwaige Panikanflle verstehen.  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss: 






> ich bin in den letzten tagen total lahm und mache zwar jeden tag etwas, aber echt wenig. msste ... mal dringend einen zahn zulegen und ... wiederholen, *aber gute zeiteinteilung und disziplin waren noch nie meine strken*.


Bist du sicher, dass du nicht damit gerade mich beschrieben hast.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Ersetze 4 durch 2 Wochen - mein Hinrichtungstermin steht fest: 24.2., also genau heute in 2 Wochen. Hilfe!


Boh, so frh schon? Wir fangen hier in Hamburg erst am 1.3. an und die Briefe erreichen uns sptestens fnf Tage voher.

Mensch, da hast Du es ja bald geschafft!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

mal ne frage...
mir fllt gerade auf dass oft weniger als 60 % reichen um zu bestehen... warum ist das so?

habe gerade aus "spa" ein physikum gekreuzt und wollte mal gucken wie die chancen so stehen wenn man so ziemlich unvorbereitet hingeht. habe mit 58,5 % bestanden und ich htte auch 15 punkte weniger haben drfen.. das hat mich stutzig gemacht... :Nixweiss: 

also immerhin ne 4  :Big Grin:  juhu

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: Hey, ist doch super, wenn du schon ohne Lernen bestehst! Dass das oft weniger als 60% sind, liegt daran, dass die Bestehensgrenze (und auch die Notengrenzen) sich immer nach dem Durchschnitt der Teilnehmer richten. So wird verhindert, dass die Durchfallquote allzu gro wird...
Und ja, ich habe natrlich schon angefangen, aber in Anatomie fehlen mir noch die grten und wichtigsten Themen und die kleinen sowie BC und teilweise Physio kann ich kaum noch... ::-oopss: 

@melba: Die Prfer erfahren wir erst genau eine Woche vorher (in meinem Fall also heute in einer Woche) - es muss ja gerecht zugehen. Sonst htten die Leute, die erst Anfang Mrz Prfung haben, ja viel lnger Zeit fr die prferspezifische Vorbereitung...

Ich bin ber den Termin einerseits ganz glcklich, weil ich mich ja noch kaum aufs Schriftliche vorbereitet habe und dann ganz einfach nochmal zwei ganze Woche komplett fr die kleinen Fcher, Psycho und Kreuzen habe. Auerdem hab ich dann den schlimmeren Teil schon hinter mir...
Andererseits wei ich nicht, wie ich bis in zwei Wochen alles (v.a. Anatomie und Biochemie!) so knnen soll, dass ich zusammenhngende Stze darber bilden kann...

Naja, genug gejammert, jetzt wird weitergelernt. Morgen ist das letzte Anatomie-Repetitorium und dann heit es nur noch: Lernen, lernen, lernen...

----------


## tortet

Ich seh grad Sternchen, hab bis jetzt grad gekreuzt, Biochemie leider wieder auf 83% abgesackt...  :grrrr....:  Hab heute den Bewegungsapparat komplett wiederholt, Brustsitus gelernt, Bauchsitus aber nicht mehr geschafft.... Bin jetzt etwas groggy, will aber noch ne Runde Physio wiederholen.

Der 24. also... seht es mal so, wenn wir in der Mndlichen schwitzen, knnt Ihr bereits die Fsse hochlegen und Cocktails schlrfen, Abi und Milka... :Top:  

Tendiere auch eher zu Neid :Grinnnss!: , definitiv... 

@sayeh: nicht nachfragen, einfach akzeptieren und sich drber freuen. :Top: 

Eine Runde Physio schaff ich jetzt noch...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tortet- das nenn ich mal Jammern auf hohem Niveau!  :hmmm...:  Kann ich aber verstehen.. rgere mich selbst ber jeden Fehler...

----------


## abi07

Das ist echt Jammern auf hohem Niveau - bei euch beiden! Ich bin ja froh, wenn ich 60% schaffe...

----------


## sayeh

und auch das ist jammern auf hohem niveau!! es reichen doch meist 56%  :Big Grin: 

chillt mal! vor allem du tortet: nur 86% hahahaha streberin! ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

Habt ja recht :Blush:  Ich muss aber auch mein Anatomiedefizit irgendwie kompensieren, das schlgt doch heftig rein. Irgendwoher muss ich die Punkte doch zusammenbekommen... ::-angel:  Psycho hab ich schon wieder vergessen :bhh: 

Mit dem Brustsitus stehe ich irgendwie total auf Kriegsfu, da sind wirklich extreme Korinthenk...erfragen dabei.  :Hh?:  Nicht witzig... :Meine Meinung: 

Weiter gehts, wnsche Euch einen erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Laelya

Ich muss hier echt mal nen Groen Dank aussprechen....

ist momentan mein letzter Physikumsversuch (von den ersten beiden sprechen wir mal gar nicht *g*)
und ich hnge immer nur an der schriftlichen fest....warum auch immer....

hab mich diesesmal zustzlich mit den medilearn skripten vorbereitet und muss euch echt danken.
bin jetzt in die kreuzphase gekommen und es luft super wie noch nie...selbst bei biochemie meinem hassfach schaff ich prozente ab 80 o.O
bin fast vom stuhl gefallen....

wenn ich diesesmal die schriftliche nicht schaffe, dann wei ich auch nicht  :Big Grin: 

woll euch nur mal danken *g*

werd dann jetzt mal weiter kreuzen gehen......und das ganze ohne stress und kummer ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

Gratuliere zu den 80%! Die verschaffen dann doch gleich ein sicheres Gefhl fr die Prfung, diesmal wird es auch klappen! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Think positive :Top: 

Gerade Bauch+Beckenorgane gekreuzt, hier klappt Ana super (ist aber wahrscheinlich das leichteste Gebiet  :Blush: ). Endlich komme ich mit diesem Gonadenkram halbwegs klar... :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt ne kleine Pause und anschliessend die obligatorische Ana/BC/Physiorunde.

----------


## melba_

Wie kann man Anatomie nur mgen??? Wie kann man sich das alles auch nur ansatzweise merken? Wie um Himmels Willen habe ich berhaupt den Schein bekommen?  :kotzen:

----------


## Carina2

> Wie kann man Anatomie nur mgen??? Wie kann man sich das alles auch nur ansatzweise merken?


genau so gehts mir mit Anatomie auch...  :Keks:

----------


## sayeh

ich frag mich immer nur WIE soll man sich wieder alle muskelursprnge -anstze und -innervationen wieder reinkloppen?!
vll schieb ich das deswegen vor mir her?  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

> Wie kann man Anatomie nur mgen??? Wie kann man sich das alles auch nur ansatzweise merken? Wie um Himmels Willen habe ich berhaupt den Schein bekommen?


 :Top:  (ohne Worte)

Was lernst Du denn grad gruseliges?

@sayeh: das Schne ist, Du kloppst Dir die grade zum allerletzten Mal rein, vorausgesetzt, Du wirst nicht Handchirurgin oder sowas  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann jemand mal bitte die Larynxmuskulatur abschaffen? :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## sayeh

> @sayeh: das Schne ist, Du kloppst Dir die grade zum allerletzten Mal rein, vorausgesetzt, Du wirst nicht Handchirurgin oder sowas


Das wre doch Grund genug KEINE Handchirurgin zu werden...  :peng:  Und du wirst Kehlkopfspezialistin?  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

kompletter ursprung und ansatz wird doch im schriftlichen gar net geprft  :Big Grin: 
daher lern ich das auch nicht...nur von den lieblingsmuskeln des impp ^.^

ansonsten...wer hat die verf**** namen der enzyme erfunden ey....kann doch nicht sein...komm zwar einigermaen zurecht und dann kreuz ich und dann stehen da echt 5 fast identisch gleiche in der antwortmglk und mein kopf will mich verppeln und lsst sich verwirren  :Frown: 
na wie schn dass es noch ein monat hin ist *g*

nein nein, mir gehts prima...bin immer noch voll motiviert, anders wie die anderen male....
liegt wohl auch daran das ich seit januar so einen geilen studentenjob habe, dass ich gar keine lust mehr habe geext zu werden  :Woow:

----------


## Tanita

> Wie um Himmels Willen habe ich berhaupt den Schein bekommen?


DAS frage ich mich auch immer wieder, wie ich das nur geschafft hab.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Mayson

Hallo Community,
habe jetzt lnger den Thread hier verfolgt.
Also ich verstehs irgendwie nicht. Ich lern mit der Mediscript CD (geht bis August 2008) und habe einfach mal nur Anatomiefragen gekreuzt von 03/06-08/08, insgesamt etwa 500 Anatomiefragen in 2h und habe 71% geholt. 
Das ist super (fr meine Verhltnisse) und freut mich, aber ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Ahnung von all den Sachen, sehr viele Fragen lassen sich einfach aus der Frage herleiten, manches gedacht/geraten und manchmal einfach so geklickt. Knnte jetzt nicht alle Adduktorenmuskeln nennen oder Handflexoren oder Sehnen die durch den Karpaltunnel ziehen (istja anscheinend eh nur wichtig, dass der N. medianus da durchzieht), keine besonderen Abgnge der Aorta, keine Fuknochen, usw.. hm also nix. Also fhl ich mich bei ca. 5% des Wissens (allein in Anatomie wohlgemerkt!) (Fragt mich nicht, wie ich auf 71% gekommen bin, ZNS und Kopf/Hals sind reeeelativ drin undn paar merksprche-->heiliger medianus usw, indien obst, und andere.. damit kommt man schon weit) Kreuzen ntzt anscheinend also nich viel, wenn man den Komplex nicht begriffen hat..
Ich habe dann mal die Physika 03/09 und 09/09 angefangen zu lsen, aber da wei ich ja sogut wie nix??  :Nixweiss:  
Lern ich nun falsch mit den Medilearn-Skripten (3. Auflage) oder nicht? Sind die neuen Physika anders als die alten? Andere Schwerpunkte? Ich mu noch prinzipiell alles "richtig" lernen, damit es sitzt, von der mndl Prfg. ganz zu schweigen  :Wand:  :Wand: 
Langsam wirds doch irgendwie knapp, der Tag hat ja nur 24h.. naja is schon spt, ich lern nochmal den Citratzyklus..  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Biochemie und Physio sitzen iwie mal so gar nicht.. naja 4 wochen noch, wird schon.. sonst halt im Sommer nochmal... wenns hei ist.. bei der WM2010... wo alle frei haben..  :kotzen:

----------


## sayeh

> Hallo Community,
> 
> Langsam wirds doch irgendwie knapp, der Tag hat ja nur 24h.. naja is schon spt, ich lern nochmal den Citratzyklus..  Biochemie und Physio sitzen iwie mal so gar nicht.. naja 4 wochen noch, wird schon.. sonst halt im Sommer nochmal... wenns hei ist.. bei der WM2010... wo alle frei haben..


hey mayson,
mal im ernst, wie sollte man alles in anatomie, biochemie, physio und den kleinen fchern ganz drauf haben?! natrlich lernen wir nur das prfungsrelevante.
das kreuzen hilft frs schriftliche auf jeden fall (frag alle dies schon geschafft haben)... was das mit den 70% kreuzungswissen und (angeblichen) 5% vorhandenem angeht  :Smilie:  und noch mal im ernst, von mc fragen kann man halt nicht schlau werden. deswegen sind sie in der kritik. aber hey, beschwer dich nich. das schriftliche wirst du schaffen allein mit halbwissen und kreuzstrategien  :Top: 
was das mndliche angeht, kann ich dich voll verstehen. ich fhre mir immer vor augen, dass die prfer meist nicht super detailliert fragen und dass man meist ein gesprch haben wird mit denen vor der prfung. Also da hilft wirklich nur zusammenhngende texte zu lesen damit du nicht nur zusammenhangsloses A-B-C-D-E-Wissen hast... 

ich weiss es sind nur banale tipps, aber hey, prfer sind menschen, ich vertraue auch auf ihre menschlichkeit. ist vll etwas  gutglubig aber wenn man sich nicht zu bld anstellt... ausserdem nicht vergessen: das formalitten bei der prfung auch wichtig sind. wrd mir das hier mal durchlesen: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...iche_Pruefung/

so und zu guter letzt: um 3 uhr nachts den citratzyklus zu lernen wrde bei mir persnlich nicht viel bringen  :schnarch...:  da schlaf ich lieber und fange erholt am nchsten tag an (dafr dann auch um 8)
abschlieend: wir sitzen doch alle im gleichen boot, einfach positiv bleiben. wird schon alles!!  :Keks: 

LG, sayeh  :peng:

----------


## Laelya

ich kann dazu nur folgendes sagen:

1. ich verstehe nicht, wie manche die schriftliche schaffen indem sie nur kreuzen, dass kann mir einfach keiner erzhlen....wow toll, ich kann auch den ganzen tag mediscrip cd kreuzen und am ende der woche in allem 90 prozent haben...ja aber das ist nun mal die cd und hat mit dem richtigen examen gar nichts zu tun. am pc klickt man gerne mal auf gut glck und hat vllt glck, darauf mchte ich mich nicht im examen verlassen.
hab fr meinen ersten anlauf nach der bestandenen mdl nur gekreuzt und bin durchgefallen, zwar knapp aber dennoch (und das wissen der mdl war ja da)

2. hab im herbst dann mit bchern gelernt, keine bestimmten vorbereitungs bcher sondern einfach meine lehrbcher. hat wieder nicht geklappt, da ich einfach nicht wusste worauf ich mich zu konzentrieren habe. hab die identische punktzahl wie im ersten examen gehabt und war mehr als nur frustriert, nach 3 monate lernen.

3. dieses mal habe ich nur mit der scriptenreihe gelernt, die investition hat sich meiner meinung sehr gelohnt (auch wenn das examen noch nicht geschrieben ist) hab im dezember angefangen mir jedes einzelne skript zu erarbeiten. und hab mir aus jedem stichpunkte rausgeschrieben plus doe "Das gibt Punkte" texte. Seit einer woche wiederhole ich nun jeden tag ein skript und hab mit dem kreuzen begonnen, ganz so wie es im vorwort der skripte drin steht. mit jedem tag (also jedem skript) kreuze ich mehr, es ist wahnsinn.
anders als beim letzten kreuze ich den ersten durchgang vllt in 30 min oder lnger, da ich jetzt alle fragen (ausser die themen die ich noch nicht wiederholt habe) durch nachdenken und logischen denken beantworten kann. auch wenn man mit 50 prozent anfngt (mache jeden tag nur ein jahr) bin ich jetzt bei 80 prozent im ersten durchgang und das bei biochemie einem fach was mir fast das studium gekostet hat. 7 tage biochemie und der stoff sitzt. htte es nie geglaubt, jetzt fangen sieben tage anatomie an und so weiter....

also ich glaube mit nur kreuzen und keinem vorwissen oder wenig vorwissen ist es nur mit sehr viel glck zu schaffen. Und das hatte ich noch nie *g*
dafr glck in der liebe  :Meine Meinung: 


sorry fr den langen text, wollte nur mal meine meinung dazu sagen.....
und warum sollte man medilearn nicht vertrauen, die leutz machen seit jahren super arbeit...und wer wenn nicht medilearn kann skripte zusammenstellen die perfekt fr die prfungsvorbereitung sind?????

 :Keks:

----------


## THawk

Du sagst es schon ganz richtig - nur Kreuzeln ohne Vorwissen funktioniert nicht. Und man muss sich beim Kreuzeln zwingen, die Fragen wirklich zu durchdenken und sich auch bei Fehlern zu gegenwrtigen, wieso das falsch war.

Aber wenn man einigermaen regelmig in den ersten zwei Jahren gelernt hat, kann man schon das Physikum mit reinem Kreuzeln bestehen. Ich hatte damals knapp 5 Wochen Zeit und habe nur gekreuzt und allein die Themen im Buch wiederholt, die ich in der Uni wirklich nie gelernt hatte (Immunsystem, Blutgerinnung  :Blush: )

Damit lief es sehr gut und ich hatte in der zuvor nicht gekreuzten Generalprobe nur 2-3% weniger als in den bekannten Examen. Im realen Examen dann so wie in der Generalprobe.
Es geht also schon, aber man braucht gewisse Vorkenntnisse - das ist brigens immer so bei unseren Examen. Man kann imho nicht das Wissen von 2 Jahren in 5 Wochen von 0 auf 100 lernen. Und auch jetzt beim Hex merkt man deutlich, was man zu Uni-Zeiten vernnftig gelernt hat.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## sayeh

> Aber wenn man einigermaen regelmig in den ersten zwei Jahren gelernt hat, kann man schon das Physikum mit reinem Kreuzeln bestehen. Ich hatte damals knapp 5 Wochen Zeit und habe nur gekreuzt und allein die Themen im Buch wiederholt, die ich in der Uni wirklich nie gelernt hatte (Immunsystem, Blutgerinnung )


Von einer Vorahnung bin ich auch ausgegangen. wer studiert denn (mind) 2 jahre und weiss dann nichts? keiner.

@laelya: deswegen meinte ich auch im grunde kann kreuzen reichen. und medilearn sehe ich auch als hervorragende ergnzung dazu an. fr klausuren whrend des semesters reichen sie nicht ganz (teilweise zu oberflchlich fr die erwartungen unserer profs). mediscript wrde ich nicht so verteufeln, auch wenn du recht hast dass es nie eine prfungssituation darstellt. aber einfach dafr um den umgang mit mc-fragen zu lernen sind sie gut. und um ein gespr fr die schwerpunktsetzung impp-fragen-ausdenker zu kriegen...

fazit: medilearn und kreuzen. und themen die man whrend der semester sehr vernachlssigt hat, evtl nochmal in "richtigen" lehrbchern. nachlesen.

im endeffekt sind wir doch auch alle unterschiedliche menschen und lerntypen sodass jeder seinen eigenen weg durch den physikumsjungel finden muss. ich finde es dennoch wichtig dass man sich austauscht und gegenseitig tipps an die hand gibt. was man davon beherzigt bleibt doch wiederum jedem selbst berlassen  :Friedenstaube:   ::-winky:

----------


## Mayson

Ach ja, wird schon, wird schon..
Wollte nur sagen, dass, wenn man kreuzt, man ja wei dass diese oder jene Antwort richtig ist, ohne zu wissen warum.. Dann liest man eh nicht mehr die Fragen oder berfliegt, weil man ja wei, ach ja, bei dieser Frage ist C: N. medianus richtig. Klar kreuzt man dann mehr, einfach weil man die Lsung gelernt hat.
Mir gings eher um die neuen Physika. Ich habe ja die neuen Medilearnskripte geholt und lern nun damit und dennoch klappts nit mit den neuen Physika..Die Fragen sind irgendwie spezieller, feiner..

@Laeyla:
Ich denke der 1. und 2. Punkt ist hinfllig, da so niemand lernt und die meisten Punkt 3 (Medilearnskripte) whlen. Die Kombination aus Medlearn, Schwarze Reihe bzw Mediscript-CD ist optimal. 
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## July07

Mal so ne ganz andere Frage... Wann kommt denn per Post unser Prfungstermin frs Mndliche? Sollte das nich jetz so um den Dreh sein? Ich find die roten Anmeldezettel nich, wos drauf steht ;-=

----------


## Tanita

> Mal so ne ganz andere Frage... Wann kommt denn per Post unser Prfungstermin frs Mndliche? Sollte das nich jetz so um den Dreh sein? Ich find die roten Anmeldezettel nich, wos drauf steht ;-=



Schtze so in einer Woche bis anderthalb. Also halt so 2 Wochen vor den Prfungen.

----------


## tortet

Einen schnen Sonntag zusammen!

Leiste mir gerade ein faules Wochenende. Hchstens ein bischen mit ZNS chillen heute...

Die Einladungen frs schriftliche, wann kommen die in der Regel? Auch Anfang Mrz?

----------


## Nilani

Wann ihr die Einladungen frs mndliche bekommt, ist unterschiedlich, siehe bei Abi.

Bei uns an der Uni haben die Leute sowohl die "Einladung" zur schriftlichen, als auch schon Termin  und Prfer fr die mndliche bekommen (die so um den 15.3. laufen). Finde das echt gut, dass man das bei uns so zeitig erfhrt, aber ist wohl eher ne Ausnahme.

2 Wochen vor dem jeweiligen Termin mssen die Ladungen wohl da sein, steht aber eigentlich immer in den Infoblttern der LPA's

So, ich wnsch euch dann allen mal viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermgen fr die letzten Wochen. Und Abi: klotz ran, dafr hast du das mndliche dann schon bald hinter dir  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud: . Und keine Angst, es wird nicht sooooo schlimm, das haben schon viele Tausende von Studis berlebt (und ich auch, obwohl ich extrem ruhig, zurckhaltend und schchtern bin und mdl. Prfungen wie die Pest hasse)

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte! 

Ich versuche gerade, alles irgendwie parallel zu machen - geht ja auch nicht mehr anders, schlielich habe ich nur noch 9 Tage bis zur Prfung. Mittwoch Vormittag erfahre ich meine Prfer - ich bete fr eine gute Kombi!!!

Das Kreuzen habe ich jetzt erstmal grtenteils aufgehrt - ich wei, dass das nicht optimal ist, aber ich muss mich einfach im Moment auf die Mndliche konzentrieren. Und fr Ana hatten wir ja im Bezug auf das Schriftliche das 5-tgige Repetitorium - das hat schon viel gebracht, denke ich. Und da ich bernchsten Mittwoch schon Prfung habe, habe ich dann ja volle zwei Wochen fr die kleinen Fcher, Psycho und das Kreuzen im Allgemeinen. Das wird dann schon reichen - zwar nicht zu einer guten Note, aber darauf kommt es mir zum Glck auch nicht an. 

So, ich mache jetzt mal mit Biochemie weiter...

@all: Durchhalten, wir schaffen das!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich drck dir ganz feste die Daumen, dass du gute Prfer bekommst!!  :Grinnnss!:  Wird schon. 
Bin gerade an Neuroana dran... jetzt kurz Leitungsbahnen der Meningen wiederholen und Rckenmarkshute + Liquorsystem...dann geh ich erstmal spazieren... an diesem verschneiten Sonntag...  danach kommt Rckenmark.. irgendwie nimmt Neuorana kein Ende... ::-oopss: 
Gutes Lernen @ all

----------


## tortet

> Ich versuche gerade, alles irgendwie parallel zu machen - geht ja auch nicht mehr anders, schlielich habe ich nur noch 9 Tage bis zur Prfung. Mittwoch Vormittag erfahre ich meine Prfer - ich bete fr eine gute Kombi!!!


Da drcke ich die Daumen ganz krftig fr Dich! 


Bin auch gerade mit Neuroana durch. Irgendwie hab ich keine Lust mehr, wird Zeit, dass die Prfungen endlich beginnen!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Jetzt noch 3 Wochen, um Lcken zu schliessen und nochmal BC (mit Kurs) zu wiederholen.

----------


## sayeh

nur ein kleiner link der mir total hilft weil ich gerade 100 km weit weg von unserem mikroskopiersaal wohne. histo ist zwar tzend aber gerade frs mndliche wichtig...
ist ne seite von der uni frankfurt, da kann man prparate von allen geweben und organen in verschiedenen vergrerungen anschauen (als wrde man selber mikroskopieren) mit vielen erluterungen und beschriftungen.

http://www.kgu.de/zmorph/histopatho/...pub/index.html

viel spa damit

----------


## abi07

@Miss/tortet: Danke! Ja, Neuro ist furchtbar viel - und ich bin erst am Anfang damit... :grrrr....:  Und Histo sieht auch nicht rosig aus...

Naja, morgen geht's erstmal in den Histosaal zum Prparate anschauen - hoffentlich wird das nicht katastrophal...

Jetzt erstmal kurze Pause, dann weiter mit Neuro!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## melba_

ich vergnge mich auch mit der neuroanatomie. will nchste woche anatomie fertig kriegen, bernchste woche physio wiederholen und in der letzten woche kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen. und dann ist es auch schon bald vorbei, juhuuu! 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Irgendwie lustig, dass wir gerade alle dasselbe lernen... :hmmm...: 
Die ganzen Ausnahmen sind auch der Clou.. wie soll man sich das merken... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

> Irgendwie lustig, dass wir gerade alle dasselbe lernen...
> Die ganzen Ausnahmen sind auch der Clou.. wie soll man sich das merken...


hm... was genau meinst Du? :Blush:  Komme grad nicht mit...
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch mein "Lieblingsthema", Ohr (bh!), dann bin ich durch...

Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, kann im Mndlichen eigentlich alles drankommen? Also so je nach Vorliebe der Prfer querbeet?

@sayeh: der link ist super!

Wnsche allen eine gute N8, tut nicht mehr soviel. :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Naja, irgendwie lernen gerade sehr die meisten Leute hier Neuroana.. zumindest hab ich so den Eindruck.. So war das gemeint... ::-angel: 
Eine gute Nacht allerseits!
Ich habs fr heute... ::-dance: 

EDIT- Mit Ausnhamen meine ich die ganzen Specials im ZNS.. Z.B, dass nur im zervikalen Rckenmark auch ein Sulcus intermedius posterior existiert, der die Grenze zwischen Fasciculus gracilis und cuneatus markiert...usw...

----------


## glasengel

guten morgen  ::-oopss: 
schlafprobleme habe ich ja schon lnger, aber dass ich eine nacht mal so komplett GAR NICHT schlafe gab's schon lange nicht mehr... und ich habe diese nacht noch nicht mal zum lernen genutzt, sondern mich seit 22h im bett gedreht...  :Nixweiss: 
naja, so kann ich den bald anbrechenden tag wohl getrost in die tonne kloppen und dabei habe ich heute ne simulierte mndliche prfung! echt schade, dass ich sie nicht mit vollem einsatz bewltigen werde.
ansonsten bin ich mit anatomie so halb durch. mir fehlen noch so "kleinigkeiten" wie extremitten, bauchsitus und neuroanatomie, aber der rest steht (hoffentlich). ich bekomme ende dieser woche das datum und meine prfer mitgeteilt. habe schon lnger darber gegrbelt, wann ich diese prfung gerne htte und ich wrde mir einen spten termin wnschen (28.3  :Big Grin: ). also daumen drcken, letztes mal ging's ja terminlich (und auch prftechnisch) in die hose... so, ich frhstcke mal und wiederhole das gestrige gelernte.
einen schnen tag euch allen!

----------


## tortet

> EDIT- Mit Ausnhamen meine ich die ganzen Specials im ZNS.. Z.B, dass nur im zervikalen Rckenmark auch ein Sulcus intermedius posterior existiert, der die Grenze zwischen Fasciculus gracilis und cuneatus markiert...usw...


Mssen wir sowas denn wissen? Ich finde die Verschaltungen und die Bahnen eigentlich ganz interessant, aber habe so garkein Interesse an solchen Fisseldetails - ich merke mir nur, in welchen RM-Segmenten einen fasc. cuneatus gibt und was er verschaltet.

@glasengel: drcke gern die Daumen. Logisch, dass Du heute schlecht geschlafen hast, schreib mal, wie das Probemndliche gelaufen ist! Das wird schon klappen! :Top: 

So, muss zum Kurs - hoffentlich sind die Strassen frei...

----------


## Laelya

fr mich war die nacht auch berhaupt nicht prickelnd....von einer seite auf die andere geworfen und das wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich gestern nen lernfreien tag eingeworfen habe  :Frown: 
zwar muss ich dafr heute doppel soviel machen aber das geht schon....
hatte jetzt die ganze nacht gewissensbisse...aber mein verlobter wollte am V-Tag ja auch ein wenig zweisamkeit......mensch bin ich froh wenn endlich der 11.3 ist  :Keks:

----------


## sayeh

> EDIT- Mit Ausnhamen meine ich die ganzen Specials im ZNS.. Z.B, dass nur im zervikalen Rckenmark auch ein Sulcus intermedius posterior existiert, der die Grenze zwischen Fasciculus gracilis und cuneatus markiert...usw...


davon hab ich auch noch nie gehrt. aber fr ne vier braucht mans auch wohl nicht  :Grinnnss!:  mehr strebe ich nicht an.... finde auch dass der groteil der fragen zu den bahnen aus verschaltungen und ausfllen dieser bestehen.

viel erfolg bei einem neuen lerntag euch allen  ::-winky:

----------


## melba_

> EDIT- Mit Ausnhamen meine ich die ganzen Specials im ZNS.. Z.B, dass nur im zervikalen Rckenmark auch ein Sulcus intermedius posterior existiert, der die Grenze zwischen Fasciculus gracilis und cuneatus markiert...usw...


hab ich auch noch nicht gehrt... ich beschrnke mich wirklich auf das wesentliche, denn die note ist mir egal, hauptsache ich bestehe. aber jedem tierchen sein plsierchen  :bhh:

----------


## sayeh

wenn so viele nicht davon gehrt haben, gibts das vielleicht ja auch gar nicht, miss  :bhh: 
genau, das red ich mir jetzt einfach ein  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

Na, ganz toll, ich glaube, mein Monitor gibt bald den Geist auf - oder liegt es am Rechner? Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass das Ding noch die 4 Wochen bis zur Prfung durchhlt. ::-oopss:  Dieses Fischgrtmuster ist zwar ganz hbsch, aber im Augenblick nicht das, was ich sehen mchte :grrrr....:  (kennt das jemand?) Putzigerweise geht meist alles wieder, wenn der Monitor eine zeitlang aus ist - immerhin - aber rupfen an irgendwelchen Kabeln bringt leider nix. (kopfschttel)



@glasi: wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## glasengel

@ tortet
lieb das du fragst! ich war natrlich den ganzen tag gerdert und die prfungssimulation war am nachmittag... aber dank adrenalin war ich hellwach und es lief auch gut  :Smilie:  er hat keine noten genannt, aber mich gelobt und auch das feedback der mitprflinge war sehr gut. also, ich bin zumindest was histo betrifft jetzt doch etwas beruhigter... und wenn ich es in den anderen fchern schaffe etwas strukturierter zu erzhlen (grundsatz: vom allgemeinem zum speziellen!), sollte das doch alles machbar sein  :Smilie: 
und zum glck war das auch "nur" die erste von insgesamt 12 mndlichen simulationen bis zum kursende, ich habe also noch genug gelegenheiten mir meine angst (und dadurch bedingte schlaflosgkeit) abzugewhnen.
so, und jetzt muss ich den brustsitus fertig machen, die olle neuro wartet ja auch und ne dame lt man nicht warten (ich hab auch noch nie was von diesem besonderen sulcus gehrt).
was ich heute echt gut fand und was ich gerne an die weitergeben mchte, die bald mndliche haben (@abi): ihr mt nicht in die prfung, sondern ihr wollt sie machen und bestehen! ihr wollt mal gute rzte werden und deswegen mchtet ihr dadurch. ein bichen selbstbewutsein ist nicht verkehrt in so ner prfungssituation ;)

mde, aber irgendwie zufriedene gre

----------


## tortet

:Top:  Wenn Du jetzt mehr Sicherheit gewonnen hast und der Prfung etwas gelster entgegensehen kannst, hat das ja wunderbar geklappt. Und vor der Prfung wirst Du sicher besser schlafen! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Was fr ein Prparat hast Du bekommen? Und wie tiefgehend wurde in der Makroskopie gefragt?

Im Kurs hat es heute bei einigen Themen bei mir "Click" gemacht - diese Passagen muss ich in den Bchern immer berlesen haben. ::-angel: 

Habe heute noch ne Runde Ana gekreuzt und traue den eigenen Ergebnissen nicht  :Blush:  Ich denke, dass das Problem ist, das man viele Fragen einfach wiedererkennt und sich erinnert "hier muss ich ja xyz ankreuzen". Ich frchte, die empfohlene Gereralprobe wird dann eine mittlere Katastrophe  ::-oopss: .

----------


## melba_

@glasengel: das hrt sich echt gut an, bei 12 simulationen kann dann im ernstfall ja kaum noch was schief gehen, zumindest die aufregung wird dir dann wohl keinen strich durch die rechnung machen  :Top: 

@tortet, glckwunsch zu den guten kreuzergebnissen! ich warte in anatomie noch auf erfolge, wie hast du das geschafft  :bhh: ? ich hab mir die letzten paar physika aufgehoben und befrchte auch, dass die schwerpunktsetzung sich stark verschoben hat und ich dann nochmal ordentlich absacke. na mal sehen.

irgendjemand aus dem modellstudiengang hatte doch schon biochemie schriftlich, hab den namen jetzt nicht parat. berichte doch mal, wie es gelaufen ist, falls du das liest!  :Top:

----------


## abi07

Mich trifft dann wahrscheinlich der Schlag, wenn ich in einer Woche richtig mit dem Kreuzen anfange...aber darber denke ich erstmal nicht nach. Schlielich WILL ich (@Gru @glasengel) nchsten Mittwoch die Mndliche machen und bestehen! War gestern den ganzen Tag im Histosaal - wenn Plazenta und Brustdrse nicht wren, wre es okay... ::-oopss: 

Noch genau 24 Stunden und 12 Minuten bis ich die Prfer wei...

----------


## melba_

> wenn so viele nicht davon gehrt haben, gibts das vielleicht ja auch gar nicht, miss 
> genau, das red ich mir jetzt einfach ein


der kommentar irgendeiner physikumsfrage hat mich gerade von seiner existenz berzeugt. aber deine herangehensweise gefllt mir  :Grinnnss!: 

abi, wir werden dich alle sowas von beneiden, wenn du es hinter dir hast. drck dir die daumen, dass du nette prfer bekommst!

----------


## Doctora

Hallo an alle, die in ca. einem Monat (?) Physikum schreiben - wmsch Euch viel Erfolg!! 

Da ihr aber garantiert schon eruiert habt, was/ wie dran kommt, hoffe ich, Ihr knnt mir in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit weiterhelfen:

1) Klar ist, 2 Tage Kreuzeln + Mndlich. Aber wie sind die Fragemengeverteilungen der einzelnen Fcher? Kleine Fcher immer so 5%. Und sonst? Ist die Verteilung auf Ana/ Bioch/Physio/Psycho immer ca. gleich? Habe in lteren schwarzen Reihen eine von medilearn eingedruckte prozentuale Lernzeitempfehlung gefunden, nmlich Ana 32%, Biochemie und Physio jeweils 21% und Psycho 11% und 3 Restliche jeweils 5%. Ist das auch so die Fragenverteilung? Ist die Verteilung immer circa gleich? 

2) Ausserdem, was wird am ersten und was am zweiten Kreuzeltag geprft? Meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass Psycho + Ana + Bio am dem einen Tag (zweiter?), der "Rest" am anderen Tag?

3) Und den Termin (und die Prfer) fr die mndliche Prfung, wann kriegt man die mitgeteilt? Vor oder nach schriftlicher?

4) Falls man sich zum 10 Jan/ Juni angemeldet hat zum Physikum, bis wann kann man offiziell/ ohne Amtsarzt zurcktreten? Bis 25. des Folgsmonats oder so, bis man eh noch Unterlagen nachreichen kann? Gibt es bzgl. Anmeldung/ Teilnahme am Physikum irgendeinen "point of no return"? 

5)Was wrde eigentlich passieren, wenn man am 2. Prfungstag entschuldigt/ unentschuldigt nicht auftaucht? Und falls man das Schriftliche besteht, das Mndliche aber nicht (nur mal so angenommen, gab es das schon mal?), dann msste man nur noch ins Mndliche zum wiederholen?

Viele Fragen, ich hoffe, ihr habt trotz Lernstress noch Lust, einem Neuling weiterzuhelfen! Habe leider trotz SuFu nirgendwo eine Zusammenfassung an Facts gefunden, die mehr erzhlt als "2 Tage + mdl." und "wie man am besten lernt"...

Danke fr Eure Hilfe,
berlege nmlich gerade, was da im Sommer auf mich zukommt bzw. ob ich berhaupt schreiben kann...

----------


## glasengel

hallo doctora  :Smilie: 
man, du fngst aber frh an dir gedanken zu machen, wenn es bei dir ums physikum im herbst geht...
im grunde werden dir alle fragen in der broschre des impps erklrt: hier der link: http://www.impp.de/pdf/PraktischeHinweiseMed.pdf (vor allem frage 1 +2)
wir haben sie bei der anmeldung zur prfung bekommen, lies dir bitte komplett durch und wenn dann noch fragen sein sollten, frag ruhig.
zu 3) manche unis haben vor der schriftlichen die mndliche, manche (die meisten) nach der schriftlichen. deswegen ist diese frage hinfllig. du mut allerdings 2 wochen vor der mndlichen erfahren, wann du sie hast und erfhrst auch vorher deine prfer.
zu 4) ja es gibt diesen point of o return, ich kann dir allerdings nicht aus dem kopf sagen, wann der genau ist. vielleicht steht das in der broschre (s.oben) oder es wei jemand im froum. ich habe damals einfach mein lpa gefragt  :Smilie: 
zu 5) wenn du zu einem prfungsteil (schriftlich oder mndlich) nicht antreten solltest, bist du in diesem bereich durchgefallen und kannst ihn ein halbes jahr spter wiederholen. das gilt natrlich auch fr den fall, dass du nur einen der beiden schriftliche tage mitschreibst und dann wegen der fehlenden punkte durchfllst! insgesamt hast du drei versuche (aber das wutest du wahrscheinlich).
so, ich muss dann auch mal wieder, liebe gre und nen schnen tag!

----------


## abi07

Irgendwie luft es nicht so richtig. Muss weiter Histo und Neuro lernen und dann natrlich noch Biochemie und Physio wiederholen...Mist, Biochemie ist Wochen her und ich kann mich an kaum was erinnern...das wird ein Spa die nchsten 7 Tage!  ::-oopss:

----------


## sayeh

@ abi: langsam habe ich auch so ein beklemmendes gefhl, dass das alles sehr sehr sehr knapp wird... erwische mich auch immer dabei wie ich 10 minuten in die leere starre anstatt ins buch zu gucken  ::-oopss:  argh!
ach und nette signatur, aber ich kenne mein ziel (physikum), weiss aber nicht so sehr wie das mit dem weg ist ;)

ich hab heute einen antrag an das lpa dsseldorf gestellt, ob ich einen ganz frhen mndlichen prfungstermin bekommen kann... weil mein kind am 10. april kommt (und man sagt ja immer +/- 2 wochen)... im anbetracht der tatsache dass eine aus meinem geburtsvorbereitungskurs schon vor 3 wochen entbunden hat  :Oh nee...: 
was meint ihr ? werden die dem wohl nachkommen? 
********, vll stell ich mir gerade selbst ein bein, wenn ich dann schon am 15. mrz geprft werde -.-

----------


## Doctora

> was meint ihr ? werden die dem wohl nachkommen? 
> ********, vll stell ich mir gerade selbst ein bein, wenn ich dann schon am 15. mrz geprft werde -.-


Warum sollten sie dem nicht nachkommen? Du hast plausible Grnde (bzw. einen sehr gewichtigen  :Grinnnss!:  ) und schliesslich ist die Terminvergabe kein Millionenlotto mit grerer Chance auf den hauptgewinn. Die meisten drften sowieso eher Antrag auf einen spteren Termin stellen.

Ansonsten hat die Hebamme in meinen Geb.vorb.kurs (vor Jahren) gesagt, dass man, wenn man noch irgendwas regeln will, speziell bei Kulanz etc, das noch (hoch-)schwanger machen sollte. Generell bekme man dann mehr Entgegenkommen, ganz besonders bei Mnnern, die dann fasziniert/ hypnotisiert ( a la "bo, sooo schwanger/ zu zweit!") seeeehr entgegenkommend wren.

Natrlich lsst sich nicht ausschliessen, dass der hier aus dem Psycho-Kreuzen bekannte "Milde-/Strengeeffekt" nicht zuschlgt. So oder so willst Du aber trotzdem gerne das Physikum abhaken vor  der Geburt, also wird schon. Die Prfer werden auch 1 und 1 zusammenzhlen knnen, wenn Du hochschwanger an den ersten Prfungstagen antrittst...

----------


## Doctora

@Glasengel: Vielen lieben Dank fr Deine sehr hilfreiche Info!! Speziell die Fragenaufteilung und Tagesaufteilung mal zu sehen, endlich, ist toll!


Einzig gab es keine Info zum Thema "Rcktritt nach der Anmeldung", aber da es das irgendwie glaub ich jeden Sommer als Thread gibt, such ich einfach mal bzw. frage ltere Semester...

Ansonsten: Hat irgendwer schon mal irgendwie gehrt, dass einer im Mndlichen durchfllt? Ich meine, ausser man hat Blackout/ Ohnmacht etc, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand zumindest NACH dem Schriftlichen so unterirdisch schlecht ist. Falls Mdl. VOR schriftlich knnte es allerdings doch sein, weil ja dann das Schriftliche als Vorabauswahl ausfllt.  ??

----------


## melba_

@doctora: ich kenne persnlich niemanden, der im schriftlichen durchgefallen ist, aber ein paar leute, die mndlich eine 5 hatten. es gibt sicher auch unis, an denen die mndliche prfung die kleinere hrde ist, aber ich wrde generell sagen: klar kann man da durchfallen!

----------


## Tanita

> Ansonsten: Hat irgendwer schon mal irgendwie gehrt, dass einer im Mndlichen durchfllt? Ich meine, ausser man hat Blackout/ Ohnmacht etc, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand zumindest NACH dem Schriftlichen so unterirdisch schlecht ist. Falls Mdl. VOR schriftlich knnte es allerdings doch sein, weil ja dann das Schriftliche als Vorabauswahl ausfllt.  ??


Ich bin letztes Semester durchgefallen. Und, auch wenn die Leistung nicht gut war, zumindest nicht in Physio: Insgesamt war ich gar nicht sooooo unterirdisch schlecht. ;)
War halt so n bisschen eine Unglckskombi: Die Prferin von Physio war nicht unfair, hat aber eben zufllig grade als erste Frage das Thema rausgepickt, was ich mir gar nicht mehr angeschaut hatte ( -ja das war MEIN Fehler bei der Sache^^). Und als sie dann ENDLICH gemerkt hat, dass es besser wre das Thema zu wechseln, nach 10 Minuten (!!!), da konntest mich eh in die Tonne kloppen und ich hab Sachen falsch erklrt, die ich eigentlich vorher noch gekonnt hatte und das wars dann halt...

----------


## abi07

> Falls Mdl. VOR schriftlich knnte es allerdings doch sein, weil ja dann das Schriftliche als Vorabauswahl ausfllt.  ??


Das macht mir jetzt echt Mut... :peng: 

@sayeh: Ich glaube auch, dass die da schon Rcksicht nehmen. Warum denn auch nicht? Das ist doch mal ein wirklich guter Grund und da du einen frhen Termin willst, kann man dir auch nicht unterstellen, du wrdest dir einen Vorteil verschaffen...

Es luft gerade nicht. Ich fhle mich furchtbar. Aber eigentlich hatte ich beschlossen, mit dem Selbstmitleid aufzuhren und einfach zu lernen. Nur ist "einfach lernen" eben nicht so einfach... :Keks: 

Also weiter mit den endokrinen Organen, dann Neuro, dann Physio/BC. 

Wenn wir beim Fuball irgendwas total Verhasstes machen (z.B. Intervalltraining im strmenden Regen oder im tiefen Schnee) ist unser Standardspruch immer: "Fuball ist toll, wir lieben Fuball!" Lsst sich leicht bertragen: "Unser Studium ist toll, wir lieben unser Studium!" Oder seid ihr etwa anderer Meinung???

----------


## tortet

> Es luft gerade nicht. Ich fhle mich furchtbar. Aber eigentlich hatte ich beschlossen, mit dem Selbstmitleid aufzuhren und einfach zu lernen. Nur ist "einfach lernen" eben nicht so einfach..."Unser Studium ist toll, wir lieben unser Studium!" Oder seid ihr etwa anderer Meinung???


Du wirst das schaffen!!! In einer Woche hast Du es hinter Dir und brauchst Dir manche Dingen nie wieder anschauen - halte durch! :Top: 

@melba: ich glaube, mittlerweile liegt es wirklich nur daran, die Fragen mittlerweile auswendig zu knnen. Wie gesagt, ich traue der Sache nicht recht...

So, jetzt drcke ich noch Sayeh die Daumen, dass das mit dem Wunschtermin klappt - wenn so ein Grund nicht zhlt, was denn dann? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## glasengel

@ sayeh
drcke auch daumen, dass das lpa sich beknieen lt. wre auch eine interessante info, ob sie sich bei der terminvergabe beeinflussen lassen, habe davon bisher noch nichts gehrt (aber ich hatte auch keine hochschangeren im semster ;))
@ abi
ruhig, dass sind doch deine nerven... tief durchatmen und weitermachen! du machst das schon richtig, positiv denken (wir lieben unser studium!). und falls es dir hilft: selbst wenn es im mndlichen nicht klappen sollte, bist du um die erfahrung reicher und hast den stoff schonmal komplett durchgelernt! das sind zwei vorteile gegenber den "kneifern" ;)
@doctora
"Ansonsten: Hat irgendwer schon mal irgendwie gehrt, dass einer im Mndlichen durchfllt? Ich meine, ausser man hat Blackout/ Ohnmacht etc, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand zumindest NACH dem Schriftlichen so unterirdisch schlecht ist."
vorsicht bitte mit solch pauschalisierten aussagen! das war quasi eine ohrfeige in mein gesicht, da ich nur im mndlichen durchgefallen bin. klar, mir fehlten grundlagen und das meiste wissen war passiv, da ich 4 wochen lang gekreuzt habe und kaum etwas gelesen habe und nach der schriftlichen eine woche zeit hatte fr die vorbereitung auf die mndliche. daraus kann man zwei sachen schlieen: 1. pech gehabt (wegen frhem mndlichem termin) und 2. sehr schlechte organisation schon whrend des semsters, aber daraus kannst du nicht schlieen, dass ich unteriridisch schlecht war, alles klar?
es fallen immer wieder leute durch, so ne mndliche staatsexmanensprfung ist eben kein spaziergang, aber daran werde ich dich dann im herbst bei deiner prfung erinnern  :peng:

----------


## Nilani

> Einzig gab es keine Info zum Thema "Rcktritt nach der Anmeldung", aber da es das irgendwie glaub ich jeden Sommer als Thread gibt, such ich einfach mal bzw. frage ltere Semester...
> 
> Ansonsten: Hat irgendwer schon mal irgendwie gehrt, dass einer im Mndlichen durchfllt? Ich meine, ausser man hat Blackout/ Ohnmacht etc, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand zumindest NACH dem Schriftlichen so unterirdisch schlecht ist. Falls Mdl. VOR schriftlich knnte es allerdings doch sein, weil ja dann das Schriftliche als Vorabauswahl ausfllt.  ??


Bei uns kann man so lange zurcktreten, bis die schriftliche Ladung da ist. Ab danach geht es nur noch mit amtsrztlichem Attest. In dem Fall zhlt die Prfung als nicht geschrieben, der Versuch bleibt dir also erhalten. Allerdings ist nicht gesagt, dass das LPA das amtsrztliche Attest anerkennt. In dem Fall zhlt es als nicht bestanden.

Zum 2.: ich finde das auch ganz schn pauschalisiert. Mndlich und schriftlich sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Prfungen. Beim schriftlichen kreuzt man irgendwelche Details, weil sich das IMPP immer bldere Fragen ausdenkt. Man kreuzt stupide und hofft, dass genug passives Wissen vorhanden ist, um die Fragen zu beantworten.

Beim mndlichen hngen soooo viele andere Faktoren dran: Prferkombi und ihre Vorlieben, Prfungsgruppe (ich fands z.B. besser, dass ich 2 echte "Superbrains" in der Gruppe hatte, weil man dann als nicht so guter Student nicht so auffllt, whrend 4 schlechte Prflinge halt eher schlechte Laune verursachen; andere finden es besser, wenn alle gleich gut/schlecht sind), Aufregung usw.

Ich kenne sowohl Leute, die im mndlichen, im schriftlichen oder durch beides durchgefallen sind. Eine hatte schriftlich ne 3 und hats mndlich trotzdem nicht hinbekommen, bei anderen ist es umgekehrt. 
Bei der mndlichen muss man sich schlicht und einfach besser verkaufen und gut prsentieren und das fllt vielen schwer (mir im brigen auch, weil extrem ruhig und schchtern).

Die Prfer wissen brigens nicht, ob du bestanden hast und mit welcher Note, teilweise weit du es ja selbst noch nicht, zumindest nicht offiziell. Bei uns hat es zwar mit den schriftlichen Noten korreliert, das ist aber lngst nicht immer so.

Ich denke zwar, dass man mit nem gewissen Grundwissen durchaus besteht, aber wie gesagt, das hngt von so vielen Faktoren an, manchmal reicht es halt einfach nicht, whrend andere Glck haben, nur Mll labern und trotzdem bestehen. Ich hatte z.B. nen extrem schwierigen Biochemie-Prfer, vor dem alle zitterten. An meinem Prfungstag hatte er sehr gute Laune, weil er mit dem Physioprof super gut auskommt, weil beide von unserem vorhergehenden Jahrgang verklagt wurden. 3 Tage vorher hatte er mit nem Prfer, den er so gar nicht abkann und dementsprechend war er launisch, hat nicht geholfen, ist mittendrin aus der Prfung gelaufen usw ... da muss man einfach mal Glck haben oder versucht es halt spter nochmal. 


Waah, son Mist, ich muss doch Pharma lernen und Humangenetik, abgesehen vom nchsten klin-Chemie-praktikumstestat morgen  :Woow: 

also dann klotzt mal ran, Abi, jetzt durchhalten, bald ist es vorbei und ab danach darfst du dann bei uns im Klinik-Frust mitschreiben  :Keks: 
Das gilt natrlich auch fr alle anderen ;)

----------


## Laelya

da stimme ich zu,
bei uns sind die schriftlichen immer nach den mndlichen...
man sollte also eigentlich davon ausgehen knnen, dass wenn man die mdl bestanden hat, das man auch die schriftliche besteht.....
aber dem ist nun mal nicht so.....

hab die mdl auch bestanden und bin dann durch die schriftliche gerasselt....naja pech, war auch bissle meine schuld, da ich nur gekreuzt habe zwischen mdl und schriftlicher....obwohl viel wissen aus der mdl da war, hats nun mal nicht gereicht, auf grund dessen, dass das impp nun mal detailverliebt ist  :Smilie:  die wollen halt manchmal sachen wissen, die nie ein prfer mdl fragen wrde....

aber was solls

freu mich gerade auf dieses skript mit dem prfungsbogen, was neu rausgekommen ist...hab das glck eines gewonnen zu haben *freusel*

----------


## Doctora

Sooooooooooooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyy!!!

Wollte hier mit meiner bzgl. Physikum noch unbedarften Meinung keine Bombe hochtreten, weder fr die Leute, die in Krze in die Mndliche mssen (viel Glck @abi07) noch fr Leute, die schlechte Erfahrungen in der Mdl. gesammelt haben.

Also sind schriftlich-IMPP und mdl-eigeneProfs doch zwei komplett unterschiedliche Prfungen mit leider dem Anspruch, alles abzuprfen, was so in 2 Jahren gelehrt wurde.

Mist!! Hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass allgemein-Lernen und Kreuzeln-ben um ber die schriftliche zu kommen ausreicht, weil man danach wenigstens soviel weiss, dass man wenigstens mit ner 4 durch die Mdl. kommt...

Sieht schlecht aus fr meine Sommer-Physikumsplne... :-/ Oder ergbe dann die von einigen hier zitierte Pech-gehabt-und-suboptimal-organisiert-Strategie....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

> Mist!! Hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass allgemein-Lernen und Kreuzeln-ben um ber die schriftliche zu kommen ausreicht, weil man danach wenigstens soviel weiss, dass man wenigstens mit ner 4 durch die Mdl. kommt...


Glaube ich nicht - allein aus dem Grunde, dass die Schwerpunkte in der Mndlichen andere sind (z. B. Histo kommt im Schriftlichen ja kaum vor, zumindest, was ber die blichen Themen hinausgeht). Das einzige Fach, indem das Schriftliche fr das Mndliche ein wenig representativer ist, ist am ehesten Physio (wrde ich mal vermuten).

Angeblich soll es hier mal jemanden gegeben haben, der durchs Mndliche gerasselt ist und im Schriftlichen eine Eins hatte  - das hat imho auch viel mit Glck zutun, bei der Stoffmenge nicht genau die Lcken zu treffen, aber das hat Tanita ja schon geschrieben. Aber deswegen wrde ich an Deiner Stelle trotzdem das Sommer-P in Angriff nehmen, Du hast noch ber ein halbes Jahr Zeit!

@nilani: vielen Dank fr die Tipps und Deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Die Erfahrungen, die Du mit der BC hattest, mchte ich keinem hier wnschen. Was ich krass fand, ist das, was Du am Rande ber die Klage gegen die Prfer erwhnt hast. Bin der Meinung, dass eine Klage garnichts bringt. Im Gegenteil, man verbaut sich eher die eigene Zukunft... :Nixweiss:  
Dir wnsche ich viel Glck fr Pharma und Humangenetik (oder hast Du die Klausur schon geschrieben?)

@laelya: um was fr ein Skript handelt es sich? Magst Du was verraten?

Wollte heute mal einen Rundumschlag starten, bin aber irgendwie bei ZNS hngengeblieben :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Love:  

Ich wnsche Euch einen erfolgreichen Tag und gute Nerven! Hai Ting! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin online gegangen und jetzt wei ich gar nicht, was ich euch schreiben soll...vielleicht, dass ich mich wirklich werde zwingen mssen, zu dieser Prfung zu gehen. Ich konnte die ganze Nacht nicht einschlafen - als ich schlielich um 4.00 Uhr morgens Wick Medi Night genommen habe (was anderes hatte ich nicht und ich war echt verzweifelt), sind nur noch zwei Stunden Schlaf geblieben. Ja, die Aufregung vor der Prferbekanntgabe...aber es war vollkommen berechtigt: Der Ana-Prof prft genau die Themen, die ich nicht richtig bzw. GAR NICHT gelernt habe: Embryo, Embryo, Embryo, Neuro und Histo. Aber das ist noch nicht das Schlimmste - der Biochemiker ist die absolute Katastrophe. Ich kenne die Begriffe in den Altprotokollen nicht mal und alle schreiben bereinstimmend, dass er NICHT das Thema wechselt, wenn man was nicht kann, sondern bis zum Ende an genau dieser Stelle weiterbohrt. 

Fazit: Ich brauch jemand, der mich bis in den Prfungsraum bringt, sonst laufe ich weg und schmeie alles hin. 

PS: Der Physio-Typ scheint in Ordnung, aber extrem chaotisch zu sein.

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
diese generalprobe  :Smilie: 
bin schon gespannt darauf, wird wohl morgen ankommen
finde es gut die beiden tage vor dem examen dann schon so einen probedurchlauf machen zu knnen ^.^
und da ich alle anderen skripte von medilearn auch habe....freu ich mich drauf

@abi: *daumendrck*

----------


## Tanita

Guten "Morgen"...
also mal in aller Krze, weil ich mich jetzt voll ranhalten muss.

Knnte mal jemand meinen Schalfrhythmus umstellen. Ich bin Tagsber so mde, dass ich fast nichts mache, dann krieg ich ab 8 panik und lern dann bis 5 Uhr in der Frhe und dann steh ich um halb 3 auf... super -.-

@Doctora
Du hast keine Bombe platzen lassen. Es hat ja keiner extrem angepisst reagiert. Wir haben dich eben nur auf den denkfehler hingewiesen, dass man von der einen Prfung nicht auf die andere schlieen kann.
Und ja, die Schwerpunktsetzung ist da einfach anders. Whrend du frs Schriftliche die Basics irgendwo voll vernachlssigst, weil du damit einfach kaum Punkte machen kannst, liegt im Mndlichen der Hauptschwerpunkt sehr oft halt gerade darauf. Und das kann einem halt schon auch mal das Genick brechen.

@Abi
Nicht verzweifeln. Lern einfach und schau, was du bis zum 24. in deinen Kopf kriegst. Mehr kannste nicht machen und abhauen ist nicht, denn das wr ja ein verschenkter prfungsversuch, also "TSCHAKKA"!
Augen zu und durch.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Lass mich raten- in Anatomie bist du bei Ku****??  Wenn ja, ich hatte bei ihm im Wahlfach auch ne mndliche Prfung und fand ihn ganz ok, auer, dass er etwas stressig fragt- also mit stressig meine ich schnell und viele Fragen hintereinander...
Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!

----------


## Colourful

Ihr schafft das, ich drcke euch die Daumen! 

@abi
Du wirst doch wohl nicht kurz vor der Ziellinie aufgeben?! Du weit doch, pain is tempory and quitting lasts forever... 
Allez, allez, allez!  :Big Grin:

----------


## glasengel

ach mensch, das tut mir leid @abi! ich kann gut verstehen, wie du dich fhlst! hatte in der letzten mndlichen auch den horrorbiochemieprfer... da fragt man sich, was man wohl verbockt hat, dass man sooo viel pech auf einem haufen hat! aber schwamm drber, versuch's halt! embryo ist ja im grunde auch nicht soo schwer, ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte  :Smilie: 

ich habe heute auch erfahren wer mich wann prft. ich hatte mit dem datum diesmal glck (25.3), aber die prfer sind mal wieder hart... diesesmal ist es allerdings der physioprfer, der mich in angst und schrecken versetzt... er liebt komische formeln, die keiner kennt (irgendwas mit katz - gleichung?) und malt gerne irgendwelche striche und lt sich allles sehr detailverleibt erklren... naja, ich versuche nicht in panik zu geraten, sondern erstmal meine anatomielcken zu schlieen (um dann in panik zugeraten ;) ). und so kann ich doch 2 tage bei meinem freund verbringen, ich freu mich so!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Goldman-Hodgkin-Katz-Gleichung ist doch eigentlich Grundwissen , oder irre ich mich da ?

----------


## Tanita

> Goldman-Hodgkin-Katz-Gleichung ist doch eigentlich Grundwissen , oder irre ich mich da ?


hm...wei nicht...^^

----------


## netfinder

> Goldman-Hodgkin-Katz-Gleichung ist doch eigentlich Grundwissen , oder irre ich mich da ?


ch glaub, von der hab ich noch nie gehoert, oder?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

Ja, ich jetzt auch nicht. Also vielleicht, ganz vielleicht hab ich irgendwann mal das Wort in einer VL gehrt, aber selbst wenn, dann kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern.

----------


## THawk

Das ist doch dies Teil zum Errechnen der Membranpotentiale, oder? Also so mit Natrium-Konzentration auen und innen etc.?!

Aber wie auch immer - sofern ihr Protokolle zu den Sachen habt, ist es doch okay. Dann weit du, wodrauf du dich vorbereiten kannst. Und wenn der noch einigermaen regelmig die gleichen Sachen fragt, dann hast du schon fast gewonnen!

----------


## abi07

@glasengel: Ich kannte die Gleichung auch...aber hey, sieh es mal so: Du hast jetzt noch ewig Zeit, dich speziell auf diese Prfer vorzubereiten. Bei mir sind es nur 5 Tage...und der Biochemiker hat keine Specials.  :grrrr....: 

@Miss: Ja, beim K. Ich wei, er ist nicht so schlimm, wie man denkt. Er ist auch nicht das eigentliche Problem - bei ihm kann man schon bestehen, denke ich. Aber der Biochemiker ist echt der Horror. 

Zitat aus den Protokollen: "Der Herr X war ungeduldig, hat kaum weitergeholfen und auf Themen rumgeritten, obwohl er gemerkt hat, dass dazu nichts mehr kommt. Hat einem auch zu verstehen gegeben, dass er es nicht okay findet, wenn man manche Dinge nicht wusste oder falsch beantwortet hatte."

Und bevor es jemand sagt - ich wei, dass Protokolle sehr subjektiv sind, aber das da oben ist nur ein Beispiel. Es sind sehr viele Protokolle und sie unterscheiden sich nicht groartig voneinander. Und alle empfehlen bereinstimmend, mit dem Stryer oder zumindest dem groen Lffler zu lernen. Haha, kann ich da nur sagen. Ich habe bisher nur mit KLB gelernt und kann auch das nicht detailiert. Keine Ahnung, was ich jetzt fr BC machen soll - Lieblingsthemen scheint er nmlich auch kaum zu haben. In jedem Protokoll stehen neue abstruse Dinge, von denen ich beim besten Willen noch nie etwas gehrt habe. 

Fr Ana und Physio muss ich noch sehr viel machen (beide haben Spezialthemen, die man dann aber schon genau knnen muss). Dafr knnten die 5 Tage gerade so reichen. Aber in BC bin ich so ratlos...

@Miss: Du hattest K. und ich kenne jetzt seine "Specials" an der Leiche aus den Protokollen - wrdest du ganz evtl. mal mit in den Prpsaal kommen, um die Sachen kurz durchzugehen? Ich kenne leider meine Mitprflinge nicht und alle Leute, die ich sonst so gefragt habe, haben entweder harmlose Ana-Prfer und wollen nichts mehr anschauen oder knnen schon alles und wollen deswegen nicht mehr hin...

----------


## tortet

> Goldman-Hodgkin-Katz-Gleichung ist doch eigentlich Grundwissen , oder irre ich mich da ?


Bei uns hier in der Vorlesung wird das zumindest sehr betont. ::-oopss: 

@glasengel: lass Dich nicht verrckt machen. Du hast noch Zeit, Dich nach den Protokollen vorzubereiten, dann wird das schon. Wrde mal intuitiv behaupten, dass Dein Prfer evtl. aus der Physik kommt?!? :Grinnnss!:  

@abi: ich drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen! Was fragt der BC -Prfer denn so? Vielleicht ist irgendein Fragemuster zu erkennen...  :Nixweiss:  Gibt es eine Vorbesprechung?

Lerne gerade Bio und komme dort auf sagenhafte 38% :Blush:  Irgendwie nicht mein Thema....
Ausserdem irgendwie gerade supernervs und hoffe, dass die Einladungen bald kommen.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Bei uns hier in der Vorlesung wird das zumindest sehr betont.


Naja bei uns wird erwartet sie herunterbeten und eventuell Herleiten zu knnen - ach wie ich mich schon auf das mndliche Physikum freue *aaaargh*

----------


## melba_

mal eine frage an diejenigen, die die mndliche schon mal gemacht haben: wie verlsslich waren in eurem fall die protokolle? ich habe echt horrorvorstellungen vor dieser prfung und denke mir, ich muss zu JEDEM thema einen vortrag halten knnen, und selbst wenn es nur die grundlagen sein sollen, kriege ich das bis es soweit ist ganz sicher nicht gebacken. hab jetzt von einem freund gehrt, dass bei seiner prfung zu 80% themen abgefragt wurden, die so auch in den protokollen standen. meint ihr das ist eine absolute ausnahme oder eher die regel? ich mache mich hier echt verrckt, obwohl ich noch nicht mal meinen termin wei. 


ansonsten geht es bei mir schlecht voran, ich durchlebe seit ein paar tagen ein riesiges eifersuchtsdrama mit meinem freund und hab seit dienstag nichts mehr in meinen kopf gekriegt. fr so was ist jetzt echt ein denkbar ungnstiger zeitpunkt. :Wand:

----------


## THawk

Es hngt ein wenig davon ab, wie die Protokolle deiner Prfer ausschauen: Fragen sie seit mehreren Semestern immer hnliche Themenkomplexe oder lassen sich aus den Protokollen keine Schwerpunkte erkennen.
Im ersten Fall kannst du auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hnliche Fragen erwarten. War bei mir so und auch bei den meisten meiner Freunde. Diese wrde ich also speziell vorbereiten. Und dann erarbeitest du dir, z.B. mit den F&A-Bchern, noch ein aktives Grundlagenwissen in den anderen Bereichen.

Manchmal kann es dir halt passieren, dass Prfer an ein anderes Fachgebiet anknpfen und damit von ihrem "Standardstoff" etwas abweichen. War in Physio bei mir der Fall.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ABsolute Sicherheit gibt es natrlich nicht. Aber die Chance ist schon so hoch, dass es sich lohnt die Schwerpunkte besonders zu lernen. Aber eben ein breiteres Grundverstndnis nicht ganz vergessen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Milka81

@ Abi, mir gehts auch so gerade. Hab ja auch am 24., in der Frh gleich.
In Physio hab ich eine Dame, die das erste mal prft und sie sagte nur sie grenzt nichts ein- hlfeeee!!
Der Anatom prft auch alles und vor allem auch Histo u Neuro u Kopf, wobei er wirklich quer durch die Bank alles macht und keine Struktur in den Protokollen erkennbar ist, vor allem steht oft, dass er sehr ungehalten werden kann *angst*
Biochemie kann ich zwar noch nicht, aber die scheint zumindest grob einige Lieblingsthemen zu haben.
Ich weiss gar nicht wie ich jetzt das alles schaffen soll..Ohje... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tanita

HA!
Ich hab Goldman-Gleichung jetzt gegooglet. Klar kenn ich die. Aber bei uns fllt das mit unter Nernst-Gleichung, bzw. die wird der Einfachheit halber in Beispielen eher abgefragt ;)
Deswegen hat mir das irgendwie nix gesagt.

----------


## abi07

@Milka: Schn, eine Leidensgenossin zu haben - Mitwoch Abend freuen wir uns dann gemeinsam, dass es erstmal vorbei ist - ob nun so oder so. 

@tortet: Die einzige Tendenz, die ich erkenne, ist die, nach irgendwelche Sachen zu fragen, die der 0815-Student entweder nicht kennt oder vielleicht kennt, aber nichts weiter dazu sagen kann. 

@melba: Das ist von Prfer zu Prfer verschieden. Bei mir haben, wie gesagt, sowohl der Anatom als auch der Physiologe Lieblingsthemen, der Biochemiker nicht. Shit happens. 

Naja, ich war gerade im Prpsaal, da ich dort mein Histobuch vergessen hatte und hab mir gleich nochmal die Leiche angeschaut. Ich finde viele Sachen nicht, die mein Anatom in wirklich jeder Prfung fragt...z.B. parasympathische Kopfganglien. Ich wei, wo sie theoretisch liegen sollten, aber gesehen habe ich noch nie eines... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

hab heute morgen erstmal panik bekommen.
ist ja mein letzter versuch frs schriftliche und ich gehe halt getreu dem motto "wenn ich am ersten tag gengend punkte habe, gehe ich auch zum zweiten, ansonsten bin ich ganz pltzlich krank" (ich wei ich wei, will jetzt dafr lieber keine kritik haben)

und irgendwie hab ich dann total schiss bekommen, was wenn ich mich einfach verschtze  :Traurig: 

naja dann kam heute die generalprobe H09 von medilearn, der gewinn des gewinnspieles (wow was fr ne tolle wortwahl)

also hat mein Verlobter sich das heft geschnappt und mal querbeet die biochemie fragen gestellt (bin mit biochemie ja schon durch) und natrlich die, die ich letztes jahr alle falsch hatte *g* und irgendwie lief es gut, ich wusste sofort oder mit nachdenken die richtige lsung....
vllt schaffe ich es ja doch oder  ::-stud: 

ich hab nur solche angst, dass alles schief luft.
Medizin ist wirklich mein absoluter traum....das arbeiten im KH und mit Patienten macht mir soviel spa und auch der ganze stoff ansich....selbst mein studentenjob an der uni macht mir dermaen spa, dass ich einfach angst habe alles zu verlieren  :Wand: 

dabei luft das lernen momentan sogar sehr gut und das kreuzen auch, aber  :Traurig:  ich hab angst

so sorry...musste einfach mal meine gedanken niederschreiben
werd jetzt weiter lernen und kreuzen und wiederholen und ach was wei ich
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich kann gern mal mitkommen in den Prpsaal... wei aber nicht ob ich ne groe Hilfe bin  :peng:  Wann hast du nochmal Prfung?
Zu den Kopfganglien- wir haben beim W. nur das Ganglion Pterygopalatinum "gesehen".. allerdings war es einfach eine minimale Verdickung.. er meinte aber das wre es... htte auch alles andere sein knnen... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Also bei uns in den Anatomietestaten sollte man in einem solchen Fall dann wenigstens sagen und grob zeigen wo es sein SOLLTE! Oft ist sowas ja wegprpariert oder schlecht zu sehen oder oder....
Wenn die bei euch in der Prfung gute Prparate nutzen dann wirst du die schon finden! Gibt es denn vielleicht Ausstellungsmodelle eurer Anatomie an denen man auch mal was sehen kann ?

----------


## tortet

@laelya: Deine Angst kann ich gut nachvollziehen (mir gehts hnlich), ich denke aber, dass bei einem Fehlversuch nicht die Welt zusammenbricht, dann macht man es halt nochmal. Wenn es gut luft, wie Du schreibst, brauchst Du Dir - denke ich - keine Sorgen machen. Mach Dich nicht selbst verrckt und gnn Dir lieber zwischendurch mal eine Atempause - es sind noch 3 Wochen, die es durchzuhalten gilt, dazu gehren imho auch Pausen. 

Aber was rede ich, ich ertappe mich mittlerweile beim Lernen regelmssig dabei, dass die Gedanken anfangen zu kreisen und das Ganze dann in hektischem Nachschlagen von Lckenthemen ausartet... :Nixweiss:  ("wie ging noch mal dies, wie hiess nochmal das, warum habe ich das schon wieder vergessen, warum immer dieselben Fehler an derselben Stelle")

Hab heute mal einen kompletten Tag mit einem unbekannten Physikum gekreuzt (und es war nicht berauschend). Das wird verdammt knapp.... Vielleicht schaffe ich heute abend noch Tag 2, dann ist jedenfalls Gewissheit da, ob es reicht oder nicht

@abi: ich hatte gehofft, Du schreibst ein paar Beispiele... *neugierig bin*
Ansonsten: durchhalten! :Top:  Denk an das Intervalltraining :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mayson

Hi, nochmal kurz ne Frage, hier in dem Thread sind schon so viele Posts, deshalb keine Ahnung, ob das schon gesagt wurde:
Wenn man in der mndlichen Prfung in einem Bereich nichts wei aber in den anderen beiden schon, hat man dann dennoch bestanden? Wenn ich also z.B. Physiologie eine 5 habe, Biochemie eine 4 und Physiologie eine 3 habe ich dann insgesamt eine 4, obwohl ich in Physio versagt habe? 
Oder gilt alleine das Gesamtbestehen aller 3 Fcher.. Es ist ja nunmal die eine mndliche Prfung mit einer Gesamtnote, bestehend aus 3 Bereichen..

Vielleicht wei einer was ich meine und kann helfen  :Smilie: 

Danke!

An alle anderen: Ich denke jeder ist nervs und jeder hat Angst vor Blackout bei den Prfungen oder dass man die Fragen nicht kennt, obwohl man vorher ganz gut gekreuzt hat. Das gehrt wohl dazu und ist in Anbetracht der unermerlichen Stoffmenge nachvollziehbar. Aber wir packen das, jeder will schlielich bestehen. 
Ich fr meinen Teil habe leider zu unstrukturiert gelernt und war oft nachts wach und habe mir mehr Fragen gestellt ob ich es schaffe, als gelernt zu haben. Aber sind ja immernoch 2,5 Wochen. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung von Physiologie, nur das rudimentre von den Kursen, aber es gibt hierzu 6 Medilearnskripte, jeden Tag eins, das passt schon noch.. Einfach machen und gucken  :Smilie:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Im Vergleich zu mir seid ihr doch alle Physikums-Profis, wenn ich das so lese hier ^^

----------


## Laelya

@tortet: die meiste zeit habe ich ein einigermaen guten gefhl, ich kreuze momentan ja nur fcherweise...also letzte woche biochemie, diese woche anatomie usw.
morgends wiederhole ich alles was ich halt zum skirpt gelernt habe (montag anatomie1, dienstag anatomie2 etc) halt genau nach den skripten...kreuz dann aber immer ein komplettes examen in dem fach und sehe halt wie jeden tag prozente dazu kommen, weil ich halt mehr und mehr themen gelernt habe...

aber angst habe ich dennoch....was wenn die falschen themen rankommen etc *sfz*
naja die letzten beiden shrfl waren jedesmal genau 47 prozent die ich geschafft habe mit genau der identischen punktzahl *kopfschttel*

ich drck dir jedenfalls die daumen, dass es klappt
hab schon schiss dass ich wirklich geext werde  :Frown: 

das wilde blttern mach ich nicht, hab mir zu lckenthemen kleine merkkrtchen geschrieben (mach das immer nebenbei) und da schaue ich abends vor dem schlafen gehen rauf  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

@mayson:

also eigentlich nicht....kommt auch immer darauf an, wer den vorsitz hat
aber normalerweise musst du in jedem fach mindestens eine 4 haben....denn du musst die fcher getrennt von einander bestehen und die noten werden nur zusammengefasst...

wenn du aber einen guten vorsitzenden hast und der meint, naja ne 5 war es ja nun nicht, sondern ne 4minus dann kannst du glck haben und dich auf eine 4 retten....

aber allgemein genommen wrdest du dann durchfallen
ist meiner freundin passiert....physio 2, biochemie 2, anatom war schlecht drauf hat sie zur tode geprft sodass sie dort eine 5 bekommen hat.....anatom hatte vorsitz, somit ist sie durchgefallen :grrrr....:

----------


## Tanita

> Hi, nochmal kurz ne Frage, hier in dem Thread sind schon so viele Posts, deshalb keine Ahnung, ob das schon gesagt wurde:
> Wenn man in der mndlichen Prfung in einem Bereich nichts wei aber in den anderen beiden schon, hat man dann dennoch bestanden? Wenn ich also z.B. Physiologie eine 5 habe, Biochemie eine 4 und Physiologie eine 3 habe ich dann insgesamt eine 4, obwohl ich in Physio versagt habe?


Nein, hast du leider nicht. Sonst htt ich letztes Semester bestanden.
Zumindest nicht, wenn der Physiologe dabei den Prfungsvorsitz hat und ich glaube sogar wenns ein anderer Prfungsvorsitzender ist, ist es eher sher selten, dass der sich dann so sehr dafr einsetzt, dass der Physio-Typ dir vielleicht doch noch ne 4, damit du bestanden hast.

----------


## glasengel

Ahh, ich habe die katz - gleichung auch mal nachgesehen... hatte den post geschrieben ohne vorher nachzugucken  :Big Grin:  aber bei uns wurde auf der nernst gleichung rumgeritten und zum rest "naja, die herleitung braucht ihr nicht", schon klar. aber ihr habt schon recht, ich werde die inhalte der prfungsprotokolle genauestens nachsehen, aber es sind auch recht viele themen.

zum thema durchfallen: uns wurde ganz klar gesagt: 1 fach 5 = durchgefallen, egal ob es das fach vom prfungsvorsitztendem ist oder nicht! also ist es wirklich sehr riskant ein "lckenfach" zu haben (leider!).

ich kann euch alle soo gut nachvollziehen! keiner hat bock nochmal ein halbes jahr ranzuhngen oder geext zu werden... aber mehr als lernen kann keiner von uns. 

@laelya: du sagst selbst, dass es momentan eigentlich gut luft. versuch dich an die guten kreuzergebnisse zu erinenrn, wenn du panisch wirst. klar, dreitter verusch macht ne menge druck, aber du scheinst diesmal doch alles im griff zuhaben.  :Party: 

so, ich setzt mich mal an neuroanatomie (morgen wieder mndliche prfungssimulation *arrgh*).

----------


## tortet

> Wenn man in der mndlichen Prfung in einem Bereich nichts wei aber in den anderen beiden schon, hat man dann dennoch bestanden?


Leider net.... In einem Fach durchgefallen ist komplett durchgefallen, auch wenn Du in den anderen Fchern berragend sein solltest (da haben wir beide dasselbe gehofft, geht aber leider net :Nixweiss: ). Wie sich allerdings Histo und Makro gewichten, kann mir das jemand verraten? 50:50? brigens soll man eine 5 an der Leiche auch nicht durch Histo kompensieren knnen, das macht mir etwas Angst! :grrrr....: 

@glasengel: nachdem der erste Versuch so gut geklappt hat, kann Dich doch jetzt bestimmt nichts mehr schocken? Neuroana ist halbso schlimm, wie sie aussieht! :Meine Meinung:  Das schaffst Du locker!

@laelya: Danke fr den Tipp mit den Merkkarten, werde ich mal ausprobieren. Bei Dir luft es gut, mach Dir bitte keine Sorgen und lass Dich von dem Gedanken lhmen, geext werden zu knnen! Denke an Deine Kreuzerfolge und sei zuversichtlich!

So, ein bischen Anatomie geht heute abend noch... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
also mit makro muss man schon glnzen.
man sollte strukturen zeigen knnen.

ich hab im histo teil mein prparat nicht erkannt, hab dafr aber jede einzelheit erklrt was ich sehen konnte etc....und damit war mein anatom zufrieden...meinte dann zu ihm ich will nicht raten...als er dann fragte was fr eine vermutung ich habe hab ich es gesagt und lag dann richtig...er fand aber gut, das ich ehrlich war  :Big Grin: 

ja merkkarten sind was feines...aminosuren habe ich mit mit dem satz gemerkt (doofer satz aber mein verlobter fand ihn toll und hat ihn mir so lange vorgehalten bis ich ihn konnte) AG GAST VIL AL HTP PT MC
anhand dieses satzes erkenne ich alle sauren, basischen, neutralen, aromatischen und schwefelhaltigen AS kann abzhlen welche essentiel uind hydrophob/hydrophil sind und kann sie aufgrund der reihenfolge alle zeichnen *g*

also manchmal hilft das total bekloppteste....werd mir am ersten tag dann auch, wenn die prfung beginnt diesen satz hinten reinschreiben und schon gehts los

----------


## tortet

> @tortet:
> also mit makro muss man schon glnzen.
> man sollte strukturen zeigen knnen.


Mach mich nicht fertig.... Wenn ich da "glnzen" soll, kann ich noch ein Jahr warten und mich gleich wieder abmelden....  :grrrr....:  Habe immer noch nicht kapiert, was an Makroskopie so toll sein soll... :Oh nee...: 

Welche AS basisch, sauer, oder apolar sind, kannst Du auch direkt an der Strukturformel sehen :hmmm...: 

Bin sehr zufrieden, habe gerade Tag 2 fertigbekommen und htte sicher bestanden (*freu*) :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

also mit glnzen meine ich nicht das du jede kleinigkeit wissen musst. aber es soll auch schon leute gegeben haben die nicht mal die leber zeigen konnten. ich war bei der ersten prfung am tag dabei und musste garnichts an der leiche zeigen. so kanns auch gehen.....sry falls ich dich nervsgemacht habe. meinte nur das man einen berblick haben sollte

----------


## Sivar

Also Anatomie war mein mit Abstand schlechtestes Fach in der Prfung, und ich selber fand es schon arg grenzwertig. Hab ein Prparat nicht erkannt (gl. sublingualis), konnte fast nix zum Thema Funktionen und Aufbau der/einer Basalmembran sagen, hab mir in Makro dann irgendwas zusammengereimt, wovon ich echt berhaupt keine Ahnung hatte - was aber im Nachhinein sogar ziemlich richtig war *lol* - und hab beim zweiten Prparat (Foto, Colon) zwar ne Menge erzhlen knnen und es auch erkannt, aber hab vergessen "wie diese muzinproduzierenden hellen Zellen nochmal heissen, die man berall im Colon sieht" (Becherzellen, hehe)  :bhh: .

Also entweder mein Prfer war mit sehr wenig zufrieden, oder ich hab trotz heftiger Kopfschmerzen nen souvernen Eindruck bei totaler Ahnungslosigkeit gemacht. Der Anatom war zum Glck auch nicht Vorsitzender. Was ich damit sagen will... beim Vorsitzenden sollte man schon echt gut oder wenigstens durchschnittlich sein, und bei einem der beiden anderen kann man sich dann anscheinend schonmal den einen oder anderen heftigen Patzer erlauben. Hab am Ende dank Physio gut und BC so lala eine 3 als Endnote bekommen, und hatte sogar eher den Eindruck, sie htten ein wenig zwischen 2 und 3 geschwankt.

Das bedeutet jetzt natrlich nicht, dass es immer so luft... ist auch sicherlich sehr abhngig davon, wie nett die Prfer sind. Ich hatte zB mit meinen viel Glck, aber selbst die Leute die Pech mit den Prfern hatten (angeblich schwer/unfreundlich), fanden die Prfung im Nachhinein doch recht fair. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass in soner Prfungssituation auch ne Art soziale Kontrolle bei den 3 Profs untereinander herrscht, so dass normalerweise selbst die (negativ) berhmt-berchtigten Profs sich keine allzu schlimmen Ausflle erlauben knnen.

Wie man Prof X bei ner Prfung empfindet, hat auch sehr viel mit der Erwartungshaltung zu tun, und was man schon ber den gelesen hat, und das wiederum wirkt sich natrlich stark drauf aus was man dann selber schreibt und an andere weitergibt. Ich wrde also abgesehen von inhaltlichen Tipps nicht allzu viel auf schlimme Prfungsprotokolle geben, sondern versuchen jedem mglichst offen und herzlich zu begegnen... ich behaupte sogar, dass offenes und freundliches gegenber verschlossenem, ngstlichem und rgerlichem Auftreten bestimmt eine Note Unterschied macht. Die Prfer tragen selber ihre eigenen Probleme, Unsicherheiten und Enttuschungen mit sich herum, und reagieren dann manchmal unerwartet komisch, aber am Ende hat bestimmt niemand die bewusste Absicht einen im Physikum gezielt rauszuprfen.

Jetzt is nochn halber Roman draus geworden, aber vielleicht bringt es ja irgendwem was  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Der Anatom war zum Glck auch nicht Vorsitzender.


Ist doch vllig Schnurz, als Vorsitzender haste auch nicht mehr Stimmrecht.
Du wurdest halt nur als "Schriftfhrer und Aufpasser" auserkoren durchs LPA.

----------


## abi07

> Ist doch vllig Schnurz, als Vorsitzender haste auch nicht mehr Stimmrecht.
> Du wurdest halt nur als "Schriftfhrer und Aufpasser" auserkoren durchs LPA.


Vielen, vielen Dank Coxy - mein furchtbarer Biochemiker ist nmlich auch Prfungsvorsitzender. Hatte ich das erwhnt?  :Keks: 

@Miss: Oh, das wre trotzdem echt super - du weit bestimmt trotzdem noch mehr als ich - schlielich hattest du die letzten drei Semester Prppen...(Kurs, Wahlfach, Assi... :hmmm...:  ) 

Zu den Kopfggl.: Keine Ahnung, aber es steht wirklich in JEDEM Protokoll drin, dass jeder Prfling ein Kopfggl. zeigen und erklren muss. Und dann muss man es wohl auch irgendwie sehen knnen...

Ich finde es aber eine absolute Unverschmmtheit, was uns da so als "Ansichtsmaterial" zur Vorbereitung zur Verfgung steht: die Kpfe und Einzelorgane sind total zerflettert, berall hngen Fetzen rum...
Und die Torsi sind beide weiblich und schlecht prpariert bzw. teilweise eben einfach nicht prpariert. Zum Beispiel liebt mein Prfer die Bachgefe, v.a. Truncus coeliacus, und die sind natrlich nicht prpariert. Ganz toll. Groes Kino.

@tortet: Ich habs grad irgendwo vergraben (trau mich an BC noch nicht ran, weil ich einfach ratlos bin) - aber sobald ich dabei bin, poste ich die Fragen und wir knnen uns drber beraten... :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

@Glasengel: Bei wem hast du die Ehre?

----------


## abi07

So, ich habe mein Motto fr die nchsten Tage und vor allem fr den Mittwoch: 

"Young girl don't hide
You'll never change if you just run away
Young girl just hold tight
Soon you're gonna see your brighter day"

(aus "The Voice Within" von Christina Aguilera)

----------


## nonametoo

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der MEDILEARN Generalprobe?
Ist die zu empfehlen?
Generalprobe

----------


## Laelya

habe die generalprobe zu hause (gibts doch erst neu) und ist wunderbar  :Smilie: 
also fr mich auf alle flle lohnenswert :Meine Meinung:

----------


## melba_

*thawk*, danke fr deine antwort! ich muss es wohl einfach auf mich zukommen lassen und hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm wird, wie ich es mir ausmale.

----------


## melba_

> Ist doch vllig Schnurz, als Vorsitzender haste auch nicht mehr Stimmrecht.
> Du wurdest halt nur als "Schriftfhrer und Aufpasser" auserkoren durchs LPA.


"Die Prfungskommission trifft ihre Entscheidung mit Stimmenmehrheit. Bei Stimmengleichheit gibt die Stimme des Vorsitzenden den Ausschlag."

...aus dem Hinweisblatt zum Ablauf der Prfung, das meiner Einladung beilag.

Mir ist zwar nicht klar, wie bei 3 Prfenden keine Stimmenmehrheit herrschen kann, aber na gut, das bezieht sich vielleicht auf das Hammerexamen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

.....hm gut zu wissen, uns habens die Prof. so erzhlt das keiner mehr Stimmrecht hat,
du mut ja so oder so jedes Fach bestehen, aber ich nehms dann zur Kenntnis das es so da steht.

Edit: Steht so in der appo drin aber bei 3 Prfern gibts ja eh ne Mehrheit, vielleicht spielts ja eher beim HEXen ne Rolle???

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Ich habs grad irgendwo vergraben (trau mich an BC noch nicht ran, weil ich einfach ratlos bin) - aber sobald ich dabei bin, poste ich die Fragen und wir knnen uns drber beraten...


Gern, ich wrde mich freuen :Grinnnss!: . Oh mann, auch wenn Du das bestimmt im Moment nicht hren magst, aber wie ich Dich beneide!  :Blush:  Am Mittwoch werden heftigst die Daumen gedrckt! Fhrst Du denn mit den Xtina-Song auch zur Prfung? :dumdiddeldum...: 

@glasi: und, wie war die Neuroanaprfung heute? 

@laelya: bin immer noch ein wenig geschockt... Ich bin froh, wenn ich mich am Prparat nicht total verhaspel. Naja, wir wollen das gemeinsam in unserer Lerngruppe ben, wenn die Prparate ausliegen (bringt hoffentlich was, die anderen sind in Ana total fit).

Sitze den ganzen Tag schon ber der Histowiederholung und kann/mag einfach nicht mehr... Dabei mag ich Histo eigentlich sehr gern (wirklich).
Wie macht Ihr das, berfliegt Ihr den ganzen Stoff nochmal? Oder kreuzt Ihr "nur" noch? Kann bitte jemand die Uhr vorstellen oder so, ich wnschte, es wre schon der 11.3.

----------


## thinker

Meine mndliche ist am 12.3.  :Frown:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
ah schande ber mich, wollte dich wirklich nicht schocken  :Blush: 

ich verzweifel gerade an ana *sfz* die ganzen bahnen sind einfach nervig, hnge heute an skript 3 und 4 und hab gar keine lust dazu....biochemie nebenbei wiederholen klappt ganz gut...auch wenn ich da gerne noch mehr machen wrde *sfz*

mein hass fach wird zum lieblingsfach und ana mag ich gar net mehr  :Frown:  und dienstag gehts mit physio los 

schickt mir mal bitte jemand motivation

achja ich lern morgens und kreuz nachmittags und abends dann halt nochmal das durchgehen der merkkarten

----------


## Laelya

@thinker: deine mdl ist am examenstag o.O :Oh nee...:

----------


## melba_

ich bin am 23.3. dran, bin ganz zufrieden mit dem termin, jetzt mssen nur noch die prfer nett sein und mich bestehen lassen  :peng:

----------


## glasengel

Hey  :Smilie: 

@ strodi 
du bist wohl auch aus marburg, wenn dich meine prfer namentlich interessieren? wrde sie jetzt hier ungerne mit vollem namen nennen (vieleicht lesen sie es ja?), aber wenn's dich soo interessiert gerne per schriftrolle!

@ tortet
ich hab gekniffen  :Blush:  habe mir die erste mndliche heute angehrt und gemerkt, dass mein wissen bei weitem nicht reicht. also bin ich gegangen und habe heute fast das komplette kapitel neuro gelesen -> effektiver als mich da stotternd und haspelnd zu blamieren!
aber ich habe morgen (brustsitus), bermorgen (extremitten/leibeswand) und am montag ne gesamte anatomieprfung noch vor mir, wobei ich immer noch keien extremitten kann *flt* sprich, ich werde noch oft genug in dieser unangenehmen prfungssituation hngen...
hmm, ist bestimmt komisch, wenn man gut im stoff ist und die zeit bis zur prfung quasi absitzt... wenn du echt schon komplett durch bist, wrde ich mir nochmal zusammenfassungen durchlesen, also basics und natrlich viel kreuzen, das ist nie verkehrt ;)

ich kann manche wrter gar nicht aussprechen z.b. lobus flocculonodularis, das wird lustig in der mndlichen  :Grinnnss!: 

schnen abend noch, ich verbringe noch ein bichen zeit mit den lustigen wrtern der neuroanatomie

----------


## tortet

> @tortet:
> ah schande ber mich, wollte dich wirklich nicht schocken 
> schickt mir mal bitte jemand motivation


Das mit dem Schocken ist Dir nur gelungen, weil meine Nerven im Moment brachliegen... :Grinnnss!: 
Also, hier ist etwas *MOTIVATION* fr Dich (leider 2.te Wahl und schon gebraucht, vielleicht hat jemand anders noch eine frische?) Aber Physio ist toll und macht Laune!!!  :Love: Du schaffst das! :Meine Meinung: 

@glasengel: Du hast die Zeit sicher besser genutzt. Allerdings schon heftig, der Zeitplan bei Euch. Ich wnsche Dir gutes Durchhalten und viel Erfolg!

Habe mir frs Wochenende vorgenommen, Histo zu wiederholen (diesmal ausfhrlichst frs Mndliche) und den Versuch zu starten, ein paar BC-Zyklen zu zeichnen. Dann wollte ich mir nochmal ein paar Schnitte anschauen.
Ich glaube, das reicht fr die nchsten 2 Wochen  :hmmm...: 

Ach, und Embryo fehlt mir noch, lerne ich nur oberflchlich - das Thema nervt einfach zu sehr... :Blush:  (wieviele Fragen sind das? 4 oder 5?) Es geht einfach nicht...

----------


## Nilani

> mal eine frage an diejenigen, die die mndliche schon mal gemacht haben: wie verlsslich waren in eurem fall die protokolle? ich habe echt horrorvorstellungen vor dieser prfung und denke mir, ich muss zu JEDEM thema einen vortrag halten knnen, und selbst wenn es nur die grundlagen sein sollen, kriege ich das bis es soweit ist ganz sicher nicht gebacken. hab jetzt von einem freund gehrt, dass bei seiner prfung zu 80% themen abgefragt wurden, die so auch in den protokollen standen. meint ihr das ist eine absolute ausnahme oder eher die regel? ich mache mich hier echt verrckt, obwohl ich noch nicht mal meinen termin wei.


Also bei mir waren beim Physiologen die Protokolle schon verllich, allerdings deuteten sie auch an, dass er gern mal komplett neues Thema rannimmt. Ich selbst hab nur seine Altfragen bekommen, aber andere mussten pltzlich Innenohr zeichnen, wovon in keinem seiner mehrere Jahre zurckliegenden Protokolle was erwhnt war. 

Biochemie und Ana hatte ich kaum favorisierte Themen, da hatte ich mich z.B. auf die Lieblings-Praktikumsthemen des BC-Profs vorbereitet (Signaltransduktion, Eicanoside, Phospholipide hoch und runter, incl. Lecithin zeichnen) und dann kam sowas billiges wie Glykogen, worauf ich nicht mal nen Blick geworfen hatte. 

Bei uns war von Anfang an klar, dass mind. 2, aber eher 3 Themen abgeprft werden. Dementsprechend bleiben bei 15-20 min pro Fach und Prfling gerade mal 5-6 min pro Thema. Das ist wirklich nicht viel. Wichtig ist, dass man zu allem etwas sagen kann und dann mglichst allgemein anfangen. Also ich hatte wirklich groe Brocken wie Glykogen oder Lunge als Anfangsthema. Da sollte man dann halbwegs strukturiert erzhlen, erst gaaanz allgemein und sich ins Detail vorarbeiten. Meist leiten sie einen dahin, wo sie wollen.
2. BC-Thema war RNA-Editing, da kann man halt nicht so weit ausholen, aber immer nochmal erklren, wann und wo das stattfindet und dann bichen was erklren. 

Ist wirklich nicht sooo schlimm, ich hatte auch blanken Horror davor.

@Abi: Meine Prfungsprotokolle klangen auch Horror .... keine Lust, miese Laune, macht sich lustig, hilft nicht weiter, pocht drauf rum ... war noch mit das harmloseste (das lustigste war, dass er eingeschlafen ist). Von einigen Themen (allerdings nicht soooo vielen) hatte ich auch nur mal gehrt, dass es sowas gibt. Achja und ohne groen Lffler htte ich nicht den Hauch einer Chance, der fragt nur Detailwissen daraus ab. Und dann war alles nur halb so schlimm und es kamen die Basics dran. Nur nicht verrckt machen lassen oder mit Vorurteilen rangehen. Guck dir die BC-Begriffe an. Manchmal sind diese schweren Sachen von denen man nie gehrt hat, fr 1 oder 2er Kandidaten. Solides Grundwissen sollte da sein und davon hast du sicher genug.

Das mit Embryo und Neuro ist natrlich Mist, aber da haben die Prfer ja dann doch meist Themen, die sich fter wiederholen.
Bei uns gabs zu Embryo ein Bild und 2 Fragen, 2 Histoprparate zum zeichnen. Gefragt am 2. mndlichen Tag wurde dazu gar nichts und bei meinem Prof. zhlte Histo/Embryo eigentlich gar nicht, hchstens, um zu zeigen, wie toll man ist oder wenn man am 1. Tag auch total schlecht war. Bei eindeutiger Note, ging Histo nicht mit rein. Ist aber wohl doch von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich.

Danke frs Daumendrcken, du brauchst das sicher ntiger ;)
Meine Klausuren sind am 26.2., 1.3. und 5.3., heut hatte ich letztes Praktikum in klin. Chemie, incl. Testat (es geht wohl immer so weiter, aber es wird besser ;))

So und nu hab ich genug Romane geschrieben. Ihr schafft das schon. Und Abi, auf gaaaaar keinen Fall nicht hingehen und Versuch verschenken. Hatte ich auch kurzfristig dran gedacht, hab am Abend vorher vllig verheult noch meine Mum angerufen, ob sie mich auch noch mag, wenn ich nicht bestehe und ob ich nicht doch zu Hause bleiben kann .... aber nix ist .... so viele Horrorgeschichten und man kann es trotzdem bestehen. Also shaka ... Augen zu und durch  :Keks:

----------


## Tanita

Ich mchte hier nur mal loswerden: Ich hasse die verfi**** Anatomie!!!

----------


## pollmann88

So, ich wnsche euch allen erstmal richtig viel Glck. Ihr schafft das schon!!!

Ich mache jetzt im Sommer Physikum und suche noch nach einer richtigen Lernstrategie. Vl. knnt ihr mal schrieben, was ihr anders gemacht httet etc. Lernt ihr aus Bchern oder schreibt ihr Zusammenfassungen, Karteikarten. Ich wollte auf jeden Fall mit den Bchern lernen mit denen ich auch im Semester gut klar gekommen bin und fange grad an mit Karteikarten zu beschreiben. Wie habt ihr gelernt??? ICh habe angst, dass ich jetzt zusammenfassungen oder Karteikarten schreibe und am ende dann doch aus den Bchern lerne

----------


## Sivar

> Vl. knnt ihr mal schrieben, was ihr anders gemacht httet etc. Lernt ihr aus Bchern oder schreibt ihr Zusammenfassungen, Karteikarten. Ich wollte auf jeden Fall mit den Bchern lernen mit denen ich auch im Semester gut klar gekommen bin und fange grad an mit Karteikarten zu beschreiben. Wie habt ihr gelernt???


Da ich letzte Ferien das Vergngen hatte, kann ich dir die Frage ja schonmal beantworten. Ich sollte allerdings erwhnen, dass ich wirklich nur auf Bestehen gelernt hab, und nicht auf ne gute Note. Ausserdem htte ichs jetzt nicht allzu schrecklich gefunden, durchs mndliche zu fallen.

Bis zur schriftlichen hab ich nur mit der Medilearn-CD gekreuzt und nix aus irgendwelchen Bchern gelernt geschweige denn mir irgendwas rausgeschrieben. Die Kommentare zu den einzelnen Fragen hab ich mir allerdings sehr genau durchgelesen, wenn ich bei ner Antwort unsicher war. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das fr jeden so das wahre ist, denn ich hab Anatomie dabei bewusst sehr vernachlssigt (~50% beim Kreuzen immer, weil wie gesagt in kein Buch/Prometheus geguckt), weil ich das zum Kotzen fand, konnte das aber mit Physik, Chemie und Psycho ausgleichen (jeweils so 80-90%). BC und Physio hatte ich immer so zwischen 60-65%, und Bio sehr unterschiedlich. Mit anderen Worten, ich hab solange gelernt, bis ich insgesamt in jedem Physikum mindestens 60% geschafft hab, und dann auch aufgehrt mit der Lernerei (frs schriftliche). Am Ende hatte ich dann auch tatschlich 64% oder so.

Als die schriftliche Prfung vorbei war (und erst dann), hab ich mir nen groben Plan gemacht, wieviel ich fr die 3 grossen Fcher lernen muss, um das mndliche irgendwie zu berleben, und bin auf 14 harte Tage gekommen. Passenderweise kam auch direkt 2 Tage nachm schriftlichen die Einladung zur mndlichen, und ich hatte meine Prfer. Also Prfungsprotokolle gelesen, und bei Physio und BC (das waren die beiden mit Schemata in ihren Prfungen/Themen) jedes einzelne Thema, was in den letzten 5 Jahren gefragt wurde, als Stichpunkte auf nen grossen Zettel geschrieben. Mein Anatomie-Prof hatte keine Lieblingsthemen und auch eigentlich nix ausgelassen, so dass ich mir da alles nochmal angucken musste. Meine 14 Tage bestanden dann also aus 2*Physio, 2*BC, 9*Anatomie und 1*Stichpunkte im Kopf wiederholen.

Von da an hab ich nur noch in Bchern (Speckmann, Horn, Prometheus) gelesen und mit Zetteln gearbeitet. Fr BC hab ich mir smtliche gefragten Stoffwechselwege und wichtige Molekle auf grosse DIN A4 Zettel gezeichnet und fr Physio son Auge, Ohr, Nerv und RM aufgemalt (ich wusste, der fragt nur animalische). Die Theorie bin ich dann anhand meiner Zeichnungen, die ich zu fast jedem Thema hatte, durchgegangen, bis ich die *Grundlagen* drin hatte. Mehr nicht... kein Luxus, keine extravaganten Zusammenhnge, sonst verliert man viel zuviel Zeit fr nen sehr geringen Effekt. Anatomie war ein Fall fr sich... da hab ich versucht fr alle Themen genug zu lernen, dass ich sone Ahnung hab, wenn ich danach gefragt werde (ausser Embryo, das hab ich komplett gestrichen). Das war auch vllig unmglich in 9 Tagen alles zu schaffen, also grobe Grundlagen und hoffen, dass ich dann ein bisschen drumherumschwafeln kann oder dass zufllig ein Thema kommt, das ich eh noch irgendwie aus dem Prpkurs oder Histo kann.

Am Ende wars bei Anatomie auch sauknapp, und ich selber htte mich evtl. mit der Vorstellung durchfallen lassen, aber mein Prfer war netter, als ich es vermutlich an seiner Stelle gewesen wre. BC und Physio liefen ganz gut, so dass ich sogar mit ner 3 da rausgegangen bin. Aber "gefhrlich" wars definitiv, so in die mndliche zu gehen, und bei anderen Prfern htte das auch ganz anders ausgehen knnen. Im Nachhinein htte ich trotzdem nix anders gemacht weil ich garnicht in der Lage bin lngere Zeit am Stck richtig viel zu lernen und weil ichs wie gesagt nicht allzu schlimm gefunden htte die mndliche zu wiederholen.

Wem es superwichtig ist, das Physikum auf Anhieb zu schaffen, der sollte es besser nicht so machen wie ich, aber wer grsstmglichen Effekt mit mglichst wenig Aufwand erzielen will und auch mal wegen dieser Einstellung ne grssere Niederlage wegstecken kann, fr den kann ich das sehr empfehlen. Alles eine Typfrage, schtze ich...

----------


## tortet

Habe hauptschlich mit ML-Skripten gelernt, dazu das "Prfungswissen Physikum" fr Physik, Biochemie, Bio + Psycho (mal zum nachschlagen).

Anatomie hatte ich zu Beginn des Semesters wegen der Nachklausur sehr gut drauf, aus dem Prometheus gelernt und Dinge rausgeschrieben, die habe ich mir jetzt nochmal angesehen (dabei vllig auf ML-Skripte verzichtet). Bin der Meinung, dass ein Bild mehr sagt als tausend umstndlich geschriebene Stze ::-oopss: .

Der Vorsatz, manche Themen im grossen Klinke-S. und Lffler zu vertiefen, ist beim Vorsatz geblieben :Blush:  Ich denke, ich schaue mir frs Mndliche Dinge wie RNA-Editing, Januskinasen usw. im Vorlesungsskript an.
In Physio finde ich die ML-Skripte sehr knapp gehalten und arbeite hier mit dem Taschenatlas Klinke-S, lese jeden Abend eine Seite oder schaue mir ein Thema an. 
Fr Histo gehe ich derzeit nach der Vorlesung und lese vereinzelt im Welsch nach, nutze auch Online-Histodatenbanken zum ben.

Was ich anders machen wrde: wahrscheinlich frher beginnen, Anatomie zu kreuzen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Danke frs Mutmachen! Nein, hingehen werde ich auf jeden Fall. Histo ist leider bei uns ein sehr, sehr wichtiger Aspekt - Makro unwichtiger. Liegt halt an den Lehrstuhlinhabern hier: Drenckhahn, Koepsell (Kanalfreak, fragt praktisch gar kein Makro). Zitat einer Dozentin: "Hier, im Haus der Ppste der Zellbiologie..."
Ich habe aber einen, der alles in etwa gleich gewichtet, also eben in etwa 1/4 Histo, 1/4 Neuro, 1/4 Makro und 1/4 Embryo...

Das schlimmste ist, dass ich soooo langsam vorankomme. Habe gestern nur noch zwei Lieblingsprparate (von ca. 35) rausgeschrieben und mit Molekularbiologie-Wh angefangen. Leider bin ich da erst mit der Hlfte durch (sind auch im KLB 49 Seiten) und habe das Gefhl, dass es nichts bringt, weil die ganzen Dinge, die in den Protokollen stehen, da nicht vorkommen. Aber ich schaff schon die 49 Seiten kaum - wie soll ich dann noch ein greres Buch lesen? Naja, ich werde mein Bestes tun und mehr geht eben nicht. Dann soll es einfach nicht sein und ich mache es im Sommer nochmal. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwie. 

@tortet: Ja, ist eine gute Idee mit dem Lied. Ich bin einfach nur froh, wenn der Mittwoch vorbei ist, ganz egal, wie es ausgeht. Dann mache ich auf jeden Fall erstmal Urlaub - ein halbes Jahr ist schlielich eine lange Zeit.

----------


## tortet

Hab auch was zu dem Thema gefunden..... Ist zwar schlecht gemacht, passt aber  :Grinnnss!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlIAmCfHzbg&feature=fvst

----------


## Tanita

LOL sehr schn...und v.a. die kreuzen auch an.
Wobei ich bei der Beinenthaarungsszene auch dachte "Jep...so isset" XD

Oh Mann, ich muss dann auch mal wieder weitermachen. Ne Freundin hat mich heute Abend auf ne Wohnheimsparty eingeladen, aber ich meinte nur "Hab dann doch nur n zu schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich dann dort bin und nicht zu Hause beim Lernen"

OMG und je mehr ich lese, desto weniger hab ich das Gefhl was zu wissen. Physikum ist ******* -.-

----------


## tortet

Ach, ich glaube, wir wissen alle mehr, als wir denken (und mein Gedchtnis ist wirklich nicht das beste)... 

brigens finde ich die Idee mit "Eye of the Tiger" nicht schlecht, werde mir das morgens auf der Fahrt zur Prfung reinziehen :Grinnnss!:  Dann Bandagen an und mit Mundschutz rein in den Ring! ::-oopss:   ::-bee:  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Laelya

hab heute gar nichts gemacht o.O
und zwar weil um 7 uhr unsere fitnesstation geliefert wurde und wir ganze 6 stunden zum aufbauen brauchten o.O und jetzt ne trainingseinheit eingelegt haben und jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr zu lernen *g*

ich glaub ich geh los, kauf pizza und champus und feier heute mit meinem verlobten erstmal seine bestandenen klausuren hihi

----------


## abi07

Es geht soooo langsam voran...ich glaube, langsam wird es wieder Zeit fr mich, auf meine "Kurz-Vor-Der-Prfung-Notfallstrategie" umzusteigen und den Nachtschlaf stark zu krzen. Es sind ja nur noch 4 Nchte und den Mittwoch Abend mach ich dann eh frei... :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, und ich habe mich - zumindest gedanklich - seit gestern/vorgestern eindeutig weiterentwickelt: Ich nutze die kurzen Lernpausen nicht mehr fr verzweifelte und hoffnungslose Gedanken, sondern metales Training. Ich stelle mir vor, wie ich aus der Anatomie komme (wie schon 5x nach mndlichen Prfungen dort --> Testate!) und dabei in bermiger Lautstrke der Anfang von Tschaikowskys Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 b erklingt...
Manchmal hre ich es mir sogar dazu an... :Grinnnss!:  :dumdiddeldum...: 
Auch ne Option fr den Weg zur Prfung - naja, ich muss ja Bus und Straba fahren... :hmmm...: 

So, weiter mit Thermoregulation.

----------


## glasengel

@lernstrategie
Lern im Semester so viel wie du kannst! Es ist wirklich krass, wie schnell man Dinge wieder abrufen kann, die man irgendwann schonmal gelernt hat. Dann schafft man z.B. die oberen Extremitten in drei Stunden (KZL + Prometheus)...
Leg dich pro Fach auf maximal zwei Bcher fest, sonst bist du nur noch am blttern und nachlesen und kommst vom Detail ins Superdetail  :Big Grin:  Nicht erwnscht!
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Intensivbuch Physio (Hick), Intensivbuch Bochemie (trotz einiger Fehler ein gutes Buch!) und KZL Anatomie und Embryologie (vor allem Embryo ist wahnsinig gut erklrt!) + Prometheus gemacht. Wenn alles soweit sitzt wrde ich mit den Frage- und Antwort- Bchern fr die Mndliche lernen. Sehr gut zum wiederholen.
Mir wurde empfohlen fr den allgemeinen Einstieg in die Mndliche Themen zu strukturieren, damit du einen kleinen Vortrag halten kannst. Ist etwas Zeit aufwendig, aber lohnenswert. Es reicht, wenn du dir Stichworte aufschreibst und sie dann dir selbst als Vortrag hlst. Ich hoffe, du verstehst wie ich das meine...
Und fr's Schriftliche geht nichts ber's Kreuzen. Man kann ohen viel Wissen, aber mit ner durchgekreuzten Mediskriptcd bestehen, aber umgekehrt eher nicht!

@tortet
das klingt doch nach einem guten Plan! Ich werde die nchste Woche auch anfangen Stoffwechselwege auszumalen, das sollte helfen den berblick zu bewahren...
Ja, das Tempo ist hoch, aber es werden ja alle groen Fcher in 28 Tagen durchgekaut, da geht es nicht anders... Und wenn ich die Themen schonmal gelernt habe, komme ich auch gut mit. Heute htte ich z.b. wieder mit einer 2 bestanden, das beruhigt  :Smilie: 

So, und jetzt werden nochmal kurz die unteren Extremitten wiederholt... wnsche euch eine gute Nacht!

----------


## abi07

@glasengel: Na, das hrt sich doch super an! Dann kann das Physikum ja kommen!!!  :Grinnnss!: 




> @lernstrategie
> Lern im Semester so viel wie du kannst! Es ist wirklich krass, wie schnell man Dinge wieder abrufen kann, die man irgendwann schonmal gelernt hat.


Oh ja, das kann ich nur besttigen. Bei uns hat man z.B. in Neuroanatomie und in Embryo keine Prfung - deswegen kann ich diese beiden Fcher auch nicht. Und in Physio gibt es einige Themen, die in unseren Klausuren nicht vorkommen - auch bei denen tue ich mir jetzt wahnsinnig schwer. 
Also: Erstmal das aufarbeiten, was du noch nie gelernt hast!

----------


## Laelya

lol thermoregulation war mein zweites thema in der mdl beim physio....vorher sagen noch alle gro und breit...sowas kommt nie dran  :Aufgepasst!:  und ich dachte mir so, ach liest es dir am abend vorher nochmal durch...und promt kam es dran

ich hab muskelkater von gestern *aua*  und werde mich nun an die schnen muskeln und nerven unseres krpers setzen, dazu ein bisschn biochem blut und dann mal weiter sehen wie der tag so luft...

jedenfalls scheint die sonne und ruft mir laut zu: "das alles gut wird"

@abi07: werd dir ganz doll die daumen drcken

----------


## abi07

Danke! Wird hoffentlich helfen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Mhm, bei uns schneit es...heute Morgen schien noch die Sonne...

Ja, der Prof liebt Thermoregulation, Ernhrung und Verdauung, Leistung...muss mir vor allem noch die ganzen Kurven fr Leistung anschauen - wie ich Zeichnen hasse... :grrrr....: 

Naja, weiter geht es mit Histo.

----------


## tortet

Histo gestern fertig bekommen (obwohl die weibl. Gonadenhisto noch nicht sitzt, laaaangweilig :grrrr....: ), Physio a bissl berflogen. Ich schalte heute mal einen Gang runter, mache einen Ausflug, Museumsbesuch oder so, um einfach mal was anderes zu sehen. :Blush:  Naja, soweit das bei dem Nebel draussen mglich ist...

@abi: halte durch! :Top: Think positive! (machst Du ja bereits) :dumdiddeldum...: 

@glasi: das klingt doch super! Du kannst ganz bestimmt beruhigt vor der Prfung schlafen. Hmm, htte auch gern so eine Gelegenheit, mich mal an einem Prparat freizusprechen...

@laelya: ich wsste garnicht, was ich zu dem Thema sagen knnte - viel Spannendes fllt mir jedenfalls nicht ein :Blush: . Naja, vielleicht sind die Klassiker ja schon zu abgedroschen??? Wrde mich freuen, in der Prfung eher den Standard "Niere" oder "Herz" zu kriegen - Atmung wre auch cool...

Wisst Ihr eigentlich, nach welchen Kriterien die Gruppen + Prfer zusammengestellt werden? (nur mal neugierig bin) Es wre doch klasse, wenn man Wnsche ussern knnte... :Grinnnss!:  Die entgltige Auswahl geschieht aber an der Uni, oder im LPA?

----------


## Sivar

> und dabei in bermiger Lautstrke der Anfang von Tschaikowskys Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 b erklingt...
> Manchmal hre ich es mir sogar dazu an...


Jep, super Tipp. Bei mir wars Beethovens 9. Symphonie... zwar erst am Morgen der Prfung, aber es hat Wunder gewirkt mich mental drauf einzustimmen. Obwohl ich sonst nie Klassik hre, hat Beethoven fr ne besondere Bedeutung in meinem Leben... fr Ereignisse, wo es wirklich drauf ankommt.

Und dass alles was man irgendwann mal gut gelernt hat schnell wiederkommt, kann ich auch nur besttigen. Kaum zu glauben, was noch an passivem Wissen hngenbleibt. Man braucht vielleicht 10% der Zeit, die man fr was wirklich Neues gebraucht htte.

----------


## Jemine

Oki, ich hr gern zwischendurch mal Klassik und arbeits- und trainingsbedingt hr ich das auch entsprechend oft. Vielleicht ist DAS die richtige Strategie...  :Grinnnss!:  Frh mit Klassik anfangen!
Ich drck euch allen ganz ganz fest die Daumen!!!  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
also die zusammenstellung der prfer macht das LPA....bei uns sind sie bei den nachprfern immer sehr grausam.
zwei jahre nacheinander haben alle nachprfer die "fiesen" prfer zugelost bekommen, da sie bei der ersten prfung "krank" waren...


kann das lpa ja nicht erkennen, wer wirklich krank war oder wer erstmal nur den ersten termin nicht wahrnehmen wollte

ich glaube das die prfer fter mal mitreden drfen (bin mir aber nicht sicher) da einige dozenten immer mit den gleichen prfen, weil sie so ein gutes team sind  :Grinnnss!: 

merkt man dann auch in der prfung, die sind sich einfach einig und die laune ist dementsprechend besser

so ich lern weiter muskeln
 :Keks:

----------


## glasengel

@laelya
verstehe ich dich richtig, dass die prflinge, die beim ersten mndlichen krank waren (oder eben den versuch freiweillig verschenkt haben) extra schwere prfer bekommen? kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das lpa da soviel zeit und energie reinlegt (und so fies ist). unser lpa meinte, dass es die namen lost...

naja, also wir wollen mal nicht bertreiben! heute war ja prfung extremitten und leibeswand und ich bin ganz schn abgekackt... die note sagt bei der simulation nicht viel aus, ich denke, sie wird immer etwas besser sein als in einer echten prfung, um dich weiter zu motivieren! und ich stand heute am skelett und bin am doofen schultergelenk verzweifelt... es hapert nach wie vor an den wirklich basalen sachen wie knochenvorsprnge bennen z.b. trochanter statt tuberculum oder das ich nicht wute, wie man die gelenkflche nennt  :was ist das...?:  aber dafr kann ich feinheiten wie rotatorenmanschette oder kompartimente am unterschenkel runterbeten! und weil sie mich eben auch so etwas gefragt hat, bin ich heute insgesamt mit ner 3+ bis 3 rausgegangen, aber ich muss die dinge einfach noch basaler lernen...  

naja, aber jetzt muss ich noch die lcken im zns schlieen, da morgen gesamtabschlussprfung in antatomie ansteht und ab dienstag folgt der block biochemie...
bis dahin  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

@glasengel:

also ich sag nur wie ich es zwei jahre nach einander beobachtet habe.
Und da waren die ersten auslsungen human und die nachprflinge hatten ausschlielich die schweren...
war vllt nur bei uns so, daher wollte ich keine angst machen....

oh man, ich komme momentan berhaupt nicht vorran  :Frown:  biochemie heute nur einmal 63 und einmal 40 prozent gekreuzt....war auch nicht wirklich auf der hhe heute....hoffe dass morgen ein besserer tag ist

wnsch euch nen schnen abend
schickt mir mal ein bisschen motivation rber :Traurig:

----------


## tortet

Merkwrdig, beim LPA wurde gesagt, die Vorschlge mit den Gruppenzusammenstellungen kmen von der Uni... Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen :Nixweiss: . Angeblich soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigen, gemeinsam in einer Gruppe zu sein, wenn man den Antrag gemeinsam abgibt?
Gerchte ber Gerchte.... :Blush: 

Die Sache mit den Nachprflingen knnte man ja berprfen: werden denn alle Nachprflinge in eine gemeinsame Gruppe "gesteckt"? Es kann ja auch sein, dass nur bestimmte Prfer sich fr Nachprfungen zur Verfgung stellen, dann knnte das passen. Bei uns war das zumindest bei den Anatestaten so....

@glasi: das ist aber, glaube ich, normal... man ist dermassen in der Materie drin, dass man ber die einfachen Dinge nicht mehr nachdenkt, sondern gleich mit den schwereren beginnen mchte. Dass man vor Aufregung "oben" und "unten" durcheinanderbringt, kann ja nun auch mal passieren.... :Grinnnss!: 

@Jemine: trainingsbedingt Klassik? machst Du Eiskunstlauf oder sowas? Vielen Dank frs Daumendrcken!

So, habe mir vorhin mal die Fragen in Ana vorgenommen, bei denen ich immer falsch liege und ein wenig im Atlas geblttert. Dabei festgestellt, dass das mhsam angelernte Anawissen schon wieder am entschwinden ist, menno..... :Hh?:

----------


## Tanita

> @Jemine: trainingsbedingt Klassik? machst Du Eiskunstlauf oder sowas? Vielen Dank frs Daumendrcken!


Vielleicht auch Uniorchester oder so *g*


@Sivar
Was bei dir Beethoven ist, ist bei mir Dvorak, auch 9. (4. Satz)

----------


## Nilani

jaja, ich wei, ich gehr hier nicht mehr hin, aber Pharma lernen ist doof  :Keks:   :kotzen: 

Also bei uns kam folgende Infos vom/ber LPA:

die Prfergruppen werden zusammengesteckt, wie sie Zeit haben. Jeder macht ne bestimmte Anzahl von Prfungen (zieht sich ja ber 3-4 Wo. im Sommer, pro Tag 4 Gruppen) und sie sagen halt, wann sie Zeit haben. Dementsprechen gibts auch hufig Gruppen, wo sich die Profs nicht verstehen oder eben umgekehrt (wie glcklicherweise bei mir). Wenn also Prof 1 die ersten 2 Wo. in Urlaub fhrt, prft er 3. und 4. Wo. Das kann im n. Jahr anders sein, muss aber nicht.

Wonach die Prflinge zugelost werden, wei ich nicht. Man kann anrufen und sagen, dass man frhen Termin will oder spter, sowas klappt in Einzelfllen, und lt. Gerchten darf man beim 2./3. Versuch auch mal anrufen und andeuten, bei wem man denn nicht (nochmal) haben mchte, aber sonst ....  :Nixweiss: 
Das einzige, was regelmig der Fall war, ist dass Wiederholer so ziemlich als erste rankommen und meist auch in Gruppen. Ist natrlich doof, weil kleine Uni und sich das wohl auch schnell mal rumsprach, dass es ne Wiederholungsgruppe sei. Deswegen sollte das gendert und die Wiederholer mit den "normalzeitigen" Teilnehmern gemischt werden, bei uns im Sommer hatte das aber noch nicht funktioniert.

Hier darf man sich brigens in Gruppen anmelden, deren Anmeldung muss dann aber zu nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt im LPA sein. Angeblich sind feste Prfungsgruppen eher dran, ob das wirklich so ist ... keine Ahnung (ich hatte keine Gruppe und in der letzten Woche, aber gab auch Ausnahmen).

Abi, so ist's gut. Ich hab mir vorher (und auch vor Prfungen) immer von Star Trek Enterprise Titelsong angehrt: Faith of the heart mit irgendwie sehr passendem Text fr mich. Wann bist du denn Mittwoch dran? Damit ich rechtzeitig mit Daumendrcken anfangen kann ;)

----------


## abi07

Hey, leider war mein Tag total bescheiden und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich durchfallen werde. Auch wenn jetzt wahrscheinlich alle widersprechen - ihr steckt nicht drin. Ich war erstmal den ganzen Nachmittag extrem down, wollte es gleich ganz sein lassen und erst gar nicht mehr die drei Tage durchlernen. Aber nach den paar Stunden hat sich die Erkenntnis gesetzt, dass ich es wohl im Sommer nochmal machen muss und ich bin ruhiger und ruhiger geworden. Jetzt bin ich an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich vollkommen akzeptiert habe, dass es wohl nicht klappen wird und das hilft mir ungeheuer. Ich werde natrlich hingehen und mir anschauen, wie eine Prfung so abluft, werde tun, was ich kann und jetzt auch noch die verbleibenden 2 Tage lernen. Kann alles nicht schaden. Nur Hoffnungen mache ich mir jetzt keine mehr - und was soll ich euch sagen, damit geht es mir wesentlich besser. Also bitte keine Emprung, keine Ermutigungen - ich werde ja noch lernen und ich werde hingehen. Aber jetzt, wo ich akzeptiert habe, im Sommer noch eine Chance zu bekommen, fllt mir alles leichter.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Nilani: Habe um 14.00 Uhr Prfung.

----------


## thinker

wird trotzdem klappen :P
erinnert mich an die Abizeit damals wo du auch gezweifelt hast einen Studienplatz zu bekommen....letztendlich hast du ein 1,2er Abi oder ? :P

----------


## Zanza

1,1, wenn ich mich nicht irre  :hmmm...:  Erinnere mich noch an den Post mit den Zahlen in Schriftgre 72  :hmmm...: 
Auch wenns nicht das Gleiche ist, irgendwie wirds schon klappen! Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen! (Bin auch der festen berzeugung, dass man immer mehr wei, als man denkt!)

----------


## Autolyse

> wird trotzdem klappen :P
> erinnert mich an die Abizeit damals wo du auch gezweifelt hast einen Studienplatz zu bekommen....letztendlich hast du ein 1,2er Abi oder ? :P


Vor der Prfung: "Mimimimimimimi...ich werde durchfallen."
Nach der Prfung: "Oh, eine 1, da haben sie genau das *Einzige* getroffen, was ich konnte."
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Tanita

So, bevor ich nach einem frustrierenden Physikumskreuzen H02 ins Bett gehe (hatte mich durch Ana, BC, Ch, Bio und Psycho gekreuzt und es fehlten nur noch Physik und Physio und ich war noch ber 60% und da hab ich mich nach ner Pause verklickt und kam anstelle von "Fortsetzen" auf "Start"...und dann war alles weg -.-)...mal noch ne Frage:

Kanns sein, dass irgendwie so ab 2003/2004 rum wesentlich weniger "was trifft NICHT zu"- Fragen dran kamen als vorher?

Mir fiel nmlich auf, dass ich bei Prfungen vor 2003 immer total am Durchdrehen bin, weil 2/3 der Fragen zu einem Fach manchmal aus eben "Finde den Fehler"-Fragen bestand und damit komm ich viel schlechter klar als mit normalen "Was trifft zu"-Fragen! :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

@abi: glaube ich nicht :hmmm...: ... Hauptsache, Du gehst hin und kommst jetzt nicht auf dumme Gedanken.
@alle: wer wettet mit mir, dass abi besteht? :Grinnnss!: 

@tanita: mir kommen die alten Fragen auch spitzfindiger vor. In der Konsequenz kreuze ich daher nur noch ab 2004... :Meine Meinung: Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fragen 08/09 auch nochmal eine Spur anders...(wer kennt schon Tetrahydrobiopterin, wenn er nicht muss?!?)


So, einen schnen Tag Euch allen!

----------


## Laelya

Ich kreuze auch nur ab 2004.....
wurde mir auch so geraten, die schwerpunkte wurden eindeutig verlagert und es gibt ja auch keine fragen mehr mit mehrfach antworten " antwort 2,3 und 4 sind richtig" finde ich viel besser

im letzten physikum haben mich diese "NICHT"fragen ganz schn gergert, als ich es nach der abgabe durchgesehen habe stellte ich fest, dass ich immer schn das NICHT berlesen habe  :Frown:  sehr sehr gemein

daher immer schn ruhig an die fragen rangehen

@tortet: ich wette auch das abi besteht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilani

Ich wrd auch nicht zu weit zurckgehen mit dem Kreuzen, vor allem jetzt auf dem letzten Stck. Die Schwerpunkte und Fragestellung haben sich tatschlich verndert. Dann kreuz lieber die neueren Sachen, gewhn dich an die vielen "NICHT"s und markier in der Prfung dann entsprechend die Fragen. Wirklich genau lesen und ggf. das nicht halt einkreisen. Wie das Blatt am Ende aussieht, interessiert ja keinen, das Heft kriegst du ja eh mit. Hatte am Ende bis 2005 zurckgekreuzt, vorher bei themenweise kreuzen ging ich weiter zurck, aber fcherweise nicht mehr

Abi: ehrlich gesagt, bin ich mit ner hnlichen Einstellung rein, hatte das halbe Jahr sogar schon ansatzweise geplant und war daher auch total ruhig und entspannt in der Prfung (leider ein Nachteil, weil bichen Adrenalinkick garantiert zu ner besseren Note gefhrt htte). Fand auch die Prfungsathmosphre ganz gut und entspannt (bei dem gleichen Prfer kam 3 Tage vorher ne Freundin raus und meinte, das wr die schlimmste Prfung in ihrem Leben gewesen, obwohl sie bestanden hatte). Htte es berhaupt nicht schlimm gefunden, das wiederholen zu mssen und tadaaa ... ich hatte mich auch in BC durchfallen sehen und das erste, als wir wieder reinkamen zur Verkndung war: Zuerst die gute Nachricht, bestanden haben Sie alle ..... 

Manchmal hilft diese LMAA-Einstellung, solange du hingehst und den Versuch nicht durch wegbleiben verschenkst, wird alles gut ;)

----------


## Laelya

war bei uns auch so...hab mich in bc durchfallen sehen...boarh muss ich gestammelt haben

ich liebe diesen satz, als wir reinkamen "Vorweg, es haben alle bestanden", danach habe ich irgendwie nur noch auf durchzug geschaltet und musste versuchen das zu verarbeiten...

muss dazu sagen, meine chance an diesem tag was zu reien war echt schlecht. hab mich 10 minuten vor der mdl nur noch bergeben, hyperventiliert etc (der ganze druck der letzten wochen kam zusammen) und die prfer haben hin und her berlegt ob sie mich berhaupt mitmachen lassen....ich muss echt tot und blass ausgesehen haben  :Blush: 

jedenfalls hab ich drauf bestanden mitzumachen....bin dann whrrend der prfung voll in trnen ausgebrochen (ist mir noch nie passiert) weil ich alles durcheinander gebracht habe....und meinte ich will jetzt abbrechen (echt mir gings so mies wie noch nie, hatte ber all schmerzen)

da meinten die prfer, dass ich bisher (die erste runde aller fcher war schon durch) noch in keinem fach durchgefallen wre und dass ich es doch bis zum ende versuchen sollte....

gesagt getan...und danach bin ich glcklich rausgegangen.....der tag htte auch ganz anderes enden knnen (mit mir im KH)

----------


## glasengel

Ach ja, die lieben Nerven... Htte auch gerne eine LMAA Einstellung, dann wrde ich den Trochanter nicht an den Humerus dichten vor lauter Aufregung... ich werd an dich denken abi und bitte schreib wie es war und es ausgegangen ist!

Heute hatte ich mal Glck und hatte meine Nerven und auch die Themen im Griff. Somit htte ich den allgemeinen Anatomieteil mit 2+ bestanden und diesmal wute ich wirklich was  :Big Grin:  Aber ich wei, dass ich einige Themen auf jeden Fall nochmal durchgehen muss... Den Nachmittag lass ich es mal ruhiger angehen und ab morgen kommt dann Biochemiewiederholung, juchuuu ;)

Wnsche euch noch einen schnen Nachmittag und fttert eure Nerven mit Schoki, es hilft :P

----------


## expecting

Hallo ihr Lieben,  :Grinnnss!: 

meld ich mich auch mal wieder. Ich sollte gar nicht so viel hier lesen, das verunsichert mich nur, da anscheinend die meisten auer mir schon komplett durch sind mit dem Stoff, und jetzt nur noch wiederholen? Ich fr meinen Fall hab noch die *gesamte* Biochemie (!), Histo, Embryo, Physik und Chemie vor mir.  ::-oopss:   (nach Wichtigkeit geordnet, hehe). Und Bauchorgane, und PsychSoz. Weia  :peng: 
Und ich komm halt echt einfach nicht ber ca. 4h / Tag hinaus. Mehr ist einfach nicht drin  :Frown:   ich denk ich werd da so langsam in den Endspurt gehen und die Stundenanzahl steigern mssen, denn so wirds echt knapp.


Ich seh das aber auch so wie du, abi. Wir mssen uns einfach nur vor Augen halten, dass wir quasi in einer Win-Win-Situation sind: wenn wir jetzt bestehen, klasse; wenn nicht, dann haben wir Zeit genug, um fr eine 2 im August zu lernen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 
Immer das positive sehen  :hmmm...: 


Heut oder morgen werd ich meinen Termin fr die mndliche und meine Prfer erfahren, irgendwie will ichs gar nicht wirklich wissen, das macht das ganze so "real", und auerdem hab ich natrlich Angst, dass ich doofe Prfer krieg  :was ist das...?: 


Immerhin, hier scheint gerade das erste Mal seit Wochen, um nicht zu sagen Monaten  :hmmm...:  , die Sonne ... perfekte Umstnde, um sich an die Biochemie und den Stoffwechsel der Kohlehydrate zu machen  :Top: 


Viel Power euch allein weiterhin! Hai-Tiiiiing!

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Die Zeit friss mich auf!

Ich denke immer noch an die knappe Zeit, denn ich habe Psycho. und Sozio. immer noch nicht im Griff! Physik und Physikum besitzen viele hnlichkeiten, beide fangen mit P an und beide sind zum Kotzen!

Die Zeit rennt und wir werden immer lter und lter.. 

Bis jetzt hat sich das Kreuzen wirklich gelohnt. Viele Fragen und Antworten sind im lateralen Hippocampus fr den schwarzen Tag gespeichert. Ob die Amygdala bis dahin intakt bleibt? Das kann nur der Erschpfer der Mitochondrien versichern.

Die Zeit rennt. Ja, sie rennt und das Lipofuscin kennt keine Gnade.

Zum dritten mal muss ich zwischen Hoffnung unf Entuschung wandern. Zum 3. Male muss ich das weisse Blatt unterschreiben und zum 3. Male muss ich 80 kleine Mnzen in die Zukunft investieren. 

Es lebe die Medizin!

----------


## Mayson

An Expecting;
daaaanke fr Deinen Post. Ich lerne jetzt auch gerade Physiologie. Mir fehlen nur noch Physio und BC. Chemie/Bio/Physik lieg ich bei 70-80%, Psycho ~75%, Ana ~60%. Komm bisher auf 55% im richtigen Physikumskreuzen. (Extremen Prfungsmodus starten... hehe) ohne tiefere BC und Physio-Kenntnisse.
Das schaffe mer schon. Et is noch immer jot jejange^^ Sind ja eh noch 2 Wochen.. ber 14 Tage.. Wir rocken das, und die Einstellung habe ich auch, prinzipiell will ich natrlich bestehen^.

----------


## expecting

> An Expecting;
> daaaanke fr Deinen Post. Ich lerne jetzt auch gerade Physiologie. Mir fehlen nur noch Physio und BC. Chemie/Bio/Physik lieg ich bei 70-80%, Psycho ~75%, Ana ~60%. Komm bisher auf 55% im richtigen Physikumskreuzen. (Extremen Prfungsmodus starten... hehe) ohne tiefere BC und Physio-Kenntnisse.
> Das schaffe mer schon. Et is noch immer jot jejange^^ Sind ja eh noch 2 Wochen.. ber 14 Tage.. Wir rocken das, und die Einstellung habe ich auch, prinzipiell will ich natrlich bestehen^.



 :Party: 

Ich hab noch keine kompletten Examina gekreuzt (nur mal Probephysikum bei uns an der Uni hier, da war 1. Tag gut 55% und 2. Tag leider um einiges schlechter, das war aber auch, bevor ich Ana wiederholt hatte). Ansonsten sind meine fachweisen Zahlen ungefhr so wie deine, in Psycho und Ana leicht besser, dafr will ichs mir in Chemie / Physik gar nicht vorstellen  ::-oopss:   da wr ich ber 40% oder so schon froh.

Physio hab ich zum Glck schon komplett (bis auf so manche Minithemen wie Leistungsphysio oder Muskelspindeln oder so, das lass ich wahrscheinlich einfach weg, es sei denn ich hab zum Ende hin pltzlich doch noch viel Zeit  :Grinnnss!:   ), musste da Ende Januar noch Klausur schreiben, von daher.
Allerdings hab ich die Befrchtung, dass ich jetzt schon wieder einiges davon vergessen hab ... genau wie von meinen Ana-Wiederholungen Anfang Februar ... schrecklich  :Aufgepasst!: 


Hab brigens grad mit den Kohlehydraten gekmpft, bin dann aber pnktlich zur Glykolyse eingeschlafen  :Blush: 
Jetzt also erstmal schn Eiskaffee trinken, und danach zurck in den Ring  :Keks: 



Womit lernt ihr eigentlich alle? Ist hier noch jemand so ein kompletter Medilearn-Fetischist wie ich? Ich benutz echt so gut wie NUR diese Heftchen, dafr auch wirklich alle  :Grinnnss!: 
Nur in Anatomie mit bisschen bildlicher Untersttzung durch Prometheus, und bei Biochemie jetzt werd ich hin und wieder einen Blick in den Mller-Esterl werfen, weil ich mit dem whrend des Semesters und fr die Klausuren immer gelernt habe. (M-E deshalb, weil der hier unser BC-Oberboss und das Buch mehr oder weniger Vorschrift ist  :hmmm...:   im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen find ich das Buch aber echt okay bis gut, muss ich sagen.)

----------


## Laelya

also ich hab auch nicht alles durch *g*
hab jetzt biochemie und anatomie hinter mir, die kleien fcher hab ich vor monaten mal gelernt die werden nur wiederholt
also hab ich jetzt noch 2 wochen psycho und physio zu machen und die anderen beiden zu festigen....

@verzweifelttt:
ist auch mein dritter anlauf....wird schon werden

hab mir heute auch wieder nen ruhigen tag gegnnt. nur 4 h gelernt dafr aber alle oberen extremitten details  :Big Grin: 
dann kam ne freundin und schon wurde gequatscht ber nchstest jahr hochzeit *g* jaja wenn alles klappt wird nchstes jahr geheiratet....ich hoffe sosehr das alles klappt *schwrm* :Loove: 

momentan bin ich noch ganz zuversichtlich...fragt mich in 1ner woche nochmal

----------


## Laelya

achja ich bin auch ein medilearn feti hihihi
ich vertrau auf medilearn

----------


## Jemine

> @Jemine: trainingsbedingt Klassik? machst Du Eiskunstlauf oder sowas? Vielen Dank frs Daumendrcken!


Ich tanze in (fast) allen Variationen, aber hauptschlich Ballett. Auerdem hab ich noch nen Nebenjob in der Staatsoper  :Love: 

Ihr packt das!!! Ich will euch hier ab nchstem Semester nicht mehr im Vorklinik-Bereich sehen  :hmmm...:  
Ok, ihr drft mal vorbeigucken und uns Vorklinikern n bissl Motivation rberschicken  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn ich eure Beitrge zur Zeit so lese, wird mir schon Angst und Bange... *schluck*

----------


## expecting

Sagt mal, nervt euch auch die Biochemie-Themen-Einteilung auf der Medi-Script-CD?

Bei Ana und Physio ist das ja alles sehr schn und logisch aufgeteilt, aber bei Biochemie krieg ich echt nur die Krise. Ich hab jetzt Kohlehydrate, Glykoloyse und Gluconeogenese gelernt (jetzt gleich noch Glykogen und Pentosephosphatweg), und wrd das gern kreuzen. Aber keine Ahnung, wo  :Hh?: 

"Biochemie von Organen und Geweben - Leber"? N.
"Bildung und Verwertung von Energiespeichern"? N.
"Prinzipien der Stoffwechselregulation"? N.

Am ehesten bei "Kataboler Stoffwechsel und Energiegewinnung", nur sind da auch Fragen zur Atmungskette und zu Aminosuren und zu wei-der-Teufel-was dabei. 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die Fragen unter verstndlichen berbegriffen zu sortieren. Halt ungefhr so wie die Medi-Learn-Hefte fr Biochemie eingeteilt sind, oder noch ein bisschen detaillierter.

Hrmpf  :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

@Expecting: Das wenige, was ich bisher gekreuzt habe, habe ich mit Examen online gekreuzt, da ist es zum Glck nicht so...

@all: Ich wusste ja, dass ihr (oder zumindest die meisten hier) so reagieren wrde. Wie auch mein Freund und sonstige Leute hier in Wrzburg. Aber hey, ich sag es nochmal, ihr steckt nicht drin. Und das mit dem Abi zu vergleichen...also, das war ja wohl was ganz anderes. Da htte es rein theoretisch auch alles zwischen 1,0 und 2,0 werden knnen. Beim Schriftlichen ist das ja schon etwas schwer einzuschtzen...aber hier geht es einfach nur ums Bestehen. Und ich hatte in meinem Leben noch nie so viel Angst. Deswegen versuche ich, bei meiner Einstellung zu bleiben - sonst kotze ich den Prfern vor die Fe, wenn ich das nicht auch so schon tue. Jedenfalls verdurste ich hier gerade fast - aber bei jedem Schluck Wasser (!), den ich trinke, habe ich das Gefhl, mich sofort ber die Kloschssel hngen zu mssen. :kotzen: 

Zum Glck habe ich zu Hause Leute, die fr mich da sind und mich auffangen, wenn es nicht klappt. Meine Eltern freuen sich einfach nur, wenn Mittwoch vorbei ist und ich erstmal ein paar Tage zu Hause bin (ja, ich lerne dann frs Schriftliche zu Hause - sonst kann ich mich da NIE mehr dazu motivieren) und meine beste Freundin hat mir gestern ein "Phyikums-Survival-Paket" mit so vielen kleinen lieben Schelchen geschickt, dass ich sofort in Trnen ausgebrochen bin. Oh Gott, ich bin das totale Wrack. Die Vorstellung, das Ganze nochmal mitmachen zu mssen, ist zwar der Horror, aber wie expecting schon sagte: Dann haben wir ja wieder ein halbes Jahr Zeit. 

Naja, ich werde mich jetzt den Fetten widmen, um mich nicht vollkommen zu blamieren. 

Euch allen vielen Dank fr die guten Gedanken, vielleicht geschieht ja doch noch ein Wunder.

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
ja mir graut es auch davor
das mit der belkeit kenn ich....bei mir kommt fast eine komplette charakterverschiebung

noch vor einer woche war ich ruhig, aber jetzt wird es mit jedem tag schlimmer...eine ehrenrunde kann ich ja nicht mehr einlegen und ich halte mir leider immer vor augen was ich alles verliere, wenn ich durchfallen wrde....

ich wei, dass es diesesmal einfach mist wre durchzufallen. ich hab soviel gelernt und vorbereitet wie noch nie in meinem ganzen leben. ich lerne und arbeite gerade seit 3 monaten daran (oder ein bisschen mehr) und sage mir einfach....wenn eswirklich nicht klappen sollte....dann soll es einfach so sein

was dann wird wei ich nicht....
hab dank eines studienkredites dann ne menge schulden an der backe
wrde gleichzeitig mein studentenjob verlieren und damit auch mein anspruch auf wohngeld  :grrrr....: 
mal davon abgesehen das ich geext werde

kurz und knapp mir wird alles unter den fen weggezogen, mit dem ich mein leben bestreiten kann...............und das macht mir eine heiden angst *sfz*

----------


## melba_

@ expecting: ich bin auch gar nicht mit der bc-einteilung auf der cd klargekommen, hab deswegen gleich examensweise gekreuzt und in kauf genommen, dass ich anfangs ziemlich schlecht war. 

@ alle: bitte macht euch nicht verrckt, wir tun, was wir knnen und wenn es nicht sein soll, soll es halt nicht sein. bei einigen steht viel auf dem spiel, aber unsere daseinsberechtigung hngt nicht vom bestehen dieser prfung ab und egal was passiert, das leben geht weiter.

ich bin brigens auch noch nicht durch und habe momentan ganz ganz andere dinge im kopf und ich denke, das wird sich bis zur prfung auch nicht mehr ndern. es kann halt immer irgendwas dazwischen kommen. werde es trotzdem versuchen und wenn es nicht klappen sollte, dann s.o.

----------


## Laelya

@melba:
ist bei mir auch so gewesen
hab von anfang an examensweise gekreuzt und in kauf genommen am anfang unter der besagten 60 prozent grenze zu sein....

schn war dann allerdings zu sehen, wie pro tag und skript dann mehr prozentchen dazu kamen....ich denke das war eine positive art und weise zu lernen, da ich von jedem tag ein feedback hatte....

komischer weise oder glckerlicher weise hatte ich am ersten tag nie unter 40 prozent...hat mich schon gewundert, gerade in bc aber scheinbar hat das vorab durcharbeiten der skripte schon einige pnktchen gebracht die nun in meinem kopf verankert sind...

jetzt gehts halt nur noch darum darauf aufzubauen

tschaka wir werden uns alle in der klinik wieder sehen und werden dann ganz andere probleme haben und darber lachen, dass wir uns beim physikum so verrckt gemacht haben

mein motto des tages: think positive

----------


## sayeh

schnes motto laelya  :Smilie: 

sagt mal, kann man eigentlich darauf vertrauen dass so viele altfragen kommen? wird das so sein wie wenn man hier am pc sitzt, so nach dem motto " haha die kann ich schlaf beantworten" oder werden wir da erschlagen mit fragen von nie zuvorgehrten inhalten?!

ich beruhige mich auch immer mit meinen prozenten bei mediscript, aber sind die so reprsentativ? 
erfahrungswerte, bitte!!!

----------


## Strodti

Es hat echt Vorteile ein ganzes Examen zu kreuzen (also ein Fach): Man bekommt ein Gefhl fr die Gewichtung! Wieviele Neurofragen, wieviel Embryo, wieviel Bewegungsapparat... und wenn man dann einen Bereich lernt, den man vorher schon (ahnungslos) gekreuzt hat, kennt man schon seine IMPP Lieblinge  :Grinnnss!: 

Durchhalten Mdels, die Zeit vor dem Examen ist immer mist.

----------


## Nilani

Mensch Abi, ich hoffe, Deinen Magen hast du bald im Griff. Mir gings nur an dem Morgen so schlecht, da hab ich mich mit eisernem Willen dagegen gestellt, meinen morgendlichen Kakao, den ich seit Jahren frh trinke,  wieder herzugeben. 
Glaub mir, wenn du erstmal drin bist und mitten im Geschehen steckst, ist es vorbei. Kaum zu glauben, aber es ist wirklich so. 

Familie zum auffangen ist gut, ich drck dir trotzdem morgen ganz feste die Daumen  :Top:  La es heut halt ruhig angehen

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:

also erfahrungsgem kannst du ja auf der impp seite lesen wie viele altfragen dran kommen...

es passiert dir aber wirklich so, dass ab und an fragen auftauchen die du aus der cd kennst und dann sagst...jopp die antwort ist eindeutig a oder so

aber ansonsten ist es so, dass der grte teil der fragen mutierte altfragen sind.
das heit es kann passieren, dass die "hnliche" fragestellung dran kommt und dann genau die gleichen antworten wie auf der mediscript cd....aber sie dann halt diesesmal nicht nach der hemmung sondern nach der aktivierung fragen....

daher ganz unbedingt, fragen genau lesen...sie fgen auch gerne mal ein "NICHT" ein...und wenn du kreuzungsblind bist, passiert es halt, dass du das berliest und die antwort der cd ankreuzt....

also ruhig blut....bei meinen beiden malen war es bisher, dass ich schon nach 2 1/2 stunden durch war....es ist gengend zeit

es gibt nun mal fragen die man entweder in ein paar sekunden beantworten oder gar nicht...nur rechenfragen halten auf

4 h sind wirklich gut bemessen....gerade am zweiten tag braucht man nicht so viel (erfahrungswert vieler die mit mir beide male geschrieben haben)

aber mach es wirklich so, wie medilearn vorschlgt. wenn du bei einer rechenaufgabe wirklich festhngst geh weiter

ich mach es immer so, dass ich mir fragen die ich noch beantworten muss immer auf die erste seite schreibe *g* damit ich sie nicht vergesse

aber das macht ja jeder selbst

ich schreib zb einige gedanken zu beginn der prfung auf das leere blatt im aufgabenheft....so details die ich eventuell durcheinander bringe...manchmal bringt es mir mehr den kompletten zyklus schnell aufzuschreiben um auch ja nicht einen denkfehler zu machen....manchmal ist impp gemein und erfindet wirklich gleichklingende wrte und dann sitzt erst mal da....und wenn man sich dass dann herleitet und aufschreibt gehts einfacher

aber auch nur erfahrungswert

@all die schon mal geschrieben haben:

habt ihr bei euch auf den toiletten auch immer spicker gefunden....bei uns auf dem frauenklo ist das echt hammer. ich mein sie passen auf das nie zwei auf der toilette sind, aber dann sitzt du so in einer kabine und findest in der KLOROLLE einen spicker....ich hab so schiss bekommen, was passiert, wenn genau in diesem moment die aufsicht reinkommt und kontrolliert....wie soll man beweisen, dass es nicht der eigene spicker ist?

 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Linn

> An Expecting;
> daaaanke fr Deinen Post. Ich lerne jetzt auch gerade Physiologie. Mir fehlen nur noch Physio und BC. Chemie/Bio/Physik lieg ich bei 70-80%, Psycho ~75%, Ana ~60%. Komm bisher auf 55% im richtigen Physikumskreuzen. (Extremen Prfungsmodus starten... hehe) ohne tiefere BC und Physio-Kenntnisse.
> Das schaffe mer schon. Et is noch immer jot jejange^^ Sind ja eh noch 2 Wochen.. ber 14 Tage.. Wir rocken das, und die Einstellung habe ich auch, prinzipiell will ich natrlich bestehen^.


Du bist bei weitem nicht die einzige Person. Ich glaube nur, dass die anderen eben wegen der guten Werte, die hier gepostet werden, hier nicht mehr schreiben.


*brigens:* 
Falls sich hier auch NRWler tummeln: wann kommt die Vorladung zum Physikum? Diese Woche? Nchste Woche? (Nicht, dass ich nervs wre... :Blush: )

----------


## sayeh

lieg auch immer bei 60 %, also linn hat recht. es haben bestimmt mehr leute 60-70 % als 80-90.
daher rhrte auch meine frage, ob man sich mit 60 % beim bungskreuzen begngen darf, und sie deine ungefhre examensergebnisse widerspiegeln  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

> *brigens:* 
> Falls sich hier auch NRWler tummeln: wann kommt die Vorladung zum Physikum? Diese Woche? Nchste Woche? (Nicht, dass ich nervs wre...)


 ::-winky: *meld* Angeblich sptestens nchste Woche. Ich geb mal Bescheid, wenn sie da ist. Mittlerweile ist Ddorf ja wieder nchtern... :Grinnnss!: 

@jemine: Einen coolen "Nebenjob" hast Du da! :Grinnnss!:  Wie oft trainierst Du in der Woche?

@sayeh: ich glaube, bei Psycho sind Altfragen hauptschlich ein Thema...


So, jetzt schicke ich Abi noch eine Riesenportion Durchhaltevermgen rber. Morgen hast Du es hinter Dir!

Ich knnte momentan im Stehen einschlafen... Kann mich kaum aufs Lernen konzentrieren... *MDE* Geht Euch das auch so? :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilani

> lieg auch immer bei 60 %, also linn hat recht. es haben bestimmt mehr leute 60-70 % als 80-90.
> daher rhrte auch meine frage, ob man sich mit 60 % beim bungskreuzen begngen darf, und sie deine ungefhre examensergebnisse widerspiegeln


Doch, das ist ok. Ich hatte bei den Probeprfungen auch immer gerade so 60 % (1. Tag war bei mir immer besser, teilw. 70 %, aber Psycho am 2. Tag war immer so lausig, dass es das wieder runtergerissen hat). Im Physikum selbst war es dann genau umgekehrt ... der 2. Tag hat mich rausgerissen, hab zwar nicht gut bestanden, aber bestanden und zwar so locker, dass ich knapp an der 3 vorbereigerauscht bin, obwohl ich in meinen Probeexamen immer gerade an der Bestehensgrenze lag.
Ihr knnt ja noch einplanen, dass die 60%-Marke nie so bleibt, es wurde bisher immer um ein paar Punkte runtergesetzt. Wenn ihr 60 % kreuzt, kriegt ihr das mit sehr groer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch im Examen hin  ::-stud: 

Bei mir war die Negativ-berraschung brigens Bio  :Oh nee...: , dass flieend in total blde Histo-Fragen berging ... das waren am 2. Tag auch meine ersten Fragen und nach 40 Fragen hab ich mich gefragt, was ich berhaupt hier mache und ob ich nicht doch besser nach Hause gehe, weil ich am 1. Tag ja auch nicht so besonders gut war ... und dann kam Psycho, was ich in der Vorbereitung gehat hatte ... mit vielen Altfragen oder so schn einfach, dass man es super gut bewltigen konnte.

Also Kopf hoch, fleiig weiterkreuzen und dann klappt das.
Lat euch nicht vom 3. Versuch so einschchtern, ich wei, das sagt sich leicht. Bei uns im Semester sind jetzt einige dabei, die mndlich im 3. Versuch geschafft haben (da wr ich ein totales Wrack gewesen). Beim schriftlichen habt ihr genug Zeit, lest die Fragen genau durch und dann auf keinen Fall am Ende kaputtkorrigieren. Ihr habt euch so gut vorbereitet, das klappt schon  :Grinnnss!: 

Achja, was ich auch noch empfehle, unbedingt die von ML empfohlenen Zeitmarken zu setzen und die Antworten sofort zu bertragen. Ich war trotz mind. 3-maliger Pipi-Pause (auch einfach mal, um nur kurz aufzustehen und sich zu bewegen) immer ne gute Stunde vor der Zeit fertig.

Edit: Spicker hab ich aufm Klo nicht gefunden, die lag bei uns 1 Etage hher. Allerdings hab ich auch nicht explizit danach gesucht. Htte sich vermutlich insofern gelohnt, dass man eher nicht erwischt wird, aber mir wr sowas zu heikel .. und vor allem, was htte ich denn da draufschreiben sollen?!

----------


## sayeh

danke nilani, tut gut sowas zu hren  :Smilie:  und tipps von leuten dies geschafft haben sind immer wertvoll!
3 mal pipi? frag mich wie oft ich dann muss (bin dann in der 36. SSW)  :Big Grin: 
und haha! du hast recht: was schreibt man bei so einer flle von wissen das man drauf haben muss auf nen spicker?! 
mein favorit wren die affarenzen und efferenzen des kleinhirnstiels


ach und edit: ich frag mich nur ob dieses lckenhafte A-B-C-D-E-wissen auch bei der mndlichen prfung hilft  :peng:

----------


## thinker

Fuck...ich bin so doof....nun bricht das 6.vorkl. Semester an...... 1 Jahr fr nix im Lebenslauf stehen...fuck...  :Frown:

----------


## Strodti

Hey Thinker, was ist los? Hab deine letzten Beitrge nicht mehr verfolgt, aber trittst du im Mrz nicht an?
Gru, Strodti

----------


## Sivar

> ich beruhige mich auch immer mit meinen prozenten bei mediscript, aber sind die so reprsentativ?
> erfahrungswerte, bitte!!!


Bei mir waren die Werte (letzte "Ferien") nah beieinander... beim Kreuzen immer so 60-65% und im Physikum dann 64,x%. Eine Unsicherheit von 5% wrde ich wirklich einplanen, weil die wenigsten Fragen identisch sind und man mal mit was ganz Neuem berrascht werden kann. Bei mir lief zB Physio besser als geplant, dafr Bio weitaus schlechter, und so war ich am Ende etwas besser als mein "Kreuz-Durchschnitt". Htte aber auch andersherum kommen knnen, dann wre ich gerade noch so bei 60% gelandet, deswegen: ein kleines Sicherheitspolster von 5% sollte schon sein.

Was die Zeit angeht... ich hatte mehr als genug davon. Hab mir auch von vornherein Pausen grob eingeplant, zB die erste nach 80 Fragen inkl bertragen, die zweite nach 130 Fragen, und die dritte nach 160 inkl bertragen. Danach das bertragene kontrollieren, und wenn man damit fertig ist, sind etwa 3-3,5h rum (der 2. Tag ging etwas schneller). Man sollte sich halt nur nicht an einzelnen Aufgaben aufhngen, sondern macht sich fr Scheissfragen ne kleine Notiz, dass man sich die nochmal angucken muss, und macht direkt weiter mit der nchsten Frage. Vorm bertragen guckt man sich dann die notierten Fragen an und kreuzt im Notfall blind was an, bevor man sich 10min damit befasst.

Wichtig: Nur bertragen, wenn man sich entschieden hat, und danach das bertragene nicht mehr aus Panik ndern. Das kann zwar gutgehen, aber ich wrde behaupten, dass es meistens mehr Punkte kostet als bringt.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

> Hey Thinker, was ist los? Hab deine letzten Beitrge nicht mehr verfolgt, aber trittst du im Mrz nicht an?
> Gru, Strodti


Physikumsergebnisse fr Anatomie (Uni Kln - Modellstudiengang) sind heute angekommen und ich habe nicht bestanden....  :Frown: 
echt....6 vorkl. Semester...voll *******....wie sieht sowas denn spter aus ???Mal abgesehen von langweiliger Zeitberbrckung und BAFG...  :Frown:

----------


## melba_

> Physikumsergebnisse fr Anatomie (Uni Kln - Modellstudiengang) sind heute angekommen und ich habe nicht bestanden.... 
> echt....6 vorkl. Semester...voll *******....wie sieht sowas denn spter aus ???Mal abgesehen von langweiliger Zeitberbrckung und BAFG...


hey, das tut mir leid fr dich :-/. musst du die anderen fcher dann auch wiederholen oder nur anatomie? und ich berbiete dich in sachen semesteranzahl  :peng: . mach dir deswegen keinen kopf, ich denke spter interessiert das keine sau mehr.

----------


## Linn

> hey, das tut mir leid fr dich... und ich berbiete dich in sachen semesteranzahl .


Dito.  :peng: 




> mach dir deswegen keinen kopf, ich denke spter interessiert das keine sau mehr.


Hoffe ich auch schwer.

----------


## Laelya

also in sachen semesterzahl kann ich locker mithalten *g*
da schaut kein mensch mehr drauf...ist auch vollkommen banane

----------


## sayeh

hallo?! leute, wir studieren medizin nicht irgendnen softie-fach. ausserdem kommen wir in ein berufsfeld in dem fachkrfte mangel herrscht.
das interessiert keine verf**kte sau  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Immer diese Flucherei hier.... Schliesslich wollen wir doch alle mal serise Mediziner werden! :hmmm...: 

So, falls ich morgen frh nicht dazu komme: abi, viel Erfolg fr mogen!
Schlaf gut, gaaaanz viel Glck, gute Laune der Prfer und dass Du die Themen gefragt wirst, die Du gelernt hast. :Top: 

War gerade fleissig sporteln und falle jetzt ins Bett (ich mag keine Adduktoren - autsch). Ich lass die Physio heute Physio sein. So! :schnarch...:

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
auch von mir gleiiges daumendrcken, bin morgen auch schon frh wach damit ich das durchsetzen kann

tschaka du schaffst das

@tortet:
haben uns zum valentinstag ne fitnessstation geleistet und trainiere nun 2mal am tag....hab so muskelkater *autsch*

lass physio heute auch sein....geht morgen damit los :peng:

----------


## Nilani

Ich glaub, an Semesterzahlen berbiete ich euch alle  ::-oopss: 

Abi, drck dir auch die Daumen, hab morgen von 8-18 Uhr Patho-Kurs (von 1 Semester in 1 Tag gequetscht  :kotzen: ). Kann also erst morgen abend nachschauen, wie es lief, werde aber ganz feste an dich denken  :Top:

----------


## thinker

Oh, das macht mir etwas Mut ;) 
D.h. euch hat die Vorklinik auch so lang aufgehalten oder habt ihr wegen Wartezeit spt angefangen oder wie war es ?? Drf ich vielleicht fragen wieviele Semester ihr fr die Vorklinik gebraucht habt ?? 

Aber BAFG hrt wohl jetzt auch auf... :/

----------


## Jemine

Wie lange darf man denn eigentlich "berziehen", damit der BafG-Anspruch bestehen bleibt?

@Abi: Auch meine Daumen sind festestens gedrckt und die Gedanken sind bei dir!

----------


## Strodti

wenn du ab dem 4. FS scheinfrei bist, frdern die noch das 5. vorklinische Semester, dann ist aber schluss  :grrrr....:

----------


## expecting

Ich drck dir auch die Daumen, abi  :Top: 


thinker, das tut mir echt Leid, mies nach der ganzen Lernerei ... wie siehts denn aus, darfst du auch beim Modellstudiengang trotzdem an der Mndlichen teilnehmen? Das wr doch cool, wenn du zumindest _den_ Brocken dann schon mal hinter dir httest  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ja, darf ich und werd ich wohl auch versuchen.....

Und ist BAFG dann fr immer weg oder bekomme ich es dann nach bestandenem Physikum wieder ??

----------


## Tanita

> D.h. euch hat die Vorklinik auch so lang aufgehalten oder habt ihr wegen Wartezeit spt angefangen oder wie war es ?? Drf ich vielleicht fragen wieviele Semester ihr fr die Vorklinik gebraucht habt ??


Das ist natrlich total rgerlich! aber ndern kann man ja auch nix dran. Also einfach weiterkmpfen. Und ja, mich hlt die Vorklinik auch auf.
Ich bin jetzt im 6. Vorklinischen und es wre ganz nett wenns jetzt endlich klappt.
Also du bist damit nicht der einzige.




@Abi
Ganz viel Glck und Erfolg in der Prfung morgen, bzw. nachher!
Ich drck dir die Daumen.

----------


## tortet

Morgen!

Ich drcke allen, die heute Prfung haben, heftigst die Daumen!
Heute abend heisst es fr Euch  :Party:

----------


## Strodti

Abi, ich drck dir die Daumen!!!  :Top: 

@thinker: Das wei ich nicht genau... da habe ich schon beide Versionen gehrt. Am besten mal deinen Sachbearbeiter fragen. Beim Bafg ist das eh alles irgendwie unbersichtlich.

----------


## sayeh

auch ich drcke allen prflingen die daumen, und bin gespannt auf euren bericht, hoffentlich knnt ihr uns etwas beruhigen  :peng:

----------


## Laelya

@thinker:
auch wenn es peinlich ist...aber bei mir steht jetzt das 8 hochschulsemester drauf....musste in der vk 2 semester wegen krankheit lnger machen und bin dann ja noch mal 2 mal durch die schriftliche gefallen  :Frown:  und war zu dumm dazu urlaubssemester zu beantragen...habs jedes mal verpasst

also wenn alles passt starte ich mit dem 9 hochschulsemester in die klinik

----------


## sayeh

@laelya
dazu htt ich mal ne frage. ich bin frs nchste semester bereits beurlaubt. aber was ist wenn ich das physikum jetzt nicht schaffe und im august nachholen will. reicht dann mein status als beurlaubte studentin?

----------


## Laelya

soweit ich wei ist das sogar sehr angebracht
du kannst zwischen den examina urlaubssemester einreichen....das zhlt als eines dieser kriterien "Beurlaubung wegen Vorbereitung auf eine Prfung"...

wenn du schon urlaubssemester eingereicht hast, brauchst du es ja nicht nochmal

solltest du beim examen durchfallen (was wir ja alle nicht glauben) dann wirst du ja automatisch frs nchste examen eingetragen...und musst dann nur noch deine studienbuchseite nachreichen.

deswegen denke ich (ich wei es aber nicht 100 prozentig) dass deine beurlaubung reicht sofern es ein offizielles urlaubssemester ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linn

*Danke, Nilani und Sivar.*
Eure Beschreibung trstet mich wirklich!!
Wenn ich sonst hier mitlese, machen mich die hohen Kreuzergebnisse der anderen nmlich echt banane...


abi, natrlich von mir auch alles Gute heute! Mein Daumen sind in jedem Fall gedrckt.
(Aber die Prfung drfte eh jetzt vorbei sein, oder?!)

----------


## Tanita

Ich hab keine hohen Kreuzergebnisse^^

----------


## sayeh

ich auch nicht  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

ich auch nicht....nur beim zweiten durchgang hihi aber das ist ja klar
aber beim ersten lieg ich immer knapp ber der bestehensgrenze...aber das reicht ja auch :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

Und Mdels, wie siehts aus? Bitten kurzen Stand der Dinge durchgeben...

Wer war heute noch dran? Milka81?

----------


## Nilani

Abi war heut dran, aber hat sich noch nicht gemeldet ...  :Nixweiss: 

hm, ich trau es mir fast nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab 14 Semester bzw. 10 Jahre frs Physikum gebraucht, allerdings mit viiieel Unterbrechung und einigem Pech. Auerdem war ich beim 1. Studienversuch 25, beim 2. schon 31  :Blush:   ::-oopss:   :Blush: 
Frs Physikum selbst brauchte ich allerdings nur 1 Versuch ... wenigstens etwas  :bhh: 
Hab beim 2. Versuch die alten Sachen nicht anerkennen lassen, also nochmal komplett neu angefangen (naja, bis auf Physik), daher hat es sich halt nochmal aufgestaut

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Abi war heut dran, aber hat sich noch nicht gemeldet ...


Na hoffen wir einfach mal, da er/sie bestanden hat und aktuell so blau ist das
er/sie nicht mehr schreiben kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m0cV...om=PL&index=17

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Abi war heut dran, aber hat sich noch nicht gemeldet ...


Abi, geht's Dir gut? Wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## thinker

Es geht ihr gut wie ich anderswo gelesen habe ;)
Also nicht zu viel Sorge machen!!

herzlichen Glckwunsch, abi!

----------


## abi07

Hatte gestern noch was gepostet, aber da stand, dass es erst durch einen Moderator freigegeben werden muss...mhm, naja, dann eben anders: 

JUHUU!!!!! Hab es geschafft!!!!!!!!!! :Top:  ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## melba_

cooool, herzlichen glckwunsch!!!!! und, ist es wirklich nicht so schlimm wie man es sich ausmalt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@melba: Also, ganz ehrlich, ich fand es schon schlimm - so die Prfungssituation und so. Vor allem, weil ich gleich mal die "sehr leichte Einstiegsfrage" (so nannte es der Prof) nicht konnte und dann ein etwas exzentrischer Prof, der neben im sa, angefangen hat, laut zu seufzen und missbilligende Gerusche von sich zu geben... ::-oopss: 

Aber ihr bekommt bald einen vollstndigen Bericht - ich bin nur gerade erst aufgestanden (nachdem ich die letzten beiden Nchte durchgemacht hatte wegen Lernen) und muss mich erstmal fassen, dann zum ersten Mal nach Tagen wieder was Gescheites essen (heute hat die Waage 5,5 Kilo weniger angezeigt als vor einer Woche!  :bhh: ) und dann kann ich wieder anfangen zu leben... :Top:

----------


## Mayson

@abi07: Ja fette Sache!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 
Das ist ja mal cool.. Du hast es gut ^^

Ich bin jetzt zur schriftlichen offiziell geladen, habe eben die Zulassung erhalten. Damit ist es nun amtlich. Habe gestern bei ixxer/Doccheck gekreuzt F09 gekreuzt und bin auf 52% gekommen. Na toll :/ Das wrs ja auch noch... :Traurig: . Jetzt aber schnell weiterlernen..Fehlt immer noch Physio komplett.. 

Naja abi07, freu dich erstmal, das schlimmste ist hinter dir (wie ich finde, da nicht beeinflussbar)!

----------


## sayeh

> @abi07: Ja fette Sache!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!


voll fett, wenn sie 5,5 kilo abgenommen hat  :Grinnnss!: 

NEE auch von mir herzlichen glckwunsch! ich beneide dich richtig.
hab letzte nacht getrumt dass ich die mndliche prfung hatte... mann andere trumen von monstern und ich von meinen profs (aber das sind schlielich auch monster)  ::-oopss: 

ach und mayson: mach dir mal keinen kopp... wenn physio noch fehlt dann kommen die restlichen prozente doch auch noch...
ich hab gestern mit psycho angefangen, das ist mal der grte scheiss. ich kenn kein anderes fach wo man so einfach dinge hinter so komplizierten angeber-wrtern verbirgt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Linn

Super, abi!!!!!!  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance: 






> Ich bin jetzt zur schriftlichen offiziell geladen, habe eben die Zulassung erhalten. Damit ist es nun amtlich. Habe gestern bei ixxer/Doccheck gekreuzt F09 gekreuzt und bin auf 52% gekommen. Na toll :/ Das wrs ja auch noch.... Jetzt aber schnell weiterlernen..


Mir geht's genauso.  :was ist das...?: 
Und ja, ich habe die Zulassung auch gerade bekommen.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Mayson

An sayeh: Jaaa das denke ich mir auch immer! Das beste ist ja nach wie vor die "meritokratische Triade".. oder token economy fr son tauschdings oder generell die ganzen englischen Ausdrcke: Shaping, Chunking, Coping, usw.. Naja aber dafr easy paar Punkte holen, also im Vergleich zu Anatomie oder so^^ pffff 
Apropos.. abgenommen habe ich auch ordentlich.. So nun aber weiter im Geschehen. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## sayeh

ihr habt die zulassungen schon? aus welchen bundeslndern kommt ihr? vll haben eure lpas weniger zu tun als unsers -.-

----------


## lilapple

Glckwunsch, Abi!!!!  :Smilie:   :Top:

----------


## Mayson

Komm aus NRW und sehe gerade, dass der Prfungsort am *** der Welt ist.. Da muss ich ja erstmal 30 min unterwegs sein, um dahin zu kommen.. auch das noch :/

----------


## Laelya

hab meine zulassung schon seit einem monat *g*
aber unsere mdl fingen auch am 8.2 an soweit ich wei
und sind immer alle vor den schriftlichen, nur nachholer nach dem schriftlichen

bundesland: berlin

@mayson:
ich brauch knapp ne stunde zum prfungsort  :Frown: 
und das wo man am ersten tag um 8 uhr da sein soll
was berhauipt nicht notwendig ist, da der einlass um 8:30 uhr ist

und bei uns steht immer so ein geiler hausmeister vor dem gebude, der wohl am prfungstag den grten job seines lebens macht und studenten rumschubsen darf....der steht da mit verschrnkten armen und tut total grokotzig  :Frown:  und lsst uns lieber drauen in der klte frieren, als uns in das warme foyer zu lassen

----------


## sayeh

@ laelya: du glckliche studierst in berlin... davon kann ich nur trumen....

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:
ich wre lieber in meiner heimatstadt geblieben...also damals htte ich das noch gesagt
aber da ich hier den mann frs leben gefunden habe, kann davon keine rede mehr sein

aber nach dem studium verlassen wir berlin sofort
mag die stadt nicht sonderlich
und die lehre lsst an vielen Ecken und Kanten echt zu Wnschen brigm bin gespannt wie es in der Klinik abluft

----------


## tortet

@abi:Na also, Wette gewonnen und *Herzlichen Glckwunsch*! 

Meine Einladung ist gerade gekommen, juchuh! Wir fangen um 9.00 Uhr an... prima das....  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Carina2

@ abi: Glueckwunsch  :Party: 

Ich will auch endlich meine Einladung haben....

und @Nilani: das find ich wirklich bewundernswert sich da dann nochmal so ranzuwagen  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Auch von mir Glckwunsch an dich, abi  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ernieundbert123

Sauber, abi, Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## glasengel

@ abi So so, also doch geschafft  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Eine bewundernswerte Leistung, war ja doch ein sehr frher Termin, du Schlule  ::-stud: 

Mir gehts unverndert, Biochemiewiederolung wirft immer wieder Fragen auf, aber das ist schon ok. Heute war wieder Prfungssimulation, 2-3 htte ich gekriegt und das fr mein "Hass"thema Fettstoffwechsel. Kann mitterlweile vor den Prfungen durchschalfen, das hat es auf jeden Fall gebracht!

@tortet: Oh 9h ist traumhaft! Nicht zu spt (letztes Mal hatte ich erst um 14h) und nicht zu frh (dieses mal habe ich um 8h *ghn*). Das ist bestimmt ein gutes Omen fr deine Prfung  :Smilie: 

so, ich setzt mich gleich nochmal an Biochemie, fette Gre

----------


## Cidra

Ich hab auch noch keine Post vom LPA NRW bekommen  :Nixweiss: 
Und vor der mndlichen grauts mir auch total :kotzen:

----------


## Strodti

*Herzlichen Glckwunsch Abi*

----------


## Tanita

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Abi!!!

Ich sag doch, wir werden dich hier alle noch beneiden ;)

----------


## melba_

wie sind eigentlich die chemiefragen so? ich berlege, ob es sich noch lohnt, berhaupt erst damit anzufangen und ob kreuzen reicht oder ich mir doch noch die ml-skripte reinziehen sollte  :Keks:

----------


## Sivar

> wie sind eigentlich die chemiefragen so? ich berlege, ob es sich noch lohnt, berhaupt erst damit anzufangen und ob kreuzen reicht oder ich mir doch noch die ml-skripte reinziehen sollte


Kreuzen reichte bei mir, aber dann auch alle Kommentare lesen, wenn was unklar ist. Damit schafft mans in krzester Zeit (~1 Tag) auf sein altes Niveau zurck.

----------


## abi07

Vielen, vielen Dank fr all die netten Glckwnsche und vor allem *DANKE* frs Daumendrcken!!! Hat echt geholfen!!! :Grinnnss!: 

Zur Prfung: 
Hatte die Nacht druchgemacht und die vorher auch nur 2 Stunden geschlafen, auerdem war mir so kotzbel, dass ich berhaupt nichts gegessen habe - dementsprechend war mein Zustand vor der Prfung. Furchtbar. Und trotz meines leeren Magens hab ich echt gedacht, ich  :kotzen:  den Prfern vor die Fe, wenn sie die Leiche aufdecken...
Wurde dann zuerst Physio geprft: "Fangen wir mit was ganz Leichtem zum Einstieg an..." - ich sollte ein Druck-Zeit-Diagramm vom linken Ventrikel und der Aorta aufmalen und dann die Vernderungen bei Aortenklappenstenose und -insuffizienz. Hab total rumgestottert und zeichnen war eh nie so meines...auf alle Flle hat der Ana-Prof dann schon zu seufzen angefangen und komische Gerusche von sich gegeben. Und der Physio-Prof dann: "Naja, das war ja jetzt etwas zh..." - da dachte ich schon: "Oje, fngt ja gut an." Aber dann hat er mich Hormone gefragt und das konnte ich ziemlich gut. Und das war eigentlich auch schon Physio...
Als nchstes hatte ich Anatomie - whrend eine Leidensgenossin BC geprft wurde, musste ich mir ein Prparat anschauen und Notizen dazu machen. Hatte etwa 1/3 bis 1/2 der Lieblingsprparate meines Prfers nicht vorbereitet (Zeitmangel) - aber ich hatte Glck und habe die Milz bekommen, die ich am Abend vorher noch gelernt hatte. Dann wurde ich dazu befragt und konnte fast alles beantworten (bis auf die unvermeidbare Embryofrage). 
Dann ging's an die Leiche, was ziemlich gut lief (Makro kann ich wenigstens!) und dann noch an Kopf und Gehirn, wo ich ein paar Sachen zeigen musste (Ganglion pterygopalatinum!!) und noch die Schmerzbahn erklren sollte. Lief auch gut und das war es dann schon mit Anatomie. Da hatte ich echt ein gutes Gefhl, aber es blieb ja noch Biochemie - mein grter Horror. 
Auch der Biochemie-Prof hat mir, whrend eine andere Anatomie geprft wurde, einen Zettel mit einer allgemeinen Aufgabenstellung (Sie essen eine Schweinshaxe - wie kommt das Fett in die Fettdepots?), zu der ich etwa eine Seite geschrieben habe, wobei das mein gesammeltes Physio-Wissen ber die Fettverdauung und eigentlich kaum BC war. Konnte mich auch, ehrlich gesagt, nur schwer konzentrieren, weil die andere in Anatomie ziemlich eingebrochen ist und nicht mal mehr die einfachsten Sachen wusste und der Prof deshalb ziemlich unruhig geworden ist. Naja, aber wenigstens konnte ich irgendwas hinschreiben. Nachdem dann ihre Ana-Prfung abgeschlossen war, ist der Biochemiker den Zettel durchgegangen und hat etwas tiefer in die Biochemie reingebohrt. Danach noch Fructose-Stoffwechsel und eine kurze Frage zu Blutgruppenantigenen. Das war es. Die meiste Zeit ber hatte ich das Gefhl, ziemlichen Mist zu erzhlen und es kamen dann von Seiten des Profs immer Kommentare wie: "Aha, interessant - sind Sie sich da sicher?" Hat mich total verunsichert. Aber irgendwann war es dann auch vorbei.
Da ich als erste mit meinen drei Prfungen durch war, musste ich dann noch 40 Minuten absitzen, whrend die anderen beiden jeweils ihre letzte Prfung hatten. So auch der Ana-Prof, der mir gegenbersa und fast eingeschlafen und vom Stuhl gekippt wre... :hmmm...: 
Dann wurden wir kurz rausgebeten und dann wieder reingeholt (nach nur ca. 3 min) und haben dann unsere Noten bekommen. 

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass ich die Prfung furchtbar fand, obwohl es gut gelaufen ist. Und die vergangene Woche war die schlimmste meines bisherigen Lebens...ich bin einfach nur froh, dass es vorbei ist und natrlich berglcklich, dass ich bestanden habe. 

So eine Prfung ist ja sehr stark von den Profs abhngig, aber ich muss sagen, dass unsere Prfer da sehr nett waren - der Ana-Prof htte meine Leidensgenossin locker durchfallen lassen knnen, nachdem sie ihr Prparat falsch erkannt hatte (Jejunum statt Duodenum), nicht mehr auf "Enterozyten" kam, stndig Zungenbein und Kehlkopf verwechselt hat und auch die Fossa infratemporalis nicht zeigen konnte...

Also von der Bewertung her halb so wild, aber von der Prfung an sich fand ich es furchtbar. Und ich glaube, ich hatte echt Glck, dass ich BC zum Schluss hatte und der Prof schon positiv durch meine Ana-Prfung beeinflusst war...
Und mit dem Prparat in Histo war es natrlich auch ein Glckspiel - htte ich Plazenta oder Geschlchtsorgane bekommen, htte ich wenig sagen knnen. 

Heute habe ich erstmal ausgeschlafen, ausfhrlich gebadet, doch mal wieder was gegessen, telefoniert und vorhin noch Tag 1 von Frhjahr 2007 gekreuzt. Lief gut: 71%. Alles toll im Moment!!! :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke nochmal fr eure Anteilnahme und Glckwnsche - ich fieber dann bei euch nach dem Schriftlichen genauso mit!!!

----------


## Nilani

Hey, bin zwar etwas spt, aber trotzdem herzlichen Glckwunsch, Abi  :Party:   :Top:   :Party:  Hab ich doch geahnt .... so viel, wie du in den letzten Wochen geackert hattest. Jetzt ist der grte Brocken weg und du kannst dich auf die schriftliche konzentrieren  ::-stud:  
Eure Prfung lief aber schon bichen "komisch" und anders ab, als unsere, aber was soll's, das Ergebnis zhlt.

@sayeh: kann das nur besttigen. Die Namen Charit und Berlin klingen vielleicht toll, aber ich kam damals an der Uni auch berhaupt nicht klar. Klar ist in MD auch nicht alles gold, was glnzt, aber gut klingende Namen sind noch nicht alles ;)

----------


## tortet

@abi: schn, wenn das Daumendrcken was gebracht hat :Grinnnss!: ... Vielen Dank fr Deinen ausfhrlichen Bericht, der mir insofern Hoffnung macht, weil man wohl in Anatomie auch mal nicht alles wissen + zeigen muss?!? Stimmt das? Bei meinem Glck werde ich bestimmt Uterus und Plazenta gefragt und finde das Thema einfach sauuninteressant (und hab es demzufolge auch nicht drauf)... 
Darf ich nochmal nachhaken, was Du in Makro gefragt wurdest? 
Erhol Dich gut und komm wieder auf die Beine!

@glasengel: stimmt, der Termin ist nicht schlecht.... Habe trotzdem schon berlegt, ob ich sicherheitshalber vor Ort bernachte. :Nixweiss:  Nicht, dass ausgerechnet am Tag der Prfung die Dauerbaustelle hier zusitzt....

@Nilani: das mit der Charite wundert mich eigentlich... die hat doch einen Superruf? By the way, hast Du die Klausuren schon hinter Dir? Hat es geklappt?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Abi! Irgendwie stell ich mir das oft schlimmer vor als du es beschrieben hast und ich glaub vor meiner mndlichen geh ich total auf dem Zahnfleisch ... schriftlich seh ich da eher weniger die probleme als mndlich *bibba* Aber ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit ...

----------


## Nilani

> @Nilani: das mit der Charite wundert mich eigentlich... die hat doch einen Superruf? By the way, hast Du die Klausuren schon hinter Dir? Hat es geklappt?


Ja, hat nen Superruf, genau wie Heidelberg, obwohl da auch viele Studis schimpfen und eher Mannheim empfehlen. Wenn man sich die Rankings von den Studenten anguckt, liegt Magdeburg im brigen weit vor der Charite. Gibt aber auch sicher viele Studis, die dort sehr glcklich sind. Fr mich war es nix, ich mag meine kleine Uni, wo ich jetzt studiere, wo ich von nem Prof. im persnlichen Gesprch auch was ber seine Zwillinge, die Umzugsprobleme nach MD oder seine Kochvorlieben erfahre  :Top: 

Morgen ist Klausur in Humangenetik, Mo. Pharma  :kotzen:  und n. Fr. Immunologe  :Keks:

----------


## sayeh

> @tortet: Oh 9h ist traumhaft! Nicht zu spt (letztes Mal hatte ich erst um 14h) und nicht zu frh (dieses mal habe ich um 8h *ghn*). Das ist bestimmt ein gutes Omen fr deine Prfung


ich dachte die ist bei allen von 9-13 uhr? oder redet ihr von der mndlichen?

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:
ich glaub die reden alle von der mdl  :Smilie: 
die schriftliche ist natrlich bei allen von 9-14 uhr

@tortet:
naja die charite hat viele sachen, wegen forschung etc.....aber lehre an der charite ist nicht gerade grandios
als ich angefangen habe, haben sich damals die standorte fu und hu zusammengelegt, da berlin vorher zwei medizinuniversitten hatte.
nach der zusammenlegung haben sich die beiden standorte nur gestritten und wir mussten an einem tag manchmal 2-3 mal von einem ende berlins zum anderen pendeln....bei klausuren war es dann so "uns wurde in mitte gesagt, wir sollen aber das thema dazu ganz besonders lernen" und dann meinten die anderen nach der klausur, nachdem 70 prozent durchgefallen waren "mitte hat die klausur aber nicht geschrieben, sondern dahlem"
so ging das eine ganze zeit....der streit der fakultten wurde auf unserem rcken ausgetragen....da sich die standorte einfach nicht verstehen und ihren platz nicht aufgeben wollen *sfz*
man merkte das dahlem strenger ist und mitte einfacher....blo gebracht hat es nichts

kann nicht sagen wie es jetzt ist, da ich ja schon seit 1nem jahr scheinfrei bin und daher nicht mehr zur uni gehe.
die charite mag nach auen hin einen guten ruf haben, aber niemand hat die studenten gefragt  :hmmm...: 

@all:
hatte gestern nacht so einen richtigen heuflash, weil mir alles zu viel wurde
noch hat uns ein verkufer bei amazon verarscht und uns 700 euro aus der tasche geluxt...die wir zwar zurckbekommen werden (laut amazon) was aber sehr an die substanz ging *sfz*
egal wie es ausgeht ich will ende den 11/12 mrz haben um diesen mist hinter mich zu bringen

physio lernen klappt gut, ana und bc wiederholen auch, auch wenn ich merke dass ich viel vergesse *sfz*
aber bei pyhsio bekomme ich ohne zu lernen immer 40 prozent...fragt mich nicht wieso hihi

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- dein Bericht klingt- auch wenn es bestimmt alles andere als lustig war- wirklich ziemlich witzig. musste ein paar mal echt lachen. aber vielleicht liegt das auch dran, dass ich den Ku*** auch kenne und ihn schon in der Prfung erlebt habe...

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Meine Highlights waren, dass er selbst im mndlichen Physikum seinen Standardspruch gebracht hat: "Der Arsch sitzt auf der..." - "Mantelkante!"
Und auerdem die gefhlten tausend "Ja FRAU, des muss man wissen!!!"

@tortet: Okay, ich versuche es mal: 

Histo: 
Zettel mit meinen Notizen durchgegangen - alles, was es eben so zur Milz zu sagen gibt: Aufbau, Aufgaben, offener/geschlossener Blutkreislauf, B-Zone, T-Zone, Zelltypen, was macht die rote Farbe, wie funktioniert die Blutmauserung, Ringfasern, Frbung/Frbeverhalten, usw. 

Embryo: 
- Aus welchem Keimblatt entsteht die Milz?
- Was hat die Milz vor der Geburt als zustzliche Aufgabe?
- Welches Organ noch? 
- Wie nennt man diese Phase dann? Und wie heien die anderen Phasen?

Makro: 
- Wohin geht die Lunge bei tiefer Inspiration? Zeigen! Fllt sie diesen Raum dann komplett aus?
- Zeigen Sie den Grenzstrang! Woraus besteht er? Was passiert dort? Woher kommen die Fasern (welche RM-Segmente)?
- Was ist das hier? (Ansa cervicalis) Welche Augabe hat sie? Wohin kommt man, wenn man sie nach oben verfolgt?
- Welche Aufgabe hat der N. hypoglossus? 
- Welcher Zungenmuskel wird nicht von ihm innerviert?
- Ganglion pterygopalatinum - zeigen, Radix sympathica und parasympathica nennen 

Neuro: 
- Schmerzbahn (Sie schneiden sich in den Finger...)
- Zeigen Sie das Metencephalon! Wie heit es, wenn das noch dazukommt (zeigt auf Medulla oblongata)

So, kann sein, dass ich jetzt irgendwas vergessen habe, aber so in etwa lief das ab. Wobei das sehr prferspezifisch ist. Bei meinem Prfer musste man halt relativ viel, aber sehr oberflchliche/einfache Dinge zeigen. Mein Freund musste bei einem anderen Prfer nur den N. mandibularis zeigen und sonst gar nichts. Bei anderen Prfern wiederum muss man Muskeln mit Ursprung und Ansatz knnen...

Meine Mitprflinge wurden hnliche Dinge gefragt - wir wussten eben, dass seine Lieblingsthemen parasympathische Kopfganglien, Hals-/Zungenmuskulatur, Ansa cervicalis/N. hypoglossus/N. lingualis/N. laryngeus recurrens, Bauchgefe (v.a. Truncus coeliacus), Gelenke (Art des Gelenkes, wer artikuliert mit wem), alles, was mit Zunge und Geschmack zu tun hat, Bahnen ((Zahn-)Schmerzbahn, Geschmacksbahn, Pupillenreflex, Pyramidenbahn), ansonsten Gliederung des Gehirns (wie heien die Einzelteile, wie heit das mit dem zusammen usw.), Areae zeigen und ansonsten evtl. einfach ein paar Muskeln/Nerven benennen und zeigen, aber ohne weitere Details. Er wollte insgesamt nur abchecken, ob man sich grob an der Leiche auskennt und am Kopf in Verbindung mit Neuro. 

Anatomie war wirklich halb so wild - die anderen Fcher auch, wenn man besser Biochemie gelernt htte als ich...

So, habe Tag 2 Frhjahr 07 gekreuzt - insgesamt sind es 68,8% geworden und damit gerade so eine 3. Bin zufrieden!  :Grinnnss!:  Aber Psycho und Chemie sind mit ein bisschen Lernen sicherlich steigerbar.

----------


## Lizard

Erstmal Glckwunsch abi!
Konnte man sich bei euch auf die Prfungsprotokolle im Allgemeinen verlassen ?


Gre
Lizard

P.S. Hab grad meine Physikumszulassung bekommen! *schreiendimkreislauf* :Oh nee...:

----------


## abi07

> Konnte man sich bei euch auf die Prfungsprotokolle im Allgemeinen verlassen ?


Ja, im Groen und Ganzen schon. Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel. Aber normalerweise sieht man das ja an den Protokollen der vergangenen Jahre, ob sich Dinge wiederholen oder ob jedes Semester was anderes drankommt. 
Wrde da also nicht pauschalisieren...aber die Protokolle sind definitiv das Vorbereitungsmittel Nr. 1 in der Woche vor dem Mndlichen.

----------


## tortet

> Morgen ist Klausur in Humangenetik, Mo. Pharma  und n. Fr. Immunologe


Ok, Genetik hast Du sicher jetzt hinter Dir, hoffe, es ist gut gelaufen? Und fr die nchsten beiden Klausuren drcke ich natrlich ganz fest die Daumen, ganz besonders fr Pharma  :Top: 

@abi: vielen Dank, dass Du Dir Mhe mit den Stichpunkten gemacht hast! Das scheinen mir in der kurzen Zeit doch eine ganze Menge Themen gewesen zu sein. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es halb so wild ist, wenn man Anatomiefreak ist :Grinnnss!:  ... und wenn nicht?  :Nixweiss:  (naja, mal sehen) 

@laelya: klingt nicht wirklich pralle.... Aber Berlin kme fr mich sowieso nicht in Frage, fhle mich in Mnster superwohl. Wir sind, wenn ich so andere Zahlen hre, auch vergleichsweise wenige im Semester. Und Mnster hat so ein ganz eigenes Flair als Fahrradstadt... :Party: 

Mit dem Repetitorium sind wir jetzt fertig und am Montag ffnet der Prpsaal die Pforten....
Ich kriege seit Tagen den Hintern nicht hoch und kann mich zu nix motivieren, starre stundenlang auf irgendwelche Skripte, ohne das  was hngen bleibt, bin total mde.... Ich werde mir jetzt spontan ein lernfreies Wochenende gnnen! Mann, wieso dauern 2 Wochen so lange... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Tanita

Maaaann, ich krieg vor Montag ziemlich sicher noch keinen Bescheid, weil ichs zu meinen Eltern hab schicken lassen und heute kam nix an, also wahrscheinlich morgen irgendwann und weil das Ding ja ein Einschreiben ist, muss ja einer da sein um das entgegenzunehmen...
Und jetzt sagt mir meine Mutter grad am Telefon: "Ja, nee, wir sind morgen nicht da, wir gehen Essen" Seit JAHREN versuch ich die 2 dazu zu kriegen, dass sie auch mal ausm Haus gehn und mal unter die Leute kommen, damit sie nicht stndig nur zu Hause sitzen und jetzt machen sie das grad an dem Tag, wo wahrscheinlich die Bescheinigung kommt wo ich schreib und wann der Termin frs Mndliche ist (aber is ja nicht sooo wichtig wann das Mndliche genau ist O-Ton Mama)....boah, ich koche grad so, das ist doch zum  :kotzen: 

Ja, ok, mag sein, dass es sich etwas bertrieben anhrt, aber zum einen haben schon voll viele aus meinem Umfeld gesagt, dass es heute angekommen ist, was mich nervs macht, weil ich das Einschreiben noch nicht hab und zum anderen will ich endlich wissen, wann die Mndliche ist. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

@tanita:
das ist auch so schlimm wie es sich anhrt. kann dass absolut nachvollziehen und kann die aussage deiner mum auch nicht verstehen.
wre da wahrscheinlich genauso stinkig.

aber hey, atme tief durch und versuch dich auf die letzten tage nicht noch so zu stressen, du brauchst alle deine reserven

@tortet:
mnster hatte ich mich auch beworben, aber berlin hat mich genommen *lol* auch wenn ich es anders erwartet htte

was das lernen angeht...hatte heute auch so einen stress und konnte kaum was lernen.
haben bei amazon was ber marketplace vekufer gekauft fr 700 euronen. das gert kam an und funktioniert.
wir wollen es zurckschicken und das geld zurckbekommen, amazon steht auf unserer seite, aber verkufer stellt sich quer.
meint es wre alles so, wie es sein muss.
ist ansich nicht so schlimm, da amazon es im endeffekt klren wird...aber das hat mich so gestresst und so fertig gemacht....sollte fr meinen verlobte n ein geb-geschenk werden und sitzen wir hier auf einem nicht funktionstchtigen gert....sowas regt mich rauf....beim nchsten mal geb ich einfach 100 euro mehr aus und kauf es direkt von amazon, als bei einem seiner privat anbieter :kotzen: 

naja war dann heute dafr groeinkauf machen und hab drei groe tten smarties gekauft hihi
man man die futter ich nebenbei momentan immer *g*

was macht ihr um euch auf den letzten schritten noch zu motivieren

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Maaaann, ich krieg vor Montag ziemlich sicher noch keinen Bescheid, weil ichs zu meinen Eltern hab schicken lassen und heute kam nix an, also wahrscheinlich morgen irgendwann und weil das Ding ja ein Einschreiben ist, muss ja einer da sein um das entgegenzunehmen...


Bei uns ist die Post vom LPA ein Einwurfeinschreiben, d.h. du unterschreibst nicht, sondern der Postbote notiert Datum auf dem Brief und unterschreibt..... aber vielleicht ist das ja nur hier so.

----------


## Tanita

> Bei uns ist die Post vom LPA ein Einwurfeinschreiben, d.h. du unterschreibst nicht, sondern der Postbote notiert Datum auf dem Brief und unterschreibt..... aber vielleicht ist das ja nur hier so.


Echt? Htt ich mir das mal vom letzten Semester besser gemerkt  :Blush: 
Ich wusst's irgendwie gar nicht mehr wie's gelaufen ist. Aber irgendwo hatte ich im Hinterkopf, dass es beim letzten Mal abgegeben wurde also persnlich. Aber sicher war ich nicht... nur hat ne Freundin am Tel gemeint, dass es eben ein bergabeeinschreiben gewesen wre.
ABer vielleicht wars auch ein Missverstndnis und sie meinte, dass sie eben grad zufllig zu Hause war, als es ankam oder so.

Ich glaub ich bin ein bisschen leicht reizbar in letzter Zeit^^

----------


## Lizard

Habs heute per Einschreiben bekommen und musste persnlich unterschreiben.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...na dann ist es halt unterschiedlich, gut zu wissen.

----------


## Nilani

Also bei mir hat die Postbotin letztes Jahr auch geklingelt, aber ich kenne auch einige, die es am gleichen Tag nur im Postkasten fanden (die mssen an dem Tag echt viel zu tun gehabt haben  :Grinnnss!: ) Hatten dann vielleicht keine Lust, am Mo. nochmal an allen Tren zu klingeln  :Nixweiss:  Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und es landet im Postkasten (gehn deine Eltern frh essen?!)

Humangenetik war nicht so pralle, neuer Prof, neue Fragen, aber mal gucken. Hoffe, es hat irgendwie gereicht. Bei der Hlfte bin ich mir sicher und fr 60 % hab ich hoffentlich genug Intuition erlangt ... aber ich hasse diese blden Rechenaufgaben genauso, wie ich es im Physikum tat  :Nixweiss:  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

> naja war dann heute dafr groeinkauf machen und hab drei groe tten smarties gekauft hihi
> man man die futter ich nebenbei momentan immer *g*
> was macht ihr um euch auf den letzten schritten noch zu motivieren


Bei mir sinds diese Nimm-2-Softblle und Toffifee - konsumiere ich grad in nicht mehr vertrglichen Mengen  :Blush:  :hmmm...:  . Nach dem P wird wieder auf gesund umgestellt - ganz bestimmt. Wieso hat man beim Lernen bloss so einen Heisshunger auf Ssses.... :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 

Das mit der Motivation ist schwierig... vielleicht, weil man mit den netten anderen Mdels gemeinsam in eine Klinikgruppe mchte.... :Grinnnss!: ... oder weil man sich diesen Marathon nicht im August nochmal antun mssen will....
Oder man stellt sich einfach vor, wie toll es ist, wenn man das P in der Tasche hat und im neuen Semester endlich die schnen interessanten Wahlfcher belegen darf..... (wahlweise Wahlfcher ersetzen durch XYZ)

Schade, dass es Dich net nach MS verschlagen hat.  :Meine Meinung: 

Das mit der Amazonbestellung ist bel... aber wenn Amazon das soweit abgesegnet hat, dann wird das schon hinhauen mit der Reklamation. Ansonsten sehr nobel, ein Geschenk fr 700 Euronen :Grinnnss!: 

@Tanita: Verstehe ich nicht, dass Deine Mum da nicht mit Dir mitfiebert. Versuch trotzdem, Dich nicht zu sehr zu rgern, kannst Du nach dem P ja immer noch. :hmmm...:  

Bei uns kommen die Ladungen auch mit Gegenzeichnung und persnlicher bergabe. Man soll sogar eine Vollmacht ausstellen, da die Post das Schreiben sonst nicht an den Freund oder die Eltern aushndigen darf....

Edit: @nilani: das wird schon geklappt haben. Ich dachte eigentlich, nach dem P msste man sowas nie wieder machen und wre von dieser p-q-Rechnerei befreit? *schock*

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
naja so ungesund leben wir nicht. mein verobter ist vegetarier und ich habe mich einfach darauf eingestellt (hab nie viel fleisch gegessen, bin eher der fisch, vor allem sushi liebhaber) und koche seit dem fettarm und mit tofu (und das sogar ausgesprochen perfekt nach seiner meinung hihi) und mir schmeckt es mittleweilen selbst besser als fleisch

nur so einmal im jahr brauch ich nen saftiges rindersteak, aber dann gehen wir meistens mit meinen oder seinen eltern essen.

noch dazu sind wir beide ein bisschen sportschtig, dh wir fhlen uns unwohl wenn wir nur rumsitzen. da ich aber seit dem examen sehr krnkle konnten wir kaum drauen oder woanders was machen. also hab ich zum geb von ihm ein laufband bekommen und vor 2 wochen haben wir uns so ne tolle fitnessstation von cristopeit gekauft.......es ist eine super investition...immer wenn ich drohe den berblick beim lernen zu verlieren, mache ich ne halbe stunde sport und schon hab ich wieder motivation und den besseren berblick.....merkt man dann auch an dem muskelkater


ja, als ich nach berlin kam war ich sehr unglcklich, mnster wollte mich ja nicht  :Traurig: 
aber hier hab ich ja meinen zuknftigen gefunden, also werde ich mich nicht beschweren

ohja der skonsum ist momentan enorm
smarties, m&ms, popcorn, snickerns, twix hihi.....immer das was uns gerade in die hnde fllt

so mdels und jungs ranklotzen, wir packen das schon

----------


## Tanita

@Tortet wg. Eltern
Naja, zum einen blicken sie bei der ganzen Studiumssache berhaupt nicht so richtig, verstehen nicht, dass man auf ne mndliche Prfung schon anders lernt als auf ne Schriftliche (ich habs schon 1000 versucht zu erklren, aber ich glaub, wenn man nicht drinsteckt, kann man das eh nicht so richtig nachvollziehen) und zum anderen "kann das ja eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein, weil man ja NUR ankreuzen muss im Schriftlichen und wenn man sowas nicht besteht, dann liegts sicher dran, dass man zu wenig gelernt hat" und daher ist der Rckschluss wieder logisch: "Wenn du diesmal genug gelernt hast und fleiig warst, dann gibts auch keinen Grund dich verrckt zu machen, also was machts frn Unterschied, ob du am Samstag oder am Montag weit, wann jetzt letztendlich die Mndliche ist?" 
Deshalb "fiebert" sie da jetzt so nicht mit und kann das auch nicht so richtig nachvollziehen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Habs heute per Einschreiben bekommen und musste persnlich unterschreiben.


Bei uns kamen die Bescheide vorletzte Woche mit der normalen Post - dabei war eine Antwortkarte, die wir zurckschicken mussten, um den Empfang zu besttigen.

----------


## Mayson

Ich studier ja auch in Mnster, aber zur mndlichen wurde ich noch nicht geladen.. die kommt ja erst nach der schriftl.. hauptsache, dass noch 2-3 wochen zwischen schriftl und mndl liegt..  :was ist das...?:  
dann hat man noch Zeit alles hardcore durchzuhauen, das wr mein Traum.. weil irgendwie ist es ja schon so, dass man die ganze Zeit gelernt hat, man bestehen will (logisch), und einmal durchfallen bestimmt kein drama ist.. aber im Sommer dann nochmal lernen? hmm neee das wr rgerlich. kein Drama aber rgerlich. naja sagte ich schonmal. insofern abwarten. wird schon alles  :Smilie:  Sind ja immer noch knapp 2 wochen^^
So und weiter gehts mit der Glykolyse  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

> "kann das ja eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein, weil man ja NUR ankreuzen muss im Schriftlichen und wenn man sowas nicht besteht, dann liegts sicher dran, dass man zu wenig gelernt hat"


@Tanita: heftig, heftig... Das kann man aber jemandem, der nie so ein lernintensives Fach studiert hat bzw. vielleicht gar kein Studium hatte, sicher sehr schwer erklren. Habe frher auch immer nach der Methode "viel hilft viel" gelernt, damit verzettelt man sich hier aber total. Was machen Deine Eltern beruflich?

@mayson: ne, die Einladung frs Mndliche kommt ja noch.... Wie lufts sonst bei Dir? Wo schreibst Du schriftliches? Fr die mndliche wr mir ein frher Termin lieber, umso lnger ist dann Zeit, noch schn wegzufahren. :Party: 

@Laelya: Du bist herzlich eingeladen, hier mal zu kochen :Grinnnss!:  Tofu hab ich zwar noch nicht probiert, wrde mich aber definitiv fr das Sushi begeistern  :Top:  Das mit der Trainingsstation ist eine Supersache... fehlt nur noch die Sauna dazu, falls Du den Platz dafr hast... Ich versuche derzeit, zumindest 4h die Woche Sport zu machen, um nicht vllig aus der Form zu kommen. Habe ausserdem vor, ab Ostern wieder mein eigenes Grnzeugs anzubauen - geht nix ber frisch geernteten Spinat ::-angel:  oder eigene Erdbeeren :Love:  

So, heute ist Shoppingtag! Die Anatomie ruft zwar, muss aber bis morgen warten.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

@tanita:
es hat damals lange gedauert bis meine eltern ansatzweise verstanden haben, dass dieses studium nun mal kein bwl studium oder kuwi ist (sry fr alle die ich damit angreife, aber das sind meine besten bsp aus dem freundeskreis) und das ich tatschlich von 7 uhr morgens bis 18/22 uhr (wenn bc/physio/bio praktikum) in der uni sein muss....dass danach nicht feierabend ist, sondern dass ich danach noch vor und nacharbeiten MUSS.
sie konnten es auch nicht verstehen dass ich ein semester sogar samstags 5 stunden uni hatte......naja mittlerweile verstehen sie, dass sie mich einfach in ruhe lassen mssen wenn es zum showdown kommt, weil ich dann nervlich total am ende bin.....sie sagen zwar immer "ja wir wissen, dass es sehr schwer ist, du hast dir nun mal das schwerste studium ausgesucht" aber ganz ehrlich, es kann keiner verstehen der nicht drin steckt

@tortet:
och bei tofu gibt es viele eklige sachen, aber wir haben die besten rausgesucht, ist manchmal auch gar keine tofu sondern auf weizenkeimbasis...damit kochen wir genauso wie andere mit fleisch....es gibt klopse, schnitzel, auflauf, gehacktes etc....also man muss sich nur in der art des zubereitens umstellen...aber lecker ist es auf jedenfall....meine freundin die oft zum essen kommt hat es probiert und isst bei uns nun lieber tofu mit, als fleisch

joarh naja wir haben ne wohnung mit 75m nicht das grte, aber fr zwei reicht es....da wir beide studieren ist was greres momentan nicht drin. aber sobald wir beide fertig sind und arbeiten gehts raus aus deutschland, ein paar jhrchen arbeiten und dann husle bauen.
mein schwager hat architekt studiert. ich hab seit meiner kindheit mein traumhaus im kopf und er wird es uns bauen...bzw die zeichnungen dazu liefern, was mein kpfchen ersponnen hat

aber bis dahin werden noch viele tage vergehen *g*
und das physikum muss bestanden werden

----------


## sayeh

> So, heute ist Shoppingtag! Die Anatomie ruft zwar, muss aber bis morgen warten....


recht so  :Top:  soll die anatomie doch ruhig rufen  :dumdiddeldum...: 

also, ich kenn das, mit den MC-Fragen: "hh, das ist ja voll einfach, du musst ja dann nur das richtige ankreuzen" haha, naja wenn das richtige nicht immer so hnlich klingen wrde wie das falsche wre das vll auch leichter. und wenn die flle an fakten die man wissen muss weniger wre -.- aber ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich jemanden kenne, der unvorbereitet in eine klausur gegangen ist, die klausur nicht mit dem ar*** angeschaut hat und einfach wie er lustig war kreuze auf den antwortbogen gemalt hat. er hat (knapp) bestanden... gibt einem auch zu denken  :Grinnnss!:  aber naja darauf verlassen kann man sich eben nicht. wenn die leute das so einfach finden sollen die selber erstmal die vorklinik aushalten  :kotzen: 

mich trstet der gedanke total, dass auch wenn ichdurchfalle ich die ganze scheissvorklinik WEG hab!!!!  :Smilie:  das ist einfach schon ein schnes gefhl, man sollte es genieen!

ich hab immer noch angst vor der mndlichen. mehr noch nach abis protokoll. ich htte da nicht viel produzieren knnen. durchs kreuzen ist mein wissen sehr fetzenhaft. einen zusammenhngenden text der auch noch richtige fakten und fundiertes wissen enthlt schaff ich nicht, das weiss ich  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mayson

An Tortet: HBZ
Knnen ja bei Bedarf den Termin frs mndl. tauschen^^. Du machst dann eher, ich spter  :Smilie: 

Naja wie gesagt schleppend, muss dieses We Biochemie schaffen, nchste Woche Physio (ca. 1,5-2 medi-learn Skripte am Tag, pfff), um dann nchstes We und Mo-Mi wiederholen und neueste Physika kreuzen und oft gestellte Fragen wiederholen.. 
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, dass die vom IMPP das mit den Medilearn-Skripten mitbekommen haben und daraufhin die Fragen so gendert haben, dass man die mit den Skripten nicht beantworten kann. Schon oft vorgekommen, dass Fragen kamen, die man damit gar nicht lsen konnte. In den alten Physika, so 96-04 gehts problemlos. (Klar, vollstndig geht ja auch nicht, aber wenn man 5 Fragen hintereinander trotz aufgeschlagenem medilearn  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  nicht beantworten kann, dann ist das schon komisch). Naja. Vielleicht liegts auch nur an meinen Deeeeefiziten  :Smilie: 
Kennt hier nicht zufllig einer jemanden vom IMPP und kann schonmal so +/- sagen, wo die Gewichtung dieses mal im Physikum liegt? ^^
Ich glaub ich mach ma nen neuen Thread auf: Physikum Herbst 2010  :kotzen: 
Naja ich werd mal Pentosephosphatzyklus lernen.. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laelya

also irgendwie kann ich das so gar nicht nachvollziehen mit den impp fragen und medi learn

ich mein ich hab ja sogar die originalprfungshefte von den letzten beiden examina hier und komme da mit medi learn super klar

und wenn ich was nicht beantworten kann liegt es daran, dass ich es entweder nicht gelernt habe (ja fahrlssig ich wei, die skripte sind schon komprimiert und man sollte wenigsten die komplett lernen  :Nixweiss: ) oder aber zeitlich noch nicht gelernt habe...

das man mit medilearn keine eins bekommen kann sollte einem ja auch klar sein *g* denn die neuen fragen die pro examen dazu kommen kann medi learn auch nicht erraten

statistisch konnte ich es bisher so beobachten dass in einem physikum viel embryo war im nchsten dann nicht, und in dem darauf wieder viel embryo...bin aber gerade zu faul nachzuschauen wie es im letzten examen war, mach ich aber noch 

ansonsten ist die tendenz zu molekularbiologie steigend....wird nun sehr gerne rangenommen
immun, blut, hormone macht einen groteil aus (ich hasse die drei themen)

joarh soweit meine einschtzung
und die examina von 96 etc wrde ich gar net mehr kreuzen, die sind doch nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit heute neue AO etc und anderer fragenstil....ich bleib immer bei dem tipp ab 2004 kreuzen  :Smilie:  da merkt man auch worauf sie hinauswollen und dass sie gerne wollen das wir um die ecke denken (sehr gemein wie ich finde)

naja ich halt es jetzt so:
Schaffe ich es, dann juchuu endlich klinik und nie wieder vorklinik
schaffe ich es nicht, dann ebenfalls juchuu nie wieder vorklinik, ******* kein medizinstudium mehr, aber hey gibt studiengnge wie sand am meer
hab auch schon alternativen in der tasche die ich hier studieren kann, wo ich scheine anrechnen lassen kann und danach wunderbar in meinem lieblingstheme neurologie forschen kann *g*
also....alles kein welt untergang...will auch seitdem ich kind bin rztin werden, hab meine gesamte schulzeit gute noten schreiben wollen, damit ich medizin studieren kann....aber manchmal kann es ja sein, dass das leben einen anderen weg fr dich vor hat

so das war mein wort....h...meine gedanken zur stunde :Grinnnss!: ....ich werd nun weiter biochemie skript 4 wiederholen und dann ana 1-4 wiederholen
mit physio bin ich in zwei tagen durch, dann fehlen nur noch psycho, histo, chemie, biologie, physik...sollte machbar sein....nebenbei immer schn die alten wiederholen

mach es auch so, ein skript am tag lernen, danach kreuzen danach alte wiederholen....mal schauen wie viel hngen bleibt
will ja nur 60 prozent mehr verlange ich ja gar net :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen: Musste die Trikuspidalklappe mit ihren Segeln zeigen und benennen. Also gaaaaaaanz schwer... :hmmm...: 

Macht euch doch bitte erst Sorgen ums Mndliche, wenn das Schriftliche vorbei ist...ich habe es umgekehrt genauso gehalten und lerne erst jetzt frs Schriftliche. Immer auf den nchsten Schritt konzentrieren. 

Schon erstaunlich, wie schwer man sich einschtzen kann: Hab gerade den ersten Tag von Herbst 08 gekeuzt und mich total gut gefhlt und dachte, ich bin mindestens 10-15% besser als bei 03/07 - und was war? Ich war um einiges schlechter als bei 03/07... :Nixweiss:  :kotzen: 

Mich kotzt es gerade gewaltig an und ich kann mich seit dem Mndlichen nicht mehr zum Lernen motivieren... :grrrr....: 
Werde jetzt erstmal joggen gehen und dann was essen.

----------


## Jemine

Abi, wie kommts eigentlich, dass du die Mndliche schon so frh hattest?

----------


## abi07

@Jemine: Naja, in Wrzburg ist das Mndliche eben immer vor dem Schriftlichen. Warum wei kein Mensch. Und DAFR ist es ja eigentlich nicht frh - sind ja nur noch zwei Wochen.

----------


## Tanita

@Tortet
Die haben beide gar nicht studiert. Also meine Mutter hat lange Zeit bei der Bank gearbeitet und mein Vater ist Produktionsleiter bei ner Firma die irgendwelche Maschinenteile herstellt, ich meine er hat Industriemechaniker gelernt.
Naja, jedenfalls ist denen alles was halt mit Uni zu tun hat total fremd und die sinds halt beide nur so gewohnt, dass derjenige der fleiig arbeitet auch auf jeden Fall dann erfolgreich ist und dass das alles nur Einstellungssache ist. Ich kann das schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, wenn man das halt gar nicht kennt, dass es auch Situationen gibt, wo das nicht zutrifft, dann kann man sich das halt auch nicht so richtig vorstellen.

----------


## Tanita

Ich hab am 30.3. mndlich! *feiert ein bisschen* 

(Info lag im Briefkasten, dass man das Einschreiben am Montag bei der Post abholen knne, aber mein Vater hat den Brieftrger noch an der nchsten Ecke erwischt - guuut, dass wir aufm Dorf wohnen XD)

----------


## Mayson

@ Tanita: Boah das wr mein absoluter Traum.. fast 3 Wochen dazwischen! Hammer  :Smilie:  Glckwunsch^^

----------


## sayeh

ja sei glcklich!  :Top: 
und ich dumme hab auch noch nen antrag auf einen mglichst frhen termin ans lpa geschickt -.-

----------


## Tanita

Ich bin auch sehr, sehr froh drum, dass es kein so ganz frher Termin ist.

----------


## Laelya

na tanita dann klappt ja auch alles...wunderbar
freut mich fr dich

bei uns sind die mdl immer vor den schriftlichen  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

wie soll man das ganze bahnensystem in ana in den kopf bekommen, die bahnen heien doch alle hnlich  :kotzen:

----------


## sayeh

> wie soll man das ganze bahnensystem in ana in den kopf bekommen, die bahnen heien doch alle hnlich


schreib sie dir vll einmal auf (karteikarten?), um sie so in deinem kopf zu ordnen...  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

> Ich hab am 30.3. mndlich! *feiert ein bisschen* 
> (Info lag im Briefkasten, dass man das Einschreiben am Montag bei der Post abholen knne, aber mein Vater hat den Brieftrger noch an der nchsten Ecke erwischt - guuut, dass wir aufm Dorf wohnen XD)


Hey, das ist ja ideal fr Dich, herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:  

@Laelya: Quatsch, daran darfst Du garnicht denken, dass es nicht klappen knnte! Was Neuro angeht, da haben wir etwas gemeinsam.... :Love: 
Mein Vorschlag wre, die Bahnen mal zu zeichnen... (also mit Sulen im RM und Umschaltungen ect.), denke, das bringt was - ich meine, wenn man sich fr Neurologie interessiert, kann man sowas mal machen :Grinnnss!: .

@Mayson: knnen wir gern machen.... allerdings mache ich das von den Prfern abhngig  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: . Ich habe von den anderen Semestern gehrt, dass die Mndliche meist so 1-1,5 Wochen nach der Schriftlichen bei uns ist. Kann man eigentlich tauschen, wenn man einen Tauschpartner findet, oder werden die Gruppen unter besonderen Aspekten zusammengestellt?

@abi: siehst Du, da haperts bei mir schon - ist mir ziemlich wurscht, ob die Segel anterior, lateral oder sonstwie heissen...  :peng:  Werde es mir aber jetzt nochmal ansehen :Grinnnss!:  auf Deinen Tipp hin...

----------


## Laelya

anatomie ist momentan beim kreuzen mein schlechtestes fach  :kotzen: 
kann muskeln und nerven und hirnerven...kann mir aber bahnen und aterien nicht merken *sfz*

ich kann bei ana nur auf gute fragen hoffen

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
hatte schon 2 angebote fr doktorarbeiten in der neurologie....soooooo tolle themen und habe sie immer abgelehnt weil ich fair sein wollte und erst warten wollte bis das examen bestanden ist
ich habe alle pflegepraktikas auf neurologischen stationen gemacht und ich liebe es einfach :Love:

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Hey, das ist doch schonmal eine viel bessere Ausgangsposition als letztes Mal! Dann brauchst du dir jetzt erstmal keine Gedanken ums Mndliche machen und kannst dich voll aufs Schriftliche konzentrieren! Das klappt diesmal! :Top: 

@Laelya: Lernst du sie mit ML-Heften? Ich hatte das nmlich auch gemacht, mir aber dann - angesichts des Misserfolgs dabei - den Trepel dazu angeschaut. Dauert gar nicht so lange wie man denkt und die ML-Neuro-Heftchen sind eh eine Trepel-Zusammenfassung. Gleiche Gliederung, gleiche Beispiele usw. D.h. wenn man es im Trepel liest, dauert es gar nicht so viel lnger, es ist aber mehr entzerrt und es steht somit nicht in jedem Satz/Wort eine wichtige Information. Da kann man entspannter lesen und das Wesentliche kommt besser raus. Und man hat viele Abbildungen, Beispiele...und an den Trepel-Kapitelenden ist immer eine einseitige Zusammenfassung. Also, ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nochmal frs Physikum lernen msste (kann ja immer noch passieren!) wrde ich von Anfang an mit dem Trepel lernen. Tolles Buch! Jetzt ist es natrlich dafr zu spt, aber ich hab in der Woche vor dem Mndlichen die ganzen Zusammenfassungen gelesen (sind dann so 13 Seiten) - das schafft man in krzester Zeit. Was einem dann komisch oder komplett unbekannt vorkommt oder man sich absolut nicht merken kann, einfach nochmal im Hauptkapitel nachschlagen. 
Oder geh die Sachen mal mit jemand anderem durch (muss nicht unbedingt ein Mediziner sein) - wenn man es laut jemandem erzhlt, erinnert man sich spter oft viel besser...klar, die liebe Zeit - aber bei Sachen, die anders nicht in den Kopf gehen, ist es angebracht. 

So, ich mache jetzt den zweiten Tag von Frhjahr 08.

----------


## tortet

> @tortet:
> hatte schon 2 angebote fr doktorarbeiten in der neurologie....soooooo tolle themen und habe sie immer abgelehnt weil ich fair sein wollte und erst warten wollte bis das examen bestanden ist
> ich habe alle pflegepraktikas auf neurologischen stationen gemacht und ich liebe es einfach


Das mit den Doktorarbeiten htte ich mir berlegt... ist imho selten, dass man die vor dem P angeboten bekommt. Ich hoffe, dass die Themen noch nicht schon weg sind... 
Ich habe in diesem Semester die Gelegenheit genutzt, auf der Neuro zu hospitieren, war absolut mein Ding (das Pflegepraktikum verdrnge ich lieber mal :Grinnnss!: )

So, jetzt ans Werk: hab gestern mit Embryo begonnen, es bis zum Zwillingskapitel geschafft und trotzdem schon sehr ansehnlich gekreuzt. Wenn wir schon nicht Freunde werden, so schliessen wir wenigstens Waffenstillstand. :bhh:  Heute steht der Rest auf dem Plan, danach Kreuzen der Fragen, die Probleme machen, habe dafr einen eigenen Sammelordner angelegt. Wird gerade bei BC hilfreich sein... 

Eine Bitte an Mediscript(learn): wre es mglich, die BC-Themen auf der CD so zu ordnen, wie man sie auch lernt? Also einfach Kohlehydrate, Fette, Proteine + Biokram + Rest. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Wrde einiges vereinfachen :Top: 
@abi: der Trepel ist super! Brauchst allerdings frs Schriftliche net :Meine Meinung: , frs Mndliche finde ich allerdings die Zusammenfassungen sehr gut... Menno, will auch nur noch schreiben muessen.... :grrrr....:

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
hab den trepel damals im unterricht gelernt aber nicht jetzt frs physikum habe es auch nicht vor.
ist ja nur das bahnensystem was mir probleme macht, ansonsten nichts in neuro....also halt kleinhirnbahnen etc....da werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen

@tortet:
es war so, dass ich sie mir erst warm gehalten hatte und dann durchgefallen war. ich htte dennoch anfangen drfen, hatte aber die angst zeit in etwas zu investieren und danach vllt geext zu werden und mich dann zu rgern, dass ich meine gesamte zeit lieber ins lernen gesteckt htte....

aber hier werden viele doktorarbeiten gerade in der neurologie angeboten.
wenn ich das physikum bestehe, werde ich mich im 2kl um eine doktorarbeit bemhen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also wenn ihr das Buch schnell noch in der Bib bekommen knnt , fr die Bahnen in Neuro kann ich nur den Fotoatlas Neuroanatomie von Deller und Sebesteny empfehlen - dort sind die Bahnen alle nochmal aufgezeichnet mit Umschaltungen, Kreuzungen usw. Fand ichganz prima zum lernen fr Neuro  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Hatte ja auch nicht gemeint, dass du den ganzen Trepel lernen sollst...eben nur entspr. Kapitel. Aber wenn es um Kleinhirn geht - das hab ich erst richtig hinbekommen, nachdem ich es im Physio-Kurzlehrbuch (Huppelsberg) gelesen hatte. Ist eines der letzten Kapitel...

@tortet: Ich wei, frs Schriftliche muss man in Neuro v.a. Transmitter und Bildfragen knnen. By the way: Kann man bei Examen online eigentlich selektiv Bildfragen kreuzen? Nein, oder? Naja, dann mache ich das eben mit der Orangen Reihe. 

So, 2. Tag von 2008 in 1 Stunde 45 Minuten gekreuzt. Ein Zeitproblem werde ich wohl wirklich nicht kriegen. Ergebnis in Psycho ist nach Durcharbeiten des 1. und schon ein paar Seiten des 2. ML-Heftes gleich mal von 58% (Frhjahr 07) auf 67% hochgegangen. Sehr schn! Insgesamt hab ich mich in allen kleinen Fchern und in Anatomie verbessert, nur BC und Physio sind leider schlechter geworden... :grrrr....:

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Ich wei, frs Schriftliche muss man in Neuro v.a. Transmitter und Bildfragen knnen. By the way: Kann man bei Examen online eigentlich selektiv Bildfragen kreuzen? Nein, oder? Naja, dann mache ich das eben mit der Orangen Reihe. 
> So, 2. Tag von 2008 in 1 Stunde 45 Minuten gekreuzt.


Klar, in Ana bist ja jetzt noch superfit  :Top:  Finde auch, dass sich das leider immer abwechselt... entweder man ist grad in BC und Physio drauf und oder kreuzt gut  in Ana, aber beides zusammen :Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss: 

Mit Examen Online hab ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung, mir dauert das Online-Kreuzen zu lange - trifft leider auch auf den Ixxer zu, bis man da erstmal das ausgewhlt hat, was man kreuzen mchte, vergehen gefhlte Jahre... Aber die gelbe Reihe hat auf jeden Fall eine Bildauswahl.

@MissG: den Fotoatlas finde ich auch super :Top:  Auch klasse zum ben frs mndliche :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: .

@Laelya: diesmal klappts! Und in drei Wochen heisst es dann: NIE WIEDER VORKLINIK! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

hm... mndliche ist vorber, in weniger als 2 wochen sind die schriftlichen... es ist also bald vorbei, yay!!!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

hab dieses wochenende psycho gelesen und gekreuzt... 88 % im ersten durchgang, so gut war ich in den anderen fchern nicht xD...

werd jetzt parallel ana dazu kreuzen und heut nachmittag mal den 2. tag von herbst 09 austesten. montag und dienstag nehm ich mir die kleinen fcher vor und ab dann wird alles examensweise bis 2003 gekreuzt.

weiterhin frohes durchhaltevermgen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
danke ich werd dennoch mal einen blick in den trepel reinwerfen und in meine physio kurzlernbcher, vllt fehlt mir einfach nur der "Klick"

@tortet:
*lol* danke fr diese untersttzung, dass kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen
bin hier gerade wieder am tee schlrfen...morgen mit physio durch...werd nachher nochmal zwei examina kreuzen und mich dann heute nachmittag verstrkt mit ana beschftigen um da ein wenig vorran zu kommen...bc luft ja nun von alleine *g*

dienstags gehts dann mit psycho los, hatte im letzten examen psycho auch 80 prozent echt cool....kann man wirklich gut pcktchen kassieren und vllt ana ausgleichen *hstel*

einen angenehmen sonntag wnsch ich euch, entspannt auch mal zwischendurch....ich habe heute nach gefhlten jahren endlich mal wieder ausgeschlafen :Top:

----------


## abi07

Also so gut wie ihr kreuze ich Psycho bestimmt nicht auf Anhieb, aber vielleicht ndert sich das ja noch, wenn ich mit den ML-Heftchen durch bin. 

Ansonsten werd ich mir mal anschauen, was ich in den beiden Examina so alles falsch gemacht hab...

@tortet: Naja, das Lernen frs Schriftliche ist schon was ganz anderes. Da wird in Makro ja hauptschlich Topographie geprft und das wird im Prpkurs und den VL's eher schlecht vermittelt. Die Profs bei den Repetitorien haben auch immer gesagt, dass sie jetzt, nachdem sie wissen, worauf das IMPP Wert legt, den Prpkurs ganz anders gestalten werden. Z.B. hat man im Prpkurs den Phrenicus vielleicht zeigen mssen, okay...aber wie soll ich bitte wissen, welche Struktur ihm am nchsten liegt und so einen Mist? Im Prpkurs und auch im Mndlichen hatte man die Leiche ja immer direkt vor sich...
Um solche Fragen zu beantworten, muss man sich wirklich gut in der Topographie auskennen und alle Bilder im Kopf haben...
Werde deswegen vielleicht noch ein paar Prometheus-Sessions einlegen.

EDIT: Hab mich auch noch nie mit Schnitt- oder Rntgenbildern beschftigt - das war bei uns einfach weder fr den Prpkurs noch fr Mndliche relevant.

----------


## tortet

> *lol* danke fr diese untersttzung, dass kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen


Gemeinsam packen wir das. brigens finde ich Deine Psychokreuzergebnisse sehr gut (*neidisch bin*), wnschte auch, ich knnte da was reissen.

@CFT: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Magst Du ein wenig berichten, wie Deine Prfung ablief?

@abi: hmm, wegen der Topographie kann ich mich Vorlesungs-technisch hier nicht beschweren, wir hatten schon im 1. Semester Rntgenbilder in der Abschlussklausur :Grinnnss!:  Allerdings wrde ich im Moment gerne mit dem P-Vorwissen nochmal den Prpkurs machen, da wrde sicher noch mancher Groschen mehr fallen. Naja, aber Topografie ist echt nicht so meins, hoffe, dass ab Morgen noch ein paar Erkenntnisse an den Prparaten kommen.

----------


## Jemine

Wenn einer nach bestandenem Physikum seine ML-Heftchen loswerden will, melde ich schonmal Interesse an!  ::-winky:  
Die scheinen ja super zu sein... Bringen die einem auch sonst in der VK was oder dann eher nur zum Physikum hin? 

Ich wnsch euch weiterhin maximales Durchhaltevermgen und Kreutzelerfolge!!!! Ihr packt das!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ jemine : Manche meiner Kommilitonen schwren fr die Prfungen in der gesamten Vorklinik drauf - ich persnlich kann recht wenig damit anfangne - mir ist doch ein gutes Kurzlehrbuch + dicken Schinken zum nachschlagen lieber  :Smilie:

----------


## CFT-20

> Gemeinsam packen wir das. brigens finde ich Deine Psychokreuzergebnisse sehr gut (*neidisch bin*), wnschte auch, ich knnte da was reissen.
> 
> @CFT: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Magst Du ein wenig berichten, wie Deine Prfung ablief?


kann ich gerne machen. insgesamt war's ne runde sache, nachdem ich meine anfangsnervositt abgelegt hatte.  :Grinnnss!:  also:

ich war der erste, der von uns dreien anfangen durfte. einstiegsthema war kohlenhydratverdauung in physio. sollte dann halt erzhlen, was fr KH wir in welcher form aufnehmen, welche enzyme sie wo aufspalten. weitere fragen waren:  welche weiteren pankreasenzyme gibt es und in welcher form werden sie sezerniert, wie aktiviert usw. welche transportsysteme gibt es im dnndarm (zbsp den sglt-1) und wo finde ich sie noch im krper, welche effekte hat ein ausfall der transporter xy.
des weiteren wollte der prfer noch wissen, was fr folgen eine akute hyperglykmie hat und wie sich das auf die wasserverteilung im krper auswirkt. abschlieend ging es nochmal um den endokrinen pankreas - insulinfreisetzung (inkretischer effekt),-hemmung (welcher kanal ist daran beteiligt? atp sensitiver Kir-Kanal... wo gibt es Kir sonst?) und -wirkung. Zu guter letzt kamen wir dann auf die Auswirkungen von Insulin auf den Kaliumhaushalt. Letzte Frage: Welche Faktoren/Substanzen beeinflussen sonst noch den Kaliumhaushalt und wann werden diese freigesetzt?

Danach wurde ich in Anatomie geprft, es fing mit 2 Histoprparaten an: Kleinhirn und Magenfundus. Zum Kleinhirn wurde ich relativ ausfhrlich ausgefragt - Welche Zellen gibt es, wie sind sie verschaltet, Projektionsneurone? Transmitter? Moos-/Kletterfasern... am Modell sollte ich noch die Makroskopie und Funktionen bzw. Ausflle des Kleinhirns erlutern. Bahnen wurden nur geringfgig angeschnitten. Zum Magenfundus: Woran erkannt, welche Zellen gibt es, welche Funktion haben diese Zellen und wer schtzt die Magenschleimhaut, usw... 
Anschlieend sollte ich noch den N. facialis mit Kerngebieten, Verlauf und sten runterbeten. Dann ging es endlich an die Leiche: Arterielle Versorgung des Magens erklren und zeigen, ferner Herzbeutel und erklren, wo die Sinus transversi und obliqui herkommen. Recessus costodiaphragmaticus zeigen und klinische Relevanz nennen. 

Das letzte Fach war dann Biochemie. Thema Atmungskette mit Komplexen, Hemmstoffen, wo kommen die Reduktionsquivalente her und wei der Geier noch was. Schlielich noch Nekrose vs. Apoptose, intrinsischer und extrinsischer Weg (Todesrezeptor, Trimerisierung, usw...). Wo kommt physiologisch die Apoptose vor, wo ist die pathologisch ausgeschaltet oder auch beraktiviert? Was macht p53? Wie leitet es die Apoptose ein?

----------


## Lizard

Oha, bei Kleinhirn und Atmungskette htte ich nicht wirklich viel sagen knnen ^^

----------


## MissGarfield83

WAAAAAAAAAAH .... ich glaub da wrd ich totale Panik bekommen wenn ich sowas gefragt wrde ....

----------


## sayeh

O.O
ich knnte nicht viel zusammenhngendes sagen...  werd den prfer wohl fragen mssen ob er das als MC-frage formulieren kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@CFT-20: Woaaah - Steilvorlage! Kannst Du mir die Prfer ausleihen? Besonders den Physiologen...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Klasse! Was ist es denn geworden, eine Eins? :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 


So, Mdels, wnsche Euch einen schnen Abend...

----------


## Nilani

Hey, Glckwunsch CTF  :Party: , wieder einer mehr ... hachja, vor nem halben Jahr war ich ja hier die letzte, die mndliche Prfung hatte ... das war total tzend, wenn man so las, wer denn alles den Kram schon hinter sich hatte

Jemine: also diese ML-Heftchen haben mir in BC meinen Hintern gerettet. Hab damit auch whrend des Semesters gelernt und da zum ersten Mal kapiert, was die von mir wollen und Zusammenhnge verstanden. Hatte dazu aber noch die Duale Reihe, mit der ich dann auch noch besser zurechtkam. Die Hefte reichen zwar nicht, um an Darth Reiser vorbeizukommen, aber sie helfen halt ungemein, fand ich zumindest  :Top: 
Physio fand ich gut, aber htte ich mir vorher holen sollen. Erst im Dez. war dann zu knapp. Neuro war gut zum kurz berlesen und berblick verschaffen, ansonsten war mir der Trepel dann doch lieber. Und Bio und Psycho hatte ich nur ausgeliehen und nur frs Physikum benutzt, auerdem hatte ich Bio noch bei Wlfi, da war ja eh einiges anders.

----------


## Tanita

@CFT: Glckwunsch!



So, ich hab heute teil 2 von Physikum Frhjahr 2003 gekreuzt, ganz insgesamt warens dann 72,4 % also doch sehr zufriedenstellend.
Dafr hab ich dann als ich danach F08 Bio und Anatomie gekreuzt hab, 57 und peinliche 49 % gekreuzt.
Ein Tag voller Hhen und Tiefen.

Jetzt abends hab ich dann noch BC Heft 7 gelesen. Und vor ner Stunde dann endgltig aufgehrt und nochn bisschen Gossip Girl geschaut. Chuck Bass ist ein Trottel!

Dann mal gute Nacht, liebe Mitleidenden^^

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Hallo Freunde, 

ich habe eine Frage an diejenigen, die den 3. Versuch vor sich haben. Es ist mit aufgefallen, dass ich nach dem Kreuzen der 4 Examina vom Jahr 07 und 08 zwischen 220 und 225 lag. Sind diese Ergebnisse zum vertrauen, auch wenn man diese Physika zumindest ein mal frher durchgearbeitet hat?

danke im voras

----------


## Carina2

@ Tanita hab heute auch F08 Tag 2 gekreuzt und bin auch nur auf 60% gekommen ...  :dagegen:  .es muss/ kann nur besser werden...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

@CTF Glueckwunsch!

----------


## abi07

Naja, ich htte auch schon vor nem Jahr auf CFT als Einserkandidat gewettet...habe ich Recht??? :Top: 

Oh ja, die Physioprfung htte ich auch gerne gehabt - Kohlenhydrate sind einfach mein Lieblingsthema...v.a. auch in BC...aber ich kann mich ber meine Prfung echt nicht beklagen.  ::-winky: 

Bin gestern beim Psycholernen eingeschlafen...und das, obwohl ich es gar nicht mal uninteressant fand!  ::-oopss: 
Naja, heute hab ich ne gute Motivation: Gehe heute Abend zum ersten Mal nach der Winterpause wieder zum Fuball. Ich freu mich voll! Auch wenn ich noch Muskelkater von Samstag habe und jetzt schon wei, dass wir wieder furchtbares Zirkeltraining machen werden... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

Morgen - hab total verschlafen heute und werde es wohl nicht mehr in den Prpsaal schaffen...

Viel Erfolg Euch allen! Durchhalten auf der Zielgeraden! :Top:

----------


## sayeh

schlafen muss auch mal sein, tortet  :Top: 

ich muss sagen ich hab noch nie was von kir-kanlen gehrt (dachte spontan erst mal an alkohol  :Grinnnss!:  ) aber das sind ja nur die kaliumkanle, wie kommt man denn auf sonen namen?

----------


## abi07

Bei uns gibt's einen Anatomen, der total auf Kanle steht und der Kir-Kanal ist seine persnliche Droge...sonst wrde ich den auch nicht kennen.  :hmmm...: 

Habe gerade Frhjahr 09 den 1.Tag gekreuzt - ist zwar schn, dass ich konstant kreuze, aber andererseits dachte ich schon irgendwie, dass ich mich noch verbessere - aber nein, wieder exakt der gleiche Prozentwert wie immer...

Naja, jetzt werde ich erstmal ein bisschen Platz im Wohnzimmer schaffen (meine Schwester kommt mit meiner Nichte zu Besuch!) und dann kochen. 

@tortet: Blo kein schlechtes Gewissen haben - einmal intensiv Makro an der Leiche und einmal intensiv Histoprparate reicht. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann geh nochmal zum Wiederholen oder abfragen lassen hin...

----------


## sayeh

sagt mal, ist das eigentlich blich mit dem dozenten ein vorgesprch zu fhren vor der mndlichen prfung? um evtl zu hren was er gerne prft? ich hor da irgendwie unterschiedliches...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Bei uns gibt's einen Anatomen, der total auf Kanle steht und der Kir-Kanal ist seine persnliche Droge...sonst wrde ich den auch nicht kennen.


Bei uns ists ein Physiologe *Seufz* Kir = K ( inward rectifier ) - der Einwrtsgleichrichter von dem im Schmidt Lang immer die Rede ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Tanita

Bei uns wars glaub ich bis vor kurzem nicht unbedingt blich. Kam zwar vereinzelt vor, aber war nicht die Regel (so hab ich das zumindest immer gehrt).
Aber seit F09 ist ne neue Physiodozentin aus Mnchen gekommen und die macht eben immer diese Vorgesprche (in denen sie aber woweit ich wei meist doch sagt, dass sie alles abfragt und betont nix einzuschrnken, aber dafr auf die Basics Wert legt und so.) und dann meine ich fings eben an, dass die 4.Semester auf alle Dozenten bei uns zugegangen sind und nach Vorgesprchen fragten.


So war mein Eindruck, aber ich kann mich auch irren.

----------


## abi07

Bei uns ist es eher unblich. Machen manche nur dann, wenn einer zum ersten Mal prft - dann aber aus reiner Eigeninitiative. Wenn jemand schon mal geprft hat, hat man schlielich die Protokolle...

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Blo kein schlechtes Gewissen haben - einmal intensiv Makro an der Leiche und einmal intensiv Histoprparate reicht. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann geh nochmal zum Wiederholen oder abfragen lassen hin...


Meinst Du, jeweils ein Tag fr Leiche + Histosaal reicht? Man hrt ja auch, dass viele die letzten 2 Wochen vor der Prfung jeden Tag in den Saal gehen. (mchte ich eigentlich nicht, lieber noch das Eine oder Andere zu Hause wiederholen und festigen). Ich hab hier noch 2 Bcher rumliegen, in denen sich ein paar vereinzelte Fotos von Prparaten finden (vor allem Kopf-Hals+ZNS), wollte erstmal damit ein wenig ben.

Ich finde die Bezeichnung ATP-sensitiver Kanal eigentlich eleganter, naja :Blush: 

@sayeh: bei uns gibt es die Vorbesprechung...  :Top:  Naja, aber ich fnde es schon unheimlich, wenn jemand z. B. auf dem Immunologiegebiet forscht und dann keine Frage dazu stellt, wenn man zufllig dazu ein Stichwort fallen lsst :Grinnnss!:  Es heisst doch immer, Prfungen sind auch ein wenig steuerbar... 

Menno, bin schon wieder total mde, kann doch nicht stndig pennen...
Hab heute bischen ZNS-Bahnen wiederholt, dazu in der Bude rumgewandert und erzhlt... Gab mibilligende Blicken von den Katzen ("die spinnt", miau)...

Es ist gerade total warm draussen *freu*, also ich glaube, ich muss gleich noch raus in den Wald  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Bei uns ist es Prfer-abhngig. Die meisten bieten ein Vorgesprch an, in der Regel auch fr alle, die sie prfen, also so ca 15-20 Leute, die sich, wie zu Seminarzeiten, in nen Raum drngen. Was sie prfen oder nicht, sagen die wenigsten, aber sie geben halt nochmal gute Tipps und bauen bichen auf. Unser Physioprfer hat z.b. explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass er es nicht mag, wenn jemand versucht, Thema zu umgehen, weil er dazu nix wei und dann auf was anderes umlenkt. Das, was er fragt, will er beantwortet haben, lieber hilft er, aber wenn wir das umzudrehen versuchen, zhlt es als dickes Minus und nicht gewut. 

Der Ana-Prfer hat uns Vorlieben der anderen Prfer gesagt, was sie halt nicht so gern mgen, verhaltenstechnisch usw. Auerdem nochmal, wie das alles abluft. Er hat uns echt viel Mut gemacht und aufgebaut, aber der Physiologe eigentlich auch. Themen aus- oder einschlieen tat er auch nicht, er gab nur den Hinweis auf die Protokolle und dass viele Prfer erwarten, dass man diese auch liest und gern Specials fragen und immer wieder erstaunt sind, wenn jmd. das nicht beantworten kann, obwohl es unter Garantie in den Protokollen stand.

Der BC-Prfer macht Einzelgruppengesprche, aber auch nur, wenn er die  Leute mag und kennt. Kann auch sein, dass er einer Gruppe Termin gibt, ner anderen sagt, er htte keine Zeit. Dann fragt er eher aus, wie weit man denn mit lernen ist und was man nicht so drauf hat oder nicht gefragt werden mchte. Kenn welche, denen hat er tatschlich Thema nicht gegeben, kenn aber auch welche, wo er wute, das ist Schwche und genau das genommen hat  :Nixweiss:  Bei dem hatten wir jedenfalls einstimmig beschlossen, gar nicht erst nachzufragen, ob er Termin macht.

Humangenetik hab ich brigens bestanden  :Party:  dafr war Pharma heut ein Reinfall  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Laelya

BH der Tag heute geht  mal gar nicht *ghn*
mein verlobter hat mich die nacht nicht schlafen lassen, da er meinte meine betthlfte wre seine 

bisher zwei examina physio gekreuzt....man ich komm einfach nicht ber 70 prozent  :Frown:  muss das irgendwie noch steigern

blut und immun ist immer noch nicht mein steckenpferd...aber das wird schon noch

aber heute bin ich irgendwie zu nichts zu gebrauchen...mal schauen vllt wiederhole ich einfach nur ein wenig

----------


## tortet

> Humangenetik hab ich brigens bestanden  dafr war Pharma heut ein Reinfall


Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Humangenetik! Wann kommen denn die Pharmaergebnisse? Vielleicht hat es ja gereicht.... Und natrlich nochmal fleissiges Daumendrcken fr die letzte Klausur!

Hab mir heute das erste Eis des Jahres gegnnt - jetzt regnet es allerdings schon wieder und die Temp sind gefallen...

@Laelya: 70% in Physio sind doch ok. Blutgerinnung ist so ein Thema - naja, kommt bestimmt in klinischer Chemie nochmal ausfhrlich...

Ich stehe mit Bio auf dem Kriegsfuss - komme, wenn es gut luft, auf 58%, meist aber eher unter 50%... Was solls... :Nixweiss:  Naja, will mal noch ein paar neuere Examina kreuzen.

----------


## Laelya

boarh letztes ergebniss von physio heute 57 prozent...was war nur mit mir los  :Traurig: 
naja, dass kommt davon, wenn ich berarbeitet bin

morgen gehts weiter, dann fang ich mal mit psycho an und versuch nebenbei mein glck nochmal mit anatomie...da muss ich ja auch mal ranklotzen

ohja bio ist auch nicht so meins, aber das versuch ich auch noch mal

ich sag mir so, wenn bc und physio zusammen mit physik gut laufen, dann kann der erste tag doch gar net so schlecht sein oder?

und zum zweiten tag, werd mir psycho und bio so reinprgeln, dass ich dann damit hoffe ana ein wenig auszugleichen

schlechtes denken oder?
aber was soll ich machen, wenn einige themen einfach nicht in meinen kopf rein wollen?????


habt ihr auch das gefhl einiges wieder zu vergessen?
hab angst wenn ich mal zwei tage kein bc mache dass ich die hlfte vergesse *grummel*

----------


## tortet

> boarh letztes ergebniss von physio heute 57 prozent...was war nur mit mir los 
> naja, dass kommt davon, wenn ich berarbeitet bin
> 
> und zum zweiten tag, werd mir psycho und bio so reinprgeln, dass ich dann damit hoffe ana ein wenig auszugleichen
> 
> habt ihr auch das gefhl einiges wieder zu vergessen?


Einiges ist gut... ist bei mir immer ein Auf-und-Ab zwischen den einzelnen Fchern... Mach Dir wegen Physio nicht soviel Sorgen, grad in Physio ist das imho Konzentrationssache

Ich wrde lieber versuchen, ein paar Analcken zu schliessen. Ich weiss, das ist leicht gesagt, bringt meiner Meinung nach aber mehr, als zu versuchen, die Punkte mit Bio zu kompensieren.

----------


## CFT-20

heute "nur" bio geschafft und hormone/zytokine/spurenelemente in bc wiederholt... die fragen zur mikrobio find ich ziemlich in ordnung, auf jeden fall ein interessantes thema. jedoch stolper ich doch immer wieder ber die genetikfragen, die mich bissl aufregen. da hat man zunchst das gefhl es verstanden zu haben, rechnet, denkt man hat das richtige ergebnis und dann,... siehst das rote kreuz  :kotzen: 

morgen ist dann chemie an der reihe (heut nimmer geschafft) und auch mssn mer mal wieder physio kreuzen... wenns mich nicht total erledigt hat, dann guck ich mir mal das physik script an  :Oh nee...:   :Grinnnss!: 

 ::-dance:

----------


## Mayson

Juhuuu, eben Biochemie von F07 H07 und F08 und 70% gekreuzt!! Von 150 Fragen ber 100 richtig  :Smilie: 

Ich kann mich den anderen aber nur anschlieen, mal kreuz ich 40%, mal 60% (ok, 70% habe ich bisher noch nie geschafft..). Leider noch keine Kontinuitt in Sicht. Dann schwankt es immer von " Ach das Physikum wird nichts" zu "Krass, ich knnte das sogar schaffen!" ^^

Wenn ich dann an das Physikum F05 denke, wo 52% (!) der Punkte ausgereicht haben  :Woow:  oder F07 mit 55%. Zwar darf man nicht drauf vertrauen, gibt mir persnlich aber Mut und Hoffnung.. 

Es ist aber doch schon auffllig, wie sehr sich die Fragen wiederholen.. wenn ich dann z.B. als dummes Beispiel daran denke, wie oft nach der Mglichkeit von Schwefelbindungen im Cystein gefragt wird.. oder der Bezug von Eikosanoiden zu Arachidonsuren..oder mitochondrialer DNA ist maternal vererbt usw.
Nur hoffen, dass hnliche Fragen bei uns dran kommen und nicht so ganz spezielle, bzw abstrakte.
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Ich brauch neue Fragen zum kreuzen, hab Angst, dass ich die Fragen schon kenne und mich daher nur an die richtige Lsung erinner.. weil von F04-H08.. soooo viele Fragen sind das dann auch nicht zum ben.. gerade in den kleineren Fchern.

Naja ich werd mal wieder.. Jetzt trum ich von 70% in Physio.. mal sehen..

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
ja ich denke auch dass du recht hast
ich kreuz heute noch zwei verbleibende examina in physio und lass das dann erstmal ruhen....stimmt ich habe schon 5-6 fragen verschenkt da ich einfach nicht richtig gelesen habe und keinen bock mehr hatte

heute fngt nun endlich psycho an und nebenbei strz ich mich auf ana, die beiden in kombination da wird mir jedenfalls nicht langweilig *g*
und zwischendurch immer mal wieder physio und bc nochmals durchlesen zum wiederholen

bio kommt bei mir erst noch, aber ich geb euch recht....da denkt man, man rechnet richtig und dann berraschen die einen...naja mal schauen, hab das fach noch vor mir, genau wie chemie und physik

----------


## tortet

> Ich brauch neue Fragen zum kreuzen, hab Angst, dass ich die Fragen schon kenne und mich daher nur an die richtige Lsung erinner..


Dito...  :dumdiddeldum...: , irgendwann kennt man alle Fragen... :hmmm...: 

Habe letzte Woche mal ne Generalprobe gekreuzt und es bisher dabei belassen. Der Plan ist jetzt, soweit es geht, Lcken in den grossen Fchern zu schliessen. Physik kreuze ich 2-3 Tage vorher nochmal komplett, Psycho nur die falsch beantworteten Fragen. 

Was haltet Ihr von "Generalproben"? Abgesehen davon, dass man sieht, dass man mit der Zeit gut hinkommt, bringt das imho nicht soviel... Oder mache ich da einen Fehler? 

Heute ZNS-Wiederholung , BC querbeet (Molekularbio ist bld :Grinnnss!: , eindeutig zuviele Fragen dazu) und Physio komplett. Am Ende der Woche gehts in den Saal.

Haltet durch, wir schaffen das!

----------


## sayeh

> Heute ZNS-Wiederholung , BC querbeet (Molekularbio ist bld, eindeutig zuviele Fragen dazu) und Physio komplett. Am Ende der Woche gehts in den Saal.


tortet, hast du ein superbrain oder wie schaffst du physio komplett an einem tag  :Nixweiss:  oder redest du vom kreuzen?

ich schaff hchstens drei ML-scripte an einem tag und gott weiss, ich nehm nicht die hlfte davon auf was darin steht  :peng:  
aber ja doch: wir schaffen das! ich trum nur jede nacht beschissen -.-

naja ich geh jetz zum FA und hr mir beim CTG das gallopierende herz meines kleinen babys an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sivar

> Was haltet Ihr von "Generalproben"? Abgesehen davon, dass man sieht, dass man mit der Zeit gut hinkommt, bringt das imho nicht soviel... Oder mache ich da einen Fehler?


Ich habs probiert und mir hats nix gebracht. Das Problem ist, dass man (siehe Laelya) nicht so motiviert ist als wre man wirklich in der Prfung, und dann unkonzentriert und zu schnell antwortet, Fragen nur berfliegt, und am Ende bestimmt 5% schlechter ist als man eigentlich wre. Ausserdem hat man nach stundenlangem Kreuzen keine Lust mehr alle falschen Antworten inkl. Kommentar durchzugehen, wobei grade das mMn sinnvoll ist.

Gut fand ichs aber, von einem Physikum Fach fr Fach nacheinander durchzugehen, also zB die 80 BC-Fragen kreuzen, Prozente notieren, Kommentare lesen, Pause machen... dann 80 Physio, Kommentare, Pause, usw... Am Ende hat man dann nen Prozentwert, den man in ner richtigen Prfungssituation wegen besserer Konzentration geholt htte.

Dass man durch reines Kreuzen kaum besser wird im Laufe der Zeit, ist normal. Am Anfang kann man sich einmal um 5-10% steigern, und dann gehts nur sehr schleppend voran, und man muss fr jedes weitere Prozent viel Zeit investieren. Das weiter steigern funktioniert umso besser, je fitter man "damals" in dem Fach war. Soweit zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Ach und macht euch bitte nicht verrckt, wenn ihr in nem kleinen Fach schlecht seid, solange ihr das irgendwie ausgleichen knnt (zB Bio 50%, dafr Physio 70%). Am besten betrachtet man den ganzen Kram statistisch. Selbst 30% in Bio sind nicht schlimm, wenn man dafr regelmig 70% in Physio holt, denn 0.3*1 + 0.7*4 = 3.2 und 3.2/5 = 0.64. Sogar ein schwaches grosses Fach ist nicht so tragisch. Statt um jeden Preis das eine zu verbessern, konzentriert euch lieber auf die Fcher, wo ihr euch am schnellsten noch steigern knnt. Das hat mir mit meiner Anatomie-Schwche (50% und kaum steigerbar) zumindest sehr geholfen  :bhh: .

Ich hoffe, ich nerve mit meinen Tipps nicht... wenn man kurz vorm Physikum steht, sind "gute Ratschlge" ja manchmal etwas lstig, weil man denkt, der hats ja eh alles schon hinter sich und hat gut reden.

----------


## tortet

@sivar: Habe eine hnliche Ausgangssituation (Anaschwche) wie Du und  freue mich sehr, wenn hier ein "alter Hase" Tipps gibt. Ihr habt das ja alles hinter Euch und wrdet im Nachhinein vielleicht auch das Eine oder Andere anders machen. Mich laugt so eine Generalprobe sehr aus und die Zeit kann mann sicher besser nutzen, wie Du ja beschrieben hast. Werde es mal so probieren, wie Du es vorschlgst und so die letzten 3 P noch aufarbeiten.

Die Bioergebnisse machen mir jetzt auch keine Panik, muss mal schauen, was da noch Sinn macht, zu lernen. In den letzten P tauchen ja diese schnen Bilder mit den Erregern auf, finde das Thema interessant und werde mir das wahrscheinlich noch etwas genauer anschauen. Achja, und in der Genetik verhaue ich mich auch meistens - hilft nix, wird nix.

@Sayeh: viel Spass bei Deinem Kontrolltermin heut  :Love: . Das mit Physio hat nix mit "Superbrain" zu tun, sondern mit unserem Kursskript aus dem Repetitorium. :Top:  Gleiches gilt fr BC, das Skript ist super und hilft ungemein bei der Vorbereitung, so schafft man beide Fcher gut an einem Nachmittag. Ist zwar anstrengend, aber es geht.
Wenn Du 3 ML-Skripte an einem Tag schaffst, ist das definitiv mehr, weil diese nicht so komprimiert sind, Respekt!

----------


## Laelya

ich mit meiner ebenso vorhanden Anaschwche freue mich ber solche tipps und gehe auch danach vor.

ich kreuze die fcher nicht quer, mach also auch nicht ein kompletten examenstag, das wrde mich momentan zu sehr stresse,

ich arbeite ein fach zu einem examenstag durch, schau mir bei den falschen sachen die kommentare an, notier mir manchmal was (hab das gefhl, was ich aufschreibe, schreibt sich in mein hirn  :Grinnnss!:  ) und dann seh ich danach was ich fr prozente habe....so verfahre ich mit jedem fach

also ich schaff ein skript detailiert am tag und 2-4 weiter wiederholen *g*
und mit jedem durchgang bleibt ein wenig mehr hngen

mal schauen...mach mir jetzt wegen ana erstmal nicht sorgen, da ich ana die woche noch intensiver lerne....wenn physio und bc sich bei so 70 prozent einpegeln bin ich zufrieden  :Big Grin: 

prfungssituation ist nochmal komplett anders, das steht fest, da bin ich viel konzentrierter und hau nicht soviele schusselfehler rein, wie hier beim kreuzen

----------


## abi07

Bin frustriert - meine Kreuzergebnisse stagnieren einfach total. Jeden Tag der gleiche Prozentwert. Klar, ich knnte mich jetzt auch darber freuen, weil ich so konstant kreuze...aber ich entscheide mich lieber frs rgern, weil sonst auch noch der letzte Rest Motivation flten geht und ich gar nichts mehr mache. 
Bei mir ist das irgendwie ganz anders als bei euch - ich hab keine wirklichen Strken und Schwchen, sondern kreuze - mit nur geringen Abweichungen - mehr oder weniger gleich viel Prozent in allen Fchern (sogar Physik und sowas Furchtbares!). Einserseits gut, andererseits wei ich jetzt gar nicht, worauf ich mich in der letzten Woche noch konzentrieren soll...will auf jeden Fall noch die ML-Heftchen der kleinen Fcher ganz lesen...vielleicht sollte ich dann am besten Ana machen (sind schlielich am meisten Punkte) und fr BC und Physio einfach Kommentare lesen und kreuzen... :Keks: 

Dafr war Fuball gestern soooooooooooo toll!!! Einfach nur ein tolles Gefhl, mal wieder mit dem Ball am Fu ber den Platz zu fegen...(der Ball macht im Gegensatz zu meinem Hirn auch in den meisten Fllen genau das, was ich will  :Top: )
Mittwoch wieder Training, Samstag und Montag dann Vorbereitungsspiele. Das Training nchsten Mittwoch kann ich aber wohl leider nicht mehr mitnehmen - danach fhrt kein Zug mehr nach W. :Oh nee...: 

EDIT @tortet: Mir fallen immer wieder ein paar Dinge ein: Er hat mich in Ana auch noch gefragt, wo man die Trikuspidalklappe auskultiert und spter bei der Schmerzbahn, in welcher Lamina des RM die Umschaltung erfolgt - letzteres hab ich geraten... :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

hatte heute mit meiner Prfungsgruppe ein Vorgesprch mit dem Ana-Prof meiner mndl. Prfung und der Typ ist ganz schrecklich....er prft erst zum 2.Mal und dementsprechend gibt es nur 1 Altprotokoll....und er sagt er prft alle Teilgebiete (Embryo, Neuro, histo, Makro) durch und mchte nichts einschrnken, da "dass schlielich eine sehr niveauvolle Prfung" sei! 
Buh...also die ganze Ana in 10 Tagen nochmal lernen... =(
tzend...Vorklinik nervt doch!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Lizard

> tzend...Vorklinik nervt doch!


Gibts etwa jemanden der das Gegenteil behauptet ? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich hoffe nicht ^^

Und wer hat eigentlich diese nervende Blutgerinnung erfunden ? Gibt es wirklich jemanden, der sich diese Faktoren XIIa, V, VIII, X ....bla merken bzw. zuordnen kann ? Ist doch *******!
AAAh...ich habe Aggressionen gegen das alles hier ^^

----------


## sayeh

> Ich hoffe nicht ^^
> 
> Und wer hat eigentlich diese nervende Blutgerinnung erfunden ? Gibt es wirklich jemanden, der sich diese Faktoren XIIa, V, VIII, X ....bla merken bzw. zuordnen kann ? Ist doch *******!
> AAAh...ich habe Aggressionen gegen das alles hier ^^


ruhig blut, mein lieber. guck dir einfach mal an wieviele fragen in einem examen zum thema gerinnung dran kommen, bestimmt nicht mehr als 2 oder 3... also lass es weg  :Meine Meinung: 

hehem: das gleiche mache ich bei so einigen sachen, ist vll etwas riskant so auf lcke zu lernen aber ich hasse atmungsphysiologie!!!!  :kotzen:  wer erfindet so beschissene partialdrcke?
 :Keks:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Das mit dem Training hrt sich super an! :Grinnnss!:  Ohne Sport wre ich schon durchgedreht... naja, mal schauen, ob ich mich nachher noch motivieren kann, heute ists irgendwie besonders zh.

Das mit der Lamina steht ja auch nicht in jedem Buch so explizit drin (oder irre ich mich da?) - muss man schon suchen...

@thinker: hm, Blutgerinnung, immer wieder ein schnes Thema... brrrrrrrr.
Wann hast Du Mndliches, damit die Daumen gedrckt werden knnen?

Muss.... Physio....... lesen.....argh... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## thinker

Am 12.3.....also bernchsten Freitag.
Aber es ist sooo viel...hm! Und am Wochenende bin ich in Stockholm...^^...
Klar, es sind noch 10 Tage, aber es ist sooo viel.

----------


## sayeh

@thinker: mndliche am gleichen tag wie das schriftliche ? oder machst du nur mndlich?

----------


## thinker

Nur mndl. Prfung! 
Das ist der Modellstudiengang ;)

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Nur mndl. Prfung! 
> Das ist der Modellstudiengang ;)


Gut dass ich das nicht gewagt habe ... ich glaube ich wrde ganz arg krass sterben - gekreuzigt und gevierteilt von den Profs ...

----------


## Laelya

so schluss fr heute...kann nicht mehr

hab mir vor ner stunde aus spa mal das examensheftchen meines ersten physikumsversuchen genommen und mal die physio und biochemie fragen angeschaut.
hat mich wunderbar motiviert, da ich nun wei, dass ich die meisten falsch beantwortet fragen richtig beantwortet htte  :Big Grin: 
ist vllt nicht bertragbar, aber ich will heute mal mit einem guten gefhl ins bett gehen

meine tag sind nun gespickt von stetiger mdigkeit und anhaltender schlaflosigkeit, mein verlobter holt nur noch die samthandschuhe in meiner nhe bereit  :Traurig: , bin wohl sehr anstrengend mal wieder

aber hey...wenn ich so weiter mache schaffe ich es vllt doch *g* wenigstens kommen meine ellys nchsten freitag nachmittag gleich zu besuch um abends entweder das bestehen zu feiern oder das durchfallen zu trsten 

tschaka leute nicht aufgeben, ihr schafft das
*smarties in die runde werf*

----------


## sayeh

immer diese modellis  ::-angel: 

dann atme doch mal ein bisschen durch.. uns NORMALOS erwartet hier der krasse weltuntergang  :peng: 


Danke Laelya, ich LIEBE smarties, besonders jetzt wo ich fr 2 esse  :bhh:

----------


## Laelya

hach sayeh ich bin so neidisch.
mein verlobter und ich wollen auch unbedingt ein kind, haben uns aber versprochen erst nach dem studium damit anzufangen, wegen der finanziellen situation

----------


## sayeh

> hach sayeh ich bin so neidisch.
> mein verlobter und ich wollen auch unbedingt ein kind, haben uns aber versprochen erst nach dem studium damit anzufangen, wegen der finanziellen situation


glaub mir, geplant wars auch nicht!
aber ich hre von vielen die studienzeit ist oft besser als spter... 
1. du bist jnger und gebrfhiger
2. du kriegst untersttzung vom staat
3. uni kitas sind billig
4. wenn du anfangen willst zu arbeiten ist dein kind schon alt genug, arbeitgeber sehen das gerne..  :Smilie: 
5. du hast lnger anspruch auf bafg und musst keine studiengebhren zahlen
....gibt noch mehr.... 

ausserdem hast du nen verlobten.... ich dagegen weiss jetzt schon dass ich alleinerziehend seind werde.. aber das pack ich schon irgendwie, hab ein dichtes soziales netz um mich herum  :Love: 

aber natrlich darf man die finanzielle seite nicht unterschtzen und man muss selber bereit sein, aber das war ich auch nicht.. 40 wochen schwangerschaft geben einem aber einige zeit um sich vorzubereiten und jetzt freu ich mich nuuuuur noch  :Party:  (<-aber mit alkoholfreiem bier).... 

ganz ehrlich.. den richtigen zeitpunkt gibt es eh nicht.. man muss immer das beste aus der situation machen. ich seh das so: wenn ich das physikum schaffe, dann hab ich die grbste hrde erst mal weg. alles andere geht schon irgendwie!

----------


## Laelya

naja im letzten jahr gings uns finanziell sehr schlecht. sein bafg wurde gestrichen, mein studienkredit wurde ebenfalls gestrichen und nichts bekommen vom staat...sah sehr schlecht aus

erst jetzt wo ich nen studijob gefunden habe und er auch, plus wohngeld und er bekommt noch von seinen eltern freiwillig unterhalt knnen wir wieder leben.
hab aber halt angst, dass finanzielle lage so wandelbar ist, dass ein kind zu kurz kommen knnte.

wir konnten noch nicht mal heiraten weil es zu teuer ist  :Traurig: 
da wir beide groe familien haben mssen wir irgendwie 10000 euro auftreiben hihi....und mein verlobter ist halt der berzeugung, dass er erst vater werden mchte, wenn ich seinen namen trage....ist ja nicht so dass ich es nicht will, aber das bedingt halt die hochzeit und dass das geld *g*
wie du siehst werd ich hingehalten hihi

nein nein, wir haben es gemeinsam entschieden. wenn alles klappt heiraten wir nchsten jahr im august/september und danach wirds dann wohl auch langsam mit kinderplanung losgehen....mal schauen....hngt auch alles vom physikum ab

bin da deiner meinung...dass die kinder dann alt genug sind, wenn man mit dem studium fertig ist.
da wir aber direkt nach dem studium auswandern wollen, steht die angst, dass das fr die kinder zuviel ist.

daher auch die tendenz nach dem studium erst kinder zu bekommen  :Big Grin: 

naja alles mal abwarten
aber sag, wie gestaltet sich so die schwangerschaft?
wie schaffst du das zusammen mit dem stress im physikum

hey schreibt hier einer in berlin physikum, vllt kann man sich ja vor dem gebude treffen....sonst steh ich da wieder alleine rum :dagegen:

----------


## Carina2

Sorry ich muss hier jetzt mal meinem Frust Luft machen  :Traurig:  ... hab heute nur Schmarrn gekreutzt... bei den Ergebnissen wird das mal nichts...

----------


## sayeh

> Sorry ich muss hier jetzt mal meinem Frust Luft machen  ... hab heute nur Schmarrn gekreutzt... bei den Ergebnissen wird das mal nichts...


hey, ich muss dich mal trsten...
hatte gestern in physik 38 prozent  :Aufgepasst!:   :peng:  aber darber lach ich nur....
mich stresst und frustet das auch alles langsam... halte noch ein wenig durch, bald ist es vorbei. und egal wie es wird, die welt dreht sich danach weiter...
aber wir schaffen das schon  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

@laelya: kann dich verstehen... tut mir leid mit eurer finanzgeschichte, aber hey, geld ist nicht alles.. nur man kann sich halt viel davon kaufen -.- knnt ja erst standesamtlich und etwas spter kirchlich heiraten... ach keine ahnung, ich kenn mich da nicht aus. wenn du in mnster wohnen wrdest: hier verlost die lokalzeitung einmal im jahr ne hochzeit  :Grinnnss!:  aber in mama berlin interessiert das wohl nicht so viele... durchhalten!

schwangerschaft + physikum geht klar... ich bin mega mde, aber ich glaube nciht dass ich damit alleine bin  :schnarch...:   :hmmm...:  schwangere sind ja nicht behindert oder so... aber der kleine scheint meinen stress etwas mitzukriegen... hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm.. nicht dass am ende in der prfung die fruchtblase platzt oder so  :dagegen:  aber es wre total schn fr mich wenn ich einfach dieses physikum vor der geburt schaffen knnte... mal sehen  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

@carina: nicht traurig sein, dass wird schon :Meine Meinung: Einfach durchhalten und nicht soviel grbeln. Welches Fach macht denn Schwierigkeiten, Du kannst sicher noch was rausholen?

@sayeh: lass Dich nicht frusten, Du hast ja etwas, auf das Du Dich freuen kannst :Grinnnss!:  Wirst im Mndlichen sicher einen Bonus haben, wirst sehen...

@Laelya: Wie wrs, Ihr kommt beide nach Mnster und gewinnt dann die Hochzeitsverlosung? (Ach nee, die wrd ich auch gern gewinnen :Grinnnss!: 

So, gute n8... muss morgen frh raus (bin Flughafentaxi) :schnarch...: ...

----------


## Carina2

@sayeh und tortet.
danke fuers troesten, heut war irgendwie kein Fach mein Fach und Sachen die eigentlich weiss hab ich irgendwie auch falsch gekreuzt... naja hoffentlich klappts morgen wieder besser... euch auch noch gutes Lernen und Durchhalten und dir sayeh wuensch ich das alles glatt geht mit dem Nachwuchs und er sich brav an deien Physikumsplaene haelt!

----------


## tortet

Morgen - und tglich grsst das Murmeltier...

noch 1 Woche und die Endloslernschleife wird gestoppt :bhh:

----------


## Sivar

> Bei mir ist das irgendwie ganz anders als bei euch - ich hab keine wirklichen Strken und Schwchen, sondern kreuze - mit nur geringen Abweichungen - mehr oder weniger gleich viel Prozent in allen Fchern (sogar Physik und sowas Furchtbares!). Einserseits gut, andererseits wei ich jetzt gar nicht, worauf ich mich in der letzten Woche noch konzentrieren soll...


Ganz einfach... lern das, was dir am meisten Spass macht und was du eh schon immer gut konntest  :Grinnnss!: . So wie du von deiner mndlichen redest, hast du wahrscheinlich ne 1 oder 2 bekommen, und so wie du vom schriftlichen redest, bist du vielleicht bei 70-75%, also mach dir nicht soviele Sorgen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## sayeh

> Morgen - und tglich grsst das Murmeltier...
> 
> noch 1 Woche und die Endloslernschleife wird gestoppt


mal nicht so voreilig! was ist wenn du am 30.03. mndliche hast.. dann geht das noch 2 wochen weiter  :dagegen: 

so, los gehts  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  aber keine ahnung womit, einfach mal querbeet...

@tortet: du hast ja jetzt sturmfreie und keinen nrgelfreund um dich herum... beste lernvorraussetzungen  :peng:

----------


## tortet

> mal nicht so voreilig! was ist wenn du am 30.03. mndliche hast.. dann geht das noch 2 wochen weiter


Mennoooooo, sowas kannst Du mir doch nicht sagen! :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 

Vielleicht kommt ja bei uns beiden heute der Postbote... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: , wenn es nach Abgabe der Unterlagen geht, sollte ich zumindest nicht erst Ende Mrz drankommen. :dagegen: 

So,  sehr stabile Ergebnisse in Ana, hab jetzt 2008 gekreuzt, luft fr meine Verhltnisse sehr gut... 

Es ist fast unheimlich, allmhlich hab ich so eine Kreuzintuition entwickelt, auch wenn ich die Antwort nicht unbedingt weiss... ::-oopss:  Da meldet sich mittlerweile so ein merkwrdiges Bauchgefhl und warnt vor Falschantworten. :Blush:  (haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht fr durchgeknallt)

Mache jetzt erstmal Pause, bin schliesslich schon seit 4.00 Uhr wach :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sivar

> Es ist fast unheimlich, allmhlich hab ich so eine Kreuzintuition entwickelt, auch wenn ich die Antwort nicht unbedingt weiss... Da meldet sich mittlerweile so ein merkwrdiges Bauchgefhl und warnt vor Falschantworten. (haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht fr durchgeknallt)


Hehe, das kenn ich... aber leider hat mich die Intuition oft nur vor 3 Falschaussagen pro Frage gewarnt  :bhh: . Naja, besser als nix...  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Hehe, das kenn ich... aber leider hat mich die Intuition oft nur vor 3 Falschaussagen pro Frage gewarnt . Naja, besser als nix...


Mit der Zeit kriegt man wirklich ein Feeling dafr was das IMPP will ... ganz anders bei unseren Kamikaze Profs bei deren Klausuren man sich WTF ???!!!! denkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
ne hochzeitsverlosung wre klasse
aber dann muss die hochzeit bestimmt in mnster abgehalten werden oder?
das wre schlecht *g*

heute ist auch net so mein tag  :Frown: 
hab mich gerade wegen ner lapalie mit meinem verlobten gestritten und er ist nun zur uni, ohne das wir was geklrt haben  :Traurig: 
ist eigentlich berhaupt nichts schlimmes...kein weltuntergang aber mich macht sowas immer echt fertig
bin momentan aber auch gereizt, er hats nicht leicht momentan mit mir *sfz*

naja werd mich jetzt ans zweite psychoskript setzen und hoffen, dass das in den kopf reingeht...danach wird physio: hormone, verdauung wiederholt und ana:zns und biochemie as und asstoffwechsel

damit wre dann mein tag rum
mal schauen wie lange ich heute sitze
man hab sowas von kein bock mehr
bin nur froh, dass meine arbeit sagt, dass ich bis zum examen frei habe und dennoch gehalt bekomme *g* das ist der vorteil wenn man an der uni arbeitet

----------


## MissGarfield83

> heute ist auch net so mein tag 
> hab mich gerade wegen ner lapalie mit meinem verlobten gestritten und er ist nun zur uni, ohne das wir was geklrt haben 
> ist eigentlich berhaupt nichts schlimmes...kein weltuntergang aber mich macht sowas immer echt fertig
> bin momentan aber auch gereizt, er hats nicht leicht momentan mit mir *sfz*


Leyla, das ist vollkommen normal - du stehst total unter Druck und da passiert sowas total leicht - ich glaube dein Freund wird das verstehen und wenn ihr euch wiederseht werdet ihr euch wieder vershnen. Konzentrier dich auf dein lernen, heute Abend sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

@Laelya: lass Dich lieber von Deinem Verlobten mal ein wenig in Watte packen und aufbauen... Du bist schliesslich in einer Ausnahmesituation, da kann er sich ruhig ein wenig kmmern :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Und Mnster ist super zum Heiraten - stell Dir nur die Kutsche auf dem Prinzipalmarkt vor :Grinnnss!: 


@Sivar: genauso gehts mir  :hmmm...:  bleiben noch 2 Richtigantworten und ich entscheide mich dann meistens fr die falsche :hmmm...:  (sonst wrs ja net Ana)

Heute der Ana- und Historundumschlag als Vorbereitung fr den Saal, mal sehen, was heute noch reingeht in den dummen Kopf...

----------


## sayeh

> Heute der Ana- und Historundumschlag als Vorbereitung fr den Saal, mal sehen, was heute noch reingeht in den dummen Kopf...


na na na na, nicht runtermachen hier: wir sind alle superschlau und werden die besten rzte  :peng:  

laelya: ne hochzeit in mnster ist bestimmt eine traumhochzeit, wirklich... aber der reporter der zeitung will dann auch nen dicken bericht ber euch schreiben

fr die interessierten: http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/sp...010/index.html 

ich knnte nie so heiraten, hab  aber auch momentan keinen  :bhh:   :kotzen:  aber jedem so wie ers mag  :Smilie:

----------


## expecting

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich schreib auch mal wieder was und lese nicht nur still mit  :bhh:   ernsthaft, dieses Lernen macht mich so lethargisch, dass ich mich kaum noch zum Posten oder email-Schreiben oder aufraffen kann. Echt hart, ich will dass das vorbei ist!


Falls ichs noch nicht getan hab, dann mcht ich auf jeden Fall jetzt allen gratulieren, die die mndliche schon bestanden haben  :Party:   und mich fr die ausfhrlichen Berichte bedanken  :Grinnnss!: 


Ich hab jetzt innerhalb genau einer Woche die komplette Biochemie gelernt  :schnarch...:   die hatte ich das letzte Mal im Mai oder so gemacht, und ganz viele Themen berhaupt noch nie. Hab einfach mehr oder weniger jeden Tag ein ML-Heft durchgemacht, mehr ging dann aber auch echt nicht.
Hab auch schon das allermeiste gekreuzt, also erst themenweise, und vorgestern hab ich mir einfach ALLE BC-Fragen seit 8/04 vorgenommen  :Grinnnss!:  das sind so 650 oder so ... natrlich nicht ALLE schon gekreuzt, aber immerhin schon von 8/04 - 3/08 oder so, und immer so zwischen 70-80%. Ich hoffe ich kann davon ausgehen, dass ich in der Klausur dann auch ber 60% habe (so gute Werte wie jetzt werd ich da nicht haben, da ich die Fragen hier ja teilweise schon kenne und so).


Ja, und jetzt ... muss ich mir irgendwie berlegen, wie ich den restlichen Stoff aufteile. Besonders vor Ana und Histo grauts mir echt ohne Ende. Ich werd wohl heute Ana-Abdomen machen und kreuzen, und dann entweder den anderen Ana-Kram wiederholen, oder zur Entspannung Psycho lernen ... das Soz-Heft hab ich gestern schon gelesen, hach das ist so toll  :Loove:   so easy alles ... warum kann Histo nicht so sein  ::-oopss: 


An meine mndliche denke ich jetzt noch gar nicht, ich rechne mir auch nicht allzu gute Chancen aus, da ich einfach sehr passiv lerne und mir nicht vorstellen kann, da gro aktiv was reproduzieren zu knnen. Gerade bei Ana / Topographie oder so  :Oh nee...:   und auch wenn meine Prfer an sich nett sind, leider schrnken alle 3 die Themen in keinster Weise ein, so dass auch Protokolle kaum was bringen. Also da bin ich echt noch ziemlich ratlos, da wird wohl viel vom Glck abhngen.


So, dann jetzt mal auf ins Getummel, ist ein schner Tag, die Sonne scheint, da fllt doch auch das Lernen ein kleines bisschen leichter  ::-stud:   viel Erfolg und Kraft euch allen weiterhin!

----------


## abi07

> Mache jetzt erstmal Pause, bin schliesslich schon seit 4.00 Uhr wach


Willst du mir jetzt vielleicht Konkurrenz machen???  :hmmm...: 
Nee, zur Zeit schlaf ich wie ne Tote - wahrscheinlich erstens Nachholbedarf von der Woche vor der Mndlichen und zweitens krperliche Erschpfung vom Training...heute Abend wieder - ich freu mich schon voll!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab den 1. Tag von Herbst 07 gekreuzt und ausnahmsweise mal total unterschiedliche Ergebnisse in den einzelnen Fchern: Chemie und Physio viel besser als sonst, Biochemie und Physik viel schlechter - unter dem Strich selber Prozentwert wie immer. Echt lustig, dass ich es immer punktgenau schaffe...und @Sivar: Nein, es sind unter 70...

Jetzt erstmal Pause!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

Oh mann, am 16.03. hab ich die Mndliche. Eine Prferin kenn ich gar nicht, hab aber schon im Internet sehen knnen, dass sie neu ist und in der Vorlesung ihr Hauptthema EMBRYOLOGIE  :kotzen:  ist.... toll, da komm ich mit meiner Kugel erst recht nicht gut weg. Das ist mein Hassfach!

@expecting: hrt sich doch alles super an bei dir! und was das mndliche angeht. wir haen durch die MC fragen ALLE dieses Passivwissen. Ist halt mega ********, aber ich denke mir immer: die wenigsten prfer werden in die prfung gehen mit der absicht leute durchfallen zu lassen  :Top: 

@abi: sport ist das beste was du jetzt machen kannst, scheinst ja einiges richtig zu machen. und denk daran du hast die mndliche schon weg!!!! mann, wie ich dich beneid!

----------


## thinker

> Gut dass ich das nicht gewagt habe ... ich glaube ich wrde ganz arg krass sterben - gekreuzigt und gevierteilt von den Profs ...


Ne, hier gibt es schon auch schriftl. prfungen ganz normal, aber die waren schon.. ;)

----------


## abi07

> Oh mann, am 16.03. hab ich die Mndliche. Eine Prferin kenn ich gar nicht, hab aber schon im Internet sehen knnen, dass sie neu ist und in der Vorlesung ihr Hauptthema EMBRYOLOGIE  ist.... toll, da komm ich mit meiner Kugel erst recht nicht gut weg. Das ist mein Hassfach!


Ich hatte ja genau das gleiche Embryo-Problem und kann nur sagen: Ja, Embryo ist ein bldes Teilfach, aber die Stoffmenge ist begrenzt. Habe festegestellt, dass die Prfer selbst in "ihren" Gebieten nicht allzu sehr ins Detail gehen. Und ich glaube, wenn es nur ein paar Embryofragen sind, die du nicht bewantworten kannst, kommst du trotzdem durch! 
Denn wie du schon richtig sagst: 



> die wenigsten prfer werden in die prfung gehen mit der absicht leute durchfallen zu lassen


Meine Mitgeprfte wusste in Ana echt die einfachsten Sachen nicht ("Was innerviert der N. lingualis? Ja, warum heit er denn Lingualis?") und hat trotzdem bestanden. Mit einer 4 zwar, aber bestanden. Klar ist das nicht bei jedem Prfer so, aber die meisten versuchen, aus ihren Prflingen rauszuholen, was geht und sind dann auch fair in der Bewertung.

----------


## Laelya

obwohl heute nicht mein tag ist und ana momentan mein schlechtestes fach hab ich es mit 56 % gekreuzt....ich wei ich wei, dass ist grottig und reicht frs examen nicht aus....aber....es ist nur knapp vor 60 prozent  :Grinnnss!:  also lasst mir heute mal meine freude

werd jetzt erstmal was kochen, die erste mahlzeit heute am tag, vergesse irgendwie das essen momentan

hab physio wieder so 77 prozent gehabt, das ist erstaunlich, hormone und wasser-elektrolythaushalt, niere ist mein lieblingsthema
ums thema blut drck ich mich wohl bisher in jedem fach ::-oopss: 

leutz ich bin so froh hier gleichgesinnte zu haben, das posten lenkt mich zwar manchmal ab tut aber auch gut

und ja mein verlobter redet auch wieder mit mir, hat mir heute abend ein heies schaumbad und danach ne spitzen massage versprochen, damit ich mal entspannen kann und von den schlafproblemen wegkomme

jaja ich wei schon warum ich ihn ber alles liebe :Love:

----------


## Jemine

> und ja mein verlobter redet auch wieder mit mir, hat mir heute abend ein heies schaumbad und danach ne spitzen massage versprochen, damit ich mal entspannen kann und von den schlafproblemen wegkomme
> 
> jaja ich wei schon warum ich ihn ber alles liebe


Das klingt ja traumhaft!!  :Love:

----------


## tortet

> Willst du mir jetzt vielleicht Konkurrenz machen???


Liegt mir fern  :Grinnnss!:  Ratet mal, wer wieder den ganzen Nachmittag verpennt hat...(allmhlich ist mir das peinlich)

@abi: ich wnsche Dir superviel Spass beim Training! :Top: Was Du ber Deine Mitgeprfte schreibst, macht Hoffnung... Man scheint ja selbst bei extremer Prfungsangst ganz fair durch die Prfung geleitet zu werden. (Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das nicht wusste, war bestimmt die Aufregung)

@sayeh: erstmal Glckwunsch zum frhen Termin! (Neid :hmmm...: ) Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist vermutlich hoch, wrde wetten, dass bei Dir die ganzen klassischen Embryofragen kommen, bestimmt auch Gonadenhormone. Vielleicht fragen Sie Dich auch, ab wann man die Herztne hrt :Love: Was meinst Du, kannst Du die "Neue" fragen, ob sie eine Vorbesprechung anbietet? Kann ja nicht schaden...

@Laelya: dann entspann Dich mal fein und lass Dich verwhnen :Top: . Kreuzen luft bei Dir wirklich gut, da hast Du Dir ein Vollbad verdient. Wenn Du Ana mit Physio kompensieren kannst, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

So, sehr erfolgreich war ich heute nicht - gerade mal kurz ber die Histo geflogen und obere Extemitten geschafft, dazu die letzten 3 Anaphysika gekreuzt. Zumindest die unteren E. will ich heute abend noch wiederholen, sonst stehe ich morgen am Becken doof da... achja, und Situs vielleicht auch noch und Kopf-Hals... (Hilfeeeeeeee! ::-oopss: )

----------


## sayeh

> So, sehr erfolgreich war ich heute nicht - gerade mal kurz ber die Histo geflogen und obere Extemitten geschafft, dazu die letzten 3 Anaphysika gekreuzt. Zumindest die unteren E. will ich heute abend noch wiederholen, sonst stehe ich morgen am Becken doof da... achja, und Situs vielleicht auch noch und Kopf-Hals... (Hilfeeeeeeee!)


du bist ja echt im panicroom!!! chillen ist die devise... wie wrs mal mit nem bad fr DICH?  :Smilie:  Vll mach ich auch noch mit  :Keks: 

ja ich werd mal mit frau Prof-Dr reden, aber ich wohn ja soweit weg von der uni Telgte-Bochum, hoffentlich geht das telefonisch! Hab heute im Physikum Frhjahr 2004 70 prozent gehabt juchei!

----------


## sayeh

ps:hm mal ne frage: was hat es eig mit dem ixxer auf sich?
hab ich noch nie genutzt und kenn ich nicht, hat das vorteile?

----------


## Mayson

Naja, bei Ixxer hab ich auch mal gekreuzt, da ich keine neue Mediscript-CD mit H08 und F09 habe. Und dort kann man halt alle neuen kreuzen mit Kommentaren von irgendwelchen Profs.. 
Alles in allem finde ich die Seite aber viel zu umstndlich und die Kommentare nicht ausreichend. Ist zwar umsonst, aber dennoch nicht wirklich erfllend, eher was zum spielen fr zwischendurch. Das ganze Layout bentigt Verbesserung! 
Beispiel:
Kreuzt man bei einer Frage die Lsung, klickt unten auf "weiter", dann kommt erst obs richtig oder falsch ist. Wenns falsch ist, will man den Kommentar lesen, muss man auf "Kommentar" klicken und sich dann dadurchklicken, um alles aufeinmal zu lesen, weil die Kommentare zu jeder Frage separat angegeben sind. Dann wieder auf die "Frage" klicken, um zu derselben Frage zurckzukehren. Die vorherige Auswahl bei der Frage bleibt. Man muss auf "weiter" klicken und dann kommt obs richtig oder falsch ist, (was man ja nun eh schon wei!) und nochmal auf Weiter und dann kommt endlich endlich die nchste Frage. Klingt alles nicht so schlimm, nur bei 320 Fragen im Physikum wird das zu einer Tortur..

Vorteil: Unterschiedliche bungsmodi auswhlbar. Alle neuen Fragen dabei mit Kommentaren und Lsungsanstzen, die man so noch nicht gehrt hat. 
Nachteil: Schlechte Bedienung.

Nebenbei finde ich den Namen auch ganz schlecht gewhlt, denn es klingt ja eher nach was anderem.. Werde ein Ixxer.. oh man  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Moin Mdels.

Was den Ixxer angeht, stimme ich Mayson zu. Dazu kommt, dass man bei der Vorauswahl keine Fehler machen darf, weil das ganze sonst EXTREEEEEM lange dauert, um es wieder rckgngig zu machen. Insgesamt sehr umstndlich und langwierig.

So, ich fahr gleich mal zum Saal, mal sehen, ob heute was Vernnftiges dabei herauskommt. 

So long - hai ting!

----------


## sashamar

es ist ohne Frage eine doofe Prfung, die man auch nicht gern nochmal machen muss..
aber ich habe das auch in 3,5 Wochen fr schriftlich und vier tage erster termin mndlich nach dem schriftlichen sicher durchstanden..
klar ich war halbwegs die zwei jahre davor dabei...
ich sage nur kreuzen und lest euch die kommentare durch...viele fragen werden danach dann gestellt.
alles kann man nicht wissen..fr das mndliche...ist natrlich schon glck,
bei uns sind sehr viele durchgefallen dort und es gab fast nur 3 und 4 als note..
aber nicht einschchtern lassen und versuchen, irgendwas ntzliches zu den meisten themen sagen zu knnen, bei uns war es auch sehr wichtig die histoprparate zu erkennen am anfang...sonst waren die karten schon schlecht
so nun ihr schafft es
lernen zu zweit und zu dritt frs mndliche sehr zu empfehlen, denn nach kreuzen hat man reden vergessen

----------


## sayeh

@ Mayson: Danke fr die infos zum (W) Ixxer... Ich hab ihn mir mal angeguckt, ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Das dauert alles EWIG!
Da ist das Erste kompakt vom Springerverlag eindeutig besser. Aso wenn ihr ein Springerbuch mit Code drin habt: anmelden! Lohnt sich. Ich hab so einen Code in nem Bib-Buch gefunden, haha, normalerweise decken die die ab.

Danke Sashamar fr deine aufmunternden Worte, ehrlich der rege Austausch hier im Forum gibt mir Mut und Kraft und nimmt mir einiges an Angst!
Wir sitzen doch alle im selben Boot und mssen zusammenhalten!  :Top: 

Daher: strzen wir uns in die Bcher!!!!

----------


## abi07

Gestern war kein guter Tag. Jeder hat mich aufgeregt - aber wahrscheinlich konnte es mir auch keiner rechtmachen. Als ich dann noch meinen Trainer die "Leitern" aus dem Auto hab holen sehen (diese Leitern sind wirklich mein Albtraum - ich hasse die bungen, die wir damit machen!), dachte ich, ich muss gleich ausflippen. Ich hab ihm dann gleich mal gesagt, dass der Tag sowieso der Tag des A****l***s ist und er gerade dabei ist, sich einzureihen...naja, er hat es locker genommen, aber da blieb ihm wohl auch nichts anderes brig. Und bis auf diese furchtbare Schnellkraft-Session mit Leitern und Stangen hat es auch wieder echt viel Spa gemacht, obwohl wir nicht mal ein Abschlussspiel gemacht haben...
Aber es tut auch gut, dass sich alle freuen, dass ich wieder da bin. Und am Samstag haben wir ein Vorbereitungsspiel - ist zwar auswrts und wird mich 3/4 des Tages kosten, muss aber sein. Sonst werde ich verrckt...brauch mal wieder einen Sieg fr mein Ego... :bhh: 

So, genug vom Fuball - jetzt wird 08/07 Tag 2 gekreuzt. 

Euch allen einen guten Tag!!! Genau heute in einer Woche setzen wir uns an die Fragen und zeigen es allen!!! :Top:

----------


## Laelya

nachdem der tag gestern fr mich ehere ein desaster war (trotz des relativen guten kreuzergebnisses) weckt mich berlin heute mit sonnenschein und vogelgezwitscher

bin absolut motiviert heute und fhle mich trotz der schlecht geschlafenen nacht berhaupt nicht mde....

werde jetzt nochmal komplett psycho machen, nachdem ich gestern in allen fchern smtliches zns zeug gemacht habe
heute kommt dann sprlicher weise noch sinne in allen fchern dazu

fhl mich gut, auch wenn ich ******* aussehe *g*
das macht wohl der stress

schokirationen pro tag: ein familienpack smarties....abgenommene kilo: 4

----------


## sayeh

> schokirationen pro tag: ein familienpack smarties....abgenommene kilo: 4


GEMEIN  :grrrr....:  achja: dein Bad war nicht so entspannend?!

Ich hab in den letzten Wochen ganz schn zugenommen, meine Taille ist nicht mehr das, was sie mal war  ::-oopss:  dafr spielt da drinne auch ganz gerne jemand Fuball!

----------


## Laelya

hihi
hab mich gerade auf die krperanalyse waage gestellt und wollte mal schauen was die neue fitnessstation gebracht hat
1% fett weniger in einer woche, ich denke dass kann sich absolut sehen lassen
und das obwohl ich momentan total viel kaputte sachen esse (im sinne von, alles was rein geht und tage lange  nichts)

bin heute um 4 uhr aufgewacht weil mir schlecht vor hunger war, bin ins wohnzimmer getappt und hab in einem fressflash die halbe packung smarties verdrckt
bin dann wieder ins schlafzimmer und hab bis um 8 weiter geschlafen hihi

irgendwas stimmt mit mir momentan absolut nicht
und jetzt ess ich bis 16/17 uhr bestimmt wieder gar ncihts, koche dann "Mittag" fr meinen liebsten der von der uni kommt...esse mit ihm und geh danach ins bett

doch das bad war entspannend, hat ne halbe stunde angedauert, danach haben mich die kopfschmerzen wieder verrckt gemacht

----------


## abi07

Mhm, ja, ist halt ne Ausnahmesituation im Moment - da reagiert jeder anders drauf. Und bei dir, sayeh, sogar im doppelten Sinn... :hmmm...: 

So, hab den 2. Tag von Herbst 07 gekreuzt und bin mit Psycho sehr zufrieden (deutliche Steigerung durch die ML-Hefte), Bio war auch gut, aber wohl eher zufllig (hab diese ganzen Mirkobio-Sachen nur geraten) und Anatomie wird einfach nicht besser. Ich sollte echt Ana lernen... :grrrr....: 

Naja, mal schauen, was heute noch so geht - wo ich mal kein Training habe...allerdings wollte ich vielleicht einen kleinen, ganz langsamen Regenerationslauf machen, weil ich doch ganz schn Muskelkater von den letzten Trainingseinheiten habe... ::-oopss: 
Aber ansonsten versuche ich mich mal an den Ana-ML-Heftchen + Atlas (damit mich die verdammten Bildfragen nicht jedesmal in den Wahnsinn treiben).

----------


## Laelya

also die bildfragen gehen manchmal

aber die topografie fragen machen mich fertig
ich lern zwar auch mit atlas....aber dann wollen die halt wissen dass der nerv nach 5 cm lauf eine biegung um 40 grad macht oder wei der geier
ich mein....wenn ich den gesamten menschlichen krper topografisch bis auf die mikromete im kopf htte wre ich ein genie  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Ja, solche Fragen sind furchtbar. Das ist ein echter Vorteil im Mndlichen - man hat die Leiche direkt vor sich...

----------


## sayeh

> ich mein....wenn ich den gesamten menschlichen krper topografisch bis auf die mikromete im kopf htte wre ich ein genie


ih nee, sowas will ich gar nicht knnen..  :kotzen: 
auerdem will ich nich unbedingt in die chirurgie.. und auch da hatte ich nie so den eindruck dass die jeden nanometer wissen (vor allem als die assi-rztin mal die a femoralis angeritzt hat, hihi)

 :Party:  hey abi, nicht so viel rumphilosophieren wo du geraten hast und wo nicht, im examen werden wir bestimmt auch ne menge raten, ist doh gut wenn deine intuition stimmt, ausserdem: wie viel prozent hattest du? bestimmt ber 70% ohne prozentzahlen, kein mitleid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Will auch kein Mitleid... :hmmm...: 
Ja, wie gesagt, heute war es besser als sonst, also insgesamt ber 70, weil eben Psycho und Bio besser waren - nur Ana eben nicht. Aber das ist alles okay, wenn es im P dann auch so klappt - das Wichtigste ist das Bestehen!!!  :Top:

----------


## sayeh

> Will auch kein Mitleid...
> Ja, wie gesagt, heute war es besser als sonst, also insgesamt ber 70, weil eben Psycho und Bio besser waren - nur Ana eben nicht. Aber das ist alles okay, wenn es im P dann auch so klappt - das Wichtigste ist das Bestehen!!!


 :Meine Meinung: 

boah ich hab gerade mit den drei profs getelt: ich htte es echt schlimmer treffen knnen, alles haben sich irgendwie etwas eingeschrnkt und waren sehr nett am tele...  ::-dance: 

ein paar kommilitonen kriegen aus ihren profs nichts raus, und wenn dann sagen die die mssten alles lernen  :Hh?: 

mann -.- ich hab gerade online gekreuzt, da strzt der firefox im ernst ab wenn ich gerade die 160 beantworteten fragen zur auswertung abschicke  :kotzen:

----------


## Carina2

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefuehl/bzw. sagen das meine Kreuzergebnisse, dass die Fragen in Anatomie und Biochemie ab F08 anders bzw. schwerer sind... geht euch das auch so?

----------


## Mayson

Japp, sagt ich hier schonmal.. Ist auch mein Eindruck.. H08 ist irgendwie am schwersten find ich.. Wenn ich ab F04 oder so ca. 65% kreuze, kreuze ich bei den neuen ab F08 vieeeeel weniger, bei ca. 55-60%. Obwohl ich das gleiche gelernt habe.. Irgendwie scheinen die Fragen spezieller zu sein.. Naja wie dem auch sei..Einfach mal hoffen, dass es iwie gut geht^^
Aber auch Physik z.B. da finde ich die Formeln wesentlich komplexer und viel mehr zu rechnen, als bei den frheren Physika..

----------


## Laelya

also bei ana glaub ich schon
bei biochemie verlangen sie um die ecke zu denken und eine rechenaufgabe bei physio oder physik verlangt schon mal das zusammenfgen zweier formeln zu einer oder so....
ja es ist etwas komplexer, dafr gibts aber auch fragen die geschenkt sind (welcher nerv inerviert den muskel xyz)

----------


## sayeh

> Japp, sagt ich hier schonmal.. Ist auch mein Eindruck.. H08 ist irgendwie am schwersten find ich.. Wenn ich ab F04 oder so ca. 65% kreuze, kreuze ich bei den neuen ab F08 vieeeeel weniger, bei ca. 55-60%. Obwohl ich das gleiche gelernt habe.. Irgendwie scheinen die Fragen spezieller zu sein.. Naja wie dem auch sei..Einfach mal hoffen, dass es iwie gut geht^^
> Aber auch Physik z.B. da finde ich die Formeln wesentlich komplexer und viel mehr zu rechnen, als bei den frheren Physika..


bist du nicht der modelli, der nur mndlich hat?  :Grinnnss!:  warum kreuzt du dann?

----------


## Zanza

Das war thinker mit dem Modellstudiengang  :hmmm...:  Und der hat soweit ich wei auch nicht nur mndlich, sondern hat den schriftlichen Teil schon hinter sich und deswegen nurnoch mndlich, wenn ich mich nicht irre...

----------


## sayeh

oops  ::-oopss:  sorry!

----------


## thinker

Genau so wie Zanza es sagt ist es!  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Na, ihr macht mir Mut - ich muss doch morgen H 08 kreuzen... :peng: 

Naja, hab jetzt gerade noch ein Psycho-Examen gekreuzt und mich sehr ber die Kommentare amsiert... :Grinnnss!: 
Immerhin, in Psycho hab ich jetzt zweimal ber 80% geschafft. Wenn das in allen Fchern mit so wenig Lernaufwand mglich wre...

So, und jetzt hab ich absolut keine Lust mehr, am Computer zu sitzen - werde nur noch ein bisschen rumlesen und dann  :schnarch...: !

----------


## tortet

Moin Ihr Lieben!

Nchste Woche um diese Zeit sind wir schon fast fertig :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: mit dem ersten Teil. Abgesehen von Euch Glcklichen, die dann komplett durch sind. :hmmm...: 

Werde gleich nochmal zum Saal fahren, mal sehen, gestern "nur" die Histoprparate geschafft... Es liegt ein bischen Puder draussen, aber der ist hoffentlich heute mittag wieder weggetaut. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Gestern nochmal Situs und Kopf-Hals wiederholt, ansonsten war ich ziemlich faul :schnarch...:  :Grinnnss!:  Ansonsten rutscht die Prozentzahl in Ana momentan weder rauf noch runter.

@abi: wie schaffst Du es, soviel in Psy zu kreuzen?  ::-oopss:  Unheimlich...

Viel Erfolg heute und stresst Euch nicht zu sehr!

----------


## Laelya

war gestern mehr als nur enttuscht. im examen hatte ich noch 80 prozent bei psycho und gestern nur 60  :Frown: 
werd heute nochmal nen psycho tag einlegen und schauen woran es lag....jedenfalls nciht daran dass ich irgendwelche modelle und definitionen nicht konnte

----------


## Mayson

ok...das wars.
Bei den Prfern, die ich im mndl. hab, meld ich mich schonmal fr die medilearn Kurse fr Herbst 2010 an. Ich denke die 2500 sind ne gute Investition, weil nochmal durchfallen hab ich dann keinen Bock, wenn der Sommer schon im A*** ist.

Eine Woche nach der schriftl. kann ich niemals alles mndl erzhlen, was ich schon schriftlich nur zu 0,0001% verstanden, bzw gelernt hab. Ich wei ja nur, was ich wo zu kreuzen habe, aber kann das ja niemals in Worte fassen, weder alle Strukturformeln (und das sind soo viele), noch die Namen dazu.. noch alle Nerven, noch  :kotzen: 

Ich hoffe auf eine riesige Glckswolke, aber diese hat mir schon meine Hardcore-Prfer beschert. Na toll.  :was ist das...?: 

Naja ich werd mal weitermachen..

----------


## sayeh

hey mayson, komm! nich aufgeben! wir sind kurz davor dass alles vorbei ist 
so dumm kannst du nicht sein monsieur, wenn du einen platz in ms hast -.- ich hab keinen gekriegt mit meinem "schlechten" abi und musste nach bochum ziehen, wo alle dummkpfe der nation aufgefangen werden  :Top: 

eine woche hast du? ich hab vier tage, komm es geht immer schlimmer. und ich habs schonmal gesagt: du gehst nicht in die prfung um durchzufallen und der prfer geht nicht in prfung um dich durchfallen zu lassen. so lange du irgendwas erzhlen kannst und nicht immer passen musst, wird das schon gehen, wirst schon sehen...
was ist denn so erschreckend schlimmes an deinen prfern? MEINE anatomieprferin ist EMBRYO-spezialistin  :kotzen:  

Kopf hoch, wird schon... Ich bin froh dass ich optimistin bin, sonst wrde ich untergehen... auch wenn ich mir vll ZU gut zu rede... Vielleicht hilft dir ja eine schne ttenfrmige zigarette mit schnen inhaltsstoffen drin  :Grinnnss!:  (also wenn ich in anderen umstnden wre wrd ich mir schn einen rauchen)

----------


## zyna

muss mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden  :Grinnnss!: 
@mayson
ich habe auch einen halben nervenzusammenbruch erlitten, als ich meinen brief bekommen habe. ich hatte einen prof in physio, bei dem im letzten jahr angeblich 12 von 13 durchgefallen sein sollen und der sehr seltsame sachen fragt z.b. was ist ein kondensator.  :Hh?:  dazu kommt, dass ich in physio durch alle klausuren einmal durchgefallen bin und das eine mndliche testat war eine katastrophe. ich habe auch ber solche sachen wie krankschreiben nachgedacht. aber letztendlich bin ich doch hingegangen.
und siehe da: der mann war echt nett. er hat zwar ein paar seltsame fragen gestellt, die ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe, aber ich habe bestanden. und das sogar mit 3! ich habe auch von ein paar anderen gehrt, die bei ihm hatten und die haben auch alle gute noten bekommen.
was ich sagen will: mach dich nicht vorher fertig. bei mir stand in allen prfungsprotokollen, dass der mann ganz furchtbar ist und man sich unbedingt krank schreiben lassen soll. aber es war wirklich nicht schlimm. und ich bin wahrlich kein berflieger, sondern eher unterer durchschnitt. 
gib einfach alles was du noch zur verfgung hast und verschwende deine zeit und gedanken nicht vorher schon daran, was evtl. sein knnte. dafr hast du hinterher noch genug zeit, falls es wirklich nicht geklappt haben sollte. 

liebe gre

----------


## sayeh

wo du das sagst zyna:

es ist ganz oft so, dass leute mit negativen erfahrungen eher einen bericht schreiben als leute mit positiven, dadurch entsteht total der verzerrte eindruck...
ist zum beispiel bei freiwilligen evaluationen auch so: meckerer wollen unbedingt ihre mecker los werden und zufriedene sagen meist einfach nichts....

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Wieso so viel Psycho? Ich habe bisher genau ein Psycho-Examen (isoliert) gekreuzt, also 60 Fragen. Und da hatte ich eben ber 80, genau wie in dem letzten kompletten Examen, das ich gekreuzt habe. Aber mehr als 60 Fragen Psycho am Tag wren auch furchtbar...

@Mayson: Lies dir doch mal die Beitrge durch, die ich geschrieben habe, nachdem ich meine Prfer erfahren habe...und jetzt bin ich mit dem Mndlichen durch und total happy! Ich habe mir selber echt 0% Bestehenschance eingerumt und es hat doch geklappt. 
Allerdings hab ich persnlich viel zu viel Zeit mit dem Gejammere ber die furchtbaren Prfer verschwendet. Die ersten beiden Tage, nachdem ich es erfahren habe, habe ich praktisch nichts gelernt (und man hatte ja nur 1 Woche!), weil ich wie gelhmt war vor lauter Schock ber den BC-Prfer. Aber dann habe ich mir gesagt: Okay, ich falle durch, aber ich habe keine Lust, mich von denen fertig machen zu lassen, deswegen versuche ich noch so viel wie mglich zu lernen. Auerdem profitiert man von den Erfahrungen der 1. Prfung dann evtl. beim 2. Versuch im Sommer. Deswegen habe ich die restlichen Tage von frh bis spt gelernt und bin zu der verdammten Prfung gegangen. Und was soll ich sagen - es hat sich gelohnt!!! Du packst das! Konzentriere dich jetzt aufs Schirftliche und lies vielleicht jeden Tag ein paar Protokolle und schlag die Antworten nach. Und die Woche nach dem Schriftlichen powerst du voll durch! Das klappt bestimmt! :Top: 

Hab gerade Herbst 08 Tag 1 gekreuzt - Gesamtergebnis okay, Biochemie enttuschend. Also vor ein paar Wochen war das noch mein Punktebringer... :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

> ok...das wars.
> Bei den Prfern, die ich im mndl. hab, meld ich mich schonmal fr die medilearn Kurse fr Herbst 2010 an.


Aufgeben gilt nicht! Wen hast Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf, wer so schlimm ist? Findet eine Vorbesprechung statt? Wirst schon sehen, es klappt und die 2500 Eur kannst ja besser auf Malle auf den Kopp hauen :Grinnnss!: 

@abi: Das bezog sich auf die Prozentwerte: 80% sind viel, finde ich, ich komme in Psy nicht annhernd dahin - und wenn Du bereits im ersten Durchgang schon 80% hast, umso besser.

@sayeh: nun mach mal Bochum nicht so schlecht. Und die Tte darfst Du Dir erst nach der Entbindung erlauben :Grinnnss!: 

So, hab heute im Prpsaal rumgestmpert und festgestellt, dass nicht mal die einfachsten Begriffe sitzen. Totale Wortfindungsstrung der schlimmsten Art. Aber der Austausch in der Lerngruppe hat viel gebracht, obwohl wahrscheinlich ich mehr davon hatte, als die anderen. ::-oopss: 
Wenn denn nun endlich die Einladung kme, knnte man sich ja auch mal die Altprotokolle anschauen... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Laelya

ana kopf-hals heute mit 68 prozent gekreuzt und psycho mit 70 naja...geht doch langsam aufwrts  :Big Grin: 
mal schauen was bei physio jetzt in atmung und leistung rauskommt

will auch 2500 euro zum aufm kopp hauen *g*
haben heute aber gesagt
wenn ich bestanden habe, gibts erstmal nen wochenendurlaub, nur innerhalb deutschland...hab aber schon hotel und therme rausgesucht hihi

und in den ss ferien wrden wir dann wegfliegen *freusel*

hoffe sosehr dass das alles klappt

----------


## stellam19

Hallo,

was mich mal interessieren wrde: Angenommen man htte das groe "Glck" ausgerechnet mndlich von einen Prof geprft zu werden, mit dem man seit Jahren schon privat Stress hat (Rechtsstreit, Anzeigen, etc. - nichts unirelevantes) - knnte man ihn als Prfer ablehnen und einen anderen verlangen?

----------


## Laelya

ich wrde mich diesbezglich an das LPA wenden und da mal nachfragen und die Lage erklren.

ist zwar kein vergleich, aber ich hatte das selbst problem im abitur und hab daher eine andere lehrerin bekommen...da ich angst hatte dass sie sich emotional beeinflussen lsst

also ruf wirklich beim LPA an und klr das....immerhin geht es ja um was :Meine Meinung:

----------


## stellam19

zum Glck ist ja noch nicht so weit  :Grinnnss!:  Warte noch auf einen Platz ...allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass er an meiner Wunschuni auch als Prfer antritt. Wre natrlich ziemlich rgerlich wenn es zu der Konstellation kme.

Aber danke fr Deinen Tip mit LPA, werde ich fr den Fall der Flle im Hinterkopf behalten  :Top: 

Drcke Euch ganz fest die Daumen

----------


## tortet

*genervt bin*
Einladung auch heute net gekommen. :Wand:  :Keks:  :Hh?:  Hab wohl schon wieder die Pappnase auf und gehre zu den letzten... 

Ich sag Euch was: wenn ich jetzt erst 2 Wochen nach der Schriftlichen drankomme, fahre ich VORHER weg! So! Das hlt man ja im Kopf nicht aus... :Keks:

----------


## sayeh

genau tortet, dann kannst du schn entspannt in die prfung gehen... 
aber abwarten, manche bei uns haben erst heute bescheid gekriegt dass sie am 17. geprft werden.. also es besteht noch hoffnung

geh jetzt mit familie indisch essen, papa hatte geburtstag... mjammjam  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

Oha - lecker!!! Wnsche Dir viel Spass. :Grinnnss!:  Wusste garnicht, dass es in T. einen Inder gibt? 

Sry, aber ich bin irgendwie grad mit den Nerven runter, mein armer Freund ist wieder da und kriegts ab... :dagegen:

----------


## Laelya

bin gerade einfach nur KO
resultat des tages

Psycho: 66,3 prozent (gesamt)
Ana:67 prozent (Hals;Kopf;Hirnnerven)
Physio:67 prozent (Atmung, Leistung)

*ghn*

werd jetzt noch schnell Muskeltraining machen und mich dann entspannt aufs Sofa hauen
wird wohl heute nichts mehr mit noch mal extremitten durchgehen....ich will nur noch schlafen

indisch...nicht ganz mein fall
aber sushi knnt ich essen

----------


## expecting

Den ganzen Tag lang Physio gelernt, das erste Mal seit ber nem Jahr, ich konnte berhaupt nichts mehr, und es hngt mir so zum Hals raus  :kotzen: 

Hier hat mir ausnahmsweise auch mal das Medi-Learn Heft nicht ganz gereicht, hab mein altes Thieme KLB von Ulfig zu Hilfe genommen, das find ich da teilweise noch besser, manche Kapitel sind richtig gut (Magen-Darm-Trakt zB), so schn bersichtlich irgendwie.


Jetzt wird der ganze Spa gekreuzt, komplett Histo von 8/04 - 3/09, und danach bin ich dann bestimmt echt reif frs  :schnarch...: 


@ Laelya und abi: das sind doch super Ergebnisse alles  :Grinnnss!:   gut ber 60 ist spitze, zumal es ja noch ein paar Tage sind, um sich noch weiter von der 60%-Marke abzusetzen.  :Top: 


@ Mayson: ungefhr so denk ich auch bers Mndliche, gerade weil ich Ana praktisch hab und Histo einfach eine einzige riesige Lcke bei mir ist  :was ist das...?:   (die jetzt zwar heute bruchstckhaft mit typischem IMPP-Passivwissen aufgefllt wurde, aber das langt nicht mal ansatzweise fr die praktische Prfung). 
Machs so wie ich, setz erstmal alles daran, die schriftliche zu bestehen, und schau dann weiter. Eventuell haben wir ja doch Glck und es langt wundersamerweise doch in der mndlichen, ansonsten ... ist dann wenigstens schon mal die schriftliche vorbei  :Party: 



edit um 4:30 morgens: 66% in Histo, 126/191 Fragen richtig, yay ... und jetzt muss ich _dringend_ ins Bett  :schnarch...:   :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Der blde Schnee ist zurck.... muss heute erstmal Vogelfutter kaufen, die kloppen sich da draussen um den einzigen Meisenkndel, der da hngt :Nixweiss: 

Back to topic: heute ist die PSY-Wiederholung dran, nebenbei a bisserl Physio.

Noch 5 Tage :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

hab mir gestern abend eine wunderbar entspannung verpasst und mir gehts heute wieder super.
der schnee ist wieder geschmolzen und die sonne lacht.

plan heute:
9-10 uhr-->Histo1-2 wiederholen
10-11UHr-->2 Exmamina Psycho kreuzen
11-13 Uhr-->Ana Extremitten, Leibeswand wiederholen
14-15 Uhr-->Physio Nervensystem wiederholen
15-16 Uhr-->BC Hormone und Molekurlar wiederholen

16-17 Uhr-->Extremitten kreuzen (BH 200 fragen)
17-18 Uhr-->Physio Nervensystem kreuzen

und dann feierabend fr heute  :Big Grin: 
und zwischen durch das essen nicht vergessen *g*

hoffe dass die prozente weiterhin so bleiben, dann bin ich sehr zufrieden

hab jetzt a bissle angst, dass ich BC verlerne, da ich es schon seit 5 tagen net mehr gekreuzt habe...hatte aber vorher alle examina durch und auch alle themen durch...meint ihr es reicht wenn ich es halt nur von den skripten neben bei wiederhole, wie ich es momentan mache, oder sollte ich nochmal alles durch kreuzen?

achja ich werd nachher noch zum kaisers mssen udn seramis (oder wie das zeug heit) kaufen, unsere palme im schlafzimmer scheint einzugehen, liegt wohl an der minderwertigen erde also versuchen wir mal seramis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Zwischen 9 - 18 Uhr sollte aber noch eine kleine Pause geplant werden Laelya !

Gutes Gelingen allen die heute lernen mssen !

----------


## sayeh

wow seid ihr alle fleiig... ich bin gerade auf gewacht, und werd erst mal frhstcken  :Smilie: 

und tortet: hr auf den countdown zu zhlen!!!! da wird man ja verrckt  :peng:

----------


## abi07

Ihr geht echt alle voll ab...ich kreuze jetzt Herbst 08 2. Tag und dann Fuballspiel...naja, aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, muss ich erstmal hoffen, dass es nicht abgesagt wird... :Traurig:

----------


## tortet

@sayeh: Und, wie war der Inder? Kannst mir den evtl. empfehlen? (indisches Essen :Love:  :Top: ) Brauche mal wieder Kompensation ... 

Wollte heut eigentlich nur ein bischen kreuzen: irgendwie hab ich zu wenig PSY gekreuzt, Rechner spuckt ab 2004 420 Fragen aus :Nixweiss: . Prozentwert bleibt stoisch auf demselben Niveau (grummel)... 

@Laelya: scheinst grad im Adrenalinrausch zu sein - power Dich nicht vorher schon aus :Grinnnss!: , die Kraft brauchst nchste Woche noch...

Jetzt erstmal Frhstck (hab eigentlich nix mehr hier :Hh?: ), dann die 10 cm dicke Eis-Schneeschicht vom Auto kratzen und frhlich ins Samstags-Einkaufgetmmel :dagegen: . 

Der Countdown luft! :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
meine prozente stagnieren auch...dachte sie steigern sich nochmal....aber solange sie alle ber 60 bleiben ist es mir erstmal prinzipiell egal (solange sie im examen nicht vorhaben zu sinken ) :Meine Meinung: 

adrenalin weniger...aber angst irgendwas zu vergessen...histo und psycho nun schon fertig (ich schaff manchmal mehr als ich denke) pscho wieder nur 65 prozent gehabt  :grrrr....: 

widme mich jetzt ana und hab kurzerhand umberlegt
werde jetzt obere extremitt wdhl und dann die erst kreuzen, danach untere extremitt usw....ansonsten dreh ich am rad wenn ich 160 fragen am stck machen muss

@tortet:
bei uns scheint immer noch die sonne....bin darber sehr happy

----------


## tortet

Dieser Plan erfhrt eine nderung: werde heute auch mischen...

Wurde uns jedenfalls empfohlen, dass man kurz vorher fcherbergreifend kreuzen soll.

Naja, ich denke, ich mache noch einen Rundgang Psy (240 Fragen geschafft), werde es im Anschluss mal mit Physik versuchen, danach zur Entspannung etwas BC  :hmmm...: .

Hier scheint zwar die Sonne, aber ein eiskalter Wind treibt den Schnee vor sich her (brrrr)... Netterweise nimmt mir mein Schatz heute den Einkauf ab :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Cool, zum ersten Mal in Ana verbessert! Aber da ich jetzt nur noch ein einziges Examen brig habe (Herbst 2009) kann ich nicht wirklich feststellen, ob das jetzt eher Zufall war oder eine steigende Tendenz...
Hab allerdings gestern Abend/heute Morgen das "Das-Punkte-Heftchen" Anatomie/Histologie von ML berflogen (die gibt es bei uns in der Buchhandlung kostenlos), aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht den Eindruck, davon viel behalten zu haben...naja, ist letztendlich auch egal, warum ich heute besser gekreuzt habe als sonst. Ich freu mich einfach mal drber, dass es so ist!  :Grinnnss!: 

Was mich weniger freut, ist der ganze Schnee da drauen. Am schlimmsten ist die Ungewissheit - spielen wir jetzt oder nicht? Wenn ja, dann muss ich schon mal anfangen, nervs zu werden - ja, ich bin auch bei einem einfachen Freundschaftsspiel nach 15 Jahren als Fuballerin noch vorher nervs... :Blush: 
Man muss die positiven Seiten sehen: Wenn wir nicht spielen, habe ich einen freien Nachmittag zum Lernen...aber ehrlich gesagt knnte mich das nicht wirklich aufheitern...
Hoffen wir das Beste! Und vorerst gilt: Keine Nachricht ist eine gute Nachricht! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

bin gerade irritiert
hab obere extremitt gekreuzt

2004-2005 grottig schlecht irgendwo bei 50 prozent
2006-2008 zwischen 70 und 80 proeznt
frhjahr 2009-->100 prozent o.O man bedenke dass im frhjahr 2009 mein erste examen war, in dem ich durchgefallen bin

heit das ich komm mit den fragen von impp ab 2006 besser klar, weil sie sich auf anderes konzentrieren oder was soll ich jetzt daraus schlieen?

----------


## abi07

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH  HHHHH!!!!! Spiel fllt aus! Ich knnte echt  :kotzen: !!! Wre mein erstes Spiel seit November gewesen - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Mist, Mist, Mist!!! :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....: 


@Laelya: Hast du nur gekreuzt oder dir auch die Kommentare durchgelesen? Dann wrde ich das nmlich zumindest teilweise auch dem Lerneffekt zuschreiben...ansonsten: einfach freuen!

EDIT: Was mir gerade so auffllt: Ich finde es echt positiv, dass keiner hier im Thread so einen furchtbaren Physikumsticker in der Signatur hat...

----------


## Laelya

ich hab natrlich bei fragen die falsch gewesen sind die kommentare gelesen
hab aber das gefhl gehabt dass ab 2008 halt verstrkt innervationsfragen gestellt wurden....und das ist etwas das ich drauf habe....wunderte mich halt nur

hab halt angst, dass eher die ersten prozente aussagekrftig sind und nicht die letzteren :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

> EDIT: Was mir gerade so auffllt: Ich finde es echt positiv, dass keiner hier im Thread so einen furchtbaren Physikumsticker in der Signatur hat...


 :Grinnnss!:  Oh, da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee!  :Grinnnss!: 

Arme Abi! Das mit dem Spiel ist echt rgerlich. Kannst Du denn stattdessen ins Studio, um ein bischen Ausgleich zu kriegen?

 :grrrr....: Psycho ist echt nicht meins... habe schon wieder dieselben Prozentwerte. Komme mit der Art der Fragestellung nicht klar. Naja, egal...

@Laelya: Du machst Dir im Moment eindeutig zuviel Gedanken. Das arithmetische Mittel aus Deinen Ergebnissen wre immer noch bestanden. Am besten machst Du jetzt mal Pause und gnnst Dir ne Runde an der Trainingsstation  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@Abi : Dafr bekommt man von deiner Signatur irgendwie Augenkrebs - wrest du so lieb sie augenfreundlicher zu gestalten dann nehm ich gerne meinen Physikumsticker raus :P

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
joarh werd jetzt erstmal mittag kochen und danach vllt nen kuchen backen
und dann setzt ich mich weiter ans kreuzen

die fragestellung in psycho strt mich brigens auch, hab auch zwei drei fragen, da konnte ich mit der frage nichts anfangen da ich sie nicht verstanden habe
die antwortmglk waren mir alle gelufig aber die frage hatte ich nicht verstanden  :Frown: 

naja erstmal weiter machen

----------


## sayeh

haha, ihr geht ja alle ab hier!!!

tortet: wage es nicht mit der signatur! ich wrde jetzt auch nicht mehr einzelne fcher kreuzen, ich kreuze jetzt nur noch ganze examina (heute Herbst 2007: 77,5% das wren 2 punkte an einer 2 vorbei, und ich wollte doch nur ne vier!!!! voll geil  :Top:  )

ich habe gerade mit einer freundin telefoniert, die letztes semester physikum gemacht hat, sie meinte sie war sogar besser als in ihren kreuzungsergebnissen zuhause... also die sind anscheinend wirklich plusminus reprsentativ! 
und sie meinte man muss wirklich nichts sagen und nichts wissen um in der mndlichen durchzufallen.
wusste auch nicht, das wir schreib material gestellt kriegen... heisst das ich darf meinen textmarker nich mitnehmen?
und noch ein tipp von ihr: VIEEEEL zu essen mitnehmen  :Grinnnss!:  aber das mach ich ja eh!

frohes schaffen euch allen noch!

laelya:ich hr immer nur dass die alten physika weniger reprsentativ sind, mach dir keinen kopp, freu dich eher!!

ich hab die ganze welt lieb  :Smilie: 

ps: tortet, das war taj mahal in ms (in t. gibts keinen)... essen geht, restaurant ganz hbsch mit schner musik, toiletten eklig, dann kann die kche auch nicht geil sein... also musst du dir einen anderen inder suchen (kenne einen guten in bochum  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Laelya

textmarker sind sogar verboten
bekommst einen bleistig, einen spitzer und einen radiergummi

meine ration an den tagen ist
1 kanne tee
1 flasche wasser
1 becher nescafe
1 tte gummibrchen
1 tte smarties
1 packung dextro energen

wahrscheinlich noch ein apfel oder brtchen oder so  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

> tortet: wage es nicht mit der signatur! 
> ps: tortet, das war taj mahal in ms (in t. gibts keinen)... essen geht, restaurant ganz hbsch mit schner musik, toiletten eklig, dann kann die kche auch nicht geil sein... also musst du dir einen anderen inder suchen (kenne einen guten in bochum )


Uaaah, wo ich doch Lokale immer nach der Sauberkeit der Toiletten beurteile... Magst Du arabisch? Da htte ich einen Tipp in MS...
Ich glaube, ich werde auf Deine Anregung hin gleich Indisch kochen...
Streberin, allein wegen Deiner fast 80% deswegen msste ich mir schon so eine Signatur zulegen! :Grinnnss!: 

So, nun aber: Einladung ist gerade gekommen. Muss ich wohl das Thema Embryo doch nochmal ganz extrem vertiefen - ZNS kann ich ja gottseidank ganz gut, mehr sag ich jetzt nicht dazu :Oh nee...: ... 
Kann mir jemand erklren, was der Satz bedeutet: "...bitte Sie... sich sptestens 3 Tage vor der Prfung ..zwecks Entgegennahme einer praktischen Aufgabe zu melden?!?" Ist das eine Standardfloskel?

@laelya: hrt sich nach einer vernnftigen Massnahme an! Backe Kuchen oder mach was anderes Vernnftiges! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

jap tortet: standardfloskel... heisst mehr oder weniger diese vorgesprche... ich hab einfach den prfungsvorsitzenden angerufen, und danach auch die anderen beiden

und und und? wann ist die prfung?! klappts mit dem urlaub?

ja ich ess sehr gerne arabisch, bin als veggie leicht eingeschrnkt... aber sag, wo? und ich finde toiletten MEGAwichtig. das ist die visitenkarte eines jeden restaurants!!

@laelya: smarties drfen bei dir nich fehlen, wa?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
siehs mal so...dann kannst embryo im schriftlichen schon mal 100 prozent bekommen  :Big Grin: 

mach gerade physio und hab die untere extremitt (die ich schon immer gehasst habe) auf morgen verschoben

werd nach physio ne einkaufspause einlegen....muss mich neu mit schoki und kaffeeserli (nescafe etc) eindecken
warum gibts denn keine kombi aus sigkeit mit coffein....(trink ja eigentich keinen kaffee...nur in prfungssituation) und kommt mir jetzt nicht mir der schokolade mit coffein....ekelhafteste schoki die ich je gegessen habe...weil ich einfach keine zartbitter,halbbitter...wei der geier mag

ohja....mir gehts grad gut, egal wie das kreuzen heute luft ^.^

----------


## zyna

Hallo,
sagt mal, wei einer von euch, wie das mit Ohropax in der schriftlichen ist?
Wenn man nicht mal Textmarker mitbringen darf...  :grrrr....:

----------


## sayeh

na also wenn man was mitnehmen darf um es sich in den mund zu stopfen, dann ist das bestimmt auch in ordnung wenn man sich was in die ohren stopft  :Big Grin: 

zur not nimmstes mit und fragst die aufsicht...

----------


## tortet

> @tortet:
> siehs mal so...dann kannst embryo im schriftlichen schon mal 100 prozent bekommen


Brrr.. stellen sich ja smtliche Nackenhaare hoch. Und was mach ich mit den restlichen 75 Fragen :hmmm...: ?

@Sayeh: das Phnicia an der Steinfurter Str.: sieht von aussen nach nix aus, ist - glaube ich - ein Libanese... Die vegetarischen Vorspeisen dort - DU LEGST DICH REIN!

So, fahre jetzt erstmal einkaufen.

----------


## sayeh

> @Sayeh: das Phnicia an der Steinfurter Str.: sieht von aussen nach nix aus, ist - glaube ich - ein Libanese... Die vegetarischen Vorspeisen dort - DU LEGST DICH REIN!


Kenn ich schon, btsch! Und diese Teigtaschen sind der hammer, ich glaube die hab ich zu nichtvegetarischen Zeiten gegessen, da war Hackfleisch drin oder so! Ich liebe libanesisches Essen  :Top: 

Und zu der Sache mit Embryo: da sitzen wir im gleichen Boot. Was solls? _Nur diese Schlundfurchen und -taschen machen mich wahnsinnig....  :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

> textmarker sind sogar verboten
> bekommst einen bleistig, einen spitzer und einen radiergummi
> 
> meine ration an den tagen ist
> 1 kanne tee
> 1 flasche wasser
> 1 becher nescafe
> 1 tte gummibrchen
> 1 tte smarties
> ...


Dann packt das aber bitte so ein, dass ihr nicht stndig in die Tten greifen musst und Knistergerusche verursacht. Sowas geht dem Nebenmann nmlich schnell tierisch auf die Nerven und kann die Konzentration kosten  :hmmm...: 

Und, je mehr Getrnke, umso mehr Pipipause ;) aber ich bin auch so zur Toilette gegangen, ist die einzige Mglichkeit gewesen, aufzustehen und sich mal zu bewegen. Zeit genug ist dafr.

Bei uns gabs brigens Druckbleistifte, daher kein Spitzer, aber Radiergummi, japp. Textmarker sind tatschlich nicht erlaubt, Oropax dagegen war mglich. Bei uns stand das alles in nem Infoblatt, was zusammen mit der Ladung kam. Da stand alles drin, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.

Was bei einigen da ne "Standardfloskel" ist, ist bei uns tatschlich Pflicht. Wir haben am Tag vor der regulren mdl. Prfung schonmal Histo und Embryo, was als "praktische Aufgabe" gezhlt wird.

----------


## zyna

> Dann packt das aber bitte so ein, dass ihr nicht stndig in die Tten greifen musst und Knistergerusche verursacht. Sowas geht dem Nebenmann nmlich schnell tierisch auf die Nerven und kann die Konzentration kosten


Ja, auch deswegen fragte ich nach Ohropax... Ich werd nur ganz wenig essen mitnehmen. Zum einen, weil ich wahrscheinlich eh keinen Hunger haben werde wegen der Aufregung und zum anderen lenkt mich das selber nur ab wenn ich die ganze Zeit am futtern bin  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@Garfield: So besser?  :hmmm...:  Ich kann das auch jeden Tag ndern - man muss ja irgendwie seine Zeit verbringen...

Ich hab mir irgendwie noch keine Gedanken gemacht, was ich mit zum P nehme...

@tortet: Nee, ins Studio kann ich leider nicht, weil ich ja zu Hause bin (und da gibt es kein McFit). Aber ich werde dann nachher vielleicht joggen gehen oder so. Ein adquater Ersatz ist das halt leider nicht - ein 90-mintiges Rendezvous mit Team, Gegner und Ball kann man eben nicht ersetzen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lizard

Also in BaW haben wir nen "netten" Zettel zusammen mit der Zulassung bekommen in dem steht was man alles nicht darf:
-keine Oropax
-Hrgerte mssen  durch LPA genehmigt werden
-keine Handys (Handybenutzung in einer Pause wird als Tuschungsversuch gewertet)
-keine Kuscheltiere o..
-nur Bleistifte und Plastikradierer
-keine anderen Stifte oder sonstiges Zeug
-Verpflegung erlaubt  :hmmm...:

----------


## sayeh

ist das demnach lndersache?! bei uns stand nix von nem oropax-verbot  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

oropax sind bei uns definitiv erlaubt, mssen im prfungsraum aber der aufsichtsperson gezeigt werden

ich hatte in meiner trinkflasche einen glcksbringer meines verlobten drin (kleine plasitkkarte) wurde sich kurz angesehen und nichts dagegen gesagt

ansonsten pass ich da schon auf ;)
gummitierchen sind vorher aufgeteilt, sodass nicht geknistert wird...
da wrde ich auch drauf achten, wrde mich ja auch nerven wenn andauernd jemand knistert

das viele auf toilette gehen nehme ich auch als anreiz mir mal die fe zu vertreten
bin beim letzten mal auch auf der toilette verschwunden obwohl ich nicht musste....einfach um mal raus zu kommen

so bin gerade sehr happy, hab physio-->NS, Motorik, Muskel, Vegetativum und Somatoviszerale Sensibilitt gekreuzt und 76 prozent rausbekommen obwohl ich motorik und muskel net so kann

bin sehr begeistert, hre fr heute auf zu kreuzen, werd jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen und danach ein wenig in skripten lernen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

h in skripten lesen meine ich ::-stud: 
ich will ich will....ich will nur bestehen *sing*
mir schnurz mit wieviel....einfach nur rauskommen am zweiten tag und frhlich sein hihi :Loove:

----------


## zyna

Die Bestimmungen in BaW sind ja echt krass. Wenn allerdings gesichert ist, dass es auch leise ist, ist das ja im Groen und Ganzen vertretbar. 
Ich habe von einer gehrt, die in Tbingen Physikum geschrieben hat und da fand das in einer Turnhalle statt. Da kann man sich ja vorstellen, wie viele Leute da auf einem Haufen saen und wie laut es dementsprechend war wenn jeder blttert, isst, auf Klo geht etc.
Da bin ich echt froh, dass wir hier in Berlin angeblich in kleinen Seminarrumen schreiben.

----------


## Lizard

> Ich habe von einer gehrt, die in Tbingen Physikum geschrieben hat und da fand das in einer Turnhalle statt. Da kann man sich ja vorstellen, wie viele Leute da auf einem Haufen saen und wie laut es dementsprechend war wenn jeder blttert, isst, auf Klo geht etc.


Ja so ist es. Bin mal gespannt wieviele Leute da wirklich in der Halle sind.Wir sind auf verschiedene Standorte verteilt. Keine Ahnung weshalb die uns in irgendwelche Hallen stecken; die Uni hat definitiv gengend geeignete Rume.

Ist ja auf jeden Fall interessant,dass das mal wieder nicht bundeseinheitlich geregelt ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## sayeh

ich glaube die regel ist, dass die prfung in ffentlichen (nicht universitts-) gebuden stattfinden soll...
ich (bochum) schreibe im finanzamt, whrend meine freundin in der starlight-halle schreibt (wo das musical starlight express aufgefhrt wird)....  :Nixweiss: 
ich schtze ne turnhalle ist wohl etwas unbequem, aber was solls?! hauptsache die zeit geht schnell um und diese zwei tage gehren bald meiner vergangenheit an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@abi : Unbunt wre toll , aber naja soll sich jeder in seiner Signatur austoben :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Laelya

also zu berlin:
also es sind ca 15 leute in einem raum, ganz ruhig, jeder hat seinen platz auf 4 etagen verteilt.......also berlin ist echt angenehm

----------


## Tanita

> Ja so ist es. Bin mal gespannt wieviele Leute da wirklich in der Halle sind.Wir sind auf verschiedene Standorte verteilt. Keine Ahnung weshalb die uns in irgendwelche Hallen stecken; die Uni hat definitiv gengend geeignete Rume.


Wo schreibst du denn eigentlich?

Also in Herrenberg gabs 2 Hallen (zumindest letztes Semester), in der einen, kleineren waren glaub ich so 40-50 Leute, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total verschtzt hab.
Gegenber waren's glaube ich ein bisschen mehr.
Mal gucken, wie's dieses Mal in RT aussieht.

----------


## Lizard

In irgendeiner Halle in Eningen  :Nixweiss: 
Naja, ich hoffe,dass sich bis dahin der Schnee wieder vom Acker macht. :grrrr....:

----------


## tortet

So, Urlaub ist gebucht. :Love: Freu mich schon. :Grinnnss!: 

Durchhalten, Mdels!

----------


## Tanita

@Lizard
Oh, da hat ne Freundin von mir letztes Semester auch geschrieben. Sie meinte aber zu meiner berraschung, dass man da ganz gut hinkommt. Mit Bahn und Bus wohl.
Ich hatte mir (falls ich auch dort oder in Herrenberg geschrieben htte) schonmal bei meinen Eltern das Auto fr ein paar Tage reserviert, aber so fr Reutlingen fahr ich glaub ich doch lieber mit Zug.

----------


## Laelya

2 hallen mit je 40-50 leute?????

gibts bei euch nur so wenig studenten?

wir haben ca 300-500 die physikum schreiben  :Aufgepasst!: 

so schluss fr heute, hab kein bock mehr.
morgen gibts die komplette biologie *ghn*
es geht auf die zielgerade zu
wir machen 3 tage urlaub im hotel inkl therme und spa.....das wird erstmal unser urlaub *g*

----------


## zyna

sagt mal, wie weit geht ihr denn zurck beim kreuzen? Ich hatte eigentlich vor ab 2005 alles durchzugehen. Aber bei manchen Fchern merkt man dann ja doch, dass sich die Fragen ganz schn gendert haben. Jedenfalls meinen Ergbenissen nach zu urteilen...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Carina2

Also ich hab bis einschliesslich F06 gekreuzt...
Aber so langsam mach ich mir Sorgen: Je neuer die Examen desto konfuser und schlechter werden meine Ergebnisse... und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich dagegen tun soll...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Tanita

> 2 hallen mit je 40-50 leute?????
> 
> gibts bei euch nur so wenig studenten?




*lach* Neee!
Das bezog sich nur auf den einen Ort. Ich glaube in meiner Halle waren 40-50. Gegenber in der anderen Turn/Festhalle oder wat wei ich, was es war auf jeden Fall nochmal so viele, aber wahrscheinlich doch ein paar mehr, denn die war grer.
-> Herrenberg

Dann gibt es noch ein anderes Kaff, wo auch ein paar hinmssen. Aber wie gro da dann die Turnhalle ist, wei ich nicht, weill ich da ja nicht war.
Aber vefmutlich hnlich viele, wie am ersten Standort.

Und dann gibts eben noch Reutlingen und da kommt dann noch der Rest hin. ALso auf 200 Leute kommt man, denk ich mal, schon.

----------


## Laelya

hab mir 3/2004 angefangen und mach bis 3/2009
und dann 8/2009 dienstag und mittwoch noch in der generalprobe
bei mir wird es irgendwie mit den neueren semester besser

----------


## expecting

Hab heut komplett Psycho gelernt und eben alle PsychSoz-Fragen von 8/04 bis 8/06 gekreuzt. 90%  :Loove:   ich liebe dieses Fach  :Loove: 

Warum knnen nicht alle Fcher so sein, dann wrd ich nicht ums Bestehen bibbern  :Blush:  ... hach. Zu Anfang hatt ich sogar 95% und besser, nur wurd ich jetzt langsam immer mder  :schnarch...: 


Achja, positive Erfolgserlebnisse mssen auch mal vorkommen in der Physikumsvorbereitung  ::-stud:  
Morgen gehts dann an die groe Allround-Ana-Wiederholung, ich freu mich schon ... nicht.  :peng: 



Wegen der allgemeinen Schreibbedingungen, dann will ich auch mal aus Frankfurt berichten:

Bei uns gibts 2 Sle, in denen geschrieben werden kann, der eine ist wohl in einem Kloster (und soll schner sein), der andere in einem Einkaufszentrum, bzw irgendwie so ffentlicher Saal ... keine Ahnung, was das eigentlich genau ist. Ja, und da kann man dann eigentlich whlen, wo man schreiben will, zumindest wenn man sich frh genug anmeldet.

Im Sommer schreiben hier auch bestimmt 400-500 Leute Physikum, im Frhling aber nur ca. 100, halt nur Wiederholer und Nachzgler wie ich  :hmmm...: 
Und weil wir jetzt nur so wenige sind, haben wir nicht die Wahl zwischen den Gebuden, sondern wir schreiben jetzt alle in diesem Einkaufszentrums-Saal. 

Jetzt am Donnerstag hab ich da mal vorbeigeschaut, wollte mich mal orientieren, nicht dass ich am Prfungstag dann nicht hinfinde oder so  :Aufgepasst!:   zu meinem Erstaunen war da alles ffentlich zugnglich, ich hab keine Menschenseele getroffen und konnte mir einfach den Saal anschauen, mich sogar mal an nen Tisch setzen usw ^^
Das ganze ist ein ziemlich groer Tanzsaal oder so, nur leider ziemlich dunkel, schummriges Licht, und selbst komplett leer schon ziemlich stickig  :was ist das...?:   wo mir doch frische Luft so wichtig ist ... naja.


Ich hoff dann auch mal, dass es da am Tag der Tage nicht zu laut sein wird, mit 100 Leuten. Keine Ahnung wie das bei uns mit Oropax aussieht, ich werd auf jeden Fall mal welche mitnehmen und dann lieb fragen  :hmmm...: 
Was Verpflegung angeht ... auf jeden Fall viel Wasser, 2 Liter. Dazu dann das, was ich mir vorher am Bahnhof kauf, also ein belegtes Brtchen oder so, und dann nehm ich wohl noch Corny-Riegel oder so mit. Auch wenn ich nicht wei, ob ich da dann was runterkriegen werd ...  :Keks: 


So, jetzt werd ich mich trollen, ich bin ja seit anderthalb Wochen brav dabei, mir einen guten Schlafrhythmus anzutrainieren (auch wenns echt hart fr mich ist), das heit ich versuche immer zwischen 2 und 4 ins Bett zu gehen und zwischen 10 und 11 aufzustehen. Ich will ja schlielich in ein paar Tagen um 9 Uhr fit sein!


Gute Nacht euch allen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

expecting: dann halt halt dich mal ran, dass du ab jetzt jeden abend eine stunde frher gehst  :Grinnnss!:  ich knnte nie so spt lernen, aber jeder hat zu unterschiedlichsten zeiten produktive phasen. ein freund von mir geht immer von 2-4 uhr nachts ins mcfit O.o (deine kreuzergebnisse -hut ab!- sprechen auch dafr  :Grinnnss!:  )

da geh ich lieber um 22:30 und stehe um 7:00 auf.... mega spieig, aber ich kan nicht anders, morgens is meine beste lernzeit!

so und wo wir davon sprechen, ich tauch mal ab in die bcher... ich hasse nierenphysilogie  :peng:

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh: das kann ich locker toppen *g*
gehe jetzt seit etwas ber eine woche pnktlich zwischen 21 und 22 uhr ins bett und um 7 klingelt der wecker....da ich auch am besten morgens lernen kann.....ausserdem ist es besser, wache jetzt von alleine um 7 auf und bin ausgeschlafen...so gehts mir am prfungs tag dann gut...mde werd ich immer erst so gegen 15 uhr das erste mal, also wenn die prfung vorbei ist

werd jetzt meinen cappu schlrfen und nen fruchtzwerge essen (man ich steh auf die dinger) meine cranberrykapsel schlucken und mich dann an die histo wiederholung von gestern machen...danach kommt komplett bio
freu mich wenn heute physio mit allem abgeschlossen ist, morgen dann ana und bc hihi und dienstag und mittwoch sind meine ruhe tage...da les ich nur noch in den skripten und mach halt einmal die generalprobe...mal schauen was dabei raus kommt....verndern werd ich es in zwei tagen eh net mehr knnen

eine kurze frage an die gentechnologen unter euch *g*
kann mir mal jemand kurz sagen wie ich mir merken kann von wo bis wo replikation, transkription und translation luft....ich wei die schritte, aber manchmal verwenden die in der prfung komische namen (zu replizierender strang, codierender strang, codogener strang, matrizenstrang) das wirft mich durcheinander...vllt kannja jemand von euch mir mal ne kurze zusammenfassung geben

ansonsten
fleiiges lernen heute  :Top:

----------


## tortet

@laelya: sry, Molekularbio ist berhaupt nicht meins, das versemmelt mir jedesmal die Kreuzergebnisse... :Nixweiss:  Den Merkspruch: "Tante Sarah packt Coffer ein" kennst Du vermutlich?

@expecting: kannst Du mir nicht mal ein paar Prozente Psycho abgeben? :Grinnnss!: 

Bei mir ists nach wie vor die Konzentration, die mich regelmssig im Stich lsst, heute morgen total mde (hab eigentlich zulange geschlafen). Physik habe ich gestern nicht mehr in Angriff genommen, also ist das heute gemeinsam mit Physio dran. Es warten 182 Fragen Physik und 320 Physio ::-oopss: 

Ich nehme mir zur Prfung auf jeden Fall diese Pocketcoffee mit - sind saulecker  :Meine Meinung: und machen wirklich wach. (*Schleichwerbung* :Grinnnss!: )

Noch 4mal werden wir noch wach, heissa dann ist Prfungstag! :bhh:

----------


## Laelya

n den spruch kenn ich nicht, was soll der mir denn sagen ????

pocketcoffee find ich total eklig, aber wie gesagt ich bin auch kein kaffee trinker, nur viel milch und viel zucker...bin also der cappu milchkaffee latte liebhaber....werd mirgleich auch noch was reinzischen

hab gerade 120 fragen histo gemacht und 67 prozent gehabt...dafr das ich histo das erste mal gekreuzt habe find ich es gut
jetzt erstmal bio wiederholen und dann noch mal die restlichen 100 fragen histo und histo ist dann fertig

physio warten heute 185 fragen auf mich
ana 140
psycho 120

joarh das wrs dann eigentlich...morgen einen ganzen tag chemie und physik intensiv....

hab beim letzten mal gemerkt das ein tag physik ausreicht....da ich mir die formeln eh nur frs examen merken muss hh

so, dann mal ran

@tortet: ich will auch gern 80 prozent psycho wieder haben, hab aber die 80 grenze noch nicht gesprengt in den letzten tagen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ja, auch deswegen fragte ich nach Ohropax... Ich werd nur ganz wenig essen mitnehmen. Zum einen, weil ich wahrscheinlich eh keinen Hunger haben werde wegen der Aufregung und zum anderen lenkt mich das selber nur ab wenn ich die ganze Zeit am futtern bin


also ich hab am ersten Tag wenig getrunken ( um z.B. nicht so viel auf Toilette zu mssen) und auch wenig gegessen - vllig bescheuert, wie ich dann merken musste, man hlt z:B. schon konzentrationsmig nicht bis zum Schluss durch .... am zweiten Tag dagegen mit ordentlich trinken und essen lief es viel besser 

Also mein Tipp : nehmt genug mit und esst und trinkt es auch !

----------


## tortet

@Laelya: Der Spruch ist fr die Wirkanstze der Antibiotika und bezieht sich nur auf die Prparate, die die Translation hemmen und die fast in jedem P gefragt werden... 

Tante = Tetracyclin
Sarah = Streptomycin
packt = Puromycin
Coffer = Chloramphenicol
Ein = Erythromycin

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass ich Elektrizittslehre nicht mag! :Grinnnss!:  Obwohl es im Prinzip nicht sehr schwer ist, kriege ich die Formeln einfach nicht auf die Kette...

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
danke...die hab ich bisher immer so gekonnt...aber der spruch hilft unheimlich weiter

werden die hemmstoffe der transkription nicht auch gefragt?

----------


## sayeh

aber da fragen die am meisten rifampicin

alpha-amanitin und colchicin sollte man noch drauf haben

laelya: wegen bio: ich gucke immer bei skripten bei doc-check... da sind zusammenfassungen anderer studenten zum runterladen... bsp: http://campus.doccheck.com/uploads/t...0_zellbio1.pdf

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> @tortet:
> danke...die hab ich bisher immer so gekonnt...aber der spruch hilft unheimlich weiter
> 
> werden die hemmstoffe der transkription nicht auch gefragt?


Die werden auch fters gefragt. In den letzten Physika sogar spezifisch und genau wo die Hemmung stattfindet. 

(RAMA) Hemmstoffe der Transkription

R = Rifampecin
A = alpha-Amantin
M = Mitomycin
A = Aktinomycin

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> aber da fragen die am meisten rifampicin
> 
> alpha-amanitin und colchicin sollte man noch drauf haben
> 
> laelya: wegen bio: ich gucke immer bei skripten bei doc-check... da sind zusammenfassungen anderer studenten zum runterladen... bsp: http://campus.doccheck.com/uploads/t...0_zellbio1.pdf


Cholchicin hemmt genau die Mitose-Phase, ganz genau hemmt er die Polymerisation der Mikrotubuli so, dass die Transkription der Mikrotubuli gehindert wird, somit entsteht eine indirekte Verhinderung der Bildung von Zentromeren --> Mitose ist abgebrochen. 

Alle anderen Hemmstoffe hindern im Allg. die Transkpription jeder beliebigen Zelle und jedes Transkriptionsvorganges.. soweit ich weiss.

----------


## sayeh

ja ist auch richtig, ich hab die nur als schlagwrter hingeschrieben, weil sie mir in den letzten physika vermehrt untergekommen sind  :Top: 

die wirkung des colchicins macht man sich zu nutze bei der erstellung von karyogrammen, da man die chromosomen dann lichtmikroskopisch in kondensierter form beurteilen kann... als gicht-therapeutikum ist es mittlerweile ziemlich out..  :hmmm...:  alle sich teilenden zellen im krper reagieren schlielich drauf

----------


## tortet

> (RAMA) Hemmstoffe der Transkription


Thank you ::-bee: , hatte ich schon wieder verdrngt...

Ich nehme alles zurck, Elektrizittslehre ist toll und macht Spass! :Grinnnss!:  (nicht hauen, bitte)

Habe jetzt 20 Fragen durch, bei dem Tempo bin ich morgen frh fertig... :Traurig:

----------


## sayeh

kannst du mir mal was von dem spa abgeben, tortet -.-
ich versuch gerade den juxtaglomerulren apparat zu verstehen, wer denkt sich eigentlich wieder solche wrter aus?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

joarh also die stoffe konnte ich auch so
aber so ist es natrlich viel einfacher

danke fr die pdf...dann waren meine gedanken gnge ja richtig  :Big Grin: 

und bei alpha amantin sollte man ja wissen dass es die polymerase II und III hemmt...die frage ist mir auch schon oft untergekommen  :Big Grin: 

ich fands gerade sehr spannend, dass ich die histo fragen mit physio und BC wissen beantworten konnte o.O aber da sieht man es, dass die fcher einen flieenden bergang haben

vor allem physik und physio...wenn ich da sehe dass die wissen wollen das 
J= N x m 
W = N x m /s
Pa= N/ m
1l =0,001 m

die drei vier sachen brauchte man fr eine aufgabe....na vielen dank auch
aufgabe in physio brigens *g*

----------


## Tanita

> werden die hemmstoffe der transkription nicht auch gefragt?



Doch klar. Das ist dann der Rest, aus dessen Anfangsbuchstaben man RAMA machen kann



Edit: Ich seh grad, es wurde schon (mehrmals) grade beantwortet^^

----------


## tortet

@Laelya: brauchst Du Dir alles garnicht merken... 

Es reicht die Formel fr die Beschleunigung (Weg pro Zeitquadrat),
der Rest leitet sich doch sowieso davon ab (Masse mal Beschleunigung, Kraft mal Weg (pro Zeit), Kraft pro Flche)...Und dass 1 Kubikmeter 1000 Liter sind, scheint das IMPP ja besonders zu faszinieren... ::-oopss: 

Haben die in Physik eigentlich ein Rad ab? Ich sitze (mir kommts so vor) extrem lange an den Rechenwegen, also in 90 sec klappt es in der Regel nicht! Frher brauchte man garnicht rechnen, aber dahinter sind die wohl auch schon gekommen... :dagegen:

----------


## Laelya

so unter extremitt knapp 70 prozent
ich mach mir jetzt ersmal mittagessen  :Big Grin: 

und danach gehts noch weiter mit ana:Brusteingeweide
Physio: Herz und Blut
Psycho noch zwei examina

und dann BC ein wenig lesen

hab den tag also fast geschafft *g*

----------


## abi07

Ich knnte echt  :Traurig: !!!
Hab heute Tag 1 vom Herbst 2009 schriftlich gekreuzt (wir haben bei der P-Anmeldung die Aufgabenhefte vom letzten Semester bekommen) und bin total schockiert!
Erstens habe ich die vollen 4 Stunden gebraucht und konnte nicht mal kurz Pause machen, nichts essen, nicht zwischendrin rausgehen und auch nichts mehr berprfen!!! Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt am schriftlichen Kreuzen lag, an mir oder an diesem Examen...
Und zweitens bin ich total abgestrzt. So schlecht habe ich noch NIE gekreuzt! Ich bin echt total am Ende... :Traurig:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich knnte echt !!!
> Hab heute Tag 1 vom Herbst 2009 schriftlich gekreuzt (wir haben bei der P-Anmeldung die Aufgabenhefte vom letzten Semester bekommen) und bin total schockiert!
> Erstens habe ich die vollen 4 Stunden gebraucht und konnte nicht mal kurz Pause machen, nichts essen, nicht zwischendrin rausgehen und auch nichts mehr berprfen!!! Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt am schriftlichen Kreuzen lag, an mir oder an diesem Examen...
> Und zweitens bin ich total abgestrzt. So schlecht habe ich noch NIE gekreuzt! Ich bin echt total am Ende...


Abi - Kopf hoch. Generalproben kannst du meist Haken, weil du dich nicht in der richtigen Prfungssituation befindest, in der du vielleicht auch aufgeregt bist und deswegen besser und vor allem schneller kreuzt. Ich merk das wenn ich Klausuren kreuze - zuhause bin ich ne lahme Schnecke , in der Klausur meist 5-6 Pkte besser und nach der Hlfte fertig ... also miss dem ganzen nicht so eine Bedeutung bei. Du hast gelernt - alles weitere wird sich zeigen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lizard

Ich habe auch gerade H09 Tag1 zum ersten mal gekreuzt. Bin mit etwa 71% ganz zufrieden.
Aber da sind ja Fragen dabei gewesen, da langt man sich an den Kopp. Wieviele Ladungen hat Glutathiondisulfid ?  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Lizard: Du Glckliche...

@Garfield: Ja, aber bei allen frheren Examen, die ich ja ebenfalls zu Hause gekreuzt habe, war ich Welten besser und bereits nach 2 Stunden fertig...ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklren.  :Traurig:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Stress dich nicht so - vielleicht ist der Tag 2 bei dir einfach besser  :Smilie:  Denk daran dass die Tagesform auch viel ausmacht ...

----------


## abi07

> vielleicht ist der Tag 2 bei dir einfach besser


Das sowieso - aber ich habe ja auch nur den Tag 1 von heute mit den anderen Tag-1-Ergebnissen verglichen...und das, obwohl ich gestern nochmal BC gelernt hab und mir noch einige Physikformeln angeschaut hab... :Oh nee...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Das sowieso - aber ich habe ja auch nur den Tag 1 von heute mit den anderen Tag-1-Ergebnissen verglichen...und das, obwohl ich gestern nochmal BC gelernt hab und mir noch einige Physikformeln angeschaut hab...


Beim Analysieren der Fehler : Hast du vielleicht zuviel nachgedacht? Nachtrglich falsch korrigiert? Oder sat du wirklich wie der Ochs vorm Berg?

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> Ich habe auch gerade H09 Tag1 zum ersten mal gekreuzt. Bin mit etwa 71% ganz zufrieden.
> Aber da sind ja Fragen dabei gewesen, da langt man sich an den Kopp. Wieviele Ladungen hat Glutathiondisulfid ?


Ich habe mehr als 5 min. bei Frage gebraucht und am Ende habe ich falsch beantwortet. Erst vor kurzem konnte ich sie lsen. Und es geht so: 

Glutathion-Disulfin heisst 2x Glutathion, die ber Disulfidbrcken miteinander verbunden sind. Man muss zuerst die Ladungen der einzelnen berechnen und am Ende mal 2 multipl. 

- Glutathin = Glycin-Cysin-Glutamat
Das Glycin-Ende, die einfachste Aminosure, bildet N-Terminus. Glutamat bildet das COO-Ende bzw. C-Terminus. 

Fr NH3 berechnet man 1x (+) und fr COO 1x (-)
Nun berechnen wir fr den N-Terminus 1x (-) fr COO und 1x (+) fr NH3
Fr C-Terminus gibt's nur 1x (-) 

1x Glutathin = 2 neg. und 1 positive Ladung. 

2x Glutathion, die durch Disulfidbrcken miteinander verbunden sind, gibts: (2 neg. und 1 positive Ladung) mal 2 = 4 negative und 2 positive Ladungen. 

so kompl. ? ;-P
--> http://themedicalbiochemistrypage.or...-structure.jpg

----------


## Lizard

Schon klar ;)
Aber das kommt in die Kiste mit absolut unntzem Wissen.

----------


## zyna

> Aber das kommt in die Kiste mit absolut unntzem Wissen.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> Schon klar ;)
> Aber das kommt in die Kiste mit absolut unntzem Wissen.


DOCH!
Damit ich guter Arzt sein kann, muss ich sehr genau wissen, worum es geht.. Vor allem, dass GSSG 4 neg. und 2 pos. Ladungen hat! 

Ist sogar sehr sehr sehr wichtig ;-P 
Stell dir mal vor, du arbeitest an einem sonnigen Tag im OP-Raum einer berhmten Uni-Klinik in DE. Pltzlich wacht der Patient voller Wut auf und schreit: Herr Dr. Sie knnen sich nicht vorstellen, wie viel ich GSSG durch ihre Unwissenheit verloren habe. 

Das war ein Bsp. von vielen, warum man solche Kleinigkeiten wissen MUSS! :-P

----------


## Sivar

> Ich knnte echt !!!
> Hab heute Tag 1 vom Herbst 2009 schriftlich gekreuzt (wir haben bei der P-Anmeldung die Aufgabenhefte vom letzten Semester bekommen) und bin total schockiert!
> Erstens habe ich die vollen 4 Stunden gebraucht und konnte nicht mal kurz Pause machen, nichts essen, nicht zwischendrin rausgehen und auch nichts mehr berprfen!!! Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt am schriftlichen Kreuzen lag, an mir oder an diesem Examen...
> Und zweitens bin ich total abgestrzt. So schlecht habe ich noch NIE gekreuzt! Ich bin echt total am Ende...


H09 war mein Physikum, und ich war so gut (bzw eigentlich schlecht  :bhh: ) wie erwartet, von daher wrde ich sagen, dass die Fragen in der Summe hnlich schwer waren wie in den Jahren davor. Ergo hattest du vermutlich einfach nen schlechten Tag oder hast dir zuviel Stress gemacht. Vielleicht hattest du ja die ganze Zeit im Kopf dass das die modernsten Fragen sind und das jetzt unbedingt klappen musst, hast deswegen alles 3x gelesen, usw...

Ach und bereite dich schonmal auf beschissene Bio-Fragen bei Tag 2 vor!  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

120 Fragen Physik gekreuzt... kann nicht mehr :Blush: 

Jetzt noch "zur Erholung" ein bischen Psycho...

@Lizard: Lass die Kiste offen, pls, hab auch noch was reinzupacken...
(*einen Riesensack voller Physikfragen hochhalt*)

Htte zum Thema GSSG noch eine Frage: wie hoch ist die Spannung, um eine Kapazitt von 200000 F zu erhalten, wenn man nur die GSSG-Ladungen bercksichtigt und den Patienten als Kondensator nutzen will? Die Konzentration an GSSG im Erythrozyten sei 200 mmol/l :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh: 

Edit: ich dreh hier bald durch...

----------


## Laelya

bin gerade total depri...hab einfach mal aus spa ein paar fragen tag ein H/09 gemacht  :Traurig: 
abi ich schlie mich dir an....warum bin ich da jetzt schlechter gewesen

okay hab nicht alles durch gemacht...aber wieder fragen dabei gehabt wo ich sagen muss....ey...was soll das  :Hh?: 

brigens meinetwegen drfen sie noch soviele fragen von glutathion stellen wie sie wollen, ich zeichne es ihnen auch gerne tausend mal auf...... :Grinnnss!: 

ich brauch wohl doch ne menge glck am donnerstag und freitag....die kreuzeergebnisse sind zwar dennoch alle ber 60 prozent aber der kurze blick in die generalprobe hat mich demotiviert

ich geh jetzt in die ecke und heulen und kreuz da noch 200 bio fragen, die eigentlich morgen machen wollte

----------


## zyna

Ich kmpfe mich gerade durch den Wust an Psych/Soz Fragen. Die sind ja so zum  :kotzen:  Wer sich so einen Bldsinn ausgedacht hat, mcht ich echt mal wissen. Da kreuz ich lieber doppelt soviele Physik-Fragen. 
Meine Motivation die Kommentare zu lesen liegt auch schon im negativen Bereich... Also klick ich einfach nur irgendwas an und wenn es falsch ist, denk ich "drauf geschiss...". Kann doch nicht sein!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## sayeh

bleib mal locker zyna  :Grinnnss!:  scheiss doch auch drauf... die meisten fragen gehen aber wirklich, findest du nicht? 
physik ist ja wohl mal der horror, wetten, dass selbst physikprofessoren nicht immer wissen was mit der schei*e da gemeint ist? ganz ehrlich, bin froh wenn ich in physik 20% schaffe  ::-oopss:

----------


## zyna

Ich finde, man kann viele Fragen ganz gut intuitiv beantworten. Aber ich finde es total tzend mich damit beschftigen zu mssen. In Physik sehe ich irgendwie immer noch die Logik dahinter, auch wenn ich die Frage falsch gemacht htte. Da gibt es eben ein paar Formeln und da setzt man was ein und dann ist das Ergebnis eindeutig. Aber bei Psycho sind diese ganzen Definitionen und Begriffe immer so schwammig formuliert. Auerdem finde ich es total blde, dass man fr jeden Pups ein neues tolles Wort erfinden muss. 
Sorry, aber ich muss mal eben ein bisschen Dampf ablassen  :Grinnnss!:  Psycho macht mich immer agressiv. In Wirklichkeit bin ich ein sehr harmonischer und friedliebender Mensch  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

So, ich hab jetzt alle Anworten nochmal online eingegeben, um das Ganze ein bisschen zu analysieren. Ergebnis: Ich war in den groen beiden (Physio+BC) eben nur unteres Mittelma und bin aber in Ch und Physik total abgestrzt. Deswegen ist das Gesamtergebnis so grottig...
Also die Nebenfcher sind echt immer blder geworden mit den Jahren. Das mit Physik wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen, dass man da frher keine langen Herleitung brauchte... :kotzen: 

Aber auch in Physio/BC war ich nicht so toll. Da kam wohl alles zusammen: einige Fragen habe ich aus Leichtsinn verschenkt, andere wusste ich einfach nicht. Es waren, finde ich, einige sehr schwere Fragen dabei und dafr auch extrem einfache, wie z.B. eine Frage, in der abgeprft wurde, dass Thymin und Uracil Pyrimidinbasen sind... :bhh: 
Dafr habe ich z.B. vom sog. "Elastizittsmodul" noch nie was gehrt...

Zu allem berfluss ist unsere Heizung kaputt. Die Heizung wrde mich gar nicht so stren, aber es gibt eben auch kein warmes Wasser. Und so kalt, wie es im Moment ist, kann man Duschen vergessen... :Hh?:

----------


## sayeh

> Auerdem finde ich es total blde, dass man fr jeden Pups ein neues tolles Wort erfinden muss.


Da hast du allerdings recht... Shaping, Prompting, Chunking  :kotzen: 

Aber man kann sie einfacher auswendig lernen als physikalische Formeln (ich hab ein Paar auf Karteikarten geschrieben) von daher mecker ich nicht allzu viel... ich glaube Psycho reit viele Studis ganz schn raus... daher bin ich eher dankbar fr dieses Fach  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tortet

> In Physik sehe ich irgendwie immer noch die Logik dahinter, auch wenn ich die Frage falsch gemacht htte. Da gibt es eben ein paar Formeln und da setzt man was ein und dann ist das Ergebnis eindeutig. Aber bei Psycho sind diese ganzen Definitionen und Begriffe immer so schwammig formuliert.


 :Party:  :Meine Meinung: 

War gerade eben richtig grottig und habe Psy nach 35 Fragen abgebrochen - mal wieder jede Menge neue Begriffe und Schwammigkeiten. (08/2007)

Physik ist zwar anstrengender, aber das Ergebnis meist korrekt, wenn die Konzentration da ist... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Vor lauter Frust war ich ne Runde sporteln - hat gutgetan!

Jetzt ein bischen Psy kreuzen, dann mach ich Schluss fr heute.

Schlaft gut, haltet durch!

----------


## pollmann88

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich auch auf der CD z.B. nur Histo Pankreas oder Leber kreuzen. Oder ist immer Makro und Mikro zusammen.

----------


## sayeh

krass, die neuen physika sind ja echt viel schwerer geworden!!! ich komm nich drauf klar... letztens noch super kreuzergebnisse und jetz? ab 2008 wird alles ******** oder was? ich krieg zu viel  :Nixweiss:

----------


## pollmann88

@ sayeh

Also, ich denke nicht, dass die Physika schwieriger werden. Du lernst wahrscheinlich mit den Medi-Learn Heften. Und diese sind mehr eine Zusammenfassung von den Examina. Und die letzten sind da ebend noch nicht drin. Daher wrde ich nie mit diesen Heften lernen, die reichen frs mndliche vorne und hinten nicht und schriftlich kreuzt man ebend alle Examina gut auer die, die nach dem Erscheinungjahr der Heftchen liegen und eben sein eigenes Phyiskum. Denke ich zumindest so.

----------


## sayeh

@pollmann: nicht gerade sehr aufbauend, aber du hast vielleicht recht was die ML-hefte angeht. Nur: ich lerne nicht NUR mit denen.. auerdem, wenn man nur begranzt zeit hat, wie soll man sich den ganzen kleinscheiss der vermehrt abgefragt wird reinpfeifen?
naja jetzt ist es auch zu spt die strategie zu wechseln  :Nixweiss:

----------


## pollmann88

ich lerne auch mit den ML-Heften (um mir eine Wissensbasis zu verschaffen), und wichtige Sachen schlage ich in anderen Bchern nach mitdenen ich auch im Semester gelernt habe. Aber ich wrde sie ebend nur dazu benutzen um zu schauen was ist wichtig und so War also nicht ganz so gemeint, wie es bei dir angekommen ist. Ich wollte dich nicht entmutigen und dir auch nicht eine andere Lernstrategie empfehlen. Ich wollte nur eine Erklrung dafr abgeben, dass so viele meine die letzten Physika sind immer die schwierigsten.

----------


## expecting

Gott ey ich hab jetzt den GANZEN verdammten Tag lang Ana wiederholt, und gemerkt, dass ich innerhalb weniger Wochen schon wieder SO viel vergessen hab ... das gibts doch einfach nicht. Und ich hab jetzt NUR Medi-Learn-Heftchen durchgeblttert.

Jetzt werd ich mal munter draufloskreuzen und hoffen, dass das irgendwie wenigstens 60 ergibt ... ogott ich hab sowas von keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Mist  :kotzen: 


Mal so als Umfrage, was ist euer ganz persnliches HASS-Ana-Gebiet?

Meins sind die Muskeln und Leitungsbahnen der oberen Extremitt, v.a. Hand, aber auch Unterarm. Ernsthaft, das ist das allerschlimmste, sogar noch schlimmer als diese widerlichen Kleinhirnstiele und Bahnen im Mittelhirn und so. Aber die kommen dann kurz darauf  :bhh:

----------


## expecting

> Hallo,
> 
> kann man eigentlich auch auf der CD z.B. nur Histo Pankreas oder Leber kreuzen. Oder ist immer Makro und Mikro zusammen.



Also soweit ich wei, kann man nur entweder "Allgemeine Histo" oder "Bauchorgane" kreuzen, oder auch beides zusammen, aber auf einzelne Organe kann ich Histo nicht einschrnken, und auch "Bauchorgane" beinhaltet dann smtliche Organe im Abdomen und Becken.

Die Einteilung ist nicht perfekt und knnte detaillierter sein, aber ich werd nen Teufel tun und ber die Ana-Einteilung schimpfen, denn gegen die BC-Einteilung ist das der Himmel  :dagegen:   die ist wirklich die Pest.

----------


## pollmann88

die einzelnen organe kann man schon kreuzen z.b. nur pankreas. nur ich hatte gehofft mikro + makro extra kreuzen zu knnen

----------


## Tanita

*hmpf*
Letztes Semester hatte ich irgendwie ein besseres Gefhl bei der ganzen Sache, obwohl ich da schlechtere Kreuzergebnisse hatte.
Ich geh jetzt (relativ grundlos) frustriert ins Bett.

----------


## Laelya

und meine nacht ist zu ende :Keks: 

nachdem ich gestern nach dem kurzen blick in die generalprobe ein wenig frustiert war konnte ich die ganze nacht nicht schlafen...denke zwar immer noch, dass die prozente die ich bisher gekreuzt nicht komplett abseits des weges sein kann (da ich immer ein kontinuierliches ergebnis in allen examina gemacht habe 69-78 prozent)...dennoch hat es  mir keine ruhe gelassen

demnach powerflash mit coffein an und los gehts

*Plan fr heute* 
*BC* Blut und Fett (fertig)
*Ana* Bauch-Becken-Brustorgane und untere Extremitten wiederholen
*Physio* Blut und Immun
*Bio*= restlichen 120 Fragen kreuzen
*Ana*= restlichem 207 Fragen kreuzen
*Physio*= restlichen 185 Fragen kreuzen

*Physik* formeln merken  ::-stud: 
*
Chemie* nochmals vertiefen

Ich wnsch euch allen einen guten start in die vorerst letzte lernwoche vor den schriftlichen

und mir vllt einen guten start in meine letzte woche als medizinstudentin  :kotzen: 

so ich geh nun bffeln...mal schauen ob was hngen bleibt was die letzten monate nicht hngen geblieben ist

----------


## expecting

@ pollmann: echt, wie geht das? Was man noch so alles erfhrt, kurz vor Schluss  :Grinnnss!: 


@ Laelya: das ist ja lustig, du stehst jetzt auf, ich geh ins Bett  ::-oopss:  
Ich beneid euch ja, die ihr euch um Physik und Chemie kmmert, bzw wo euch das dann auch noch was bringt ... ich bin da irgendwie noch berhaupt nicht dazu gekommen, und wei auch nicht, ob sich das insgesamt lohnt, bei meinem nicht vorhandenen naturwissenschaftlichen Verstndnis :/


Ich hab jetzt 2 Ana-Examina gekreuzt, 74%, aber ich trau dem Wert bzw. dem Frieden absolut nicht. Die meisten der Fragen kannte ich halt irgendwie dunkel schon. Und die Inhalte fehlen mir trotzdem ... bitter.

Naja, jetzt aber echt schlafen, will ja um 11 schon wieder aufstehen  :Nixweiss:   gute Nacht!

----------


## tortet

> Mal so als Umfrage, was ist euer ganz persnliches HASS-Ana-Gebiet?


Topologie, weil die das auf jeden Millimeter genau wissen wollen. :dagegen: (viele Dinge lernt man doch spter durch Erfahrung und nicht nach 2-3 mal mit 14 Leuten an der Prpleiche)


Ich werde mich heute mit Physio beschftigen (320 Fragen), danach noch den Rest Psy + Physik... - mal sehen, wie weit ich komme...

@Laelya: Soviel zum Thema "internale Kontrollberzeugung"   :Grinnnss!:  komm mir nicht mit "letzte Woche als Medizinstudentin", bisher waren Deine Ergebnisse ok, Du bist superfleissig und deshalb klappt das auch!

Ich wnsche Euch ebenfalls einen guten Start, macht Euch nicht verrrckt und gnnt Euch ab und zu eine Pause! :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
ja ich wei ja....aber so langsam liegen meine nerven blank  :Frown: 
hab gleich bio durch und gnn mir dann erstmal ne ausgedehnte kaffepause vllt beim bcker drauen um ein bisschen frische luft zu schnappen

und dann geh ich meinen verlobten wecken der zu uni muss
der gute hat heute die aufgabe (wie auch die letzten beiden male) mir an einem tag physik beizubringen...dank ihm hatte ich in physik nur1-3 fehler *freusel*
dh wenn er heute nachmittag von der uni kommt, gibt powerphysik kreuzing :Loove: 

naja...noch zwei tag
wenigsten hab ich die groen fcher alle einigermaen durch

----------


## sayeh

laelya, ich kann dich verstehen  :grrrr....: 

es gibt keine nacht mehr ohne dass ich mal auf klo muss (die umstnde), und wenn ich dann einmal wach bin, dann kann ich nicht mehr einschlafen.... die gedanken kreisen um diese scheiss-prfung... wer weiss vll wird alles ja doch schwieriger und ich sitz da und rate nur -.- mist

schnen lerntag euch allen -.-

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade bio fertig und von 120 fragen 72 prozent richtig
ich glaube das ist mal ein kleiner grund zur freude
sie drfen meinetwegen ganz ganz viele bio rechenaufgaben reinstellen *g*
dann freu ich mich......

so kurze pause, dann gehts weiter mit ana

----------


## tortet

Gerade mit Abstand meine persnliche Bestmarke in Physio aufgestellt (3/06) :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

@Laelya: bitte nicht :dagegen:  :hmmm...: . Bio ist nicht so wirklich mein Fall, lieber paar BC-Fragen mehr, pls...
Das mit Deinem Freund ist doch super, wenns in Physik klappt, hast ja schonmal ein Problem weniger. :Meine Meinung: 

@sayeh: hey, nicht aufgeben. Wirst sehen, wenn wir am Freitag damit durch sind, sieht es im Nachhinein garnet so schlimm aus. Und sag dem Kleinen, er soll nicht dauernd Nachts auf Deiner Blase tanzen :hmmm...: 

So, jetzt gehts an die restlichen 200 Physiofragen  :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

Ana Leibeswand ist nicht meins....gerade so 61 prozent  :Frown:  zum glck gibts dazu nur 2 fragen oder so

jetzt gehts weiter mit brusteingeweide
dann noch baucheingeweide und ana ist abgeschlossen

danach noch physio und heute nachmittag dann physik und chemie

*ghn*
ich geh erstmal duschen

----------


## melba_

> Ich beneid euch ja, die ihr euch um Physik und Chemie kmmert, bzw wo euch das dann auch noch was bringt ... ich bin da irgendwie noch berhaupt nicht dazu gekommen, und wei auch nicht, ob sich das insgesamt lohnt, bei meinem nicht vorhandenen naturwissenschaftlichen Verstndnis :/


geht mir auch so, ich habe nichts fr physik und chemie gemacht und schaffe es sicher auch nicht mehr. hab noch genug mit den greren fchern zu tun  :Oh nee...: 
*******, ich hatte die hoffnung, in den letzten tagen vor der prfung einigermaen sicher zu sein, zu bestehen, aber davon bin ich weit entfernt.

edit: sch.eie wird zensiert? also bitte!

----------


## Tanita

*testet*

*******...


Edit: Haha, tatschlich.

----------


## sayeh

aber nicht wenn man es mit ss schreibt  :Grinnnss!: 

******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** scheissescheisse ******** ********... seht ihr: ich knnte ewig so weitermachen!

fhl mich wie du melba... mache auch nichts mehr fr physik und chemie (meine freundin meinte auch das sei zeitverschwendung).... dann versuch ich lieber in den groen fchern zu punkten (und man lernt neben bei ein kleinbisschen frs mndliche)  :Top: 


edit: komisch, gestern ging ******** noch -.- ich schwr, alter!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Nur mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage : Streptokinase 

Aktiviert die Streptokinase Plasminogen zu Plasmin oder wirkt die direkt lytisch auf die Fibrinpolymere ?

Edit: Habs gefunden. Streptokinase bildet einen Komplex mit Plsminogen - alleine hat es keine enzymatische Aktivitt.

----------


## Tanita

OT:
LOL @inflationre Nutzung des Wortes.
Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass alle Angst hatten, nachdem mal die Southparkfolge kam, in der 162x das Wort schei.e vorkam und dann eine geheimnisvolle Seuche ausbrach XD


Back to topic:
Ich hasse das Physikum und gerate auerdem in Panik, was eventuell meine Ergebnisse runterzeit. Ok, vielleicht fallen mir die Fragen auch schwerer, aber das Ergebnis ist und bleibt ja das gleiche.

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> Nur mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage : Streptokinase 
> 
> Aktiviert die Streptokinase Plasminogen zu Plasmin oder wirkt die direkt lytisch auf die Fibrinpolymere ?
> 
> Edit: Habs gefunden. Streptokinase bildet einen Komplex mit Plsminogen - alleine hat es keine enzymatische Aktivitt.


Soweit ich weiss sind die Strepto- und Urokinasen indirekte Hemmer. Sie wirken durch spaltung von Plasminogen zu Plasmin und bilden dann mit Plasmin Streptokinase-Plasmin- bzw. Urokinase-Plasmin-Komplex, der die Fibrin-Polymere proteolytisch spaltet.  

Ein direkter Hemmer der Fibrinmonomer-Bildung glaube ich ist das Antithrombin III, der t-PA der Adventitia aktiviert und eine direkte proteolytische Wirkung auf die Fibrin-Polymere hat (Durch Heparin wir die Wirkung von Antithrobim III gesteigert) und deshalb Heparin entweder intravens, subkutan oder prekutan aber nie ORAL verabreicht wird. 

oder habe ich es falsch gelernt? :-S

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade voll panikattacken hier
2 tage nur noch....es luft zwar, bis auf die letzten beiden anathemen....aber die angst es nicht zu schaffen und alles zu verlieren nagt dermaen an meinen nerven

ich bekomm mich einfach nicht beruhigt...ich hab den ganzen tag gestern noch nicht mal ein wort mit meinem verlobten gewechselt und bin gestresst ins bett gegangen....das macht mich so fertig

ich will das endlich hinter mir lassen und zwar mit einem lcheln :Traurig:

----------


## sayeh

laelya: wie wre es mit weniger coffein und dafr einen johanniskrauttee zur beruhigung deiner nerven?  :Smilie:  ich trinke auch viel (!) weniger kaffee, und irgendwann braucht man das zeug nich mehr.... das is wie mit kippen und alk  :hmmm...: 
komm ich hab auch panik, aber wir mssen die nchsten tage hinter uns bringen... hoffentlich schaffen wirs.. (/me drckt laelya mal feste)

@verzweifelt: 
 Definition [bearbeiten]

Als Streptokinase bezeichnet man ein Enzym (Protein), das von Streptokokken gebildet wird und fibrinolytisch wirksam ist.
Wirkungsweise [bearbeiten]

Die Streptokinase bildet im Blutplasma gemeinsam mit Plasminogen einen Komplex. Dieser Komplex bewirkt durch Induktionsmechanismen eine Umwandlung von Plasminogen in Plasmin.
Anwendungsgebiet [bearbeiten]

Streptokinase wird therapeutisch zur lokalen oder systemischen Fibrinolyse verwendet (Fibrinolytikum).

Als Nebenwirkungen knnen u.a. Blutungen, Kopfschmerzen und anaphylaktische Reaktionen vorkommen.

----------


## ernieundbert123

Obwohl ich vor einigen Wochen noch ernsthaft berlegt habe, nicht anzutreten, habe ich mich doch entschieden, anzutreten und alles zu geben, nun bin ich seit zwei Wochen krank und musste heute morgen den Schritt gehen, mich nach Rcksprache mit dem LPA prfungsunfhig schreiben zu lassen ... 

Ich drck' Euch allen die Daumen und verkrmel' mich jetzt in den Physikum Herbst 2010-Thread  :Traurig: 

Und von Euch will ich dort niemanden sehen - weil Ihr das alle nmlich jetzt schafft, jawoll!

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:
Ich trink normalerweise gar kein kaffee und jetzt gerade mal 2 tassen(becher nescafe) am tag  :hmmm...:  also coffein berschuss drfte ich nicht haben *g*

trink sonst nur wasser/tee

aber hast recht...werd heute abend mal versuchen ein bisschen runter zu kommen

ich wrde ja ganz anders an die prfung rangehen, wenn ich das erste mal schreiben wrde  :Nixweiss: 

aber so....naja was red ich eigentlich

vielen dank fr die ganze liebe untersttzung hier, ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie toll es ist, mit gleichgesinnten darber zu reden....hat mir schon das ein oder andere mal die angst genommen

hab jetzt noch 90 fragen physio vor mir und dann gehts erst mal an physik
ana hab ich die bauchorgane auf morgen geschoben...die 52 prozent der brustorgane hat mich vorhin geschockt, dass muss ich erstmal nachlernen

----------


## tortet

@ernie+b: Dann erstmal gute Besserung, komm erstmal wieder auf die Beine und erhol Dich. 

Bin einfach nur mde... :schnarch...: 
Heutiges Erfolgserlebnis: 260 Physiofragen durch und ein Chicken Tandoori :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt erstmal eine Riesenpause, danach mache ich mich an Tag 2 des letzten Physikums (wenn ich heute nochmal Physio oder Physik kreuzen muss, dreh ich ab) 

Morgen dann ein Teil der Vorbesprechungen und ein leichtes Kreuzprogramm fr den Endspurt...

----------


## Stephan0815

> @Miss: Meine Highlights waren, dass er selbst im mndlichen Physikum seinen Standardspruch gebracht hat: "Der Arsch sitzt auf der..." - "Mantelkante!"
> Und auerdem die gefhlten tausend "Ja FRAU, des muss man wissen!!!"


Oh, du hattest Prof. Kugler.  :hmmm...: 
Ja klar, das musste alles wissen, als Prpleiter verlangt der das einfach; dafr ist er ein sehr fairer Prfer.
Die Ansa cervicalis ist diesmal auch wirklich gut prpariert gewesen.
Ansonsten rate ich euch, euch nicht zu sehr in Einzelheiten zu verrennen und euch auch vor allem nicht zu lange mit Biologie- oder gar Physikkreuzen aufzuhalten (glaub allein aus Physik kamen grad mal 5 Fragen im letzten Physikum dran). Die Biochemie/Chemie, Physio und Ana mssen sitzen. Mit Psychologie kann man verdammt leicht Punkte machen, da knnt ihr viel ausgleichen, also Psycho keinesfalls weglassen! 
Und kuckt euch die Histo- und Ana-Bilder genau an, das sind sichere Punktelieferanten. 
Dann kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehn - *Daumendrck*
Und @Abi07 - Halt die Ohren steif und alles andere auch, das packste schon.  ::-winky:

----------


## sayeh

> Oh, du hattest Prof. Kugler. 
> Und @Abi07 - Halt die Ohren steif und alles andere auch, das packste schon.


Na! Gut, dass sie kein Junge ist!  :Woow:

----------


## Stephan0815

Dann soll sie halt die Backen zusammenzwicken ^^
Blo davor nochmal gut durchschlafen und jede Stunde kurz fr nen paar Minuten raus oder auf die Toilette oder sowas, damit das Hirn auch gut Luft hat. Alle Materialien, die benutzt werden drfen (Radierer, Bleifstift, Zettel) werden in Wrzburg gestellt. Blo kein Handy mitnehmen! (das vergisst man auszuschalten, dann fliegste aus der Prfung) Am besten alles auer der Kleidung und nem Apfel oder so in die Tasche und weit weit weg von deinem Tisch.
Jo und dann ganz entspannt an die Fragen ran und gleich kreuzen, eine nach der anderen. Bei Rechenaufgaben, wo man die Lsung ned in 2 Minuten hat, einfach 25% Chance und irgendwas ankreuzen, dann schnell weiter.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## sayeh

> Jo und dann ganz entspannt an die Fragen ran und gleich kreuzen, eine nach der anderen. Bei Rechenaufgaben, wo man die Lsung ned in 2 Minuten hat, einfach 25% Chance und irgendwas ankreuzen, dann schnell weiter.


entspannt?  :Nixweiss:  und leider sind es nur 20% aber das werd ich auf jeden fall so machen wie du es sagst.. evtl einfach mit den gegebenen zahlen etwas rumspielen und gucken ob da eine antwortmglichkeit bei rauskommt.... also, formeln lern ich hier nicht  :Wand: 

ansonsten: danke fr deine tipps.... tut immer gut beruhigende worte von leuten zu hren, die es geschafft haben... aber knapp wirds trotzdem  :peng:

----------


## Laelya

also ganz ehrlich, es gibt genug rechenaufgaben wo man lnger als 2 minuten sitzt und die richtige lsung hat

da wrde ich doch niemals ein punkt verschenken.
rechenaufgaben sind eigentlich sichere punkte lieferanten  :Meine Meinung: 

die zeit ist wirklich ausreichend, habe niemanden in den 2 examina gesehen, der meinte die zeit war zu knapp....viele fingen nach 2 stunden an lcher in die luft zu starren oder erst mal raus eine rauchen zu gehen *g*

bei uns sind die aufseher mit raus (sitzen immer zwei pro raum, so dass eine mit raus rauchen geht damit sich die prflinge auch ja nicht unterhalten....ist aber nicht immer so)

ich hab nie auch nur eine prfungssimulation vorher gemacht, weil das bldsinn ist wie ich finde....im examen herrscht eine ganz andere situation, man ist konzentriert (hoffentlich) gefasst und von nichts abgelenkt...anders als zu hause.....



also hey das wird schon
werd nachher auch mal den schnen ixxer verwenden, da ich das examen H/09 nur auf papier habe.....da kreuz ich das morgen munter online

und nun gehts los mit physik  :peng:

----------


## Stephan0815

Glaub mir so entspannt wie an den beiden Tagen war ich Monate zuvor nicht. Denn ich wusste, die Woche darauf flieg ich endlich zum 1. Mal seit 2 Jahren in Urlaub.   ::-dance: 
Bei Nichtwissen steht die Chance 1:5
Die restlichen 5% sind mnnliche Intuition  :hmmm...: 
Man sagt den Mdelz nach, da sie auch so etwas hnliches haben sollen.
Aber das Rechnen wird auch in der Klinik ned weniger - mit Biomathe gibts dann wieder Stochastik und so  :Keks: 
@Laelya: Uns sind die Aufseher/innen sogar bis ins Klo gefolgt (zumindest mit nem lster... h prfendem Blick)
Und Physik... ehrlich, ich hatte es gekreuzt, es hat mich schier kirre gemacht, weil da immer wieder so Fangfragen dabei waren. Es lohnt m.M. nach nicht. Fr die knappe handvoll Fragen, da ist die Zeit in Chemie sinnvoller investiert.

----------


## tortet

> rechenaufgaben sind eigentlich sichere punkte lieferanten


Jeder hat eben andere Strken - und wenn man in Physik relativ sicher ist, so what? Psycho liegt im Umkehrschluss auch nicht jedem. :grrrr....:  

Ich schaue beim Rechnen garnicht auf die Zeit - was meint Ihr, kann man es riskieren und sich die Rechenaufgaben eher fr den Schluss aufheben?

----------


## abi07

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## Stephan0815

> Jeder hat eben andere Strken - und wenn man in Physik relativ sicher ist, so what? Psycho liegt im Umkehrschluss auch nicht jedem. 
> Ich schaue beim Rechnen garnicht auf die Zeit - was meint Ihr, kann man es riskieren und sich die Rechenaufgaben eher fr den Schluss aufheben?


Es gibt aber nen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen Physik und Psycho. 
Ich zhle mal nach - im letzten P 5 Fragen Physik, davon EINE Rechenaufgabe. Demgegenber stehen 60 (!!!) Fragen rein Psychologie.
Jetzt verrat mir, was ist wohl der sicherere Punktelieferant?  ::-stud: 
Ich war echt malos enttuscht, als ich im P rausfand, wie sinnlos ich meine Zeit mit Physik vergeudet hatte.

----------


## sayeh

abi? alles ok?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: Wie man es nimmt...Herbst 2009 wre sowas von gar nicht mein Physikum gewesen...bis auf Psycho, in Psycho bin ich immer gut, seit ich die ML-Skripte gelesen habe. Aber Physio, BC und Ana werden immer schlechter (und nein, diese Fcher habe ich NICHT mit den ML-Skripten, sondern frs Mndliche mit Bchern gelernt), aber das ist noch gar nichts gegen die kleinen Fcher - da war es H 09 in jedem einzelnen ein Totalabsturz. Und das, wo ich dachte, es wird durch das Kreuzen langsam besser. War bis 2008 auch so, da hab ich in Bio sogar 86% gekreuzt. Und jetzt alle drei so grottig...immerhin zhlen die drei zusammen genauso viel wie ein groes Fach. Wirklich schlimm... :Nixweiss:  :kotzen: 
Ich wei nicht genau, wie ich mit den Ergebnissen jetzt umgehen soll - also lerntechnisch, meine ich. Lieber Biochemie/Physio/Ana lernen, wo ich mittelmig bin oder Bio/Chemie/Physik, wo gar nichts klappt? Fr Psycho werde ich nur noch ein paar Kommentare lesen, da bin ich mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden. Aber der Rest... :Nixweiss:

----------


## sayeh

> Ich wei nicht genau, wie ich mit den Ergebnissen jetzt umgehen soll - also lerntechnisch, meine ich. Lieber Biochemie/Physio/Ana lernen, wo ich mittelmig bin oder Bio/Chemie/Physik, wo gar nichts klappt? Fr Psycho werde ich nur noch ein paar Kommentare lesen, da bin ich mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden. Aber der Rest...


die frage beantwortet sich doch schon von alleine: mach die groen fcher... noch ein bisschen vertiefen und so!!! allein schon punktemig lohnen sich im vergleich die kleinen fcher kaum!

kopf hoch, ich glaube bei allen wchst die verzweiflung, angst und panik.... schau mal DU hast es wirklich geschafft am freitag und bist GANZ fertig... willst nicht wissen was fr ein berg arbeit am wochenende auf mich wartet (dienstag mndliche prfung -.-)
 :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Psycho macht mich wahnsinnig... hab gerade Tag 2 8/09 gekreuzt und mit Abstand mein schlechtestes Ergebnis hingelegt... Wir werden keine Freunde... :dagegen: 

Bei den Biofragen stellenweise nur das grosse "Blubb?", trotzdem das Ergebnis besser als erwartet...

Morgen dann Tag 1 und der Versuch, in Ana den Schweizer Kse voller Lcken zu schliessen.

Mir reichts fr heute... :schnarch...: 

@Stephan: Bei mir ist der sichere Punktlieferant eben NICHT Psycho. Menschen sind eben verschieden. (Ich werde jetzt nicht schreiben, wo meine sichere Bank liegt, das glaubt mir hier keiner :Grinnnss!: )

Edit: Wrdet Ihr empfehlen, noch zu versuchen, in 2 Tagen mglichst viel Ana zu lernen, oder lieber die grossen Fcher von Tag 1 nochmal wiederholen?

----------


## sayeh

> Edit: Wrdet Ihr empfehlen, noch zu versuchen, in 2 Tagen mglichst viel Ana zu lernen, oder lieber die grossen Fcher von Tag 1 nochmal wiederholen?


kommt doch sehr auf deine defizite an..wenn du in den fchern von tag eins einigermassen sicher bist und ana deinem schweizer kse konkurrenz macht, dann mach lieber ML-Ana  :Meine Meinung: 

ich hab hunger! bin nur am fressen :Keks:

----------


## abi07

> die frage beantwortet sich doch schon von alleine: mach die groen fcher... noch ein bisschen vertiefen und so!!! allein schon punktemig lohnen sich im vergleich die kleinen fcher kaum!


Da bin ich eben nicht so ganz sicher, weil ich relativ gesehen wahrscheinlich in den kleinen Fchern evtl. doch genauso viel rausholen knnte. Denn wenn ich jetzt mit den groen Fchern anfange, schaffe ich nur einen Bruchteil - bei den kleinen knnte ich aber noch alle komplett schaffen...

@tortet: Du hast mal so anklingen lassen, dass das bei dir BC ist - ist doch super, freu dich drber! Denn meistens sind BC ja doch ein paar Fragen mehr als Psycho - auf Kosten von Chemie. Aber so genau kann man das eh nicht trennen und du bist ja dann wahrscheinlich in beidem gut. Wenn Psycho bei dir nicht besser wird, wrde ich lieber versuchen, Physio/Ana zu machen und BC vielleicht noch zu optimieren. Wenn das eh dein Punktebringer ist, drften die wenigen Lcken ja schnell zu schlieen sein...

----------


## expecting

@ abi: ich wrd auch sagen, konzentrier dich lieber auf die groen Fcher. Ich machs genauso. Ich hab Chemie und Physik bis jetzt noch nicht mal eines einzigen Blickes gewrdigt, also nicht mal das ML-Heft auch nur durchgeblttert, nichts gekreuzt, gar nix. Hab zwar vor, das morgen mal in so nem Super-Schnelldurchlauf zu machen (so 1-2 Stunden jeweils maximal), aber vielleicht auch nur fr Physik, weil Chemie bei mir wahrscheinlich einfach so berhaupt gar keinen Sinn macht, da fehlt mir einfach schon seit der 7. Klasse JEGLICHES Verstndnis (einziges Fach, wo ich jemals ne Mahnung hatte, und sogar ne Mahnung auf ne 5  :Grinnnss!:  ). Also lass ich mir die 20 Fragen einfach am Poppes vorbeigehen, und vertief in der Zeit lieber nochmal die alpha / beta - Rezeptoren, oder sowas ^^

Bei den kleinen Fchern kannst du dir in der Prfung vielleicht auch noch eher was herleiten, wenn du prinzpiell ein gewisses naturwissenschaftliches Verstndnis mitbringst. Bei Ana oder so drfte das viel schwieriger bis unmglich sein, daher wrd ich da lieber noch mehr Energie reinstecken.
Am Donnerstagabend werd ich wahrscheinlich nichts anderes mehr tun als mir Atlas-Topograhie-Seiten gaaaaaaaanz lange anzuschauen ... lol ... so 30 Minuten pro Seite oder so, und hoffen dass sich das _irgendwie_ festsetzt  :peng:  


Ach ich wei nicht Leute, ich hab das Gefhl, ich wei gar nichts mehr. Ich les die Sachen und sie dringen berhaupt nicht in mein Hirn vor. Und ich erinner mich an nichts und erkenne nichts  :Keks:   Trotzdem kreuz ich gar nicht so schlecht, aber das verwirrt und irritiert mich nur, ich frchte das liegt einfach daran, dass ich die Fragen zu groen Teilen schon kenne  :Nixweiss:  
Mir grauts davor, wenn ich (morgen wahrscheinlich) H09 kreuze, das gibt wahrscheinlich ein Desaster. Das sind ja die einzigen Fragen, von denen ich bis jetzt noch gar nichts kenne.

Naja, ich kreuz dann mal Physio weiter ... 3/07 - 3/09, wenn ich das durchhalte.

----------


## tortet

@abi: Hast Recht, bei mir liegen die Kreuzergebnisse von Tag 1 deutlich ber dem von Tag 2, bei allen Fchern. Tag 2 versaut mir das Ergebnis dann wieder... 
Wie hast Du Dich entschieden, was Du in den letzten 2 Tagen noch verstrkt lernst?

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt schon den kompletten Samstag Psycho gekreuzt und hab mich kein bischen verbessert... bin da echt zu d..f fr. 
Ana-Schwachpunkte sind querbeet verstreut - ist halt Glcksache, was die wissen wollen. Und Bio ist auch nicht wirklich dolle...

Das Problem ist, dass man Ana bei der Stoffmenge nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen kann... die kommen immer noch auf neue Ideen und die Fragen scheinen mir immer komplizierter zu werden. 
Den Tipp, sich noch mal die Bildfragen gezielt anzuschauen, finde ich sehr gut - werde ich am Donnerstag machen.

----------


## Laelya

bin total KO
werd nun schlafen gehen....bzw ins bettchen und ruhen
physik heute 3 examina mit 80 prozent...na wenn das mal nicht was ist

morgen dann nochmal blut und immun wiederholen und die restlichen psycho kreuzen die heute liegengeblieben sind

@expecting:
mir gehts genauso....ich les die sachen, wei die kenn ich doch...bzw hnliche frage war dran und steh dann voll auf dem schlauch weil ich nicht wei was die antwort ist

bin heute so dumm gewesen und hatte keine ahnung mehr was Hypokalimie und hyperkalimie bewirkt  :kotzen: 
das hirn wird langsam matsche

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab auch langsam das Gefhl das es momentan keinen Wissenszuwachs gibt sondern eher Verlust oder evtl. das halten des Niveaus.Bin echt froh wenn Freitag 13 Uhr ist. :Grinnnss!: 
Wnsche allen  weiterhin viel Erfolg beim lernen/wiederholen/kreuzen.

----------


## Stephan0815

> @ abi: ich wrd auch sagen, konzentrier dich lieber auf die groen Fcher. Ich machs genauso. Ich hab Chemie und Physik bis jetzt noch nicht mal eines einzigen Blickes gewrdigt, also nicht mal das ML-Heft auch nur durchgeblttert, nichts gekreuzt, gar nix. Hab zwar vor, das morgen mal in so nem Super-Schnelldurchlauf zu machen (so 1-2 Stunden jeweils maximal), aber vielleicht auch nur fr Physik, weil Chemie bei mir wahrscheinlich einfach so berhaupt gar keinen Sinn macht, da fehlt mir einfach schon seit der 7. Klasse JEGLICHES Verstndnis (einziges Fach, wo ich jemals ne Mahnung hatte, und sogar ne Mahnung auf ne 5  ). Also lass ich mir die 20 Fragen einfach am Poppes vorbeigehen, und vertief in der Zeit lieber nochmal die alpha / beta - Rezeptoren, oder sowas ^^


Dazu mal nen klares Ja. So hnlich gings mir auch, ich hab sogar Chemie komplett weggelassen - das htte ich wohl besser mit Bio + Physik gemacht, denn ich hatte den Eindruck, da es mehr Chemie-Fragen gab, als Bio + Physik zusammen.
Ich versuchs nochmal im Verhltnis aufzuschlsseln!
Gesamtzahl der Fragen Fachbezogen im letzten Physikum:

1. Tag:   80 Fragen aus Physiologie/Physik - Verhltnis 75/5
             80 Fragen aus Biochemie/Chemie - Verhltnis 64/16
2. Tag: 100 Fragen aus Anatomie/Biologie  - Verhltnis 80/20
             60 Fragen aus Psychologie

Macht euch dann bitte selber ein Bild - ihr knnt beide Tage untereinander ausgleichen. Im Endeffekt zhlen die alle 320 Fragen von den beiden Tagen einfach zusammen und man muss ca. 60 % der Fragen richtig haben, um zu bestehen. 
Wer also zB. nen Mangel in Psycho haben sollte, der muss wirklich gut ausgleichen zB. ber Anatomie, whrend Lecks im Wissen von Physik+Chemie+Biologie relativ bedeutungslos ausfallen.
Bei mir persnlich lief der 1. Tag etwas bescheiden, dafr war der 2. ein Hochgenuss. Viel Glck beim  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

Also, da muss ich jetzt einfach mal widersprechen. Ich hatte in Psycho ein gutes Ergebnis, in Ana, Physio und BC halt nicht so toll, aber noch tollerierbar. Dafr waren Chemie, Physik und Bio grottenschlecht - und damit wre ich im Herbst 09 durchgefallen. Die drei machen zusammen fast 60 Punkte aus und damit genauso viel wie Physio oder BC. Klar, man kann einiges nicht genau zuordnen und es dann optimistisch zu Physio/BC/Ana zhlen - aber eigentlich ist es auf 20 Fragen pro kleinem Fach angelegt und wird auch offiziell (Examen online, Orange Reihe) so behandelt. 

Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch Bio gelernt - Mikrobio und kologie zumindest. Hab dann gleich alle Fragen dazu gekreuzt und ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass sie immer auf die gleichen Sachen abzielen. Wieder 1 oder 2 Punkte mehr, die mich retten knnten. Also keine Widersprche!!!  :hmmm...: 
Morgen will ich Bio fertig machen (Genetik und bisschen Zytologie, aber das kann ich eh noch am ehesten) und mir Physikformeln und ein bisschen Chemie reinziehen. Chemie ist ja gleichzeitig auch Biochemie-Vorbereitung und damit will ich dann evtl. auch noch anfangen. Der Mittwoch steht dann nochmal ganz im Zeichen des 1. Tages mit Physio und BC und evtl. ein bisschen Atlas-Arbeit fr Ana, am Donnerstag dann nur noch ein bisschen Ana/Psycho und Bio wiederholen. 
Das ist zumindest der Plan. 

Und jetzt gehe ich schlafen - muss schlielich morgen noch 3,5 Stunden Zugfahren, weil es zurck nach Wrzburg geht. Langsam wird es echt ernst.

----------


## tortet

Sehr schlecht geschlafen heute N8  :schnarch...: .

Noch ein Argument fr Physik: habe mir mal aus 180 Fragen die Formeln notiert, die bentigt wurden, und bin insgesamt auf 10 gekommen, die immer wieder gefragt wurden. Steht doch eigentlich in guter Relation zum Lernaufwand  :hmmm...: 

Ich werde mich daher heute auch nochmal mit Bio beschftigen, parallel dazu BC und Physio vertiefen, untere Extremitten kurz wiederholen. Erstaunlich, fr die oberen Ex. hab ich frher einen kompletten Tag bentigt, gestern abend waren es 30 min :Top: 

Ich wnsche Allen viel Durchhaltevermgen fr heute und morgen!

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
diese 10 formeln willst du mir nicht zuflliger weise zukommen lassen *liebschau*

hatte gestern abend sowas wie einen nervenzusammenbruch und heue gleich bis um 8 durchgeschlafen
hab mich gestern einfach zu fertig gemacht und das war das resultat

deswegen werde ich heute und morgen ruhig angehen, auf den letzten metern was gro reien kann ich eh nicht mehr

bio ist fertig und damit bin ich ganz zufrieden, bc, physio, ana und psycho sind auch fertig gelernt. bc fertig gekreuzt bei ana und physio fehlen noch so ca 100 fragen pro fach, die werden heute gemacht

morgen steht der tag ganz im sinne ruhigen psycho kreuzens, das ist sowas wie erholung und man sieht auf was sie sich konzentriert haben....und heute mach ich dann physik und chemie zu ende

wird schon irgednwie klappen

mein kopf ist noch ein wenig matsch....hoffentlich erholt der sich heute noch, das war gestern abend gar nicht schn  :Nixweiss: 

ausser meinem verlobten der ja alles miterlebt kann es nun mal niemand aus meiner familie verstehen. und das die das gestern alle so locker gesehen haben hat mir einfach die schuhe ausgezogen......

ansonsten stimme ich abi komplett zu:
nur weil man die fragen nicht zu physik zuordnen kann, heit es nicht dass es keine sind  :Big Grin: 
physik, bio und chemie sie fcher die man trotz allem nicht vergessen sollte, wenn man die kann ist das ein drittel der miete und ne menge....es kommt wohl eher vor, dass man fragen in den groen fchern nicht beantworten kann, als ich den kleinen viele  :Big Grin:

----------


## sayeh

> @tortet:
> diese 10 formeln willst du mir nicht zuflliger weise zukommen lassen *liebschau*



ja tortet, ich bin auch  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

viel spa beim lernen, ich seh das wie laelya, viel knnen wir heute eh nicht mehr reien.. ich glaube seelisches gleichgewicht wre ein guts ziel  :peng:  aber ob das geht?

ich geh jetzt nochmal babyherz hren  :Love:

----------


## Mayson

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Ich danke allen im Forum, die so aufbauende Worte gefunden haben.
Ich bin echt einfach nur froh wenn einfach alles weg ist, selbst wenn ich dann alles nochmal machen muss, aber erstmal ist alles weg und man ist um die Erfahrung reicher. (Ist ja mein erster Versuch, insofern...)

Hmm Physik-Formeln?

Ich fang mal an:
p*V=n*R*T, davon dann alle Umformungen und Ableitungen, also p1*V1=p2*V2 etc..

U=R*I=1/G

E=lg(I0/I)=Epsilon*c*d (Epsilon wird normalerweise gegeben,ist ja Substanzspezifisch)

Q=C*U

Erhhung von Schallintensitt um Faktor 10=Erhhung von Schallpegel um 10.
Etc.. hmm 10? Da bin ich aber auchmal gespannt?  :Smilie: 


Nochmal heute alles fr BC und Physio wiedeholen und dann am Mittwoch alles ansehen, also

nochmal alle Aminosuren zeichnen, Zucker, Pyruvat, Harnstoff etc.. Ja, ich mu mir selbst Pyruvat, Harnstoff und Harnsure noch ansehen, also nicht lachen ;)
Stoffwechselwege auf Medilearn-Poster merken
Unterschiede von Pyrane, Pyrrol, Furane, Pyrimidine und Purine etc.
Physik-Formeln
Chemie-Strukturen: Aldehyd, Keton, Aldol, Carbonyl etc.

Am Donnerstag dann nochmal Anatomie-Bcher, Bilder lernen, Histo angucken und Psycho wiederholen, so lange es eben geht..

Am Fr nachmittag auf SMS warten und zittern..

Das ist mein Plan fr kommende Tage..  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Bin da auch schwer dafr - ich hab mal ein Physikbuch gewonnen von Springer (es aber leider nie benutzt :Blush: ) und da stand auch was in der Art von "mit 10 Formeln durch die Physik"...leider liegt das Buch in Wrzburg und da werde ich erst heute Abend wieder sein. Aber ich glaube, das war eh nur ein Hinweis auf das Internetangebot...

@Mayson: Na, das hrt sich doch nach einem vernnftigen Plan an. 

Ich wei noch gar nicht, ob ich mir das antun soll, gleich nach den Ergebnissen zu schauen...ich wei noch nicht mal, wann ich wieder in Richtung Heimat dse - Samstag Nachmittag hab ich auf alle Flle ein Fuballspiel, d.h. ich muss entweder Freitag Abend oder Samstag sehr frh fahren, was beides mehr oder weniger Feiern am Freitag ausschliet...naja, mein Freund muss auch gleich danach weg, also ist das schon okay, denke ich...

----------


## sayeh

> nochmal alle Aminosuren zeichnen, Zucker, Pyruvat, Harnstoff etc.. Ja, ich mu mir selbst Pyruvat, Harnstoff und Harnsure noch ansehen, also nicht lachen ;)


schn, dass du wieder unter den "lebenden" bist (was fr ein leben haben wir gerade?! -.-)
aber das mit den formeln brauchst du doch nicht... hchstens frs mndliche.. aber ich glaube damit verschwendest du deine zeit wenn du jede AS aufzeichnest  :Meine Meinung:  nicht falsch verstehen, ich bewundere deinen ehrgeiz, wrde aber eher andere sachen wiederholen  :Nixweiss: 

ich muss zum beispiel unbedingt den nukleotidstoffwechsel wiederholen, ich finds auffllig wie viel die in den letzten examina danach fragen!

----------


## Mayson

Hoppla,
das war nen Miverstndnis, bzw. falsch ausgedrckt. Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass es schon wichtig ist, die Aminosuren zu kennen und zu erkennen (logisch..), wegen z.B. Fragen zur Lipo/Hydrophilie, Ladung, Sauer vs. Basisch, Isoelektrischer Punkt, Besondere Struktur, also von Prolin, Tryptophan, Cystein etc.. ^^ Naja und das lern ich halt besser durch zeichnen und da ich da noch nichts kann, habe ich es mir fr den Kurzspeicher am Vortag aufgehoben. 

Hm, obwohl Kurzspeicher ist glaub ich falsch, psychologisch gesehen ist es ja der ... ach was wei ich, was das frn Speicher ist! 
 ::-winky: 

Werde Donnerstag/Freitag eh nur blttern-->

1.)Nee kann ich nicht, nchste Frage, 
2.)Hmm ich rat mal: Also A) denke ich eher nicht.. B)? ja vielleicht. Nee C) bestimmt nicht. E) ist auch eher nicht richtig.. also B) oder D) ist richtig, hmm ach komm ich sag einfach, dass B) richtig ist. Oder doch D)? Egal, B) ist richtig. [Nachher stellt sich dann wieder raus, dass D) doch richtig war, und man bei 50/50 daneben lag...]
3.)Ui die nchste Frage kann ich nicht.. Die ist schwer.. Ich wrde evtl. sagen, dass..
4.)siehe Punkt 1.)

Das alles dann fr 4h.  :Big Grin: , so oder so hnlich.. 

ist mir alles wurscht mittlerweile, bin auch absolut entspannt vor der schriftlichen.. mehr als kreuzen kann ich nicht^^

----------


## tortet

Laelya, Du kreuzt doch bereits 80%, was willst mehr? :Grinnnss!: 

Also: W = I * U * t (die Deltas hab ich weggelassen)
        C = (Epsilon*A)/d  (Kapazitt)
        R = rho(spez. Widerstand) *l/A
        Teff = Tph*Tb(Tph+Tb)              
        L = 10 lg (I/Io)                                         (sry, banal)
        Q = C U                   
        Q = C T (Wrmekapazitt mal DeltaT)
        c = lambda * ny
        p = Strmungswiderstand * Volumenstrke
        Hebelgesetz

Dazu natrlich Hagen-Poisseulle, Lambert-Beer, manchmal vant Hoffsche Gleichung. 

So, ich feier jetzt  :hmmm...: 

Edit: die effektive Zerfallsrate Teff wurde 2x gefragt, das ideale Gasgesetz (siehe Mayson) kommt auch schonmal vor und die Basics (Defintion Arbeit, Leistung, Geschwindigkeit, Kugelumfang, Kugeloberflche, Vektoren  ect..) natrlich... Habe oben nur Formeln stehen, die mehrfach gefragt wurden, Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel.

----------


## Laelya

danke  :Big Grin: 
bei mir ist das meistens so....das ich in der aufgabe erkenne welche gleichung ich verwenden muss
dabei kenn ich aber nicht den namen der gleichung oder so ^.^
ich verwende sie einfach

SI einheiten sollte man auch kennen
Erdbeschleunigung, Dichte von Wasser (achtung mit den einheiten), Schallgeschwindigkeit, Lichtgeschwindigkeit

Schne umrechnungen von N, W, J, Pa *g* das kann mich manchmal wahnsinnig machen, bentigen wir aber auch bei Physio

und was sie sehr lieben
alpha, beta +, beta -, gamma strahlung
Positronenstrahlung, Photonen, Rntgenstrahlung
Gewicht von Elektron, Positron,Proton, Neutron (sollte ja nicht zu schwer sein  :Grinnnss!: )

joarh das ist das was mir auf die schnelle einfllt

@tortet: nochmals danke

----------


## abi07

Danke an euch beide - das erleichtert mir das Physiklernen, das heute noch ansteht...jetzt habe ich erstmal Zytologie und Co gelernt und auch ordentlich gekreuzt. Jetzt mache ich noch Genetik + kreuzen und dann Mittagessen, packen und losfahren - im Zug dann entweder Physik/Chemie oder die Bildfragen von Ana...mal schauen. Heute Abend dann am besten noch Biochemie. 

Durchhalten, bald haben wir es geschafft! Ich wei, die meisten von euch haben noch Mndliches - aber auch das ist bald vorbei und das Schriftliche ist ja auch schon die halbe Miete...wenn nicht noch mehr...

----------


## glasengel

Hallo allerseits  :Smilie: 
Bin in den letzten Tagen zum Mitleser mutiert, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass das Schriftliche nherrckt und ich bei Kreuzdiskussionen nicht soviel beitragen kann, aber ich wollte mich auf jeden Fall nochmal melden und euch allen gaaanz viel Glck und Erfolg wnschen! Ich wei, los geht's erst am Donnerstag, aber ich fahre morgen bis Samstag weg und werde wohl nicht ins Internet kommen. Ich hoffe, dass ihr euch nochmal meldet und erzhlt, wie es so war?
Mein Kurs geht heute offiziell zu Ende und ich bin schon ein wenig traurig... hat mich die letzten Wochen sehr an eine Klassenfahrt (mit viel Lernen!) erinnert. Naja, jetzt ist man wieder ein Einzelkmpfer.... Aber ab nchster Woche treffe ich mich mit den Mdels, die mit mir geprft werden und dann geht's weiter mit der Lerngruppe  :Smilie:  So langsam wchst auch meine Aufregung, ich hoffe, ich vergesse bis zum 25. nicht alles wieder!
Also, wnsch euch viel Erfolg, macht euch auf der Endstrecke nicht verrckt!!

----------


## Laelya

so gerade nochmal komplett fette, blut und immun in bc und physio gelernt und gemerkt, dass das doch gar net so schwer war...hoffentlich vergess ich davon nicht noch was

jetzt werd ich ana nochmal machen und danach gehrt der nachmittag nur noch physik und chemie
obwohl ich bei physik nicht bis 2004 mache....man merkt schon, dass die da was ganz anderen wissen wollten als ab 2007

----------


## sayeh

> so gerade nochmal komplett fette, blut und immun in bc und physio gelernt und gemerkt, dass das doch gar net so schwer war...hoffentlich vergess ich davon nicht noch was
> 
> jetzt werd ich ana nochmal machen und danach gehrt der nachmittag nur noch physik und chemie
> obwohl ich bei physik nicht bis 2004 mache....man merkt schon, dass die da was ganz anderen wissen wollten als ab 2007


sorry, aber ich versteh nicht wie ihr immer so viel in so kurzer zeit lernt! du meinst doch nciht kreuzen, sondern schon richtig fakten reinziehen, ne?  :Nixweiss: 

seid ihr alle superbrains? ich schaff in den neuen examina nur so 63 prozent... das ist dochmal echt kein garant frs bestehen  :kotzen:  aber egal, jetz ists auch zu spt

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Guten Tach Freunde, 

wollte mal euch Fragen, wie die Sache mit den Zwillinge so geht?
Wer kann mir mal erklren wer, welch, und warum gemein. Plazenta, Amnion., Chorion usw. bekommt!

Hab es 10000 mal gelernt, aber nie verstanden. Genauso wie das AB0-System (wer kann ein akzeptor und wer ein Donator?)

danke im voraus

----------


## Laelya

joarh ich mein fakten....kreuzen bin ich echt lahm

und bei fakten mein ich:
Fette: Beta-Oxidation, Biosynthesem Ketonkrpersynthse und verwertung, cholsterinsynthese und Chylomikronengedns....also nichts was aufhlt...nur synthese schritte und regulation
wenns einmal gelernt wurde ruf ich mir das nochmal in erinnerung....da ich wei das sie hauptschlich enzyme abfragen und regulationsstellen

bei blut war es heute mehr....nochmal genau MCV und MCH angesehen erniedrigung erhhung welche Anmieformen mit Thrombin etc PTT und halt die Kaskade...obwohl ich da immer nur anfang und ende und einen wichtigen zwischenschritt wei....sie haben noch nie (ab 2004) die ganzen kleinen zwischenschritte gefragt...sie wollen doch immer regulationstellen.

also dafr dass das eher wenig war, hab ich eher lnger gebraucht

bei ana brauch ich noch lnger  :Frown: 
da bin ich gerade bei schei topografie ey

also mach dir keinen kopp
dass hrt sich nur so viel an, is es aber nicht...ich lern ja nicht fr ne mdl nur fr die schriftliche....also lern ich synthesen nur grob

----------


## Tanita

Hallo! *winkt noch ein wahrscheinlich letztes Mal rein*
Also ich fahr jetzt wieder Richtung Tbingen, aber da's Internet bei uns letzte Woche ausgefallen ist, kann ich wohl nicht mehr hier reinschauen vor Samstag.
Daher schonmal: Uns allen viel Glck und Erfolg am Donnerstag und Freitag.

TSCHAKKAAAAA!

----------


## Lizard

> Guten Tach Freunde, 
> 
> wollte mal euch Fragen, wie die Sache mit den Zwillinge so geht?
> Wer kann mir mal erklren wer, welch, und warum gemein. Plazenta, Amnion., Chorion usw. bekommt!
> 
> Hab es 10000 mal gelernt, aber nie verstanden. Genauso wie das AB0-System (wer kann ein akzeptor und wer ein Donator?)
> 
> danke im voraus


Also in embryo kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber AB0 ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Man muss sich nur klar machen,dass die Antigene auf den erys sind und die Antikrper im Plasma.
Wenn du also Blutgruppe A hast, hast du Antikrper gegen B und umgekehrt.
AB kann keine Antikrper haben,weil es beide Antigene hat.
0 hat beide Antikrper weil es keine Antigene hat.
Einfach berlegen wo was sitzt (Antigen,Antikrper) und was soll tranfundiert werden (Plasma oder Erys bzw. Vollblut) :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

embryo:

zweieige haben IMMER: 
eigene Plazenta
eigene Amnionhhle
eigene Chorionhhle 
unterschiedliches Genmaterial

eineige haben:
eventuell eine eigene Plazenta
eine eigene Amnionhhle
eventuell eine eigene Chorionhhle
identisches Genmaterial

Eineiige: 
Trennung der Blastomeren nach der Furchungsteilung oder Bildung zweier Embryoblasten in einer Blastozyte

Zweieiige:
gleichzeitig zwei Graaffollikel
oder ein Graffollikel mit zwei Eizellen

erklrt sich also von selbst, warum sie alles alleine haben
bei zwei Eizellen bilden sich also auch alle anteile fr jede Eizelle

Zur erklrung:
Plazenta entsteht aus dem Trophoblasten der Blastozyste
zwei Eizellen-->Zwei Blastozysten-->Zwei Plazentas
Chorionepithel ist die Schicht aus Synzitio-und Zytotrophoblast-->Wird also auch bei beiden einzelnd gebildet

so ich hoffe ich konnte helfen  :Smilie:  :Top:

----------


## sayeh

und noch als ergnzung (wollte gerade ergenzung schreiben, mein hirn ist wirklich matsche)

eineiige zwillinge knnen auch durch die teilung des embryoblasten entstehen (allerdings muss das sehr frh geschehen.. wenn es spter passiert werden es siamesische)

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Danke euch fr eure Antworten. 

So mde war ich noch nie, ausser 2 oder 3 Tage vor dem Physikumstermin. Alle Reserven sind DOWN!
Kraft, Gesundheit, Schlaf bis auf das Gewicht nimmr nur linear zu  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@Tanita + Glasengel: vielen Dank fr das Daumendrcken *drck zurck*

Prima Zusammenstellung Laelya, dankesehr. Ist auch ein Thema, das trotz mehrfachen Lesens einfach net hngenbleiben will. 

Ich baue ab... die Kreuzergebnisse werden immer weniger - noch ein paar Tage und es wird nix...  :Hh?:  Habe mich heute mehrfach dabei erwischt, Dinge falsch zu machen, die ich vor 4 Wochen sicher wusste. :Oh nee...:  (oder zumindest der Meinung war, sie sicher zu wissen). Die ganze Lernerei ntzt doch eh nix mehr (*Kopf hngen lass*).

Das Herbstphysikum 09 war schon sehr "speziell", irgendwie merkwrdig von der Fragestellung her. :Meine Meinung:  

Hoffentlich ist es bald vorbei...

----------


## Sivar

Du sagst es ja selber, hr auf mit der Lernerei. Zwischendurch kommen zwar immer wieder irgendwelche Dinge in den Kopf, aber mit 20 Sekunden Wiki kann man das meiste davon beantworten. Abgesehen von diesem kurzen Nachschlagen wrde ich mir nen freien Tag gnnen mit dem guten Gefhl, unheimlich viel geschafft zu haben, und vielleicht auch mit ner kleinen Vorfreude darauf, dass man schon in 3-4 Tagen relativ sicher weiss, ob man bestanden hat oder nicht (und sich damit die Lernerei gelernt hat  :hmmm...: ).

Anschliessend mindestens 1-2 Tage Pause, und dann erst fr die mndliche weiterlernen (okay, ausser man ist schon direkt ne Woche spter dran, hehe).

Zu H09 nochmal kurz... einiges war schlimmer, anderes war besser als davor, und ja... die Fragen waren teilweise komisch. Aber IN DER SUMME bleibt man in aller Regel IN DER RICHTIGEN PRFUNG auf dem Niveau, das man vorher beim Kreuzen hatte... +-5%. Macht euch nicht verrckt wegen Kleinigkeiten  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## sayeh

tortet: bin auch deiner meinung.... aber wenn du dich an das dieses yerkes dodson gesetz in psycho erinnerst:

mittlere aktivation (im sinne von stress und nervositt bei einer klausur) bringt die meiste leistung... zu wenig und zu viel bringen wiederum geringere leistungsergebnisse mit sich...

also das problem mit dem zu wenig stress hab ich ja im griff.... aber....  :peng:  

ich glaub ich nutz heute mal den kinotag  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: sivar... die MINUS fnf prozent knntens bei mir dann bringen -.-

----------


## Laelya

ich mach mir jetzt auch mal so gar keinen stress

meine augen sirren schon, hab das gefhl sie brauchen paar sekunden lnger um meinem kopf zu folgen  :Aufgepasst!: 

hab physio fertig, ana auch
und obwohl ich im letzten ana thema nur 53 prozent gekreuzt habe ist es jetzt egal.

ich mache gerade noch chemie und physik und morgen gehts ganz entspannt

nur a bissle psycho kreuzen

also minus 5 prozent wren bei mir auch fatal (in einigem) aber das herbst physikum war schwer im vergleich zum frhjahr physikum...hab das gefhl die wechseln sich ab....und daher....freude auf donnerstag *g*

----------


## zyna

Ich habe gerade H09 zum allerersten Mal gemacht. Habs mir sozusagen als Lernerfolgskontrolle aufgehoben. 
Fr Tag 1 hab ich nur 66% gekreuzt  :Oh nee...:  Und das ist eigentlich immer mein besserer Tag. Was soll das erst fr Tag 2 werden? Ist doch alles Mist.

----------


## sayeh

zyna, 66 reichen doch.. du wirst konzentrierter sein in der prfung.... das sag ich mir zumindest immer (ich hatte nur 64 im herbst 09)

ich hab mir vorgenommen jede einzelne antwortmglichkeit richtig durchzulesen und genau zu berlegen warum ich sie richtig oder falsch finde... das amch ich beim kreuzen schon lange nicht mehr... die konsequenzen sind ja nicht so weitreichend.. da pack ich mir ja schon oft an den kopp wenn ich seh was ich da manchmal ankreuze...

----------


## expecting

Knnt ihr mir mal grad helfen? Ich wei nicht, ob ich jetzt schon vllig verbldet bin (wr gut mglich  :Keks:  ).

Auf der Mediscript-CD steht im Kommentar zu Frage 103 aus 3/07 (Biochemie):





> Liegt eine einschichtige Lipidphase vor, in der die hydrophoben Ketten im Inneren kommunizieren und so Wasser vllig ausschlieen (innere Lipidphase), nennt man das Gebilde Mizelle. *Im Inneren einer Mizelle befindet sich also eine wssrige Phase.* Die Mizellenbildung wird vor allem dadurch begnstigt, dass der Querschnitt der Kopfgruppe grer ist als der der Acylketten, wie das bei freien Fettsuren der Fall ist.


*
Ich dachte, im Inneren einer Mizelle befindet sich eine lipophile Phase, eben weils nur eine Schicht auenrum ist?
Und bei Liposomen mit Doppelschicht ist es genau andersrum, und da ist innen eine wssrige Phase?

 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## tortet

Du hast vollkommen recht: in der Mitte der Mizelle KANN gar keine wssrige Phase sein, sonst wrden die lipophilen langen Ketten nicht nach innen ragen. Im Inneren der Mizelle befindet sich, wie Du geschrieben hast, die lipophile Phase.

Ich beherzige Euren Rat, gehe jetzt sporteln und mache heute garnix mehr.
(*trotzig schau*) Keine Lust, stndig hier den Prozenten hinterherzulaufen und es kommt nix dabei rum. :Hh?:

----------


## thinker

heute den ganzen Tag gelernt und nur knapp 50 Seiten geschafft... :/ wie soll ich denn in den nchsten 3 Tagen noch knapp 400 Seiten Anatomie schaffen ??? Schei Driss... :/

----------


## Laelya

also ich wnsch mir die physik fragen von 8/2008 *g*
hab da gerade mal 100 prozent gemacht hihi

aber egal....so werd nun a bissle puschen machen
und was anderes als medizin lesen

vllt nachher noch ein paar runden physik...mal schauen was das so wird

hey leutz....ich hab das examen H/09 immer noch net gemacht...wei auch nicht ob ich mich da noch komplett ransetzen soll...hab so wirklich keine lust drauf hihi

nachher bin ich auch nur deprimiert

----------


## sayeh

@expecting... sowas passiert auch medilearn...


da steht in biochemie 2: "Aus diesem Grund ist Histidin oft Bestandteil des aktiven Zentrums, zB von Serin Proteasen (= Enzyme der Blutgerinnung, die Proteine hinter Serylresten spalten.)"

und in biochemie 6: "Serinproteasen haben ihren Namen NICHT daher, dass sie bevorzugt Proteine hiner Serin spalten [...]."


Aber zweiteres ist doch richtig, oder?

----------


## melba_

ja, das erste ist falsch!

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> @expecting... sowas passiert auch medilearn...
> 
> 
> da steht in biochemie 2: "Aus diesem Grund ist Histidin oft Bestandteil des aktiven Zentrums, zB von Serin Proteasen (= Enzyme der Blutgerinnung, die Proteine hinter Serylresten spalten.)"
> 
> und in biochemie 6: "Serinproteasen haben ihren Namen NICHT daher, dass sie bevorzugt Proteine hiner Serin spalten [...]."
> 
> 
> Aber zweiteres ist doch richtig, oder?



Alle sind Menschen --> Menschen machen Fehler --> Kosten viel 

Ein gutes Bsp. ist das IMPP. Cementum und Dentin Frage! In jedem Buch steht anders, trotzdem hat diese Aussage jemadem ein Semester gekosten.. vielleicht auch soo viele, bzgl. diejenigen die es wegen einem Punkt nicht geschaft haben.

----------


## Lizard

> @expecting... sowas passiert auch medilearn...
> 
> 
> da steht in biochemie 2: "Aus diesem Grund ist Histidin oft Bestandteil des aktiven Zentrums, zB von Serin Proteasen (= Enzyme der Blutgerinnung, die Proteine hinter Serylresten spalten.)"
> 
> und in biochemie 6: "Serinproteasen haben ihren Namen NICHT daher, dass sie bevorzugt Proteine hiner Serin spalten [...]."
> 
> 
> Aber zweiteres ist doch richtig, oder?


Jupp,so ist es.
Irgendwo in diesem Skript steht auch das Selenocystein sich von Cystein ableitet. Stimmt auch nicht. Es leitet sich von Serin ab....

----------


## Laelya

so ich geh ins bett

morgen nicht mehr lernen sondern nur ein wenig psycho skripte lesen

hab jetzt bei physik immer zwischen 75 und 90 prozent gekreuzt...denke das bleibt so und die formeln wiederholen sich ja auch

wnsch euch ne gute nacht
lasst es morgen ruhig angehen damit wir am donnerstag alle fit sind

nochmals leite TSCHAKA wir wollen uns im april doch alle in der klinik wieder sehen ;D

----------


## tortet

Nach 2 Stunden Sporteln jetzt sehr entspannt. 

Heute abend keine Ambitionen mehr, morgen nach der Vorbesprechung dann locker noch ein paar Dinge wiederholen. Freue mich, dass die Sache bald ein Ende hat, so oder so...

Meine Selbstwirksamkeitsberzeugung hat total nachgelassen, ich kann mich auf den Kopf stellen und kriege die Kreuzergebnisse nicht hoch.  :Nixweiss: 
Gut, dass es Freitag mittag vorbei ist. Drckt mir nur die Daumen, dass Ana ber 65% bleibt, pls...

So, Ihr Lieben, 2mal werden wir noch wach... :schnarch...:

----------


## expecting

Ich glaub ihr macht das richtig, dass ihr euch jetzt nochmal entspannt, bevor es losgeht und so ... ich wnschte ich knnte das auch  :was ist das...?: 
Bei mir ist seit gestern die totale Verzweiflung ausgebrochen, ich glaub von Stunde zu Stunde weniger an ein Bestehen. Da msste ich schon echt Glck haben ...

Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich in Biochemie noch 70-80%, jetzt kreuz ich die gleichen (!) Fragen, und schaff nicht mal oder gerade so 60  :Traurig:   ich hab einfach alles schon wieder vergessen.
Ana hab ich bis jetzt berhaupt erst ein oder zwei Examina komplett gekreuzt, daran will ich also gar nicht denken.

Physio ist meine einzige "Strke", aber auch da bin ich von der 70%-Marke weit entfernt, und womit soll ich denn sonst meine Schwchen ausgleichen (auer Psycho noch, aber das sind ja "nur" 60 Fragen ...)

Zu Chemie und Physik bin ich immer noch nicht gekommen, kA ob das noch was wird. H09 auch noch nicht gekreuzt ... bin den ganzen Tag schon am BC- und Physio - Nachlernen, und mein Hirn wird immer leerer.


Alles *******  :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

so, ich schick nochmal ne groe Portion Motivation, Glck und Erfolg rber. Ihr schafft das schon, so fleiig, wie ihr wart. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich vor nem halben Jahr in dieser Situation war. Und jetzt sitz ich an ner wackligen WLan-Verbindung im Wohnheim meiner 1. Famulatur. Es ist toll und in den n. Ferien drft ihr das auch. also tschakka ... ihr packt das. Lat es morgen unbedingt ruhig angehen, ich persnlich hatte mir nur paar Atlasbilder angeguckt (blde Topo-Fragen), ansonsten bringt das eh nix mehr.

An unsere Kandidaten frs 3. Mal: nochmal eine Extra-Portion Erfolg fr dich. Kannst es brauchen, aber mach dich nicht verrckt. Du hast so viel geackert und deine Kreuzergebnisse waren so super, die werden nicht von  heut auf morgen um 20 % abfallen ;) Nur immer positiv denken.

Oki, ich wei nicht, ob meine Leitung das die n. Tage mitmacht und Do/Fr wird das Forum eh berlastet sein, aber ich komme wieder und dann will ich Erfolgsgeschichten lesen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@nilani: Vielen Dank, dass Du an uns denkst! :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt versuche ich mal, die ganzen negativen Gedanken und die Angst, nicht zu bestehen, zu verbannen (bin heute quasi prophylaktisch am Trauern, weil ich glaube, ich packe das nicht). 

Einfach nicht dran denken, hatte bisher in Ana mein schlechtestes Kreuzergebnis mit 66% ( Herbst 09), will am Donnerstag nachmittag - hoffentlich ist dann noch Power da - nochmal kurz ein wenig wiederholen, weil, so merkwrdig es ist, mir Ana mittlerweile sogar Spass macht.

Nach den Generalproben zu urteilen, brauche ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen - nur leider kann es ja auch mal schiefgehen... Diese dummen Gedanken... :Nixweiss: 

@expecting: das mit den Prozentabfllen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor - vielleicht kannst Du noch schauen, wo genau die Fehler auftreten und Dir das gezielt nochmal angucken? So werde ich es heute machen... 
Ansonsten (klingt jetzt bld, ich weiss) einfach positiv nach vorne schauen - mach Dich nicht verrckt.

Kann mir jemand erklren, warum Zn in der Carboanhydrase ein Cofaktor sein soll? Ich dachte, es ist das reaktive Zentrum dieses Enzyms?

----------


## sayeh

tortet: ich hab mal bei wiki geguckt:
CA besteht aus einem Protein und enthlt als Cofaktor  ein Zinkion (Zn2+), welches die eigentliche katalytische Aktivitt des Enzyms bedingt. (CA war brigens nicht nur das erste bekannte Zinkenzym, sondern auch das erste Enzym berhaupt, von dem bekannt war, dass es ein Metall als Cofaktor bentigt.) Das aktive Zentrum besteht aus dem Zinkion, welches an drei Imidazolreste gebunden ist, die je von einer im Protein enthaltenen Aminosure Histidin  stammen. Die vierte Koordinationsstelle  ist von einem Hydroxo-Liganden besetzt. Das Zink ist also tetrakoordiniert, der Koordinationspolyeder ist ein Tetraeder.

Also es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass es im aktiven Zentrum ist und gleichzeitig Co-faktor.. aber das schliet sich ja nicht aus: ein Cofaktor hilft einem Enzym bei der Umsetzung... und Zink hilft nunmal indem es am aktiven Zentrum bindet (was ja auch sehr sinnvoll scheint)...

edit: @expecting... komm lass gut sein.. ich hab die letzten examina auch nur mit knapp 63 % geschafft... ist halt morgen glckssache, lass uns hoffen das glck ist auf unserer seite. und so wie laelya finde ich dass die frhlingsexamina irgendwie humaner sind als die herbstexamina.... (ein psychologe wrde jetzt sagen ich betreibe aktive verdrngung oder so  :Grinnnss!:  )

Naja, ich mach auch gerade einen Chilligen.. Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder so.. keine Ahnung, hihi  ::-oopss:  Habe einfach resigniert... so oder so gehen wir da morgen rein, machen unsere Kreuzchen und fertig is!  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

so war noch schnell den khlschrank fllen und hab zwei flaschen champus gekauft hihi
ich wei schlechtes omen....aber hey....wenn freitag alles um ist, trink ich so oder so einen. ausserdem kommen meine eltern gleich am freitag nach der prfung und wollen feiern, ich darf also nur bestehen *g*

hab gestern abend im bett mal die ersten 80 fragen von herbst 09 gemacht und muss sagen ich war positiv berrascht, nur 2 fragen bei den ich htte raten mssen, die anderen konnte ich alle auch wenn ich natrlich nicht sicher sein kann ob sie richtig sind

werde es heute ganz ruhig angehen....jetzt noch ein wenig meine ana schwche lesen und danach nur bc und psycho kreuzen  :Big Grin: 

und das nebenbei ganz ruhig ohne stress

btw: wenn die kreuz ergebnisse jetzt schlechter sind als vor 2 wochen liegt das eindeutig am stress, also alle mal ruhig blut
hab heute auch ausgeschlafen...hab gemerkt dass ich morgen fit sein muss

hab neue kleidung gekauf fr morgen und neuen schmuck hihi.....so fhl ich mich morgen noch mehr wohl

also los leute
wir schaffen das schon :Party:

----------


## tortet

@sayeh: Vielen Dank frs Nachschauen! Offenbar habe ich ein Problem mit der Definition "Cofaktor" - habe bisher immer auf dem Schirm gehabt, dass man diesen zustzlich zu dem normalen Enzym bentigt, also hnlich wie ein Coenzym. Will mir immer noch nicht so ganz einleuchten, denn die Reaktion findet ja am Zn als reaktives Zentrum statt - naja, ich muss ja nicht alles verstehen :Nixweiss:  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe gerade Physio nochmal berflogen (Himmel, schon wieder die Hlfte vergessen, ist das tzend!), fahre dann zur Vorbesprechung und werde heute Nachmittag hbsch BC wiederholen (Schwerpkt Molekularbio, Vitamine, Kleinkram). Ana dann morgen (wrde mich heut nur verrckt machen).

Mdels, mchte mich bei Euch fr Eure Untersttzung und den Rckhalt bedanken. Egal, wie das in den nchsten Tagen ausgeht, vielen Dank fr das Aufbauen und verbale Drcken! :Top: 

Edit: @sayeh: das ist keine Verdrngung, sondern Rationalisierung!!!  :hmmm...:  Verdrngung war bisher immer falsch.

----------


## abi07

Hab gestern nicht mehr viel geschafft auf der Fahrt - aber naja...
Heute hab ich mit BC angefangen und mach den ganzen Tag nur die Tag-1-Fcher. Da bin ich eh schlechter...
Jetzt erstmal BC fertig, dann Physio, dann Physik und zum Schluss noch Chemie soweit mglich. Wird ein langer Tag...aber versucht mich jetzt blo nicht davon anzuhalten. Das hat bei mir schon immer gut geklappt, kurz vorher noch Zeug reinzuprgeln. Ich habe bisher noch keine Prfung erlebt, wo ich nicht mindestens ein paar Fragen nur durch Wissen beantworten konnte, dass ich mir erst in der Nacht/den Stunden vorher angeeignet habe...
Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass andere lieber entspannen und nichts mehr machen. Ich knnte das halt einfach nicht...

Ich bin auch der festen berzeugung, dass die Frhjahrsphysika besser sind!  :Top: 

Und noch ein bisschen MOTIVATION fr alle: 

*In ca. 50 Stunden ist es vorbei!!! Und die Mndliche schafft ihr alle mit Links!!!
WIR PACKEN DAS!!! ALLE!!!*

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade herbst 09 gekreuzt und bin vom hocker gefallen
88 prozent....naja kann nicht stimmen, liegt vllt daran dass ich die fragen schon so oft gelesen habe (ohne lsung) und sie einfach wohl unterbewusst nachgeschlagen habe.....ansonsten wre das schon arg komisch, da ich nie 88 prozent gekreuzt habe

naja ich werd jetzt wirklich nur bc und physio berfliegen

und danach psycho nochmal...da fehlt noch ne menge, aber erstmal noch mal 4 examina bc

@abi:
geht mir genauso...konnte in allen meinen prfungen punkte sammeln, weil ich mir kurz vorher komischerweise immer das richtige thema angesehen habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## sayeh

ok, laelya um dich machen wir uns dann schonmal keine sorgen  :Top:  mann, ich kann dich nur beneiden

und abi: mach das, ich find das auch nicht schlecht mit dem vorher lernen, aber ich finde man sollte mavoll sein und nicht massenhaft fakten reinkloppen... im endeffekt ist das ja auch jedem das seine.

so, ich finde auch: irgendwie kriegen wir die zeit rum. und egal wies ausgeht: dann ist es erst mal vorbei (naja "nur" noch die mndliche)

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:
wie gesagt ich glaube ganz fest, dass das keine vernnftigte prognose ist
 ganz ehrlich

----------


## sayeh

naja, laelya, nicht dass wir dann alle falsch viele positive ergebnisse haben (negativer prdiktiver wert, oder so?!  :peng:  haha)... sonst she es arg fr mich aus  :bhh: 

nee is ja schon alles gut, ich werde mich heute abend noch schn runzlig baden (auer meinen bauch, der guckt ja immer raus)! empfehle jedem ein entspannendes bad vorm zubettgehen, ich schlaf dann immer tausend mal besser!!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laelya

werd auch ein bad nehmen
hab gerade noch examen frhjahr 09 gekreuzt
bin insgesamt auf 78 prozent gekommen ohne physik (hab ich rausgelassen, da ich jetzt kein bock auf rechnen habe)

werd noch ein wenig weiter machen
immer schn examina....hat mir gezeigt was ich in bc noch nachlesen muss
nach 2 wochen kein bc kreuzen zeigt sich doch einiges

auf das bad heute abend freu ich mich auch

und mein bauch guckt auch raus  :Blush: .....ne nur spa
ausser wenn ich ihn ganz ganz doll rausstrecke

ich muss echt wieder mehr trainieren

----------


## Jemine

Ich wnsche euch auch maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaximale Erfolge morgen und bermorgen!!!!  :Top: 
Hab hier immer fleiig mitgelesen und ihr schafft das bestimmt! Die Daumen sind jedenfalss von mir auch festestens gedrckt!!!!

@ Sayeh: in welchem Monat bist du denn?  :Love:

----------


## sayeh

Danke Jemine, ist echt lieb!

Bin in der 36. Woche, habs also fast geschafft... Der Kleine leidet ganz schn mit in letzter Zeit (er strampelt immer bse wenn ich Physik mache  :Grinnnss!:  ), aber welche Familie, welcher Partner und welche Freunde tun das nicht bei Leuten die morgen Physikum schreiben?!

----------


## expecting

Grad 1. Tag H09 gekreuzt, und Punktlandung auf 60% ... das enttuscht mich voll, denn whrend des Kreuzens hatte ich eigentlich ein gutes Gefhl, ich fand auch es waren viele wirklich sehr einfache Fragen dabei ... aber halt auch leider viele sehr schwere  :was ist das...?: 


Ich hab H09 ja dooferweise nicht auf Mediscript, wei aber bei einigen Fragen nicht, wie das Ergebnis zustande kommt ... wisst ihr, ob es hier bei Medilearn so Erklrungs-Threads zu den einzelnen Fragen gibt? Bzw wenn ja, wie man da rankommt? ber die Such-Funktion hab ich nix gefunden, wusste aber auch nicht wirklich, wonach ich suchen soll ... "H09" hat nicht das richtige ergeben.

----------


## sayeh

> Grad 1. Tag H09 gekreuzt, und Punktlandung auf 60% ... das enttuscht mich voll, denn whrend des Kreuzens hatte ich eigentlich ein gutes Gefhl, ich fand auch es waren viele wirklich sehr einfache Fragen dabei ... aber halt auch leider viele sehr schwere 
> 
> 
> Ich hab H09 ja dooferweise nicht auf Mediscript, wei aber bei einigen Fragen nicht, wie das Ergebnis zustande kommt ... wisst ihr, ob es hier bei Medilearn so Erklrungs-Threads zu den einzelnen Fragen gibt? Bzw wenn ja, wie man da rankommt? ber die Such-Funktion hab ich nix gefunden, wusste aber auch nicht wirklich, wonach ich suchen soll ... "H09" hat nicht das richtige ergeben.


wie wrs mit dem Ixxer, da sind immer kurze erklrungen.. zur not frag einfach hier, und wir knnen zusammen die lsung finden, wird uns jawohl auch nicht schaden  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Hab leider hier im Wohnheim keine Badewanne... :Keks: 
Naja, aber ne heie Dusche wird es auch tun. Ansonsten bin ich leider immer noch bei BC...das nimmt einfach kein Ende...werde dann wohl doch erst Physik und dann Physio machen, weil ich nicht riskieren will, in Physik keine einzige Formel mehr zu schaffen...Physio ist ja eher so ein "Lesefach"...

Ich bin jetzt schon voll nervs. Nicht uerlich, aber sowas schlgt sich bei mir immer auf den Verdauungstrakt...das war dann wohl diese individualspezif. Reaktion (oder so hnlich), die die Psychofragensteller auch sehr lieben...

Auerdem wei ich immer noch nicht so genau, wie ich morgen zu dieser blden Halle kommen soll. Naja, da fhrt wohl irgendwo ein Bus...aber nicht gerade in der Nhe. Und irgendwie hab ich wenig Lust, schon so frh loszufahren... :peng:

----------


## Laelya

ghn

so hab jetzt insgesamt drei examina gekreuzt...tag eins natrlich
hatte jedesmal ein schlechtes gefhl und als dann das ergebnis kam war ich einigermaen zufrieden....

chemie alle drei examina100prozent...was denn mit mir los...hab gar keine ahnung von chemie o.O
liegt wohl doch daran dass ich diese doofen proteinogenen as zeichnen kann hihi

naja, werd jetzt schluss machen, vllt noch ein paar aufzeichnungen lesen
aber entspannen

mein verlobter kommt gleich von der uni...vllt ist der so nett und kommt mit baden :Love: 
ENTSPANNUNG *g*

leute, falls wir uns heute nicht mehr lesen
vielen vielen dank, fr die letzten tage und wochen...mit euch hier zu diskutieren und untersttzung  zu erfahren war einfach wunderbar und hat mir sehr den rcken gestrkt...

ich hoffe dass ich euch nicht enttuschen werde und morgen wenigsten meine 100 punkte nach hause bringe (angestrebt sind 120 da ich den zweiten tag nicht so gut kann)

ich drck euch die daumen.....wird schon alles werden :Grinnnss!: 

und ja auch ich hab wahnsinniges muffensausen
anders wie bei euch hngt mein studium dran  :was ist das...?: 
aber wird schon werden ^^

----------


## expecting

> wie wrs mit dem Ixxer, da sind immer kurze erklrungen.. zur not frag einfach hier, und wir knnen zusammen die lsung finden, wird uns jawohl auch nicht schaden


Okay, dann fang ich mal an  :Grinnnss!: 


Zum Beispiel, Aufgabe 112:

Da hat ein Mann seit 3 Tagen eine alveolre HYPOventilation. Die richtige Blutgasanalyse lautet:

pH: 7,36
CO - Partialdruck: 54 mm Hg
BE: +5 mmol/l


Weshalb ist da der Basenberschuss positiv? Ich dachte, bei einer (teil)kompensierten respiratorischen Hypoventilation wird der BE negativ?
(Ich hatte nmlich die Antwort gewhlt, die ansonsten genau gleich war, nur halt mit -5 BE ...)


______



Aufgabe 16:

Chylomikronen ...

(A) nehmen von HDL das Apolipoprotein C-II auf


ist die richtige Antwort. Versteh ich aber nicht, ich dachte, HDL hat nur Lipoprotein A? Und wie kme das Protein von HDL berhaupt an die Chylomikronen?


________


Dann, h, eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich einfache Rechenaufgabe, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf, bzw kann sowas einfach nicht  ::-oopss: 


Aufgabe 69:

Die Hmoglobinkonzentration im Vollblut sei 160 g/L. Die relative Moleklmasse von Hmoglobintetrameren betrgt etwa 64 000.
Wieviel Sauerstoff kann im Vollblut maximal transportiert werden?

Richtig ist 10 mmol / L.

________


Ich knnt noch weitermachen, aber ich will euch ja nicht nerven  :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Das klappt bei dir diesmal bestimmt! So gut wie du kreuzt...frs Bestehen wird es 100%ig reichen!!! Ich wnsch dir auch viel Glck - das kann man ja bei dieser Prfung auch gut gebrauchen...
Mach dir noch nen schnen Abend und dann bist du morgen einfach genauso gut wie heute und die ganzen letzten Tage... :Top:

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsche euch fr morgen viel viel Erfolg und vorher ausreichend erholsamen Schlaf. Viel Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## epeline

*SO IHR LIEBEN!  ICH WNSCHE EUCH FR MORGEN UND BERMORGEN ALLES ALLES ALLES GUTE, VIEL VIEL ERFOLG UND AUCH GLCK FR DIE RICHTIGEN FRAGEN!  IHR SCHAFFT DAS!!!!* 

schlielich bin sogar ich durchgekommen!
bis bald in der klinik!!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## melba_

ich hab auch mal ne frage und zwar:

warum hat ein patient mit methmoglobinmie einen normalen arteriellen po2? ich htte gedacht, der msste auch erniedrigt sein, aber dem ist nicht so und ich kapiere gerade nicht, wie das zusammenhngt.

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> Okay, dann fang ich mal an 
> 
> 
> Zum Beispiel, Aufgabe 112:
> 
> Da hat ein Mann seit 3 Tagen eine alveolre HYPOventilation. Die richtige Blutgasanalyse lautet:
> 
> pH: 7,36
> CO - Partialdruck: 54 mm Hg
> ...


 
Aufgabe 69:

Die Hmoglobinkonzentration im Vollblut sei 160 g/L. Die relative Moleklmasse von Hmoglobintetrameren betrgt etwa 64 000.
Wieviel Sauerstoff kann im Vollblut maximal transportiert werden?

Richtig ist 10 mmol / L.

Meine Lsung: 

Hm-Konzentration X Hm-Mol.Masse (160 g/L X 64 000) = 2,5 . 10 hoch -3 g/L fr jede Hm-Einheit

Tetrameres Hm = 4 Hm-Einheiten 
D.h. 2,5 X 4 = 10 mmol/L 

mit den Einheiten hats auch geklappt  :Big Grin:

----------


## sayeh

> Okay, dann fang ich mal an 
> 
> 
> Zum Beispiel, Aufgabe 112:
> 
> Da hat ein Mann seit 3 Tagen eine alveolre HYPOventilation. Die richtige Blutgasanalyse lautet:
> 
> pH: 7,36
> CO - Partialdruck: 54 mm Hg
> ...


Mich nervst du nicht.

Also zur ersten Aufgabe:

Der Mann hypoventiliert: er atmet nicht viel, er atmet kein CO2 ab, daher schonmal eine respiratorische Azidose... die respiratorische Azidose wird metabolisch kompensiert.. daher brauchen wir Basen -> BASE excess muss positiv sein (wenn er negativ ist, wird der Mann ja noch sauerer!)

Zur zweiten Aufgabe: 
Das ist einfach was was man lernen muss... in der Dualen Reihe steht dazu (ich machs mal in Stichpunkten)

Chylomikronen
-gelangen ber Lymphe ins Blut
-nach einer Fettreichen Mahlzeit besonders viele -> Trbung des Plasmas
-nehmen im Blutkreislauf Apo CII und ApoE von den HDL auf (ApoCII ist Cofaktor der Lipoproteinlipase, welche an den Endothelzellen, die TAGS spaltet)
-werden zu Remnants nach TAG-verlust
-gelangen in die Leber, wo APoE die Aufnahme in die Hepatozyten bewirkt

Wenn du dich jetzt fragst wofr haben die noch ApoB48: Das hilft nur bei der Aufnahme der Lipide in der Darmmukosa...

Zur Dritten Aufgabe:

Das mach ich auch immer falsch, schau mal was ich dazu gefunden hab:

Ein Molekl Hmoglobin ist in der Lage 4 Molekle Sauerstoff zu binden. Bei einer Hmoglobinkonzentration von 160 g/L rechnen wir zunchst die Stoffmenge aus: n = m/M , wobei n die Stoffmenge, m die Masse und M die Molare Masse ist. n = 160g/L / 64000 g/mol = 0,0025 mol/L oder 2,5 mmol/L. Da nun jedes Hmoglobintetramer wie erwhnt vier Sauerstoffmolekle transportiert, macht das insgesamt 10 mmol/L. C ist richtig.
Noch fragen  ::-winky:

----------


## sayeh

> ich hab auch mal ne frage und zwar:
> 
> warum hat ein patient mit methmoglobinmie einen normalen arteriellen po2? ich htte gedacht, der msste auch erniedrigt sein, aber dem ist nicht so und ich kapiere gerade nicht, wie das zusammenhngt.


wo steht denn das? *kopfkratz* du hast recht: das leuchtet ja eigentlich nicht so ein

----------


## melba_

> Zum Beispiel, Aufgabe 112:
> 
> Da hat ein Mann seit 3 Tagen eine alveolre HYPOventilation. Die richtige Blutgasanalyse lautet:
> 
> pH: 7,36
> CO - Partialdruck: 54 mm Hg
> BE: +5 mmol/l
> 
> 
> ...



hypoventilation bedeutet hyperkapnie, der pco2 ist erhht. die kompensation geht immer in die gleiche richtung wie die ursache, also steigt die bicarbonatkonzentration an und deshalb ist der be positiv.

----------


## melba_

> wo steht denn das? *kopfkratz* du hast recht: das leuchtet ja eigentlich nicht so ein


achso, wollte ich eigentlich gleich dazu schreiben. das bezieht sich auf das physikum 08/2009, frage 137. hab auch im internet nachgelesen: po2 ist bei methmoglobinmie im referenzbereich und o2-sttigung des hmoglobins vermindert (das leuchtet mir ein).

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Aufgabe 16:

Chylomikronen ...

(A) nehmen von HDL das Apolipoprotein C-II auf


ist die richtige Antwort. Versteh ich aber nicht, ich dachte, HDL hat nur Lipoprotein A? Und wie kme das Protein von HDL berhaupt an die Chylomikronen?
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Lsung: 

HDL fhrt Cholesterin aus der Peripherie wieder zurck in die Leber. Dafr braucht er mehere Apoproteine fr mehrere Aufgaben. 

ApoA: damit das HDL (Hab Dich Lieb Cholesterin) durch Acylierung mit Cholesterin im Blut beladen wird, bentigt HDL dieses ApoA fr die Aktivierung von LCAT im Blut. Dieses Enzym ermglicht die Veresterung von Acyl-Rest auf Cholesterin. 

Auf seinem Rckkehr in die Leber nimmt HDL das ApoCII von den VLDL-Proteine, die spter nach aufspaltung zu LDL/IDL werden. Dieses CII wird dann weiter im Bereich des Venenwinkels (dort wo Ductus thoracicus mndet) an Chylomikronen abgegeben. 

ApoCII: ist ein Aktivator der extrahepatischen Lipoproteinlipase .

ApoE: ermglicht die Endozytose in die Hepatozyten und damit ist die Reise des HDLs beendet. 

oder hab ich es falsch gelernt? :-S

----------


## sayeh

> achso, wollte ich eigentlich gleich dazu schreiben. das bezieht sich auf das physikum 08/2009, frage 137. hab auch im internet nachgelesen: po2 ist bei methmoglobinmie im referenzbereich und o2-sttigung des hmoglobins vermindert (das leuchtet mir ein).


achso: soll heien der sauerstoff schwebt so in unserm blut rum?


PS: irgendwie stelle ich mir diese ganzen Apolipoproteine vor wie verschiedene Boten einer Firma, die, wenn sie sich in den Straen unserer blutbahnen, sehen jedes mal einschlagen und dem anderen was mitgeben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

keine ahnung  ::-oopss: 

die o2-sttigung muss wegen des erhhten met-hb-anteils vermindert sein, so viel ist klar. aber der rest ist mir schleierhaft.

----------


## expecting

Oh, vielen Dank fr eure Erklrungen  :Grinnnss!:   super!  :Top: 


Bevor ich spter nicht mehr dazu komme: 

*Ich wnsche allen hier morgen jede Menge Glck und Erfolg, und dass wir uns alle auf keinen Fall im nchsten Physikums-Thread wiedersehen!   Ihr habt alle so viel reingesteckt und grtenteils echt gute Kreuzergebnisse (besser als ich), ihr packt das auf jeden Fall!* 



... Und jetzt noch mal ne kurze Offtopic-Frage, die ein bisschen peinlich ist:
Wie siehts denn aus mit, h, weiblichen Hygieneartikeln? Darf man die auf Toilette mitnehmen? Wenn nein --> was zur Hlle  ::-oopss:   Wenn ja, muss man die dann vorher vorzeigen?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## sayeh

> Oh, vielen Dank fr eure Erklrungen   super! 
> 
> 
> Bevor ich spter nicht mehr dazu komme: 
> 
> *Ich wnsche allen hier morgen jede Menge Glck und Erfolg, und dass wir uns alle auf keinen Fall im nchsten Physikums-Thread wiedersehen!   Ihr habt alle so viel reingesteckt und grtenteils echt gute Kreuzergebnisse (besser als ich), ihr packt das auf jeden Fall!* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA  :bhh:  danke, expecting, ich hab gerade richtig gelacht! Bin froh dass ich das Problem nicht hab  :hmmm...:  seit Juli! Man kann sich echt dran gewhnen...

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die nicht vorzeigen musst, und wenn doch: Was solls? Alle haben schonmal nen Tampon oder ne Binde gesehen. Sonst wende dich doch am Anfang vertrauensvoll an eine weiliche Aufsichtsperson... besser einmal zu viel nachfragen!

----------


## Vandroiy

Ich drcke euch auch allen fr morgen ganz fest die Daumen!
Und ein bichen beneide ich euch auch,htte auch gerne das Hex schon fast hinter mir,aber es sind noch ber 4 Wochen.....

Und nach dem Physikum wirds WIRKLICH besser :hmmm...:  Ihr packt das schon :Top:

----------


## Laelya

das mit dem hygieneartikel wrde ich auch gern wissen

----------


## Autolyse

> keine ahnung 
> 
> die o2-sttigung muss wegen des erhhten met-hb-anteils vermindert sein, so viel ist klar. aber der rest ist mir schleierhaft.


Der Sauerstoffpartialdruck im Blut ist ja das rein physikalisch gelste Gas. Die Lslichkeit des Gases im Blut ist aber unabhngig von der (vom Oxidationszustand des Hm-Eisens abhngige) Sauerstoffbindungskapazitt des Hmoglobins. Das IMPP mchte mit diesem Distraktor erreichen, dass ihr die chemische und die physikalische Transportfhigkeit des Blutes fr Sauerstoff gleichsetzt. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da sie von unterschiedlichen Variablen abhngen.

Im brigen: *Viel Erfolg allen.*

----------


## tortet

Ich danke allen, die uns die Daumen drcken und mchte auch meinerseits allen viel Erfolg wnschen!

Ladies, wir haben uns die r...e plattgesessen und soviel getan, das MUSS morgen einfach hinhauen.

Der Tag schwankte heute zwischen Panik, Aufgeben wollen und totaler Erschpfung. Heute abend bin ich merkwrdigerweise ruhig und ausgeglichen mit einer "Mir-doch-egal-Einstellung", so dass es schon fast unheimlich ist.
Ich freue mich auf morgen und ich finde, wir sollten gemeinsam eine kleine Forumparty starten, wenn wir alle bestanden haben. :Party: 

Hai-Ting!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

Noch ne kurze Frage....

#
Frage 148 (Physiologie)

[Hier stand eine IMPP Frage]

Das Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosteron-System ist ein sehr ausgeklgeltes System, um unseren Blutdruck zu kontrollieren. Wenn der Blutdruck und somit der Perfusionsdruck in der Niere sinkt oder wenn direkt sympathische β1-Rezeptoren aktiviert werden, wird das in den Zellen des juxtaglomerulren Apparates gebildete Renin ins Blut abgegeben. Im Blut befindet sich das von der Leber gebildetet Angiotensionogen, welches durch Renin zu Angiotensin I gespalten werden kann. Dieses wiederum kann mittels Hydrolyse von dem Angiotensin-Converting-Enzyme (ACE) im Angiotensin II umgewandelt werden - A ist falsch. Angiotensin II kan seine Wirkung direkt an den Gefen entwickeln, an denen es konstriktorisch wirkt. Oder aber es wirkt auf die Nebennierenrinde und erhht die Ausschttung von Aldosteron. Im Hypothalamus kann es die Ausschttung von ADH frdern. ber all diese Mechanismen wirkt es somit blutdrucksteigernd. Um eine bermige Ausschttung von Renin zu verhindern, wirkt Angiotensin II negativ rckkoppelnd auf die Renin-Ausschttung. Somit erfolgt bei einer Hemmung von ACE eine verstrkte Renin-Aktivitt, da die negative Rckkopplung fehlt - B ist richtig. Zudem wrde der Blutdruck nicht ansteigen, da hierfr die Wirkung von Angiotensin II fehlt - C ist falsch.

Also man sollte: 2. Hemmung des ACE fhrt zu einem Anstieg der Renin-Aktivitt im Blutplasma. ankreuzen

Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn.. man gibt doch ACE-Hemmer als BlutdruckSENKER  :Nixweiss:  oder hab ich nen Knoten in meinen Hirnwindungen? (Wrd  mich nicht wundern  :peng: )

----------


## Strodti

*Ganz wichtig:*

Bitte keine Original-IMPP Fragen ins Forum stellen. Die Fragen sind urheberrechtlich geschtzt. Es hat sich bewhrt die Fragennummer zu verwenden ("H09 Tag 1 Frage 122").

Das Moderatorenteam ist angehalten alle Originalfragen im Forum zu lschen.

----------


## expecting

@ sayeh:

Ich hab mir das so erklrt, dass durch die positive Rckkopplung zwar vermehrt Renin gebildet wird (und dann auch Angiotensin I), aber das bringt ja letztendlich dann trotzdem nix, weil die ACE eben gehemmt ist. D.h. sie senkt den Blutdruck trotzdem, weil sie ja einen spteren Schritt verhindert, da kann das viele Renin machen, was es will  :hmmm...: 
Also so denk ich mir das zumindest  :peng: 


Dann nochmal ne Frage von mir aus H09:

Frage 52:

Es geht um die Kollagenbiosynthese, die richtige Antwort ist:

"Fr eine extrazellulre Quervernetzung werden Lysinreste im Kollagen oxidiert."

Das ist ja nachvollziehbar, auch wenn ich vorher nicht wusste, dass das durch Oxidation entsteht.
Aber ich verstehe nicht, weshalb folgende Aussage falsch ist:

"Prolinreste im Kollagen werden mit Vitamin C als Oxidationsmittel in Hydroxiprolin umgewandelt."

 :Nixweiss: 


Dann noch eine Aufgabe zu den Blutgruppen. Da hat ein Junge die Blutgruppe B, und erhlt eine Blut*plasma*spende. Diese muss dann laut richtiger Antwort entweder AB oder B sein. Wieso? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen normaler Blutspende und Plasmaspende, in Bezug auf Blutgruppen?


Und wegen der Hygieneartikel: danke, ich werd dann morgen mal vorher fragen  :Keks:

----------


## Mayson

*VIEL GLCK ALLEN!!!* 

..so.. muss weiterkreuzen, kreuzen, kreu..z..en.. krrr...  :schnarch...: 

Bis morgen nachmittag, wenn der Thread hier explodiert ^^

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

@expecting:

soweit ich weiss, es gibt 2 oxiedierungsformen. die erste wird durch Vit. C verursacht so, dass die Lysin und Prolin oxiedert werden und es entstehen Hydroxlysin und Hyroxyprolin, die spter fr die Glykosylierung bentigt werden. die zweite Form von Oxi. ist die Lysyl-oxidase extrazell., die fr die KOVALENTE Quervernetzung zwischen den Hydroxylsylresten notwendig ist. Dies wird glaube ich Intermolekular getan.

liege ich richtig?

----------


## Lizard

> Also man sollte: 2. Hemmung des ACE fhrt zu einem Anstieg der Renin-Aktivitt im Blutplasma. ankreuzen
> 
> Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn.. man gibt doch ACE-Hemmer als BlutdruckSENKER  oder hab ich nen Knoten in meinen Hirnwindungen? (Wrd  mich nicht wundern )


Ganz kurz :
ACE hemmt AT-I=> ATII
AT-II hemmt Reninausschttung.
Fllt also AT-II weg => keine Rckkopplung und Renin steigt.

----------


## sayeh

> @ sayeh:
> 
> 
> 
> Dann nochmal ne Frage von mir aus H09:
> 
> Frage 52:
> 
> "Prolinreste im Kollagen werden mit Vitamin C als Oxidationsmittel in Hydroxiprolin umgewandelt."


Das ist falsch, weil Vitamin C ein ANTIoxidans ist also ein REDUKTIONSmittel (ich habs auch berlesen!)





> Dann noch eine Aufgabe zu den Blutgruppen. Da hat ein Junge die Blutgruppe B, und erhlt eine Blut*plasma*spende. Diese muss dann laut richtiger Antwort entweder AB oder B sein. Wieso? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen normaler Blutspende und Plasmaspende, in Bezug auf Blutgruppen?


das stand bei wiki  :Nixweiss: 

Wichtig ist, dass die Blutgruppen-Kompatibilitt bei Transfusion von Plasma gerade umgekehrt zu der Transfusion von Erythrozyten ist. Dies ergibt sich dadurch dass im Blutplasma die Antikrper gegen die Proteine auf den roten Blutkrperchen enthalten sind.


 :Party:  ich geh baden!

edit: Sorry Strodti, das wusste ich nicht  :peng:

----------


## sayeh

> Ganz kurz :
> ACE hemmt AT-I=> ATII
> AT-II hemmt Reninausschttung.
> Fllt also AT-II weg => keine Rckkopplung und Renin steigt.


Ja, aber durch Renin steigt ja der Blutdruck wieder... aber selbst wenn, dann ist ja noch ACE gehemmt... und das hat keine Auswirkung, richtig? Msste eigentlich bedeuten, dass Renin steigt und steigt.... ach keine Ahnung, scheissegal!

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> Ja, aber durch Renin steigt ja der Blutdruck wieder... aber selbst wenn, dann ist ja noch ACE gehemmt... und das hat keine Auswirkung, richtig? Msste eigentlich bedeuten, dass Renin steigt und steigt.... ach keine Ahnung, scheissegal!


Das ist richtig.. Renin steigt und steigt und steigt, obwohl ACE gehemmt ist. Aber Renin an sich ist kein Hormon sondern ein Enzym mit proteolytische Aktivitt = Protease.

Die Hauptaufgabe von Renin ist die Proteolyse von Angotensinogen. Und die wirksame Form fr die wirkliche Blutdruckerhhung ist Angio.T.II. D.h. wenn ACE gehemmt ist, ist es egal ob Renin in hherer Konzentration im Blut schwimmt oder nicht. Denn wie gesagt Renin an sich macht nichts ausser der Aktivierung von Angiotensinogen.

oder?

----------


## Lizard

@ verzweifelttt: Stimmt.Renin ist "nur" ne Protease.
Wegen den Blutgruppen:

Blutgruppe 0 kann z.b. jegliches Plasma bekommen aber keine anderen Erys ausser 0.
Vielleicht nochmal schnell das AB0 System anschauen ;)

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

> @ verzweifelttt: Stimmt.Renin ist "nur" ne Protease.
> Wegen den Blutgruppen:
> 
> Blutgruppe 0 kann z.b. jegliches Plasma bekommen aber keine anderen Erys ausser 0.
> Vielleicht nochmal schnell das AB0 System anschauen ;)


*File has been successfully scanned*  :Big Grin: 

0 A B AB
0 - - - -
A + - + - 
B + + - - 
AB + + + -

----------


## Laelya

so, komme gerade aus der badewanne und liege nun im bett

morgen wird man es hier im thread ja nicht mehr aushalten knnen  :Big Grin: 

ich wei das ich die nacht kaum schlafen werde...so wie auch schon die nchte davor, aber ich will es wenigstens versuchen

ich hoffe das meine nerven dass morgen durchstehen und bin immer noch bei der berlegung ob ich ne kanne tee mitnehme...ist ja doch sehr kalt drauen und ich habe so dolle blasenprobleme *grbel*

naja wie dem auch sein....
morgen ist jedenfalls schon mal die hlfte rum *g*

und nun hrt auf euch verrckt zu machen...die fragen aus dem letzten semester werden ja wohl kaum dran kommen *g*

----------


## sayeh

> und nun hrt auf euch verrckt zu machen...die fragen aus dem letzten semester werden ja wohl kaum dran kommen *g*


dabei knntest du das doch auch gut gebrauchen mit deinen prozenten da  :hmmm...:  ich finde schon dass sich herbst und frhjahr 2009 sehr hnlich sind....

EGAL JETZT! sitze hier auch noch im turban, melissenbad soll einschlfernd wirken, ich hoffe es stark... laelya wenn du nich pennen kannst, versuch mal ne heie milch mit honig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

viel Erfolg und Glck uns allen
hoffentlich wird es dies mal klappen

----------


## Laelya

@sayeh:
gibt dabei nur ein problem, ich hasse pure heie milch...davon wird mir schlecht und ich mag keinen honig *g*

so nun aber wirklich schluss

nachti euch alles  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Jemine

*unfassbarfesteDaumendrckt*

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch viel Erfolg euch allen, auch wenn ich ein bisschen spt dran bin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

Es ist nie zu spt :Grinnnss!:  :Blush:  Auch von mir: Viel Erfolg und ganz viel Glck! ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

:kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> 


.......das Gefhl habe meistens alle erstmal.....nach den ersten Ergebnissen im Examensservice wirds dann meist besser  :hmmm...:  Also Kopf hoch.

----------


## abi07

Ja, ich wei, das Gefhl htte ich wahrscheinlich auch, wenn ich 90% gekreuzt htte...das Hirn ist einfach Matsch. 

Was ich absolut unglaublich fand: Wir mussten ja eine dreiviertel Stunde frher da sein - natrlich war mir klar, dass wir einfach nur da sein mssen, aber erst Ewigkeiten spter in die Turnhalle drfen. Das hat mich auch nicht weiter gestrt. Aber fruchtbar fand ich die ganzen Heinis, die rumgelaufen sind, einem Flyer und Werbebroschren in die Hand gedrckt haben oder einem sogar einen Vortrag ber Versicherungen gehalten haben...das fand ich echt daneben. 

Ich werde jetzt entspannt was essen, mich dann ein bisschen hinlegen und mich dann mit Tag 2 beschftigen...

Meine Ergebnisse hab ich schon eingegeben. Aber hat ja sonst noch kaum einer gemacht...

----------


## Laelya

so fr mich ist das medizinstudium wohl gelaufen
 :Frown: 
ich kapiers nicht und werd es auch nie

monatelange vorbereitungszeit frn arsch  :grrrr....: 
hab noch nicht mal die 60 prozent marke geschafft

toll 14 prozent mehr als letztes semester...dafr kann ich mir jetzt nen eis kaufen

ich hab keine lust mehr
werd mich exen lassen und hr auf medizin zu studieren

so ein mist aber auch

----------


## Unregistriert

naja sehr durchwachsene Gefhle, von akzeptabel bis streckenweise ein paar Antworten ausgeschlossen und geraten bzw. versucht herzuleiten ;( -----------  wie fandet ihr ES ?

----------


## Jemine

Was??  :Oh nee...: 
Gib nicht auf!

----------


## Tanita

> 


Dito^^

Ich hasse das heutige Physikum. Vor allem fhlte ich mich kein bisschen schlauer, als letztes Semester.
 :Hh?:

----------


## tortet

Bei uns haben sie Ostereier verteilt...

Ladies, das mchte ich NIE WIEDER machen... Hoffentlich hats heute gereicht, werde auch nicht nachschauen, mache mich sonst morgen nur verrckt... Ich habe heute auch die 4h fast ausgeschpft, weil ich mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz unbedingt alle Physikfragen lsen wollte...  :Aufgepasst!: 

Fr mich ist morgen der schwerere Part - deshalb werde ich mich jetzt zurckziehen und mir den Anaatlas schnappen, nicht jedoch ohne Euch Allen fr morgen nochmal viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen zu wnschen. Und danach heisst es morgen Nachmittag erstmal chillen  :Grinnnss!: , hab dann ja noch 1 Woche Zeit...

*HALTET DURCH, MDELS! DAS SCHAFFEN WIR MORGEN AUCH NOCH!

*Edit: Laelya, woher willst Du das wissen? Hast Du schon eingegeben?*
*

----------


## Mayson

Hallo,
Ostereier gab es bei uns auch.. 

habe eben alles eingegeben.. Ist ja noch nichts sicher, aber ich bin unter 50%.. Htte ich mal nicht nachgeguckt, aber ich war zu neugierig^^

Egal, mit Abweichung etc, kommts ja vielleicht doch noch zu 65%.. pffft..
Auerdem sind einige Fragen gar nicht lsbar, wie z.B. Frage 99 der Gruppe A, denn es kommt 7,2*10^-5 raus, und das wird als Lsung gar nicht angegeben.. naja meine Meinung.. 

Ach was solls.. Laelya wir hauen das morgen raus..

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
ja ich habe alles eingegeben

@mayson:
neee....ich werde morgen nicht erscheinen
heute abend wird krisenrat gehalten wie es weiter geht
war immerhin mein letzter versuch

und wenn laut mediscript meine ergebnisse fr den ersten tag bei 70-80 prozent lagen und heute nur 57,5 bei rausgekommen ist

dann will ich es morgen gar nicht erst versuchen, denn heute ist eigentlich mein starker tag und morgen....tja da kam ich bei medilearn gerade mal so ber die 60 grenze

daher lasse ich mich wohl lieber eines besseren belehren und werde das medizinstudium aufgeben.....damit wren dann alle plne futsch...aber ich bin am ende meiner krfte

----------


## sayeh

h bin berfordert und total nervs... WO geht das mit dem eingeben  :Frown:  mein hirn funzt nich... sorry dass ich euch damit nerv!

----------


## sayeh

> @tortet:
> ja ich habe alles eingegeben
> 
> @mayson:
> neee....ich werde morgen nicht erscheinen
> heute abend wird krisenrat gehalten wie es weiter geht
> war immerhin mein letzter versuch
> 
> und wenn laut mediscript meine ergebnisse fr den ersten tag bei 70-80 prozent lagen und heute nur 57,5 bei rausgekommen ist
> ...


du hast nix zu verlieren. GEH da morgen hin! ehrlich!!!!!!  :Keks:

----------


## HohesCKL

Was denkt ihr, wo wird die Bestehensgrenze liegen?

----------


## Jemine

@ Laelya: Gib jetzt nicht auf, du hast SO VIEL dafr getan, also versuche es wenigstens... Ich wei, ich kann jetzt leicht daher reden, aber du kannst doch jetzt nicht aufgeben, ohne alles versucht zu haben... Es tut mir so leid!

----------


## zyna

oh man. ich fand es heute unheimlich schwer. ich habe auch noch nie so lange gebraucht. beim ben war ich immer schon nach maximal der hlfte der zeit fertig. und heute musste ich mich echt beeilen. 
bei der statistischen auswertung liege ich bei fast 70% aber dafr bei der literatur-sache unter 60. es bleibt spannend...

@laelya
versuch es doch morgen einfach! klar ist das jetzt schwierig, sich nochmal zu motivieren. aber verlieren kannst du nichts. vielleicht klappts ja doch. und wenn nicht, dann kommt es nicht so berraschend.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> @tortet:
> und wenn laut mediscript meine ergebnisse fr den ersten tag bei 70-80 prozent lagen und heute nur 57,5 bei rausgekommen ist


Laelya: bitte geh' hin morgen, denk dran, es wird auch immer mal die eine oder andere Frage rausgenommen, es gibt doch bei 57,5% mehr als berechtigte Hoffnung, das Ding noch rumzureien. Krisenrat hat doch im Zweifel auch bis morgen nachmittag noch Zeit.

Dir gehts bestimmt momentan total besch..., aber diesen einen Tag, den schaffst Du bestimmt noch.

----------


## melba_

laelya, mach keinen quatsch!

das ist erstens noch nicht das offizielle ergebnis (wie verlsslich ist denn diese statistische auswertung berhaupt?), zweitens weit du nicht, wie die fragen morgen werden und drittens reichen knappe 60 prozent zum bestehen und die scheinst du doch zu haben.

----------


## Ducana

Jetzt macht mal so frh am Nachmittag noch keine Panik. Letztes Semester war es so, dass es nur VORLUFIGE Hochrechnungen gab und erst ABENDS mal etwas verlsslichere Infos kamen. Momentan drften ja nur die Ergebnisse der Studenten verglichen werden -das sagt noch garnix! Momentan haben erst Wenige ihre Ergebnisse eingestellt, sodass die Verteilung der Antworten noch sehr streut!!! Vielleicht ja zu Euren Gunsten!!!

@Laelya und alle anderen Verzweifelten:
Und auch wenn es heute nicht gut lief -morgen definitiv antreten!!!! Danach kannst du die Flinte ins Korn werfen!!! Vielleicht ist ja morgen dafr leichter!!! Auf einen Versuch kommt es an. Wenn das nicht hinhaut, dann hast du es versucht, aber du wrdest dich noch viel mehr rgern, wenn es eigentlich gute Fragen gewesen wren, und du damit vielleicht bestanden httest! Manchmal geschehen Wunder -auch im Physikum  :Grinnnss!:  deswegen noch 1 Tag durchhalten!

----------


## tortet

Wie sehr kann man dieser Statistik eigentlich trauen? 

Mannomann, hab doch mal eingegeben und dabei bemerkt, was ich stellenweise fr Idiotenfehler gemacht habe...  :Hh?:  Unglaublich...

So, nun aber an die Arbeit, Anatomie wiederholen...

Edit: @Mayson, da wir BEIDE aus MS kommen, ist anzunehmen, dass wir vermutlich heute morgen beide ein Osterei bekommen haben. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

mein groes problem:

selbst wenn ich heute die 60 grenze gerade so schaffe ist das keine garantie dafr dass ich morgen auch 60 schaffe und damit vllt bestehe

wenn ich also morgen antrete und es versemmel fliege ich raus

trete ich morgen aber nicht an, hab ich vllt noch eine chance nchstes semester, wenn ich mich dazu entschliee ....

das ist genau das problem was ich durch das viele lernen vermeiden wollte

ich wollte am ersten tag ca 70 prozent schaffen, vllt auch mehr, damit ich diese schwere entscheidung nicht habe
denn entweder ich fliege komplett oder aber ich tue es mir ein viertes mal an

nach meiner momentan lage wre es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass ich heute wegen eines kreislaufzusammenbruches noch zum arzt gehe

----------


## HohesCKL

Hmmm, beim statistischen Vergleich liege ich bei 53%, was ziemlich mies ist. Laut Literatur bei knapp 58%... Auch nicht besser....

----------


## Jemine

Mtest du dann nchstes Semester alles nochmal machen oder dann nur Tag2, falls es heute doch gereicht hat?

----------


## Ducana

Nun warte die Medilearn Ergebnisse ab.

Meine Ergebnisse letztes Semester haben voll von der Statistik abgewichen. Auch die Studentenstatistik wird sich noch EXTREM verschieben.

Also einfach mal abwarten!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

..........einfach mal abwarten wie sich die Werte entwickeln.

----------


## Laelya

@jemine:
muss dann natrlich beides nochmal machen

statistische grenze sinkt bei mir mit jedem neuladen der seite

medilearngrenze stagniert bei mir bei 64 prozent (die hab ich gerade erst gesehen, dachte es gibt nur die andere)

----------


## Tanita

Bei mir sinkt die Statistik auch stetig -.-

----------


## Ducana

Momentan sind doch erst rund 15 Medilearn Ergebnisse drauen -da kann man doch noch garnix sagen.. je nachdem sind das vielleicht gerade -als Beispiel- furchtbare "Physik" Fragen, die ausgewertet wurden, die sowieso die meisten verteufeln....

DIE jetzigen Ergebnisse sagen GARNIX!! Vor allem, weil MediLearn auch noch das ein oder andere Ergebnis ber den Tag hinweg wieder revidieren wird.

Schaut euch die Ergebnisse in 2h nochmal an -schaut euch in der Zwischenzeit lieber nochmal Anatomie an, oder geht spazieren oder was auch immer... das panische Laden der Ergebnisse macht euch doch nur verrckt!!!

Mir ging es letztes Semester auch nicht anders wie euch jetzt, aber nehmt wenigstens den Rat, dass es sich noch extrem verschieben wird!!!

----------


## THawk

Und vor allem - macht euch nicht so wild aufgrund der statistischen Ergebnisse. Dabei geht es nur um die Mehrheit der Studentenantworten, d.h. wenn ganz viele STudenten den gleichen Fehler gemacht haben, wird auch die falsche Antwort dabei prferiert.

Also wartet, bis es MediLearn-Ergebnisse zu einer vernnftig hohen Anzahl Fragen gibt. Dann macht es Sinn, sich seine Punkte anzuschauen. Vorher ist das Kaffeesatzleserei.

Viel Erfolg euch allen!

----------


## bonescrusher

hey ... 

ich hab heute auch geschrieben .... ich geb euch den Tipp, schaut nicht so viel auf die Statistik ... im Frhjahr machen so oder so nicht so viele das Physikum und dann weichen die Werte natrlich auch extrem ab ... so viele knnen das ja noch nicht eingetragen haben ... ich habs auch nicht gemacht ... das macht einen nur fertig, obwohl es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht ist!

Irgendwer meinte, heute abend kommen die Lsungen vom IMPP raus, k.A ob das stimmt. Genauso die Literaturauswertung ... die ist mit Sicherheit verlsslicher!

Ruhig bleiben .... es war schwer, aber der ein oder andere wird vllt. doch berrascht sein.

lg

----------


## THawk

Offizielle Ergebnisse des IMPP werdet ihr erst im Abstand mehrerer Wochen erhalten. Dazwischen liegt noch die Frist, in der man Fragen rgen kann. Bis dahin sind die Medi-Learn-Ergebnisse die verlsslichste Quelle.

----------


## sayeh

sorry leute, aber ich komm nicht in diesen scheiss-examensservice rein!!! mein passwort ist falsch sagen die.. aber hier im forum kann ich mich an und abmelden wie ich will  :grrrr....:  kann mir wer helfen?

----------


## TonySantos

Hmmmmm.... ein Elend!!

----------


## goeme

> sorry leute, aber ich komm nicht in diesen scheiss-examensservice rein!!! mein passwort ist falsch sagen die.. aber hier im forum kann ich mich an und abmelden wie ich will  kann mir wer helfen?


Hallo Sayeh,

wir wrden dich bitten, einmal eine Mail mit deinem Nickname und der Problemschilderung an technik@medi-learn.de zu schicken!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Auswerten!

Gru Sascha

----------


## Colourful

Ihr Lieben, ihr geht da Morgen alle wieder hin, nur, um das klar zu stellen!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Und ich wrde wirklich warten, bis die Ergebnisse von Medi-Learn da sind, die sind dann einigermaen verlsslich, die Statistik ist doch gerade jetzt im Frhjahr nicht so aussagekrftig. 

Und vor allem, niemand zwingt euch heute nachzugucken wieviel Prozent ihr habt, mich htte das nur verrckt gemacht und dann wre ich noch schlechter drauf in den zweiten Tag gegangen. 

Ihr schafft das!  :Meine Meinung: 

Viel Glck und Erfolg!  ::-winky:

----------


## expecting

Grad erst nach Hause gekommen (schon toll, wenn man so weit weg von der Uni wohnt  :Keks:  ).


Also ich fands grtenteils furchtbar  :Nixweiss: 


Es waren ein paar nette einfache Fragen dabei, gerade bei Physio find ich (ich mag halt Hormone, Verdauung, Immunsystem usw.), aber der Rest war die Hlle. Was waren das denn bitte fr Unmengen an Rechenaufgaben?  :Nixweiss: 

Im Ernst, die ersten anderthalb Stunden haben bei mir ungefhr so ausgesehen:

"Kann ich nicht, weiter .... kann ich auch nicht, weiter .... okay, hier kann ich E und C ausschlieen, aber sonst -- weiter ...."

In der 2. Hlfte ging es dann wie gesagt, da hab ich mich in 80% der Flle direkt fr eine Lsung entscheiden knnen. Ob die dann richtig ist, ist natrlich eine andere Frage  :was ist das...?: 



Bei mir hat brigens auch die Zeit hinten und vorne nicht gereicht. Vor allem wegen dieser bekloppten Rechenaufgaben. Ich hatte 5 Minuten vor Schluss noch ca. 20 Fragen, die ich vorher bersprungen hatte und zu denen ich einfach mal BERHAUPT keinen blassen Schimmer hatte  :Nixweiss:   da hab ich dann halt irgendwas eingetragen  :was ist das...?:   schrecklich.


@ Laelya: oje, das tut mir total Leid fr dich  :Traurig:   aber ehrlich gesagt glaub ich nicht, dass du so schlecht warst. Guck mal, momentan sind bei fast ALLEN hier die Ergebnisse so schlecht, das kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Ich nehme an, da liegt der Fehler momentan noch bei der Statistik. Vielleicht habt ihr dann nachher alle 70%  ::-stud: 

Ich hab meine Ergebnisse noch nicht eingegeben, trau mich irgendwie nicht  ::-oopss:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laelya

wie gesagt ich warte jetzt die zeit ab, in der die ergebnisse hier eingetragen werden
mein kopf mag jetzt sowieso nicht mehr, da wrde es auch nichts bringen, wenn ich jetzt irgendwas kreuzen oder lernen wrde

wenn ich nicht gengend punkte habe werde ich wohl im sommer den medilearn kurs besuchen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
das wollte ich sowieso schon

ber sinn und unsinn dieser entscheidung brauch ich gar net diskutieren
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es bei jedem meiner versuche "nur" an meinem nicht wissen gelegen haben soll

soviel falsches lernen kann man gar nicht...die prozente der letzten wochen haben mir doch eigentlich sehr viel mut gemacht

also komm ich einfach nicht mit dieser prfungssituation klar...so einfach
schei MC fragen ..... kotzt mich einfach an

wer hat denn entschieden dass das wissen eines angehenden mediziners gekreuzt werden muss

und ja ich muss zugeben, das examen war nicht schwer...ich in meinem hirn wohl einfach nur matsch :kotzen:

----------


## sayeh

@laelya: also se, wie gesagt: abwarten und teetrinken. ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es an deinen fhigkeiten liegt.. stress dich nicht. guck nicht so oft nach... schau mal: ich kann meine ergebniss gar nicht eingeben, warum auch immer, und ich mach jetz einfach was anderes, fertig!

wir packen das schon!

expecting: ging mir in der ersten hlfte genauso: da hab ich dann immer angekreuzt nach dem motto "das hrt sich schlau an" oder "das sieht doch gut aus"  ::-dance:

----------


## expecting

@ Laelya: wie sicher ist es denn, dass dir der Versuch erhalten bleibt, wenn du dich morgen krank meldest? Weil wenn das nicht sehr sicher ist, wrd ich wohl doch lieber hingehen. Stell dir mal vor, du gehst nicht hin, es wird dir als Fehlversuch anerkannt -- und dann schaust du dir nachher die Fragen vom 2. Tag an und denkst dir "hey, das htt ich doch gekonnt"  :Nixweiss: 


@ sayeh: ja, tolle Sache, ne  :Keks:    vor allem bei diesen elenden Rechenaufgaben hab ich mir immer gedacht "das rechne ich dann nachher in Ruhe, wenn ich den Durchgang fertig hab" ... tja, guter Witz, am Ende hatte ich kaum noch Zeit frs Eintragen meiner Ergebnisse. Mit Rechnen war da nix mehr, da halfen dann nur die ML-Kreuzstrategien: wenn man gar keine Ahnung hat, dann das kreuzen, was am meisten von den anderen abweicht ... oder so ^^


Ich hab mich jetzt auch an diese Auswertung getraut, laut Statistik hab ich 70,6% und laut ML-Lsungen sogar 81,5%  :Oh nee...:   das KANN berhaupt nicht sein, so gut war ich im Leben noch nie, und dafr lief es heute auch viel zu schlecht ... aber das macht mir jetzt trotzdem Hoffnung, und wenn die dann nachher gebrochen und zerquetscht wird ...  :was ist das...?:   :was ist das...?:  auweh.

Ich kreuz jetzt mal weiter H09 Tag 2 ... vorhin im Zug schon angefangen, aktueller Zwischenstand ist gerade unter 50%  :kotzen:  hachja ich liebe Embryo, Histo und Genetik  :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

> @ sayeh: ja, tolle Sache, ne    vor allem bei diesen elenden Rechenaufgaben hab ich mir immer gedacht "das rechne ich dann nachher in Ruhe, wenn ich den Durchgang fertig hab" ... tja, guter Witz, am Ende hatte ich kaum noch Zeit frs Eintragen meiner Ergebnisse. Mit Rechnen war da nix mehr, da halfen dann nur die ML-Kreuzstrategien: wenn man gar keine Ahnung hat, dann das kreuzen, was am meisten von den anderen abweicht ... oder so ^^


Das kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor...tusche ich mich oder waren es diesmal besonders viele bescheuerte Rechenaufgaben, fr die man teilweise auch noch recht ungelufige Werte wissen musste? 

Und zur Auswertung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir das erst heute Abend richtig anschauen werde - die Statistik ist jetzt nicht super aussagekrftig und die ML-Ergebnisse zwichendurch auch noch nicht, weil es da ja sein kann, dass sie erstmal 30 falsche (bezogen auf mich) auswerten und ich dann am Ende doch besser/schlechter bin...

@Laelya: Hey, mit knapp 60% wrdest du die Bestehensgrenze aber knacken. Und da es anscheinend bei allen schlecht gelaufen ist, wird sie sicher wieder recht niedrig sein. Und vielleicht ist es bei dir in diesem Examen ja andersherum: Tag 1 mittelmig, Tag 2 super. Versuch doch, noch ein bisschen Ana zu lernen - Bildfragen und Co...

----------


## sayeh

wisst ihr was mir passiert ist?!

hab vergessen 3 fragen zu bertragen!!! zumindest hab ich nicht markiert was ich da eingetragen habe, also glaube ich ich habe vergessen die dahin zu schreiben.. aber 3 sind ja nciht viele und es waren auch 3 chemie fragen wo ich eh keinen planhatte.... trotzdem ne chance vertan  :kotzen:  ich bin so dumm

----------


## tortet

Mal eine Frage an Sascha oder so... ich weiss, dass es schwierig ist das einzuschtzen, wie ist es aber aus Deiner Erfahrung heraus, inwieweit unterscheiden sich die Statistiken nochmals von den wahren Werten? 

Habe 74%  (genau mein Kreuzergebnis vom Dienstag) laut Statistik und laut Medilearn 81% - und es macht mich hier verrckt, dass jeder schreibt, das wrde sich nochmal gravierend ndern... :Traurig: 

@sayeh: shit happens - ich habe die Zeit total falsch eingeschtzt und habe aufgrund dessen jede Menge Fragen wegen Panik/Unkonzentriertheit versemmelt.... Kennt Ihr das, wenn am Ende der Zeit noch soviele Fragen brig sind??? 
Gottseidank kamen zum Schluss die schnen Hormonfragen, sonst wrs echt danebengegangen.

Ihr Lieben, wenn das morgen genauso laufen sollte, brauch ich erstmal ne Vitaminaufbaukur. :Blush:

----------


## goeme

Hallo tortet,

unter dieser Seite findest du was es mit der Statistik und den ML Ergebnissen auf sich hat und welchen davon du am Ende eher trauen kannst!

Unterschiede zum Endergebnis nach ML Lsungen liegen derzeit vor allem darin begrndet, dass noch nicht alle ML Lsungen online sind  :Grinnnss!: 


Viele Gre
Sascha

----------


## abi07

Habt ihr schon das mit dem Auflagenfehler gelesen? Das ist doch zu krass, oder???

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank lieber Sascha  :Grinnnss!: . 

Himmel, ich versuche mich grad auf Ana zu konzentrieren, bin aber so verdammt mde :schnarch...: .. Hab die Bildfragen nochmal angeschaut, jetzt fehlt noch Situs und bei ZNS riskier ich jetz einfach mal Lcken. :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Das hab ich mir irgendwann heute Nacht im Bezug auf Tag 1 gesagt, als mein Internet und Telefon ausgefallen sind...ist zum Glck aber alles wieder in Ordnung, wie man sieht. 

Mal ne Frage zum Hardy-Weinberg-Gesetz: Examen Frhjahr 09, Frage 2.16
Da war die Hufigkeit der Heterozygoten gegeben und man sollte die der Homozygoten berechnen. Und ich glaub, ich hab da irgendwo einen Denkfehler drin...
Hufigkeit der Heterozygoten: 2pq = 1/500
dann ist pq = 1/1000
So, bis dahin ist alles klar. Aber der Kommentar schliet jetzt daraus, dass dann q^2 = 1/1000000 ist. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Zwischenschritt...sorry, mein Hirn ist heute einfach Matsch... :Oh nee...:

----------


## sayeh

ey leute, ich kann nich mehr kreuzen. mein hirn ist im arsch. wie soll ich denn jetzt noch was lernen?! aber ehrlich es geht nichts mehr, ich kann diese ABCDE-Schei.e einfach nicht mehr sehen  :kotzen:

----------


## Unregistriert

@Abi07

Mayson hier, hatte keine Lust mich einzuloggen^^

Dasselbe hatte ich hier schonmal gefragt  :Smilie: 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=56528

----------


## Nelaris

Ich empfand den Teil heute als schwer ... diese ganze Rechnerei! Man ist ja quasi von einer Rechnung in die nchste gestolpert! Zumindest fhlte es sich fr mich so an. Habe immer darauf gewartet, dass mal eine Reihe an Fragen kommt, die ich gut beantworten kann. Kam aber nicht wirklich. 

Dass ich eine falsche Auflage bekommen habe, besserte meine Konzentration kein bisschen. Im Grunde war ich die restliche Zeit so panisch, dass ich mehr damit beschftigt war zu prfen, ob nun auch wirklich alle Fragen dabei sind, als mich mit der Beantwortung auseinander zu setzen. 

Fr mich war der heute Tag ein Griff ins Klo.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## sayeh

> Ich empfand den Teil heute als schwer ... diese ganze Rechnerei! Man ist ja quasi von einer Rechnung in die nchste gestolpert! Zumindest fhlte es sich fr mich so an. Habe immer darauf gewartet, dass mal eine Reihe an Fragen kommt, die ich gut beantworten kann. Kam aber nicht wirklich. 
> 
> Dass ich eine falsche Auflage bekommen habe, besserte meine Konzentration kein bisschen. Im Grunde war ich die restliche Zeit so panisch, dass ich mehr damit beschftigt war zu prfen, ob nun auch wirklich alle Fragen dabei sind, als mich mit der Beantwortung auseinander zu setzen. 
> 
> Fr mich war der heute Tag ein Griff ins Klo.


Frechheit vom impp, die erwarten von uns, dass wir so viele Regeln einhalten (allein schon die Anmeldung  :kotzen: ) und selber kriegen sie nix geschissen!!

Eine Entschdigung dafr gibts nicht oder? Hatte man dann einen groen Nachteil dadurch? Find das ja unglaublich  :Hh?:

----------


## abi07

@Mayson: Vielen Dank fr den Link - hab halt erst vor 2 Tagen mit Bio angefangen, deswegen hatte ich das gar nicht so mitbekommen...

@Nelaris: Das mit der falschen Auflage ist echter Mist. Wie kann sowas nur passieren? Und eigentlich gibt es da jetzt keine saubere Lsung. Das haben sie echt verbockt vom IMPP...

----------


## Unregistriert

Huhu,
euren rger kann ich gut verstehen. 
Ich wrde aber annehmen, dass es nicht "das IMPP" gewesen ist, das da was verbockt hat, sondern die Druckerei. Die Hefte sind auf sehr komische Weise zusammengetackert, da war es vermutlich kein Wunder dass irgendwo ein paar Bltter vertauscht wurden. Bei einer Auflage von einigen Tausend kann das passieren.

Morgen luft es sicher besser, nach dem Vorfall werden sie alles dreimal checken. 

Ich freu mich auf Psycho, da hilft der gesunde Menschenverstand und man braucht keine bescheuerten Rechnungen...

LG

----------


## abi07

Naja, aber es ist noch nie vorher passiert, oder? Und ich finde schon, dass das IMPP da bessere Kontrollmechanismen haben msste oder sie entsprechend delegieren msste - so viele Aufsichtspersonen wie da rumlaufen - die knnten doch vorher jeder 4-5 Hefte durchblttern...oder was wei ich. Ist nicht mein Job, sowas zu verhindern - aber der des IMPP.  :Meine Meinung: 





> Ich freu mich auf Psycho, da hilft der gesunde Menschenverstand und man braucht keine bescheuerten Rechnungen...
> 
> LG


Dito!!!

EDIT: Ich bin totmde und leg mich erstmal eine Stunde hin, bevor es mit Ana, Bio und Psycho weitergeht.

----------


## sayeh

leuteeee  :Nixweiss: 

ws lernt ihr noch, oder lernt ihr berhaupt?

ich hab noch nicht viel gemacht seitdem ich zuhause bin  :grrrr....:  fhl mich doof aber kann nichts mehr aufnehmen... irgendein tipp?

----------


## DonGiotto

Falls es Dich beruhigt: Du bist nicht allein. Wollte eigentlich auch nochmal etwas Anatomie kreuzen, bin aber total fertig und hab heute noch gar nichts geschafft. Hab auch keinen Tip mehr, ich les heut wohl noch lustlos fr ne halbe Stunde in dem Embryo Skript rum und werde wohl in einer Halb-Trance noch etwas kreuzen. Bringt wohl eher nichts, wenn ich nicht so der Paniktyp wre wrde ich heute einfach nichts machen...

----------


## melba_

ich lerne nicht  :Nixweiss: 

bin fix und fertig, htte nicht gedacht, dass das ganze so anstrengend ist. hab nur das letzte psychoexamen gekreuzt und jetzt werde ich versuchen, meine biokenntnisse zu reaktivieren. wollte eigentlich ganz viel anatomie wiederholen (und neu lernen :Oh nee...: ) und kreuzen, aber das wird nix mehr, glaub ich. wird schon klappen morgen.

----------


## sayeh

beruhigend zu hren.... aber wenn heute so einigermaen geklappt hat dann wirds morgen auch schon werden. ich gheh jedenfalls frh ins bett, meine augen brennen total.

so leute in knapp 16 stunden ist alles vorbei!  :Keks:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Euch allen viel Glck morgen und mglichst viele leichte Fragen - und morgen um die Zeit habt ihr es dann schon lange geschafft.  :Top:

----------


## abi07

Bei mir stimmt das statistische Ergebnis genau mit dem ML-Ergebnis berein (wobei aber nicht die Antworten gleich sind, sondern es sich nur wieder ausgleicht). Zufrieden bin ich nicht, obwohl ich ja wusste, dass Tag 1 bei mir schlecht ist...naja, dann muss eben morgen alles super laufen. Es muss einfach!

So, ich lerne jetzt mal was, nachdem ich die ganze Zeit geschlafen habe... :schnarch...: 

Euch allen noch viel Erfolg morgen!!!

----------


## expecting

Danke abi  :Grinnnss!:   das wnsch ich dir auch, und allen anderen natrlich genauso!

Morgen nochmal richtig Power!!!!


Bei mir haben sich die Werte jetzt brigens auch auf ein realistisches Niveau eingependelt  :hmmm...:   hab jetzt bei ML 66,9 und in der Statistik 68,1, also ca. 67,5%. Damit bin ich hochzufrieden, es nimmt mir ein wenig die Aufregung vor morgen, denn da brauch ich jetzt ja nur noch 54% oder so machen  ::-stud: 


Ich hoffe, euch allen gehts gut, bei euch haben sich die Ergebnisse auch gut eingependelt, und ihr seid morgen erfolgreich!

----------


## ernieundbert123

<off topic on>
Liebes medi-learn-Team,

dankeschn, dass ihr uns allen diesen tollen Service hier zur Verfgung stellt - und das auch noch kostenlos. Ihr macht einen groartigen Job!
</off topic off>

----------


## Sebastian1

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/studenten-...litik/21123264

----------


## Unregistriert

wow so schnell in der presse... ich habe in Dsseldorf geschrieben.fand ich die Klausur echt schwer. V.a. die physik bzw soviel rechenaufgaben .  bei uns lief alles glatt nach den bgen aber ich hatte ein echtes zeitproblem. hatte in den letzten 5 minuten noch ca 15 fragen offen (und welche das wohl waren  :hmmm...:  ) und da aus zeitmangel einfach auf gut glck was markiert und in der ektig natrlich auch noch falsch... und die fehlen mir jetzt. Denke sauer darf man nicht auf das ImPP sein sondern ist ein druckfehler aber sowas sollte nicht passieren und darf es nicht... naja aber die 30 minuten die diejenigen mehr hatten htte ich auch gerne gehabt damit mehr zeit zum rechnen geblieben wre  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

Gedanken zur N8  ::-oopss: :

Wenn man Herbst 09 mit diesem P vergleicht, sind es jedenfalls definitiv deutlich mehr Rechenfragen - bin der Meinung, dass das IMPP so etwas auch mit bercksichtigen sollte (genau wie Fragenhufungen) und im Vorfeld die Anzahl der Rechenfragen auf ein Maximum begrenzen sollte. Die Zeit, in Ruhe nochmal alles zu kontrollieren, hat am Ende einfach gefehlt - es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Selektion dann durch bertragungsfehler ect. stattfindet.

Naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren, habe im Vergleich zu den Generalproben noch ein paar Prozent draufgelegt, aber rgerlich ist es schon.

Nochmals viel Glck nachher! Es ist bald geschafft!!! :Top:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Na dann gratuliere ich schonmal - du warst ja im Vorfeld schon immer ziemlich gut beim Kreuzen. 

Und ich sag euch was: Heute wird ein perfekter Tag. Ich wei es einfach. 12.3. - das ist schon irgendwie so ein perfektes Datum. 12 ist eine sympathische Zahl... :Grinnnss!: 
Wir schaffen das heute! Hey, in 7 Stunden ist es vorbei!

Und ich bin der festen berzeugung, dass Tag 2 supereinfach wird, weil Tag 1 so ein groer Mist war. Ihr msst auch alle dran glauben, dann wird es auch so!!! 

So, ich lerne noch ein bisschen Psycho und Co und dann geht es in die Schlacht...

----------


## Unregistriert

wo kann man sich denn die lsungen der aufgaben anschauen?

----------


## goeme

Hallo,

hier gehts zu den Lsungen und hier zur statistischen Auswertung!

Viel Erfolg beim Abgleichen der Lsungen!

Sascha

----------


## abi07

Aus! Vorbei!!! Endlich!!!! (Sorry, ich wei, ihr anderen habt fast alle noch Mndliches, aber ich bin einfach nur sooooooooooooo froh, dass es rum ist...) :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bonescrusher

dito  ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

Yaaaaay! Abi, lass Dich umarmen - herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Bestehen!
Erhol Dich in den Ferien gut :Grinnnss!: !!!

 :Party: 

Heute und morgen erstmal ausspannen, ausschlafen, chillen... und den Rest schaffen wir auch noch!

@thinker: Wie war die Mndliche?

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Woher willst du denn wissen, ob ich bestanden habe? Mein Gefhl sagt mir zwar, dass ich durch bin, aber ich warte lieber erst den Abend ab, bevor ich Glckwnsche entgegen nehme - man wei ja nie...

Und klar schafft ihr den Rest auch noch!!! Keine Angst, auch wenn ich jetzt Ferien habe, werde ich hier weiterhin vorbeischauen - erstens um zu erfahren, wie es allen so ergangen ist und zweitens, um euch genauso Mut frs Mndliche zu machen, wie ihr es bei mir gemacht habt. 

So, jetzt werde ich mich endlich loseisen und zur Bib fahren, um den riesen Bcherstapel loszuwerden...

----------


## tortet

> Aus! Vorbei!!! Endlich!!!! (Sorry, ich wei, ihr anderen habt fast alle noch Mndliches, aber ich bin einfach nur sooooooooooooo froh, dass es rum ist...)


Darum! Oder hab ich da was falsch interpretiert? ::-oopss:  :hmmm...: 

brigens nehme ich alles zurck, habe ja mal geschrieben, das Schriftliche schafft man schon irgendwie, das Mndliche ist schwerer... Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass irgendetwas anstrengender sein kann als der gestrige Tag1!

Ausserdem ist das mndliche ja noch soooo weit weg ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Ich freu mich fr euch!  :Party: 

Wei jemand, was Laelya letztendlich gemacht hat? Hoffentlich ist sie hingegangen...

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Ja, das hast du falsch interpretiert. Ich freu mich nur auf die Ferien - sollte ich nicht bestanden haben, werde ich trotzdem erstmal nichts machen...

@Jemine: Laelya ist wohl nicht hingegangen - jedenfalls hat sie schon einen Beitrag im Physikum-Herbst-2010-Thread geschrieben.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

freue mich fr euch mdels....habt es geschafft  :Big Grin: 

ich musste die fr mich beste entscheidung treffen
ich wnsche euch viel spa in der klinik
werde wohl keinen von euch hier noch mal lesen....aber vllt ab herbst dann ;)
ich brauch noch eine weile um mich zu beruhigen

bei mir lag es nicht am lernen, sondern an der psyche...werde den kurs bei medi learn machen, meine schwiegereltern spendieren die eine hlfte die andere hlfte werden wir bezahlen

ich danke euch dennoch fr all die untersttzung und hoffe das ihr mich nicht verurteilt.....

danke und viel glck fr euer weiteres studienleben
und sayeh dir und der kleinen alles gute

----------


## shd

::-stud:  Sooooo, zwar wenig gekreuzt, aber viel gelesen und momentan mit 68% Gesamtquote gut im Rennen. Hoffe das hat diesmal gereicht und die momentan Statistik ist reliabel (gestern war sie es zumindest). Bin im Physikum Herbst wegen 4 Pkt leider durchgefallen und bin  :Traurig:  danach dermaen frustriert gewesen, dass ich aufgrund von Vertrauensverlust bassierter Reaktanz erst gar nicht angetreten bin...Im Nachhinein betrachtet sehr dumm, aber  :Wand:  naja  ..................  Nun steht also noch die Mndliche in einer Woche an und werde alles geben das es passt, zu mal die Prfungskonstellation (sympathische Prfer und nur noch ein Mitprfling) mehr als optimal ist. Drcke Euch Allen die Daumen fr die Mndliche ( sofern noch offen ) und das ihr die Schriftliche geschafft habt.....  :Top:

----------


## Colourful

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, ihr habt es erstmal geschafft!  :Big Grin:  

@Abi mit der Signatur kannst du auch nur bestehen, hat mich so zum Lachen gebracht, mit der habe ich mich nmlich im Sommer auch motiviert, aber da hatte ich auch meine Lernpausen immer brav auf die TdF abgestimmt, das war doch ganz nett.  Und diesen Sommer.  :Love:

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo!
Es ist das erste Mal dass ich hier vorbeischaue... Mag mich informieren wie zuverlssig die Statistik ist... Mit wieviel Abweichung muss man rechnen? Danke fr eure Antworten...

----------


## avat0r

Hey,

weiss jemand wann das IMPP ihre PDF Lsungen online stellt? Hat da jemand Erfahrungwerte von frheren Physikas?

Beste Gre

----------


## Strodti

Hallo Avat0r,
das dauert ein paar Wochen (glaube 3-4, aber da kann ich mich irren). Erstmal luft ja noch die Frist, in der Einsprche gegen Fragen gestellt werden knnen und dann mssen diese Einsprche geprft werden. Das dauert etwas und dann bekommst du eine nette Urkunde mit Note und Lsungen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

mndliche auch versemmelt...tzender Anatom  :Frown: (
Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf das Studium und wei auch gar nicht ob ich noch als Arzt arbeiten mchte irgendwann...ich bin sooo gefrustet :/

----------


## MissGarfield83

> mndliche auch versemmelt...tzender Anatom (
> Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf das Studium und wei auch gar nicht ob ich noch als Arzt arbeiten mchte irgendwann...ich bin sooo gefrustet :/


*knuddel* Woher kommt der Frust denn genau? Durch die Prfungen?

----------


## Unregistriert

hallo ...
weiss jemand,mann medi learn die bestehungsgrenze anzeigt....gruss

----------


## Lynyia

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne ganz blde Frage. Ich bin Wiederholer und habe gerade super super super Panik, dass ich wieder total daneben gehauen hab.

Gestern 86 heute 110 richtige Kreuze.
Ich glaub ich werd verrckt wenn die Warterei solange dauert.
Auerdem fngt unser Trimester schon am 12.4. an, bis dahin msste ich doch Bescheid haben oder??

Hilfe!!!!

----------


## expecting

Yaaaaaaayyy  :Party:   :Party:   :Party: 


Laut ML hab ich an beiden Tagen exakt die gleiche Prozentzahl hingelegt, nmlich 67,5  ::-dance:  

Ich bin sowas von erleichtert und froh, das gibt es gar nicht !!!
(Und totmde, in 3 Tagen ca. 7 Stunden geschlafen  ::-oopss:  )


Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben, ich freu mich fr alle und jeden  :Top:   :Party:   ::-dance:

----------


## Cidra

@Lynyia, das wren ja dann 196Punkte und damit httest du doch eindeutig bestanden?! Ich wei, zwar nicht wann die offiziellen Ergebnisse da sind ( ich schtz in 2bis4Wochen ) aber die MediLearn-Ergebnisse stimmen doch zu 99prozent, oder?! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lynyia

Oh Gott, du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen was fr ein Stein mir grad vom Herzen fllt.
Klar hundertprozentig ist es erst wenn die Post kommt, aber so kann ich doch schon etwas ruhiger schlafen.
Mndlich habe ich nmlich schon erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht .

Ich bin quasi ein freier Mensch seid heute 13 Uhr.

----------


## Cidra

Glaub ich dir, aber wenn man 192Punkte hat, kann man "relativ" entspannt sein, weil du ja mindestens 60Prozent brauchst (soweit ich wei); mir gehts nicht anders. Dieser mentale Stre ist einfach enorm.
Die Mndliche hab ich leider noch vor mir (nchste Woche  :Woow: ); ich msst heut eigentlich auch noch etwas schaffen, aber ich bin sooo mde  ::-oopss:

----------


## Lynyia

ich denke heute noch lernen macht nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Geh ins Bett und schlaf dich aus, dann lernst du morgen viel effektiver.

Wann genau bist du denn dran?

----------


## Cidra

am 17.3 also Mittwoch, das wird ganz schn knapp, zumal ich nich die grten Sympathie-Bolzen als Prfer hab, die brigens auch nichts einschrnken :kotzen: 
aber naja, Hauptsache die Schriftliche is erst mal berstanden :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Wieso sollten wir dich verurteilen? Ich wnsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg beim Versuch im Sommer - da klappt es dann bestimmt!




> @Abi mit der Signatur kannst du auch nur bestehen, hat mich so zum Lachen gebracht, mit der habe ich mich nmlich im Sommer auch motiviert, aber da hatte ich auch meine Lernpausen immer brav auf die TdF abgestimmt, das war doch ganz nett.  Und diesen Sommer.


 :Meine Meinung: 
 :Grinnnss!:  :Top: 

@expecting: Ich bin genauso mde - hab in jeder von den zwei Nchten nur ca. 1,5 Stunden geschlafen...dafr von vorhin bis jetzt gerade...und dann online gegangen - und was sehe ich??? Es drfte gereicht haben! ICH BIN DURCH!!! Juhuu!!!  ::-dance: 

Ich wnsch euch alle Kraft und alles Durchhaltevermgen der Welt frs Mndliche und v.a. natrlich viel Erfolg!!! Ihr schafft das!!!

----------


## Verzweifelttttt

Bin auch beim 3. Versuch endlich druch! 
mit 223 p. kann ich mich nicht mehr beschweren. Endlich nie wieder Vorklinik. 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen und Viel Erfolg fr diejenigen, die noch einen Versuch vor sich haben.

----------


## be.su

huuuiiiiiii
habe laut ML ca. 219 punkte also etwas mehr als 68% wowww,, kanns irgendwie nicht richtig glauben... wre mein letzter Versuch gwesen :Oh nee...: 
Jetzt heit es wohl BYE BYE BLDE  :kotzen:  VORKLINIK

----------------------------------------------------------------
KLINIK ICH KOMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEE   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sayeh

glckwunsch an alle!

denke mal dass ich bestanden habe... laut ML hab ich 207 punkte... kein dolles ergebnis aber hey, hauptsache durch!!

jetz erst mal frs mndliche lernen.....  :peng:

----------


## be.su

HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH AN ALLE DIE ES GESCHAFFT HABEN !!!!!!
Fr die Leute an der Bestehgrenze:Haltet durch ,, ich kenne die Situation vom H09 da heit es nur ein khlen Kopf bewahren.  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: Glckwunsch!!! Hauptsache bestanden! Und das Mndliche schaffst du jetzt auch noch - und kurz danach steht ja schon die nchste "groe" (naja, eigentlich eher "kleine"  :hmmm...: ) Sache fr dich an! Ich wnsch dir alles Gute!!!

Und ein allgemeines Dankeschn an alle, die in den letzten Monaten mit dabei waren und mitgelitten haben...hat oft geholfen hier mitzuschreiben! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## masenxyz

auch von mir Glckwunsch an alle  :Grinnnss!: 
War mein letzter Versuch und endlich bestanden. 202 Punkte sind zwar nicht der Renner, aber hauptsache bestanden...hatte gegen ende echt keine Lust mehr zum Lernen...aber egal.

fr alle die im Sommer noch mal ran mssen drck ich ganz fest die Daumen...irgendwann wird alles gut  :Grinnnss!: 

groen Dank geht an dieser Stelle an das Medilearn-Team....

----------


## Lizard

Hi!
Ich habe wohl auch bestanden mit 228 Punkten! :Party:  :Party: 
Jetzt aber noch die Mndliche  :Keks:

----------


## Unregistriert

herzlichen glckwunsch euch allen... ich habe 185.. grrr bin so sauer enttuscht und noch viel mehr. habe alles bestanden bis jetzt und nun fliege ich durchs physikum?! wenn man die klausur vom 1 tag in relation setzt (egal ob falsche bge ) war unsere echt bel. habe die letzten 3 examina 1 und 2 tag mit ber 80 prozent gekreuzt. habe sie mir extra aufgeheoben und erst einen tag vor der prfung bearbeitet. und nun das... und dann hat ML noch betsehungsgrenze von 184 .... fhl mich wie alice im wunderland die zurck kommt und denkt das war doch nicht real...

----------


## tortet

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Habe gestern eigentlich gedacht, ich wre konzentriert und hatte auch ein extrem gutes Gefhl - erstaunlich, was man sich fr einen Bockmist zusammenkreuzt, wenn man bermdet ist :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: .

Nix lernen heute - wie geil ist das denn.... ::-bee:

----------


## Unregistriert

hey,
also ich bin wohl auch an der bestehensgrenze ,wei aber gar nicht wie diese fr dieses jahr lautet woher wisst ihr das????
wo kann ich das nachgucken,od.zumindest die prognose?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> hey,
> also ich bin wohl auch an der bestehensgrenze ,wei aber gar nicht wie diese fr dieses jahr lautet woher wisst ihr das????
> wo kann ich das nachgucken,od.zumindest die prognose?


http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=56969

----------


## Unregistriert

oh vielen dank fr die schnelle antwort!!!!
ich hab im moment 190 pkt.wird also ganz knapp ,aber ich hoffe dann einfach das die bestehensgrenze bei 184 bleibt ....dann htt ich ja bestanden

----------


## Unregistriert

Weiss jemand, wo man Fragen rgen kann?  :hmmm...: 

War auf der IMPP-Seite und finde es vor lauter Links net...

----------


## Strodti

Da gibts kein Onlineformular fr  :hmmm...: 

Schriftlich zum IMPP nach Mainz.

----------


## sayeh

> @sayeh: Glckwunsch!!! Hauptsache bestanden! Und das Mndliche schaffst du jetzt auch noch - und kurz danach steht ja schon die nchste "groe" (naja, eigentlich eher "kleine" ) Sache fr dich an! Ich wnsch dir alles Gute!!!
> 
> Und ein allgemeines Dankeschn an alle, die in den letzten Monaten mit dabei waren und mitgelitten haben...hat oft geholfen hier mitzuschreiben!


Hey abi! Glckwnsch gebe ich hiermit wrmstens zurck!
Danke, mann hier sind ja alle so lieb  :Love:  Das hat mir in den letzten Wochen auf jeden Fall voll geholfen hier im Forum

Nach der Prfung gestern hatte ich so eien Ziehen im Unterleib... Und ich so laut zu meinem Bauch: "So nicht! Ich hab die ganzen letzten Nchte beschissen geschlafen, darberhinaus zwei Prfungen gehabt und ich will jetzt noch die Mndliche machen. BLEIB GEFLLIGST DRIN!"

Waren aber wohl nur Senkwehen oder so  :Grinnnss!:  Mann hab ich nen Schreck gekriegt  :peng:  Fr ihn war das ja auch alles Stress....


SO genug gelabert, Biochemie ist heute dran  ::-stud:  :peng:  Dienstag ist es vorbei.
Ach und abi: Geh feiern und trink einen fr mich mit  :Party:  ich wrd ja so gern nen Gin Tonic trinken, aber ich bleibe fr den Moment noch bei Apfelsaft

----------


## Jemine

Wow, ich freu mich so fr euch! Das war ja die letzten Tage hier echt ein Krimi...

Daumen fr alle noch ausstehenden Mndlichen werden selbstverstndlich wieder gedrckt.

----------


## Nilani

na coole Sache. Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es gepackt haben  :Party:  :Party: . Sind ja soweit alle vom harten Kern hier im Thread, durch, oder? Auer Layeah (o.., sorry  :Blush: ). Aber war so vielleicht das beste und n. Mal klappt es dann sicher. Diesmal sind ja auch einige mit dem 3. Versuch durch  :Top:  

Die mndliche wird auch schon hinhauen. Drcke da natrlich der/dem Magdeburger nochmal besonders die Daumen ;)

Mir hat das Forum damals auch sehr geholfen, ist schon klasse, dass es ML gibt. So und ab demnchst lesen wir uns dann im Klinik-Forum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

He ho! Ich hab meinen Eltern heute das Auto wieder gebracht und hab damit auch erstmal wieder Internet^^

Also ich hab laut Medilearn nun wohl 198 Punkte. Also zwar grenzwertig und als "gut" kann mans wohl auch nicht bezeichnen, aber sch*** drauf, sieht nach bestanden aus *g*
Oh ich war gestern sooo mde, ich hab Abends noch mit nem Freund nen Horrorfilm geschaut und wr dabei schon eingeschlafen, obwohl das bse Kind schon leicht gruselig war (ich hasse bse Gruselkinder). Aber auf jeden Fall lie er mich ziemlich kalt, weil ich eigentlich nur damit beschftigt war wach zu bleiben XD


Heute wird noch geschillt und morgen guck ich mir dann mal Sachen fr's Mndliche an.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich bin leider durchgefallen und will jetzt unbedingt den Kurs(frs schriftliche) machen.Weiss jemand ob/wo man den Kurs in Berlin machen kann?



> freue mich fr euch mdels....habt es geschafft 
> 
> ich musste die fr mich beste entscheidung treffen
> ich wnsche euch viel spa in der klinik
> werde wohl keinen von euch hier noch mal lesen....aber vllt ab herbst dann ;)
> ich brauch noch eine weile um mich zu beruhigen
> 
> bei mir lag es nicht am lernen, sondern an der psyche...werde den kurs bei medi learn machen, meine schwiegereltern spendieren die eine hlfte die andere hlfte werden wir bezahlen
> 
> ...

----------


## Unregistriert

wei gar nicht, ob ML sowas in Berlin anbietet,da in Marburg Teilnehmer aus Berlin auch waren,
alles Gute!

----------


## goeme

Hallo,

Infos zu den Medi Learn Kursen findest du hier!

Viel Erfolg beim nchsten Versuch!

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen zusammen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Nochmals herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die schon durch sind!

@sayeh: viel Glck frs Mndliche am Dienstag, Du packst das! Der Kleine darf erst danach raus  :Grinnnss!: 

Natrlich auch allen anderen viel Glck fr die mndichen Prfungen, die noch ausstehen.

Starte heute mit einem lockeren Histo-Aufwrmprogramm - die Luft ist raus, hab die letzten 2 Tage nur rumgegammelt und war zu nix fhig... Mittlerweile ist mir alles ziemlich egal, nach der Prfung gehts erstmal weg  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

nein in berlin sind die kurse nicht  :Big Grin: 

hab mich in oberweimar angemeldet und hoffe da jetzt noch einen platz zu bekommen.

bin auch sehr glcklich. meine oma war so traurig, dass sie gesagt hat, dass sie die andere hlfte des kurses bezahlt.....von daher hab ich auch keine finanzielle belastung und brauch mir keine sorgen machen....

hoffe der kurs wirds bei mir dann richten.
wie gesagt wir fahren dennoch in den urlaub, denn auch wenn ich durchgefallen bin, habe ich es verdient jetzt erstmal einen monat ruhe zu haben

danach werde ich den stoff dann wieder aufnehmen und aufarbeiten, damit ich nicht ganz unvorbereitet in die kurse startet

also drckt mir die daumen, dass dann im herbst meine nerven halten  :Big Grin: 

wenn der kurs fr mich sehr gut luft und ich danach bestehe, werde ich den auch gleich frs hex buchen, wenns dann so weit ich....denn ich glaube wirklich dass es bei mir an diesen doofen mc fragen liegt

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> also drckt mir die daumen, dass dann im herbst meine nerven halten


Das machen wir Laelya - ganz fest ! Du schaffst das, wirst sehen - nach dem Kurs kannst du mit der Art de Fragen besser umgehen und dann luft es auch bei dir und du jubels hier im Herbst - o.k.?

----------


## sayeh

hey laelya,

das klappt schon! hab von einigen gehrt wie super die kurse sind und dass sie es ohne nie geschafft htten....

ich mach ja jetz auch erstmal pause, von daher starten wir im herbst dann gemeinsam mit der klinik!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

danke ihr seid lieb  :Big Grin: 

heute gehts erstmal zur taufe meiner zuknftigen nichte (nichte meines verlobten) sie ist total vernarrt in uns beide....komisch  :Love: 
aber ist auch ne se

@sayeh:
cool dann hab ich ja noch jemanden mit dem ich mich austauschen kann :Party:

----------


## glasengel

Wow, das war ja ganz schn spannend! Habe mich jetzt durch die Seiten gelesen und gratuliere allen herzlich!!  :Party: 
Das Schriftliche ist echt ein Nervenkrieg und wenn man hier durchfllt ist es keine Schande! Ich wnsche viel Erfolg und Glck fr's nchste Mal.

Bin jetzt auch wieder in der Stadt und sollt heute wieder mit dem Lernen fr's Mndliche beginnen, aber ich bin jetzt schon so unglaublich nervs... Ich schaue mir stndig den Stundenplan fr das SoSe an und kann mich gar net mehr auf Anatomie konzentrieren... Mist!
Da hilft wohl nur einfach durchhalten...

----------


## sayeh

wh, bermorgen mndliche. ich kann nicht mehr!!!  ::-oopss: 

ich kann nur noch ganz oberflchlich lernen, hoffe das reicht.

die leute dies schon hinter sich haben: ist das wirklich so, dass man mehr im kopf hat als man von sich denkt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ich kann nur noch ganz oberflchlich lernen, hoffe das reicht.
> 
> die leute dies schon hinter sich haben: ist das wirklich so, dass man mehr im kopf hat als man von sich denkt?


zwei mal ein ganz dickes JA sayeh, dass wird - wirst sehen, wenn ich daran denke wie verrckt ich mich gemacht habe und der festen berzeugung war, ich kann ja nur durchfallen, denn alle aus meiner Lerngruppe konnten alles soooooo viel besser erklren als ich  :peng:   ... ach da muss ich noch heute schmunzeln ber meine Panik und deswegen glaubt mir - die Angst vor der mndlichen Prfung ist vllig ungerechtfertigt, ihr habt alle richtig viel gemacht und wer das schriftliche jetzt bestanden hat, der hat so viel Wissen im Kopf, dass er das mndliche auch schafft, so ist es einfach

----------


## tortet

@glasengel: wann ist es bei Dir soweit? Zum feste Daumendrcken :Top: 

@sayeh: komm, halt duch, das kriegst Du auch noch hin! 

Ich hab sowas von keine Lust mehr - werde mich wirklich nur auf die Themen der Altprotokolle beschrnken, mir doch egal  :bhh: 

Wollte heute eigentlich ein bischen was tun, bisher nix draus geworden ::-oopss:

----------


## pillepalle1979

Hi alle zusammen!

Wei einer was bei der Auswertung das FD hinter der Numerierung der Fragen bedeutet?

----------


## sayeh

> Hi alle zusammen!
> 
> Wei einer was bei der Auswertung das FD hinter der Numerierung der Fragen bedeutet?


Das sind die Fragen zu denen es eine ForumsDiskussion (FD) gibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pillepalle1979

Ah alles klar: Vielen Dank

----------


## Linn

Ich bin immer noch so mde, das ist unglaublich.
Und ich bin irgendwie planlos  ::-oopss:  :
Der Anatomieprfer will so viel wissen...ich wei berhaupt nicht, wie ich mich nochmal aufraffen soll, um planvoll fr die mndliche zu lernen, die schon arg bald ist. Fang ich mit den oberen Extremitten an oder den unteren oder doch lieber erstmal Histo oder Neuro oder Situs oder fange ich mit der Bauchwand an???  :was ist das...?:

----------


## sayeh

ich muss morgen die gesamte anatomie in einem tag lernen  ::-oopss:  was das wohl ergibt? gott wei es, und da ich nicht an ihn glaube, nicht mal er....

mal schauen was die prfer am dienstag so wissen wollen!

danke frs mutmachen khiri, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, denn die mndliche prfung kann man ja gar nicht einschtzen, hngt alles von den prfern ab und die sind ja unterschiedlich.... bin einfach nur froh wenn das weg ist !  :Party:  (mit malzbier)

----------


## glasengel

@tortet
Ich habe am 25. Prfung und obwohl ich den Stre mit der schriftlichen Prfung nicht hatte ist die Luft irgendwie raus... 
Naja, gleich treffe ich mich im Histosaal, mal sehen, ob was von dem lngstvergangen Histotagen hngen geblieben ist.
Wnsche euch einen schnen Tag und viel Motivation! Bald ist es wirklich vorbei ;)

----------


## panamama

was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn man im schriftlichen nich die bestehensgrenze schafft?

muss man dann trotzdem in die mndliche? is irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen...

----------


## tortet

@glasengel: bin dann schon im Urlaub und werde ganz fest an Dich denken!

@Linn: dasselbe Problem... es sind nur noch wenige Tage, die ersten 2 habe ich nicht lernen knnen, weil garnix mehr ging (kam noch privater Stress dazu)... Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass mehr sitzt, als man meint... 

Heute die restlichen Histoprparate, danach starte ich mit BC... :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...: 
Morgen und bermorgen dann BC - Physio im Wechsel, am Tag vor der Prfung nochmal ein Paar Anadinge ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis (Schildknorpel mit Muskeln :kotzen: )

----------


## ISG

@panamama:
ich hab letztes mal die Bestehensgrenze um einen Punkt verpasst. Bin dann ne Woche spter im Mndlichen gewesen, und zum Glck bestanden. Hab dann dieses Jahr nur die Schriftliche machen mssen (sollte gereicht haben  ::-dance: ). Also wenn Du denkst es knnte knapp sein mit der Schriftlichen, versuch auf jedenfall das Mndliche. Vieleicht reichts ja. Viel Glck auf jedenfall. Aber einfach nur nicht hingen kalppt nicht.

----------


## abi07

So, ich bin wieder zu Hause, hab am Samstag erstmal die Nacht durchgefeiert (auf einer Geburtstagsparty zwar, aber immerhin...) und dann den ganzen Sonntag geschlafen. Sorry, ich will euch nicht neidisch machen - bald habt ihr es auch geschafft!

Ich kann total verstehen, dass bei euch jetzt erstmal die Luft raus war/ist - genauso ging es mir nach dem Mndlichen. Aber vielleicht ist das gar nicht schlecht, sonst wrde man wahrscheinlich wahnsinnig werden. Rechtzeitig zwei Tage vor dem Schriftlichen ist bei mir die Panik und damit auch die Lenrfhigkeit zurckgekommen - so viel wie in den letzten Tagen vor bzw. an den Prfungstagen selbst habe ich die ganzen Tage nach der Mndlichen nicht gelernt...
Also keine Sorge - das Adrenalin puscht euch dann schon noch rechtzeitig hoch, so dass ihr in der Prfung zur Vollform Auflaufen knnt.  :Top: 

@sayeh: Noch 1 Tag! Durchhalten, morgen hast du es geschafft!!!

@all: Weiterkmpfen, nicht aufgeben, egal, wie das Schriftliche gelaufen ist! Ansonsten: siehe Signatur!

PS: Es schneit schon wieder den ganzen Tag. Dabei ist fr heute Abend ein Vorbereitungsspiel angesetzt - langsam ist das echt nicht mehr witzig.  :kotzen:

----------


## Linn

> @Linn: dasselbe Problem... es sind nur noch wenige Tage, *die ersten 2 habe ich nicht lernen knnen, weil garnix mehr ging* (kam noch privater Stress dazu)... Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass mehr sitzt, als man meint... 
> 
>  am Tag vor der Prfung nochmal ein Paar Anadinge ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis (Schildknorpel mit Muskeln)


Uns scheint's wirklich gleich zu gehen. Auch mir fehlen 2 Tage und joa, die Prfer schrnken auch nichts ein - wie ich erfahren habe. Jucheee sag ich da nur.  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Uff - heute den Tag gut mit Histo und Makro rumgebracht.... warum muss ich ausgerechnet unseren anspruchsvollsten Ana-Prfer erwischen...

Glaube nicht so recht, dass das was wird, all die vielen Details, die man parat haben muss -  :was ist das...?:  :Keks: 


Sayeh, alles Gute fr morgen! Go, Sayeh, go *Pomponswedel*

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Auch von mir - viel Glck fr morgen Sayeh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lizard

Boah- hab echt keinen Bock mehr aufs mndliche zu lernen, das ist ein Fa ohne Boden. Hab ausgerechnet den ChefBiochemiker erwischt. :Keks:

----------


## jijichu

> Boah- hab echt keinen Bock mehr aufs mndliche zu lernen, das ist ein Fa ohne Boden. Hab ausgerechnet den ChefBiochemiker erwischt.



Das wird schon! Die wissen, dass man nicht alles wissen kann! und wenns sehr spezifisch wird, dann geht es nur darum, fr welche Note sie sich entscheiden! 
Bei mir war der Prfungsvorsitzender der absolute Horror, bin aber erstaunlicherweise echt gut durchgekommen. 
Du schaffst das, ich drck Dir die Daumen!  :Keks: 
LG

----------


## tortet

Mal ne dumme Frage: "eat me"-Rezeptor und der Rezeptor fr Fas, ist das dasselbe? Wikipedia schweigt sich da aus und mein Lffler leider auch :Grinnnss!:  :Keks: 

Edit: ah, habs gefunden - was es alles gibt....  :hmmm...: ))

----------


## abi07

*dicke Portion Motivation rberschieb*

Arbeitet die Protokolle richtig gut durch - lest das Zeug in gescheiten Bchern nach...selbst, wenn ihr keine "Altfragen" kriegt, habt ihr dann Themen, die sicher sitzen und der Prfer auch gerne mag - da kann man dann gut versuchen, das Gesprch in die entsprechende Richtung zu lenken. Am besten kann man sich auf Histo vorbereiten, denn da kriegt man ja meistens anfangs keine spezielle Frage, sondern soll erstmal nur was zum Prparat aufschreiben. Da wei man wenigstens, was einen erwartet - und wenn man zum Prparat schon mal viel sagen kann, hat der Prfer gleich einen positiven Eindruck und dann luft auch der Rest von Ana. 
In Biochemie sind bei den meisten die groen Stoffklassen und Stoffwechselwege wichtig, auerdem Molekularbiologie, was eigentlich in kaum einer Prfung fehlt. 
Physio ist unterschiedlich - aber da kann man gut was erzhlen. Die wichtgsten Formeln sollte man aufschreiben knnen und auch die wichtigsten Diagramme zeichnen. Zumindest bei uns lassen sie sowas gerne machen...

So, ich werde mich jetzt ins Bett hauen - Spiel ist brigens mal wieder ausgefallen... :Traurig: , stattdessen "nur" Training...

----------


## negin.p

Mndliche geschafft  :Party: 
macht euch keine Sorgen, die mndliche ist total entspannt....
Ich wollte es nie glauben, wenn andere das meinten...
Aber es ist so  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Prfer wissen, dass man einfach nur noch Banane ist ....

Ihr schafft es... Drck euch die Daumen

----------


## sayeh

ich sitze gerade an der uni. in einer stunde ist es soweit.... bananenmatsch ist genau das wie sich mein hirn gerade anfhlt... ich hoffe ich kann euch in 5 stunden einen schnen bericht abliefern  :Oh nee...:

----------


## goeme

Dicken Glckwunsch nach Gttingen schickt!
Ich nehme mal an du gehst grade zu Bett und stehst am Tag nach deiner mndlichen net um diese Schlafenszeit schon auf  :hmmm...: 

Viele Gre
Sascha

@sayeh
VIEL ERFOLG!

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: ICH WNSCHE DIR GANZ VIEL ERFOLG!!! DU SCHAFFST ES!!! Und dann kannst du ganz entspannt und in aller Ruhe erstmal deinen Mutterpflichten nachkommen... :Top: 

@negin: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## tortet

*Sayeh, es wird alles gutgehen! Du schaffst das!*

Und morgen oder so htte ich gern einen ausfhrlichen Bericht  :Grinnnss!: 

@negin: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## melba_

sayeh, du schaffst das! und welcher unmensch wrde ein hochschwangeres mdchen durchfallen lassen?  :dagegen:  viel erfolg!!!

und glckwunsch an alle, die es schon geschafft haben!

----------


## negin.p

> Dicken Glckwunsch nach Gttingen schickt!
> Ich nehme mal an du gehst grade zu Bett und stehst am Tag nach deiner mndlichen net um diese Schlafenszeit schon auf 
> 
> Viele Gre
> Sascha
> 
> @sayeh
> VIEL ERFOLG!



Hey Sascha,
doch ich bin automatisch um halb sieben wach gewesen...  :Frown: 
muss mich noch ans nicht lernen gewhnen
kannst noch nicht ganz glauben  :Smilie: 

Danke fr alles
wnsch dir viel Erfolg

Liebe Gre
Negin

----------


## negin.p

Danke fr die Glckwnsche ....

wenn ich es geschafft hab, schafft ihr es auch  :Smilie: 
Drcke allen die Daumen

Haltet durch :Top:

----------


## panamama

hey hey,

glckwunsch an alle, die schon die mndliche hinter sich gebracht haben.
wie genau is das denn bei euch abgelaufen? wie schlimm war's und was wurdet ihr so gefragt?

----------


## sayeh

So Leute es ist vollbracht und auch ich habe bestanden!
Hat nur fr eine drei gereicht, aber hauptsache DURCH!!!!

Also kurzer Bericht:

Vorweg: Es ist wirklich nur ein Gesprch und nicht unbedingt totaler Stress, ich wrde da jedem die Angst nehmen wollen. Aber mir persnlich ist die Nervositt erst nach der Prfung gewichen, ich war 4 Stunden lang daueraufgeregt. Was mich jetzt nciht behindert hat, oder so, aber einfach sehr anstrengend war. Im Nachhinein ist die Zeit schnell vergangen. Manchmal ist es whrend man da sitzt aber auch ganz schn zh... Trotzdem nichts was man nicht aushlt!  :Grinnnss!:  (Mein Bauch hat sich zwischendrin total ausgebeult weil der Kleine auch sehr aufgeregt hat, ich hab auch gemerkt wie die Ana-Professorin immer draufgeguckt hat. Aber die Schwangerschaft wurde nicht thematisiert. Sehr professionell wie ich finde, damit auch ja keiner auf den Gedanken kommt ich hatte nen Bonus oder so. Im Endeffekt war die Note meiner Leistung angemessen)
Wir waren eine relativ schwache Gruppe, was einerseits gut war, dadurch dass keiner von irgendwem total berschattet war, andererseits auch manchmal etwas peinlich, ich glaube die dachten wir wissen gar nichts. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich immer was htte sagen knnen zu den Themen der anderen aber wenn ich dran war, verhaspelte ich mich etc pp. Das war aber nicht so das Problem.

Physio

1.	Runde Sinnesphysiologie:  Haarzellen (Funktion innere und uere), Sensorpotential, Transduktion, Transformation,  Transmitter und Rezeptor an der Ganglienzelle (Glutamat – AMPA)
2.	Runde Allg. Physiologie: Wirkung von Parasympathikus und Sympathikus auf das Herz
3.	Runde Aufgabenblatt: Entstehung eines Potentials, Elektrotonik, Membranlngskonstante Lambda, Wie schnell leitet ein myelinisiertes Neuron?

----> Ziemlich human, habs auch ganz gut hingekriegt, hier und da mal etwas gestolpert aber das war die Nervositt.


Biochemie

1.	Runde Molekularbiochemie: Was ist die zweithufigste Todesursache nach Herzkreislauferkrankungen (in unserer Gesellschaft?) -> Krebs: Entstehung von Krebszellen, Ras – kleines  G-Protein, p53, Protoonkogene
2.	Runde Stoffwechsel: Fettsureauf- und -abbau, Carnitin-Shuttle


Tja, Thema 1 war mein Stolperstein. Das hab ich bei den Vorbereitungen mal ganz weggelassen und konnte in dem Moment berhaupt nichts dazu sagen. Dann hat er soweit es ging die Basics dazu abgefragt und jedes Wissen aus mir rausgekramt. Sehr nett wie ich fande. 


Anatomie

1.	Runde Makroskopie: Prparat Herz. Erzhlen, was einem einfllt, Blutfluss, Miteinbeziehung des fetalen Kreislaufs
2.	Runde Histologie: Glandula submandibularis (Ich wusste gar nichts dazu, habe flschlicherweise Glandula parotis gesagt, sie ist nicht weiter darauf herum geritten und hat mir stattdessen ein EM-Bild von der Keimscheibe gegeben, worauf das Mesoderm farblich hervorgehoben war: axiales, paraxiales, intermedires und Seitenplatten-… Konnte ich benennen, wollte aber wissen was aus dem intermediren Mesoderm entsteht, da musste ich passen (Wolff-Gang))


Also Histo hatte ich auch Pech. Die Prparate der anderen waren Lymphknoten, Niere, sophagus. Und ich krieg die Glandula submandibularis. Na super. Hatte aufgrund von Altprotokollen jetzt mehr so "eindeutige" Histoprparate gelernt. Und das war mein 2. Stolperstein, konnte fast gar nichts dazu sagen, aber habs mit nem guten Bericht zum Herzen ausgeglichen.


So, noch ein Wort zum Schluss: DIE ALTPROTOKOLLE WAREN ZIEMLICH VERLSSLICH! Das fande ich sehr krass und auch wenn man das nicht verallgemeinern kann, nutzt eure auch!  :Grinnnss!: 





So ich geh ne Runde schlafen, bin K.O.

Und ihr schafft das alle! Wirklich, die WOLLEN einen nicht durchfallen lassen!

Ganz Liebe Gre, Glckwunsch an die Besteher und Viel Erfolg an die, die noch mssen,

die Sayeh  :Party: 


edit: es haben ALLE bestanden!  :Grinnnss!: 

noch ein edit: abi, tortet, melba und die anderen: DANKE, das Forum hat mich super durchdie letzte Zeit begeleitet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## THawk

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Und willkommen in der Klinik, bzw. in post-prklinischer Auszeit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

super, herzlichen glckwunsch!!! muss ein unglaublich tolles gefhl sein! :Top:

----------


## tortet

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Schon Dich und erhol Dich gut!

Vielen Dank fr Deinen Bericht, werde jetzt mal schmkern... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## sayeh

ja was glaubt ihr was bei mir noch nach der prfung abging auf dem 2 stndigen weg nach hause: jo, unterleibsschmerzen und ziehen, ich bin fast wahnsinnig geworden, aber baby bleibt bis jetzt drin und ich hoffe ich hab noch ein kleinwenig zeit fr mich  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch!
Sayeh, ich hoffe, du kannst dich jetzt ordentlich ausruhen, ein bissl die Zeit genieen und ausspannen! Glckwunsch, Glckwunsch, Glckwunsch!
Hab mit euch mitgefiebert!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## knysi

mchte mich grad ungern durch seitenlange Diskussionen klicken, aber meine frage: wirds eventuell eine Anfechtung gegen das Physikum Mrz 2010 in form einer Sammelklage geben? wegen Ungleichbehandlung oder so?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> mchte mich grad ungern durch seitenlange Diskussionen klicken, aber meine frage: wirds eventuell eine Anfechtung gegen das Physikum Mrz 2010 in form einer Sammelklage geben? wegen Ungleichbehandlung oder so?


Lass mich raten : Du hattest zuwenig Pkte, warst nicht selbst betroffen und versuchst jetzt daraus Kapital zu schlagen dass andere betroffen waren und dich damit vorbeizumogeln ... :dagegen:

----------


## melba_

meine gte, wie sich manche leute in diesem forum als moralapostel und besserwisser aufspielen, ist ja echt ekelhaft.  :kotzen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> meine gte, wie sich manche leute in diesem forum als moralapostel und besserwisser aufspielen, ist ja echt ekelhaft.


Ne , nur wer zu faul ist mal Threads zu lesen und sich einfach nur mit dem geringsten Aufwand irgendwo dranhngen will scheint wirklich in die Kategorie zu faul zu gehren - und sich mit dem geringsten Aufwand vorbeischummeln ist einfach net ... ist ne Sache der Einstellung!

----------


## jijichu

> Ne , nur wer zu faul ist mal Threads zu lesen und sich einfach nur mit dem geringsten Aufwand irgendwo dranhngen will scheint wirklich in die Kategorie zu faul zu gehren - und sich mit dem geringsten Aufwand vorbeischummeln ist einfach net ... ist ne Sache der Einstellung!


Grundstzlich hast Du auch Recht, allerdings hat er/sie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass er in der Vorbereitung fr die mndl. steckt und deswegen nicht alles durchlesen kann aus Zeitgrnden. 

Also knysi, viel Erfolg bei der mndl. und lasst uns mal On Topic bleiben  :Grinnnss!:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Nilani

Hey, Sayeh, herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:   :Top:   :Party: 
Jetzt aber richtig abspannen und die letzten Tage/Wochen mit dem kleinen Wurm genieen (bzw. die Zeit ohne ihn, danach wirds stressig genug ;)). 

Schn,  dass das so super luft, drcke natrlich weiterhin allen die Daumen fr alle, die noch ran mssen, ihr packt das auch  :Keks: 

(Sitz gerade im Arztzimmer, weils hier, im Gegensatz zum Wohnheim, einen Fernseher gibt ... House musste heut einfach mal sein  :Grinnnss!:  Fr. ist Famu schon wieder vorbei)

----------


## Zanza

Sayeh, von mir auch Glckwunsch zum bestandenen P!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wnsch dir eine schne Zeit, erst ohne und dann mit Baby! Und dann viel Spa in der Klinik!

Allen, die noch ran mssen, ganz viel Erfolg!

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch Zayeh!!!  :Party: 

@all: Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das IMPP erst nach Einsprchen von Prfungsteilnehmern aktiv wird und erwarte keine Presseerklrung. Mal sehen was passiert, bin gespannt.

----------


## abi07

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, sayeh!!!  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 
Und ne drei ist doch  :Top:  - du wolltest ja - zumindes anfangs - einfach nur bestehen, oder? 

Kann nur besttigen, was sayeh gesagt hat: Prfungsprotokolle helfen in den meisten Fllen. Die Prfung ist bei den meisten okay, aber die Situation trotzdem nicht das, was man gerne fter haben will...

Zum Physikumsproblem: Das ist fr alle, die beteiligt waren (ob nun betroffen oder nicht) eine ziemlich unangenehme Situation - ganz einfach deshalb, weil man so in der Luft hngt und nicht wirklich einschtzen kann, was daraus wird. Aber dazu kann ich nur auch sagen: Konzentriert euch erstmal aufs Mndliche, der Rest ergibt sich schon...

----------


## kathl88

Hallo!!!


eine ganz wichtige frage:

wieviele versuche hat man insgesamt fr das physikum (sowohl schriftl. als auch mndl.)?
Kann mir das jemand sagen? Jeweils 3 dachte ich immer.

Was passiert, wenn meine Freundin die eigentlich schon 6. Semester wre, zur mndlichen Prfung einfach nicht geht? ohne krankschreibung ect.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das geht.

danke fr hilfe!

und nen schnen abend!

----------


## jijichu

> Hallo!!!
> 
> 
> eine ganz wichtige frage:
> 
> wieviele versuche hat man insgesamt fr das physikum (sowohl schriftl. als auch mndl.)?
> Kann mir das jemand sagen? Jeweils 3 dachte ich immer.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn meine Freundin die eigentlich schon 6. Semester wre, zur mndlichen Prfung einfach nicht geht? ohne krankschreibung ect.
> ...


Du hast 3 Versuche, sowohl schriftlich als auch mndlich. Wenn Deine Freundin ihren letzten Versuch hat und einfach nicht hingeht (ohne Krankschreibung), dann wars das. Je nach Bundesland ist wohl auch ein Attest von einem normalen Arzt akzeptiert (wurde mir z.B. aus Berlin erzhlt), allerdings will die Mehrheit einen Attest vom Amtsarzt und das ist auch nicht immer eine Garantie, dass das LPA es akzeptiert.

----------


## kathl88

Ok gut, so hab ich mir das gedacht. Aber wenn es ihr erster Versuch ist? Dann ist der Versuch einfach weg, wenn sie nicht erscheint richtig?
Hat das weitere Konsequenzen fr sie, wenn sie nix macht? oder muss sie beim LPA anrufen? Sie ist nicht krank, aber vllig panisch...nicht normal!

Was kann man empfehlen?

Danke schon mal!

----------


## jijichu

> Ok gut, so hab ich mir das gedacht. Aber wenn es ihr erster Versuch ist? Dann ist der Versuch einfach weg, wenn sie nicht erscheint richtig?
> Hat das weitere Konsequenzen fr sie, wenn sie nix macht? oder muss sie beim LPA anrufen? Sie ist nicht krank, aber vllig panisch...nicht normal!
> 
> Was kann man empfehlen?
> 
> Danke schon mal!


Wenn es ihr erster Versuch ist, dann gilt es als Fehlversuch ohne Entschuldigung. 
Panik kann ich verstehen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine verschenkte Chance ist. Ich hab vor einigen Tagen glaub ich schon mal geschrieben - das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass sie durchfllt, aber das ist sie sowieso wenn sie nicht hingeht. D.h. sie hat nichts zu verlieren, sondern im Gegenteil zur was zu gewinnen!  :Meine Meinung: 

Will niemanden zu etwas berreden, aber aus eigener Erfahrung tut es wirklich gut, sich den eigenen Dmonen zu stellen  ::-oopss:

----------


## kathl88

Das sehe ich auch so! Absolut, sie hat nix zu verlieren...
Ich machs ja auch!


Aber trotzdem interessiert mich mal, wie es ist, wenn man einfach nicht geht, aber auch berhaupt nicht anruft, keine krankschreibung ect.!

Was ist dann?

lg

----------


## Strodti

Dann wird der Versuch als nicht bestanden gewertet. 1 von 3 Versuchen ist dann futsch.

----------


## tortet

achja... seufz...

dann kmpfe ich hier jetzt mal weiter  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  

Wer ist denn jetzt noch im Thread, der das Mndliche noch vor sich hat?
Glasi, ok, und die Anderen?

Ich mchte nur noch, dass es vorbei ist... :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Knnen mal alle (natrlich freiwillig) ihr Prfungsdatum schreiben? Ich verliere gerade ein bisschen den berblick...

Ich wei, ihr steckt alle noch mittendrin, aber vielleicht kann jemand trotzdem was dazu sagen: Ich bin seit Freitag fertig und habe es trotzdem irgendwie noch nicht so wirklich verarbeitet. Trume fast jede Nacht von unlsbaren Prfungsfragen, von mndlichen Prfungen, in denen ich den Unterschied zwischen unklar definierten Psycho-Begriffen erklren muss, wache schweigebadet auf und versuche mich an irgendwelche Definitionen zu erinnern...ist das jetzt alles normal oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Ich denke ja eigentlich, dass das normal ist, wenn man sich ein ganzes Semester mit dem P beschftigt hat - da fnde ich es eher seltsam, wenn man gleich wieder weitermachen wrde, als wenn nichts gewesen wre. Aber andere (selbst betroffen) sagen mir, dass sie das irgendwie pathologisch finden, dass ich mich jetzt IMMER NOCH vom P erholen muss... :Nixweiss:

----------


## tortet

Bin erst am Freitag dran.

@abi: mach Dir keine Sorgen, habe noch nie was von einer durch das _bestandene_ P ausgelsten posttraumatischen Belastungsd. gehrt. :was ist das...?:  

Kannst Du Dich net mit Fussballspielen ablenken? 
Vielleicht auch mal Entspannungtechniken nutzen :Nixweiss: ? Yoga, Muskelentspannung nach Jacobsen....

----------


## melba_

hello girls,

ich bin auch noch im rennen. bin nchste woche erst fllig, male mir im moment keine chancen aus, zu bestehen und versuche jetzt einfach so gut es geht, nach protokollen zu lernen. werde froh sein, wenn es vorbei ist, egal ob bestanden oder nicht. diese warterei macht mich verrckt! 

abi, es ist doch noch nicht mal eine woche berstanden! ein bisschen zeit braucht sicher fast jeder, um zu realisieren, dass es wirklich vorbei und berstanden ist. mach dir keinen kopf.

----------


## sayeh

abi: irgendiwe s was du beschreibst. will das gar nicht runterspielen, aber das hat dich ja echt alles sehr mitgenommen.
ich denk jetzt schon gar nicht mehr ans p und ich fhl mich auch gut. das einzige woran ich denke, ist wer jetzt wohl gerade prfung hat und dass die mir leid tun, aber dass sie es auch bald geschafft haben (tortet: am freitag abend wird gefeiert!!!  :Party: )

trink doch jeden abend eine flasche wein, vielleicht lst sich das problem von selber! aber lange sollte das nicht mehr so weiter gehen. ich hab in meiner ersten post-p-nacht von blutentnahmen beim gyn getrumt, und dass ein bauer beim feld pflgen in unserer kleinstadt die pferde vom brandenburger tor unter seinem feld gefunden hat. schon komisch, oder?

weisst du was ich heute mache, das knntest du vll auch tun: alles (bcher, skripte, cds bltter) die mit den physikum zu tun haben werden verbannt aus meinem zimmer... wenn du dich an psycho erinnerst sprche man dann von stimulus kontrolle  ::-oopss: 

tortet: durchhalten, und altprotokolle nutzen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Ich darf nchste Woche Donnerstag auch noch zur Mndlichen  :Keks: 
Dann ist diese verdammte Vorklinik endlich vorbei  :Party:

----------


## tortet

@melba: nicht aufgeben, das wird schon hinhauen. (Sprichts, und kann selbst net mehr :Grinnnss!: )

@sayeh: danke fr die Motivation - hab die letzten beiden Tage nochmal aufgedreht, aber lange halte ich das nicht mehr durch...

Heute ist - soweit es geht - entspanntes Physioprogramm ... Muss mir dringend nochmal Auge und Ohr anschauen, das wars dann aber auch...
Natrlich knnte man noch mehr lernen, aber irgendwann muss es auchmal reichen... :grrrr....: 

Das mit dem Skripte verbannen habe ich nach der Schriftlichen auch getan - es tat extrem gut, den Bioordner wegzuwerfen  ::-oopss:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: Ja, tagsber und so denke ich gar nicht an mein eigenes P (auer an euch, wenn ich hier schreibe), aber im Traum kommen halt die Sachen wieder hoch...

@tortet: Heute ist wieder Training!  :Grinnnss!:  Aber wie gesagt, tagsber ist nicht das Problem, nur nachts. 

Und meine Sachen habe ich zwar noch nicht aus meinem Zimmer verbannt, aber habe sie in W gelassen - und da ich jetzt zu Hause bin, muss ich das Zeug auch gar nicht mehr sehen...

Naja, ich denke, es wird jetzt mit der Zeit immer weniger werden. Wenn erst der offizielle Bescheid, dass ich bestanden habe, da ist und diese ganze Sache mit den fehlerhaften Bgen geregelt ist (obwohl mich das ja eigentlich gar nicht betrifft), wird das auch vorbergehen. Heute Nacht habe ich z.B. getrumt, dass ein Windsto meinen Antwortbogen kurz vor Prfungsende vom Tisch geblasen hat und er dann nicht mehr auffindbar war...
Die ganze Sache hat mich halt doch ziemlich mitgenommen - und bei ein paar guten Bekannten ist das Bestehen noch nicht ganz sicher, da fiebert man natrlich auch noch mit...
Aber ich habe die nchsten Tage einiges vor: Fuball, Arzttermine, 30. Geburtstag von meiner Schwester, Besuch von meinem kleinen Neffen (er ist 7), Besuch von meinem Freund...dann kann ich vielleicht auch wieder ruhiger schlafen.

EDIT: Das heit, tortet ist die nchste???

----------


## sayeh

von gleich wegwerfen war nicht die rede, aber deine methode gefllt mir fast besser als meine... irgendwie....radikaler  :Top:

----------


## kathl88

Ich drck echt allen die Daumen, ihr schafft das!!!!  :Top: 


Ich kenn ne Freundin, und sie ist sowas von fertig, sie hat schriftl. Prfung anscheinend knapp verpatzt. Nun hat sie enorme Panik vor der mndlichen Pfung und will nicht gehen. Rein krperlich ist sie nicht krank...
Ich hab ihr geraten, trotzdem zu gehen, aber sie will einfach nicht, fhlt sich als Versager ect.
Wei nicht was man da noch machen soll.

Sie braucht ja irgendwie ein amtsrztliches Attest oder? Wenn sie ganz ohne Attest einfach nicht erscheint zum Prfungstermin, was ist denn da? Wird dann auch der 2. und 3. Versuch von vornherein gesperrt? oder darf man egal wie (ob mit oder ohne attest, ob schriftlich mitgeteilt oder einfach aus angst nicht zur prfung gegangen) 3 versuche starten?

bin mir nicht so sicher, welche formalitten sie da machen msste. Denn einfach fernbleiben ohne irgendwas? geht doch nicht oder?

liebe gre

----------


## melba_

nicht nicht gehen!!!! wieso sollte sie denn nchstes mal weniger nervs sein? selbst wenn sie es jetzt total ver.kackt (was ja nicht gesagt ist!), wei sie immerhin schon mal, wie so eine prfung abluft. und sollte sie wider erwarten doch bestehen, kann sie sich voll und ganz auf das schriftliche konzentrieren.

den 2. und 3. versuch knnte man aber ohne weiteres antreten, auch wenn man beim 1.mal einfach nicht erscheint, kenne jemanden, der das gemacht hat.

@tortet: ja, anderen kann ich auch immer optimistisch zureden, bei mir selbst klappt das leider nicht so gut. also: um dir mach ich mir gar keine sorgen, alles wird gut!  :hmmm...:

----------


## jijichu

> Ich drck echt allen die Daumen, ihr schafft das!!!! 
> 
> Sie braucht ja irgendwie ein amtsrztliches Attest oder? Wenn sie ganz ohne Attest einfach nicht erscheint zum Prfungstermin, was ist denn da? Wird dann auch der 2. und 3. Versuch von vornherein gesperrt? oder darf man egal wie (ob mit oder ohne attest, ob schriftlich mitgeteilt oder einfach aus angst nicht zur prfung gegangen) 3 versuche starten?
> 
> bin mir nicht so sicher, welche formalitten sie da machen msste. Denn einfach fernbleiben ohne irgendwas? geht doch nicht oder?
> 
> liebe gre


Nein, sie braucht nicht dringend einen Attest und sie wird dann auch fr keinen Versuch gesperrt! Genau, sie kann ihre 3 Versuche nutzen. 
Ich persnlich wrde mich zumind. beim Prfungsvorsitzenden abmelden, wenn ich wirklich gar nicht hin gnge, damit die sich wenigstens ein bichen einstellen knnen, ist hflicher.

----------


## tortet

@melba: das hre ich stndig - aber ich traue dieses Mal meinem Gedchtnis nicht - dazu wird einfach zuviel vorausgesetzt. Ausserdem mache ich mir bei Dir auch keine Sorgen :Top:  - wirst sehen.

@kathi: Wenn sie nicht hingeht, wird die Angst nchstes Mal viel schlimmer sein. (mit negativer Verstrkung brauche ich ja jetzt nicht kommen ) 
Es wre doch sinnvoll, dass sie zumindest die Mndliche weghat, um sich das Nchste mal voll auf die Schriftliche konzentrieren zu knnen. Also unbedingt hingehen! 
Habt Ihr einen Fakulttspsychologen? Die sind doch fr solche Flle da...

----------


## Nilani

Ich wrde auch auf alle Flle hingehen. Ohne Krankenschein verschenkt man  den Versuch. Hatte ne Freundin, die ist beim 1. Mal nicht hingegangen, beim 2. Mal fiel sie durch und stand dann beim 3. Mal soooo unter Druck .... freiwillig wrd ich mir das nicht antun. Jetzt ist sie im lernen drin und wenns schiefgeht, wei sie, wie es abluft. Ansonsten hat sie wenigstens einen Teil hinter sich.

Abi: als nchstes kommt ein tiefes Loch ..... man wei nicht, was man mit sich und der Welt anfangen kann, jetzt wo man nix mehr zu lernen hat. Wenn Semester anfngt, hat man auf lernen auch keine richtige Lust ... dauert halt, ehe man wieder runterkommt und wieder zurck ins Leben findet (und wenns soweit ist, gehts lernen frs Hex los  ::-oopss:  :bhh: )

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Wie beruhigend... ::-oopss: 
Aber stimmt schon, irgendwie dachte ich die ganze Zeit ber, mein Leben endet am 12. Mrz - jetzt haben wir den 17. Mrz und ich lebe immernoch. Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal neu berlegen, was Sache ist... :hmmm...:

----------


## jijichu

> @Nilani: Wie beruhigend...
> Aber stimmt schon, irgendwie dachte ich die ganze Zeit ber, mein Leben endet am 12. Mrz - jetzt haben wir den 17. Mrz und ich lebe immernoch. Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal neu berlegen, was Sache ist...


Ich hab nach dem Physikum erstmal ein paar Tage bei meinen Eltern verbracht, wurde verpflegt und mute gaaaaaaaaaaaaar nix tun  :Top: 
wobei ich zugeben mu, habe whrend den paar Wochen Vorbereitungszeit auch wieder bei meinen Eltern gewohnt, damit ich mich aufs lernen konzentrieren konnte und Abwechslung hatte (alte Freunde treffen etc.). 

Falls Du flexibel und unabhngig bist - ich hab mir nach dem Physikum nen Flug bei Ryanair geschnappt und bin ein paar Tage spontan alleine weggeflogen. Danach gehts dann frisch mit der Klinik weiter  :Grinnnss!: 
 Die haben gerade auch wieder eine Aktion, falls Du spontan bist, die geht noch bis heute abend.

----------


## luvicata

Hey,

Ich wollte was fragen. Es ist vielleicht ein bisschen dumm, aber besser gefragt zu haben, als etwas falsch zu machen  :Grinnnss!:  In diesem orangen Blatt "Hinweise zur Durchfhrung des Ersten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prufung" steht es, dass man beim mndlichen Teil ausser des Personalausweises noch einen Ladungsbescheid vorzeigen muss. Was meinen sie mit diesem Ladungsbescheid? Ist das einfach den Zulassungsbescheid, den wir auch beim schriftlichen Teil mitbringen mussten, oder ist das was Anderes?

Viele Grsse  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jijichu

> Hey,
> 
> Ich wollte was fragen. Es ist vielleicht ein bisschen dumm, aber besser gefragt zu haben, als etwas falsch zu machen  In diesem orangen Blatt "Hinweise zur Durchfhrung des Ersten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prufung" steht es, dass man beim mndlichen Teil ausser des Personalausweises noch einen Ladungsbescheid vorzeigen muss. Was meinen sie mit diesem Ladungsbescheid? Ist das einfach den Zulassungsbescheid, den wir auch beim schriftlichen Teil mitbringen mussten, oder ist das was Anderes?
> 
> Viele Grsse


Das ist dieser Zettel, auf dem steht, wer Deine mndl. Prfer sind, wann Du Prfung hast etc. 

Edit: Bei uns haben sie damals gar nicht drauf geschaut, nur unseren Perso mit deren Liste verglichen... aber lieber mitnehmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## luvicata

Danke fr die Antwort  :Top:

----------


## Sivar

@abi... Mich hat das P noch ewig verfolgt, allerdings nicht im Schlaf, sondern immer mal zwischendurch tagsber in ner ruhigen Minute. Auch im ersten klinischen kam mir das bestandene P noch sehr irreal vor, so als htte das jemand anders geschafft, und ich htte nur daneben gesessen  :bhh: . Ich merke auch, wenn ich jetzt (ein halbes Jahr spter) hier die ganze Zeit im Thread mitlese, dass ich dabei auf ne gewisse Art und Weise noch mein eigenes P "verarbeite". Eigentlich komisch, weil ich mir vorher kaum Stress gemacht hab. Bei mir waren es nur stndige Zweifel, ob ich berhaupt antreten soll, und erst als ich mich nicht mehr abmelden konnte, hab ich angefangen richtig zu lernen. Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie war das nur halb ich, und halb irgendjemand anders in meinem Kopf  :bhh: .

@tortet... wenn du es berstanden hast, wirst du anderen erzhlen, dass es eigentlich ne ziemlich lockere Atmosphre ist, und man sich vorher nicht verrckt machen sollte dass man nix kann  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Strodti

@Abi: Ich habe im September mndliches gehabt und konnte erst wieder nach Weihnachten lnger als 2-3 Stunden konzentriert lernen (hab vorher nur so das ntigste fr die Veranstaltungen gemacht). Ist echt ein fieses Loch nach dem P... Aber vielleicht war das auch nur bei mir so.

----------


## tortet

@Sivar: bleibt abzuwarten  :hmmm...:  Werde mich in Ana vermutlich total blamieren :Nixweiss: , hoffentlich bestehe ich das...

Freue mich dann anschliessend auf:

- Schreibtisch aufrumen und jede Menge Altpapier entsorgen  :Grinnnss!: 
  (wieso hab ich den Termiordner eigentlich noch hier stehen :Nixweiss:  :Blush: )
- Koffer packen und aufs wegfahren freuen

Hab hier noch 2 Gesichtsrestaurationsscheine rumliegen, die kommen auch in den nchsten Wochen zum Einsatz... :Grinnnss!:  Und natrlich Geburtstag nachfeiern...

----------


## sayeh

nein tortet du wirst dich nicht blamieren! hast doch gesehen was ich alles falsch gesagt hab  :Grinnnss!: 

hachja.... termi war so ein schnes fach, das war der einzige schein den man fast schon nachgeschmissen gekriegt hat  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: ich hab noch nichts von meinen bchern weggepackt obwohl ich mir das so sehr vorgenommen hatte... aber irgendwie ist schlafen heute interessanter (bin immer noch im schlafanzug  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## glasengel

@ tortet: du bist also morgen dran? Ich drcke dir die Daumen. Hats du morgens oder nachmittags?
@abi: also ich bin am 25. um 8h dran
@all: super Leistung an alle, die die mndliche erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht haben!!

[SPOILER: Verbreitet keine gute Stimmung!]
Ahhh, ich bin so unglaublich nervs!!
Wenn ich das nur lese "ist im 2. Versuch durchgefallen" knnte ich heulen  :Traurig:  Ich habe so unglaublich Angst davor wieder zu versagen! 
Ihr habt schon recht, man hat nichts zu verlieren, wenn man unvorbereitet in eine mndliche Prfung geht, aber man darf die psychische Komponente nicht unterschtzen. Ok, ich wei jetzt, wie so eien Prfung abluft, aber das macht mich noch unruhiger, denn meine Prfung war traumatisch, da sehr schlechte Stimmung. Wann hat man schon mal alle drei Prflinge in allen drei Fchern durchfallen lassen?
Mein Kopf sagt mir, dass ich diesmal viel besser vorbereitet bin, dass ich ganz andere Prfer habe und das alles schon gut gehen wird und trotzdem hat mich die Angst (Panik?) im Griff, ich schlafe schlecht und denke "Oh man, das wird mir den Hals brechen", wenn ich beim Lernen etwas nicht wei.... aber dadurch lerne ich auch sehr uneffektiv, ich bin nur noch mde, habe Kopfschmerzen und das Gefhl, dass es eh sinnlos ist... 
So, genug gejammert, ich muss mich irgendwie wieder beruhigen, bis spter!

----------


## Lizard

Hat noch jemand das Gefhl all das Gedns was man frs Schriftlioche gelernt hat so gar nicht (oder wenig davon) frs Mndliche gebrauchen zu knnen ? :Nixweiss:

----------


## sayeh

glasengel: mach dich nicht verrckt! du hast doch wirklich ganz andere prfer!! du musst beim letzten mal ja so megapech gehabt haben, das geht ja mal gar nicht. im endeffekt, hab ich noch NIE davon gehrt dass alle in allen fchern durchfallen. das muss ein einzelfall gewesen sein und das wird dir nicht nochmal passieren... und wie du schon sagst.... du bist gut vorbereitet  :Grinnnss!:  ich bin mir sicher, hier glauben an alle an dich! ich bin auch mit gestammel durchgekommen  :Top:   :Keks: 

lizard: das ist auch ganz sicher so... im endeffekt hat doch die mndliche prfung die AKTIVES wissen vorraussetzt nichts mit A-E-PASSIV-Wissen zu tun. Aber nicht verzagen: in deinem Hirn ist ne Menge von dem du gar nicht weisst dass es da ist  :Grinnnss!: 

Macht euch keine Sorgen!!!! Bald sind wir alle durch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@Glasengel: Du hast doch jetzt mehrfach die Mndliche gebt - es muss einfach klappen! Du bist gut vorbereitet und kennst den Ablauf, also, was soll da noch schiefgehen?

Den morgigen Tag habe ich noch zum Lernen... Freitag gehts erst los...

Ich habe das Gefhl, irgendwie garnix mehr auf die Reihe zu kriegen - dabei hatte ich jetzt mehr Zeit fr die Vorbereitung als die meisten :Nixweiss:  Am meisten macht mir Sorge, dass mir die einfachsten Dinge nicht einfallen knnten und ich einen Blackout kriege oder nur Dummes Zeug erzhle... oder, oder, oder... Naja, habe noch ein paar exotische Dinge fr Ana gelernt und hoffe, er fragt diesmal auch danach...

Lust hab ich auch keine mehr, msste jetzt eigentlich nochmal Viren und so ein paar Molekularbio-Standardthemen anschauen.... :schnarch...:  

Es wird auf jeden Fall spannend... Momentan bin ich aber so ruhig, als wre ich auf Drogen... :Woow:

----------


## jijichu

> @Glasengel: Du hast doch jetzt mehrfach die Mndliche gebt - es muss einfach klappen! Du bist gut vorbereitet und kennst den Ablauf, also, was soll da noch schiefgehen?
> 
> Den morgigen Tag habe ich noch zum Lernen... Freitag gehts erst los...
> 
> Ich habe das Gefhl, irgendwie garnix mehr auf die Reihe zu kriegen - dabei hatte ich jetzt mehr Zeit fr die Vorbereitung als die meisten Am meisten macht mir Sorge, dass mir die einfachsten Dinge nicht einfallen knnten und ich einen Blackout kriege oder nur Dummes Zeug erzhle... oder, oder, oder... Naja, habe noch ein paar exotische Dinge fr Ana gelernt und hoffe, er fragt diesmal auch danach...
> 
> Lust hab ich auch keine mehr, msste jetzt eigentlich nochmal Viren und so ein paar Molekularbio-Standardthemen anschauen.... 
> 
> Es wird auf jeden Fall spannend... Momentan bin ich aber so ruhig, als wre ich auf Drogen...


Ich wrde morgen ab 16:00 nichts mehr machen, sonst wirst Du mega berdreht! Und denk dran, die Prfer wollen Dich nicht durchfallen lassen! Ich bin davon berzeugt, dass Du das ohne Probleme schaffst!  :Top:

----------


## tortet

Ich versuchs  :Grinnnss!:  Leider scheint unser Anaprfer dieses Jahr aber komplett andere Themen zu fragen und auch andere Histoprparate ausgewhlt zu haben... das macht mich gerade ein bischen nervs... :Oh nee...:

----------


## sayeh

solange du keine verdammte glandula submandibularis kriegst.... nach der prfung meinte die ana-professorin zu mir: "Also ich habe mich ja echt gewundert: Histologie ist ja nicht so Ihre Strke, haben Sie den Kurs berhaupt besucht?" -.-

Also ich wnsche dir den sophagus oder then Thymus, so richtig schn leichte Prparate  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Oder die Milz  :hmmm...:  - die hatte ich. Cool fand ich, dass die dann auch noch im Schriftlichen drankam...

@tortet: Du packst das! Und sei froh, dass du ruhig bist. Bei mir war das ein stndiges Rauf- und Runter, bis ich mich mal zu glauben entschieden hatte, dass ich sowieso durchfalle und alles egal ist - da war ich dann endgltig ruhig. Aber ich mach mir echt keine Sorgen bei dir - wenn Ana dein Problem ist, ist das machbar. Solange du das Histoprparat erkennst und an der Leiche so basale Sachen wie die Aorta, drfte nichts schiefgehen (eine, die die Aorta nicht gefunden hat, hat ne drei bekommen!!!). Schlaf heute gut und morgen nochmal Endspurt!!!  :Top: 

@all: Danke, dass ihr mir so gut zuredet - obwohl ich ja eigentlich hier die Glckliche sein msste, weil ich es schon hinter mir hab! Ich bin auch total glcklich - zumindest tagsber. Aber heute hatte ich Fuball und bin jetzt total am Ende, da sollte ich eigentlich echt gut schlafen knnen (wenn man von der Tatsache absieht, dass ich am Samstag zum Punktspielauftakt in der ersten Mannschaft spielen soll und erst vier Trainingseinheiten hinter mir hab -  ::-oopss:  - mein Trainer meint, ich wre fit...ist der wahnsinnig geworden???). So, jetzt hau ich mich hin und hoffe auf positiven REM-Schlaf... :schnarch...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

abi07 ist ein MDCHEN????? Ich ging immer davon aus, dass du ein Mann bist  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

@Daisy: Schuldig...
Was hat dich jetzt draufgebracht??? Finde ich witzig...tja, ist manchmal schon bld mit diesen neutralen Benutzernamen... :hmmm...: 
Wenn man das Geschlecht kennt (oder es zumindest zu kennen glaubt) liest man manche Beitrge ganz anders... :Woow:

----------


## Laelya

hey mdels ich wnsch euch alles erdenklich gute frs mndliche  :Smilie: 
meine depressive phase ist vorbei *freude* (musste aber auch sein)
jetzt gehts mir wieder gut

hab meinen platz im medilearn kurs und gehe deswegen guten gewissens an das examen im herbst  :Top: 

und jetzt werd ich erstmal zur arbeit dsen *ghn*

ich drck allen die daumen, die noch in die mdl mssen.....dort viel alles viel zu hei gekocht als gegessen......nicht vergessen....es schreiben meistens die protokolle die sich ungerecht behandelt fhlen

so dass man mit protokollen meistens einen falschen eindruck der prfer bekommt.....

die, die nmlich super zufrieden waren mit ihrer mdl "vergessen" meistens dies schriftlich festzuhalten *g*

also keien angst...ihr schafft das alle :Top:

----------


## tortet

> solange du keine verdammte glandula submandibularis kriegst.... 
> Also ich wnsche dir den sophagus oder then Thymus, so richtig schn leichte Prparate


Dankeschn  :Grinnnss!:  Die submandibularis wre brigens ganz prima, die hat bei uns eine PAS-Frbung und fllt schon durch die dicken violetten Flecken total auf :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: ... Ganz bel wre Plazenta oder Uterus, ist einfach nicht mein Thema.  :Nixweiss: 

@abi: Gratuliere zur Aufstellung! Ich wnsche Dir ganz viel Erfolg fr das Spiel und gute Torchancen!

So, gehe jetzt mal ins online-Histoportal zum ben   :Nixweiss:  Danach noch etwas Bilderbuch-anschauen...


Edit: AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Panik!!!!!!!

----------


## Linn

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Panik!!!!!!!


 :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

Ruhig bleiben, ihr beiden. Nur ganz selten ist jemand im Mndlichen schlechter als im Schriftlichen. Also packt ihr das!!!

@tortet: Ja, so ganz aufrichtig kann ich mich nicht drber freuen - spiele ja eigentlich sehr gerne in der 2. Mannschaft. Habe frher mal fest in der 1. gespielt und habe davon eine Art Trauma - sowohl ich als auch mein Trainer wissen, dass das mit mir und der Ersten nie die groe Liebe werden wird... :Nixweiss: 
Naja, er wird schon wissen, was er tut. Er kennt mich lange genug...

Back to topic: Um wie viel Uhr ist es denn dann soweit???

----------


## sayeh

abi: jaja erst selber einen nervenzusammenburch kriegen vor den prfungen und jetzt einen auf ganz gechillt machen  :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:  nee spa! sie hat vollkommen recht: den stress den man sich macht, macht man sich umsonst.... aber ich schtze das ist normal...

tortet morgen um diese zeit bist du fast FERTIIIIIIIG  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@sayeh: Ich wei, ich wei...ich habe arg rumgenervt... :Blush: 
Aber ihr habt mir genauso gut zugeredet, wie ich es jetzt auch versuche...

----------


## sayeh

und das ist ja auch gut so.. dieses gute zureden hat mir persnlich voll geholfen, und auch einfach zu sehen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin die son schiss hat.... ehrlich  :Grinnnss!:  
und deswegen: tortet und alle die noch dran sind: IHR SCHAFFT DAS GENAU SO WIE WIR AUCH !

----------


## tortet

Vielen Dank, Sayeh und Abi frs Aufbauen!  :Love:  Werde dann morgen berichten, wenn ich wieder lebe  :hmmm...: .


Das Wetter ist traumhaft, wrde viel lieber eine Radtour machen als hier drin zu sitzen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Aber es hilft nix, muss noch ein bischen was nachschauen: Lffler raus  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tatti07

Hallo Ihr, ich hatte heute mndlich und bestanden. Allen die es noch vor sich haben ganz viel glck. Ihr schafft das, ich stand gestern kurz vor einem nervenzusammenbruch, aber dann alles halb so schlimm. mach mich immer selbst zu verrckt kennt das bestimmt auch. Jetzt noch bei mir etwas bangen wegen schriftlich da habe ich bis jetzt 185 punkte also kann noch knapp werden  :grrrr....:  TOI TOI TOI euch allen LG

----------


## jijichu

> Hallo Ihr, ich hatte heute mndlich und bestanden. Allen die es noch vor sich haben ganz viel glck. Ihr schafft das, ich stand gestern kurz vor einem nervenzusammenbruch, aber dann alles halb so schlimm. mach mich immer selbst zu verrckt kennt das bestimmt auch. Jetzt noch bei mir etwas bangen wegen schriftlich da habe ich bis jetzt 185 punkte also kann noch knapp werden  TOI TOI TOI euch allen LG


Glckwunsch! Jetzt feier erst mal, denn am schriftlichen Ergebnis kannst Du (vorerst) nichts mehr ndern!  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

@tatty: Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir und vielen Dank frs anfeuern!

So, der Champus steht kalt... Egal, wie es ausgeht, der wird morgen erstmal gekpft und dann gehts Sonntag in den URLAUB :Grinnnss!:  

Hab heute nachmittag nochmal die BC abgaloppiert, Physio lern ich jetzt nix mehr... Die Themen, die er heute gefragt hat, htt ich sogar irgendwie auf die Reihe gekriegt... Mal sehen...

Danke frs Mut machen, wird schon schiefgehen :Blush:

----------


## jijichu

> @tatty: Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir und vielen Dank frs anfeuern!
> 
> So, der Champus steht kalt... Egal, wie es ausgeht, der wird morgen erstmal gekpft und dann gehts Sonntag in den URLAUB 
> 
> Hab heute nachmittag nochmal die BC abgaloppiert, Physio lern ich jetzt nix mehr... Die Themen, die er heute gefragt hat, htt ich sogar irgendwie auf die Reihe gekriegt... Mal sehen...
> 
> Danke frs Mut machen, wird schon schiefgehen


Morgen bekommst du das auch auf die Reihe! Wir alle werden Dir ganz doll die Daumen drcken!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## tatti07

> @tatty: Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir und vielen Dank frs anfeuern!
> 
> So, der Champus steht kalt... Egal, wie es ausgeht, der wird morgen erstmal gekpft und dann gehts Sonntag in den URLAUB 
> 
> Hab heute nachmittag nochmal die BC abgaloppiert, Physio lern ich jetzt nix mehr... Die Themen, die er heute gefragt hat, htt ich sogar irgendwie auf die Reihe gekriegt... Mal sehen...
> 
> Danke frs Mut machen, wird schon schiefgehen



Das wird auf jeden Fall .... Daumen sind gedrckt denk dran morgen um die Zeit ist alles vorbei und du kannst durchatmen. Ganz viel glck.

----------


## glasengel

oh tortet, ich drcke auch fest die daumen fr morgen!! heute hat es auch geholfen und bei dir sicherlich auch!
ich wnsche dir viel erfolg! du hast wirklich sehr viel gelernt und das wird sich morgen rentieren! lass dir den schampus gut schmecken  :Smilie: 

Viel Erfolg!!

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Daumen sind gedrckt!!!  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 
Du schaffst es!

----------


## sayeh

ahh tortet: gleich kommst du ins forum und erzhlst uns allen, dass dus geschafft hast! ich freu mich schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

................*..........*
 :Party:

----------


## abi07

JAAAAA!!! ::-dance:  Cool, HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!  :Top:

----------


## Lizard

Sehr cool! Glckwunsch ! :Party:

----------


## tortet

Dankeschn! 

Mchte mich gern bei allen frs Daumendrcken und die lieben Worte bedanken! Ihr habt mir so sehr ber die letzten Tage hinweggeholfen (davor sowieso), was htte ich ohne Eure Untersttzung gemacht!

Ich feier dann noch ein bischen  :Grinnnss!:  und fhre dann die gesammelten Vorklinikwerke mit Genu dem Altpapier zu! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

herzlichen Glckwunsch, wnsch ich dir auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilani

Supercool .. auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party: 

Das mit dem Ausmisten der Unterlagen kenn ich gut, war sehr befreiend, allerdings hab ich auch einen Teil an unbedarfte Erstis vererbt, die sich gefreut haben und natrlich Bcher fr den uni-eigenen Bchermarkt zurckgelegt. Blieb aber trotzdem noch genug zum "in die Tonne kloppen" brig 

Dann feiert mal schn und an den Rest: durchhalten, ich war damals die letzte hier im Forum, die mit der mndlichen dran war, aber dauert nicht mehr lang, dann habt ihr es alle hinter euch gebracht  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

thankyou...  :Grinnnss!: ... kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ich bis zuletzt mit Dir mitgefiebert habe, als Du damals in die Prfung bist.... Unglaublich, dass das schon ein halbes Jahr her ist. Hast ja noch geschrieben, dass Du vormittags arbeiten warst.... :Grinnnss!: 

Irgendwie ist alles merkwrdig unwirklich heute - ich fhle mich irgendwie, als ob ich neben mir stehe... Wann kommt eigentlich der Breakdown?.....
Bin total berdreht!  :Blush:  Den ganzen Tag schwirre ich wie ein Kolibri in der Gegend rum und quatsche wie ein Wasserfall, ist doch nicht normal!

Es ist schn, zu wissen, dass diese Erfahrung nun hinter einem liegt, und dass man den Quatsch (sry) nie wieder durchmachen muss. Ich freue mich auf die Klinik und habe die Hoffnung, dass nun alles besser wird :hmmm...:  

An alle, die es noch vor sich haben (Glasi), ich drcke ganz fest die Daumen!

----------


## abi07

Hey tortet, genie das tolle Gefhl! Wie war es denn so? War Ana wirklich so schlimm, wie du immer dachtest? Oder alles easy??? :hmmm...: 

Bin total platt. Hab den ganzen Tag den 30. Geburtstag meiner Schwester organisiert (inklusive 3 Kuchen gebacken, von denen jetzt der letzte im Ofen ist) und will nur noch in mein Bettchen. Naja, eine Stunde muss ich noch auf den Kuchen warten...und morgen steht das Spiel in der 1. an. Oh Gott, ich hab jetzt schon Panik... ::-oopss: 

@alle, die es noch vor sich haben: Haltet durch, bald habt ihr es geschafft! Und ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir es diesmal schaffen, dass der gesamte harte Kern des Threads das P besteht! Und bei Laelya klappt das im Sommer!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JennyFFM

Hallo Leute!

So kaum zu glauben aber wahr ich ahb es heute tatschlich berstanden.War natrlich alles halb so schlimm wie vorher ausgemalt!
Also alle die es noch vor sich haben:Ihr rockt das ding!Ihr habt viel dafr gemacht und das merken die Prfer auch....also allen die noch ran mssen GAAANZ viel erfolg und Glck!

Ich genie jetzt erstmal mein WE und am Monatg gehts in dei erste klinische Vorlesung und am dienstag in den ersten kurs, aber natrlich alles auf Widerruf...
Sachen gibts :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## glasengel

Hach, das sind doch wirklich schne Nachrichten!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch an Tortet und Jenny  :Smilie:  
Habe bisher nur Leute getroffen, die bestanden haben, ich nehme das Mal als gutes Omen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Wnsche euch einen wunderschnen wohlverdienten Urlaub und einen guten Start in die Klinik!!

----------


## Sivar

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und, im Nachhinein garnicht so wild, oder?  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

[quote=abi07;880500]Hey tortet, genie das tolle Gefhl! Wie war es denn so? War Ana wirklich so schlimm, wie du immer dachtest? Oder alles easy??[quote]

Da ist nix zu geniessen, bin nur froh, dass es vorbei ist... Und Ana war viel schlimmer als ich dachte!  :bhh:  Wenn ich das bitte ganz schnell wieder verdrngen drfte...

@sivar: au contraire... aber egal, ich bin durch.... yeah

----------


## Jemine

Ich werf dann auch noch mal ein GLCKWNSCH an alle inzwischen dazugekommenen Besteher in den Fred!  :Party:

----------


## sayeh

> Ich feier dann noch ein bischen  und fhre dann die gesammelten Vorklinikwerke mit Genu dem Altpapier zu!


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Ich freu mich so, und wieder eine mehr die durch ist! Glckwunsch!!!!


brigens: meine Aufzeichnungen und Skripte der Vorklinik summierten sich zu 15 kg auf! Ich selber durfte sie nicht mehr tragen, aber hab meine hand symbolisch draufgehalten, whrend sie in die Tonne gekippt wurden  :Top: 

GLasengel: Also wenn das mal wirklich kein gutes Omen ist, du schaffst das jetzt auch noch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: ich mache euch auf mein avatar aufmerksam  :hmmm...:  dieses bild kam zu mir heute als postkarte reingeflattert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melba_

> edit: ich mache euch auf mein avatar aufmerksam  dieses bild kam zu mir heute als postkarte reingeflattert


hab es schon bewundert  :Grinnnss!: 

*tortet*, meinen herzlichen glckwunsch! wo geht der urlaub hin? den hast du dir wirklich verdient! hab auch schon gebucht, hehe.

allen, denen die hinrichtung noch bevor steht (im ernst, ich komme mir so vor, als wrde ich auf mein todesurteil warten), wnsche ich viel erfolg und vor allem gute nerven. ich fhle mich einfach schrecklich und will diese blde zeit auf gar keinen fall nchstes semester nochmal durchleben. wenn wir glck haben, lernen wir den ganzen mist jetzt zum letzten mal! 

wo ist eigentlich tanita? gib mal ein lebenszeichen von dir.  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

> brigens: meine Aufzeichnungen und Skripte der Vorklinik summierten sich zu 15 kg auf!


Minimum  :Grinnnss!:  - hat ganz schn Platz geschaffen und ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefhl!

So, the day after: habe heute N8 3x (!) von der Prfung getrumt, mit dem Trauma werde ich mich noch eine Weile herumschlagen mssen.

An Alle, die da noch durchmssen, besonders Melba und Glasengel: durchhalten, Ihr schafft das! 

So, gehe ne Runde schlafen... :schnarch...:

----------


## JennyFFM

@tortet

Ja so gings mir auch.zumal ich mir immer selber die halbe nacht irgendwelche sachen von bc oder ana erzhlt hab...voll verrckt!Naja der Kopf muss erstmal auf "normal" umschalten!

----------


## tortet

Das kann dauern, frchte ich...

Hnge gerade voll durch - morgen fahren wir weg und wenn ich berlege, dass in 3 Wochen das Semester wieder anfngt, fhle ich mich alles andere als fit dafr. 

Ich melde mich dann jetzt erstmal ab, denke aber an die, die noch Prfung haben und drcke im Stillen die Daumen.

Juchuh... URLAUB :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JennyFFM

@tortet 
Du hast wenigstens noch 3 wochen bis zum neuen Semester.
bei uns fngt der spass montag schon wieder an, wir sind alle erstmal auf "Widerruf" eingeteilt worden weil ja die offiziellen ergebnisse noch net da sind!
Zumal bei uns die mndl. Prfungen auch noch bis Mittwoch gehen.Alles nen bisschen umstndlich hier!

naja was solls...Erstma is des schlimmste vorbei :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Bei uns gehen die mndlichen Prfungen bis zum 1.4.

Ich bin am Donnerstag dran und hab ein sehr schlechtes Gefhl. Ich kann nichts zusammenhngendes erzhlen und berall riesige Lcken  :kotzen: 
Wenn das mal gut geht  :Keks: 
Man,ich hasse mndliche Prfungen !

----------


## Gana

hiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeee!

Ist hier jemand von der charite hier.ich hab meinen muendlichen teil in Physio am mittwoch bei einem gewissen michael hoepfner.leider gibt es gar keine informationen ueber ihn.beim fsi gab es nur ein protokoll von ihm  :Oh nee...: 

da ich meine einladung erst vergangene woche bekommen hab ,ist alles sehr kurzfristig und er hat auf mein e-mail noch nicht geantwortet.

ich waere ueber jede art informationen dankbar .
in dem einzigen protokoll stand dass er keine neuro fragt.kann das jemand bestaetigen.das waere ja super.weil neuro meine luecke ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

bin von der charite aber den herrn kenne ich leider auch nicht
hast du schon ins fsi forum geschrieben?
vllt kommt der herr auch von einer anderen uni, sodass du vllt mal googlen solltest....manchmal wechseln die ja gerne die uni

ansonsten viel viel glck
die meisten prfer halten sich an den fragenkatalog der physio den kurzen oder den langen....musst mal in blackboard kurs schauen, da stellt frau albrecht den eigentlich immer rein

----------


## JennyFFM

@Lizard

ich kenn das auch!Ht noch am Tag meiner mndlichen Stein und Bein verwettet das ich durchfall.
Man denkt von sich selber immer das man viel schlechter ist, aber im Endeffekt ist man nach der Prfung erstauntb was man so alles wei.Und das mit dem flssig Reden ist auch net so schlimm.Wirst sehen des geht auch in der prfung und wenn du stockts dann helfen dir die prfer schon!

Du machst das in der prfung weite dann auf einmal Sachen, wo du nie gedacht httest das du die jemals beantworten kannst! Also ich drck dir alle Daumen die ich hab! :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## Lizard

Ich hoffe,dass du recht hast !

Vielen Dank frs Daumen drcken  :Party:

----------


## Gana

danke fuer die antwort.
hab auch im fsi forum geschrieben.leider antwortet keiner.sind wohl alle im urlaub.
 LG

----------


## luvicata

Hey, ich weiss, dass ihr keine Lust mehr aufs Lernen habt, aber ich habe eine schnelle Frage  :Grinnnss!: 
Ist die Zwerchfellmuskulatur glatt oder quergestreift oder irgendwie gemischt, eurer Meinung nach? Ich kann das leider in keinem Buch finden... 
Es scheint mir logisch, dass es gemischt ist, weil man seine Atmung beeinflussen kann, aber man atmet auch, wenn man ohnmchtig ist. Was meint ihr?
Viele Grsse

----------


## sayeh

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Zwerchfell nur quergestreift ist. Unser Herz hat auch keine glatte Muskulatur, obwohl es weiter schlgt wenn wir bewusstlos sind. Diese Tatsache hngt doch nicht von der Art der Muskulatur ab, sondern von der vegetativen Innervation.

----------


## phbreitfeld

Ganz klar* nur* quergestreift. Ein Blick in ein Histologiebuch hilft weiter. 
"Anatomie: Histologie, Entwicklungsgeschichte, makroskopische und ...
 Von Theodor H. Schiebler,Horst-W. Korf" sagt:

"Das Zwerchfell ist ein platter, 4-5mm dicker, quergestreifter Muskel..."

----------


## luvicata

Super, danke fr die Antwort  :Grinnnss!:  Ich konnte das einfach nicht finden, sogar in meinem Histobuch von Lllmann-Rauch...

----------


## melba_

juhuuuu, (wider erwarten) bestanden  :Party: 
kann es nicht fassen!!! vorklinik ade!

wir sehen uns im stex-201x-thread wieder ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> juhuuuu, (wider erwarten) bestanden


na dann herzlichen glckwunsch... feier schn und willkommen in der Klinik.

----------


## Carina2

ahhhhhhhhhh ich hab am Freitag muendlich und ich schiebe gerade totale Panik :Oh nee...:  :Wand: 

@ Melba Glueckwunsch!!!

----------


## bik15

mach dich nicht verrckt, die Prfer fangen meistens mit einer allgemeinen Frage an, wenn sie nicht gerade gemeine Prfer sind; 
wnsch dir viel Erfolg am Freitag; ::-dance:

----------


## Laelya

so, jetzt hab ich es schriftlich...bin geext worden
medizin ist sense fr mich.....muss mich jetzt erstmal fassen
und mich vom kurs bei medilearn abmelden...ohje ohje....das lpa hat mir nicht zugestimmt

----------


## THawk

Ach du *******!
Mensch, Laelya, das tut mir leid. Das ist ja groer Mist fr dich.

----------


## Laelya

tja, sie erkennen mein attest nicht an....trotz labor befunde etc....kann ich nichts machen
werd mir also jetzt gedanken machen mssen, was ich jetzt machen will

----------


## pottmed

Wie schaut es mit Rechtsmitteln aus ?

----------


## Laelya

ich kann einen widerspruch einlegen
der, so wie ich denke, sowieso abgelehnt wird....sie begrnden halt damit, dass es mein letzter versuch war und ich es absichtlich gemacht habe....

tja und auf eine klage habe ich keine lust, ganz ehrlich....gerade hab ich die stimmung, dass alles abgeschlossen ist und wei nicht, ob ich berhaupt noch einen widerspruch einlegen soll....hab keine referenz...bzw wei nicht, ob es bei anderen schon mal so gelaufen ist

----------


## melba_

> .sie begrnden halt damit, dass es mein letzter versuch war und ich es absichtlich gemacht habe....


Hat dir das LPA das so geschrieben/gesagt? Was steht denn auf deinem Attest? Krank warst du ja wirklich nicht, oder? Htte mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht getraut, mich krank zu melden, nachdem ich den ersten Tag schon mitgeschrieben habe. Ist doch klar, dass leicht der Verdacht aufkommt, dass es nicht so gut gelaufen ist und man den Versuch nicht verfallen lassen will. 

Ach Mensch, auf jeden Fall tut es mir sehr leid fr dich, du hast dich ja wirklich reingehngt. Versuch mal, mglichst bald einen Neuanfang zu wagen und dich nicht zu vergraben, auch wenn es schwer fllt. Alles Gute  :Frown:

----------


## Gast26092018

Oh je, das tut mir auch leid Laelya :Keks:  
Versuch trotzdem noch Widerspruch einzulegen, hast ja nix zu verlieren. 
Geh vielleicht nochmal zu deinem Arzt und schildere ihm die Situation vielleicht kann er dein Attest noch etwas bekrftigen, frag ihn mal...oder halt zu einem Anwalt gehen :Nixweiss:

----------


## THawk

Na, falls du das Studium noch nicht beenden mchtest, wrde ich dir auch den Gang zu einem in dieser Thematik erfahrenen Anwalt empfehlen. Ich habe noch nie so richtig verstanden anhand welcher Kriterien die entscheiden ob sie so ein Attest anerkennen oder nicht. Immerhin luft das ja stets ber den Amtsarzt. Daher drfte eine nachtrgliche "Verschlimmerung" des Attests eher kontraproduktiv sein.

Wenn Widerspruch, dann muss der Hieb und Stichfest sein, daher wrde ich den Anwalt bemhen. Ich finds sehr schade fr dich, besonders da wir dein Engagement und deine Probleme mit dem Druck hier so miterlebt haben. Ich wnsch dir alles gute - welchen Weg auch immer du whlst!

----------


## Jemine

Lass keine Mglichkeit ungenutzt!
Such dir nen guten Anwalt und versuch dein Glck! Schlimmer werden kanns ja nicht mehr  :Nixweiss:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich glaube dass eine nachtrgliche "Verschlimmerung" des Attests ihre einzige Chance darstellt. Ich denke nicht dass ein "Hilfsschler" ihr Attest fr nichtig und nicht aussagekrftig erklrt hat, sondern ein Anwalt des LPAs, demzufolge wrde es ja nicht viel bringen Widerspruch dagegen einzulegen...die Ausfhrungen des Anwalts werden schon stichfest sein. Vielleicht kann ihr Arzt aber einige Details hinzufgen um das Attest etwas zu bekrftigen und um ihre Abwesenheit zu rechtfertigen. Der Brief sollte aber vielleicht zustzlich von einem Anwalt abgesegnet werden :Nixweiss: .

----------


## Laelya

ich war an dem ersten tag nicht krank, dass stimm...aber am zweiten tag war ich wirklich prfungsunfhig, dass hat die rztin attestiert...

das lpa hat da angerufen und sie hat alles durchgegeben, befunde, urin/blutprobenbefunde etc...alles was darauf schlieen lsst, dass ich wirklich krank war....

aber ja, sie schreiben eindeutig, ich htte am ersten tag knapp unter 60 prozent gehabt (ich glaube 55 oder 57) und htte mich dann dazu entschlossen krank zu machen

und bei uns luft das nicht ber einen amtsarzt....bei uns reicht ein attest beim hausarzt oder sonst wo....naja

ich werde wohl auf wunsch meiner eltern und schwiegeltern einen widerspruch einlegen, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich es selbst noch will....bin jetzt einfach nur KO und fertig und so langsam reicht es auch

ich muss dann eingestehen, dass ich vllt etwas wollte, was ich nicht kann
ich wei es nicht

stehen ja zum glck alle hinter mir

aber vielen dank, dass hier gleich zu viele schreiben....da fhlt man sich wenigstens nicht alleingelassen
und ob ich dann klage....wei nicht ob das clever wre oder ob ich das durchstehe....die rztin (war heute zuflligerweise nochmal da) meinte, dass ich so schon auf grund der niederlagen und rckflle ein totales wrack bin....deshalb sollte ich vllt auch auf meine gesundheit achten und mir ein anderes studium suchen

----------


## jijichu

> ich war an dem ersten tag nicht krank, dass stimm...aber am zweiten tag war ich wirklich prfungsunfhig, dass hat die rztin attestiert...
> 
> das lpa hat da angerufen und sie hat alles durchgegeben, befunde, urin/blutprobenbefunde etc...alles was darauf schlieen lsst, dass ich wirklich krank war....
> 
> aber ja, sie schreiben eindeutig, ich htte am ersten tag knapp unter 60 prozent gehabt (ich glaube 55 oder 57) und htte mich dann dazu entschlossen krank zu machen
> 
> und bei uns luft das nicht ber einen amtsarzt....bei uns reicht ein attest beim hausarzt oder sonst wo....naja
> 
> ich werde wohl auf wunsch meiner eltern und schwiegeltern einen widerspruch einlegen, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich es selbst noch will....bin jetzt einfach nur KO und fertig und so langsam reicht es auch
> ...


Ich kann Dich verstehen, dass Du momentan erst mal fertig bist! Aber ich denke auch, dass Du auf jeden Fall Einspruch einlegen solltest, denn es ist eine Chance, die Du nur einmal hast. Stell Dir vor, Du suchst Dir einfach "irgendwas anderes" und bist in 10 Jahren total unglcklich und fragst Dich "was wre gewesen, wenn...". Leg den Einspruch ein, solltest Du ihn durch bekommen, kannst Du Dich immer noch dafr oder dagegen entscheiden. 

Hast Du Dir schon mal berlegt, Untersttzung zu holen (z.B. Kinesiologie o..) um Dich psychisch erst mal wieder zu strken? Falls Du Interesse hast, ich kann Dir die Nummer von einer super Kinesiologin geben, sie kann Dir bestimmt jemanden in Deiner Nhe empfehlen. 
Ich drck Dir die Daumen! 
LG

----------


## Carina2

Ohje Laelya das tut mit so leid fuer dich  :grrrr....: . Schau mal hier rein evtl hilft dir das schon mal weiter http://www.zimmerling.de/veroeffentl...faehigkeit.htm

Ich wuensch dir alles Gute!

----------


## goeme

Hallo laelya,

ich wrde mich mal bei Karasek
erkundigen, der arbeitet ab und an auch mal mit Medi Learn zusammen und ist auf dem Gebiet sicher der richtige Ansprechpartner!

Viele Gre
Sascha

----------


## Laelya

danke fr die ganzen tipps.
Der widerspruch wird eingelegt und wird gerade getippt 
und dann sehe ich weiter.
Hab mir aber auch nach reiflicher berlegung etwas gesucht, was ich sonst ab Wintersemester studieren knnte....sofern ich denn angenommen werde

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> danke fr die ganzen tipps.
> Der widerspruch wird eingelegt und wird gerade getippt 
> und dann sehe ich weiter.
> Hab mir aber auch nach reiflicher berlegung etwas gesucht, was ich sonst ab Wintersemester studieren knnte....sofern ich denn angenommen werde


Was wre es denn? was artverwandtes? was ganze anderes??

----------


## Laelya

werde mich dann fr biologie bachelor/master eintragen und dann das masterfach neurobiologie/verhalten anstreben. forschung im neurobiologischen, neuroanatomischen, neurophysiologischen bereich

also genau das, was ich eh machen wollte  :Big Grin: 

nun meine frage, vllt habt ihr davon ja ahnung
im biologie bachelorstudiengang, werden physik (1sem), chemie(1.sem) und Biochemie Grundlagen(1 sem) gelehrt....gibts da vllt ne mgl dass man was anerkennen lassen knnte? gerade bei biochemie meine ich

oder geht das nicht, weil im bachelor ja noten vergeben werden.....

ach momentan gehts mir eh mies...war gestern impfen und lieg jetzt mit 38 fieber lang  :Frown:

----------


## Lizard

Mndlich bestanden!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
Auf nimmer wiedersehen Vorklinik!

@Laelya Viel Erfolg mit dem Widerspruch und/oder deinem neuen Studium!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Laelya: Das klingt doch interessant (hoffe natrlich das mit dem Einspurch klappt trotzdem)

Zu deinen Fragen: Denke mal das deine zuknftigen Professoren dir die Scheine quivalent schreiben knn(t)en. Dazu mute am besten mit dem ganzen Kram des jeweiligen Gebietes (inklusive allen Unterlagen die du hast) aufschlagen, der kann dann gucken was du so gemacht hast und obs reicht und welche Note das wre.....denke ich mir in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn mal.
Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Klckwunsch Lizard.

----------


## glasengel

Oh, gute und schlechte Nachrichten direkt nebeneinander... tut mir sehr leid fr dich Laeya! Habe deine Geschichte ja auch hier im Forum verfolgt und es wirklich gemein, wie bel dir das Leben gerade mitspielt  :Frown:  Den Einspruch kannst du schreiben, aber letztendlich lass lieber dein Gefhl entscheiden (wenn du dich erholt hast), denn sollte deinem Widerspruch stattgegeben werden, bedeutet das ja auch nochmal den Stre des Schriftlichen mitzumachen... 

Ich wollte trotzdem eben kundtun, dass ich die mndliche Prfung heute bestanden habe!! Und whrend der Prfung fast kollabiert wre und seit dem Satz:"Sie haben alle drei bestanden" immer wieder weine  ::-oopss:  Erst jetzt merke ich, wie unglaublich gro dieser Druck war, gestern ging es mir noch richtig gut! Boah, ich fass es nicht! Endlich ein positives Erlebnis!!

Ich bring jetzt erstmal die Bcher in die Bib zurck und danach... keine Ahnung?!?

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch  :Party:  :Top:

----------


## abi07

Hey, ich melde mich nach ein paar Tagen Internetabstinenz mal wieder zurck!

@Besteher: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Ich freue mich total fr euch!!!
 :Top:  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!: 

@Laelya: Das tut mir echt leid fr dich! Ich wrde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall versuchen, nochmal Einspruch zu erheben! Wenn es nicht klappt, dann mach Bio, wenn doch, kannst du dir ja immer noch berlegen, wie es weitergehen soll...

Und, knnt ihr jetzt alle nachvollziehen, dass ich die ersten Nchte nach dem P Albtrume davon hatte? Inzwischen ist das aber vorbei, mir geht es richtig gut und ich geniee die Freiheit in vollen Zgen! Am Montag war Kursanmeldung...ach ja, das neue Semester kommt frh genug, deswegen konzentriere ich mich jetzt auf die schnen Dinge des Lebens... :Top:

----------


## sayeh

> und danach... keine Ahnung?!?


wie wrs mit.... hmm..... saufen?!  :Party: 

GLCKWUNSCH Lizard und glasengel!

Laelya, mir ist irgendwie das Herz in die Hose gerutscht als ich davon gelesen habe, und hatte das gefhl deine Berg und Talfahrten auch irgendwie mitzulerleben (viel weniger krass als du selber natrlich)... will gar nicht wissen, wie es dir jetzt geht. Fhl dich gedrckt! Du hast jetzt Widerspruch eingelegt, und im Endeffekt wird hoffentlich alles. Ich drck dir fest die Daumen....

----------


## Pheefke

Verfolge seit einiger Zeit Eure ngste und Sorgen. Um so mehr freue ich mich, dass Ihr es alle geschafft habt. Daher herzlichen Glckwunsch.

@laelya

Lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Ich bin sogar sehr zuversichtlich, dass dein Widerspruch fr positiv befunden wird. Du hast nen Attest fr den zweiten Tag.
Das Argument, in Bezug auf dein Kreuzergebnis vom ertsen Tag, ist ja mal alles andere als objektiv und rechtskrftig von seiten des Prfungsamtes.
Leider neigen mter dazu in erster Instanz immer erst mal NEIN zu sagen. Spart Arbeit Geld usw, weil viele den Rechtsweg eines Widerspruches nicht gehen. 
Beispielsweise, Krankenkassen bei Kurbeantragungen oder die liebe Arge ....

Also Kopp hoch, bin sehr sicher, dass du im Herbst nochmal randarfst. Das Prfungsamt muss sein Argument ja auch beweisen knnen. Und dessen Aussage wird wohl jedes Gericht widersprechen. Gerade da du ja ber objektive Fakten verfgst: Attest.
Lass dir soviel wie mglich von rzten attestieren. Krankheitsverlauf usw.

Hab auch mal gegoggelt und es seht berall so:

Sollte man am Tag der Mndlichen Prfung *oder an einem der beiden Tage der Schriftlichen* so krank sein, da man nicht daran teilnehmen kann, sollte mglichst schnell ein rztliches Attest vorgelegt werden. Falls dieses akzeptiert wird, wird die gesamte Physikumsprfung annuliert, d.h. es gilt , als ob man nicht an der Prfung teilgenommen hat (also kein Durchfall).

 :Top:

----------


## Strodti

@Glasengel: Super!!! Wir sehen uns ja dann ab April auf den Lahnbergen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  herzlichen Glckwunsch

@Lizard: Sehr cool. Glckwunsch

----------


## glasengel

Danke Danke!!  :Top: 
Also am Prfungstag und sogar noch einen Tag danach ging es mir wirklich nicht gut. War wie in Watte gestopft... habe viel geweint und wenig gelacht, ganz merkwrdig.
Aber gestern waren wir dann traditionsgem auf'm Turm und abends richtig gut feiern und jetzt geht es mir auch besser. Freue mich sehr auf die Klinik und neue Herausforderungen!
Aber ich glaube, mndliche Prfungen sind fr mich jedesmal ein kleines Trauma, es war auch diesesmal sehr anstrengend fr mich, obwohl die Prfer sehr sehr nett waren.
Wer muss eigentlich noch oder hatten schon alle die Prfung?

----------


## abi07

@glasengel: Kann das gut verstehen, ich fand die Mndliche auch grausam. Naja, freuen wir uns einfach, dass es vorbei ist!

Ich war vorgestern joggen (zum ersten Mal nach dem Schriftlichen) und das war wie eine Offenbarung fr mich: Ich bin losgelaufen und pltzlich hat sich die Erkenntnis breitgemacht, dass ich das Physikum bestanden habe - ich konnte nur noch grinsen und wollte am liebsten mit ausgebreiteten Armen laufen!!! Hab auch gemerkt, dass ich immer schneller werde und trotzdem nicht mde...das war wie ein Runner's High - und das, obwohl ich nur eine halbe Stunde gelaufen bin! So schnell habe ich meine Standardrunde noch nie geschafft...
Seitdem hab ich gute Laune, freue mich auf alles...heute habe ich ein Fuballspiel und ich freue mich so sehr darauf - obwohl wir gegen den Tabellenersten spielen und keinen Torwart haben... ::-oopss: 
Es wird soooooo toll, endlich mal wieder 90 Minuten einfach Fuball zu spielen - das Ergebnis ist dann erstmal zweitrangig. Ach, ich freue mich!!!

Ich hoffe, ihr habt euch auch alle gut vom bsen P erholt, geniet die freie Zeit oder den Urlaub oder was auch immer...
Und falls noch jemand dran ist: Das Mndliche haben hier alle gepackt, dann schafft ihr das auch!!! :Top:

----------


## Mrs. D'Arcy

Wei jemand von euch, wann das IMPP die Bestehens- bzw. Notengrenzen bekannt gibt und wann wir unsere Zeugnisse bekommen. Und gleich noch eine Frage: inwieweit sind die Medilearnergebnisse mit den endgltigen Ergebnissen deckungsgleich????

Vorab vielen Dank und allen die bestanden haben einen herzlichen Glckwunsch.  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

hab mal ne frage an euch lieben leute:

bezglich antibiotikaeinnahme: wirkt sich das auf die Leistungsfhigkeit in Prfungen aus.....gerade bei extrem Prfungsbedingungen wie beim Physikum

ich frage bezglich meines Widerspruches...wir wollen alles einflieen lassen, was wir nur knnen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...... In der roten Liste nach den Nebenwirkungen des Medikaments schauen, da
findet sich meistens immer etwas passendes .........

----------


## pottmed

Viel interessanter ist doch die zu Grunde liegende Erkrankung als die NW von Antibiotika, daraus eine prfungsrelevante Leistungsminderung zu konstruieren ist doch recht hanebchen....

----------


## Laelya

hab den namen des antibiotikas vergessen  :Frown: 
aber ist nun eh egal....wurde nun beschlossen dass wir einen anwalt einschalten....schon fr den widerspruch, werde mich an karasek wenden, bzw an seine partner hier in berlin und werde mal schauen

hab ein wenig angst vor den kosten, da ich keine rechtschutzversicherung habe und auch keinen blassen schimmer, was das kosten wird

----------


## Muriel

Ich dachte, Du schiebst eh? Wolltest Du nicht ein Attest fr den dritten Tag oder so holen? Warum dann noch klagen? Oder bin ich jetzt vllig neben der Spur?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

... das LPA hatte ihre Krankschreibung nicht akzeptiert.

----------


## Muriel

Ah ok. Doof das

----------


## tortet

So, bin wieder aus der Sonne zurck  :hmmm...: .

Allen, die bestanden haben, hiermit ein versptetes "Herzlichen Glckwunsch"!, besonders an Glasengel!

An alle, die im Herbst das bse P planen: dann mal los, fangt aber bloss nicht zu frh an zu lernen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lara2010

hallo,

kann mal bitte jemand die frage 106 gruppe a tag 2 hier rein stellen, weil ich meine hefte gerade nicht hier habe...

danke!

----------


## lara2010

sorry, meinte den ersten tag bzw. frage 146 gruppe b

----------


## tatti07

edit Papiertiger:  Bitte keine Original IMPP Fragen posten, das gibt rger ;)

----------


## tortet

Ich dachte, die Fragen drfen nicht gepostet werden, wegen Copyright? ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

*winkt auch mal wieder rein*
Hallo! Ich hab auch endlich wieder Internet. Ich wei jetzt leider gar nicht, wer jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen noch so alles Prfung hatte und wie die dann letztendlich gelaufen sind (weil wegen kein Internet, weit ab vom Schuss^^), aber jetzt erstmal allen, die bestanden haben: 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!


Ich hatte selber am 30.3. ja Mndlich und wenn ich meinen Ohren trauen kann, dann hab ich bestanden, auch wenn ich mich in vor allem in Anatomie und auch in Physio absolut nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hab (aber ganz ehrlich: Ich kanns erst richtig glauben, wenn ich irgendwo ein Papier hab, wo das drauf steht).  ::-oopss: 
Joa, laut ML und IMPP ist auch die Schriftliche bestanden, aber ich hab eine leicht irrationale Angst vor bertragungsfehlern....aber gut, eigentlich kann man von ausgehen, dass alles ausgestanden und vorbei ist ;)

----------


## amandaxy

ICh beschftige mich noch ein bisschen mit der Bcherwahl fr mein Physikum im Herbst. die 4 groen fcher lerne mich den bchern aus dem semster. die frage ist nur was ist mit bio chemie + physik. Wie fandet ihr dafr im nachhinhein die ml sripte, wieviel % konntet ihr beantworten, wenn ihr in diesen 3 fchern die ml skripte ganz gut durchgearbeitet habt/httet

----------


## Lizard

Fr Chemie fand ich die Skripte top!
Bio hab mit "Bio in 2 Tagen" gelernt und Physik hab ich erst gar nicht nochmal angeschaut  :Blush:

----------


## tortet

Bei Chemie und Physik reicht imho kreuzen (Kreuzergebnisse in beiden Fchern > 80%) - mit dem Bio-MLskript bin ich auf knapp 60% gekommen. Hatte aber auch nur die 2. Auflage, die letzten 3 Physika sind schon etwas anders als die alten. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Tanita: Glckwunsch!!! 
Aber ich habe dieselbe irrationale Angst...naja, sollte sich ja irgendwann diese Woche in Wohlgefallen auflsen... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hans-Meyer

Wann ist denn mit dem Ergebnis des schriftlichen Teils schwarz auf wei in meinem Briefkasten zu rechnen? Habe leider bei ein Paar Fragen vergessen im Frageheft zu markieren was ich auf dem Bogen ausgeschwrzt habe...

----------


## raise-ya

> Wann ist denn mit dem Ergebnis des schriftlichen Teils schwarz auf wei in meinem Briefkasten zu rechnen? Habe leider bei ein Paar Fragen vergessen im Frageheft zu markieren was ich auf dem Bogen ausgeschwrzt habe...


Ich wei nicht wie es das LPA HH handhabt, aber das LPA Niedersachsen sagte mir gestern am Telefon, dass die Papiere frhestens morgen rausgehen.

----------


## Cidra

> Ich wei nicht wie es das LPA HH handhabt, aber das LPA Niedersachsen sagte mir gestern am Telefon, dass die Papiere frhestens morgen rausgehen.



Bei uns in NRW ebenfalls ab morgen.

----------


## Hans-Meyer

Ok supi danke. Hatte hier eine Zeit lang nicht reingeschaut und hatte das Gefhl ihr httet schon euer offizielles Ergebnis.

----------


## Lizard

Dauert das eigentlich immer so lange oder hat das mit dieser Panne zu tun ?

----------


## Tanita

@Lizard
Ich glaub nicht, dass das letztes Jahr auch so kurz vor knapp war.
Und ich finds nervig, dass noch nichtmal was bei uns im SIMED zwecks Gruppeneinteilung steht.

----------


## Lizard

Ja,die haben ja schon E-Mails verschickt,dass man sie nicht mit Nachfragen nerven soll.
Die Kurszuteilung erfolgt wohl frhestens morgen.Also kann man wohl mit den Zeugnissen noch diese Woche rechnen.(*hoff*)
Naja, morgen wollen sie was dazu sagen........

----------


## Tanita

Emails? Oh, ich sollte vielleicht echt ab und zu mal in die Studentische Adresse gucken.^^
Ich habs nur am "schwarzen Brett" gesehen, dass man sie nicht nerven soll.
Aber dann sollen sie's auch mal bis Freitag hinkriegen.

----------


## ledoell

bei uns in mainz gibts auch noch keine kurseinteilung, was ich wirklich als frechheit empfinde...was ist denn daran so schwer, 200-300 leute in vorher festgelegte kurse aufzuteilen? Vielleicht sind die in der verwaltung aber auch tatschlich so beschrnkt, dass sie erst abwarten, wer tatschlich bestanden hat und dann anfangen, die leute einzuteilen...

ich wei nicht, ob die sich das vorstellen knnen, aber es gibt evtl. auch leute, die neben der uni noch ein paar andere dinge zu organisieren haben und nicht ihr ganzes leben von der arbeitsgeschwindigkeit einer (auch aus diversen anderen grnden) inkompetenten uni-brokratie abhngig machen knnen und die JETZT ENDLICH LANGSAM MAL ihren stundenplan brauchen knnten...

das regt mich wirklich malos auf...und ich bin im allgemeinen nicht gerade als choleriker bekannt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Lizard

Naja, aber Leute in klinische Kurse einzuteilen,die gar nicht bestanden haben macht ja auch keinen Sinn oder ?
Ich rger mich zwar auch,aber das Dekanat (oder wer auch immer die Kurszuteilung macht) kann am wenigsten fr die Versptung.

----------


## ledoell

man knnte doch (beispielsweise) einfach vorerst mal alle in kurse einteilen, die sich zum physikum angemeldet haben. Falls sich durch die ca. 25% durchgefallenen grere verschiebungen in einzelnen gruppen ergeben (d.h. in gruppe a sind jetzt z.B. nur noch 15 leute von vorher 20, in gruppe b sind dagegen noch alle 20), kann man das doch immer noch nachtrglich ausgleichen (vielleicht gibts ja auch leute die, aus welchen grnden auch immer, in ne andere gruppe wollen, sowas ist ja bis dato sowieso vollkommen undenkbar und unmglich, hier knnte man 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen). Damit htte man sich 75% der arbeit im vorfeld schon gespart. Absolut identisch groe gruppen gibts logischerweise ja sowieso nie. Man knnte das ganze z.B. auch so regeln, dass die uni-verwaltung eine einfache photokopie jedes physikumsantwortbogens bekommt, die richtigen antworten sind auf der IMPP-seite ja lngst online. Dann wsste man sptestens nach Bekanntgabe der bestehensgrenze bei allen leuten, ob sie bestanden haben und knnte sie einteilen. 

Und es kann doch -bei aller liebe- keine so unfassbar anspruchsvolle aufgabe sein, 200-300 leute in gruppen einzuteilen, zumal seit einigen semestern ja sowieso alle studis, dozenten, vorlesungen, kurse etc. in einem campus-management system erfasst sind!

das gleiche gilt aber im prinzip genauso frs IMPP: die prfung fand am 11./12. mrz statt, es handelt sich pro prfling um EINEN doppelseitigen (laut IMPP maschinenlesbaren!) antwortbogen. Wie um alles in der Welt kann die Korrektur fast einen monat dauern?

----------


## Nilani

so, von mir auch ein lngst berflligen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben. Wir lesen uns im Klinik-Forum.

Tanita, dir gratulier ich natrlich nochmal besonders  :Party:  :Top: 
Super, dass es diesmal endlich geklappt hat, freut mich echt sehr fr dich  :Smilie:

----------


## Tanita

> so, von mir auch ein lngst berflligen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben. Wir lesen uns im Klinik-Forum.
> 
> Tanita, dir gratulier ich natrlich nochmal besonders 
> Super, dass es diesmal endlich geklappt hat, freut mich echt sehr fr dich



Hehe, wie gesagt, ich glaub das ja erst wirklich, wenn ich den Wisch, wos draufsteht in der Hand halte^^
ABer danke auf jeden Fall  :Smilie:

----------


## bonescrusher

in mecklenburg vorpommern och ...

----------


## Tanita

Noch immer keine Post....Maaaaann! -.-

----------


## Lizard

Ja also langsam find ichs echt frech.

Gestern in der Einfhrungsveranstaltung wurde gesagt,dass die Kurszuteilung wahrscheinlich erst am Samstag erfolgt. Da kann man also davon ausgehen,dass die Zeugnisse erst nchste Woche kommen. :grrrr....:

----------


## avat0r

Zeugnis ist da. Komme aus NRW  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiribaer

kamen die Zeugnisse per Einschreiben oder warn die einfach so im Briefkasten?

----------


## avat0r

Einfach so im Briefkasten^^ DinA4 Umschlag wie die vorherigen Einladungen auch.

----------


## Kiribaer

also bei mir sind die vorherigen Einladungen alle per Einschreiben mit Rckschein gekommen... mal sehen... aber danke!

----------


## Cidra

Ich hab mein Zeugniss nun auch.  ::-dance: 
Und wie gesagt: ganz normaler DinA4 Briefumschlag, der halb ausem Briefkasten rausgeguckt hat.  :Big Grin: 
Och ich bin so froh, jetzt ist es endlich offiziell. ::-stud:

----------


## abi07

Gestern kam endlich der Bescheid!!! Bei uns ist es so, dass man auf jeden Fall nur eine "Ergebnismitteilung" mit der Post bekommt, sein Zeugnis muss man sich dann persnlich beim LPA abholen. Man kann auch schon anhand der Art der Post einiges ablesen: Besteher bekommen ihr Ergebnis als normalen Brief, Durchfaller als Einschreiben. 

Hab normale Post bekommen!!! :Top: 

Nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben, vielen Dank fr die monatelange gegenseitige Untersttzung und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen im Klinikthread!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

"Nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben, vielen Dank fr die monatelange gegenseitige Untersttzung und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen im Klinikthread!!!  :Grinnnss!: " :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Morgen geht es schon wieder los - knnte gut und gerne noch 2-4 Wochen chillen... Ich wnsche allen einen guten Start ins 1. klinische Semester, man liest sich im Klinikthread  :Party: .

----------


## Tanita

Ja, bis im Klinikthread dann. Ich knnt auch noch gut  ein bis zwei Wochen lnger Pause gebrauchen, zumal ich den Stundenplan noch nicht ganz checke *g*

----------


## tatti07

> Gestern kam endlich der Bescheid!!! Bei uns ist es so, dass man auf jeden Fall nur eine "Ergebnismitteilung" mit der Post bekommt, sein Zeugnis muss man sich dann persnlich beim LPA abholen. Man kann auch schon anhand der Art der Post einiges ablesen: Besteher bekommen ihr Ergebnis als normalen Brief, Durchfaller als Einschreiben. 
> 
> Hab normale Post bekommen!!!
> 
> Nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben, vielen Dank fr die monatelange gegenseitige Untersttzung und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen im Klinikthread!!!


Wie Durchfaller per Einschreiben? Ich habe normalen Brief bekommen habe ihn selbst noch nicht gesehen da ich ZT nicht zu hause bin aber meine liebe nachbarin hat es mir vorgelesen und schickt ihn mir zu, msste morgen ankommen aber ich habe es nicht geschafft und auch normalen brief bkommen. mmhhh . In NRW wohl anders

----------

